# Old Cookbooks-Thrifty Recipes



## TerriLynn

There have been quite a few posts lately about grocery bills, and eating cheaply, cooking from scratch etc. and I got to thinking, last fall I was given a bag of old church cookbooks dating anywhere from 1957 to the mid 80's. The bag got shoved in the back of a cupboard and forgotten about until I came across it a couple of days ago.

I started reading through them tonight and there is a wealth of information in them, many recipes with very basic ingredients and many of them sound delicious. So I thought that as I read them I could post the ones that catch my eye as basic, staple ingredient, frugal, thrifty recipes.

Hamburg Soup

1 to 1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 large onion -- chopped
1 clove garlic--minced
1/2 cup chopped celery and leaves
1 can green beans
2 potatoes -- diced
1/2 cup corn
3 TBLSP flour
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
dash of cayenne pepper
6 cups water

Brown meat in kettle, stirring to break into small pieces. Add onion and garlic and cook until light brown, with no pink left in the meat. Drain off all except 1 TBLSP of fat. Stir in flour. Bring water to boil and add to meat mixture. Add seasoning. Add fresh vegetables and simmer until almost tender. Add canned vegetables and heat thoroughly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
2 15oz cans hot chili beans
1 quart stewed tomatoes
1 46oz can tomato juice plus 1 can water
salt and pepper to taste
2 med onions chopped
1 green pepper--coarsely chopped
1/4 tsp garlic powder
4-5 stalks celery, chopped

Fry hamburger and drain fat. Add garlic powder, onions, salt, and pepper. Add tomato juice, stewed tomatoes, chili beans , and green pepper. Cook over med-low heat for 3-4 hours, stirring occasionally. An hour before serving, add celery.


----------



## TerriLynn

Norwegian Slaw


1 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup vinegar
small amount of celery seed
small amount of mustard seed

Cut up cabbage, celery, and green peppers, salt and let stand 2 hours.

Bring top ingredients to a boil. Cool and pour over cabbage, celery, and green peppers. 

(keeps 2 months)


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Potato Salad

8 med potatoes, cooked, peeled, thinly sliced
1/4 cup salad oil
1 1/2 cup water
2 TBSP sugar
1 egg yolk, slightly beaten
1/2 cup diced celery
3 TBSP flour
1/2 cup vinegar
1 1/4 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 med onion sliced

Prepare potatoes. Blend salad oil and flour in fry pan. Add water and vinegar gradually. Stir over med heat until it boils. Add sugar, salt, and pepper. Stir egg yolk and add to fry pan. Add warm potatoes, celery, and onion. Mix by lifting vegetables in and out of dressing. Remove from heat. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Soup

1 small frying chicken
1 med sized onion
2 stalks celery, diced
2 carrots, cut up in thin slices or diced
1/2 cup raw rice
1 cup narrow noodles (2 cup if preferred)

Boil chicken until tender in salted water and then remove to a platter. Add the chopped onion, celery, and carrots, and simmer in the chicken broth until partly cooked. Then add the rice and cook for approx. 10 min. Add the noodles and cook until done. Season to taste and add 1 chicken bouillon cube or more; this adds extra flavor. Add diced chicken and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauce For Pork Steak

1/4 cup catsup
3 Tbsp brown sugar
1 tsp dry mustard

Mix together and spread on 4 or 5 pork steaks

Bake at 350* for 1 - 1 1/4 hours


----------



## TerriLynn

Butterscotch Sauce

1/3 cup white corn syrup
5/8 cup light brown sugar
2 TBLSP butter
salt

Boil to the consistency of heavy syrup and cool; then stir in 2/3 cup evaporated milk or cream. Can be served hot or cold over pudding, ice cream, etc.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Dressing

1 1/2 cup tomato soup
1 cup vinegar
1 1/4 cup salad oil
1/2 cup white sugar
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt
1 TBSP Worcestershire sauce
1 TBSP grated onion
1/2 clove garlic - crushed

Pour soup in bowl. Add vinegar and oil alternately. Beat wells, add remaining ingredients. Let stand overnight. Strain and refrigerate.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Casserole

4 cups finely diced, cooked chicken
1/2 cup diced, cooked carrots or peas
1/2 cup diced, cooked celery
1/2 cup diced, cooked potatoes
2 TBSP grated onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 lb mushrooms, sliced
2 TBSP shortening
3 TBSP butter or margarine
2 TBSP flour
2 cup milk or half milk, half chicken stock
Parmesan cheese

Mix chicken and vegetables and seasonings
Brown mushrooms in skillet, add to mixture. Make white sauce of butter, flour, and milk.

Combine white sauce and chicken mixture and pour into greased 2 1/2 quart casserole. Buttered bread crumbs, crushed potato chips, or slivered almonds may be used to top casserole. 

Bake 350* for 35-45 min. A few minutes before taking out of oven, sprinkle grated cheese over top.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pipers Chowder 

2 cups diced raw potato 
1/2 cup chopped raw carrots 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
1/4 cup chopped onion 
1 tsp salt 
2 cup water 
1/4 cup margarine 
1/4 cup flour 
2 cup milk 
2 cup creamed corn 
10 oz sharp cheddar cheese 


Add potatoes, carrots, celery, and onions, to boiling water--salted. Simmer for 10 minutes. Make a cream sauce with margarine, flour, and milk. stir in cheese until its melted. Add corn, cooked vegetables (with broth) to sauce, heat, but do not boil. serves 8-10


----------



## TerriLynn

Polish Kapusta

Soak 1 package Navy beans overnight. Next day, cook beans slowly. When done you add the next mixture.

First, shred 1/2 of a cabbage, then boil with 1/2 package onion soup mix. When tender, add 1 jar of strained sauerkraut. Let cook slowly.

Brown together:

1/2 lb chopped bacon
2 chopped onions

Add to sauerkraut. Save fat. Add cooked beans. Make gravy from bacon fat and 3 TBLSP flour. Add water to this, when brown. Cook all together for about 2 hours, very slowly. This can be made for up to 3 weeks ahead (kept in refrigerator) and reheated.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tuna Burgers

8 hamburger buns
1 7oz can flaked tuna
3 hard boiled eggs-chopped
1/4 lb cheese, cubed small
2 TBSP chopped sweet pickles
2 TBSP chopped onions
1/2 cup mayonnaise 

Mix tuna, eggs, pickles, onions, and mayonnaise. Spread mixture on buns. Wrap in foil and put on cookie sheet. Bake at 300* for 30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Arroz Con Pollo

1 (2 to 3 lb) chicken, cut up
1 TBSP cooking oil
1 large onion-diced
1/4 green pepper, diced
2 cups water
1 cup uncooked rice
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp cumin
2 TBLSP tomato sauce

Brown chicken thoroughly in cooking oil in large frying pan. Add onion, green pepper, and rice. Stir constantly until rice is brown and chicken is tender. Drain off all excess fat. Add water to chicken mixture and put in all remaining ingredients, except the tomato sauce. Cover and let simmer, stirring occasionally and adding water, when needed, until the rice is tender. Add tomato sauce and let simmer 10 more minutes. Season to taste, if needed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage Rolls

1 lb chopped beef
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBLSP chopped onion
1 cup rice (cooked)
1 egg
8 large cabbage leaves
1 can tomato soup
1 cup water

Pour boiling water over cabbage leaves. Let stand for 5 minutes. Season meat; add onion, rice and egg. Roll a portion of filling into each leaf; fasten ends with toothpicks. Place cabbage rolls in a roasting pan. Pour tomato soup and water over rolls. Cover and bake for 1 hour at 350*.


----------



## Becka03

Thank you for posting all these!


----------



## TerriLynn

Pigs In The Cabbage 

2 lbs hamburger 
1 lb bulk sausage 
1 handful rice 
1/2 tsp Italian seasoning
1 med onion, chopped fine 
1/4 cup barbecue sauce 
fennel seed to taste 
2 eggs
salt and pepper to taste
several dashes of hot sauce 
12 crumbled soda crackers 

In large bowl mix above ingredients thoroughly. Form large meat balls. 1 large loose head cabbage 1 (46oz) can tomato juice 1 cup gravy (any kind) 1 16oz can sauerkraut Soften cabbage leaves in hot water. Wrap each meatball in cabbage leaves. In bottom of large broiler, spread thin layer of sauerkraut. Gently lay cabbage wrapped pigs on top. Arrange remaining sauerkraut on top of pigs carefully- evenly pour gravy and tomato juice over all. Cover and simmer 1 1/2 - 2 hours, gently stirring once in awhile. Sauce is excellent over mashed or boiled potatoes. Makes approx. 20-25 pigs....Serves 8


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Curry

1/3 cup minced onion
1 cup diced, cored and pared eating apples
3 TBLSP butter or margarine
3 TBLSP flour
3/8 tsp salt
speck pepper
1 1/2 tsp curry powder
3/4 cup top milk or light cream
3/4 cup chicken broth
3/4 cup ram white rice
1 lb sliced, washed fresh mushrooms
3 TBLSP fat or salad oil
1 TBLSP lemon juice
3 cup cut up, cooked chicken

Cook onion and apples in 3 TBLSP butter in top of double boiler over direct heat, until tender. Remove from heat; blend in four and the next 3 ingredients. Add top milk and broth. Place over boiling water and cook, stirring until thickened. Cover; cook 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, cook rice according to directions. Saute mushrooms 5 minutes in fat in skillet. Add to sauce with lemon juice and chicken. Heat and serve over rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chinese Pepper Steak

1 lb round steak, cut diagonally in 1/4 inch strips
2 TBSP shortening
2 green peppers, cut into 1/4 inch strips
2 TBSP minced onion
1 clove garlic
1 cup celery, cut into 2 inch long strips
1 cup stock 
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 tsp cornstarch
2TBLSP water
1 tsp soy sauce

Brown beef strips in hot shortening in skillet. Add green peppers, onion, garlic, celery, stock and seasoning. Cover and bring to boiling point and cook over simmer flame for 10 min. Remove garlic. Blend cornstarch with 2 TBLSP water and soy sauce. Stir into meat mixture. cook 10 min. Serve over rice


----------



## TerriLynn

Becka03 said:


> Thank you for posting all these!


Your welcome!! Actually I am enjoying myself tonight, the Christmas rush is done and I am relaxing with some good cookbooks and recipes.....its always better when you share!


----------



## TerriLynn

Pickled Beef Heart and tongue 

8 cups cider vinegar 
4 cups water 
1 box (1 1/4oz) Pickling spice 
2 lbs heart or tongue (or 1 lb each)

Cook heart and tongue in salted water to cover until tender. Combine vinegar, water, pickling spices in a gallon container. Cut meat into bite size pieces and add to vinegar mixture. Cover crock and let stand for 3 to 4 weeks, stirring once a day as spices settle to the bottom. One teaspoon crushed red pepper may be added for further tang.

You can use this pickling mixture for pickled eggs. Place shelled, whole hard cooked eggs in pickling mixture and let stand 3 to 4 days.


----------



## TerriLynn

Frozen Cole Slaw

1 med head cabbage - shredded
1 thinly sliced green pepper
1 large carrot, grated

add 1 tsp salt to cabbage and let stand 1 hour. Squeeze out water from cabbage; add carrot and green pepper.

syrup:

1/2 tsp celery salt
1 tsp mustard seed
2 cups sugar
1 cup vinegar

Mix and boil syrup 1 hour and pour over cabbage mixture. Stir and pack in containers and freeze. It can be refrigerated


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Cake

1 cup flour 
1/2 tsp salt 
2 TBLSP sugar 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/4 cup butter or oleo 
1/3 cup milk 
1 egg

Sift together flour, salt, sugar, and baking powder. work in butter or oleo finely with a fork or pastry blender. Stir in milk, combined with egg. Spread dough in a shallow square pan, rubbed with oleo. Cover top with overlapping wedge-shaped slices of cooking apples. 

Sprinkle with a mixture of : 

1 cup sugar
3/4 tsp cinnamon

Dot with bits of butter or oleo, using aobut 2 TBL. 

Bake in hot oven (400*) about 40 minutes or until apples are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Imperial Cookies

2 sticks oleo
3/4 cup white sugar
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp vinegar
1 1/2 cup flour
1 tsp vanilla

Mix together. Drop from teaspoon. Bake at 300* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TraderBob

thanks


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Roll

1 cup brown sugar
1 cup water
1 cup sifted flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBSP shortening
1/3 cup milk
2 cups peeled and chopped apples
1/3 cup white sugar
1 tsp cinnamon

Boil water and sugar 5 minutes. Pour into 9 inch layer pan. Cut shortening into dry ingredients. Add milk all at once, and stir until a soft dough is formed. Knead about 20 seconds, and pat to 1/2 inch thickness. Cover dough with apples; sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon. Roll like jelly roll and cut into 6 slices. put slices in syrup in pan.

Bake 425* for 25 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Oatmeal Rhubarb Crunch

1 cup rolled oats
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup sugar
1 stick oleo
1/2 tsp cinnamon
3 cups diced rhubarb
1/2 cup sugar

Press 1/2 of oat mixture in 9 inch square pa or pie tin. Pour in 3 cups rhubarb. Sprinkle 1/2 cup sugar over rhubarb. Then cover with remaining oat mixture.

Bake in a 350* for about 45 min

Serve warm with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza Pan Apple Slice

Make enough crust for top and bottom of pizza pan. Slice enough apples on bottom crust to make about 3 thickness of slices. Sprinkle on 1/2 cup sugar and a bit of cinnamon (but not too much, as you put more on after the pie is baked). Dot with butter and cover with top crust that has been pricked full of holes.

Bake at 400* for 45 minutes. Then dribble a powdered sugar frosting over the top of hot pie and sprinkle with cinnamon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cold Drink----Switchell

1 gallon water
2 cups sugar (white or brown)
1 cup molasses
1 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tsp ginger

Let stand overnight in an earthenware jug or enamel pot. pour into jugs or bottles.

May add a handful of rolled oats.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lemon Marinade for Meat

4 fresh lemons, squeezed
3 cloves of garlic, diced
oregano to taste
crushed black pepper

Baste meat while broiling or grilling. Keeps in refrigerator for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TerriLynn

Whipped Cream Substitute

1/2 cup flour
2 cups milk
1 lb butter or margarine
2 cups sugar
2 tsp vanilla

Cook flour and milk until thick. Cream butter, sugar and vanilla until fluffy. Add cool flour mixture and beat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Soft Pretzels

1 pkg yeast
4 cups flour
3/4 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup warm water
1 1/2 tsp sugar
1 egg
coarse salt

Mix together all ingredients, except the coarse salt. No rising. Cut immediately into small pieces. Roll and brush with beaten egg. Sprinkle with the coarse salt. Bake 15 min at 400*


----------



## TerriLynn

Beer Batter for Fish or Fowl

Beat 1 egg well.

add:

1 can beer (room temperature)
1 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1 cup (scant) flour

Batter is right when it clings to a spoon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Kraut bake

2/3 cup flour
1 tsp paprika
2 tsp salt
dash pepper
1/2 cup oleo, melted
4-5 lbs chicken
2 lbs sauerkraut, undrained
1 1/2 cup shredded potatoes
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 TBLSP brown sugar

Combine dry ingredients in a plastic bag. Add chicken pieces. Shake to coat. Brown in oleo. combine remaining ingredients. Spread in a 9 x 13 pan. Put chicken on top. Bake about 1 hour at 350*. Occasionally baste with juices.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meatless Loaf

1 cup cooked tomatoes
1 cup cooked peas
1 cup diced cooked carrots
1/2 cup chopped nuts
1 tsp salt
3 TBSP minced onion
1 cup soft bread crumbs
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs beaten
1 TBSP melted butter
dash pepper

Combine all ingredients and turn into greased loaf pan. Bake at 350* for 60 minutes. Serves 8 (canned vegetables may be used)


----------



## TerriLynn

Cantonese Dinner

1 1/2 lb pork steak, 1/2 inch thick, cut into strips
2 TBLSP oil
1 lg onion, sliced
1 sm green pepper, cut into strips
1 (4 oz) can mushrooms, drained
1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce
3 TBL brown sugar
1 1/2 TBL vinegar
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp worcestershire sauce


Brown pork strips in oil in skillet to remove excess fat. Drain. Place pork strips and all remaining ingredients into crock pot. Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours (high 3 hours) Serve over hot fluffy rice. Serves 4


----------



## TerriLynn

Grandma's U.P. Pasties

Crust:

4 cups flour
1 TBSP sugar
1 1/2 cup lard
1 beaten egg
1 TBSP vinegar
1/2 cup cold water, or slightly more if down is dry

Mix all ingredients well. Refrigerate for about 1/2 hour for easier handling. Roll out and cut the 9 inch crusts

10 cups diced potatoes, washed and drained well
1 1/2 lbs raw ground chuck 
2-3 TBL salt
2 TBL pepper
1/4 to 1/2 cup fine cut fresh onion

mix all above ingredients thoroughly in large bowl. Cut each curst to 9 inches, using a pie plate for a template. Place 1 large cup or a little more of mixture on one side of each crust. Fold crust together and trim off any extra dough if desired. Press edges of crust together to seal in the mixture. Place on cookie sheet. 

Brush each pasty with beaten egg before baking. Bake at 350* until golden brown (about 20 min). Test by using a fork or knife in middle of pasty. Makes 8 pasties.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Peppers

4 med green peppers, seeded (with tops removed)
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 Tbsp butter or margarine
1 lb lean ground meat
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 8 3/4 oz can whole kernel corn, drained (or 1 cup cooked rice)
1 tsp salt
1/2 to 3/4 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese

Cook peppers in boiling salted water approx. 5 min. 
Drain well. Turn peppers upside down to drain. Saute chopped onion in butter or margarine until tender, but not brown. Add meat and sautÃ© until browned; combine with remaining ingredients. Stuff peppers with meat mixture. Place in deep baking dish. Bake at 350* for 15 minutes until cheese is melted and meat is hot through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kima (from India)

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp ginger
1 med potato, cubed (about 1 1/2 cup)
1/4 tsp turmeric
1 bay leaf
2 med tomatoes, diced
1 10 oz frozen peas
1/2 cup water or more

Fry meat and onions until brown. Stir in seasonings, potatoes, and tomatoes, Add frozen peas and water, cover. Cook over low heat about 20-25 min or until potatoes are done. Kima should be moist but not soupy. Serve with steamed rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Indonesian Rice Dinner

1 1/2 cup uncooked rice
4 slices bacon
1/4 cup butter
2 large onions, cut fine
1/2 lb or more ground beef
1/3 cup minced fresh celery leaves
2 TBLSP soy sauce
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp curry powder
1 small bag frozen shrimp

Cook rice according to package directions. Fry bacon in a large skillet. Add butter and onions, cook until brown. Add ground beef, stir as it cooks to keep it crumbled. Drain some of the fat, then add celery leaves, seasonings and shrimp. Stir thoroughly as mixture heats. when rice is done, pour mixture over it and blend thoroughly.


----------



## TerriLynn

German Egg Pancakes

5 eggs, separated
1/2 cup milk
1 cup flour, sifted

Put yolks of 5 eggs in a bowl; beat until very light. Add milk and flour gradually and mix into a smooth batter, which is not too thick. Fold in stiffly beaten egg whites.

Drop large spoonfuls on a hot greased skillet. Serve hot, sprinkled with sugar and topped with jelly or jam.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eiertach (Swiss Pancakes)

4 eggs slightly beaten 
2 cups milk 
3 TBL sugar
1 cup flour
1 tsp salt

Add milk to the eggs; add dry ingredients. Beat until smooth. Cook in well buttered frypan. Serve with heated, thickened fruit.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barley Soup (Kruopu Sriuba) (Lithuanian)

1/4 cup pearl barley
1 small onion, chopped
1 TBL butter
1/2 cup dried carrots
1/2 cup diced celery
1 sm potato, diced
1/2 cup chopped mushrooms
6 cups or more of your favorite soup stock
1 TBL or more sour cream
salt and pepper to taste
Chopped dill or parsley

You may use cooked, dried mushrooms (canned or fresh).Wash pearl barley; cook in a large amount of lightly salted water-about 2 quarts or more. Boil until tender. Saute onion in butter until slightly transparent. Add vegetables, mushrooms, and soup stock.

Simmer until vegetables are tender. Strain cooked barley and add to soup. Stir in sour cream and just bring to a slow simmer-- do not boil. take off heat immediately. Season to taste with salt and pepper. pour into soup bowls and garnish with dill or parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

Erwtensoep (Dutch Pea Soup)

1 lb split green peas
1 leftover ham bone with some meat still left on it
3 quarts water
salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 cup celery, diced
3 med onions, cut fine
3 potatoes, peeled and diced
2 carrots, peeled and sliced thin
parsley, to taste
1 cup milk

Soak peas overnight in ocld water to cover completely. Cook with ham bone in fresh water to cover to 2 hours. Add salt and pepper to vegetables and cook for 1 hour longer, or until everything is tender. Add parsley and milk and cook for 10 more minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cherokee Pepper Pot Soup

1 lb venison or beef short ribs or shanks
2 quarts water
2 large onions, quartered
2 ripe tomatoes, seeded and diced
1 large sweet bell pepper, seeded and diced
1 cup fresh or frozen okra
1/2 cup diced potatoes
1/2 cup sliced carrots
1/2 cup fresh or frozen corn kernels
1/4 cup chopped celery
salt and ground pepper to taste

Put meat, water, and onions in a heavy soup kettle. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 3 hours. Remove meat, let cool, and discard bones, returning meat to pot. Stir im remaining vegetables and simmer, partially covered, for 1 1/2 hours. Season with salt and pepper


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream of Fresh Tomato Soup

3 med size very ripe tomatoes
1 small onion finely chopped (1/4 cup) 
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
pinch of sugar (optional)
3 whole cloves
1 small bay leaf
3 TBL butter
3 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
3 cups milk

Peel and chop tomatoes; combine with onion, celery, sugar (if used), cloves, and bay leaf in a medium size saucepan. Bring to a boil; lower heat; cover and simmer for 15 min.

Melt butter in a large saucepan; stir in flour and salt; cook for 1 minute; stir in milk. Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and bubbles-2 minutes. Keep warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Garbure Basque (Ham and Bean Soup with Vegetables)

1 lb dried navy or pea beans, presoaked and drained
4 cups water
1 (2 to 3lb) ham butt
1 onion, sliced
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 green pepper, cut into strips
1 hot pepper (optional)
1 carrot, sliced
salt and pepper
1 10oz pkg frozen limas
1 10 oz pkg frozen peas
1/2 small head cabbage, shredded

Place all ingredients except frozen vegetables and cabbage in crockpot. Cover and cook on low 12-18 hours. Turn to high and remove ham. Add peas, limas, and cabbage. Cook for 1 to 2 hours on High or until vegetables are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easter Soup (Wielkanocny Rosol)

2 quarts water
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup ham, cut in small pieces
1 cup cooked polish sausage, sliced
2 hard cooked eggs
1 TBSP horseradish
1 TBSP vinegar
2 TBSP flour, mixed in 1/2 cup water (strain to prevent lumps)

Let ingredients come to a boil, then add strained flour mixture and cook a few more minutes until of thickness you desire.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Soup

8 cups sliced yellow onions
6 TBL butter or margarine
4 tsp granulated sugar
2 quarts chicken broth
salt and pepper to taste

Cook onions with butter in a large saucepan 12 minutes, or until onions are tender, stir often. Sprinkle sugar over onions, cook, stirring 1 min. Add broth; cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer 12 minutes to blend flavors.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wild Rice and Eggs

1 cup water
salt
1/3 cup wild rice, well rinsed
4 strips bacon, thinly sliced
4 green onions, thinly sliced
3-6 sliced fresh oyster mushrooms, morels, chanterelles, or ****ake mushrooms (optional)
6 eggs
1/8 tsp ground pepper

In a medium sized saucepan, heat water, rice, and a pinch of salt. Bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat to low, and continue to cook gently for about 20 minutes, until rice is just tender. If water remains, drain the rice. Fluf it with a fork and set aside.

In an 8 to 10 inch non stick or well seasoned iron skillet, over medium heat, cook bacon until crisp. Drain off all but 2 Tbl of drippings. Add green onions, mushrooms, and wild rice; sautÃ© briefly . In a mixing bowl, lightly beat eggs with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper. Add eggs to skillet and stir with a fork to scramble to desired doneness.


----------



## TerriLynn

Italian Peppers

2 cups chopped red and green peppers
pinch of dried oregano
3 TBL chopped onion
1 8 oz can tomatoes
4 tsp parmesan cheese

Combine all ingredients , except cheese in a sauce pan. Break up the canned tomatoes. Cover and simmer for 5 min. Uncover and continue to simmer until sauce is thick. Top with cheese just before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut

1 (28 oz) can sauerkraut
6 slices bacon, cut up
2 cups sliced onion
2 cups applesauce
1/2 cup sugar
1 TBL black pepper (to taste)
flour and water mix

In a 2 or 3 quart pot, fry bacon until browned. Add onions and fry until lightly browned. Add sauerkraut to applesauce, sugar, and pepper, 1 28 oz can water. Let simmer 2 to 3 hours uncovered. Add more water if necessary to make gravy by adding flour mixture to thicken. Let simmer 15 min to cook flour. Carrots and potatoes can be added.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet and Sour Red Cabbage

3 Tbl bacon drippings
2 1/2 lbs red cabbage, finely shredded
1/3 cup cider vinegar
1 med onion, minced
dash of cloves
1 1/2 tsp salt (or to taste)
dash pepper
3 TBl water
5 TBl red currant jam or red jelly
1/2 cup red wine

Heat fat. Add onion and cook until clear but not browned. Mix in cabbage and other ingredients. Simmer, just bubbling, for 1 hour. Check frequently for scorching and add water very sparingly as needed. May be reheated.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Pancakes

2 cups grated potatoes
2 eggs well beaten
1 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
pinch of pepper

Grate potatoes and drain off excess juice. Measure the pulp and add remaining ingredients. Beat well. Heat 4 TBL grease. Spread thinly and fry to a deep brown on each side. Vegetable meat or chicken fat will give much crisper pancakes than butter. A teaspoonful of grated onion adds flavor.


----------



## TerriLynn

California Beans

1 48oz jar Northern Beans...drained
1 med onion, chopped and sautÃ©ed
1/2 lb hamburger, cooked and drained
1/2 lb of bacon, fried crispy and drained
1 lg can stewed tomatoes, blended in the blender and add 1/4 cup light brown sugar when blending.

Place all in a oven proof container with a cover and bake at 350* for at least 2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rhinelander Green Beans

6 slices bacon, fried and crumbled
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
6 cups shredded cabbage
1 cup vinegar
6 tsp chopped onion
1/2 tsp black pepper
2 cans green beans

Fry bacon and set aside. Add all ingredients to the crumbled bacon and cook until cabbage is tender. Add green beans and heat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Black Beans (Cuban)

1 lb dried black beans
4 cups water
3 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed
1 med onion, peeled and chopped
1/4 lb salt pork, chopped
1 lb smoked ham hocks
2 tsp paprika
3 tsp ground cumin
2 bay leaves
4 cup chicken stock
1/2 tsp chili powder
1 TBl vinegar
salt and pepper to taste

Place black beans and water in a large stock pot. Cover and boil 2 min. Turn off heat and let stand covered 1 hour.

Remove lid and add the rest of the ingredient, except the vinegar, salt and pepper. There should be enough water to just cover the beans, so if necessary add a bit of water. cover and simmer until the beans are tender, about 2 hours. Take out the hocks and remove the bones. Return the meat to the pot. Add the vinegar, salt and pepper. simmer long enough to heat the vinegar.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Cabbage

1 small chopped onion
2 Tblsp bacon drippings or margarine
1 med head shredded red cabbage
2 sliced apples
1 tsp sugar
2 Tblsp lemon juice
salt and pepper
1 tsp caraway seed (optional)

sautÃ© onion in drippings. Add cabbage and apples. Cover, cook slowly for 15 minutes. Add lemon juice, sugar, salt, and pepper. Toss lightly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Succotash

1 1/2 frozen corn kernels, thawed (may use fresh corn--about 3 ears)
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped summer squash
1 cup chopped red pepper
1 tsp ground cumin
1 TBL olive oil
2 garlic cloves--minced
1/2 cup chicken broth
2 TBl fresh cilantro
1/8 tsp hot sauce
1/8 tsp ground pepper
2 cups frozen baby lima beans-thawed

Saute corn, red pepper, onion and cumin for 5 min, until veggies are slightly blackened. Add summer squash, olive oil, and garlic; sautÃ© ingredients an additional minute. Reduce heat to medium high, add broth and remaining ingredients. Cook 3 to 5 minutes or until heated through, stirring frequently.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pickles, Cucumber and Onion Slices

4 lg cucumbers
1/4 cup salt 
1 quart cold water
1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup water 
1 1/4 cup sugar

Pare cucumbers; cut into 1/4 inch slices. Mix salt and 1 quart of cold water. Pour over cucumbers; let stand in mixture for 1 hour. Drain; do not rinse. Peel onions; slice crosswise into thin slices. Add do cucumbers; mix lightly. Cook vinegar, water and sugar to boiling. Pour over cucumber and onion slices immediately; cool. refrigerate for 24 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Amaretto

1 cup water
1 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 cups 80 proof vodka
1 TBL almond extract
2 tsp vanilla

Combine water and sugars in a saucepan over med heat. Heat until boiling, and all sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat and let mixture cool for about 10 min. Add vodka, almond extract and vanilla. Store in a sealed bottle. Makes 3 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Noodles (Kluseczki Francuskie)

1/4 lb butter
6 egg yolks
6 egg whites
flour
1 tsp salt

Cream the butter to a fluff. Separate the yolks from the whites and add the yolks to the creamed butter. Next, add the flour a little at a time folding it in, at the same time adding the egg whites which have been beaten stiff but not dry. The dough should be light so be careful not to add too much flour. Pour into the boiling soup or salted water, and boil for 15 min or until the noodles come to the top.


----------



## TerriLynn

Saxon Noodles (Kluski Saskie)

1 TBSP butter
3 egg yolks
1 TBSP water
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
3 egg whites 
1/2 cup ground ham

Cream the butter with the egg yolks and add 1 TBL water, with flour and salt, the egg whites beaten until stiff and the ground ham. Mix well. Then take the dough and roll into small balls and drop into the salted boiling water. Drain after the noodles have come to the top. Place in a bowl and pour either bacon drippings or fresh pork drippings over the top before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Missouri

1 lb ground beef
1 med onion-chopped
1/4 green pepper-chopped
6 med potatoes-diced or sliced
1 can tomato soup or tomato sauce
1 cup boiling water

Place one layer of potatoes in greased baking dish. Add 1/2 of the chopped onion and green pepper. Layer of ground beef broken in pieces. Repeat with remainder of ingredients. Add 1 cup of water. Bake at 375* for 1 hour. Add tomato soup or sauce. Bake 1/2 hour more or until potatoes are done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spinach Loaf
1 lb spinach--chopped and cooked
1 cup celery leaves
1 onion-chopped
1 cup bread crumbs
1 beaten egg
1 tsp salt
1/2 lb bulk sausage
1/8 tsp pepper

Mix all together and pack in loaf. Sprinkle 1/4 cup grated cheese on top. Bake 40 minutes at 400*


----------



## TerriLynn

Cinnamon Cream Syrup

1 cup light corn syrup
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup water
2 tsp cinnamon
1 cup evaporated milk

Mix corn syrup, sugar, water, and cinnamon in a saucepan and bring to a full boil over med heat, stirring constantly. Continue to cook and stir 2 minutes. Let cool 5 min, and stir in milk.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Beans

2 quart of cooked beans
2-3 onions-chopped
1 1/4 cup brown sugar
4 TBL brown sugar
4 TBL dry mustard
1/4 lb bacon
1/2 bottle catsup

Bake 350* cook about 2 hours


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbeque

1 onion-chopped and sautÃ©ed
1 lb hamburg fried in onions
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup milk
2 TBL vinegar
3/4 cup catsup
2 TBL sugar
1/ cup water
2 TBL mustard

Simmer together 20 minutes


----------



## TerriLynn

Dumplings

1 1/2 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
3 TBL shortening
3/4 cup milk

Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt. Cut in shortening. Stir in milk only until blended. Drop by spoonfuls onto chicken or meat stock. Cook 10 minutes uncovered and 10 minutes covered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Good Barbeque Sauce

1/3 cup vinegar
1/3 cup water
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBL mustard
1/2 tsp pepper
2 tsp salt
2 tsp lemon juice
1 chopped onion
1/3 cup catsup
3 TBL worcestershire sauce

In med saucepan, combine first 8 ingredients. Simmer uncovered 20 minutes. Add catsup and Worcestershire, bring just to boiling. Makes 2 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

Homemade Spoon Noodles

3 egg yolks
1 whole egg
3 TBL water
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup flour

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Drop off end of spoon into boiling broth. Cook aout 15-20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Hot Sauce

2 cup (2-4) peeled tomatoes
1/4 cup copped onion
1/4 cup chopped green peppers
2 TBl chopped green chillies (canned ones can be used)
1 small clove garlic--minced
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp chili powder
1/8 tsp ground cumin

In covered saucepan combine all ingredients. Simmer uncovered for 30 minutes. Serve hot or cold with meat or tacos. (Vegetables can be put in blender for a finer sauce. Its also good canned)


----------



## TerriLynn

Mulligans Stew

1 small can peas
2 cans tomato sauce
5 med potatoes
1 pkg 10 hot dogs
1 lg onion
1 lg can creamed corn

Dice onion and potatoes. Boil in a dutch oven with enough water to cover them, until potatoes are done. Add tomato sauce, peas, creamed corn, and hot dogs. Simmer for several hours with salt and pepper. Add water for desired thickness.


----------



## TerriLynn

7 layer casserole

sliced potatoes
carrots diced
hamburger
chopped onion
chopped celery
raw rice
1 can tomato soup

Add about 1/2 can of water. Cover and bake at 350* until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Shipwreck casserole

2 med potatoes sliced
2 sm onions sliced
1/2 cup celery-cut up
1/4 cup raw rice
1 lb hamburger
1 lg can kidney beans
1 can tomato soup

In greased casserole dish put all ingredients except soup in layers as given in recipe. Sprinkle each layer with salt and pepper. Pour soup over all. Bake covered at 350* for about 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet and Sour Stew

1/4 cup cooking oil
2 lb beef
1/4 cup flour
1 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 cup water
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 cup catsup
1 tsp salt

Brown meat in cooking oil after seasoning with flour, salt and dash of pepper. Combine together the remaining ingredients. Stir in beef. Add:

1 lg onion-chopped 
3 carrots chopped
as many potatoes as you like-chopped

Heat on top of stove, low to med heat for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Texas Hash

3 TBL fat
3 lg onions, sliced
1 lg green pepper, minced
1 lb ground beef
2 cups cooked tomatoes
1 cup uncooked rice or 2 cups uncooked noodles
1 tsp chilli powder
2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Cook onions and green pepper in fat; add ground beef and fry until mixture falls apart. Stir in remaining ingredients. pour into greased 2 quart casserole . Cover and bake 1 hour at 350* remove cover last 15 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Salad

1/4 cup oil
1/2 cup vinegar
3/4 cup sugar
1 can kidney beans-drained
1 can green beans-drained
1 can yellow beans-drained

Combine in bowl oil, vinegar, sugar and chopped vegetables. Add beans and mix.


----------



## TerriLynn

Aunt Fanny's Baked Squash

3 lb yellow summer squash (zucchini may be substituted)
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup cracker or bread crumbs
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup butter or margarine
1 TBl sugar
1 tsp salt
2 eggs

wash and cut up squash. Boil until tender. drain thoroughly, then mash. Add all ingredients except 1/4 cup butter to squash. Melt remaining butter, Pour mixture in baking dish. Top with cracker or bread crumbs. Pour melted butter over crumbs. Bake in 350* oven for about 1 hour until browned


----------



## TerriLynn

Chinese Pie

1 lb hamburg
1 can whole kernel corn
1/2 tsp salt
1 can peas
2 or 3 cups mashed potato
2 tsp diced onion

Fry hambur with onion and salt until meat is moderately well done. Place meat in bottom of casserole, next corn, and then peas. Top with seasoned mashed potato. Bake covered, one hour in moderate oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fish Scalloped Potatoes

Slice a layer of potatoes in a baking dish, then a layer of salt herring or salt trout than a layer of onion, cut thin. Sprinkle about 1 Tbl of flour over this layer. Then other layers of potatoes and fish until about an inch from the top of the dish. Pour in milk until it comes up to one half inch of potatoes. Then sprinkle with butter and bake 1 hour in oven at 350* or until potatoes are done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grape Catsup

5 cups grape pulp (put through sieve or food mill)
3 cups sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp ground allspice
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1 tsp ground cinnamon

Add all together and boil until desired thickness.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Shortcake

Baking powder biscuit dough

2 cups sifted flour
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup milk
3 tsp baking powder
4 TBL shortening

Pat baking powder biscuit dough into a greased deep 9 inch pan

4 TBL butter
1 egg-slightly beaten
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups sliced large mild onions
1/2 cup sour cream
1/8 tsp pepper

Melt butter, add onions and cook over low heat 5 minutes. Spread onions over biscuit dough. Combine slightly beaten egg with sour cream and seasonings, and pour over onions. Bake in moderate oven (375*) about 25 minutes until custard is formed on the top.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven French Fries

3 large potatoes
1/4 cup shortening

Slice potatoes lengthwise, about 3/8 inches thick. Drop into cold water, dry. Preheat pan and fat, put in potatoes and bake in 425* oven, 20 minutes, turn over and bake 15 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Buttermilk Pie

2 cups buttermilk
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup flour
3 eggs
1/2 stick butter
juice of half a lemon

Mix all ingredients in mixing bowl; pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350* until browned on top or when knife inserted comes out clean.


----------



## TerriLynn

Flakey Pie Crust

Mix together (easiest to do with hands)

1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 cup lard
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 scant tsp salt
1/2 tsp white vinegar in 1/4 cup water

Divide in half. Roll to fit pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream Wafers

1 cup soft butter
2 cups flour
1/3 cup whipping cream
granulated sugar
creamy filling

Mix thoroughly butter, cream, and flour. Cover and chill.

Heat oven to 375*. Roll about 1/3 of dough at a time 1/8 inch thick on floured clothe covered board (keep rest of dough cold until ready to roll). Cut into 1 1/2 in rounds.

Transfer rounds with spatula to piece of waxed paper that is heavily coated with granulated sugar. Turn so that both sides are coated with sugar. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Prick rounds with fork about 4 times. Bake 7 to 9 minutes or just until set but not brown; cool. Put cookeis together in pairs with creamy filling. Approx 5 doz.

Creamy Filling

1/4 cup soft butter
1 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup powdered sugar

Cream together until smooth and fluffy. Tint with few drops food color. Add a few drops of water if needed for proper spreading consistency.

These delicious cookies are delicate and slightly crumbly and are very rich.


----------



## TerriLynn

Drinking Custard

2 Heaping TBL flour
1 cup sugar
4 egg yolks...well beaten

Mix the above thoroughly. Scald 1 quart sweet milk. Add a little milk at time to the mixture. Cook in double boiler until thickened. Cool and add 1 tsp vanilla. Fold in stiffly eaten egg whites. A touch of almond extract and nutmeg is very good.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Custard

4 eggs
1 cup sugar
2 TBL flour
1 1/2 cups milk
4 TBL Butter
1 tsp vanilla

Beat eggs well. Mix sugar and flour. Add to beaten eggs. Add milk, butter and vanilla; mix well. Pour in unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350* until set.


----------



## TerriLynn

Norwegian Rice Pudding

1/2 cup rice cooked in 2 cups water until the water is absorbed. Add 3 cups milk and stir well, bring to slow boil. 

Blend together and stir in:

1 cup sugar
4 TBL cornstarch
1 cup milk

Cook very slowly for 10 minutes.

Separate 4 eggs. Slightly beat egg yolks. Add 1/2 of hot mixture and blend. Then add this to the rice mixture on stove. Cook slowly for 3 min. Stir in 2 tsp almond extract. Pour rice pudding into greased 2 quart casserole .

Beat egg whites until foamy. Add 1/2 cup sugar gradually and beat until stiff peaks. Top the meringue on the pudding in peaks. Bake in 350* oven for about 10 to 12 minutes, until just golden.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Pancake

2 green apples, peeled, cored and thinly sliced
4 TBl butter
1/2 cup milk
3 eggs beaten
1/2 cup flour

Topping:

4 TBL butter
1/4 cup sugar mixed with 1 tsp cinnamon

in 10 or 12 inch ovenpoof skillet, sautÃ© apples in 4 TBL butter until soft. Mix eggs, milk, and flour together. Pour egg mixture over apples and bake at 500* until it puffs up and browns around the edges, about 10 minutes.

Melt 4 TBl butter and pour over baked pancake. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon mixture and return to oven for 5 min or until sugar melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Bread

Mix together:

1 cup corn meal (coarse ground)
1/2 cup flour
1 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder

Add:

1 cup sweet milk
1/4 cup liquid shortening
1 egg
1 TBL sugar

Mix. Put in well greased pan or muffin tin. (I prefer cast iron muffin tin) Bake in a preheated 450* oven until brown. Usually 25-30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sourdough Starter

1 pkg active dry yeast
1/2 cup warm water
2 cups all purpose flour
2 cups warm water
1 TBL sugar

Soften 1 package active dry yeast in 1/2 cup warm water. Stir in 2 cups all purpose flour, 2 cups warm water and 1 TBl sugar; beat smooth. Cover and let stand at room temperature for 5 to 10 days or until bubbly. Stir 2 or 3 times daily--refrigerate. Use at room temperature.

To keep starter going, stir 3/4 cup all purpose flour, 3/4 cup water, 1 tsp sugar into leftover starter. Cover and let stand until bubbly. Refrigerate. Add 1 tsp sugar every 10 days if not used.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bountiful Basil Jelly

6 cups apple juice
3 cups fresh basil leaves, crushed
4 TBL cider vinegar
6 cups sugar
5 oz of liquid pectin

Boil 2 cups of the apple juice and pour it over the basil leaves. Allow to stand for 25 minutes. Strain into a sauce pan and add the rest of the apple juice and the vinegar. Slowly mix in the sugar and bring the mixture to a boil. Stir in the pectin, bring to a heavy boil for 1 minute. Remove from the heat and remove the foam. Ladle into jars and seal. Makes 3 pints.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken and Homemade Noodles

Noodles

2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
3 eggs

Must be made in the morning. make a well in flour and add eggs. Using fingers, mix well. May need a little flour; dough must be stiff. Roll out REAL THIN on floured newspaper. Cut into strips and let dry all day. In afternoon, use a bog pot:

1 cut up chicken
1 chopped onion
3 stalks celery chopped
2 chicken bouillon cubes

Cover with water and simmer 1-2 hours; remove chicken. when chicken is cool, remove skin and bones. Add chicken to broth; bring to a boil. Add homemade noodles slowly. Cook about 1/2 hour or until done. Add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pig In The Blanket

Dough

2 1/2 cup sifted flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup shortening

Mix before adding:

1/4 cup sugar
1 beaten egg
1/2 cup milk (or a little more)

Roll out thin in 3 inch square and put meat in and then roll. Makes about 2 1/2 dozen. Bake at 350* for 40-45 minutes. 

Meat: Use 2 lbs of ground sausage. (fry some and pour off excess grease)


----------



## TerriLynn

Porcupine Meat Balls

1 lb ground beef
1 chopped onion (or less)
1 egg
4 TBSP uncooked rice
salt and pepper

Combine all ingredients and mix well; form into balls. Make sauce of 1 can tomato juice and equal amount of water. Bring to a boil; add meatballs and cook slowly 35-40 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Long Simmered Tomato Sauce For Burritos Or Enchiladas

Olive oil
2 med onions-diced
1 green peppers-diced
2 or more cloves of garlic-mashed
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp oregano
1 TBSP oil
1/4 cup chili powder or ground dried chilies
1 TBSP ground cumin
3 TBSP whole wheat flour

Continue stirring to fry the chili powder quickly

Pinch of dry thyme
1 quart home canned tomatoes 
fresh ground black pepper
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp sea salt
a good red wine

1. Stir fry onions and green peppers in olive oil in a large saucepan; stir in garlic. Fry it a minute or two. Then stir in herbs and fry them quickly. Then stir in chili powder (or chllies), cumin, and wheat flour. 

2. Add tomatoes, smashing them slightly.

3. Add pepper, bay leaf, salt and red wine.

4. Simmer sauce about 1 hour to thicken it and blend the flavors. Leave pot uncovered so excess liquid can evaporate. Stir frequently.

5. Taste. Adjust salt and other seasonings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wet Burritos

4 super sized flour tortillas
1 lb hamburger
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp cumin
2 cups refried beans
1/2 head lettuce, torn into bite size pieces
3 tomatoes, cut up
chopped onions, if desired
Sauce
8 oz grated Colby cheese


Brown meat with salt, pepper, garlic powder, and cumin; drain off fat. On each tortilla spread beans, meat, lettuce, tomatoes, and onion. fold in sides of tortilla and roll up. Place in ovenproof dish. Pour sauce generously over top; sprinkle with cheese. Place in 350* oven until heated through.

Sauce:

1 cup meat mixture (from filling mixture)
2 cups water
8 oz tomato sauce
1 beef bouillon cube
1 TBL chili powder
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients and simmer for 15 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Scallop

(Meat, gravy, and vegetables in one skillet)

1 TBSP butter
1 TBSP brown sugar
1 lb cooked ham slice

Heat in skillet and brown ham in it; remove it from skillet. Add remaining; cover and cook over med heat until vegetables are tender.

1 (4 oz) can mushrooms--stems and pieces
1/3 cup water
1 small can evaporated milk
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
salt
pepper
3 cups thinly sliced potatoes
1 cup sliced carrots


----------



## TerriLynn

Schaum Torte

9 egg whites
2 cups sugar
2 tsp vanilla
2 tsp vinegar

Whip egg whites until very stiff; gradually add sugar, alternating with a few drops of the liquids; beat constantly. When all of the sugar and liquids are in, beat thoroughly for several minutes. Put into greased and lightly sugared 9 x 13 inch tin. Bake at 275 for 1 hour; let cool with oven door open, about 10-15 minutes before taking out of oven. 

Top with frozen or fresh fruit; peaches, strawberries, or raspberries are best.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Betty Pudding

6 cups sliced apples
1/3 cup white sugar
3/4 cup hot water

Put in 2 quart casserole and heat in oven while preparing the following. 

Blend 6 TBL oleo and 1/2 cup brown sugar. Add:

1 cup flour
1 tsp cinnamon 
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Sprinkle over apples and press down; bake 40 min in 350* oven. Good with ice cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Whities

2 cups sugar
1 cup oleo
4 eggs
2 cups flour
1/2 cup milk

Mix above ingredients; pour in large greased 4 corner cookie sheet. Spread evenly; bake at 400* fro 15 min

Frosting

scald--

3 TBL milk
1 TBL Crisco
1 TBL oleo

Add sifted powdered sugar till runny and 2 tsp almond flavoring. Spread on cake right out of oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grape Butter

1 gallon grape pulp
8 cups sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
1 TBL allspice

Heat to boiling all together and put in scalded jars.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Meal Mush

1 cup corn meal
1 cup cold water
1 tsp salt
3 cups boiling water

Mix together corn meal, cold water and salt. Pour boiling water into top of double boiler. Slowly stir in corn meal mixture. Cook over high heat for about 3 minutes. Cover and steam for about 20 minutes. serve with maple syrup. If there is any left shape into patties and fry them up for lunch.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Potato Patties

1 1/2 cup leftover mashed potatoes
1 egg
1 cup cooked ham-chopped
1 TBL onion
a little pepper

Mix together potatoes and egg with a fork. Add ham, onion and pepper. Shape into flat patties. Dip in a little flour and fry in bacon fat or lard. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Breakfast Rice

4 cups rice, hot or cold
Milk
Sugar
Butter
Cinnamon

If the rice is cold, put in the top of the double boiler with the other ingredients and heat till at a nice serving temperature. If rice is hot just add the other ingredients and mix.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cereal Waffles

1 cup cold cooked oatmeal or farina
1 cup flour
2 eggs separated
1 cup milk
1 TBL baking powder
1/2 tsp salt

Sift flour, salt, and baking powder. Add egg yolks, milk, and cold cereal, beating well to get rid of the lumps. Beat the egg whites to a stiff froth and fold them gently into the batter. Cook at once in hot, greased waffle irons.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Griddle Scones

2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
4 tsp baking powder
2 TBL shortening
1 egg beaten
about 1 cup milk
3/4 cup cold mashed potatoes

Sift flour, salt, and baking powder together. Rub in the shortening lightly, add the potatoes and mix to a soft dough with the egg and milk. Roll out about 3/4 inch thick. Cut into 3 cornered cakes and cook on hot well greased griddle.


----------



## TerriLynn

Raspberry Vinegar

4 quarts raspberries
2 quarts cider vinegar
sugar


Crush 2 quarts of raspberries, pour vinegar over them. Let stand 2 days. Strain, and pour the juice over the other 2 quarts of berries. Let stand for another 2 days. Strain and measure. Add one pound of sugar for each pint. Boil 5 minutes; skim, bottle and seal. use 2 TBL to a tumbler of water.


----------



## TerriLynn

Croutons

Cut stale, crustless bread into 1/2" cubes and fry until golden in hot fat. Or cut buttered bread into cubes and toast in a hot oven. Either way, drop into soup just before serving, or pass around the table.


----------



## TerriLynn

Gillan's Liver Bologna 

3 lbs liver 
8 lbs potatoes
1/4 slab bacon 
1/4 cup salt 
2 1/2 cup graham flour
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 1/4 cup white flour 

Make bags out of flour sacks. This recipe will fit into four 6 x 12" bags. 

Grind liver and potatoes, using a med blade. Cut bacon into little pieces. Mix meats, potatoes and other ingredients in a very large bowl. When evenly combined, pack mixture into damp bags. Tie shut. 

Boil bags in water to cover, for 2 hours. Remove from water and cool. Store in refrigerator. 

To use, cut a bag off meat, slice and serve. 

This recipe was used by deer hunters to take out in the woods with them....better than beef jerkey.


----------



## MoTightwad

Thanks so much TerriLynn. I now have some new recipes to add to my winter time collection to help with the "I don;t know what to fix" days.


----------



## TerriLynn

Uncle Johns Navy Hash

Cold baked potatoes
Cold pot roast or whatever you have
Assorted leftover vegetables: 
carrots
celery
cabbage
1 onion-chopped
2 eggs-beaten
soda crackers -- crushed

this is a real good way to use up leftovers, and it tastes great too. Cut potatoes, meat and vegetables into pieces. Fry meat and onion together, until onion is cooked. Add potatoes and vegetables and fry till hot. Stir in beaten eggs to bind all together. Add crushed crackers. You might want to serve this with some ketchup, but, its good and filling all by itself.


----------



## Becka

Love, love, love, this thread! Great ideas here and I can't wait to try them.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Dressing

3 cups hot, mashed potatoes
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1 onion grated
1 egg, lightly beaten
1/2 cup salt pork, finely chopped
1 tsp sage
salt and pepper

Have potatoes mashed quite finely. Add bread crumbs, onion, pork, sage, salt and pepper and mix with the egg. use as a dressing for goose, duck, or pork.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Fish Pie

1 1/2 lbs fish
2 cups fish stock and milk
4 TBL lard
1 clove garlic
3 TBL flour
1 TBl lemon juice
salt and pepper
parsley
Hot mashed potatoes

Cube fish, removing skin and bones. Put into a pan, cover with boiling water and simmer till fish is just tender. Drain, measure liquid and add milk to make 2 cups.

Fry garlic in lard for 5 minutes, remove garlic. Add flour, stir, add milk and stock mixture. Cook till thick and add fish and seasonings. Cover top with mashed potatoes and bake at 425* until browned, about 15 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fish Chowder

6-8 slices bacon
6 potatoes, sliced and thick
1 can salmon
1 onion - sliced
2 cups milk
crackers crumbs

Put bacon in the bottom of a kettle and fry a little. Add a layer of potatoes, a layer of salmon, more potatoes and the onion. Cover with water and simmer about 1/2 hour. Pour on milk and cover with cracker crumbs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Perfect Fish Balls

2 cups potatoes, chopped fine
1 cup cod, flaked
1 TBL butter
pepper to taste
1 egg, beaten
plenty of lard, smoking hot

Cook fish and potatoes till tender. Mash very thoroughly till every lump is gone. Add butter, pepper, and egg, and beat till the whole is light and creamy. Take up, a little at a time, with a spoon dipped in hot fat (prevents sticking) , and drop into hot lard. Cook till golden brown. If the lard is the right heat this will not take more than a minute. Drain well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turbot

1 bass or white fish
1 pint milk
2 eggs beaten
2 Tbl butter
1 TBl flour
salt and pepper
cracker crumbs

Boil the fish and pick it to pieces. place in a baking dish and pour over it the milk, eggs, butter, flour, and seasonings. Sprinkle cracker crumbs over the top and bake for about 20 minutes. This is good served with boiled potatoes and fresh vegetables; carrots or something colorful. Beets, maybe.


----------



## TerriLynn

MoTightwad said:


> Thanks so much TerriLynn. I now have some new recipes to add to my winter time collection to help with the "I don;t know what to fix" days.





Becka said:


> Love, love, love, this thread! Great ideas here and I can't wait to try them.


 I kind of feel a bit obsessed! lol The truth is my youngest was involved in a rather serious accident here on the farm a little over a week ago and will be laid up for about 6 weeks.....no weight at all on the right side of his body, so he bears watching as he's starting to feel better. Needless to say I am sticking close to him and not only does this give me something to do, but actually feels therapeutic to me.....as I love recipes anyway!


----------



## TerriLynn

Gertie's Salmon Loaf

1 can salmon
1 cup cracker or bread crumbs
1/2 cup butter
3 eggs, well beaten
1 cup milk
salt and pepper

butter and flour a pan. warm the milk and butter. Add salmon (picked fine), crumbs, eggs and salt and pepper to taste. Pour into the pan and put it in a double boiler and steam for 2 hours. serve hot or cold. excellent for sandwiches.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamed Fried Onions

1 lb Bermuda Onions
Fat for frying
2 TBL flour
1 1/4 cup milk, hot
salt and pepper to taste

Fry peeled, sliced onions in hot fat until tender and fairly brown, turning frequently. Scrape up all the brown crispy parts, sprinkle on flour and stir gently till well mixed. Stir in hot milk and cook until boiled up. This is a surprisingly tasty dish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Parsnips

8-10 med parsnips
2 cups milk
2 eggs
salt and pepper
a little nutmeg
butter

Boil parsnips in salt water until tender. Be careful not to overcook them as they get soggy. Cool; peel and slice longways and put in baking dish. Mix milk, eggs, and seasonings, pour over, dot with butter; bake at 325*--- 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Souffle

2 cups hot mashed potatoes
1/2 cup hot milk
salt and pepper
a little nutmeg
2 eggs-separated

Beat egg whites until stiff. Beat yolks well and add to potatoes along with the seasonings. Fold in the whites, and put into a well greased baking dish. Bake at 400* for about 25 min. 

(if you have leftover cold mashed potatoes to use up, add the hot milk to them and reheat in a double boiler and beat till smooth)


----------



## TerriLynn

Hashed Turnips

1 lg yellow turnip
2 TBL butter
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 TBL parsley
1/4 cup cream

Peel turnip and chop into small pieces. Boil until tender, drain and return to pan. Add butter, seasonings and cream. Let it boil up once and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrot Onion Glaze

1-2 bunches small carrots
1/2 lb small onions
3 TBL butter
3 TBL sugar

Clean carrots with a scrub brush and cut longways into strips. Peel onions and prick with a fork so they wont break.

Cook onions in boiling, salted water for about 15 min. Add carrots and cook until tender, drain.

Add vegetables to butter and sugar in frying pan and cook until shiny and brown. Good as a garnish for roasts, ham, or chicken, or as a side dish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Harlequin Salad

1 cup red cabbage
1 cup cabbage
1 cup peas
1/2 cup beets
1 onion - diced
1/2 cup carrot - diced
salt and pepper
French dressing

Shave cabbage thin. Cook peas, beets and carrot until tender; drain and chill. Mix all vegetables, or arrange them in layers or heaps. The effect is better if they are mixed and they are also easier to season and to arrange.
Pour on French dressing an hour before serving, keep cold. Pass more French dressing at the table.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mayonnaise Dressing

1 egg yolk
1/2 pint olive oil
4 TBL lemon juice OR 4 TBL vinegar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika OR 1/4 tsp white pepper

Beat yolk in a cold dry bowl. Add the oil a few drops at a time until egg begins to thicken. Then add oil a little more rapidly until a teaspoonful at a time may be stirred in. Stir continuously with a wire beater while the oil is being added. Add the vinegar slowly, continuing to beat it constantly as it is being mixed. Add the seasonings at the very last. Keep in a cool dark place.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pastry Crackers

Pastry trimmings
sugar 
cinnamon
grated cheese
chopped nuts

Roll trimmings in a rectangle. Sprinkle with sugar/cinnamon or cheese, or nuts. Fold ends to center. Sprinkle again, fold again. Roll out to 1/4" thick. Cut into strips, twist them, and bake in a hot oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Vegetable Pancakes

Put through blender assorted left over vegetables. Add 1 egg and enough flour to make a batter. Fry in oil-oleo-bacon drippings, until brown. Turn only once. Center will be soft, outside a golden brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kraut and Wild Rice

Saute large onion in oleo. Add diced green peppers. Add 1 can of sauerkraut (drained--which has been cooked first) Add onion to pepper mixture. season to taste. Add 1/2 TBl caraway seed. Fry about 1/2 hour. Cook wild rice as directed. Add to sauerkraut mixture and reheat well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut Casserole

1 large can sauerkraut
1 quart tomatoes

Saute:
2 small onions-chopped
1 green pepper
1 small can mushrooms
1/4 cup oleo

Optional--Hot peppers may be added.

Add all together and bake 1 hour at 350* with cover on and 1/2 hour without cover. Serve hot or cold. Keeps well in refrigerator.


----------



## TerriLynn

Envueltos (Mexican)

2 chopped sweet onions
6 TBL butter
1 TBl chilli powder
salt and pepper to taste
3 chopped green peppers
6 TBL flour
2 large cans tomatoes-mashed
1 1/2 cup water

Saute onions and peppers, stir in butter, add flour slowly, stirring rapidly to blend smoothly. Add chili powder, salt and pepper, then water gradually, finally the tomatoes. Heat on low, stirring lightly until back to the boiling point. Serve over soft tortillas, filled with grated cheese and onions or meat filling.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Rice

2 cups cooked rice
3-4 TBL margarine
2 TBL soy sauce
1 small tomato, cut up
1 onion, chopped
2 eggs
1 cup meat-diced

Fry onion in margarine over med-high heat until browned. Add eggs, stir and fry. Add rice, continue frying and stir constantly. Add soy sauce and mix well. Add meat and tomato, mmix and heat through. May use any type of left over meat, or tuna, etc.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Rice

1 cup onion
1 clove garlic, minced (or 1 tsp garlic salt)
2 TBl butter or margarine
2 TBl olive oil
1 1/4 cup rice, uncooked
1 can (1 lb) tomatoes
1 can (13 oz) chicken broth
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Saute in med sized pan, onion and garlic in butter and olive oil until soft. Stir in rice, tomatoes, and chicken broth, salt and pepper. heat to boiling and cover. Cook slowly for 15 minutes or until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed. Fluff up rice with a fork. Spoon into a serving dish and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Venison Scrapple

1 med onion, chopped finely
small piece of beef suet
2 lbs venison and bones
1 cup sifted cornmeal
dash pepper
1 tsp salt

Brown onion and suet until delicately browned. To 2 quarts salted water add the onion, meat and bones. Cook until meat is tender. Cool, skim off fat and remove bones. Chop the meat finely. To the remaining liquid add enough water to make 1 quart. Add the cornmeal, a few grains of pepper, the salt and the copped meat. Cook 1 hour, stirring frequently to prevent lumping. Turn into a mold, cook, cut in slices and fry in pork fat until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Marinade 

1/3 cup soy sauce 
1 TBL water 
1 TBl brown sugar 
1 tsp powdered mustard
1 fresh garlic clove, chopped finely 
1 TBL vegetable oil 

put marinade in a flat pan. Turn beef in it frequently, also puncture with fork. Sprinkle with meat tenderizer. Marinate at least 2 hours before cooking. Double recipe for large amount of meat.


----------



## TerriLynn

SautÃ©ed Chicken Livers 

3 or 4 chicken livers 
1/2 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp pepper
2 TBL flour 
1 onion diced 
1 TBL fat 
1/2 cup stock 

Cut livers into quarters, sprinkle with salt, pepper, and flour. Saute onion in fat, add livers and brown. Add stock and simmer 3 minutes. Serve on toast for two.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Turkey Hash

2 cups leftover roast turkey, chopped
1 med onion, chopped
1 raw potato, peeled and chopped
2 pimentos
2 carrots, shredded
1/2 tsp salt
sprigs of parsley-chopped
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
2 1/4 cup left over turkey gravy, heated

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Put in a 1 1/2 quart casserole, cover and bake in a moderate oven at 350* about 45 minutes. Uncover for about 15 minutes more. If more gravy is desired, add canned chicken gravy.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamed Turkey

2 TBl butter or margarine
1/2 cup minced onion
3 TBL flour
1 can (14 oz) chicken broth
10 oz diced turkey meat
1 10 oz pkg frozen mixed vegetables, cooked and drained

Melt butter or margarine in a large skillet, add onion, cook until soft, stirring occasionally. Cook a few seconds, add broth, bring back to a boil. Serve over biscuits or toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggless, Milkless, Butterless Cake

1 cup cold water
1/2 cup shortening
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup raisins
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/2 tsp allspice
2 cups flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt

put water, shortening, sugar, and spices in saucepan. Cook over medium heat until it comes to a boil, then continue to cook for 5 minutes. Cool completely. Add remaining ingredients. Nuts may be added if desired. Pour into a greased 9 x 13 pan. Bake 35-40 min in a 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage Layer Cake

1 good size cabbage
1 1/2 lbs ground meat
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1 egg
6 crackers or stale bread


Cook cabbage 10 min in salted water. Mix other ingredients well together. Put one layer cabbage leaves in bottom of a deep baking dish; next a layer of meat mixture. Alternate layers until meat and cabbage has been used, finishing with cabbage.

Bake in a med oven 1 1/2 hours. when read to serve, place on a platter and cut it as you would cake. Serve with cream sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Sweet Potaotes

1 lb ham
2 cups sliced sweet potatoes
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup water

have the ham cut in a slice about 2 inches thick, put into cold water and bring to a simmering point. Pare and slice the sweet potatoes. Cut ham into pieces for serving, but fit into bottom of baking dish as one slice. Put in potatoes, sprinkle sugar over them and pour hot water over all. Bake in a moderate oven, basting often with the syrup in dish. Time in oven, 45 minutes Temperature 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken or Veal Leftovers

Cut up meat fine and place in baking dish. Make cream sauce and pour over meat. Cover to with cracker crumbs and bake in a med oven about 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Onions

Parboil med sized onions in salt water. Scoop out centers and fill with seasoned sausage meat or left-over meat ground and seasoned. Cover with bread crumbs and dot with butter. Put a little water in pan or casserole and bake 20-30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet Potato Pudding

3 or 4 lbs sweet potatoes
2 white potatoes

Cook potatoes and when soft mash well. 

Add:
1 beaten egg
about 1/2 cup milk
salt
lump of butter

Put in buttered casserole and top with dots of butter and marshmallows. Bake about 1/2 hour.


----------



## CraftyLady

TerriLynn said:


> Cold Drink----Switchell
> 
> 1 gallon water
> 2 cups sugar (white or brown)
> 1 cup molasses
> 1 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1 tsp ginger
> 
> Let stand overnight in an earthenware jug or enamel pot. pour into jugs or bottles.
> 
> May add a handful of rolled oats.


I remember this recipe. It's a form of Mead when you don't have honey. If you don't have yeast or sourdough starter use the oatmeal add a bubbler and wait. Add cloves for a spice flavor or apple peals.

Q - I've been for an old recipe for Hamburger or ground meat sausage. It's put all together and put in the refrig for 10 days. Turning every day. Then you make it into rolls and put in a low oven for 12hrs? or 24hrs? 
Have you seen this recipe?


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Kugel (Russian)

Peel and grate 3 large potatoes and 1 onion add 1 TBL salt, 1/2 tsp pepper, 2 TBL beef suet and turn into shallow baking dish or frying pan. Bake for 1 hour until med brown crust is formed. Cut into triangles and serve piping hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Sweet Potatoes and Apples

2 cups thickly sliced cold boiled sweet potatoes and 2 cups thinly sliced sour apples. 

Put a layer of the sweet potatoes into a well buttered baking dish and cover with a layer of the apples. Sprinkle generously with brown sugar, then dot with bits of butter. Repeat with the remainder of the ingredients and bake an hour in a moderate oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Raspe Boller

Cook smoked ham butt in plenty of water until done. Then grate 6 large raw potatoes and add a little salt and flour enough to handle like a dumpling. Cook about an hour slowly in broth with meat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Anijsmelk (Anise Milk)

1 quart milk
1 TBSP sugar
1 tsp anise seed (crushed)

Heat milk to boiling point. Add sugar and anise. Serve either hot or cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dandelion Blossom Jelly

Pick one quart of bright fresh dandelion blossoms. Rinse quickly in ice water. Snip off ends and green collar under blossoms. In an enamel or glass saucepan, boil flowerets in 2 quarts of water for 3 minutes. Cool.

Strain, pressing flowers with fingers. Measure 3 cups liquid; add 2 TBL lemon juice and 1 pkg powdered pectin. Bring mixture to a boil. Add 5 1/2 cups sugar. Boil fro 2 1/2 min. Pour into small sterilized glasses.


----------



## TerriLynn

Copper Pennies

2 1/2 to 3 lb carrots
1 green pepper- chopped
1 med onion-chopped
1 cup celery chopped
1 can tomato soup
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup vinegar
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire
 1/2 cup salad oil

Scrape and slice carrots. Cook, using a small amount of water, for 8 minutes. Cool. Blend other ingredients. Mix with carrots. Refrigerate for at least 3 days before serving. Serve cold. Keeps for 2 weeks or longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

$50 Dressing

2 cups oil
1/2 cup vinegar
2 tsp paprika
2 tsp salt
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp celery seed
1 3/4 cup sugar
2 tsp green or minced onion

Blend together oil, vinegar, paprika, salt, dry mustard, celery seed, and sugar; add green or minced onion. Chill


----------



## TerriLynn

Coleslaw Dressing

1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/2 onion, diced
1 tsp salt

Store in a pint jar in the refrigerator

Also good as a dressing on sliced cabbage.


----------



## TerriLynn

CraftyLady said:


> I remember this recipe. It's a form of Mead when you don't have honey. If you don't have yeast or sourdough starter use the oatmeal add a bubbler and wait. Add cloves for a spice flavor or apple peals.
> 
> Q - I've been for an old recipe for Hamburger or ground meat sausage. It's put all together and put in the refrig for 10 days. Turning every day. Then you make it into rolls and put in a low oven for 12hrs? or 24hrs?
> Have you seen this recipe?


That sounds very familiar......let me peruse back through and see if I see anything.


----------



## TerriLynn

I found 2 recipes, the first one:

Beef Stick Salami

5 lbs ground chuck roast
5 tsp Morton Curing Salt
3 tsp table salt
3 tsp garlic salt
1 1/2 tsp ground pepper
1 TBL mustard seed
1/2 tsp ground red pepper *** optional
1 TBL liquid smoke

Add spices to meat- knead with hands for 10 min

Place in bowl in fridge-covered-refrigerate 24 hours

Shape into 3 to 5 loaves
Place on broiler pan or rack for drainage

Bake 180* - 200* 3 to 4 hours

Slice thin for sandwiches and wrap in foil.


2nd recipe---

Salami Roll

5 lbs Hamburger
2 1/4 tsp garlic salt
2 1/2 tsp black pepper
2 1/2 tsp mustard seed
2 1/2 tsp regular salt
5 TBL Morton Tender Quick Cure

Mix in bowl- refrigerate 

Mix by hand daily 3 days---Mixes harder the 3rd day

Roll into 2 2 1/2" rolls

Bake 150* 10-12 hours at 5 or 6 hours turn rolls so roll will brown all around.

I hope this is what you were looking for...I will keep looking as I continue reading through the cookbooks


----------



## TerriLynn

Ferrigans Beans

1 to 2 lbs fresh green beans
2 to 3 potaotes
1 lb bacon
1 to 2 onions
3 TBL flour
salt and pepper to taste

Clean and cut beans. Peel and cut potatoes into 1 inch cubes. Just cover beans and potatoes with water; cook till tender. In a lrage skillet, fry the bacon. Remove and drain. Pour out some of the grease. Slice onions as desired and blanch in 3 to 4 TBL bacon grease. Add the blanched onions and broken bacon bits to the beans. 

Make a roux in your skillet. Heat 3 to 4 TBL bacon grease and sprinkle in 2 to 3 TBL flour. Use a potato masher for lumps. Pour this mixture into the beans. Stir and it will thicken.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet Potato Dressing

3 TBL butter
1 LB ground veal
3 cups finely copped celery
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp sage
3 cups mashed sweet potatoes

(Fills thoracic cavity of large bird)

Melt butter, add veal and celery and cook until veal is slightly browned and celery begins to be tender. Remove from heat, add sweet potatoes and seasonings, mixing well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Roast Chicken-- Sage Dressing

Dressing:
2 cups bread crumbs
1 tsp sage
1/2 cup onion-diced
1/8 tsp pepper 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup melted butter
1/2 cup boiling water 

Mix the above ingredients thoroughly and stuff into the chicken. Lace the opening together with toothpick. This recipe will fill a 2lb chicken.


Preparing the Chicken:

Wash, remove pin feathers and singe chicken. If the skin is yellow, and a thin section rolls up, scrub the chicken with baking soda, using a damp cloth.

Be sure the inside of the fowl is thoroughly cleaned. Fill with any desired dressing. Season (1 tsp salt for each 2 lbs) place in roaster, dredge with flour (some prefer to omit this) and place in an oven 425* for about 30 min. When brown reduce heat to 300* add 1/2 cup boiling water to the roaster, cover and roast until tender.

If the fowl is young, allow 20-30 minutes for each pound.


----------



## TerriLynn

Winter Fried Chicken

1 chicken
flour
salt 
pepper

Clean and cut the chicken for frying. Mix the salt, pepper, and flour. Dredge each piece of chicken in the flour mixture. Fry in fry pan in a mixture of lard and butter. Be sure the fat is hot before chicken is placed in the skillet.

when each piece of chicken is brown on all sides, cover, turn the heat down very low, and continue cooking from 1 to 2 hours, depending on the toughness of the bird. The toughest chicken can be cooked tender by this method.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spaghetti with Chicken Livers

1/2 lb spaghetti (cooked)
2 TBl shortening
1 onion-finely cut
2 cups canned tomatoes
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 pound parmesan cheese
1/2 lb fresh mushrooms
1 lb chicken livers
1 tsp salt

Heat the fat in a dutch oven and brown the onion in it. Add the spaghetti and cook gently. Add the tomatoes, grated cheese, and salt and pepper. Cook slowly until well blended. Serve in a casserole or on a platter garnished with whole mushrooms (sautÃ©ed) and the chicken livers (sautÃ©ed)


----------



## TerriLynn

Friday Special

4 cups sliced boiled potatoes OR cooked macaroni
7 hard cooked eggs
1/2 lb cheese-grated
salt and pepper
thin white sauce to cover

Butter fry pan. Add alternate layers of potatoes, eggs, and cheese. Sprinkle layer lightly with salt and pepper. Cover with well seasoned thin sauce. Cover pan and bake in a moderate oven 350* for 45 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Royale

6 hard boiled eggs
1 cup ground boiled ham
1 pint white sauce
1 cup cracker crumbs
1/4 cup butter

Separate yolks and whites of eggs. Mince whites, mash yolks, then mix with ham. Add white sauce. Turn into pudding pan, and cover with crumbs moistened with the butter. Bake 20 min in a hot oven (400*)


----------



## TerriLynn

7 Layer Dinner

1 cup uncooked rice
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped onion
1 large or 2 med potatoes
1 no. 2 can tomatoes
1 green pepper chopped
1 lb ground meat
3 TBL flour
4 TBL chilli sauce
1/2 onion
salt and pepper

Arrange washed rice in the bottom of an oiled Dutch oven. Add other ingredients in order given. Seasoning each layer with salt and pepper.

Make dainty meat balls by mixing meat, flour, chilli sauce, salt, pepper and some onion then place on top ingredients. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tasty Sausage

2 TBL fat or oil
1 large onion- peeled and sliced
1 No. 2 1/2 can tomatoes
1 cup water 
1 cup diced celery
1/2 lb pork sausage meat
1 tsp salt
1 cup uncooked rice

Melt the fat, add onion and rice and cook until they are a golden brown. Add the remaining ingredients and bring to the boiling point. Cover and let simmer for 30 min. Then turn the heat very low for 15 minutes longer. 

An equal amount of sausage links cut in halves may be substituted for the meat in this recipe.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato and Onion Puff

8 potatoes
2 onions
1 cup ham -ground
2 TBL butter
salt and pepper
1/2 cup milk or stock
3 eggs-separated

Mash the hot cooked potatoes. Add the finely chopped onions and ground ham which have been browned in the butter. 

Add seasoning. Add the beaten egg yolks and milk or stock, then fold in the stiffly beaten egg whites. Pile lightly into buttered baking pan and bake in a moderate oven 350* for 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

1-2-3 Salad

1 onion-chopped
3 apples-diced
2 large sweet pickles-chopped

mix well in a bowl with mayonnaise or French dressing and serve on lettuce or cress.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Bananas

6 bananas
4 TBL brown sugar
2 TBl lemon juice
3 TBL water
3 TBL melted butter

Peel bananas, cut into halves lengthwise ad place in a buttered pudding pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar. Mix the butter, lemon juice, and water together and pour over the bananas. Bake 20-25 minutes at 375*.

These are a nice accompaniment for ham.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburgers In Tomato Sauce

Brown hamburger patties on one side in skillet. Turn and place on top of each pattie a slice of onion (about 1/2 inch thick) and one white potato.

Pour over all one can of undiluted tomato soup. cover. Turn heat to high until steaming then to lowest position for 30 min.


----------



## MoTightwad

Sorry to hear of your sons accident. Hope he gets well fast and hope you continue to add to our reading enjoyment. God be with you and yours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Thanks Mo, we consider it a miracle he wasn't hurt worse than he was, and he is already getting hard to keep down  not complaining about that one bit either! He just needs someone to keep an eye on him and get him what he needs as he can't get up alone.

We have been watching the Myth Busters Marathon since Christmas Eve and I have to say I much prefer the old cookbooks lol At least I have something fun (for me) to do while keeping close to him.

Its nice to know that others are liking the same thing that I do too


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Loaf

1/4 lb butter
3 3/5 cup milk
6 eggs
1 tsp pepper
1 1/5 cup toasted bread crumbs
4 4/5 cup diced chicken
2 tsp salt

Melt butter, add crumbs and milk; cook 5 min; add chicken and well beaten eggs. Pour into well greased pans about 1 1/2" deep. Cook about 30 minutes until brown. 

Sauce for Chicken Loaf:

cook green peppers until tender and add:
2 1/2 TBL flour
1/4 tsp salt

Stir until smooth. Add broth, about 1 cup, stir constantly and cook a few minutes. Pour over chicken loaf and let cool. Pimientos and mushrooms may be added if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Perok (Peruga) (Fish Pie)

3 slices bacon
1 onion, chopped
3 cups cooked rice
1 can salmon, drained
salt and pepper
garlic salt
1/2 tsp parsley flakes
2 hard cooked eggs

Line a 9" square pane with pastry. Fry bacon and onions together. Mix rice with onion mixture. Add salmon and mix well. Fill pan with salmon mixture. Sprinkle with salt and pepper, garlic salt to taste, and dry parsley flakes. Arrange sliced hard cooked eggs on top. Moisten edges of bottom crust with water. Place top crust over salmon and press edges together to seal. Brush with milk. Make slits in top crust or pierce with fork in several places.
Bake 350*-375* oven until curst is nice and brown and salmon is heated through, about 30 minutes. Serve with ketchup, cheese sauce or canned mushroom soup, undiluted.

Variation 1: Pie can also be made in layers. If this method is used, place rice on bottom, then fish, then rice again.

Variation 2: Halibut, cod or other fish may be used. If raw fish is used the Aluets do not like to cook the onions. They are used raw.


----------



## TerriLynn

Custard Pie

3 whole eggs
1/2 cup sugar
pinch of nutmeg
1 tsp vanilla
pinch of salt
2 cups milk

Beat eggs with fork then stir in sugar, vanilla and seasoning. Gradually add milk, stirring until well blended. Pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350* for about 35 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Delicious Cinnamon Crisps

Oven temp- 375* Baking time 10-15 min. For 1 loaf of bread.

1/2 lb butter, melted
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup cinnamon
1 loaf plain white bread

Cut each slice of bread into thirds, then in halves. Roll in melted butter then in the cinnamon and sugar mix.

bake on cookie sheet for 10-15 min. watch carefully after the first 10 min. Let cool and serve.

These can be made a day ahead and kept in the refrigerator and baked the next day for a large brunch, or baked in smaller amounts for coffee or tea guests who "drop in".


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Candy

1 small potato
confectioners sugar
peanut butter

Peel potato as for mashed potatoes and cook; when cooked, pour off excess water and mash. Add sugar until potato is stiff enough to roll out as if for pie dough. Spread generously with peanut butter, fold evenly and slice into squares.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sponge Candy

1 cup sugar
1 cup dark Karo
1 TBSP vinegar
1 TBL baking soda

Cook in deep kettle. Boil sugar, syrup, and vinegar to a hard crisp ball when tested in cold water. 

Remove from heat. Add baking soda, stirring briskly. Pour into ungreased bread pan. Let stand until cool.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza Crust

3 cups flour
2 TBL sugar
1 tsp salt
1 pkg yeast
1 1/4 cup water, hot
2 TBL oil

In med size bowl, place dry ingredients. Add oil and hot water. Mix well; cover bowl and let set for 10-15 minutes. Divide in half. Makes 2 12" pizza crusts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meatloaf With Potatoes

4 cups potatoes (sliced)
1 TBL onion

Place in a casserole and sprinkle with:

1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 tsp parsley flakes

Mix and spread the following on top:

1 lb ground beef
3/4 cup evaporated milk
1/2 cup crackers or rolled oats
1/4 cup catsup or chili sauce
1/4 cup onion
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Cover the first 20 min. Then uncover. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hashed Brown Potatoes

3 cups finely chopped, cooked potatoes

Mix and add to potatoes:

3 TBL flour
1 TBL minced onion
1/4 cup milk 
1 tsp salt
dash of pepper

Melt 3 TBL shortening in skillet. Pack potatoes into skillet firmly. Leave separation of 1/4 inch down middle. Lower heat. Cook 15 minutes without stirring. Loosen around sides of pan. Fold one side over other and serve on platter.


----------



## TerriLynn

Delicious Bread pudding

( a good way to use up the ends of your bread)

2 cups stale bread (broken in pieces)
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp salt

Pour over the above, 1 quart scalded milk (do not boil). Let stand until cool; add 4 unbeaten eggs; then beat all together. Add 4 TBL melted butter. Bake 3/4 of an hour in moderate oven in a pan of water. Serve with whipped cream, plain cream, or milk. This will be very much like a custard. Good way to use up stale bread.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Oatmeal

1/2 cup oil
1 cup brown sugar
2 eggs, beaten
3 cups oatmeal
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 cup milk

Mix all together and pour into small pan. Bake at 350* 30-35 minutes. Serve warm with milk and sugar.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potatoes and Egg Dish

3 med potatoes, cooked and sliced
3 hard boiled eggs, sliced
2 small onions
3 TBL butter
3 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
3 cups milk
1 cup fine breadcrumbs

Layer sliced potatoes and eggs in baking dish. Make a sauce by melting the butter. Fry onion until clear; remove. Add flour and salt to the butter and stir until light brown. Stir in milk and bring to a boil. Put onions on potatoes and eggs; cover with the sauce. Cover with breadcrumbs. Bake at 350* 20-30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Rice 

1 cubed potato
1 carrot, shredded 
1/2 green pepper, chopped 
1/2 onion, chopped
1 tomato, cubed
2 cups rice, uncooked
3 1/2 cup water 
3 chicken bouillon cubes

Prepare all vegetables. Put 3 to 4 TBL butter in skillet. melt and add vegetables. Fry 3 to 4 minutes; then add rice and bouillon cubes. Stir fry 5 minutes. Add water and cover. Cook about 30 minutes; leave covered 15 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Teriyaki Sauce

1 cup ketchup
1 cup sugar
1 cup soy sauce
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp ground ginger

Mix all ingredients in a saucepan and simmer on low for 15 minutes. You can use this sauce to baste on grilled chicken breasts or shish kabobs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meatballs for Freezer

9 lbs hamburger
3 cans evaporated milk
3 cups dry oatmeal
3 cups saltine cracker crumbs
6 eggs
1 cup chopped onions
1 tsp garlic powder
5 tsp salt
4 tsp chili powder

Mix gently. Form into small meatballs. Place on cookie sheets and cover with wax paper. Place in freezer until slightly frozen. may then be stored in container in freezer.

Sauce:

2 cups catsup
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp liquid smoke
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 TBL chopped onion

This amount of sauce is for half batch meatballs. Place desired amount of meatballs in roaster and cover with sauce. Bake at 350* for at least 1 hour. The time depends on the amount of meatballs you are making. Make 180 to 200 meatballs. These meatballs are great to keep in the freezer for busy days or to make ahead for the holidays.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Fried Fish

1/4 cup melted butter
1 1/2 TBL lemon juice
1/2 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp basil
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 lb fish fillet......fish of choice

Combine all ingredients. Dip fish in butter, then herb mixture; then roll in bread or cracker crumbs. Spread enough oil to coat a shallow glass baking dish. Arrange fish in a single layer. Spoon remaining butter mixture over fish. Bake uncovered at 450* for 15 minutes or until fish flakes easily with fork.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tuna Burgers

2- 9 oz cans solid white tuna in water, undrained and flaked
1 cup fresh breadcrumbs
2 large eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup bell pepper, finely chopped
1/4 cup celery, finely chopped
1/4 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup onion, finely chopped
1 1/2 cup fine breadcrumbs
8 hamburger buns, toasted

In large bowl, combine first nine ingredients; shape into patties (patties seem loose, but cook firm). Coat patties with dry breadcrumbs. Place on a slightly greased 10 x 15 x 1" jellyroll pan. Bake at 350* for 35 minutes. serve on buns with lettuce and tartar sauce. Different and good! This is a very good light sandwich.


----------



## TerriLynn

Best Tomatoes

12 TBL oil
12 TBL vinegar
10 TBL sugar
6 tsp seasoned salt
2 tsp pepper
1 sliced onion

Mix all together. Cut tomatoes in wedges. Pour over tomatoes. Let set overnight. This is very good with fish dinner.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sloppy Joes

1 1/2 lbs hamburger 
3/4 cup chopped onions 
3/4 cup chopped celery 
1 cup canned milk 
1 cup catsup 
3/4 cup water 
1 TBL brown sugar 
2 TBL vinegar
3/4 cup oatmeal 

Fry hamburger and onions. Mix everything together. Bake 1 1/2 hours at 300*. Serve on hamburger buns with a slice of cheese if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mouthwash

1 pint peroxide
2 pints Cepacal
3 pints Milk of Magnesia

Very good for sore mouth.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Gravy

1 pint tomato juice
1 TBL butter
1/2 tsp pepper
salt to taste
1/2 can evaporated milk
Flour to make a thin paste, 2 TBL
1 cup milk

Cook juice. Add thickening. If too thick, add more milk. Serve over crackers. Junior likes this over pancakes. Its his favorite!


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Cooked Cereal

Crisp golden-brown cereal sticks are an appetizing way to use left-over cereals.

Pour cooked cereal such as grits, mush, or wheat cereal in a shallow pan or dish. Chill. Cut into squares or sticks about 1 x 3 inches. Carefully roll cereal I flour. Preheat skillet on medium heat with 2 TBL butter or other fat. 

Fry cereal sticks until brown. Turn with pancake turner and brown on all sides. Serve hot with butter and syrup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Apples

4 cups tart apples-sliced and cored
2 TBL butter or bacon drippings-melted
1/4 cup white sugar OR brown sugar

Add apples and sugar to melted fat in frypan. Cover and reduce heat to low. Cook until tender about 10 minutes. Uncover. Increase heat to med and cook until browned, stirring occasionally.

Serve with crisp bacon and hot biscuits for a delightful breakfast or supper.


----------



## TerriLynn

White Bean and Cabbage Soup

1 1/2 cup (10 oz) small white or navy beans
2 TBSP olive oil
2 cups coarsely chopped onion
2 TBSP minced fresh garlic
1/2 tsp dried rosemary (crumbled)
1/4 tsp dried thyme
3 1/2 cup chicken broth
3 cups water
3 med sized russet potatoes-scrubbed
1 small head green cabbage
3 med sized carrots
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Heat oil. Add onion and garlic; cook 7 min. Add rosemary and thyme. Stir 30 seconds. Add broth, water, and beans; cover. Boil; simmer 40 minutes. Cut potatoes and carrots, chop cabbage. Add vegetables, salt, and pepper. Return to boil. simmer 35 minutes. Mash some vegetables to thicken soup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sugar Cured Brine (Enough to cure 50 pounds of meat)


2 1/2 gallons water
1 lb brown sugar
3 lb coarse salt
1 tsp saltpeter

Boil, then cool completely before pouring over meat. Cover completely. Check flavor in 3-6 weeks.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Dumplings

1 cup mashed potatoes
2 eggs
salt and pepper to taste
flour

Cool mashed potatoes to warm and add eggs. Mix good. Add enough flour to make thick dough. Bring a kettle of water to boiling and wet spoon into kettle each time you take dough and drop off on tip of spoon; boil 5 min until they come to the top. Take out and put them in a strainer and repeat until dough is gone. Fry some onions until golden in butter or oleo, salt and pepper. Put dumplings on large platter and add onions on top and enjoy them.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Schmarren

1/4 cup flour
2 tsp sugar
3/8 tsp salt
2/3 cup milk
2 eggs
1 med tart apple, peeled, and thinly sliced
1 1/2 tsp raisins ***optional
cinnamon
confectioners sugar
3 TBL butter or lard

Combine first 3 ingredients. whisk in milk and eggs. Peel the apple; slice into batter. Add raisins; fry batter in butter. I use an 8 inch pan. It should be nicely browned on all sides, so don't stir too often. Serve with confectioners sugar and cinnamon sprinkled over the top.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Rice With Herbs

2 TBL butter
1 green onion-minced
1/4 cup parsley, chopped fine
1/4 tsp thyme
1/4 teaspoon sage
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup brown rice
2 1/2 cups water
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Preheat oven to 350*. Place butter in ovenproof baking dish with lid. Heat butter and sautÃ© green onion until golden. Add parsley, thyme, and sage. Sprinkle with salt and pepper; add rice. Pour 2 1/2 cups water over rice and then stir in garlic powder. Bring to a boil for about 45 minutes or luntil liquid is absorbed and rice is tender. This rice goes well with turkey, goose, or duck.


----------



## TerriLynn

Russian Meatloaf

2 lbs hamburger
3 eggs
1 med potato, grated
2 carrots, grated
1 med onion, diced
1/2 tsp salt
pepper to taste
1/2 TBl parsley
1/2 tsp dill
2 slices dry bread, crushed
1 cup tomato sauce

Put all ingredients in large mixing bowl and mix with hands until thoroughly combined. Mold into loaf and place in an 8 x 12 inch casserole. Cover with foil and bake in a 350* oven for 1 1/2 hours. Remove cover and bake for an additional 30 minutes until browned. Remove from baking dish and place on serving platter. Cover with 1 cup tomato sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oatmeal Pie

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp salt
3/4 cup dark corn syrup
1/4 cup honey
3 eggs
1 cup quick oats
1 9 inch unbaked pie shell

Cream sugar and butter. Beat in cinnamon and salt Add syrup and honey, then eggs, one at a time. Beat until well blended. Stir in oats. Pour in shell and bake 350* for about an hour, or until center tests done. During baking, the oatmeal rises and forms a chewy, nutty, crust on top of pie.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrot Custard Pie

1/2 cup sugar
2/3 cup milk
1 tsp vanilla
1 TBL cornstarch
1 1/2 cups mashed, cooked carrots
1 unbaked 9 inch pie shell
2 eggs beaten
1 TBL lemon juice
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Combine sugar and cornstarch. Add eggs, milk, carrots, lemon juice, and vanilla. Mix well; pour into pie shell. Sprinkle with cinnamon. Bake at 375* for 45 minutes or until custard is set. Serve warm or cooled.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crazy Pie

1 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL sugar

Mix well, blend in:

2/3 cup butter flavor shortening
3/4 cup water

Beat 2 minutes on med speed with electric mixer. Pour batter into 9 inch pie pan. Do not spread. Pour favorite pie filling in center of batter. Do not stir. Bake 45-50 minutes in preheated 425* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Flannel Hash

1 large or 2 medium sized baking potatoes
1 onion diced
1 12 oz can corned beef
1 15oz can diced beets

Thinly peel potatoes, and dice them. Peel and dice the onion. Cook them for 10 minutes in enough boiling water to barely cover and in a pan with lid ajar to let onion vapors escape.

Cut the hash into bits. Drain the potato onion mixture and the can of beets, saving the juices for soup.

Combine all ingredients in a baking dish. Bake at 350* for 25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Drop Soup

2 13 3/4 oz cans chicken broth
1 TBL cornstarch
1 egg well beaten
2 TBL chopped onion

In saucepan slowly stir chicken broth into cornstarch. Cook, stirring constantly, until slightly thickened. Slowly pour in the well beaten egg; stir once gently. Remove from heat. Garnish with green onion.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrots In Cumin Butter

3 cups sliced carrots
Salted, boiling water
1 TBL butter
1/2 tsp cumin

Cook canned carrots in salted, boiling water just until tender. Drain well. Add butter and cumin; stir until butter is melted and cumin is evenly distributed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Black Eyed Pea Sausage

2 cups cooked black eyed peas-cold
1 egg
1/2 cup self rising flour
1 1/2 tsp sage
1 tsp red pepper, crushed
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
shortening

Mix all ingredients well. Form into small patties. Fry in small amount of shortening in iron skillet.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Turnips

4 cups turnips, cooked
4 TBL sugar
salt and pepper to taste
4 eggs, slightly beaten
2 1/2 cups bread crumbs
1 stick margarine

Mix ingredients together. Bake at 375* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Parsnip Fritters

4 parsnip, boiled
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp flour
1 egg beaten

Scrape the skins off of the raw parsnips. Boil until done in as little water as possible. Mash and season with salt. Add the flour and egg. Form into small cubes and fry in a little oil until well browned on both sides.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turnip Roots

6 to 8 large turnips
1 to 2 cups water
1/2 lb fresh pork
salt and pepper to taste
1 TBL sugar
1/4 tsp ginger - optional

Wash turnip roots and peel skin off. Be sure to cut deeply enough to remove skin. Cut or dice turnips. Put in pot with water. Add pork and seasonings. Cook about 30 minutes or until pork is done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Saturday Night Skillet

Carrots
Onion, chopped
dry bread cubes
salt and pepper
Bacon grease

vary the proportions of ingredients according to the number of people being served. Wash carrots and cook them about 10-12 minutes. Peel and slice. Melt bacon grease in a skillet and add carrots, chopped onion and dry bread cubes. Salt and pepper to taste. Cover skillet and steam about 1/2 hour. Keep stirring and mix well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Milk Noodle Soup

1 quart whole milk
1 1/2 cups noodles, uncooked
1 square (1 inch) butter
salt and pepper to taste


Heat milk slowly and bring to a boil. Add uncooked noodles. Cook until tender, about 5 minutes. Add butter, and salt and pepper.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Tomato Soup

2 large sweet Spanish onions (about 6 cups)
1/2 cup butter
2 14 oz cans stewed tomatoes
3 10 1/2 oz cans beef broth
1/2 tsp basil
salt and pepper to taste

Peel onions and slice thinly. In large saucepan, sautÃ© onion in butter. Add tomatoes, beef broth and spices. Cook over low heat for 45 minutes. Serve with toasted French bread.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ire Hobber

1 cup milk
2 eggs
Milk
Dash salt
Oil

Mix flour, eggs, and enough milk to make consistency of pancake batter. Add a dash of salt. Pour immediately into a 10 inch skillet with about 1/2 inch hot oil or fat. It will curl up on the sides. Let cook until the bottom is lightly browned. Take care and turn it over in skillet. Let brown on this side. When done, remove from fire and cut into 1 inch squares in the skillet. Pour into bowl and serve as a side dish with cooked beans.


----------



## TerriLynn

Poor Mans Bread

1 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
water

Stir in enough water to make batter and pour into greased skillet. This is best in an iron skillet. Fry until brown on each side like a pancake. Great served hot with homemade butter and jelly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Bread

2 cups cornmeal (fine)
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 cups buttermilk
1 tsp salt
3 eggs

Mix all ingredients together well and pour into greased iron skillet. Bake 400* for 25-30 min or until golden brown. Serve with butter and buttermilk or syrup


----------



## TerriLynn

Grandma's Scrapple

1 1/2 cups yellow cornmeal
5 1/2 cups cold water, divided
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 lb pork sausage-cooked
Flour

In a large bowl, mix cornmeal, 1 1/2 cups water and salt. In pan, bring 4 cups of water to a boil. Add cornmeal mix to the boiling water and stir carefully until mixture thickens. Stir sausage into cornmeal. Pour mixture into 2 bread pans and cool thoroughly in refrigerator. When ready to serve, cut into 1/2 inch thick slices. Flour lightly, then warm and brown in frying pan. Serve as is or top with syrup. Can be frozen until ready to serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggy Lasses

Molasses
Eggs, beaten

Heat molasses, stirring constantly. Stir in beaten eggs and cook until eggs are done. Pour over pancakes, biscuits, or hot bread.


----------



## TerriLynn

Comforts

2 eggs
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
3 cups flour
1 cup sweet milk
1 tsp baking powder
Lard

Beat eggs and sugar together. Add remaining ingredients. Have a deep pan of hot lard ready and drop in a spoonful of the mixture at a time. When these are baked on one side they should be turned over.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Macaroni 

1 lb elbow macaroni
3-4 cups water 
1/2 tsp salt 
oil or margarine

Cook macaroni in water and salt until tender. Drain. In a large skillet, heat oil or margarine and fry macaroni until golden brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Vinegar Taffy

1 cup sugar
2 cups dark corn syrup
2 TBL butter
1 TBL vinegar
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 tsp vanilla

Combine first 4 ingredients in saucepan. Bring to boil over medium heat. Stir constantly until sugar is dissolved. Continue cooking to hard-ball stage (a small amount dropped into cold water forms a hard ball).

Remove from heat, stir in baking soda and vanilla. Beat mixture until smooth and creamy and pour into buttered pan. When cool enough to handle, pull with fingers until candy is satiny and light-colored. 

Pull into long strips and cut into desired lengths. Wrap pieces in wax paper.


----------



## TerriLynn

Buttered Noodles with Cracker Crumbs

1/4 cup butter
1 pkg saltine crackers
1 package noodles

Melt butter in large frying pan. Roll out crackers until they are fine crumbs
Place crumbs in the melted butter and fry on low heat until crackers turn brown. Cook noodles. Drain and put in frying pan with the crumbs. Turn them over so that all noodles are coated with crumbs. Serve with a boiled potato.


----------



## TerriLynn

Noodle Bake

2 TBL onions, chopped
2 TBL green pepper, chopped
1 TBL margarine
3 cups noodles, cooked and drained
1/4 cup margarine
3 eggs, separated


Simmer onions and peppers in the 1 TBL margarine. Fold this along with the 1/4 cup melted margarine into noodles. Beat egg yolks well. Add to the above mixture and refrigerate. The next day or when ready to bake, beat the egg whites stiffly and fold in. Pour into greased casserole. Place casserole in pan of hot water and bake 350* for 20 minor until knife comes out clean.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Noodle Casserole

4 cups egg noodles, cooked
4 eggs, well beaten
1 1/2 cups milk
1/4 cup butter, melted
1 cup raisins, washed
1/2 cup white sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon**optional

Cook noodles, rinse with cold water and drain. Mix all ingredients with noodles. pour into greased 9 x 13 pan. Cover loosely with foil. Bake at 350* until set, approximately 1 hour. Cut into squares.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Hominy

2 TBL onion, chopped
2 eggs, beaten
Pepper
1 TBL margarine
1 cup cream
2 cans yellow hominy, drained

Saute onion. mix all ingredients well and pour into a baking dish. Bake in a 350* oven for 25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peaches and Tomato Jam


4 cups peaches, ground
4 cups tomatoes, ground
8 cups sugar
1/2 cup lemon juice
1 stick cinnamon

Mix peaches and tomatoes together, then add the remaining ingredients. Cook until mixture thickens. Pour into hot jars. Can also be served on pancakes or waffles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken and Dressing casserole

2 broilers
2 sticks margarine
1 cup flour
1 cup milk
4 cup broth
6 hard boiled eggs
3 whole eggs well beaten
3 cups corn bread crumbs
1 cup bread crumbs
1 cup chopped celery
1/3 cup onions
sage (optional)

Cook chicken until done. cool and pick chicken off bone. Cut in bite sized pieces. Melt margarine and add flour seasoned with salt and pepper. Slowly add 4 cups broth and 2 cups milk. Stir and cook until slightly thickened. Remove from heat. Add whole eggs, well beaten. Slice hard boiled eggs and set aside to use later.

For dressing combine celery, bread crumbs, onions and sage seasoned to taste. Grease a 9 x 13 baking dish with margarine. Arrange a layer each of dressing, chicken, sliced eggs and sauce until all is used (about 2 layers each). Be sure to have sauce on top. Bake 1 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Strata

8 slices bread
2 1/2 cups grated cheese
2 1/2 cup milk
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1/4 cup butter
4 eggs slightly beaten
1 tsp salt

Trim crust from bread, butter and quarter each slice of bread. Alternate layers of bread and cheese. End with cheese. Mix remaining ingredients, pour over layers and bake at 325* for 45 minutes.

This can be left overnight in the refrigerator before baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Casserole

2 lbs yellow squash
3 eggs
1 tsp salt and pepper
3 TBSP sugar
2 large onions
1 stick melted butter or margarine
4 tsp baking powder
5 slices crumbled white bread, crust removed

Cook squash and onions in little water until tender; drain off water. Beat 3 eggs. Mix together all ingredients and bake in 350* oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Bombay

1/2 green pepper
1 small onion
2 TBL butter or margarine
1 cup raw rice
2 1/2 cups broth or water
3/4 cup tomato juice
1 cup chopped apple
4 cups cut up, cooked, turkey or chicken
salt and pepper

Saute green pepper and onion in butter. Combine all ingredients; pour into greased casserole. Bake at 350* fro 1 1/2 hours. Last 20 minutes of baking time, sprinkle with 1/2 cup grated cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Skillet Dinner

1/2 lb hamburger
1/3 cup milk
1/3 cup rolled oats
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 TBL flour
2 TBL shortening
1/2 cup sliced onions

Combine hamburger, milk, rolled oats, and salt. Shape into 16 round patties. Roll patties one at a time in 1 1/2 TBL flour. Brown in heavy skillet in TBL shortening. Add sliced onion, cook slowly 5 minutes until lightly brown. Add:

1 cup hot water or juice from vegetables for flavor
2 cups diced potatoes
1 tsp salt-dash pepper

Cover and cook 15 minutes; then add 2 cups green beans or peas and carrots. Simmer 5 or 10 minutes longer. This recipe can be doubled.


----------



## TerriLynn

Risotta (Browned Rice)

4 TBl butter
4 cups chicken broth
herbs, onion or garlic (optional)
1 cup rice, uncooked
1 can mushrooms (optional)
paprika
salt

Melt butter in a heavy skillet.
Add the washed and drained rice and fry until yellow. Stir in chicken broth, diced mushrooms, and seasonings, mix well.
Cover and simmer without stirring until rice is dry and flaky, about 25 minutes. Serve hot as a meal accompaniment.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hominy Casserole

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 TBL flour
2 cups canned tomatoes
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp chilli powder
1 no. 2 can (2 1/2 cups) hominy
1 med sized onion, chopped
1/4 lb American cheese - grated
1/8 tsp pepper

Brown meat in hot fat; add flour, tomatoes and seasonings. Brown hominy and onion in hot fat. Add to meat mixture. Place in greased casserole; sprinkle with cheese; bake in moderate oven 350_*_ for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Noodles

1 5oz pkg noodles
2 TBL butter, melted
salt and pepper to taste
2 eggs, well beaten
dash of nutmeg

Boil noodles in salt water until done, then blanch them in hot or cold water.

Beat eggs well. Add butter and other seasoning. Mix egg mixture with noodles. Melt 2 TBL butter in a baking dish. Pour in the noodle mixture and bake in a moderate oven about 30 min. Serve with chicken or any kind of roasted meats.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet Potato Casserole 

1 can or equal amount cooked sweet potatoes 1 lb sausage OR 1 1/2 cup shredded beef 
2 cups sausage gravy OR 2 cups med white sauce 
seasonings and crumbs 

Fry sausage in patties, remove from skillet, and make gravy with part of the fat. If beef is used brown it with a slice or two of onion in butter before making the white sauce. Alternate layers of sweet potatoes, meat and sauce or gravy. Top with crumbs and bake until heated through. Either of these salty meats goes well with sweet potatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lima Bean Casserole

2 cups dry lima beans
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt

Boil until beans are tender.

Drain- add:

1 cup sour cream
1 tsp dry mustard
salt and pepper
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup water or more as needed
bacon strips over top
bake 30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Vegetable Meat Casserole

Place in a large bowl: 

6 cooked carrots-sliced
1 med onion-chopped
1 pkg frozen broccoli (10 oz) cooked and chopped
2 stalks celery-chopped

Add: 

1 tsp salt
2 1/2 cups canned tomatoes
2 cups fine white bread crumbs
2 eggs- well beaten
1/4 tsp pepper
1 lb lean ground beef

Mix well. Place in a greased 3 quart casserole. Top with fresh cut parsley. Bake in a slow oven 300* for 1 hour or until slightly browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

scalloped Chicken
1 5lb hen
1 onion sliced
2 quarts water
1 carrot
2 tsp salt

Sauce 
1 cup chicken fat
1 cup milk
2 tsp salt
4 cups chicken broth
1 cup sifted flour
4 eggs

Stuffing

1 1/2 loaves 2 day old white bread
2 prigs parsley
2 large sticks celery
1 tsp salt
1 tsp poultry seasoning
1/2 cup butter or margarine
6 scallions (or 1 med sized onion)
ground cooked giblets
dash pepper
6 TBL chicken broth

Topping 

1 cup dry bread crumbs
4 TBL melted butter

First step

Put hen in large pot with carrots, sliced onion, salt and water. Let it cook very slowly 2 1/2 hours until meat begins to leave bones. Let bird cool in its own liquid. When cool take out and pull meat off bones and the skin off meat. Put skin through food chopped (optional).Cook giblets in salt water until tender.

Second Step

While hen cooks, make dressing. Crumble bread (save crusts to grind up and use other ways). Melt butter or margarine in a skillet. Cut up parsley, scallions with their tops, and celery, their tops, too. Cook these vegetables in the butter over low heat for 5 minutes. Then mix into bread crumbs lightly with a fork and mix in. Add salt, pepper and poultry seasoning. Finally, mix in 6 TBL of the chicken broth. No more liquid or your dressing will be heavy.

Third Step

Skim the fat off the top of chicken broth and heat one cup in a large heavy sauce pan. (If you don't get that much fat, make up the difference with butter or margarine.) Heat 4 cups chicken broth and 1 cup milk together, but do not boil. Stir 1 cup sifted flour into melted fat until smooth. Add broth and milk mixture gradually; stirring constantly. Add salt. Cook until very thick stirring all the time. When cooked, beat 4 eggs slightly and mix in a little of the sauce. (This is to keep the eggs from curdling).
Then combine sauce and eggs and cook over low heat, another 3 or 4 minutes. But keep stirring. Remove from heat and add ground chicken skin (optional)

Fourth Step

Grease 1 large or 2 small casseroles. Put stuffing in the bottom carefully. Pour over it the sauce. On top of this, spread the chicken meat, which has been cut up with scissors into nice pieces. Add remaining sauce. Take the cup of bread crumbs and toss in melted butter. Sprinkle on top. Put casserole in moderate oven 375* and bake 20 minutes or until crumbs are golden brown and the scalloped chicken is piping hot all the way through.

Serves 12 generously.


----------



## TerriLynn

El Rancho Chicken

1- 2 to 2 1/2 lb ready to cook chicken
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup diced green pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced (or garlic salt)
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup pimento, cut in strips
1/3 cup uncooked rice
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1 1/2 tsp turmeric
dash of chili powder
pepper to taste

Cut chicken in serving pieces; roll in seasoned flour and brown in hot fat. Remove from skillet. Cook onion, green pepper and garlic in hot fat (put enough fat in pan to brown ingredients) until golden. Add remaining ingredients. Heat to boiling. Pour into 2 quart casserole and arrange chicken on top. Bake in moderate 350* oven 1 1/2 hours. Makes 4 to 5 servings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Scramble

Place in a large skillet

2 TBL fat
1/2 lb ground beef

cook over med heat, stirring with a fork, until browned. 

Beat together with a fork

4 eggs 
add:
1/2 cup chopped pimento
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Add to meat. Cook slowly over low heat lifting from bottom to allow uncooked part to flow to bottom.

Cook for 5-8 minutes, or until eggs are thickened throughout. Serve at once.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Meat Loaf

Meat Mixture

3 lb ground beef
1 tsp salt
2 eggs
1/4 cup catsup
1 1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup milk

Mix all ingredients together

dressing:

4 cups soft bread crumbs
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp salt
thyme to tste
1 cup mushrooms (optional)
1 onion, minced
1/4 cup butter, diced
pepper to taste
parsley to taste

Mix all ingredients together

Divide meat into two and pat 1/2 into loaf pan. Cover with the dressing and pat well. Cover dressing with the second half of meat mixture. Bake in 350* oven for 2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sloppy Joe Macaroni

2 lbs ground meat-browned
1 quart tomato sauce
2 TBl prepared mustard
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup prepared barbecue sauce
1 onion-chopped 
salt-pepper
garlic powder
1 lb elbow macaroni cooked to package directions

Brown ground meat and onion in fry pan. Add remaining ingredients , mix well, and heat through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tortillos Espanol

3 cups of cooked diced beef (or hamburger)
(see step #1 below)
1 med sized onion
1/2 cup diced celery
1 can kidney beans
1 can tomato soup
1 beef bouillon cube in 1/2 cup water
1 bay leaf
1 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp chili powder
salt and pepper to taste

Step #1

Brown meat in a heavy skillet in a small amount of fat. Add rest of ingredients and simmer over a slow fire for about 45 minutes.

Step #2

Prepare pie dough for double crust pie. Cover bottom of 10" pie pan, build up edge

Drain meat mixture and reserve sauce.

Place mixture over bottom crust.

Cover with a layer of good cheddar or mouse cheese and a top crust. Pierce crust to emit steam. Bake 45 minutes in a 375* oven.

Re-heat sauce and serve on the side.


----------



## TerriLynn

Braised Beef Liver with Potatoes, Carrots, and Onions

1 lb of beef liver--cut in 4 or 5 slices
5 med potatoes
6 carrots
5 med onions

Dredge liver lightly with flour, season with salt and pepper. Brown in a little hot fat in large heavy skillet. Cover with slices of raw vegetables. Add 1/2 cup water. Season, cover and cook over low heat for about an hour or until tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bread Pancakes

Take bread that has become dry and cut in small pieces in a dish and cover with sour milk or buttermilk. Let stand overnight and mash up fine in the morning. Put in one egg and 1 tsp soda, one cup flour, and 1/2 tsp salt. Don't have too thin and bake as pancakes.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Potato Pancake

3/4 cup cooked mashed potato
3/4 cup flour
4 eggs-separated
1 small can evaporated milk, unsweetened
1/4 tsp salt

Save water potatoes were cooked in. Boil potatoes, then mash to smooth paste. Let cool somewhat. 

Beat egg whites stiff. 

To 34 cup flour add potato paste, 1/4 tsp salt and mix well. Beat egg yolks with equal parts of potato water and canned unsweetened evaporated milk, to make 1 1/4 cups liquid and add to dry mixture.

Canned milk makes a better cake.

Batter should be thickness of heavy whipping cream. Then add egg whites.


----------



## TerriLynn

Torta (Austrian Dish)

2 large or 4 small potatoes-grated fine
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 to 2 cups flour
3 eggs
2 cups milk
salad oil for frying

Combine grated potatoes, eggs, and salt
Add milk and flour to make a batter that will drop easily from a spoon.

(Batter should be a little heavier than pancake batter) 

Heat salad oil in heavy iron skillet. 

Drop batter from a spoon into hot grease and fry on both sides until golden brown. 

Makes from 10-12 Tortas. I serve these with whatever meat I am having, I also serve them with a tomato or spaghetti sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Pie (Swiebelkuken)

1/4 cup butter
2 eggs, separated
dash of pepper
1 9" pie shell
2 cups chopped onions
1 tsp salt
1 cup heavy cream
4 strips bacon (optional)

Melt butter in a heavy iron skillet. Add onions, cover and simmer over low heat for 10 min. Beat egg yolks, salt and pepper until yolks are light and thick. Stir in cream, add onions and stir enough to blend. Fold in egg whites which have been beaten until stiff but not dry. Pour into pie shell. Crumble bacon over top. Bake in 450* oven 10 min. Reduce heat to 350* and bake 30-40 min longer, or until top is brown and custard is firm. Always serve hot. 

This is an old German recipe that my Mother-In-Law (since deceased) taught me.


----------



## TerriLynn

German Pizza

1 1/2 TBL fat
3 med potatoes, sliced
salt and pepper
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup green pepper
2 cups ham
3 eggs
1/2 cup cheese

In skillet, melt fat and add 1/2 of potatoes, salt and pepper. Layer 1/2 of onion, 1/2 green pepper, 1/2 meat. Repeat veg layers. Cover, cook over low heat til potatoes are tender (20 min). 

Break eggs into bowl, pour over potatoes spreading with fork. Add remaining meat. Cover and cook til egg is set (10 min) Top with cheese. Cook till cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef and Bean Casserole

2 med sized potatoes
1 slice of onion breaking up into rings
1 lb hamburg
1 15 oz can pork and beans
bacon strips
1 can tomato soup

In 3 quart casserole, slice the raw potatoes. Place onion rings over potatoes-next a layer of hamburger, pork and beans, tomato soup, lay several strips of bacon over top. Bake in a covered casserole in a 350* oven for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## sss3

Just looked at a site that had Civil War recipes. Very interesting. Would like to try some; but need to focus on other things.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Meat Balls

1 lb hamburger
1 tsp salt
pepper to taste
1/2 cup milk
1 cup soft bread crumbs

Combine the above and form into balls. Brown in greased pan.

2 TBL brown sugar
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 cup catsup

Combine the above ingredients and pour over meat balls. Simmer 15 minutes or bake at 350* for 30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Cheese Balls

1/2 lb grated American cheese
1/4 lb butter
1 cup flour
dash pepper

Mix well and form into balls slightly smaller than a walnut. Bake on greased cookie sheet 15-20 min at 400*. Serve piping hot. Makes 2dozen tiny balls or 14 larger ones.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Deviled Tuna Fish

2 cans tuna-chunk style
4 hard boiled eggs-cut up
1 small can mushrooms
1 small can stuffed green olives-cut up
1 1/2 cups med white sauce
salt
Worcestershire sauce

Combine ingredients and put in shells or casserole. Cover with buttered crumbs and bake 30 minutes for shells or 1 hour in casserole at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Wild Rice

Wash, cover with boiling water in pan with tight cover. Let stand one hour. Drain and repeat. Rice will be fully steamed in 2 hours. Saute mushrooms in butter. Add to rice, season with salt. Serve with a sauce made of one can cream of chicken soup plus 1/3 can milk, heated. serve with game.


----------



## TerriLynn

Southern Rice

1 1/2 cups cooked rice
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup crushed pineapple
2/3 cup cream-or more
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
2 TBL butter-or more

Mix all together and bake in casserole 1 1/2 hours at 325*. Delicious with baked ham.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Balls Deluxe

2 lb ground beef
1 cup applesauce
1 cup bread crumbs
2 eggs-beaten
salt and pepper
1 TBL flour
1 TBL shortening
2 cups tomato juice

Combine beef, applesauce and bread crumbs. Season with salt and pepper and moisten with egg. make into small balls. Roll in flour and brown. cover with tomato juice and cook in baking dish in moderate oven about 40 min or until done. Thicken liquid for gravy.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Upside Down Loaf

Melt 3 TBS butter in loaf pan, add 1/3 cup brown sugar, cover with 3 slices pineapple:

Mix:

 4 cups precooked ham-ground
1 cup soft breadcrumbs 
1 TBSP grated onion
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 cup milk or pineapple juice
2 eggs-beaten

Pack into pan and bake 375* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Jungle Stew

1 large can tomatoes
2 large TBS sugar
1 can kidney beans
1 green pepper
1 large onion
1/2 box macaroni
salt

Brown onion and green pepper in butter. Add to tomatoes and beans. Cook slowly 1 hour. Add cooked macaroni to stew 1/2 hour before done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Apples

heat together in a frying pan 2/3 cup sugar, 2 TBS of butter and 2 TBSP of water. Add apples which have been cut in slices and cored. Do Not Peel. Use red skinned apple. Cook until glazed. Very good with any kind of pork.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Filling For Sandwiches

3/4 lb yellow cheese-grated (cheddar)
Add:
1 egg
1 scant cup milk
butter the size of walnut
1 tsp mustard
salt
paprika
Garlic or onion juice may be added if desired

Cook in double boiler until like cream.

Store in covered jar in refrigerator. Keeps almost indefinitely. Spread on bread and toast. Vary with a slice of tomato or bacon topping.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Pie

Line a 9 inch pie pan with pastry. Brush with melted butter to keep undercrust crisp. Fill with raw potatoes sliced very thin. Season each layer with salt, pepper, and bits of butter. Cover with top crust, seal the edges. In center of top crust make a hole the size of a quarter. Place in a 450* oven. Pour 1 cup cream into hole in top crust. Allow to stand for 10 minutes before serving while potatoes absorb cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Casserole of cabbage and Tomatoes

1 1/2 head of cabbage
2 TBL flour
2 TBL sugar
2 cups canned tomatoes
2 TBL minced onion
1 1/2 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp pepper
2 TBL butter

Shred cabbage and cook in boiling salted water until tender. Drain well. Meanwhile combine flour and sugar and add to the remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Arrange in a buttered 1 1/2 quart casserole in alternate layers with the drained cabbage. Bake 450* for 25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Pudding

2 cans tomato puree
2 cups brown sugar
5 cups dry bread cubes
1/2 cup melted butter
1/2 tsp salt

Butter casserole, combine and bake 30 min at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Parsnip Balls

Add to each pint of boiled and mashed parsnips: 
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL butter
a dash of red pepper
2 TBL milk

Mix well over the fire and when very hot add a well beaten egg.

Spread on dish to cool. Then take the kernel of an English walnut or almond and roll around it the parsnip pulp until you have a good sized nut. Roll in egg and cracker dust and fry a light brown in very hot deep fat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fideo (Fee-day-o)

1/3 cup oil
1/2 pkg vermicelli noodles
1/2 chopped onion (med)
1 cup chicken broth
1 clove minced garlic
16 oz stewed tomatoes
salt - to taste
pepper- to taste

Heat oil in 10 inch heavy skillet. Add noodles and cook till lightly browned. (burns easily) Stir in onion and garlic; add tomatoes and broth. Bring to a boil. Cover and simmer for 5 min. Then let it dry completely so it isn't too soupy. Serve with taco's or burritos......can add leftover vegetables for variety.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Rice Pilaf

2 1/4 cups water
1 TBL butter or margarine
1 TBL instant chicken bouillon granules
1 tsp dried thyme-crushed
1 cup long grain rice
1 cup shredded carrot
1/4 cup sliced green onion

In a med pan, stir together water bouillon granules, and crushed dried thyme. Bring to boiling. Pour into an ungreased 1 1/2 inch quart casserole. Immediately stir in rice, carrot and onion. Cover tightly. Bake 375* for 35 minutes. Fluff with fork.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Strata

1 1/2 lbs sausage
6 slices bread
3 eggs
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
salt, pepper
1 tsp prepared mustard
1 cup grated cheese
1 1/4 cup milk
3/4 cup cream
dash nutmeg

Brown sausage and add mustard. Trim crusts from bread and fit in 9 x 13 inch pan. Spoon sausage over bread. Sprinkle cheese over sausage. Combine eggs, milk, cream, salt, pepper, nutmeg, and Worcestershire sauce. Pour above mixture over bread and sausage in dish. Put it in refrigerator overnight. Bake 30 min at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Stuffed Peppers
6 green peppers
3 cups diced cooked chicken
2 eggs
1/4 cup diced celery
1 med onion-diced
2 cups spaghetti sauce
2 cups cooked rice


Cut pepper in half lengthways. Drop in boiling water for 5 minutes. Drain. Mix chicken, eggs, celery, onion, and 1 cup spaghetti sauce. Mix well; add rice and stir. Stuff pepper halves. place in baking pan. Pour remaining cup of spaghetti sauce over peppers. Bake covered fro 45 minutes at 350* Uncover for 10 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Dog Chili Sauce

1 lb hamburger
1 cup diced onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup chili powder
1 1/2 tsp ground cloves
1 1/2 tsp nutmeg
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1/8 cup paprika
2/3 cup ketchup
1 1/2 tsp sugar
3 1/2 cups water
1/2 cup flour

Brown the hamburger. Mix the flour with the water, and then add all ingredients to the meat. Simmer for 2 hours. Makes approx. 34 servings and can be frozen


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Lefse

5 large potatoes 
1/2 cup sweet cream 
3 TBL butter
1 tsp salt Flour (Use 1/2 cup flour to 1 cup mashed potatoes) 

Boil potatoes till well done. Mash very fine and cream butter and salt. Let cool. Add flour and form into a roll. Cut in pieces of size of large egg. Roll round as for pie crust. Bake on hot large griddle. Do not grease griddle. Turn. Cool. Butter with white or brown sugar.


----------



## TerriLynn

Basic Gravy

2 TBSP fat drippings
2 cups liquid (water, broth, or bouillon)
2 TBSP cornstarch
1/4 cup cold water
desired seasonings

Measure fat into pan. Stir in liquid. Cook over med heat, stirring to loosen browned particles. Remove from heat. Mix cornstarch and water. Stir into pan. Add seasonings. Stirring constantly, bring to boil over med heat. Boil 2 minutes. Makes 2 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kentucky Scrambled Eggs

4 slices bacon
1 can (8 oz) cream style corn
4 eggs 
dash salt
dash pepper
2 TBSP half and half

Saute bacon slices in med skillet until crisp. Drain well, reserving 1 TBL drippings. Add corn to drippings and sautÃ©, stirring until corn is hot. Break eggs into skillet. Stir with fork. Add salt, pepper, and half and half. Mix well. Cook slowly. As eggs start to set at bottom, gently lift cooked portion with spatula to form flakes, letting uncooked portion flow to bottom of pan. Crumble bacon. Stir into eggs as they cook. When eggs are cooked but still shiny and moist, remove from skillet.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hopping John

2 (no 300) cans black-eyed peas
1/3 lb sliced bacon
1 dried red hot pepper
1 cup uncooked rice

Pour black eyed peas into saucepan; bring to a boil; boil 2 min. Add bacon and red pepper. Cover and simmer 15 min. Add 1 cup rice, and cook 15 minutes, or until rice is tender. Add boiling water if more is needed. Season to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pinto bean Chili

1 lb ground beef
1 large onion
1 green pepper, chopped

2 (16 oz) cans whole tomatoes
1 cup water
2 TBSP chili powder
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 (15 oz) cans pinto beans, undrained

Combine first 3 ingredients. Cook and drain. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Casserole

2 large potatoes, pared and sliced
2-3 med carrots, sliced
1 (10 oz) frozen peas, partially thawed
salt and pepper to taste
2 stalks celery, sliced
1 1/2 lb lean ground beef, browned and drained
1 (10 3/4 oz) can tomato soup
1/2 cup water

Place layers of vegetables in the order given in crock pot. Season each layer with slat and pepper. Put the lightly browned ground beef on top of the celery. Mix the tomato soup with the water and pour into crock-pot. Cover and cook on low 7-9 hours, or high, 3 to 4 hours. stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Onion Soup

4 cups thin sliced large onions
5 TBL oleo
1/4 tsp pepper
5 beef bouillon cubes
5 1/3 cup water
1 tsp salt
5 (2 inch) rounds toast
2 TBL grated parmesan cheese

Saute onions in oleo until browned, add pepper. Dissolve bouillon in water, bring to a boil. Add browned potatoes and salt. Simmer, covered, for 1 hour. Place a 2 inch round of toast in each individual soup dish, pour on soup, and sprinkle with cheese and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kaiserschmarren (Emperor's hodge podge) From Vienna, Austria

2 cup flour
2 cup milk
4 eggs, separated
3 TBSP sugar (rounded)
raisins (optional)

Preheat oven 400*-425* Mix sifted flour with milk, add the sugar and egg yolks, a pinch of salt, and lastly, the stiffly beaten egg whites.

Liberally grease a 9 x 13 cake pan and pour in mixture. Bake about 10-12 minutes until firm and just beginning to brown. Remove from oven and with 2 forks, chop mixture and stir up into small pieces all over pan. Pieces will be soft and tend to clump together. After stirring all around, place pan back in oven for about 5 more minutes until moisture evaporates a little. (May turn oven off as heat is usually sufficient from baking.) 

Remove from oven and stir again. Serve with powdered sugar (to be sprinkled on top by each person). Ideally you should serve with plum compote (stewed plums) which are spooned on top or on side. But any spooned or canned fruit makes a nice accompaniment.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oatmeal Pancakes

1 cup quick cooking oats (uncooked)
2 eggs
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp sugar
1 1/2 cups buttermilk
1/3 cup flour
1 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt

Place oats in the container of a food processor or blender; chop. Add remaining ingredients and process well. Cook batter on a lightly greased hot griddle as you would regular pancakes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kraut Beerucks or Cabbage Busters

1 med head cabbage
3 medium onions, chopped
salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
2 loaves frozen bread dough -thawed OR homemade bread dough

Cut cabbage fine. Combine cabbage, onions, salt and pepper in a saucepan; cook until cabbage is tender. Meanwhile brown meat in a skillet; drain. When cabbage is tender, drain. Stir cooked beef into cabbage; set aside. Cut bread dough and roll out into 1/4 inch thick pieces; cut into 5 inch squares. Put 2 to 3 tablespoons cabbage mixture on each square; Pinch all corners together to seal. Place dough squares, upside down on a greased cookie sheet or cake pan. let rise in a warm place for 15 minutes. Bake at 400* for 15-20 minutes or until browned. Brush tops with butter. yield about 20.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pour Pizza

1 lb sausage (or hamburger)
1 onion
1 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp oregano
2 eggs
2/3 cup milk
1 15 oz can pizza sauce
1 1/2 cups mozzarella cheese
mushrooms

Lightly brown sausage and onion. Season with salt and pepper. Set aside. Combine flour, oregano, eggs, and milk, stir to make soft batter. Pour into greased 9 x 13 pan. Sprinkle meat on top, bake at 400* for 15-20 min. Remove from oven, spread sauce over meat, add mushrooms, sprinkle with cheese. Return to oven for 15 min more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Moms Pizza Casserole

1 lb hamburger -- browned
1 4 oz can mushrooms-drained
2 cans pizza sauce OR 1 lg can spaghetti sauce
1 16 oz box elbow macaroni -- cooked
1 4 oz pkg mozzarella cheese

Optional***
leftover cooked diced ham
leftover cooked sausage
pepperoni
anything you like on pizza really

Mix together and bake at 350* until heated through--uncovered for 15-30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Burritos

1 1/2 lb hamburger
small can tomato sauce
1 TBSP chili powder
1 TBSP cumin
1/2 can refried beans

Put in flour tortillas and roll. Put in 9 x 13 pan

Sauce:

1 TBSP cumin
1 TBSP oregano
1 TBSP chili powder
6 oz tomato paste
salt 
1/2 stick oleo
1/2 pkg enchilada sauce mix
1 cup brown gravy
1 1/2 cups water

Cook at 350* for 15 min--add 8 oz pkg taco or cheedar cheese to top..let melt.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mustard sauce for Ham

1 1/2 tsp flour
1/4 cup boiling water
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup mustard
1/8 to 1/2 cup sugar
1 egg, beaten
1/4 tsp salt

Cook until thickened. Serve with ham.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red kidney Bean Salad 

1 can red kidney beans (drained)
1 green peper (diced)
2 hard boiled eggs
1 small onion (diced)
2 dill pickles (diced)

Mix all ingredients except eggs, with salt, vinegar, and oil to taste. Garnish with egg slices


----------



## TerriLynn

Vegetable Soup

Soup bone with meat
2 TBL meat
1 small onion, chopped
1 TBL salt
1/4 cup barley
1/4 cup split dried peas
4 whole all spice
1 bay leaf
1 peppercorn (optional)
1/2 cup each--
potatoes
carrots
celery
cabbage
beans 
corn
tomatoes

Brown meat on soup bone in grease. Add chopped onion to grease and cook until yellow. Cover with boiling water. Add salt, barley, spices and dried peas. cover and simmer or two hours or until meat is done. 

Remove soup bone. Add diced raw vegetables to stock and cook till tender about 20 min.

Meanwhile cut meat off bone and cut into 3/4 pieces. Then add to stock along with cooked vegetables and simmer a few minutes longer. Let stand for 20 minutes or more before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Butter Balls for Soup

3 eggs
1 TBL melted butter
22 saltine crackers, rolled fine
pinch nutmeg

Beat eggs well, add melted butter, crushed crackers and nutmeg. Mix well, let stand 5 min. Make small balls and drop in boiling soup, cook 5 min. Could v used for chicken or beef soup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrot Spread

2 grated carrots
1 grated onion
2 grated peppers (optional, can use olives)
4 diced hard boiled eggs
1 cup salad dressing
1 small can light tuna

Mix and spread over buns. Put in oven 1/2 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Caramel sauce for Waffles

1/2 lb margarine or butter
1 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup white sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1 cup cold water
2 tsp vanilla

Melt butter, add sugars and cornstarch which has been dissolved in water. Bring to boil. Remove from heat, add vanilla. Pour on waffles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lickum

1 doz apples
1 doz ripe tomatoes
1 doz small onions
3 green peppers
3 red peppers
3 cups sugar
3 cups vinegar
3 TBL salt
2 TBL allspice
1 TBL cinnamon

Tie spices in cloth. Grind apples, tomatoes, onions and peppers. Boil with sugar, vinegar, and salt for 30 min. Can.


----------



## TerriLynn

winter Slaw


1 med head cabbage
2 green peppers
6 small onions
2 TBSP mustard seed
2 TBSP celery seed
2 cups white sugar
2 cups white vinegar

Cut fine cabbage, peppers, and onions. Sprinkle mustard and celery seed over and mix. Dissolve sugar in vinegar and pour over cabbage and mix thoroughly. Cover and let stand at least 4 days. Can be refrigerated for a long time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Rice Scallop (Chinese)

1 cup uncooked rice
2 thin slices ham
3 cups milk

Wash rice and cut ham slices into serving pieces. Arrange rice and ham in alternate layers in greased baking dish; using rice for bottom and top layers. season and add milk. Bake in 350* oven 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Pie

3 TBL chopped onion
1 lb ground beef
2 cups tomato
1 1/2 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 tsp paprika
3 cups seasoned mashed potatoes
1 egg yolk
2 TBL melted butter

Fry onion and meat. Add tomatoes and seasonings. Turn into 10 x 6 x 2 inch baking dish. Combine potatoes, egg yolk, and butter. Beat until light and fluffy. Spread on meat. Bake at 400* - 30 min to brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Cabbage Head

1 lb ground beef
1 cup onion - chopped
1 cup uncooked rice
1 egg
1 can tomato soup
salt
pepper

Mix and stuff cored out cabbage head. Cook 1 hour. Serves 6. Start with 2 cups water, cook in dutch oven or heavy pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken and Mushrooms Country style

6 slices bacon, diced
2 onions, chopped
2 cans 4 oz sliced mushrooms
2 2 to 3 lb chickens, cut up
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBSP flour
2 cup milk


Fry bacon until crisp, remove from pan and set aside. Saute onions and mushrooms in fat until lightly browned. Remove from pan and set aside. Cook chicken in fat until golden brown. Then add salt, pepper and flour. Stir in milk gradually. Add mushrooms, onions and bacon. Cover and cook 30 min or until chicken is tender. Serve over hot cooked noodles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creole Chicken

1 3lb frying chicken
2 onions-sliced
1 green pepper, chunks
2 large fresh tomatoes, cut in eighths

Prepare chicken for frying by dusting with combination of flour, salt , pepper and paprika. When chicken has been fried place in baking dish. Saute onion, tomato and green pepper in chicken drippings. Place around chicken. Make a gravy from remaining chicken drippings and pour over chicken, etc. Bake at 350* for 45 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Fryers Basted With Orange Juice

Place small whole fryers in roaster (or if a little larger, cut in serving pieces), rub with salt. Baste with 1/2 cup frozen orange juice mixed with 1/2 cup melted butter. Bake 1 hour or until done. Remove cover last 15 min. to brown. Bake in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice Stuffing For Fowl (Chinese)

3 cups cooked rice
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup bread crumbs
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 egg, beaten
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Mix ingredients well, stuff fowl and bake.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Salmon Loaf

1 tall can salmon
1 egg
3 slices bread
1 small onion, cut fine
3/4 cup celery, cut fine
2 TBSP oleo

Beat egg slightly in medium bowl. Break up bread into egg, and add salmon, removing skin and bones. Add juice of salmon. Saute onion and celery in oleo until tender. Add to salmon and mix thoroughly. 

Put in buttered loaf or flat pan. Bake at 350* until light brown- about 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tuna Rice Patties and Tomato Sauce

1 can tuna, drained
1 1/2 cup cooked rice
1 TBSP flour
2 small eggs
1 1/2 tsp grated onion

Mix together and make into 6-7 patties. Cook slowly on either side, in a little shortening, until golden brown. Keep hot.

Tomato Sauce

1 TBl chopped green pepper, finely chopped
1 TBL celery, finely chopped
1 can tomato soup
1 TBL lemon juice
Tabasco sauce, dash

Wilt green pepper and celery in a little melted butter. Add undiluted soup, lemon juice and tabasco sauce. Heat and serve over patties.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Cocktail

3 cups tomato juice
1/2 cup orange juice
1 1/2 TBL lemon juice
1 1/4 tsp sugar
2 tsp chopped onion
a little salt, pepper, and paprika

Combine all, mix well, and put in ice box for 1 hour at least. Strain and pour over crushed ice in cocktail glasses.


----------



## TerriLynn

Delight Cocktail

2 cups unsweetened pineapple juice
1 cup tomato juice
juice of 2 lemons

Mix well and let stand 1 hour before using. serve very cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mint Punch

2 cups sugar
1 quart water

Make into syrup. Place 2 quarts of washed mint leaves in 1 quart of plain water and bring to a boil, simmer 5 min. Let cool and then strain through cloth. Combine mint water and syrup. Add juice of 6 lemons and a few drops of green coloring. Immediately before serving add 1 quart of ginger ale and pour over crushed ice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grape Nog

1 egg
1/8 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp lemon juice
2 cups chilled grape juice

Beat the egg until thick as heavy cream. Stir in the cinnamon, lemon juice, and chilled grape juice. Pour into 6 4 oz glasses and serve very cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bun Steads

1 cup cubed American cheese
3 boiled eggs-chopped
1 7 oz can tuna
2 TBL green pepper - chopped
2 TBL onion- chopped
2 TBSP sweet pickle-chopped
1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing

Combine ingredients. Fill buns, wrap in foil. Place in 250* oven for 30 min. Makes about 10 sandwiches.


----------



## TerriLynn

How many cups are there in a can?

NO. 1 size weighs 10 ozs 1 1/3 cups

NO 2 size weighs 1 lb, 3 ozs 2 1/2 cups 

NO 2 1/2 size weighs 1 lb, 12 ozs 3 1/3 cups

No 3 size weighs 2lbs, 1 oz 4 cups

No 5 size weighs 3lbs, 8 ozs 7 cups

No 10 size can weighs 6 lbs, 7 ozs 13 cups


----------



## TerriLynn

One egg is equivalent in leavening power to 1/2 tsp baking powder.

If closet or corner is damp and musty- place a small pan of lime there and it will keep it dry and odorless. Renew the lime every 2 or 3 weeks.

If cream will not whip add the white of an egg, or a little cornstarch.

To prevent a salad from getting soggy , put a saucer upside down in the bottom of the bowl first, then put the salad on top of it.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kartoffel Kloese (Potato Dumplings)

6 potatoes
3 eggs
1 cup flour
1 tsp salt

Boil potatoes, peel and grate. Add to this the 3 eggs slightly beaten. Stir in flour and salt. Mix thoroughly. Mold into small balls. Boil 15 min in left over meat or chicken gravy, or in water, being sure to keep the cover on kettle.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage cooked In Milk

1 1/2 quarts shredded cabbage
3 cups milk
1 cup cream or rich milk
2 1/2 TBL butter
2 1/2 TBL flour
salt and pepper to taste

Cook cabbage 5 min in 3 cups milk. Add 1 cup of cream, butter, and flour and seasoning. Cook rapidly another 5 min. Can be baked and add grated cheese in alternate layers if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Croutons

Cut bread in 1/4 inch slices, then in strips and cubes. Put 2 or 3 TBL oil in a baking pan, stir the cubes in it, dust with salt and bake in a hot oven, stirring occasionally, to insure even browning.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grape Juice

Sterilize jars

Use new tops and rings

wash concord basket grapes and pick from bunch

Put 1 heaping cup of grapes and 1/2 cup sugar in each jar. 

Fill with boiling water and seal immediately. 

Let stand for 3 weeks before using.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamed Eggs

8-10 hard boiled eggs
2 TBl butter
3 TBL flour
1 1/2 cups sweet milk
salt and pepper to taste
bread crumbs

Grate the eggs. Make a medium white sauce of butter, flour, milk, salt and pepper. Pour this sauce over the grated eggs in a casserole using a fork to mix. Spread bread crumbs on top and bake in slow oven for about 3o min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creole Eggs

3 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
8 hard boiled eggs
2 cups tomato pulp or plain tomatoes (squeeze)
salt
paprika
small green pepper- chopped fine
small onion-chopped
1 bay leaf
2 TBL chopped parsley

Fry onion, pepper and parsley in butter. Add cloves, bay leaf, and cook 3 minutes. Stir flour into tomatoes. Put in baking dish, layer of mixture, layer of eggs. Sprinkle top with butter and crumbs. Bake in slow oven 10 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Broiled Hamburger

1 lb ground beef
2 slices bread
2 eggs
1/2 cup warm water

Place bread in pan and pour water over it. Crumble beef over this, with the eggs, and salt and pepper to taste. Work this with hands until well mixed Make out into patties and cook on broiler rack until done. Serve on toasted buns with mustard and onion.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creole Egg Macaroni

4 TBl butter
1/2 cup diced green pepper
1 TBL chopped onion
3 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 1/2 cups canned tomatoes
3/4 cup elbow macaroni
3 boiled eggs

Melt butter in sauce pan, add green pepper and onion. Cook about 10 minutes. Blend in flour, salt and pepper, add tomatoes. Cook until slightly thickened. Add cooked macaroni that has been drained. Place this in baking dish and add chopped boiled eggs, cover with bread crumbs. Cook in oven about 10 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

salmon Pie

Chop 1 lb of canned salmon fine. Add 2 cups riced potatoes and 1/2 cup milk. Put in greased baking dish. Spread with 1 egg beaten lightly. Cover with 1/2 cup cracker crumbs into which 2 TBL of butter have been stirred, and sprinkle wit 1/4 cup grated cheese. Bake until brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage and Apple Rings

Cook link sausage in lard until done. Wash and core apples. Cut in slices about 1/4 inch thick and fry them in the grease in which the sausages have been cooked. Place sausages in center of platter with the apple rings around them and garnish with parsley.


----------



## MoTightwad

Hope your son is doing lots better. I see you are still typing away all these good recipes. Hope the cold snowy weather isn;t bothering you too much. Blessings, June


----------



## TerriLynn

He is June, thanks for asking  We decided a few days ago to keep him home from school until the beginning of Feb when he has more x-rays scheduled.

He has 2 fractures of his pelvic bone, and a cast on his leg for fractures to his foot and ankle. No weight at all on the right side of his body for 6 weeks. He is being very good! He is starting to get bored though, so I try to keep close for when he needs anything or gets restless. 

We are praising God and calling it a miracle....when one thinks about all that could have happened......we are very thankful! God bless you too.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Salad

One of the finest chicken salads is made by cooking chickens so that the dark meat will be nearly as white as the breast. 

Place a large chicken in boiling water with a bay leaf and 1 onion in which has been pressed 6 cloves. Bring to a boil and let boil rapidly for 5 minutes. Reduce heat and cook until tender in the broth.

When the chicken is cold, remove the skin, fat and bones and cut in 1/2 inch cubes.

To each 2 cups prepared chicken, sprinkle over 1 TBL lemon juice and set on ice to chill.

When ready to serve mix 2/3 cup chicken with 1/3 cup celery cut same size. With a dressing made by rubbing fine the yolks of 2 hard cooked eggs with 1 tsp salt, 1 tsp mustard, 2 tsp sugar, and oil a drop at a time. When smooth and light, add the stiffly beaten white of an egg and 4 TBL lemon juice a little at a time. 

Place salad in lettuce lined bowl and garnish with halves of olives and slices of hard cooked eggs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Left Over Turkey

1 cup giblet gravy
2 cups left over turkey
2 cups left over stuffing (any kind)
1 bouillon cube (optional)
1 cup corn meal
1/3 tsp salt

Cover turkey frame with water and simmer 30 min. Then remove meat from bone and strain liquid. Mince stuffing and meat. Mix with salt and bouillon cube, mixed with 1/2 cup hot water. Add strained liquid and gravy. Bring to a boil and pour in meal slowly, stirring. Pour in greased pans. Let cool. Slice and fry.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Pie

4 cups cooked chopped chicken
1 cup chopped celery
1 med chopped onion
1 cup canned peas
1 cup cooked carrots
2 cups chicken stock salt and pepper to taste

Combine the above ingredients and pour in greased baking dish. Cover with biscuit crust. Make dough as for drop biscuits and drop from spoon over chicken mixture. Bake in hot oven 450*-500* until brown. Serve Hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Hash

3 cups turkey cut in small pieces
1 cup celery-cubed
salt and pepper to taste
3 cups stock
1 TBL butter
Thicken with flour


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Dutch Slaw

5 slices bacon fried crisp and set aside.

Into fat left stir in:
2 TBSP flour
2 TBSP chopped onion or sprouted onion tops chopped fine

add:

3/4 tsp mustard (prepared)
1 cup water
2 TBSP vinegar
1 1/2 tsp salt
pepper to taste
paprika to taste

Cook mixture until thick, add 5 cup shredded cabbage. Top with crisp bacon. This is the good old fashioned kind.


----------



## TerriLynn

Boston Baked Beans

1 lb beans-soak overnight, and cook until tender (great northern beans are best)

2/3 cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup cider vinegar
1 small whole onion
1/4 tsp dry ginger
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 lb chunk bacon, cubed

Mix and bake 4 hours at 325*


----------



## TerriLynn

Salmon and Noodle Casserole

4 cups cooked noodles
1 cup canned peas (drained)
1 (1 lb) can salmon (drained)
1 cup milk
1 TBSP flour
salt and pepper to taste

Cover with buttered cracker crumbs and bake in moderate oven for 20 min. Brown nicely and serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Spaghetti

2 1/2 cup cooked chicken- cut up into large pieces
1 cup chicken stock
2 TBSP flour
1/2 green pepper
1/2 onion
1 cup tomato sauce
1/4 tsp curry powder
2 TBSP butter
dash salt

Combine all ingredients and cook in double boiler. When green pepper and onion are well done, add 1 cup mushrooms. Pour over cooked spaghetti


----------



## TerriLynn

Fluffy Yeast Muffins

1 cup milk
2 TBSP sugar
1 tsp salt
2 TBSP shortening
1 cake fresh yeast-1 pkg- or granular
1 egg
2 1/2 cup sifted flour

Scald milk, add sugar, salt, and shortening, cool to lukewarm. DIssolve yeast in lukewarm water and add to milk mixture. add well beaten egg. Add flour to make a moderately stiff batter. Beat until smooth. Cover and let rise in warm place until light-about 1 hour.

Fill well greased muffin pans (2 3/4 inches) half full. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. about 1 half hour. Bake in moderate oven 375* for about 30 minutes. makes 12 muffins.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Pizza Sandwich Filling

1/3 small green pepper
1 1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
small onion-grated fine
4 oz can ripe olives, chopped fine
1/4 cup tomato catsup
6 hamburger buns

Mix ingredients; spread on halves of buns. Broil until cheese is melted. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dumplings

Beat: 

2 eggs 
1 cup milk
1 TBSP salt
1 tsp baking powder sifted with
3 cups flour

cube 2 slices of white bread in 2 TBSP butter and fry. Cool, then add to dough. Roll dough in round ball. Drop in boiling water, and boil 10 minutes in rapidly, uncooked, 10 minutes on low heat, covered. When you drop dumplings in water, they usually fall to bottom and stick. Pry loose with a wooden spoon. Always test a dumpling by tearing in half, and if raw inside, boil longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oatmeal Nut Crust

1 cup uncooked rolled oats
3 TBL brown sugar
2/3 cup minced walnuts
1/3 cup butter or margarine

1. Preheat oven to 350* Spread oats in large, shallow pan; bake 10 minutes, to toast. Toss with sugar, nuts, and melted butter.

2. Press evenly on bottom and side of 9 inch pie plate. Refrigerate crust while making pie filling.


----------



## TerriLynn

Flaky Biscuit

2 cups flour
3 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup cooking oil
2/3 cup milk

Sift dry ingredients; blend in oil with fork. Add milk and continue mixing with fork until dough forms. Knead on floured board 15-20 times. Roll 1/2 inch thick. cut. Bake at 450* for 15 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Berry Frosting

1 cup berries
1 egg white
1 cup sugar

Beat and beat until right consistency to spread. Strawberries, raspberries, or any fruit desired. Very good.


----------



## TerriLynn

Miracle Cobbler

2 TBSP butter or margarine
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 tsp baking powder
Pinch of salt
1 cup milk
4 cups fresh or canned peaches

Melt butter in 8 x 12 dish; grease sides with melted butter. Prepare a thin batter of flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, and milk. Pour into buttered dish. Spread peaches over batter. Bake at 375* for 45 minutes. 

Note** The batter will rise to the top and form a delicious brown crust. Cherries, apricots, or blackberries may be substituted for peaches.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ozark Pie

1 egg
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup nuts
1/2 cup apples-diced
1 tsp vanilla
dash salt

Whip egg, add dry ingredients; fold in nuts, apples. Add vanilla. Pour into regular pie tin. (No crust needed.) Bake at 350* for 30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Hickory Nut Pudding

1 cup light brown sugar
2 TBSP water

Cook to a thin syrup; add:

1 cup sweet milk
1 cup ground nutmeats
2 TBSP flour-to thicken
1/2 tsp vanilla

Garnish with whipped cream and nutmeats if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Vegetable Sandwiches

3 hard cooked eggs
5 raw carrots
1 large green pepper
1 med onion
3 sour pickles
5 sweet pickles
1 large can pimento
1/2 pint mayonnaise 

Combine all ingredients except mayonnaise; grind coarsely. Add salt and drain. Fold in mayonnaise. Spread on slices of bread.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Egg and Tomatoes on Toast

Tomato slices-canned or fresh
Buttered toast
Eggs

Place slice of tomato in buttered muffin tin. Break an egg over each tomato. Season to taste Bake at 350* until egg is done. Serve on toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Salmon In A Passel

3 cups biscuit mix
1 cup milk
2 TBSP butter or margarine
1 lb can salmon-drained
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1 lb can peas (1 1/2 cup)-drained

Add milk to biscuit mix, stirring until blended. Roll out on lightly floured board into rectangular shape 18 inches by 12 inches. Brush with melted butter or margarine.

Sprinkle with parsley. Mix peas and salmon and arrange over parsley. Roll up as for jelly roll. Place on cookie sheet. Bake at 400* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meatballs

1 LB ground meat
1 egg
salt and pepper to taste
6 slices bread crumbed and moistened like meat and minced onion

Mix thoroughly and form into balls.

1 can tomato soup
1 can water
butter

Drop balls into soup and cook slowly 3 or 4 hours. Put a little in in soup mix.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oatmeal Muffins

1 cup oatmeal soaked for 1 hour in 1 cup sour milk or buttermilk

Add:

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup oil
1 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp soda
1 egg-beaten

Bake 20 min in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Teriyaki Meat Balls

3 lbs ground meat
1 egg, well beaten
1/2 cup fine, dry bread crumbs
1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup water
2 tsp ginger
2 cloves garlic

Combine ground meat, egg and bread crumbs; form into meat balls 1 inch in diameter. Place in large flat roasting pan. Combine remaining ingredients; pour over meatballs. Cook uncovered at 275* for 1 hour. 

Serve warm. NOTE** Meatballs may be prepared in advance and soaked in sauce until baking time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cranberry chicken Casserole

In an 8 x 11 inch casserole, put one layer each;

sliced zucchini
cut up chicken
1 cup rice
1 can whole cranberry sauce mixed with 1 bottle French dressing

Cover and bake at 350* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Yorkshire Pudding

Beef drippings

1 cup sifted flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
1 cup milk

Pour beef drippings into an 8" pie or square pan and heat in a 425* oven while mixing batter.

Combine flour and salt, then beat in eggs and milk until mixture is smooth and creamy. Pour batter into hot fat in pan. Bake at 425* for 45 min.

Pudding should be puffed and brown. Serve hot with beef.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hawaiian "Party" Bean Supper

1 TBL butter or margarine
3 slices canned pineapple
1/2 cup diced cooked ham
1 TBL chopped onion
1 can (1 lB) pork and beans
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce (if desired)

Brown pineapple in butter. Remove pineapple. Cook ham and onion in butter until onion is done. Stir in beans and Worcestershire sauce; heat. Garnish with pineapple. Makes 3 servings. Increase as needed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Burgers

1 onion, minced
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup vinegar
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 TBL sugar
small amount of dry mustard
salt and pepper to taste
1 quart tomato juice
5 lbs hamburger
2 2lb cans pork and beans (or 4 cups baked beans)

Brown hamburger. Cook onion and garlic in drippings. Add catsup, vinegar, and remaining ingredients. Cook slowly until mixture is thick. Serves approx. 25.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Sandwich Spreads

1. To cup of baked beans add grated cheese, chopped pickle, chopped tomato, chopped hard cooked egg, few grains cayenne, onion juice, and salt to taste.

2. Season baked beans with minced onion, pickle relish or catsup. Moisten with salad dressings.

3. Peanut butter and cooked beans make another good sandwich combination. Moisten with salad dressing.


----------



## TerriLynn

Jackpot

1 lb ground beef
potatoes
onion
1 can cream style corn
1 can tomato soup

Brown ground beef; place in the bottom of casserole. Cover with thinly sliced potatoes seasoned to taste. Then cream style corn, then the tomato soup. Bake uncovered. 1 1/2 hours at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Sealed Hot Dog surprises

6 hot dogs, chopped fine
2 hard cooked eggs, chopped
1/2 cup grated cheese
3 TBL pickle relish
3 TBL catsup
2 TBL salad oil
1 tsp mustard
1/4 tsp salt

Mix together. Stuff in hot dog buns. Wrap each in foil. Place on cookie sheet or shallow pan. Heat in 250* oven 20 min or until thoroughly heated.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Buns

2 cups turkey or chicken, chopped
2 TBL green pepper, chopped
1/4 cup ripe olives, chopped
2 hard cooked eggs, chopped
2/3 cup processed cheese, finely cubed
1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
6 hamburg buns
butter or margarine

Combine turkey, green pepper, olives, eggs, and cheese in a bowl and mix thoroughly. Stir in enough mayonnaise to moisten. Scoop out the inside of each of the buns, making a shell. Brush with butter and fill with turkey mixture; wrap each bun in aluminum foil and place in shallow pan. Bake at 375* for 10-15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken and dressing Squares 

1 stewing chicken 
3 cups toasted bread crumbs 
minced onion as desired
2 eggs
salt and pepper to taste
sage, as desired

Cook chicken until tender, reserving broth. Remove meat from bones and put into a large square baking pan. Make dressing and add to chicken broth, adding enough water to make dressing soupy. Spread over chicken and bake 1 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Souffle

4 TBL butter -melted
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
2 cups hot milk
2 1/2 cups chopped chicken or any kind of left over meat
4 eggs well beaten
1 TBL parsley, optional
salt to taste

Add crumbs to hot milk and add butter. Boil 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Add meat, eggs, parsley, and salt. Bake in buttered baking dish in hot water 20-30 minutes at 400*. Serve with leftover gravy.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut Balls

2 cups sauerkraut (sugar to taste)
1 1/2 cups grated potatoes
1 onion (small-grated)
1 egg
1 cup bread crumbs
salt and pepper
1 strip bacon

Mix all the ingredients and form into the size of small meatball. Roll in bread crumbs and fry in hot oil until brown. makes about 30 balls.


----------



## TerriLynn

Heavenly Hash

2 TBl oil
1 lb ground beef
2 cups cubed raw potatoes
1 onion-sliced
1 cup beef gravy
1 TBL chopped parsley
1/3 cup thyme
3/4 tsp salt

1. Heat oil to 325*; add ground beef and cook until brown.

2. Add remaining ingredients; stir to combine; cover and cook at 225* for 15-20 min, stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kugelis (Potato Pudding) Lithuanian

5 lbs cubed raw potatoes
2 onions - cut in quarters
8 eggs
4 tsp salt
6 TBl flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 lb bacon diced

Put 2 eggs, 1 quarter onion, 1 tsp salt 2 TBL flour, 1/4 tsp baking powder and 1/2 cup of potatoes into blender, cover and process at grate until potatoes have gone through blades.

Stop and add 2 1/2 cups of potatoes and process at chop just until potatoes have passed through blades. Repeat this process 4 times, pouring each into mixing bowl.

Fry diced bacon until lightly browned. Add to potato mixture and pour into greased 9 x 12 pan and bake approximately 2 hours at 350*. Serve with sour cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Pie

4 or 5 large tomatoes 
parsley
1 small chopped onion
1 sliced cucumber
3 cups mashed potatoes
1 TBSP butter
1 tsp sugar
salt and pepper
grated cheese

Peel and slice tomatoes. Place in casserole and sprinkle with parsley. Add onion, cucumber, butter, sugar, salt, and pepper. Cover with 3 cups seasoned hot mashed potatoes. Sprinkle cheese. Bake at 400* until brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kiss Pudding

Shells:

3 egg whites
1 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp vinegar

Beat egg whites until stiff. Add sugar, vinegar, and vanilla. Bake in a slow oven in well greased muffin tins 50 min.

Filling:

3 egg yolks
1 cup sugar
2 TBSP cornstarch
1 tsp vanilla
2 1/2 cup milk
1 TBSP butter
1 small can grated pineapple
1/2 cup nuts

Put milk in double boiler. Let come to a boil. Beat egg yolks until light and add sugar and cornstarch which has been dissolved in a little milk. Add to milk, stirring until thick; cool and add pineapple. Place in baked shells and cover with whipped cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Sandwich Spread

3/4 lb Longhorn cheese (ground)
1/2 cup pimento (ground)
6 hard boiled eggs (ground)

Mix all with mayonnaise to moisten. Keeps well in the refrigerator.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lentil Soup

1 lb lentils
4 slices bacon
1/3 cup tomato sauce
3/4 cup fat or oil
3 quart water
2 minced onions
2 cloves garlic - minced
salt and pepper

Wash lentils. Put into kettle. Add ingredients, cover with a tight lid to boiling point, then lower temperature and let simmer 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Potato Dumplings

4 potatoes-cooked
4 raw potatoes
2 cups flour
salt and pepper to taste

Filling:

1 cup hamburger
1/2 lb lean salt pork
1 tsp sugar
1 small onion-diced
allspice, salt, pepper-to taste

Grate potatoes together with salt and pepper and flour. Prepare filling; brown meat and onions together. Add seasonings to taste and mix well. make a patty of potato mixture. 

Shape meat filling into small balls. Place in middle of potato patty. Shape potato around meat filling, about the size of a large egg. COok for an hour in salted water. 

Leftovers can be sliced and browned in a skillet the next day.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hobo Dinners In Cans

1 lb hamburger
4 tomatoes, sliced
1 17oz can whole kernel corn-drained
salt and pepper
butter or margarine
1 cup bisquick
1/3 cup milk

Divide meat into 4 patties. Place patties in each of 4 lightly greased 1 lb coffee cans. Top patties with 3 slices tomatoes and 1/4 of the corn.
Season and dot with butter. Cover each with heavy duty foil. Place cans on grill 3 or 4 inches from hot coals. Cook 20-30 minutes. Stir baking mix and milk to soft dough. Drop by spoonfuls into each can. Cook uncovered 10 minutes. Cover and cook 10 min longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggrora (Egg Gravy)

2 cups milk
2 TBL flour
pinch salt
1/2 tsp sugar
3 eggs
fresh or cured bacon

Fry 4 or 5 slices of bacon. Remove from pan. Beat eggs and add all other ingredients. Pour into bacon fat and cook until thickened. Good served on fresh bread or toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Lasagna

3 TBL flour
1/2 quart half and half
1 cube butter
1 can olives
2 cups mushrooms
2 cups grated mozzarella cheese
boned chicken
parmesan cheese

Sauce: Flour, half and half, and butter. Layer pasta on bottom of baking pan. Put on a layer of chicken, olives, mushrooms, and cheese. Pour sauce 1/2 cup over top. repeat. Sprinkle on Cheese. Bake 350* until warm through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Pudding

2 cups creamed corn
2 eggs
2 TBSP flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Beat eggs well. Add rest of ingredients and mix well. Pour into buttered baking dish. Bake 350* until done, 45 minutes. Can be served cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sliced Baked Potatoes

4 medium potatoes
1 tsp salt
2-3 TBS melted butter
2-3 TBS chopped fresh herbs- parsley-chives-thyme-sage-OR dried herbs of your choice
4 TBSP cheddar cheese-grated
1 1/2 TBSP Parmesan cheese

Peel potatoes if the skin is tough, otherwise just scrub and rinse them. Cut potatoes into thin slices but not all the way through. use a handle of a spoon to prevent knife from cutting all the way. Put potatoes in a baking dish, fanning slices slightly. Sprinkle with salt and drizzle butter and sprinkle with herbs.

Bake at 425* about 50 min. remove from oven. Sprinkle with cheeses. Bake potatoes for another 10-15 minutes, until lightly browned, cheeses melted and potatoes soft inside.

How to Microwave: Prepare potatoes in same manner as for oven. Put in micro-safe dish or pan. Garnish in same manner. microwave on high for 10 minutes, rearranging after 5 minutes. Let rest 5 minutes and sprinkle with cheeses. microwave 4-6 min until cheeses are melted. Sprinkle with salt.


----------



## TerriLynn

Zucchini Patties

3 cups zucchini (grated)
1 med onion (grated)
1 tsp salt
3 TBSP flour (heaping)
1/4 tsp pepper
1 egg (beaten)
1 pinch thyme (optional)
1 cup cheese (grated)

Mix all ingredients except cheese together and fry by large spoonfuls until browned on both sides. Sprinkle with grated cheese and cover until cheese is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Granola

2 TBL vegetable oil
1/3 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 1/2 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup raisins

Mix oil and peanut butter. Add rest of the ingredients. mix well. spread on a cookie sheet. Bake at 300* for 15-20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Applescotch Bread pudding

4 cups soft bread crumbs (cubes)
1 quart pared cooking apples (sliced)
1/4 cup butter-melted
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar (packed)
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup cream (20% butterfat)

Place half of bread cubes in a greased 1 1/2 quart baking dish. Cover with 2 cups of apples. Mix butter, sugars, cinnamon and cream. Pour half over apples. Top with rest of sugar mixture. Bake for 1 to 1 1/2 hours at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

onion casserole

3 cups small white onions
1/3 cup strained honey
1/2 cup catsup
1 TBL butter

Parboil onions in boiling salted water 5 minutes. Place in casserole and pour over honey, catsup and butter. Cover and bake 45 minutes in 375* oven. Uncover for the last 15 minutes of baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage with Mustard Sauce

Shred 3 lb head of cabbage and cook in boiling water till done, and drain. Meanwhile, mix:

1 tsp prepared mustard
1 tsp white sugar
1/2 tsp salt
6 TBL butter

Heat slowly, stirring constantly, when smooth, add juice of 1 lemon. Pour over cooked cabbage and stir with fork to mix.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni and Cheese

2 cups macaroni, cooked and drained
1 cup cubed cheese
1 cup bread, broken in very small pieces
1 1/2 cup milk
2 eggs, well beaten
1 TBSP diced onion
3 TBSP melted butter

Mix together in baking dish, season with salt and pepper. sprinkle paprika on top of macaroni and cheese. Place dish in pan partly filled with water and place in oven 350* and bake for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dinner In A Dish

3/4 lb ground beef
1 small onion
1/4 cup green pepper-chopped
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 egg

Place salt in frypan, add ground beef and brown slowly. Add onion, green pepper, egg and pepper and cook slowly, stirring until egg is set.

3 cups corn
1 1/2 cup milk
3 or 4 tomatoes, sliced
buttered crumbs

Butter a 1 1/2 quart casserole, place a layer of corn in the bottom then a layer of tomatoes and meat mixture, repeat until all is used. Add milk until it fills slightly more than half the casserole. Top with buttered crumbs. Bake, uncovered, for 1 1/4 hours at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Deviled Egg Dinner

4 eggs, hard boiled
1 TBL mayonnaise
1/4 tsp salt
dash pepper
1/2 tsp minced onion

Cut eggs in half and remove yolks. mash yolks and season with mayonnaise, salt, pepper, and onion. Fill egg white halves with mixture.

1 8oz pkg noodles-cooked
4 TBL butter
4 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
2 cups milk
3/4 cup soft cheese, shredded
buttered crumbs

Melt butter in heavy saucepan. Mix flour and salt. Remove pan from heat and mix flour mixture thoroughly with butter and add milk. Return to heat and stir constantly until sauce thickens, add cheese and continue stirring until cheese melts. remove from heat.

Mix half of the cheese sauce with cooked noodles. Place in bottom of greased baking dish. Place deviled eggs on top of noodles. Pour remaining cheese sauce over eggs and top with buttered bread crumbs.

Bake uncovered for 30 min at 325*


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Puffs

1 loaf unsliced bread
3 oz cream cheese
2 sticks margarine
1/4 lb sharp cheddar cheese-grated
2 egg whites

In double boiler, melt cream and cheddar cheese. Beat with a mixer until smooth. (will separate if not mixed thoroughly.) Beat egg whites until stiff and blend with cheese mixture in a bowl. Remove all outer crust from the bread and cut bread into squares about 1 1/2 inch cubes. 

Dip bread cubes in it while cheese mixture is warm and place on ungreased cookie sheet. Refrigerate overnight. Bake 10 minutes in oven at 400* until slightly brown. Serve Hot. Approximately 35 puffs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Liver Spread

1 lb chicken livers
2 cooked onions 
1 raw onion 
2 hard boiled eggs
salt and pepper 

Fry livers in oil with onions-chopped. Grind livers, all onions and eggs. If grinder is not fine, grind twice. Add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream of Mushroom Soup

1 lb mushrooms
1 chopped onion
4 1/2 oz butter
3 TBL flour
3 cups milk
salt and pepper to taste
3/4 cup cream

Reserve 1/3 lb mushroom caps. Chop the rest of the mushrooms and onion. Saute these in 1/2 of the butter, then puree in blender. slice mushroom caps and fry in remaining butter. Sprinkle in flour and stir 2 minutes. Dilute with milk a little at a time. simmer 5 minutes Add puree and season to taste. Remove from heat. Blend in cream and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peanut Butter Soup

4 tsp minced onion
8 tsp butter
1 1/4 cup peanut butter (creamy or crunchy)
1/2 cup flour
8 cups chicken stock
5-6 cups milk

Brown onions in butter. Add peanut butter. Add flour slowly and stir in chicken stock and milk. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Simmer over low heat for 30 minutes. Stir till smooth.


----------



## TerriLynn

Smothered Hamburger Steaks

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup water
1/4 fine dry bread crumbs
4 med onions 
1 1/2 cups beef gravy

Mix all ingredients except the last 2. Shape into 4 large patties. Brown on one side in greased skillet. Turn, add onion, and brown lightly. Add gravy, cover and simmer about 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Honey (Without Bees)

10 cups sugar
2 1/2 cup water
1 tsp alum
48 clover blossoms
12 fire weed blossoms

Cook sugar, water, and alum for 8 minutes. While hot, add blossoms. After it has set for an hour, taste for flavor. Leave blossoms in until taste suits you, then remove them and bottle honey in jars. Both plants grow in Glen Haven CO in late July or Early August.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tuna Potato Cakes

1 can tuna
2 1/2 cups mashed potatoes
2 TBL chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1 TBL lemon juice
1 TBL chopped parsley
1 beaten egg
1/4 tsp pepper

Sprinkle tuna with lemon juice. Add other ingredients. Shape into patties, coat with flour. Fry patties until browned. Serve with cheese sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Poached Egg in Tomato Soup

Heat to boiling:

1 can tomato soup and 1 cup water

add 6 eggs, cover and poach until done. Serve on buttered toast with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thank you SO much TerriLynn!!!!!

These recipes are awesome! I would love to know which cookbooks you are getting these from. I just might haul off and hunt them down for my own library!



.


----------



## MO_cows

Some of these are already on "the menu" at our house, and I see lots more good prospects to try. Thanks Terrilynn, you must have just about typed your fingers down to nubs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cajunsunshine, I have had a cookbook addiction for years now....but I especially like the older ones. I have been going through all my church fundraiser type cookbooks and picking out recipes that use pretty basic ingredients. I have been picking them up at garage sales and estate sales for over 25 years.

Most of the recipes I don't think would be fancy enough to be included in new cookbooks...but I think those are the best ones!

Mocows--I am getting a bit tired of typing lol school starts tomorrow so I may not have as much opportunity to type the recipes in all at once anymore, but I gathered up a bunch more cookbooks to go through and still have a pretty good pile by my chair......my goal is go through them all and put the good ones on here.

Thanks for the encouragement.......when somebody lets me know they like them it makes me want to keep going!


----------



## TerriLynn

Flat Bread

6 cups white flour
1 cup yellow corn meal
1 cup whole wheat flour
2 TBL salt
4 rounded TBL shortening

Milk to right consistency to roll (I used canned milk, adding water to make a quart. Warm milk. Melt shortening in this milk.)

Roll flatbread out in mixed corn meal and flour. Bake on grill or top of stove, then finish drying in oven at very low heat to make flat read crisp. 

For handling lefse and flatbrod, take a curtain stick, sandpaper it down very thin and smooth with a thin rounded end. In olden days a grooved rolling pin was used.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Kram

3 TBL sugar
1/2 cup 2 TBL cornstarch
1/4 tsp salt
3 TBL water
2 cups grape juice
1 TBL lemon juice (optional)

Combine sugar, cornstarch, and water. Heat grape juice and add slowly to other ingredients. Cook until clear. Serve with cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

My Aunts Cream Mush (Romme-Grot)

2 cups milk
3 cups cream
1/2 cup flour (scant)
little butter
sugar
cinnamon

Scald 1 cup milk. Set aside to cool. bring 1 cup milk and cream to a boil. Let boil gently for about 10 minutes, stirring constantly. 

Blend flour and the cooled milk into a smooth paste. Stir into the hot milk and cream mixture. Let cook slowly for 10 minutes, stirring constantly to keep it smooth. Pour at once into a bowl and dot with butter before a film forms on top. When cooled sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Osta Kaka

6 quarts milk
1/2 cup flour
1 tablet rennet
2 cups cream
3 medium eggs
1 cup sugar
1/4 tsp salt

Heat milk a little more than lukewarm. Mix 1/2 cup flour with small amount of milk to form a thin paste. Add to milk and mix well.

Dissolve rennet in 2 Tablespoons of cold water. Add to milk mixture. Let stand until it separates (about 10 minutes). Drain well in colander and place in large bowl. 

Beat eggs slightly. Add sugar and cream. Mix into drained milk mixture. Put in a buttered casserole. Bake in a slow oven, 250* for 2 hours.

Tastes much like a dessert custard, though more solid, and is richer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Norwegian Fruit Salad

4 TBL sugar
2 TBL vinegar
2 eggs
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 cup whipped cream
apples-finely chopped
green grapes
bananas
Marshmallows

Cook together sugar, vinegar, eggs and mustard in double boiler until thick. Cool and fold in whipped cream. Pour dressing over apples, bananas, grapes, and marshmallows. (may use drained cocktail)


----------



## TerriLynn

Kalva Dans

1 1/2 quarts raw milk
1 egg
1 TBl sugar
1/2 tsp salt

Take milk from a freshened cow's *second or third milking after calf *
with 1 or 2 or 3 parts whole milk. Bake at 300* 35-45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ost Kaka (Using Cottage Cheese)

3 cups cottage cheese
4 eggs
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup flour
1/2 tsp almond extract

Beat eggs well. Add sugar and cottage cheese. Fold in flour. Add almond extract. Pour into greased mold and place in pan of hot water and bake in hot oven 425*-450* until golden brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Meat Fritters

1/2 lb salt pork-cubed
1/2 lb hamburger, or left over roast
1 small onion-minced
1/2 tsp allspice
2 cups mashed potatoes
Flour

Fry salt pork to golden brown. Add the hamburger, onion, and allspice. Brown all lightly and cool. 

Mix mashed potatoes and enough flour to make dough easy to roll out. Form rolled out dough into circles as for pie crust. Place a portion of meat mixture on each circle and fold the dough around the meat.

Place in boiling salted water. Cook for about 1 hour.


----------



## sustainabilly

Thanks TerriLynn! This thread is _definitely_ a bookmark! I've only looked at about half the recipes, but already have a few copied...including meals for today and tomorrow. Love the easy dessert recipes too! Got a couple of those old church group cookbooks too. They're great.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Rice

1/2 to 1 cup rice
5 1/2 cups milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp cinnamon

Bake 2 1/2 hours at 300* or simmer, stirring constantly until done. Serve with cinnamon and cream.


----------



## MoTightwad

Yes Terrilynn, keep going. Like some of the others, I have picked out recipes to make lunch and supper from. Love reading them and also like the idea of having almost all the ingredients for them and not having to add "hot spices and wine to any". Thanks for the time you are putting in and hope your son is getting along good now. June


----------



## TerriLynn

A Good Danish Liver Spread

1 1/2 lbs liver
3/4 lb fat pork
1 onion
1 tsp pepper
2 TBL salt
1 small tablespoon thyme
1 large tablespoon flour
2 cups whole sweet milk

Grind the uncooked liver and pork and the onion. Mix together all ingredients. Fill pint or 1/2 pint jars 3/4 full. Cold Pack 3 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potatis Korv

Grind 3 quarts raw potatoes
4 lbs beef
3 lbs pork
2 large onions
4 TBL salt
3 tsp pepper

Fill casings loosely, and preserve in mild salt brine. Place in boiling water to cook in which has been placed a few whole allspice. Simmer for 45 minutes. These can be canned instead of putting in brine.


----------



## TerriLynn

Korv Kaka

1 lb fine barley
2 quarts water
salt
1/2 lb beef liver
1 cup raisins

Cook barley in salted water 1/2 to 1 hour. 

Cook liver and grind and mix with barley.

Add raisins and bake 2 hours in moderate oven.

Serve with lingon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sylta

3 lbs pork shoulder
3 lbs veal shoulder
salt 
pepper
allspice
ground cloves

Cook meat until real tender, pick into small pieces. Place a piece of cloth on a large pie tin. put in one layer of meat and sprinkle with a mixture of the spices (very little of each) 

Continue with another layer of meat and spices until all meat has been used. Tie up cloth so not meat will come out and put a heavy press on overnight so it will pressed hard enough to cut in slices.

Solution to pour over:

Add a few bay leaves to a pan of boiling salted water. Let stand over night. Then strain through a fine cloth and pour over pressed Sylta. Let stand in solution for a day. After 5 days (if there is any left) change solution.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Brown Beans

1 lb Swedish brown beans
3 1/2 pints water
1 tsp salt
1 TBL butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
4 TBl flour
2 TBL butter
salt to taste

Soak beans overnight in the water. Add salt and 1 TBL butter and cook until tender. Pour off liquid and thicken it with the flour, adding vinegar, sugar, butter, salt to taste. pour over the beans. Reheat and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Rotmos

1 med rutabaga
5 or 6 med potatoes
salt and pepper
water or broth of pork

Peel and dice rutabaga, cook in broth or water about 20 min before adding potatoes. Cook until tender, pour off water and mash until light and fluffy.

Excellent with pork chops or sausage.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Meal Yeast Rolls

1 pkg yeast
1/2 cup warm water
1 cup corn meal
1/2 cup butter
2 tsp salt
1/2 cup sugar
2 cups milk
2 eggs
4 1/2-5 cups flour

Dissolve yeast in warm water. Combine corn meal, butter, salt, sugar, and milk. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Cool to lukewarm. Beat eggs and add. Mix in 1 1/2 cups flour and yeast. Add more flour to make a soft dough. Bake at 400* 15-20 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Eggs

Butter 
eggs
milk 
pepper
salt

Butter each cup in a muffin tin. Break an egg into each cup. Pour 1 or 2 TBL of rich milk over each egg and season with salt and pepper. Bake in a moderate oven until milk bubbles ad the whites are set. Serve on buttered toast while hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Caramel toast

bread
butter
brown sugar


Spread butter on slices of bread and cover with brown sugar. Put slices on cookie sheet. Brown in hot oven until sugar is melted and toast is slightly brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cinnamon Toast

bread
sugar
cinnamon
butter

mix equal parts of sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle over buttered slices of bread. Put slices on cookie sheet. Place in hot oven to melt sugar and slightly brown toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream on Toast

2 slices bacon
1 TBL flour
2 cups and 1 TBl milk
1 egg or 2 egg yolks
salt to taste

Cut bacon into small pieces. Fry until crisp. Add flour, 2 cups milk and salt. Stir constantly and cook until thick. Beat egg to which add 1 TBL milk. Pour into hot mixture and let com to a boil. Serve hot on buttered toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mints

1 pkg powdered sugar
3 egg whites
mint flavoring

Beat egg whites until stiff. Add powdered sugar and drop of mint flavoring. May divide and add different fruit colorings. Roll into small balls, press fla and crease with fork. Makes about 75.


----------



## TerriLynn

Squaw Dish

1 can cream style corn
3 eggs
5 strips bacon
1 small onion

chop onion and bacon and fry. Drain off most of the fat, then add corn and eggs which are barely beaten. Stir and serve. This is best prepared over a campfire.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrot Loaf

1 cup milk
3 eggs-beaten
1 onion-diced
1/4 cup butter
2 cups cooked mashed carrots
1 cup fine bread crumbs
salt and pepper

Add milk, eggs, onion, and butter to carrots, and then crumbs. Place half the mixture in greased casserole, add remaining carrots and crumbs. Bake in 300* oven 30-40 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cowboys Dream

12 potaotes-boiled
1 sliced onion
1 can tomato soup
1 can kidney beans
1/2 lb bacon, cut in pieces and fried

Drain bacon, and sautÃ© the onion in about 2 TBL of the fat. Slice the potatoes ad combine all ingredients in a greased baking dish, seasoning to taste. Bake about 1 hour in a moderate oven 375*


----------



## TerriLynn

Peas

1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup celery
1/4 cup flour
1 cup milk
1 pkg frozen peas
1/4 cup pimento
1 6 oz can mushrooms-diced

Melt butter, add celery and cook over low heat 5 min. Add flour and blend. Gradually add milk. Cook until thick. Add peas, pimentos, and mushrooms. Cook 5 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Sweet Potatoes and oranges

2 med sized sweet potatoes
1 large orange-peeled
1 tsp grated orange rind
2 TBL sugar
2 TBL fat
1/2 cup orange juice

Place a layer of sweet potatoes in a greased baking dish, top with a layer of orange slices. Sprinkle with orange rind, slat and sugar and dot with fat. 

Repeat until all ingredients have been used. Pour orange juice over the top, and cover. Bake at 350* 45 min to 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni Loaf

2 cups macaroni-cooked
2 TBL pimento-chopped
3/4 cup cheese, finely shredded
1 TBl onion , minced
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp paprika
2 TBL butter-melted
2 eggs-well beaten
1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes

Mix all ingredients together thoroughly. Grease a loaf pan, place waxed paper in the bottom and grease again. Turn mixture into pan. Bake at 350* for approximately 40 min. turn out on platter, garnish, and serve with any sauce desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Country Style Tomato Soup

1 peck ripe tomatoes
6 onions
1 red pepper
1 green pepper
6 whole cloves
1 small bunch celery

Cook until done and put through a sieve.

1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup butter
1/3 cup salt

Add to the above and cook 10 minutes. Seal while hot. Makes about 8 1/2 pints. When serving add an equal amount of water.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple and Sweet Potato Casserole

Tart apples
brown sugar
sweet potatoes
salt
pepper
link sausages

Put a layer of peeled, sliced apples in a casserole. Sprinkle with brown sugar. Add layer of sliced sweet potatoes. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Repeat until casserole is full. Put link sausage on top. Bake at 325* for 45 min or until tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Pie

3 TBL flour
3 TBL butter
5 cups broth
1 cup milk
Meat from cooked chicken-cut up

Crust:
2 cups flour
2 TBl butter
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 egg
1 cup milk

Mix as for pie crust, add egg and milk, drop by spoon on boiling chicken, and bake 20 min at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburgers for 40

3 lbs ground beef, browned in a little fat
3 onions, chopped and browned a little
3 mashed potatoes
2 cups water
3 TBl soy sauce
3 TBl steak sauce
1/2 tsp pepper
1 TBL salt
catsup

Mix all ingredients, seasoning according to taste. Steam 1 hour or more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Duchess Meat Roll

1 lb lean ground beef
2 eggs - beaten
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
2 slices day old bread-cubed
2 TBl melted butter
2 cups ground, raw carrots

Combine first 7 ingredients, mixing well. spread mixture to form 8 x 10 inch rectangle on wax paper. 

Mix butter with carrots and spread evenly over meat. Roll as for jelly roll. Peel off wax paper as you go; press edge down firmly to seal. Place seam side down in greased 12 x 8 x 2 inch glass pan. 

bake in moderate oven 350* for 1 1/2 hours. Remove to serving platter. Serve with quick mushroom sauce.

Mushroom sauce:

1 2oz can mushrooms (some liquid) 
2 TBL butter
1 can mushroom soup

Drain chopped mushrooms. Measure liquid, adding 1/2 cup of milk. Add milk, butter, to soup. Milk liquid makes 1/3 cup. Heat to boiling point. stir constantly. Add mushrooms. Serve over hot meat roll.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground beef Bake

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup rolled oats-uncooked
1/2 tsp onion salt
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp dill seed (optional)
1/4 tsp pepper
2/3 cup tomato juice

Combine ingredients, shape into 6 large patties, brown in shortening in a large frying pan. Place in the bottom of deep dish pie plate, or shallow baking dish. 

Gravy: 
Onion Gravy

1 cup sliced onion
1/4 cup flour
1 bouillon cube
2 cups boiling water

brown onions in fry pan fat, add flour and combine. Dissolve bouillon in boiling water, slowly add to onion mixture, stirring until thickened, pour over patties.

Biscuit Dough

1 cup pancake flour
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
2 TBL shortening
1/3 cup milk

Combine pancake mix and cheese. Cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add milk, stirring lightly until just dampened. Turn out on floured board, and knead gently a few seconds. Roll into a circle about an inch smaller than the top of casserole. 

with a pastry cutter, cut into 6 pie shaped wedges, and place on top of onion gravy. Bake in 425* oven 15-20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Simple Custard pie

4 eggs
2 cups milk
4 TBl flour
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup sugar

Save 2 egg whites for meringue.

Beat rest of eggs slightly. Mix with other ingredients. This pie makes its own crust.


----------



## TerriLynn

sherbet

1 pkg lemon or orange jello, dissolved in hot water
3/4 cup sugar
1 quart milk

Add sugar to hot jello; cool; add milk. Pour in refrigerator tray ad freeze.


----------



## TerriLynn

Frosting And Filling

2 TBSP flour
1/2 cup milk

Cook until thick, stirring constantly, cool to lukewarm

Cream:

1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup shortening (part butter-for flavor)

Add to lukewarm mixture. Beat until fluffy. Add 1 tsp vanilla Blend well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Brown Sugar Sauce

1 cup brown sugar
1 TBL flour
1 cup boiling water
1 TBL butter
1 tsp vanilla

Mix sugar and flour together. Add boiling water gradually, stirring constantly and cook until mixture thickens slightly.

Add butter and vanilla.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef and Mushroom Casserole

1 1/4 lbs ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 can peas-drained
1 8 oz can broken mushrooms-drained 
1/2 cup liquid drained from mushrooms
1 can tomato soup
3 cups cooked rice

Fry onion-celery-green pepper add meat and cook 10 min. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour mixture into 3 quart buttered casserole. Bake uncovered in oven which has not been preheated. 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham cabbage Rolls

core 1 head cabbage and peel off the leaves put in boiling water for 5 minutes.

1 lb ground ham
1/2 cup uncooked rice

Put a large spoonful in leaf and roll up. cover with 1 can tomatoes and bake 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Loaf

1 lb hamburg
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper 
1 large potato 
1 med onion 
1 med stalk celery
3 med carrots

Grind vegetables through chopper and mix with hamburg. Bake 3/4 hour in 350* oven. makes a large loaf.


----------



## TerriLynn

Angel pie

6 egg whites
2 cups white sugar
1/2 tsp cream of tartar
1/2 tsp vanilla

Beat egg whites in peaks, add cream of tartar, sugar, and vanilla, slowly. Grease two pyrex pie plates with butter and pour half of batter in each one. Bake 20 min at 275* and 40 min at 300*. Cool.

Filling

2 cups water
juice of 2 lemons
6 egg yolks
2 cups white sugar
3 TBL cornstarch
1/2 tsp salt

Cook in double boiler until thick, top with whipped cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fresh Raspberry pie

1 cup water
1 cup sugar

Thicken with cornstarch. When cool add 3 cups of red raspberries, mixing carefully. Pour into a graham cracker crust and chill. When ready to serve top with whipped cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bologna sandwich Filling

1 cup bologna - ground
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 TBl onion-chopped fine
1/2 TBL prepared mustard
1/2 TBL lemon juice
1 hard cooked egg, chopped
1/4 cup celery, minced


----------



## TerriLynn

Casserole of Ham

Prepare:
2 cups buttered crumbs

Put 1/2 of the crumbs in the bottom of buttered baking dish.

Add: whites of 1 dozen hard cooked eggs (chopped fine)

Then add: 

2 cups white sauce
2 cups diced cooked ham

Rice and add: 1 dozen egg yolks

Now add: 2 additional cups white sauce

Top with remaining crumbs

Bake 1/2 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Eggs

Beat lightly

6 eggs

Add:

1 quart milk
1/2 tsp salt

Pour in a buttered baking dish 8 x 12 x 2

bake at 325* for 30 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Mushroom Loaf

1 lb ground beef
1 egg-beaten
1 4 oz can mushrooms, stems and pieces
1/2 cup mushroom liquid
1/2 evaporated milk
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 tsp mustard
1 cup soft bread crumbs

Combine egg, mushroom liquid, milk, Worcestershire sauce, and seasonings with bread crumbs in mixing bowl. Let stand about 5 min. Add ground beef and mushrooms and mix thoroughly. Put in spring mold and bake at 350* for 50-60 min. Unmold and fill center with creamed peas and carrots.


----------



## TerriLynn

New Way Ham Patties

1 1/2 lb smoked ham (ground)
pineapple rings
ground cloves
Raw sweet potatoes
Brown sugar

Shape ham into patties about the size of the pineapple rings. Brown on both sides. Place a slice of pineapple n each pattie and sprinkle with a little ground clove. Place 1/2 raw sweet potato on top of pineapple to drippings in pan. Cover and cook on top of stove, with high heat until steam escapes. Then turn to low heat and cook slowly for one hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Onion Pie

Pastry for 9 inch shell
1 lb ground beef
2 TBL oleo or butter
1 lg onion (1 1/2 cup) onion thinly sliced
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBl flour
1 cup dairy sour cream OR buttermilk
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 eggs-slightly beaten

Cook onion in butter until onion is clear. Add ground beef and cook until browned. Pour off drippings, stir in salt, pepper, and flour, Add sour cream, Worcestershire sauce and beaten eggs. Mix well. Pour into pastry lined 9 inch piepan. Bake at 375* for 30-40 min or until knife inserted comes out clean. Garnish with pimento strips. Cut in wedges and serve as quickly as possible.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crazy Cake 

1 1/2 cup flour 
1 cup sugar 
3 TBL cocoa 
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp vanilla 
1/2 tsp salt
6 TBL salad oil
1 TBL vinegar 
1 cup cold water 

Throw dry ingredients in pan, make holes for liquid. Pour liquid in holes, mix with fork. Pan 8 x 12 x 2 inches or larger. Bake 30 min at 350*


----------



## randumguy

Thanks for what you have done here. Can't wait to try many, will have to pass on some, like any good cookbook. I love the old ones as well. 

Is there a way to print this whole thread? I would love to add it to my own cookbook. If anyone knows how I could do this, I am all ears, or eyes....


----------



## TerriLynn

Raspberry Batter Pudding

1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 tsp soda
1 tsp vinegar
1/2 cup raspberries

Cream butter and sugar; add eggs, beaten, and flour, vinegar, and soda. Put raspberries in dish and cover with batter and bake quickly. Also use with apples, peaches, etc.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onions in Sweet Potato Nests

Boil some small white onions until tender. Drain and arrange in nests of mashed and seasoned sweet potatoes. Make very hot in the oven and serve with the following sauce.

Blend together in the saucepan over the fire 1 TBL flour, 1 1/2 TBL butter; add a cup of milk and cook until it thickens, stirring constantly. Season nicely with salt, pepper and chopped parsley and serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Spanish Onions

4 or 5 Spanish onions
salt
water

Put the onions, with their skins on, into a saucepan of boiling water, slightly salted, and boil quickly for an hour. Take them out, wipe them thoroughly, wrap each in a separate piece of paper, and bake them in a moderate oven for 2 hours, or longer.

They may be served in their skins, and eaten with a piece of cold butter and a seasoning of pepper and salt; or they may be peeled and a good brown gravy poured over them. Time: 1 hour to boil, 2 hours to bake. Sufficient for 5 or 6 persons.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cauliflower Mousse

Make a puree of potatoes and a puree of cauliflower (half and half-though it is preferable to have a little more cauliflower). Mix herbs, chives, parsley, rosemary, tarragon, etc. and add about 5 TBL of mayonnaise. Serve cold as a salad or as the opening course for lunch (This is an Elizabethan recipe)


----------



## TerriLynn

Stewed Spanish Onions

5 or 6 Spanish onions
1 pint good broth or gravy

Peel the onions, taking care not to cut away too much of the tops or tails, or they would then fall to pieces; put them into a stewpan capable of holding them without piling one on the top of another; add the broth or gravy, and simmer very gently until the onions are perfectly tender. Dish them, pour the gravy round, and serve. 

Or they may be stewed very gradually over a slow fire with a large piece of butter; they will produce plenty of gravy. 

Time to stew in gravy, 2 hours or longer if very large.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peanut Butter and Bacon Canape

Rounds of bread, or round butter wafers. Spread with peanut butter, place tiny strips of bacon over peanut butter and broil in oven till bacon is ready.


----------



## TerriLynn

Provencal Potatoes

4 to 6 potatoes
4 slices bacon-chopped
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/4 chopped spring onion
1/4 cup olive oil

Cook potatoes in boiling water until almost tender. Peel, cool, and cut in thick slices. In a heavy skillet fry bacon till half done, add the potatoes, parsley, onion, and olive oil. Cook slowly until potatoes are slightly brown, turning occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Louisiana Mixup

1 cup boiled rice
1 cup diced celery
1 can tomato soup
1 small can peas and juice
1 large onion, chopped
1 lb ground beef
salt and pepper

Brown ground beef and onion together. Combine with other ingredients, and bake until brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Hamburgers

1 1/2 lb ground beef
3 TBL chopped onion
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/4 tsp pepper
1 1/2 tsp pepper

Combine. Form into patties and brown slowly in fat. Cover with barbeque sauce and cook 20 min longer. Turn 2 or 3 times.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tuna Rice Patties in Tomato sauce

1 can grated tuna-drained
1 1/2-2 cups cooked rice
1 TBL flour
2 small eggs
1 1/2 tsp grated onion

Mix together and make into 6 or 7 patties . Cook slowly on either side, in a little shortening, until golden brown. Keep hot.

Tomato Sauce

1 TBL green pepper
1 TBL celery, finely chopped
1 can tomato soup
1 TBL lemon juice
Tabasco Sauce

Wilt green pepper and celery in a little melted butter. Add undiluted soup. Lemon juice and tabasco sauce Heat and serve over patties.


----------



## TerriLynn

Strawberry Syrup (For cold drinks, ices, etc)

2 quarts ripe strawberries
2 lbs sugar (4 cups)
1 cup water

Put sugar and water on to boil. Boil slowly until it spins a thread. Remove scum while boiling. Mash berries through a strainer and add juice to the syrup. Bring to the boiling point quickly. Skim. Boil 5 min. Put into sterilized bottles and when cool, seal with paraffin.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cocoa

1 1/2 Cocoa
1/4 cup sugar
pinch salt
1 TBL Cornstarch
1 cup water
3 cups milk

Scald milk in a double boiler. Mix the remaining ingredients in a sauce pan and boil for 5 min. Then add to the scalded milk and steam in a double boiler 15 min. Serve hot. Beat thoroughly with a dover egg beater before serving. Whipped cream or marshmallows add to its appearance.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Yeast

6 potatoes
1 quart flour
3 quarts boiling water
1 cup sugar
2 TBL salt
3 cakes dry yeast

Dissolve dry yeast in lukewarm water. Pour boiling water over the flour. Stir vigorously, when lukewarm add the boiled potatoes which have been rubbed through a sieve or a potato ricer, sugar, salt, and yeast. 

Use 1 cup yeast to 1 quart liquid. This is best kept 2 days before using. If kept air-tight in a cool place will keep good for 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## TerriLynn

Buttermilk Yeast

2 cakes dry yeast soaked in lukewarm water
2 cups buttermilk
2 cups yellow cornmeal (white cornmeal may be used as well)

Let buttermilk come to a boil and stir in the cornmeal. Let simmer 10 min, and remove from fire and cool. Add yeast. Roll on board and cut in small pieces and let dry. Do not freeze, before dry. Use same as yeast foam.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamy Eggs With Cottage Cheese

1 cup milk
1 TBL flour
4 eggs
1 cup cottage cheese
1/4 tsp soda
1 TBL fat
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp salt
paprika
parsley or pimentos

Make a thick sauce with the milk, flour, fat and seasoning. Cook 5 min and pour gradually on the cheese, which has been neutralized with the soda dissolved in a little of the milk.

when the cheese and sauce are well blended, return them to the top of the double boiler, and reheat over hot water. Beat the eggs and pour them into the warm sauce and mix well.

The mixture is cooked when it is of a creamy consistency throughout. This serves 10 persons.


----------



## TerriLynn

Farm Cheese

2 gallons clabber milk. Heat and strain out the curd as in making cottage cheese. To the curd add:

2 egg yolks
Butter size of walnut
1 level tsp soda
1 tsp salt

Put in double boiler and stir until curd melts into a smooth batter. Pour in dish to mold, when cold slice, will look and taste like cream cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Bananas and Bacon

Fry bacon until crisp....allowing 2 slices per person. Into the hot bacon drippings drop bananas sliced lengthwise; fry to a golden brown; sprinkle with powdered sugar and serve on toast between slices of bacon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Washday Dinner

Use a large flat pan, enamel or aluminum. Melt 1 TBl of butter in it. Slice a thick layer of onions, then a generous layer of Irish potatoes. Sift 2 TBL of flour over this. Pour a can of tomatoes over this (a large can if a large family) slice sausages thinly and cover top. Cover with boiling water salted to taste, and bake slowly 3 hours. 

If sausages get too brown turn them over.


----------



## TerriLynn

Novel Baked Potatoes

Peel, boil, and mash as many potatoes as needed, add 1 TBL butter, salt, pepper and cream. About 2-3 TBL cream will be the right amount. Place mashed potatoes in buttered baking dish, over potatoes put a large layer of applesauce, slightly sweetened, and over that criss cross 6 slices of bacon, when bacon is crisp (put it in oven to bake) serve in baking dish- at once.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauer kraut and Dumplings

Boil sauer kraut and lean pork, until pork is tender, about 15 min. before serving; add the dumplings, made as follows:

2 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 egg
2/3 cup milk

Sift dry ingredients, add egg and milk. Drop by spoonfuls into the kettle. Keep tightly covered 12 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet Potatoes with Pineapple

4 large sweet potatoes
4 slices pineapple
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup pineapple juice
2 TBL butter

Slice the sweet potatoes (boiled) in a shallow baking dish, after rubbing in a little salt. over them spread the sliced pineapple. Boil the sugar, pineapple juice and butter 3 min. and pour over the potato and pineapple and bake 20 min in a hot oven, basting 3 times with the juice in the pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Timballs

2 cups mashed potato
1/2 cup milk
2 TBL butter
2 eggs- slightly beaten
salt, pepper, chopped parsley


Mash potatoes, add milk, butter, eggs. Season with salt, pepper, and a little chopped parsley. put into buttered muffin tin and bake until firm in a moderate oven 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dutch Honey

(Delicious with waffles or pancakes)


1 cup sugar
1 cup white syrup
1 cup sweet cream

Boil to the consistency of syrup, flavor to taste or leave plain, serve cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice Griddle Cakes

1 cup boiled rice
1 cup milk
1 TBL shortening
1 tsp salt
1 egg
1 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder

Mix rice, milk, melted shortening, salt and well beaten egg. Stir in flour and baking powder, which has been sifted together. Mix well, bake on hot greased griddle and serve immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crumb Griddle Cakes

1 1/2 cups stale bread crumbs
1 1/2 cup sweet milk
3 eggs-well beaten
1/2 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp fat

Soak crumbs in milk, add beaten eggs, then flour, sifted with other dry ingredients. Add melted fat. Beat good, drop on hot griddle. Cook on one side until edge is brown and cake is bubbly, then turn and cook on other side.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pond Lillies

Break an egg into a small mixing bowl; a large cup will do, add a pinch of salt and all the flour you can mix into the egg.

Take a small portion of the dough at a time, keeping the remainder covered up, roll out as thin as possible, then cut into round cakes.

Cut edges of each cake 8 times, but do not cut through the center. Dampen the center of one cake with a drop of water and lay another cake on it.

Then place in very hot fat, keeping the center down with a clothespin, the edges will curl up around the clothespin, making them look like pond lilies.

These can be filled with any kind of filling, such as creamed peas, creamed chicken, whipped cream or anything desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Dumplings

1 quart tomatoes
2 slices bacon
salt and pepper
1 egg
2 cups flour
1/2 cup milk
1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder

Cut the bacon in small pieces and fry, add tomatoes salt and pepper to taste. Let come to a boil, beat egg, add milk, sift baking powder and salt with the flour. Mix and drop by tsp into the tomatoes. Keep boiling but do not cover, turn when light.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Sandwich Filling

3 cups cooked ground beef
1/2 cup ground cheese
6 ground pickles
1/2 cup ground pimento
season with salt and paprika
1 egg
1/2 cup bread crumbs

Mix well with hands and moisten with broth from meat enough to make a patty mixture. It will keep nicely or it may be used immediately. Shape into patties and fry putting between bread and serve hot.


----------



## Tyler520

Cannellini Bean Soup (2 servings)

4 sausage links (Italian or Andouille recommended) 
1 14oz can roasted diced tomatoes
1 14 oz can Cannelini beans

cook sausage through in pot, remove, slice.

add tomatoes and beans with juices to pot, and return sausage to pot.

season as desired with salt, pepper, basil and/or oregano

heat through and serve

super simple, super healthy. especially if you use chicken sausage, and low-sodium canned veggies

Can also add leafy greens like shopped kale to add some more nutritional punch to it


----------



## Belldandy

Tyler520 said:


> Cannellini Bean Soup (2 servings)
> 
> 4 sausage links (Italian or Andouille recommended)
> 1 14oz can roasted diced tomatoes
> 1 14 oz can Cannelini beans
> 
> cook sausage through in pot, remove, slice.
> 
> add tomatoes and beans with juices to pot, and return sausage to pot.
> 
> season as desired with salt, pepper, basil and/or oregano
> 
> heat through and serve
> 
> super simple, super healthy. especially if you use chicken sausage, and low-sodium canned veggies
> 
> Can also add leafy greens like shopped kale to add some more nutritional punch to it


Sounds reallllyyyy gooood! I'd do this in a crock pot (because I like how sausage comes out) and throw in some fresh or frozen spinach.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Bean Soup

2 cups cold baked beans
2 med onions, minced
1/2 clove garlic, minced
1 quart cold water
2 cups canned or cooked tomatoes
2 TBL flour
2 TBL butter
1 cup cooked macaroni
salt and pepper

Simmer beans, onion, and garlic in the water for 30 min. Heat tomatoes , put them through ricer, add them to beans. Blend flour and butter; stir in a little soup to make a thin paste of it before stirring it into the bean mixture. Add macaroni and season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve piping hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Navy Bean Chowder

1 cup dried navy beans
1 1/2 quarts cold water
1 cup diced carrots
1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes
1 green pepper-shredded
1 med onion-diced
1 tsp salt
2 TBL raw rice
2 cups milk
4 drops Tabasco sauce

Soak washed and picked over beans overnight in the cold water. Simmer until partly tender. Add carrots, tomatoes, green pepper and onion. Simmer until soft. Remove from heat. press through a ricer, add salt and heat to boiling point. Then add rice. Stir in milk and Tabasco sauce and cook until the rice is done. Serve piping hot with croutons fried crisp in garlic butter.


----------



## randumguy

Thanks so much again for doing this. Time to play with the printer, and see if I can manage to print what you have posted so far.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Potato Balls

Grind 2 cups leftover chicken meat in the food chopper. Combine it with 1 cup mashed potatoes and a little minced onion. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Form into small balls, brush with melted butter, roll in bread crumbs, place in a greased casserole and put in a moderate oven 350* until brown, about 10 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Balls

2 TBL butter
2 cups chopped raw OR cold cooked meat
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1 tsp diced onion
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL evaporated milk
dash pepper
1/2 cup sour cream
2 drops tabasco sauce

Melt fat in skillet. Blend together the various ingredients except sour cream and tabasco sauce. Form into balls and place in skillet. Brown on all sides, cover the pan and put in a moderate oven 350* until the meat is cooked, about 10-15 minutes. Remove meat balls to a hot platter, add sour cream and tabasco sauce to the pan and stir until you have a smooth mixture. Pour sauce over the meat balls and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Loaf

2 cups ground cooked ham
1/2 cup nonfat dry milk
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 egg, slightly beaten
2 cups cooked, mashed sweet potatoes
1/2 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
2 slices canned pineapple, drained

Combine ham, nonfat dry milk, Worcestershire sauce, egg, and sweet potatoes; mix well. Sprinkle brown sugar evenly on bottom of well-greased loaf baking dish 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2 Cut pineapple slices in half and place on top of sugar. 

With spoon, spread ham mixture over pineapple. Bake in moderate oven 350* until loaf is slightly browned and firm, about 25 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Carrots

Scrape carrots and cut in 1/4 inch slices and boil in minimum of salted water until nearly tender. Drain and toss them in flour seasoned with salt, pepper, and dried tarragon. Place butter in a hot frying pan and when it sizzles, add the carrots and bring them to a handsome brown all over. Serve on a hot platter, surrounded with sliced, sun ripened tomatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onions and Apples

1/4 cup bacon fat
3 pints diced apples
3 pints sliced onions
2 tsp salt
pepper to taste
2 TBL sugar

Melt fat in large frying pan, add apples and onions, cover and cook over low heat until tender and slightly browned, about 10 min. Add salt, pepper and sugar. Serve very hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried onion Tops

Cut the green tops from 3 bunches (25-30 green onions). Wash tops, sprinkle with salt and cook in a small amount of boiling water until tender, about 6 min.

Drain and chop fine. Melt 2 TBL bacon fat in a heavy skillet, add onion tops and sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste. Toss and fry until browned. Serve them to go along with roast beef, hamburgers, or pork chops.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peppers Stuffed With Leftover Meat

6 large firm green sweet peppers
1 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup chopped cooked meat
1 TBL mayonnaise
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup creamed corn (or leftover corn-pulped)
1 TBL diced onion
1 TBl butter

Wash peppers and cut in half lengthwise; remove seeds and white spines. Parboil in boiling water until almost tender, about 4 minutes. Combine the remaining ingredients and fill pepper shells with the mixture. Place in a casserole, add 1 inch depth of boiling water and dot with butter. Bake in a moderate oven (400*) for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffings For Peppers

1. Tomatoes combined with leftover meats, properly herbed and seasoned, are very good.

2. Try mashed potatoes seasoned and diced onion, or chopped chives and blended with cream or a beaten egg

3. Leftover spaghetti, tomatoes, and cheese.

4. Canned tuna, tomatoes, and bread crumbs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potatoes Sutherland

Boil 1 med potato per person in salted water. Drain, and force through a ricer into a buttered shallow casserole form which you can also serve them.

Cover them with a layer of fried onions equal to the thickness of the riced potatoes, but be sure not to press down the riced potatoes or onions. Lightly dot with butter, then pop into a moderate oven 350* fro about 30 minutes. Place the casserole under the broiler for a moment or two before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Meat cakes

Blend 1 cup mashed potatoes with scraps of leftover meat that have been put through the food chopper, the yolk of 1 egg and 1 1/2 TBL of evaporated milk. Season with diced onions and salt and pepper to taste. Form into small cakes and fry to a crisp brown in hot bacon fat.

****can omit the meat, fry and top with cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Cheese Sandwich

Cut American cheddar cheese in tiny cubes, blend with mayonnaise, a little onion juice, salt, and pepper to taste. Place on circles of bread, heap up generously, place under broiler until cheese melts. Serve very hot, with a plate of condiments.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese and Leftover Meat Sandwich

Beat 1 egg with 2 TBL evaporated milk. Remove crusts from 2 slices white bread and butter each side.

On one, place a layer of leftover cooked chicken, a bit of leftover ham, minced, and half a slice of sharp brick cheese.

Top with the other slice of bread and cut diagonally through the sandwich. Fasten together with toothpicks and dip into the egg milk mixture.

Butter a hot griddle and grill sandwich on both sides until golden brown. Serve with sliced tomatoes in an herbed French dressing.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Sandwich

Mash 1 cup baked beans with:

1 TBL mayonnaise
1 tsp diced onion
a pinch of tarragon
1 tsp chopped sweet pickle.


Heap on slices of brown bread, buttered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Russian Fluff

Rice (regular) Cooked
Salt and pepper
1 lb ground beef. Fry as is with onion, celery, and green peppers.

Put beef in grease casserole dish. Put rice over top. Pour 1 large can peas, juice and all, over rice.

Bake 1/2 to 3/4 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground Beef Casserole

Brown 1 1/2 lv ground beef with 1 onion. Season with salt and pepper. Pour in buttered casserole. Add 2 cans creamed corn as a layer on top. Top this with a layer of mashed potatoes. Dot with butter.

Bake casserole for 30 minutes at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Danish Puffs

1 cup flour
1/2 cup oleo
2 TBSP water

Mix together like piecrust. Spread evenly and thin on a cookie sheet.

In a sauce pan combine 1/2 cup oleo and 1 cup water. Bring to a boil-remove from stove and quickly add 1 tsp almond extract and 1 cup flour. Beat until smooth. Add 3 eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Spread evenly on fresh dough.

Bake at 350* for 1 hour. Cool and frost. Sprinkle with nuts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pierogi

3 cups flour
1 egg
1 cup water

Mix flour, egg and add water very slowly. Knead until smooth. Pull off small ball of dough and roll into round shape

Stuffing

3 cups mashed potatoes
large can sauerkraut, fried

Mix together potatoes and sauerkraut. Put small amount of stuffing in the center of each round of dough. Pinch together all around. Drop four at a time into boiling water. Cook 8 -10 min until they come to the top, drain.

Serve with butter and fried onion.


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Lasagna

4 lg zucchini
2 TBL olive oil
2 cloves garlic
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 lb ground beef
1 (16 oz) can tomatoes
1 (6 oz) can tomato paste
1 (4 oz) can sliced mushrooms
3/4 cup tomato juice
1 1/2 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp basil
salt and pepper to taste
8 oz mozzarella cheese thinly sliced
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese

Cut zucchini into strips 1/4 inch thick. Heat oil, add garlic, onin and zucchini and cook until vegetable is tender, but not browned. 

Remove and add meat to oil and brown, stirring to keep it crumbly. Add tomatoes, tomato paste, mushrooms, juice, herbs, and salt and pepper to taste. 

Simmer, uncovered, for 1 1/2 hours. Skim off surface fat. Place half zucchini strips in an oiled shallow casserole. Top with half mozzarella cheese and parmesan cheeses. 

Add half meat sauce. Repeat layers. Top with parmesan cheese. Bake at 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Green Peppers

14 green peppers tops cut off and seeded
2 large heads cabbage, shredded on cabbage cutter
2 tsp mustard seed
syrup (below)

Mix mustard seed together with cabbage by hand and stuff in pepper. Then put tops of peppers back on and stick toothpick in to keep cabbage in pepper. make syrup and pour over pepper. Use 2 gallon crock or 2 (1 gallon) crocks.

Syrup (do not boil)

2 quarts apple cider vinegar
2 quart water
1 cup coarse salt
1 cup white sugar
1/4 cup dry mustard powder

Mix and pour over the green peppers. Cover and let stand 5-6 weeks.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Pumpkin

1/2 to 1lb ground beef (according to size of pumpkin)
1 TBL oil
1 minced onion
2 TBL parsley
1 TBL cider vinegar
1/8 tsp each cinnamon and nutmeg
1 1/2 cup cooked rice
8 oz tomato sauce

parboil pumpkin until tender, not soft. Scoop out seeds, then brush with melted margarine. Then stuff with the following.

STUFFING

In 1 TBL oil brown meat, then add onion for about 5 minutes. Add remaining ingredients (except rice-tomato sauce) Simmer uncovered 10 minutes. Mix rice and tomato sauce into the above into the above. 

Fill pumpkin at bake uncovered at 350* for about 30 minutes. For serving, slice the pumpkin. In that way the meat is surrounded by the pumpkin, and looks very nice on the plate.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hillbilly

1 pkg Creamettes
1 lb ground beef
1 large onion, chopped
1 small green pepper, chopped
1 can tomato soup
1 can cream style corn
1/4 lb American cheese - grated
1 TBL brown sugar
1/2 tsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 bottle catsup
Bread crumbs to cover

cook meat until a little brown; then add green pepper and onions; cook until tender. Cook Creamettes until tender, drain and add other ingredients. Bake until crumbs are brown (about 1/2 hour) in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chocolate Upside Down Cake

3/4 cup sugar
2 TBL oleo
2 tsp baking powder
1 cup flour
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup milk

Cream sugar and oleo. Sift flour and baking powder; add to sugar mixture. Add milk and vanilla. Mix well. Pour into 8 x 8 pan

Topping:

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 TBL cocoa
1 cup water

Mix sugars and cocoa. Sprinkle over the batter. Pour water carefully over the top. Bake at 350* for 45 min. Cut into squares. Serve with ice cream or whipped topping while still warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crazy Cupcakes

Batter:

1 1/2 cup flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt 
1/4 cup cocoa
1/2 cup oil
1 TBL vinegar
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup water

Sift together flour, soda, and sugar. Add salt and cocoa. After these are sifted together add oil, vinegar, vanilla, and water. Beat well. Fill lined muffin cups half full. Makes 2 dozen.

Filling:

8 oz cream cheese
1 egg
1/3 cup sugar
dash salt
1 cup chocolate chips

Combine cream cheese, egg, sugar, and salt. Beat well. Stir in chocolate chips. Place heaping teaspoon of this filling on the batter in each cup. Bake at 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Make Your Own Flavored Vinegars From Your Herb Garden

Distilled white vinegar is the economical choice for herb vinegars. White Wine vinegars may be used and are lovely, but more expensive. Recycled bottles and jars may be used as long as they have plastic or plastic lined lids. 16 ounce or smaller bottles that have held fruit juice, soy sauce, olive oil, or specialty vinegars work well. You can use corks, (available at many hardware stores). Be sure the corks are new and the bottles sterilized in boiling water.

Tarragon: the classic vinegar herb

Purple Basil: Turns the vinegar a beautiful red

Onion or Garlic chives: The pink flowers will add a nice pinkish color

Dill: Use the leaves and green seed heads

Mint: For fruit salad dressings.


Be sure the herbs are thoroughly cleaned (a salad spinner is a good way to do this) and freshly picked. Fill glass or other non-reactive container about 1/2 full of herbs, pour in selected vinegar at room temperature to about 1 inch from the top of the container, cover tightly, with plastic or plastic lined lid. 

Some people like to age it in a warm sunny place other prefer a dark cool place. Either way works. After about 3 weeks, taste the vinegar, if you want a stronger flavor, age it longer. To bottle it remove the herbs and strain it through coffee filters. pour it into sterilized bottles and add a sprig of the fresh herb for decoration. Cork and store in a cool dark place.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pancakes and Pennies

Mix: 

1 cup flour
2 TBL sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt

Add: 

1 beaten egg
3/4 cup milk
1 1/2 TBL butter

Top with cut up cooked sausage links (or smokey links) and pour into a greased 9 x 9 pan. Bake at 375* for 25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet And Sour Sauce For Beef

3 1/2 cups canned tomatoes
1 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp grated onion

combine, and cook to boiling. Makes enough sauce for 36 meatballs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tamale Pie

1 lb ground beef
3 cups tomato sauce
1 tsp salt
4 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 quart chilled cornmeal mush
pitted ripe olives (optional)

Brown beef in heavy skillet; drain off fat. Add tomato sauce and seasonings heat thoroughly. 

Pour into 2 quart oblong baking dish lined with thin (1/8") slices of mush; top with more mush slices. If desired, stud top with ripe olives.

Bake in hot oven (425*) 25-30 min. Makes 6 servings

NOTE--For a short cut, line baking dish with hot mush (following package directions for 3 cups cornmeal) reserve about 1/3 to spread over top of pie.


----------



## TerriLynn

Golden Sausage Boats

12 pork sausage links
6 eggs
1/3 cup milk
dash of salt
6 frankfurter buns

Place links in an unheated skillet. Do not prick skins. Add 3 TBL water. Cook, covered, 5 minutes over low heat. Uncover; drain off liquid. Finish cooking links over low heat, turning until well browned on all sides.

Meanwhile, beat together eggs, milk and salt. Dip buns in mixture. Grill on both sides until browned. Place sausages in buns. Serve with syrup. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Skillet Supper

1 lb bulk pork sausage
1 large onion-chopped
1 med green pepper-chopped
1 (1 lb 4 oz) can tomatoes
1/2 cup water or tomato juice
2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni
1 tsp salt
2 TBL sugar
2 tsp chili powder
2 cups dairy sour cream

-brown sausage in heavy skillet, breaking meat apart with a fork. Pour fat off as it collects (important)
-Stir in remaining ingredients, except sour cream
-Bring to a boil; cover pan. Simmer, stirring often to prevent sticking. Cook until macaroni is tender, 20-25 min.
-blend in sour cream; reheat just to boiling. makes 6 servings.


----------



## KathyJ

What a great thread! I've missed this place. Haven't been on for quite a while. I got an e-mail from HT and this thread was showcased on it. Just had to check it out.
Thanks so much for all your work. 
I also collect cookbooks and love the community cookbooks.
Are these all from Michigan cookbooks? just curious, as I grew up in Michigan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Liver Burgers

1 lb liver
2 cups diced raw potatoes
1 cup chopped onions
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 TBL fat
3 TBL tomato paste
1 TBL flour
1 1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup light cream
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Put liver, potatoes and onions through food chopper twice. Add 1 1/2 tsp salt, and 1/8 tsp pepper.

Drop liver mixture by spoonfuls onto hot fat in skillet. Fry quickly, remove burgers from pan.

For gravy, blend tomato paste and flour into drippings in pan. Add milk, cream, 1 tsp salt and 1/8 tsp pepper. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. 

Add liverburgers; simmer, covered, 15min. 

Makes 8 servings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Liver Puffs

1 1/2 lbs liver
3 onions-peeled
1 egg
1 cup cracker crumbs
1 tsp salt
1 cup hot water

--Simmer liver in water until firm, then grind it with onions.

add remaining ingredients. Blend; shape into 6 patties and pan fry in hot bacon fat until brown on both sides. makes 6 servings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mustard/Butter Sauce

1/4 cup butter
1 tsp prepared mustard
1 tsp lemon juice

Heat butter until light brown, stir in mustard and lemon. Makes about 1/4 cup. Good on fish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Stuffed Rabbit (also good with squirrel)

1 rabbit (about 2 lbs)
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cup onion slices
3 bacon slices

rub salt and pepper inside rabbit. Stuff with onion slices. Truss. Lay strips of bacon over rabbit.

wrap in aluminum foil; place in shallow baking pan. Bake in moderate oven (350*) 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Camp Style Eggs and Corn

1/2 lb bulk pork sausage
1 16-17 oz can cream style corn
6 eggs

Brown sausage in skillet; pour off fat. Add corn. Beat eggs. Add to corn-sausage mixture, and cook as for scrambled eggs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggs In Toast Rings

12 slices bread
butter
12 eggs
salt 
pepper

-Cut centers from bread slices with small biscuit cutter. Toast rims on one side on grill. Butter untoasted side, turn.

- Break an egg into each toast ring, season with salt and pepper. Cook until eggs are set.

--NOTE** Instead of grilling, bake on greased baking sheet in moderate oven (350*) 15-20 min, or until eggs are set. Bread need not be toasted before baking eggs this way.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Cooked Eggs

Split thick hamburger buns in halves; hollow out each half. spread with butter or margarine and drop an egg in each hollow. Season with salt and pepper and bake in a slow oven (325*) about 15 min, or until the eggs are partly set. Top each bun half with a slice of tomato and a slice of cheese and broil until cheese starts to brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggs Baked In Tomatoes

Place thin slices of peeled tomatoes in bottom of greased, large muffin cups. Top each with an egg. Season with salt and pepper and sprinkle with shredded process cheese. Bake in slow oven 325* until eggs are set, about 25 minutes. Serve on rounds of buttered toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hasty Omelet

3 eggs slightly beaten
2 cups milk
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3 cups coarse day old bread crumbs

Blend together eggs, milk, salt , and pepper. Stir in bread crumbs lightly. Turn into greased heavy skillet.

Cover tightly. Cook slowly over low heat until set and lightly browned.

Cut in serving size pieces, turn and brown on other side. Serve immediately


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Bouillon

1 (16-17oz) can tomato juice
1 can condensed beef broth
1/4 tsp salt

Combine and heat. Serve piping hot with crisp crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Cheese Sauce Sandwiches

1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 chopped onion
parsley
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp paprika
1/2 lb bulk pork sausage or hamburger
6 hamburger buns
6 slices process cheese

Combine tomato sauce, onions, parsley, salt and pepper and paprika. Cook until thick, about 10 minutes.

Brown sausage; break into small pieces with a fork.

Spoon a tablespoonful of warm tomato sauce into each bun, then a spoonful of meat; top with a slice of cheese. 

Brown open buns in hot oven 400* 8-10 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Breakfast Sandwiches

1. Beaten egg with green peppers and onion, bits of bacon, browned on both sides and served in buns.

2. Beaten egg with green peppers and onion, deviled ham, browned on both sides and served in buns.

3. Beaten egg with sliced hot dogs browned on both sides and served on toast.

4. Ham and cheese in foil--split and butter hamburger buns . Insert a slice of boiled ham and a slice of cheese in each. Wrap in foil. Put sandwiches on a baking sheet and bake 350* 20 min. 5 min longer if sandwiches have been made ahead and chilled. Serve in foil, opened at the top.

5. Waffled Ham- Spread bread slices on both sides with soft butter, a bit of prepared mustard folded in; put together in pairs with sliced cooked ham or luncheon meat. Toast sandwiches in waffle iron until browned, about 1 min. Children like to brown their own.

6. Peanut butter and Bacon- Spread peanut butter on bread slices; drizzle a little honey. Add crumbled, crisp cooked bacon. Heat in broiler until edges of read are crisp. Make it with raisin bread for a change.

7. Bacon and Egg--crisped cooked bacon added to beaten eggs. Add to skillet. Do not stir, when browned on one side, flip like a pancake, and remove skillet from heat. Lift egg with spatula to one of the bread slices. Dot with ketchup, top with other bread slice, and serve immediately.

8. French Toast Sandwiches- Dry bread makes the best French toast and French toast makes the best ham/cheese sandwiches.


----------



## MoTightwad

I also got a notice about your cookbooks, Terrilynn. I follow almost every day so I won;t miss anything. Give us an update on your son every once in a while. Blessings, June


----------



## TerriLynn

Frozen French Toast (Make package and freeze when you have dry bread on hand)

4 eggs-beaten
2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cup milk
8 slices day old bread (very dry)
Butter or regular margarine 

Combine eggs, sugar, seasonings, vanilla and milk in large bowl; beat well. Dip each bread slice so it will absorb as much egg mixture as possible.

Brown bread on both sides in butter in skillet over moderate heat. Cool.

To freeze, lay slices on greased baking sheet; put in freezer. When frozen, stack slices with foil or freezer paper between; wrap, seal and freeze.

To serve: Thaw in toaster.


----------



## TerriLynn

Green Beans With Dill

3 TBL butter or margarine
2/3 cup chopped onion
1 cup water
1/2 cup chili sauce
1/2 tsp dill weed
1 1/2 TBL water
3 cups cooked or canned green beans

Melt butter in saucepan; add onions. Saute until soft and clear. Add water, chili sauce and dill weed.

Blend together cornstarch and water; add smooth paste to onion mixture. Cook, stirring until thickened. Combine sauce and beans.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Beans Michigan

2 lbs dried navy beans
9 cups water
1 lb salt pork, diced
3 tart apples, peeled, cored, and coarsely cut
1 med onion, chopped
1/2 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1/2 cup molasses
3 tsp dry mustard
3 TBL vinegar
1/4 tsp pepper

Wash beans and soak overnight in water. Add salt pork; cook in kettle until beans are tender, about 1 hour.

Pour bean mixture into a bean pot, add remaining ingredients and bake, covered, 6 hours in slow oven 300* Add more warm water during cooking if necessary.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage With Apples

1 head cabbage
1 red apple, cored and sliced
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
1 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 tsp salt
3 TBL lemon juice

Cut cabbage into 6 wedges. Cook in small amount of boiling salted water 5 min. Add apple; cook about 3 minutes more, until tender. Drain. Combine remaining ingredients. Heat through, but do not boil. Pour on cabbage. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Cabbage and Pineapple

6 cups shredded red cabbage
1 TBL lemon juice
1/2 cup boiling water
1 TBL butter
2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1/2 tsp salt
1 9oz can pineapple tidbits
2 TBL vinegar

Place cabbage, lemon juice, and boiling water in skillet Cover and cook, stirring once or twice, until cabbage is tender, 10-12 min. Stir in butter.

Meanwhile, blend together brown sugar, cornstarch and salt. Drain juice from pineapple and blend into cornstarch mixture along with vinegar. Add cornstarch mixture and pineapple bits to cabbage. Cook, stirring until mixture thickens and bubbles. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrot Patties

1 1/2 cup grated carrots
3 TBL grated onion
3 cups bread crumbs
3/4 tsp baking powder
2 eggs-beaten
1/4 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3 TBL butter or bacon fat

Combine all ingredient, except butter. Mix well ad form into patties similar to potato cakes. About 3" in diameter (there should be 12)

Heat fat in skillet; brown patties lightly on both sides.


----------



## TerriLynn

Golden Carrots Supreme

1/4 cup butter
3/4 cup chicken broth
2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 tsp sugar
5 cups diagonally sliced (1/4") carrots
2 tsp lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped parsley

Add butter to boiling chicken broth. Stir in salt, pepper, sugar, and carrots. Simmer, covered, until carrots are tender-crisp, about 10 minutes. Stir in lemon juice and parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Pie (Zwiebel Kuchen)

1 1/2 cup sifted flour
3/4 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp caraway seeds
1/2 cup shortening
2 to 3 TBL water
3 cups peeled onions, thinly sliced
3 TBL melted butter, regular margarine or fat
1/2 cup milk
1 1/2 cup dairy sour cream
1 tsp salt
2 eggs, well beaten
3 TBL flour
Bacon slices, cooked crisp

To make pastry, combine 1 1/2 cup flour, 3/4 tsp salt and caraway seeds. Add shortening; cut into flour until mixture resembles coarse cornmeal. Stir water in lightly with fork; stir until mixture adheres and follows fork around in bowl. Turn onto floured board; roll to 1/8 thickness. Fit into 10" pie plate; flute edges.

Bake in hot oven 425* 10 min or until lightly browned. 

Meanwhile, make filling. Saute onions in butter until lightly browned. Spoon into pastry shell.

Add milk, 1 1/4 cup sour cream and salt to eggs.

Blend 3 TBL flour with remaining 1/4 cup sour cream. Combine with egg mixture; pour over onion.

Bake in slow oven 325* 30 min or until firm in center. Garnish with crisp bacon.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Onions and Rice

1/4 cup long grain rice
2 quarts boiling water
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup butter or margarine
4 cups thinly sliced large white or yellow onions
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp paprika
2 TBL grated parmesan cheese

Drop rice into rapidly boiling water with 1 tsp salt added; boil uncovered 5 min; drain at once.

Melt butter in 2 quart casserole in oven; stir in onions. Add 1/2 tsp salt and stir onions in butter until nicely yellow and coated. Then add rice and stir to distribute evenly. Cover and bake in slow oven 325* 1 hour. Sprinkle with paprika and cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Frozen Apple Salad

1 8 1/2 oz can crushed pineapple
2 eggs- beaten
1/2 cup sugar
1/8 tsp salt
3 TBL lemon juice
2 cup chopped apples
1/2 cups chopped celery
1 cup heavy cream-whipped

Drain pineapple; sae juice. Add enough water to juice to make 1/2 cup liquid; stir into eggs. Add sugar, salt, and lemon juice. Cook over med heat, stirring until mixture thickens, about 5 min. cool.

Fold, drained pineapple, apples, celery, and whipped cream into cooled dressing. Spoon into 8" square dish or pan; cover and freeze.

To serve, place frozen salad in refrigerator about 30 min. Cut in squares and serve on lettuce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Slaw With Apples

6 cups cabbage, finely shredded
3 TBL water
3 TBL lemon juice
2 TBL sugar
3 TBL butter or salad oil
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp caraway seed OR 2 tsp toasted sesame seeds
1 large unpeeled apple, thinly sliced

Place all ingredients except the apple slices in a skillet cook, uncovered, over med-high heat, stirring, until the cabbage is tender-crisp, about 3 min.

Reduce heat to low; add apple, cover and cook 1 min longer. Serve at once.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cornmeal/ Bean Tarts

Pastry:

2 cups sifted flour
1 tsp salt
1 cup cornmeal
2/3 cup shortening
2/3 cup grated cheddar cheese
2/3 cup water

Filling:

1 (15 1/2 oz) Refried beans
3/4 cup grated sharp cheese
2 tsp garlic
2 TBL red chili sauce
1 1/2 TBL crushed dried red pepper
1/4 tsp chili powder
2 TBL butter

To make pastry shells, sift together flour and salt; stir in cornmeal. Cut in shortening until mixture resembles fine crumbs. Stir in grated cheese. Sprinkle water over mixture, tossing lightly with a fork until pastry is uniformly dampened.

Roll to about 1/8" thickness on lightly floured surface. Cut with 2" biscuit cutter. Press pastry circles into small muffin pan cups. Bake in hot oven 400* 13 min.

Combine filling ingredients in top of double boiler; heat until cheese melts. Spoon into cornmeal tarts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Hot Dogs

3 lbs hot dogs
1/3 cup vinegar
1/4 cup cooking oil
1/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup ketchup
1 sliced onion

Combine all ingredients except meat. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat, add hot dogs and simmer gently 20-30 minutes. The longer the hot dogs are in the sauce the better.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweetened Condensed Milk

1/2 cup cold water
1 1/4 cups nonfat dry milk powder
3/4 cup sugar

Mix water and milk powder until smooth. Heat until milk is steaming. Stir in sugar and mix until dissolved. Substitute in any recipe for 14 oz can sweetened condensed milk.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stewed Cauliflower

1 large head cauliflower
1 onion, diced
2 TBL chopped parsley
1 can (16 oz) stewed tomatoes
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup parmesan cheese

wash and break cauliflower into flowerettes. Place in 1 1/2 - 2 quart casserole and add all remaining ingredients. Mix thoroughly. Cover and bake 40 min at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Ghivetch (Ghee-vetch)

1 cup thinly sliced carrots
1 cup fresh green beans sliced in 1/2 inch pieces
1 cup diced potato
1/2 cup celery -sliced 1/4 inch thick
2 medium tomatoes, cored and cut into quarters
1 small yellow squash, thinly sliced
1 small zucchini, thinly sliced
1/2 Bermuda onion - thinly sliced
1/2 small head cauliflower-broken into small flowerettes
1/4 cup sweet red pepper-cut in thin strips
1/4 green pepper-cut in thin strips
1 cup snow peas
1 cup beef broth
1/3 cup olive oil
3 cloves garlic--crushed
2 tsp salt
1/2 bay leaf, crumbled
1/2 tsp savory
1/4 tsp tarragon

Wash and prepare vegetables. Preheat oven to 350* Put vegetables in ungreased shallow baking dish 13 x 9 x 2. They should be mixed, not in layers. Put broth in small saucepan, add the oil, garlic, salt, bay leaf, savory, and tarragon.

Heat to boiling. Pour the mixture over the vegetables. If the casserole does not have a tight lid, cover it with foil. Bake until vegetables are tender. 45 minutes. Stir the vegetables once or twice so they cook evenly.

This is a Rumanian dish, very hearty and aromatic. Other vegetables may be substituted depending on availability.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fresh Fish Patties

1 lb fresh fish
1 tsp salt
1 beaten egg
1/4 cup milk
1 tsp butter
dash pepper
2 TBL onion
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Debone and grind fish. Mix all ingredients and form into patties. Roll in dry bread crumbs. Fry on both sides.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffing Balls

1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup margarine
6 cups cubed white or whole wheat bread
3/4 tsp poultry seasoning
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 to 1 cup chicken or giblet broth

Cook onion in margarine until golden brown; add seasonings. Combine with bread. Toss with enough broth to moisten. Press into 2 inch balls. Place on greased baking sheet. Bake in a 375* oven for about 20 minutes or until crisp and brown.

Makes 10-12 balls. For a change; cook 1 cup diced celery with the onion and add chopped cooked giblets.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ready Hamburger Mix

Brown:

4 lb hamburger
1 large onion

Add:

2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp garlic salt

Can. makes 4 pints. Use in tacos, casseroles, pizza topping.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pancake Mix Camper

Mix and store in a tight container

12 cups all purpose flour
4 cups instant non-fat dry milk
3/4 cup baking powder
3/4 cup sugar
2 TBL salt


For Pancakes:

1 1/2 cup pancake mix
1 cup water or milk
1 egg
2 TBL oil

ADD: 2 eggs for waffles

Onion rings: Preheat oil in deep fryer to 375*. Make pancake batter with ice water. Dip thinly sliced, separated onion rings into batter, then fry about 2 minutes until golden.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Soup Mix

7 oz powdered beef bouillon
1/2 tsp pepper
1 cup dry minced onion
1/4 cup parsley flakes
1/8 cup onion salt

Mix all together.

1/4 cup = 1 envelope soup mix


----------



## TerriLynn

Prepared Pie Crust

5 cups flour
2 cups shortening
2 tsp salt
1 egg
1 tsp vinegar

Blend flour, shortening, and salt with electric mixer on low. Put egg and vinegar in 1 cup liquid measure. Add water to make 1 cup. Add flour mixture. Blend well and divide into 8 parts. wrap in cellophane wrap and store in a tight container in freezer until ready to use. Makes 8 single crusts. Bake at 450* for 12-15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Shake And Bake

2 cups finely ground bread crumbs
1/4 cup oil
1 TBL lemon pepper
2 tsp paprika
1 TBL seasoned salt


----------



## TerriLynn

White Sauce Mix

Mix together:

2 cups instant dry milk
1 cup flour
2 tsp salt

Blend 1 cup margarine into dry ingredients

Store in refrigerator 2-4 weeks


To use:

1/2 cup white sauce mix
1 cup cool water
pepper 
herbs
spices-if desired

In a small saucepan, combine white sauce mix and water. 

For thinner sauce, decrease white sauce mix to 1/4 cup. For thick sauce, increase white sauce mix to 3/4 cup.

Cook over low heat until smooth, stirring constantly. Season with pepper, herbs, and spice if desired. 

Substitute milk, tomato juice or chicken or beef stock for all or part of the water.

Cheese sauce: Add 1/2 to1 cup shredded cheddar cheese after mixture is thick. Stir until cheese is melted (Mustard is tasty with cheese)

Curry sauce: Add 1 tsp curry powder to thickened mixture.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Mix (Bisquick)

8 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 TBL baking powder
1 TBL salt
2 tsp cream of tartar
1 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 cup instant non fat dry milk
2 1/4 cup vegetable shortening

Method:

Blend, sift together all dry ingredients. Use pastry blender to cut in shortening until evenly distributed, until mixture resembles cornmeal. Put in an airtight container. Label. Store in cool, dry place. Use within 10-12 weeks.

Yield: 13 cups quick mix

Variations: use 4 1/2 cups all purpose flour and 4 1/2 cups whole wheat flour instead of 8 1/2 cups all purpose flour. Increase baking powder to 2 TBL.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Market Bean Soup Mix

1 lb pkg of each item:

Large Great Northern navy beans
small Michigan white navy beans
New Orleans Red Kidney Beans
Black Chino Beans (Turtle Beans)
Garbanzo's (chick peas)
Field Peas
black eyed peas
Green split peas
yellow split peas
crowder peas
Barley (not quick)
Pinto Beans
Large white butter beans
Baby Fordhook lima beans
Baby limas
Lentils

Combine all beans and peas. Can omit some if you cant find, or else substitute with other beans if you like.

Using 1 1/2 cups of bean mix per recipe.

Wash beans and cover with water. Cook until almost done-adding more water if necessary. Add following: Ham to taste (a hambone works well)

a 15 oz can tomatoes
1 chopped onion
1 minced clove garlic

Cook until beans are done. Salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mocha Coffee Mix

Combine 1/2 cup instant coffee with 2 TBL unsweetened cocoa.

For each cup of coffee add a small amount of cold water to a teaspoon of coffee mixture to make a paste, then stir in boiling water. Add cream and sugar, if desired.

Note** this makes a strong, rich coffee. For a mixture that's more like cocoa, follow the alternate method below. makes about 16 servings.


Alternate Method:

Mix 5 TBL instant coffee with 2/3 cup non-fat dry milk, 2 TBL unsweetened cocoa and 6 TBL sugar. 

For each cup, add boiling water to 1 TBL coffee mixture. makes about 18 servings.


Coffee Creamer: In a blender or food processor, combine 1 1/2 cup non-fat dry milk with 1 TBL sugar and 1 tsp cornstarch.

Blend on high speed until mixture is a fine powder.

NOTE** You can mix the ingredients by hand, but the blender ground creamer dissolves much better......makes 1 cup.


----------



## TerriLynn

SEASONED SALT: Mix:

1/2 cup salt
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp garlic powder
pinch nutmeg



POULTRY SEASONING: Mix:

1/2 cup salt
1 tsp crushed dried tarragon
1/4 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp sage
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp pepper


SEAFOOD SEASONING: Mix: 

1/2 cup salt
peel of 1 lemon or lime-cut into narrow strips
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp pepper (preferable white)
1/4 tsp thyme

Let sit at least a week before using


VINEGAR AND OIL SALAD DRESSING (use as a base for French, Russian, Italian, or Poppy seed dressing):

In a jar, combine;

1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 tsp lemon juice
pinch of dry mustard
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2/3 cup vegetable oil
2 1/2 TBL olive oil

Store in refrigerator and shake before serving.



FLAVORED VINEGARS:

Add a tablespoon of dried herbs of your choice to a pint of cider vinegar; let steep for at least 2 weeks.

For garlic vinegar, add 2 small garlic cloves, halved, to each pint of vinegar.


----------



## Knitwitch

What does U.P stand for? i have a person that would be thrilled if i made these for her! Thanks for all of your recipes and the effort in posting them. <3


----------



## TerriLynn

Knitwitch said:


> What does U.P stand for? i have a person that would be thrilled if i made these for her! Thanks for all of your recipes and the effort in posting them. <3


 
I believe Upper Peninsula


----------



## TerriLynn

Herbed Potatoes

6 cups diced potatoes
1 onion - diced
1 cup minced parsley flakes
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup margarine
1 tsp poultry seasoning

Peel potatoes, dice, and parboil for 5 minutes. Drain. Combine remaining ingredients and add to potatoes and toss lightly. put in greased baking dish or flat pan. Pour melted butter over top. Bake at 375* for 30-35 min or until slightly browned. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dill Gravy

4 cups water
6 med potatoes - quartered
1 tsp salt
dash pepper
4 TBL flour
1/2 cup sour cream
2 TBL fresh dill, chopped
6 eggs (hard boiled)
2 to 4 TBL vinegar

When potatoes are cooked, thicken the liquid with flour when it comes to a boil, add dill. When it is thickened, turn on low and add vinegar. I use apple cider vinegar, add peeled hard boiled eggs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut Casserole

Brown 1/2 lb bacon with 2 medium chopped onions. Add 2 1/2 lb drained can of sauerkraut. Add 2 1/2 lb can undrained tomatoes. Add 1 cup brown sugar. Mix well.

Bake approx. 2 hours in a slow oven 300-325*


----------



## TerriLynn

Finger Jello

Mix 4 envelopes Knox gelatin and 3 boxes (3 oz) jello (same flavor).

Add 4 cups boiling water. Stir until all is dissolved well. Pour into glass pan (easier to cut in glass) about 9 x 13.

Refrigerate until set up and cut in squares. Kids love it.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage Casserole

1 lb ground meat
1/4 cup chopped onion
salt and pepper to taste
1 small head cabbage
6 potatoes, pared
2 cups tomato juice

In skillet, lightly brown meat with onion and seasonings; drain off fat. Set aside. In buttered casserole (2 to 2 1/2 quart), cut cabbage in med size shreds to cover bottom of dish. Add about 4 layers of sliced potatoes (about 6 med sized). Arrange the browned meat over the potatoes. Pour tomato juice over the meat. Cover and bake 1 to 1 1/2 hours in a 350* oven. serves 6.


----------



## TerriLynn

Savory Butternut Squash

Cut squash in half. Scoop out seeds and strings. Place in baking dish, cut side down. Add a little water and bake at 350* for 45 min. or until tender. Remove and scoop out flesh. Mash with butter and onions. Top with lots of black pepper.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lazy Day Pie

3/4 stick oleo
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
3 tsp baking powder
2 1/2 cup blueberries
1 cup milk

put the oleo in an 8 x 8 inch pan. Turn oven to 350* and put pan in oven. Mix in a bowl the flour, sugar, and baking powder. Add milk. Pour over melted oleo. Spread blueberries over mixture. Sprinkle 1/2 cup sugar over the berries. Bake at 350* for 35-40 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Roll Pie Crust

1 1/2 cup flour
2 TBSP sugar
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup oil
2 TBSP milk

Combine the first 3 ingredients. Mix in the oil and milk. Press into pie plate. Bake in 400* oven for 15-20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Glazed Carrots and Apples

1 apple, cored, peeled and diced
5 med carrots, sliced ( 2 1/2 cups)
1 TBSP packed brown sugar
2 tsp margarine
2 TBSP water

Melt margarine in saucepan, add remaining ingredients. Cover tightly and simmer on low until carrots are tender....stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Grog Nog

1 egg
2 TBSP sugar
1 cup cold milk
1/2 TBSP vanilla


Blend in blender on med speed. Pour in glass. Sprinkle with nutmeg. Makes 1 serving.



Orange Nog

1 cup orange juice
1 cup water
2 eggs
1/4 cup sugar
3/4 tsp vanilla
1 cup ice

Blend all ingredients 1 min on high.


----------



## TerriLynn

Coffee Gravy

Pan stock from fried meat
1 TBL flour
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup strong coffee
salt and pepper

Remove all but 1 TBL fat from pan. Blend flour with remaining pan stock and add water, stirring consistently . Add coffee and cook until thickened, stirring constantly. Season with salt and pepper. Makes 3/4 cup. Add 1/4 tsp ginger.


----------



## TerriLynn

Country Asparagus Pie

Baked 9" pie shell
4 cups asparagus-cut in 1" pieces (about 2lbs)
3 TBL butter or margarine
3 TBL flour
1 cup milk
1 chicken bouillon cube
1 tsp instant minced onion
3/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
4 hard cooked eggs
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese

Cook asparagus in boiling salted water. Drain thoroughly (in sieve)

Melt butter; blend in flour. Add milk and cook, stirring constantly, until mixture bubbles and is thickened. Add bouillon cube, onion, salt and pepper. Stir until bouillon cube is dissolved.

Remove from heat and add asparagus. Chop 3 eggs and add to creamed mixture.

Turn into baked pie shell. Sprinkle with grated cheese. Bake in moderate oven 350* until cheese melts, about 7 minutes. Remove from oven. Cut remaining egg in 6 wedges; arrange on center of pie with points of one end together, petal fashion. Serve at once.


----------



## TerriLynn

Broccoli And Macaroni

1/2 lb broccoli
2 TBL tomato sauce, ketchup, or chili sauce
1 TBL olive or salad oil
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 lb macaroni-cooked and drained
1/4 cup parmesan cheese

cook broccoli in boiling, salted water, until tender. Cut in pieces.

Mix tomato sauce, oil, and seasonings. Add broccoli and simmer in sauce 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Pour over macaroni. Sprinkle with cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mashed Celery Roots 

2 large celery roots
1 large potato
1/4 to 1/2 cup chicken broth
2 TBL butter
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
Paprika

Cut celery roots in fourths and peel. Cook in boiling, salted water until partially tender. Add potato, peeled and cut in fourths. Continue cooking until vegetables are tender; drain.

Mash vegetables thoroughly. Add enough chicken broth to make a soft consistency (as for mashed potatoes). Then add butter, salt and pepper and whip (color will look gray-white). Sprinkle with paprika and serve hot.

The mild celery flavor is good, made ahead, shaped in patties and browned in butter is delicious.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Custard

2 slices bacon
3 cups sliced and quartered onions
1 cup water
2 eggs
1 can evaporated milk (1 2/3 cup)
1/3 cup water
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 tsp crushed dill weed or dill seeds

Fry bacon; remove from skillet and crumble. Pour bacon fat from skillet. Add onions and 1 cup water; cook 10 min, drain.

In mixing bowl; combine remaining ingredients; stir in bacon and onions.

Pour into 1 1/2 quart casserole. Set in pan of water. Bake in moderate oven 375* 35-40 min, or until knife inserted halfway between edge and center comes out clean.


----------



## TerriLynn

Parsnip Patties

8-10 med parsnips (2 lbs)
1/2 tsp onion salt
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 egg beaten
1/3 cup fine bread crumbs
2 TBL butter or margarine

Peel parsnips. cut in half lengthwise. Then halve or quarter lengthwise to make strips about the same size. Cook in boiling salted water until tender. Remove cores if woody.

Mash parsnips. Beat in seasonings. and egg Chill well.

Make 6 patties, coat with breadcrumbs. Cook patties on both sides in melted butter until golden brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spiced Sweet Potato and Peaches

1 1/2 cups mashed sweet potatoes
2 tsp lemon juice
2 TBL light brown sugar
1/4 tsp ground cloves
1 (1 lb 13oz) can peach halves
1 TBL butter or margarine

Combine sweet potatoes, lemon juice, brown sugar, and cloves.

Drain peach halves and arrange in buttered baking dish. Fill centers with sweet potatoes; dot tops with butter.

Bake in hot oven 400* 20 minutes. Serve on platter with pork chops or ham. or in shallow serving dish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Potato Sticks

6 med potatoes
1 tsp salt
1 tsp parsley flakes
1 tsp minced onion
1/4 tsp pepper
3/4 cup dairy half and half or light cream
3 TBL butter
1/2 cup grated process cheese

Peel potatoes and cut in lengthwise strips as for French fries. Place in greased 2 quart casserole. Sprinkle with salt, parsley, onion, and pepper. Pour cream over. Dot with butter and sprinkle with cheese.

Cover bake in hot oven 425* 50 min, or until tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Butter Crumb Potatoes

6 med potatoes
3 TBL melted butter
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Roll potatoes in melted butter, then in mixture of remaining ingredients. Place in greased 2 1/2 quart casserole. Pour any remaining butter over top.

Cover and bake in hot oven 400* 45 minutes. Uncover and bake until tender, 15-20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kentucky Potatoes

1/4 cup butter or margarine
1/4 cup flour
4 cups milk
2 tsp salt
Pepper to taste (about 1/4 tsp)
7 large potatoes (about 6 cups grated)
1/4 cup finely chopped onion

Melt butter in a large saucepan over low heat; remove from heat and blend in flour. Add a little milk slowly, blending until smooth, then add rest of milk and boil 1 minute, stirring constantly. Add salt, pepper, and grated potatoes. 

Pour into greased 15 1/2" x 10 1/2" x 1" jelly roll pan, or shallow casserole. (Jelly roll pan fits neatly on oven shelf below ham) Bake in a slow oven 300* about 3 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Green Rice

3 cups cooked rice (1 cup uncooked)
1 cup chopped spinach
2 eggs- well beaten
1 cup milk
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp grated onion
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1/2 cup grated sharp cheese

Toss rice and spinach together with fork. Add eggs, milk, Worcesteshire sauce, salt, and onion. Toss gently to mix, using care not to mash rice. 

Pour into greased 2 quart baking dish; dot with butter and sprinkle cheese on top.

Bake in a slow oven 325* 30-40 min. 

NOTE** You can substitute half the spinach with chopped parsley if you like.


----------



## TerriLynn

Italian Zucchini

3 medium zucchini (about 2 lbs)
1/4 cup olive oil or salad oil
1 1/2 cup chopped onion
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp oregano leaves
3 cups canned or chopped fresh tomatoes

Cut ends from zucchini, then cut in halves lengthwise. Cut each half in thirds crosswise. Place cut side down in hot oil in large skillet. Add onion. Cook until cut side of zucchini is lightly browned. IF skillet is not large enough for all of the squash, push browned pieces to one side and add more squash.

Sprinkle with seasonings. Top with tomatoes. Cover and cook over medium heat until squash is tender and juice forms a fairly thick sauce. serve in sauce dishes or small bowls.


----------



## TerriLynn

Whipped Turnips

4 cups mashed cooked turnips
2 cups soft bread crumbs
1/2 cup melted butter
2 TBL sugar
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
4 eggs slightly beaten

Combine turnips with breadcrumbs (to prepare soft bread crumbs, remove crusts from fresh bread; cut or tear in tiny cubes)

Blend in remaining ingredients. Place in greased 2 quart casserole. Bake in moderate 350* oven 1 hour and 15 minutes or until set.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Orange Sauce

1/3 cup diagonally sliced celery (very thin)
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1 cup tomatoes
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp grated orange peel
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg

Cook celery in butter until tender. Stir in flour, then tomatoes and water. Cook until thick.

Add remaining ingredients and reheat...makes about 2 cups.

Festive color and tastes great on vegetables.


----------



## TerriLynn

All Purpose Mushroom Sauce

1/2 cup mushrooms, stems and pieces, or 1 cup sliced fresh mushrooms.
3 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1 1/2 tsp instant beef bouillon granules OR 2 beef bouillon cubes
3/4 cup water
3/4 cup light cream or dairy half and half
1/8 tsp ground nutmeg

Cook mushrooms in butter. Stir in flour, then remaining ingredients. Cook until thick. Makes about 1 1/2 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Stuffed Peppers

6 large green peppers
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 TBL butter or margarine
1 lb ground beef
1 cup finely chopped celery
2 8 oz cans tomato sauce
1 1lb 4 oz can kidney beans-drained
1 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
1 TBL chili powder
1 cup water

Wash peppers. Cut off all tops and save, remove seeds.

Cook chopped green pepper and onion in butter until tender. Add beef and cook until lightly browned. Add celery, 1 can tomato sauce, beans, salt, paprika and chili powder. Stir and simmer until thoroughly blended, about 5 min.

Stuff peppers with hot beef mixture. Cover with pepper tops and place in baking dish. 

Combine remaining can of tomato sauce with water; pour around peppers. Bake in moderate oven 350* about 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fruited Cabbage Salad

2 cups shredded cabbage
1 cup chopped celery
1 med banana-peeled and sliced
1/2 cup green grapes
1 8oz pineapple tidbits
1/2 cup chopped nuts **optional
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1 TBL sugar
2 tsp vinegar
1/4 tsp salt

Combine cabbage, celery, banana, and grapes in salad bowl. Drain pineapple, reserving juice. Add pineapple and nuts to cabbage mixture.

Blend together 2 TBL reserved pineapple juice and remaining ingredients. Add to salad and toss.


----------



## TerriLynn

Celeriac (celery root) Salad

2 medium firm celeriacs
2 TBL lemon juice
4 hard cooked eggs
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 TBL minced parsley
1/8 tsp pepper
4 to 5 TBL mayonnaise or salad dressing
salt to taste
Pimiento-stuffed olives
paprika

Peel celery roots, cutting away fibrous roots at bottom and any adhering top growth. Cut in halves; cook in boiling salted water to cover, with 1 tsp lemon juice added, until tender, 20 to 30 minutes for halves, about 40-60 minutes for whole roots.

Drain; cut in cubes, place in bowl and add remaining lemon juice (or French salad dressing) to help keep it white instead of turning gray.

When celery roots are cool, add 3 diced hard, cooked eggs, onion, parsley, pepper and mayonnaise. Add more salt, if needed. Mix well; turn into serving bowl. Garnish with slices of hard-cooked egg and olives and sprinkle with paprika. Chill 1 hour, or several hours, before serving.


----------



## whistech

Thank you so much for posting these delicious recipes. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TerriLynn

Old Fashioned Turnip Salad/Relish

5 cups grated peeled turnips (4 med)
3/4 cup grated onion
2 red apples, unpeeled, cored and chopped
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
1/4 cup salad oil
1 TBL water
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper


Combine all ingredients. Let stand overnight. Serve in lettuce cups, if you wish. Makes 1 1/2 quarts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Potato Vegetable Salad

2 cup cubed cooked cold potatoes
1 cup chopped pickled beets
2 cups shredded red cabbage
2 TBL chopped onion
6 TBL salad oil
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
lettuce

Combine all ingredients including 2/3 cup pickled beet liquid reserved from chopped pickled beets. Chill at least 4 hours, or overnight. Serve on lettuce, or in lettuce lined salad bowl.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Soup With Dumplings

Soup:

1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup water
6 medium potatoes
2 cups water
1 medium onion chopped
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
3 cups milk


Dumplings:

1 cup sifted flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp sugar
1 tsp parsley flakes
1 egg
1/2 cup milk

Cook celery in 1/2 cup water just until tender. Do not drain. 

Peel and cube potatoes. Place in 4 quart saucepan with 2 cups water. Add cooked celery, onion, salt and pepper. Cook until potatoes are tender. Mash slightly to eliminate definite cubes. Add milk; set aside until dumplings are mixed.

To make dumplings, sift together flour, baking powder, salt and sugar. Stir in parsley flakes.

Beat egg; add milk; add to dry ingredients and mix just until moistened. 

Bring soup to a boil. Drop dumplings by Tablespoonfuls into liquid so they don't touch. Turn heat to simmer, cover tightly; simmer gently 20 min. Don't lift lid.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Sauce Cubes

8 oz pkg sharp process cheese
3/4 cup water
1/3 cup butter or margarine
1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup non-fat dry milk
2 TBL water

Grate cheese; add to 3/4 cup water in saucepan. Heat over low heat, stirring occasionally, until melted and smooth.

Melt butter in another saucepan; remove from heat. Add flour; stir until smooth. Stir in salt, mustard and Worcestershire sauce. Add milk and 2 TBL water; stir until smooth.

Pour sauce into 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" x 2 1/2" loaf dish. Freeze until consistency of ice cream. Cut into 32 cubes; remove to chilled tray. Freeze until solid. Package; store in freezer. makes 32.

To Use: 

Stir 6 frozen cheese sauce cubes into 3/4 cup milk. Cook over med heat until thick and smooth. 

Wonderful over vegetables and in casseroles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sour Cream-Dill Sauce

1 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 cup water
1 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp sugar
1 cup dairy sour cream
2 tsp dill seeds

Melt butter in saucepan. Mix together water, flour, garlic salt and sugar; add to butter and cook until thickened. Add sour cream and dill seeds; heat, stirring, but do not let boil. Good over hot cooked carrots, zucchini, or other summer squash.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Velvet Sauce

2 TBL butter or margarine
3 TBL flour
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup dairy half and half

Melt butter in saucepan; blend in flour, but do not brown. Stir in broth and half and half. Cook quickly until sauce bubbles and thickens. Makes about 1 1/2 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

Savory Sauce for Boiled Potatoes

1/4 cup butter
2 TBL olive or salad oil
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 TBL snipped fresh parsley or 1 tsp parsley flakes
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
1/2 tsp salt
few grains coarse grind pepper
1 tsp flour

Melt butter in saucepan (do not brown) add olive oil, lemon peel and juice, then add remaining ingredients.

Heat slowly but do not boil. At serving time ladle a spoonful over each serving of potatoes, or place in gravy boat and pass at table.


----------



## TerriLynn

Broccoli Sauce

1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/3 cup vinegar
2 TBL butter

Blend together egg, sugar, salt, pepper, and vinegar in saucepan. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until thickened. Remove from heat and add butter. Stir until melted.

Serve over hot cooked broccoli.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet-Sour Sauce

1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
1 TBL cornstarch
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup vinegar

mix together dry ingredients in saucepan. Combine water and vinegar; mix into dry ingredients, stirring to prevent lumps. Cook and stir over low heat until mixture is clear and thick. Makes 1 cup.



****NOTE**** This is good in vegetable and meat combinations, such as Chinese and Japanese dishes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Garbanzo Dip

1 15oz can garbanzos (Chick-peas)
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3 cloves garlic-chopped
1/2 cup salad oil
1/4 cup lemon juice
2 TBL chopped parsley

Drain chick peas through sieve and wash under cold running water until water runs clear. Place in blender with salt, pepper, garlic, salad oil, and lemon juice. Blend until smooth. You may need to add 1 extra TBL oil to make mixture liquid enough.

Remove from blender container and combine with parsley. Chill thoroughly. 

Serve as a dip for crisp fresh vegetables or with sesame seed crackers. Makes about 2 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

KathyJ said:


> What a great thread! I've missed this place. Haven't been on for quite a while. I got an e-mail from HT and this thread was showcased on it. Just had to check it out.
> Thanks so much for all your work.
> I also collect cookbooks and love the community cookbooks.
> Are these all from Michigan cookbooks? just curious, as I grew up in Michigan.


Sorry I completely missed your post! Sometimes I get so focused on typing a recipe I forget to look back!

Yes most of the cookbooks I am looking at are from Michigan.....mostly gleaned from garage and estate sales over the years....who would of thought there would be such interest? I have one or two from the Chicago area, one from Georgia, and one from New Mexico. But most of them are local.


----------



## TerriLynn

MoTightwad said:


> I also got a notice about your cookbooks, Terrilynn. I follow almost every day so I won;t miss anything. Give us an update on your son every once in a while. Blessings, June


Thanks Mo! My boy is doing great, really not giving me a problem about staying off his right side at all, in fact I think he rather likes being waited on and catered to a bit (after all...who wouldn't) We get new x-rays on Feb 5th......hopefully all will be well and his cast will come off then! 

I still have quite a pile of books here....do you think this thread is getting too long?


----------



## TerriLynn

Triple Decker Hash

Melt 2 TBl butter or margarine in skillet. Add one pint thinly sliced potatoes. Cover with layer of left over meat (cold ham is very good) Add 4 good sized onions, sliced. And cover with another pint of raw sliced potatoes. Season well. Carefully add water until it can just be seen in potatoes. Cover closely and boil slowly without lifting cover for 30 min. Maintain heat by staying highheat until steaming, then simmer for required time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Pepper, Salmon, and Carrots

Remove stem and seed from peppers. Flake salmon, add rice. Add seasonings and 1/2 cup water. Stuff peppers 3/4ths full. Arrange stuffed peppers around edge of pan. Place sliced carrots in center, add salt and 2/3 cup water. Cover and cook on high heat until steaming, then reduce heat to simmer and cook one hour.

Serve with rich white sauce or cheese sauce. This dish may also be prepared in oven in covered casserole.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creole Sauce

2 TBL butter or bacon fat
2 TBL chopped onion
4 TBL chopped green pepper
2 TBL flour
2 cups tomatoes
1 bay leaf crushed
1/4 cup sliced stuffed olives
salt and pepper

Melt butter, add onion and green pepper and blend in the flour. Gradually stir in tomatoes and bay leaf. Cook until it thickens. Add olives.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fish Hash

2 cups cold flaked fish
1 cup chopped boiled potato
3 slices crisp bacon-diced
salt
1 tsp chopped fresh parsley
1 TBl chopped onion
1/2 tsp dried thyme
Pepper

Mix everything together well, and cook slowly in a well buttered hot pan until it becomes crispy and brown. Serve with ketchup and coleslaw for lunch or with a broiled tomato slice for breakfast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Truffles

1 can mushrooms, chopped or about half a pint, if fresh
water
1 lb cooked chicken-finely chopped
1 tsp flour
1 TBL butter
seasonings, as desired
Toast

Cover the mushrooms with water, and boil for 5 min Skim out the mushrooms into a hot dish, and you should have about a cup of liquid left in the pan. 

Thicken this with a teaspoon of flour, a tablespoon of butter and season well. Add the chicken and mushrooms; heat and stir well serve on small pieces of toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lemon Sirup

2 cups sugar
2 TBL corn sirup
1 cup water
3 TBL grated lemon rind

Combine all of your ingredients together in a saucepan and stir until your sugar has dissolved. Then simmer over a low flame for 15 minutes. Strain, and pour what's left into a jar. Pop that jar into the refrigerator and it'll keep for months.


----------



## TerriLynn

"Heloise" Peking Roast

3-5 lbs beef (any cut)
garlic and/or onion
1 cup vinegar
2 cups strong black coffee
2 cups water
salt and pepper

with sharp knife cut slits completely through any cut of beef. Insert slivers of garlic and/or onion into the slits. Pour vinegar over mat, making sure it runs into the slits.

Put in refrigerator and leave for 24-48 hours. place in heavy pot, iron if possible, and brown in oil until nearly burned on all sides.

Pour 2 cups of strong black coffee over meat. Add water and cover. Simmer on top of stove for 4 to 6 hours. Season with salt and pepper 20 minutes before serving. 

If liquid boils down, add 1 cup water at a time. Don't let the meat swim. Yummy black gravy puts mashed potatoes on cloud nine.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef and Noodles

1 lb ground beef
onion flakes
salt and pepper

Brown meat and cover with water. Add onions and cover and cook 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Thicken gravy, simmer. Serve over noodles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice Pie with Meat Crust

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped green pepper
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cups seasoned tomato sauce
3 cups cooked rice
3/4 cup grated American cheese

Combine beef, crumbs, onion, green pepper, seasonings, and 1/2 cup tomato sauce. Pat into bottom and sides of greased 10 inch pie plate. Combine rice with remaining tomato sauce and 1/2 cup of the cheese. Spoon into meat shell. Bake at 350* for 25 min. Sprinkle with remaining cheese and bake 5 more minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mustard Cream Sauce

2 TBL butter
1 1/2 TBl flour
1/2 tsp salt
pepper
1 TBL dry mustard
1 1/2 cups milk

Melt butter, blend in flour, salt, pepper, and mustard. Gradually add milk; cook until thickened, stirring constantly. makes 1 1/2 cups. Good on green vegetables and on cauliflower.


----------



## TerriLynn

Biddy On A Bun

1 cup chopped cooked chicken
3/4 cup chopped celery
1 med sweet pickle-chopped
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/3 cup mayonnaise
3 hamburg buns
3 ounces cheese-grated (3/4 cup)
6 stuffed olives

1. Combine chicken, celery, pickle, seasonings and mayonnaise. Mix well

2. Split buns; place on broiler rack, cut side up. Toast

3. Spread Chicken mixture on toasted buns.

4. Top each bun with 2 TBL grated cheese

5. Broil 2 minutes or until cheese is melted.

6. Top each open sandwich with a stuffed olive.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grilled Cheese and Deviled Ham

Spread 1 slice bread with deviled ham and add cheese and second slice of bread. Grill as usual.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Poor Boy sandwiches

2 TBL shortening
1/2 cup minced onion
1 clove garlic-minced
1 lb ground beef
1 tsp salt
3/4 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup tomato paste
1 cup tomato juice
1/2 cup cooked rice
3/4 tsp caraway seed
2 TBL paprika
1 TBL chili powder

Saute in shortening until soft the onion, celery, and garlic. Add ground beef, salt and pepper and brown lightly. Pour off excess fat. Add tomato paste and juice and bring to boil. Add rice, celery seed, caraway seed, paprika, and chili powder.

Simmer over low heat until mixture is thickened. Spoon into toasted hot dog buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Open Face Cheese Sandwiches

1 lb sharp cheese-grated
1 tsp dry mustard-scant
1 tsp grated onion
3 TBL Worcestershire sauce


Whites of 2 eggs-beaten and folded into above mixture.

Spread on bread or roll halves. Sprinkle with paprika. Place under broiler and stay right with them. Serve hot.


----------



## MO_cows

TerriLynn said:


> Mustard Cream Sauce
> 
> 2 TBL butter
> 1 1/2 TBl flour
> 1/2 tsp salt
> pepper
> 1 TBL dry mustard
> 1 1/2 cups milk
> 
> Melt butter, blend in flour, salt, pepper, and mustard. Gradually add milk; cook until thickened, stirring constantly. makes 1 1/2 cups. Good on green vegetables and on cauliflower.


I bet that would make really good "creamed cabbage"!


----------



## TerriLynn

New England Corn Chowder

4 slices bacon
1 med sized onion-thinly sliced
2 cups water
2 cups diced potatoes
salt-pepper
2 cups cream style corn (1 1lb can)
2 cups rich milk like half and half
1 TBL butter

Cook 4 slices of bacon in a saucepan until some of the fat is fried out. Add the onion and cook until the bacon is crisp and the onions lightly browned.

Take out the bacon ad drain it on absorbent paper. Put 2 cups of water and diced potatoes into the pan with salt and pepper. Simmer covered for about 20 min.

Add cream style corn and milk and simmer another 5 minutes. Just before serving, add butter and the bacon crumbled into bits. 

Very simple to make and especially nice on crisp, cool days.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beans With Mustard Sauce

1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 beaten egg yolks
3/4 cup milk-scalded
2 tsp lemon juice, fresh, frozen or canned. Or vinegar
3 cups hot green beans

Mix mustard and salt in double boiler, add egg yolks, beat well. 

Slowly add hot milk. Cook until thick and add lemon juice. Pour mustard over hot green beans.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creole Green Beans

1 TBL chopped onion
2 TBL salad oil
1/3 cup chili sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1 number 2 can (2 1/2 cups) green beans

Cook onion in salad oil until soft. Add chili sauce, salt and drained beans. Cook only until thoroughly heated, stirring often.


----------



## TerriLynn

MO_cows said:


> I bet that would make really good "creamed cabbage"!


Oh yes I bet it would! I love reading these old recipes....I get so many ideas of things to make with what's already in my cupboard!


----------



## TerriLynn

Old Fashioned Green Beans and Bacon

3/4 lb green beans
8 slices bacon
2 med sized potatoes -pared and cut in 1/2 in pieces
1 small onion sliced
1/4 cup water
1/2 tsp salt 

Cook green beans in a small amount of boiling salted water 10-15 minutes, or until just tender. Dice the bacon and fry until crisp. Add green beans and remaining ingredients to bacon and cook, covered about 15 minutes, or until potatoes are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Rutabaga

1 small rutabaga (1 lb)
3/4 cup water
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBl margarine

Peel and dice rutabaga; place in a baking dish with a tight fitting cover. Add water, salt, and dot with margarine. Cover and bake in a 350* oven for hour and 15 min.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn said:


> Thanks Mo! My boy is doing great, really not giving me a problem about staying off his right side at all, in fact I think he rather likes being waited on and catered to a bit (after all...who wouldn't)  We get new x-rays on Feb 5th......hopefully all will be well and his cast will come off then!
> 
> I still have quite a pile of books here....do you think this thread is getting too long?


TerriLynn, No this thread is not getting too long. I come here every day to look at the recipes you post and have tried several and they were all good. Please keep your recipes coming. :thumb:


----------



## TerriLynn

Roadside Potatoes

2 quarts raw coarsely ground potatoes
1 tsp ground pepper
1 ground onion
1/2 cup chopped sharp cheese
2 TBL flour
1/4 cup oleo
1 1/2 tsp salt

Mix, turn into greased baking dish. Scald enough milk to cover the above.

Bake in 350* oven- covered.

Remove cover to brown (excellent) Equally good rewarmed!!


----------



## TerriLynn

Tramp Hash

Cut up leftover sausage or beef. Cook 6 med potatoes, 2 sliced onions with the meat and meat stock till soft. Before serving add enough bread crumbs to soak up meat stock.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrots and Apples

3 medium carrots, peeled, sliced
2 TBL butter
1 med apple sliced
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup packed brown sugar

Saute carrots in butter in skillet until tender crisp. Add apple. Cook until heated through, stirring constantly. Stir in cinnamon and brown sugar.


----------



## Homesteader1

Here is a great site to place recipes on. Their are some killer ones already their but more are always welcomed best part is it's free to place recipes and pictures. Enjoy!* Go HERE*
Please use the recipe corner to place them. Looking forward to tasting them.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peach Upside Down Cake

1 8oz can sliced peaches
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3 TBL butter
1/3 cup shortening
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 cup flour
1 1/4 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Drain peaches, reserving syrup. Mix 1 TBL reserved syrup and brown sugar with butter in 8 inch cake pan. Arrange peaches in prepared pan.

Cream shortening and sugar in mixing bowl until light and fluffy. Mix in egg and vanilla. Add enough water to remaining reserved peach syrup to measure 1/2 cup. Add to creamed mixture alternately with sifted dry ingredients, mixing well after each addition. 

Pour over peaches. Bake at 350* for 40-45 minutes or until cake tests done. Invert on serving plate to cool.


----------



## TerriLynn

Teen Agers Delight

1/2 lb frankfurters, cut in 1/2 inch pieces
3 1/2 cup baked beans (2 lb cans)
1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup water
1 TBL prepared mustard
3/4 cup flour
1 TBL sugar
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
2/3 cup cornmeal
1 beaten egg
1/4 cup shortening or salad oil
1/3 cup finely chopped onion

Combine frankfurters, beans, catsup, 1/2 cup of water and mustard, in 12 x 8 x 2 inch baking dish.

Sift together flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Stir in cornmeal. Add beaten egg, 2/3 cup milk, and shortening. add onion to the dry ingredients. Stir to combine. Spoon over beans. Bake at 400* for 35-40 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamettes Pizza Party

Brown in skillet 1 pound of ground beef and your own seasonings to taste. Add 2 cans of tomato soup. Cook 15 minutes until thickened, stir frequently. Cook Creamettes, drain and add to them:

1 cup milk
1 egg

Mix. Spread layer of creamettes in a 13 x 9 x 2 inch pan, cover with a layer of meat mixture. Top with sliced American Cheese and bake 20-30 minutes at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion and Potato Soup

2 cups chopped onion
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
2 cups milk
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp salt
3 cups freshly boiled potatoes, chopped and heated with 1 cup of the water in which cooked, or milk.

Cook onions in the butter in a covered saucepan until they are soft but not yellow. Add the flour and stir until smooth. Add the potatoes and the liquid in which they were heated. Cook the mixture, stirring it frequently, until it thickens. Add the milk, the salt, and the pepper and bring the mixture to a boil.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream Of Squash Soup

Hubbard squash (about 1 1/2lbs)
1/2 to 1 tsp chopped onion
2 TBL butter
3 TBL flour
3 cups milk
3/4 to 1 tsp salt
few grains pepper

Peel and dice the squash and cook in boiling salted water until tender. Drain and boil down the liquid to 1/2 cup.

Press the squash through a sieve. Cook the onion in the water, add the flour and mix well. Add the milk gradually and cook, stirring constantly until thickened. Add the salt, pepper, squash and squash liquid. Reheat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream of Baked Bean Soup

2 cups medium white sauce
2 cups milk
2 cups baked beans
1/2 tsp salt

Add the milk to the white sauce, stirring it constantly. Put beans through a strainer and combine the strained portion with the milk and sauce mixture. Add the salt and heat it thoroughly. 2 or 3 slices of bacon or salt pork, cut in small pieces and fried crisp, added to the soup just before serving, give a special flavor to the soup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Black Bean Soup

1 cup black beans
1 1/2 quarts of water
1 onion
1 TBL fat
2 hard cooked eggs
2 stalks celery
1 lemon
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1/2 tsp mustard
salt and pepper and paprika to taste

Soak beans overnight. Drain in the morning, and cover with cold water. Add sliced onion, which has sauted in fat, and the stalks of celery broken into inch pieces. Simmer this, adding more water as needed to cover, until beans are soft. Press the mixture through a sieve, again bring to the boiling point, and then add mustard, pepper, salt and paprika to taste. 

Combine flour and butter as for white sauce and use to bind soup, to prevent separation. Cut eggs and lemon in thin slices. Add to strained soup just before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

New England Chowder

2 pounds fish (cod or Haddock)
2 cups diced potatoes
1/3 cup salt pork-diced
1 sliced onion
2 cups scalded milk
1 TBL butter
6 common crackers-split

Try out salt pork in kettle in which white chowder is to be cooked. Remove crisp salt pork, to be added last. Brown onion in fat. Add fish, cut in small pieces, and potatoes, with just enough water to cook them. Simmer until tender, add butter and scalded milk. (New Yorkers add 2 cups canned tomatoes.) Season to taste, add the crisp pork, and crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Chowder

1 med minced onion
1/2 cup salt pork
1 cup diced carrot
1 cup diced potato
1 cup diced celery
2 cups tomatoes canned or fresh
1 quart thin white sauce

Saute the diced pork until it is brown, add all the vegetables except the tomatoes, and sautÃ© them until light brown.

Cover the mixture with boiling water and cook until the vegetables are tender. Add the salt, paprika, and white sauce.

Heat the tomatoes, combine the two mixtures, and serve at once. The recipe makes approximately 9 cups of chowder.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cucumber and Radish Salad

Pare cucumber. Cut in 2 inch pieces. Make cuts as if for thin slices but do not cut all the way through. Insert slice of radish in each cut. Serve on lettuce with French Dressing.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Cabbage Salad

2 cups diced apple
1 cup diced celery
1 cup shredded cabbage
2 cups whipped cream
2 TBL honey
1 TBL lemon juice
2 tsp prepared mustard

Mix diced apple, celery, and shredded cabbage. Combine honey, lemon uice and mustard, and add this mixture to whipped cream. Then stir in apple, celery, and cabbage mixture. Serve at once on beds of lettuce. You can "dress up" this salad by garnishing with balls of cream cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Onion Salad

6 large onions
3/4 cup cooked carrots, diced
3/4 cup cooked beets, diced
3/4 cup cooked lima beans
1/2 tsp salt

Peel onions and cook in salted water until tender. Remove centers, being careful not to break shells. Cool. Mix carrots, beets, lima beans, and salt. Mix well with French dressing. Chill Fill onions with vegetable mixture and arrange on lettuce leaves. Serve with French dressing.


----------



## TerriLynn

Japanese Potato Salad

1 cup flaky, hot, boiled rice
1 med to large potato, hot, mashed
4 hard cooked eggs
1/4 cup French OR boiled dressing
1 TBL chopped parsley
2 TBL chopped sweet red pepper OR pimento
1 TBL chopped green pepper
1 TBL chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt

Mix rice, potato, and 2 of the eggs sieved into salad dressing. Chill. Just before serving, add remaining ingredients. Taste and add more seasoning if necessary. Heap on lettuce, or serve without greens from large bowl. Garnish with remaining eggs, sliced or sieved.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Cucumber Salad

3 tart apples
1 large cucumber
salad dressing
lettuce OR Cabbage
Nuts**if desired

Wash, peel, and dice apples and cucumber- or leave with peeling on both, if preferred, for color. Toss together with salad dressing, place on shredded cabbage, and sprinkle nuts on top, or sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## TerriLynn

Boiled Dressing

2 egg yolks
2 TBL butter
1 1/2 TBL cornstarch
3/4 cup milk
1/4 TBL salt
1 tsp mustard
2 TBL sugar
1/4 cup vinegar

Melt butter, add cornstarch and cook until smooth, stirring constantly. Add milk, and boil 3 minutes. Set aside to cool. Mix dry ingredients, and add them to slightly beaten eggs. Stir two mixtures together until smooth. Add vinegar gradually. Cook in double boiler until mixture thickens, stirring frequently. Cool.


----------



## TerriLynn

Jam Mayonnaise

Combine 2 TBL black raspberry jam and 1/2 cup mayonnaise; fold in 1/4 cup heavy cream, whipped. Serve with fruit salads.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken With Rice

1 fryer- cut up
1/2 cup olive oil
1 1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup rice
1/8 tsp powdered ginger
1 clove garlic (optional)
3 cups canned tomatoes

Fry chicken in oil until golden brown. Place in bottom of casserole with the oil. Sprinkle over it salt and the rice, the latter washed and drained. Bury the clove of garlic in the bottom. Pour over all the tomatoes and bake covered in moderate oven, 350* until the rice is tender and fluffy, about an hour or slightly longer. Remove clove of garlic before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Frankfurters 

8 slices bacon
8 large frankfurters

Split frankfurters lengthwise, but do not cut all the way through, fill with celery stuffing and wrap slice of bacon around each and fasten with toothpick.

Pour little water in bacon pan and place frankfurters close together in pan. 

Bake in over 400* or 425* until bacon is crisp and brown.


Celery Stuffing


3 cups dry bread or toasted crumbs 
1 1/2 cups diced celery (you may also chop celery leaves)
1 small onion, chopped
1 1/2 cups water 
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp sage 

Put in a little butter to suit taste. Cook onions until soft with the celery. Then add bread or crumbs with sage.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Patties

1 1/2 pounds pork sausage
1/2 cup uncooked rice
1/2 cup cream or top milk
1 cup tomato puree
flour
1 TBL green pepper-chopped
1/4 onion, chopped
1 cup hot water

Mix the pork sausage, uncooked rice, onion, green pepper and cream. Form into balls or patties. Roll in flour and place in a buttered baking dish. Cover with tomato puree, which is diluted with 1 cup boiling water. 

Cover the dish and bake in a moderate oven 350* for 1 1/2 hours. If necessary, add more hot water, as baking with uncooked rice absorbs the liquid. If desired, a gravy may be made by adding more hot liquid and thickening with flour smoothed in cold water, using 2 TBL for 1 cup of liquid. Return to the oven and cook until the liquid is thickened.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Stuffing

1 cup onions
2 tsp poultry seasoning
1 egg slightly beaten
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup boiling water
3 cups soft bread crumbs
1/2 cup melted butter
Few grains pepper

Parboil onions 10 minutes in boiling water, add poultry seasoning, and cook 2 min longer.

Combine bread crumbs, eggs, butter, salt and pepper. Add onion. Mix well. Use for stuffing pork, chicken, duck, green peppers or tomatoes.

Makes enough stuffing for 1 small chicken.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Dumplings

3 tsp baking powder
2 cups flour
3/4 to 1 cup tomato juice
1 tsp salt

Sift dry ingredients. Add tomato juice to make stiff drop batter. Combine well. Drop by tablespoons on top of stew. Cover tightly and steam 12 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrots and Peas with Green Mint

2 cups cooked cubed carrots
Fresh mint 5 or 6 sprigs
1 cup cooked peas
salt and pepper to taste
2 TBL butter
1/2 tsp sugar

Simmer the carrots, peas, and mint leaves together for about 5 minutes in just enough water to cover. Drain them, (saving the vegetable juice for use in a sauce or gravy) add the butter and the salt and pepper to taste; then sprinkle with the sugar and set the mixture in a warm oven until the sugar melts. Serve this with a garnish of fresh mint leaves.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Liver Omelet

6 eggs
3/4 tsp salt
1/3 cup milk
2 TBL butter
Dash Pepper
3 chicken livers

Simmer livers until tender (about 5 minutes). Season with butter, salt and pepper. Beat eggs, add milk and seasonings and heat thoroughly. Turn mixture into a hot buttered frying pan and cook over moderate heat. Shake gently so that the uncooked portion flows underneath. When browned on bottom, sprinkle with coarsely chopped chicken livers, fold and serve immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Szekely Gullash

2 lbs pork
2 lbs sauerkraut
2 TBL fat
salt
2 onions-chopped
1 tsp paprika
water
1 cup sour cream

Cut meat into 1/2 inch cubes. Put the chopped onions into the heated fat, stewing until yellow. Add first the paprika, and then meat. Let stew without water for some minutes, but be careful that it doesn't stick.

Add just one ladleful of water, and when this is soaked up, another, and so on until the meat begins to get tender. This may take an hour. When stewing, boil the sauerkraut with a little water until soft.

Add it to the meat add cream, and boil a minute. Take care there is not too much juice. This is especially nice if made of 2 or 3 different kinds of meat such as beef, pork, veal or mutton and smoked ham or sausage.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Chili Con Carne

1 hen, cut up
1 tsp salt
1 medium onion sliced
about 5 cups red kidney beans ( 2 cans)
1 cup pimento, chopped
4 cups canned tomatoes
1 tsp or more chili powder
salt and pepper

Half cover chicken with boiling water. Add salt and simmer until about 3/4 done (1 1/2-2 hours). Meanwhile, cook onion in a small amount of fat until delicately browned. Drain tomatoes, mix chili powder to a paste with a small amount of tomato juice. 

Add onion, beans, drained tomatoes and chili powder to chicken. Simmer until chicken is tender and mixture nicely thickened. Stir frequently to prevent sticking.

Taste. Add more chili powder if desired. Season with salt and pepper.


----------



## TerriLynn

Aji De Gallina (Peruvian)

about 1 cup chili
about 9 TBL Italian cheese
2 cups olive oil
1 pint milk
1 loaf white bread
1 onion
12 potatoes
12 eggs
2 tomatoes
1 chicken

Cut fat chicken in pieces and cook. Baste with broth while it is cooking. When tender enough to shred easily, remove and shred.

While chicken is cooking, cut chili until it is almost like powder. Mix chili and oil together and put in frying pan. Add tomatoes and onion, cut very fine.

Mix milk and the inside of the loaf of bread. Pour it with the chili and the broth in which the chicken was cooked into the frying pan.

Mix cheese with the oil and chili. Cook a few minutes, taking care that it doesn't get dry. (add more oil if it gets too dry)

Pour this over shredded chicken. Boil and skin 12 potatoes, and mix with 12 hard boiled eggs. Put into a serving dish, and pour the chicken mixture over the potatoes and eggs. Add seasoning to taste.


----------



## MoTightwad

Terrylynn, You could never get too many recipes on here for me. I love reading them and have copied a lot of them to use. Thanks for your work. Glad your son is doing good. Hope he is back on his feet and going strong real soon. Blessings, June


----------



## TerriLynn

Ok then, I will keep plugging along  Problem is we are doing schoolwork all day so I don't always have the time to go through cookbooks.....(even though that's what I would prefer to do!)

Second thing is even though I still have quite a few cook books to go through (about 2 boxes yet) I am starting to see the same recipes over and over again. 

I have been including recipes using tomato soup, however I have been avoiding ones that call for "cream of anything" type soups. 


Should I start posting those types of recipes as well?


----------



## TerriLynn

Puchero


Boil a piece of beef preferably one with some fat, until it is tender. About 3/4 hour before it is done, add cabbage, carrots, onions, sweet potatoes, turnips, and chickpeas. Salt and pepper to taste. Serve with rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chop Suey

6 medium onions, chopped
1/2 cup rice, cooked
6 medium potatoes, cooked and diced
3/4 pound ground beef
1 cup tomatoes
cracker crumbs
butter and salt

Brown onions in butter. Brown the beef, adding onions, rice and potatoes in a baking dish, with tomatoes. Sprinkle cracker crumbs over top and dot with butter and salt to taste. Use the water in which the potatoes cooked to make right thickness, bake one hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lamb Shortcake

Dice cold, cooked lamb. Combine it with a rich cream sauce. Add 1 chopped hard cooked egg. Serve on hot baking powder biscuits, split open and buttered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Shepherds Pie

Diced cooked meat
1/3 cup diced celery
2 TBL minced onion
3/4 cup gravy or water
1 TBL flour
3 1/2 cups seasoned mashed potatoes

Combine meat, celery and onion and place in casserole. Mix flour with gravy and pour over meat. Pile the mashed potatoes over the whole and bake in a moderate oven, 350* for 30 min.

Or for pot roast pie, put biscuit dough on top. Bake 425* for about 15 minutes or until nicely browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Uncooked Fondant

2 egg whites
8 TBL butter or other fat
1/4 tsp salt
4 cups powdered sugar

Cream the fat with 1/2 of the sugar. Stir in the unbeaten egg white. Add gradually the rest of the sugar, enough to make a smooth mixture stiff enough to mold. Form immediately into bon-bons.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Casserole

2 med sized cooked potatoes - sliced
4 hard cooked eggs- sliced
2 cups diced, cooked ham
2 cups canned or frozen asparagus
2 cups medium white sauce
1 cup buttered bread crumbs


Arrange potatoes in casserole; cover with eggs and ham. Top with drained asparagus (reserve liquor from canned asparagus to use as part of liquid in white sauce). Season with salt and pepper. Add white sauce; top with crumbs. Bake in slow oven 300* 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Elegant Hash

3 cups raw potatoes-ground
1 cup raw carrots-ground
2 small onions, ground
2 TBl parsley
1 pound ground beef
1 cup milk OR left over gravy OR bouillon cube with hot water
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Combine above ingredients and pour into baking dish. Cover top with crumbs and bake in 350* oven 1 1/2 hours. Serve with catsup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Hot Dish

1 lb ground beef
1 diced onion
butter, salt and pepper
sliced potatoes
1 can cream corn
1/3 cup milk

Mix and season beef and onion; place in bottom of casserole. Add layer of seasoned potatoes, dot with bits of butter. Pour corn over top; rinse can with milk and add to corn. Cover top with buttered crumbs. Bake at 350* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Choice Chicken Salad

6 eggs
1/2 cup chopped pickle
1 5 or 6 lb chicken (cooked and chopped)
nuts**optional

Mix above together well, Add special dressing listed below.


Special Dressing For Chicken Salad

1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp mustard
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL flour
2 beaten eggs
1 cup sweet milk
1 cup vinegar
dash red pepper

Mix dry ingredients and add beaten eggs, milk and vinegar. Cook until thick or the desired consistency is reached.


----------



## TerriLynn

Milk and Honey Balls

1 1/4 cup honey
1 1/2 cup peanut butter
3 cups dry (powdered) skim milk

Mix honey and peanut butter. Gradually add dry milk, mixing well. With greased hands, form into small balls. Roll the balls in additional milk powder. Chill until firm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Clover Tea

Gather tender leaves and blossoms when full grown. Dry at room temperature. When dry, rub into small particles. Seal in jars. This will help it to retain flavor. One teaspoon to each cup of boiling water. Brew in cup or in teapot as you would oriental tea. Sweeten with honey.


----------



## TerriLynn

Green Pepper Stew

1 onion, cut up
4 TBL shortening
2 cups water
2 green peppers, cut up
2 red tomatoes, cut up
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp (scant) black pepper
4 potatoes, diced
2 TBL flour

Brown onion in shortening. Add water, pepper, tomatoes, salt and pepper, cook for 20 min. Add potatoes and cook until potatoes are soft but not mushy. Mix the flour with a little water, add enough of this mixture to vegetables to thicken.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Onions

1/4 tsp pepper
1 TBL bacon drippings
4 large onions
1 tsp salt

Cut onions; place in buttered baking dish. Add salt and pepper to taste. Pour bacon drippings over onion slices. Cover, bake, stirring occasionally. Serve when slightly brown. Baking time 40 minutes. Oven temperature 375*


----------



## TerriLynn

Onions and Mushrooms

1 tsp flour
3/4 cup onion broth
1/2 cup cracker crumbs
8 meduim onions
1 4 oz can mushrooms
4 TBL butter, melted

Cook onions in boiling, salted water until tender. Brown mushrooms in butter. Thicken onion broth with flour and pour over mushrooms. Simmer until thick. Place onions in baking dish. Pour mushroom mixture over them. Sprinkle cracker crumbs on top and brown in oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Asparagus Rice Surprise

1 cup rice
1 no. 2 can asparagus
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 can chopped mushrooms, drained
1/2 cup mushroom liquid

Boil rice until tender. Mold in flat oval dish or salad mold. Invert onto hot platter. Heat asparagus in its own liquid. Drain, reserving liquid. Stand asparagus around rice to garnish the mold. Melt butter in a sauce pan; blend in flour and salt. Gradually add 1 1/2 cups asparagus liquid; cook until thickened. Add mushrooms and mushroom liquid. Pour over rice and asparagus.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tunaroni

1 8oz pkg elbow macaroni
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
2 cups milk
1 TBL chopped onion
1/2 TBL prepared mustard
3/4 tsp salt
1 cup grated cheese
2 cans tuna, drained and flaked

Cook macaroni in boiling, salted water; drain. Make a cream sauce of the butter, flour, milk; season with onion, mustard and salt. Combine sauce and macaroni; add cheese and tuna and mix all together. Pour into a casserole and bake in 350* oven about 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Raw Hash

3 cups raw potatoes, grated
1 cup raw carrots, grated
2 small onions, grated
1 TBL parsley
1 lb ground beef
1 cup milk OR left over gravy OR bouillon cube and hot water
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Combine above ingredients and pour into baking dish. Cover top with crumbs and bake in 350* oven 1 1/2 hours. Serve with catsup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham dish

2 cups cubed, cooked, ham
1/2 cup uncooked rice
5 medium carrots, cooked 15 min
1 onion, sliced
1 pint tomatoes
bread crumbs, buttered

Place ham in bottom of casserole. Add rice, carrots, plus juice, onion, and tomatoes. Cover with crumbs and bake in 350* oven for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Soup with Meat Dumplings

3 bouillon cubes
6 cups water
1 bud garlic or 1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp salt
1 cup each: carrots, onions, celery, potatoes, all diced

Dissolve bouillon cubes in water in large kettle. Add remaining ingredients; simmer for 1/2 hour.


Dumplings:

1/2 pound ground beef
1/4 lb ground smoked ham
1/4 cup fine cracker crumbs
1 egg
1/4 tsp salt
1 TBL parsley, finely minced

Mix together dumpling ingredients; form into balls about 1 inch in diameter (makes abut 30 balls). Drop carefully into simmering soup; cook for 1/2 hour. At serving time, add 1 can cream style corn and reheat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Winter Casserole

2 lbs cubed chicken
2 med apples, diced
1 cup celery, cut up
1 large sweet onion, diced
1 can mushroom soup, plus one can milk
1 can chicken broth, plus one can milk
1/2 cup sliced stuffed olives
cornstarch, to thicken
salt, pepper
1/8 tsp each thyme and marjoram
1 tsp prepared mustard

Brown meat. Saute in butter, until tender, apples, celery, and onion. Make a cream sauce of soup, broth, milk and olives; thicken with cornstarch to desired thickness and add seasonings.

Mix meat and sauteed ingredients into cream sauce. Serve over rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dutch Oven Dinner

6 slices bacon
1 lb ground beef
4 medium onions, sliced
4 medium potatoes, sliced
4-6 carrots, sliced
1/4 cup chopped green pepper (optional)

Cut bacon into 1 inch pieces; line bottom of a dutch oven. Form ground beef into patties; place on top of bacon. season with salt and pepper. Then place layer of onions, potatoes, and carrots, (in order given) Salt each layer. Sprinkle green pepper over entire mixture. Cover: cook over medium heat 3 minutes after bacon sizzles. Add 1/4 cup water; cook over low heat 40 minutes.

Serves 4--increase potatoes and carrots to serve more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Casserole

1 can whole kernel corn
1/2 pound pork sausage
1 cup rolled oats, uncooked

Combine above ingredients in a shallow baking dish; cover. Bake in a 350* oven 30 minutes; remove cover and bake 10-15 minutes more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spanish Beans

1 cup beans
1/4 lb ground beef
1/4 lb ground pork
1 cup tomatoes-cooked
1 cup celery-cut up
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup carrots- diced
1 small onion, chopped
2 tsp salt
1/4 cup rice

Soak beans overnight with small amount of soda. Cook to boiling point; drain. Add fresh water, cook until tender; drain. Cook vegetables and add beans. Lightly fry meat, break in pieces and add to other ingredients. Amount of water used depends on thickness desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chinese Sweet and Sour Fish

About 2 lbs fish (Frozen haddock or ocean perch are very good)
8 TBL sugar
8 TBL vinegar
4 TBL cornstarch
2 cups water
1 tsp salt
4 TBL soy sauce
4-5 slices fresh ginger OR 1/2 tsp powdered ginger
2 green onions, sliced
a little garlic

Fry the fish lightly in shortening or oil. Take it from the pan and pour off most of the oil, leaving about 1 TBL. Put in onion and ginger, and cook until the onion is light gold.

Mix remaining ingredients in a bowl, add to the green onions, and cook until mixture becomes translucent, stirring frequently. Pour it onto the fried fish and serve with rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Salad

2 cups good sized chunks turkey
1 cup pineapple chunks
3/4 cup large grapes, halved and pitted
1/2 cup pecan halves

Stir in sufficient mayonnaise to just moisten ingredients.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean And Bacon Slaw

1 cup cooked kidney beans, drained
1 1/2 cups shredded cabbage
1/2 cup celery, diced
1/3 cup onion, finely chopped
4 strips cooked bacon, crumbled
salt and pepper
2 TBL vinegar
1/2 cup mayonnaise

Toss above ingredients together lightly; chill


----------



## TerriLynn

Cold'N Crisp Salad

2 oranges, cut into halved slices
2 tomatoes, cut into halved slices
1 green pepper, slivered
3 green onions, sliced
5 radishes, sliced
1 cucumber, sliced
2 stalks celery, sliced diagonally


Dressing:

1/3 cup vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
2/3 cup water
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper


----------



## TerriLynn

Venetian Bread

1 loaf french bread
1/2 cup softened butter
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
2 TBL olive oil
1/2 cup parsley, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1/2 tsp basil
salt to taste

Cut bread crosswise in thick slices; do not cut through bottom crust. Blend butter and remaining ingredients together; spread between slices of bread. Wrap loaf in foil and bake in 375* oven 15 minutes. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pigs in A Blanket

2 cups flour
3 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup lard-not scant
2 lbs ground lean pork steak

Work lard into sifted dry ingredients with pastry blender. Add enough milk ot keep mixture stiff; then roll dough quite thin. Season meat with salt and pepper and form into small rolls; or place a flat piece of meat on a 3 inch square of dough and roll up together. Bake in a 350* oven for 25-30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Tuna For Buns

2 7 oz cans solid pack tuna
1/3 cup sliced onions
1/4 lb mushrooms sliced
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp celery salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 lemon, sliced
2 TBL french dressing
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup chili sauce
2 TBL brown sugar
8 hamburger buns, halved

drain tuna; reserve 2 TBL oil. Heat tuna oil; add onions, mushrooms, salt, celery salt, and pepper. Cook until browned; add tuna and lemon and cook for 5 minutes.

Combine French dressing, ketchup, chili sauce, and brown sugar; mix well; heat to serving temperature. 

Meanwhile, toast buns. Remove lemon from tuna mixture; then arrange tun mixture on toasted buns. Top with tomato mixture.


----------



## TerriLynn

Evening Snack

Trim crusts from sliced, white bread. Roll slices flat with pie roller and spread with mixture of:

1 cup leftover meat, ground
sweet pickle relish
mayonnaise

Roll slice and fasten with toothpick, or seal open edge with softened butter or margarine. Top side may also be buttered. Broil until warmed through and toasted light brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped potatoes Au Gratin

Potatoes, thinly sliced
onion, minced
salt, pepper
canned mushrooms, sliced
grated cheese
milk

Arrange layers of potatoes, which have been chilled, in greased baking dish. Over each layer sprinkle onion, seasonings, and mushrooms. Dot with butter and sprinkle with enough cheese to cover layer. Place top layer of cheese on for last 15 minutes of baking. Cover potatoes with milk. Bake, uncovered, in 350* oven 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Green Peppers

2 slices smoked ham
6 medium size peppers
12 soda crackers
1 cup canned tomatoes
1 small onion, chopped
2 beaten eggs

Parboil ham, drain and retain liquid. Remove stem and seeds from peppers; wash and cut in half lengthwise. Chop ham and grind up soda crackers; mix meat and crackers with tomatoes. Add onion and eggs. Fill empty peppers with this mixture and arrange in low baking dish surrounded by liquid from ham. Bake in 450* oven for 20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Glazed Potatoes

4 large potatoes, cut in half lengthwise
1 cup mushroom gravy
1/2 cup water

Cook potatoes slowly for 10 minutes; drain. Arrange in shallow bakind dish, which has been buttered. Thin mushroom gravy with water and pour over potatoes. Bake in 325* oven for 35-40 minutes; baste occasionally. These potatoes are good served with meatloaf.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Nut Pita (Pita Sa Orasima)

3/4 cup sweet butter
grated peel of one lemon
7 egg yolks
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp baking soda
1 1/4 pounds flour

cream butter, add sugar, lemon peel, and soda. Mix well, add yolks, and beat again add flour gradually, beating dough constantly until well blended. Chill.


Filling:

3/4 cup ground walnuts
1 cup sugar
7 egg whites - beaten stiff
2 grated apples

Mix nuts and sugar. Add them gradually to beaten egg whites. Then fold in apples. 

Roll out 2/3 of the dough and line sides and bottom of an ungreased baking pan. Add filling. Roll out remaining dough and lattice over top Bake in 250* oven 45 minutes to one hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tater Dog

Cut a potato about 5 inches long in half.

With a spoon scrape out the center of both halves, enough to hold a wiener.

Insert the wiener in the cavity, spread with margarine, as dash of salt and pepper and chili sauce.

Butt the potato together, use 2 toothpicks to hold. Grease outside liberally with butter or margarine.

Put into oven, bake until potato is well baked. 

Serve with coleslaw.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kids Delight

Prepare one recipe for biscuit dough.

Roll out thin, cut in 3 pieces.

Spread one piece with apple jelly and peanut butter.

Spread one piece with stewed apples and grated cheese.

Spread one piece with fig preserves.

Roll each piece into a slender roll. Slice into 1 inch thickness. Place on greased pan. Bake 12 minutes in moderate oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hearty Hot Sandwich

1/2 cup baked beans
chopped onion
chopped green pepper
mustard and pepper to taste

Mix together and place on 5 slices of toast. Top with slice of cheddar cheese. Broil.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Sandwich Spread

1/4 cup crushed pineapple
1 cup chopped cooked ham
1 tsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp horseradish 
1 TBl mayonnaise
10 slices buttered bread

Mix well and spread on bread.


----------



## TerriLynn

Elite Sandwich Filling

Fry crisply 1/2 pound bacon, crumbled fine
4 hard cooked eggs, chopped fine
4 stalks celery, chopped fine
a few olives, chopped fine
1/3 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing.


Mix and chill


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Filled Buns

1 lb browned sausage, chopped fine
2 hard boiled eggs
1 small onion
3/4 cup mushroom gravy
1/4 cup diced cheese

Blend ingredients. Spread on 1 1/2 dozen buns. Heat for 45-45 minutes in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Noodles Casserole

2 cups cooked noodles
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 lb minced ham
1 beaten egg
2 TBL melted butter
1 lb 1 oz can creamed corn
3/4 cup shredded cheese
1 1/2 cup bread crumbs

Combine ingredients together in a greased 2 quart casserole, reserving 1/2 cup crumbs for garnish.

Bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Penny Supper

6 wieners thinly sliced in disks
4 med potatoes, cooked and diced
2 TBL minced onion
1/4 cup soft butter or margarine
1 cup leftover peas or beans or both
1 cup chicken gravy
1 tsp prepared mustard
salt and pepper to taste

Combine all ingredients in a bowl and stir until well mixed.

Put in 7 x 11 in baking dish and dot with reserved wiener "pennies".

Cover tightly with foil and bake in a 350* oven for 30 minutes. 

For a quickie dish, combine all of the ingredients in a heavy skillet and heat until bubbly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Shepherds Pie casserole

Make meatloaf, put in bottom of casserole dish. Slice potatoes on top of meatloaf. Add salt. One can cream style corn on top of potatoes.

Bake 350* for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, covered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn pudding

2 cups canned cream style corn
2 beaten eggs
1 tsp sugar
1 1/2 TBL melted butter
2 cups scalded milk
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Combine and bake in buttered casserole dish at 325* until firm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Day Casserole

Cook:

2 cups macaroni (sea shell or elbow)
1 tsp salt

Drain in colander and cool by running cold water through.

Add:

1 can tuna
2 stalks celery (chopped)
1/4 cup green pepper (chopped)
tomato wedges
a few strips of bacon fried and crumbled


Mix with salad dressing.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Bombay

1/2 cup diced green pepper
1 small onion minced
1/2 cup oleo
1 cup chopped pared apple
1 cup raw rice
2 1/2 cup broth or water
3/4 cup tomato juice
1/2 tsp pepper
4 cups turkey or chicken
1/2 cup grated cheese over top

Bake at 350* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Bean Casserole

Loaf:

1 lb ground cooked ham
1/3 cup bread crumbs
1 TBL chopped parsley
1/3 cup milk
2 beaten eggs
2 TBL chopped onion

Glaze:

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
2 TBL dry mustard

Filling:

1 can (16 oz) Pork and beans with tomato sauce
1 cup chopped apple

Combine loaf ingredients; mix well and form into ring by pressing evenly around sides of a deep 1 1/2 quart round casserole. Bake at 350* for 20 minutes.

Meanwhile combine glaze ingredients in saucepan and boil one minute. Add 2 TBL glaze to beans and apple mixture in center of loaf and baste loaf and beans with glaze. Return to oven for 30 minutes. Baste and bake 15 minutes more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Uncooked Candy

1 cup white syrup
1 cup peanut butter
1 1/4 cup powdered sugar
1 1/4 cup dry milk
nutmeats optional

Mix all together, blending mixture well. Roll in a long roll and wrap in waxed paper. Store in refrigerator and slice off thin slices when hard.


----------



## TerriLynn

Popsicles

1 pkg jello
1 pkg kool-aid (same flavor as jello)
1 cup sugar
2 cups boiling water
3 cups cold water

Dissolve jello, kool aid, and sugar in boiling water. Add cold water and put in ice cube trays or molds. when it begins to freeze, insert sticks.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Lasagna

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 1/2 cup chopped onions
1 32 oz jar spaghetti sauce
1/3 cup water
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp basil
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp pepper
5 medium potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
18 oz pkg mozarella shredded cheese

Cook beef and onion about 10 min, add spaghetti sauce, water, salt, basil, oregano, sugar, and pepper. Cook 2 min more to blend flavors.

In 9 x 13 dish evenly spoon 1/3 meat mixture, arrange 1/2 potatoes on top, repeat layering ending with meat mixture. Cover dish tightly with foil. Bake 375* 1 hour till potatoes are fork tender. Remove tin foil- sprinkle with cheese. Bake 10 min till cheese melts. Let stand 10 min for easier cutting.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Green Tomatoes

1 slice ham 3/4 inch thick
1 TBL drippings
4 medium green tomatoes, sliced 1/4 inch thick
2 meduim onions, sliced 1/4 inch thick
1 TBL worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper


Brown ham in drippings on both sides. place in casserole and top with tomatoes and onions. Sprinkle seasonings on top of vegetables. cover and bake in moderate oven 350* 40 min.


----------



## MoTightwad

We use a lot of cream of soups to stretch the meat type dishes and give them a meater taste. I am sure lots others do, also. I understand about the time to go thru the books. You do what you can and we will be glad to read what ever you print. With cold weather all around here, it helps with ideas for cooking something different the family will like. Thanks for all the work you do. Blessings on you and your son. June


----------



## TerriLynn

I will start including those recipes as well then. I was just thinking that in most cases making a cream sauce would be cheaper than using a canned cream of something soup, but there are lots of recipes that call for them. Even in the cookbooks from the 1950's.

I'm going to try to get back to posting soon, the last couple of days have been a bit crazy.......the boy and I are getting a bit stir crazy lol we looked at the calendar countdown and we are roughly only halfway done till he gets his cast off. Glad the weather has been kind of crappy at least


----------



## TerriLynn

Corned Beef and Noodle Casserole

1 10 oz pkg egg noodles
1 can cream of mushroom soup or celery soup
1 cup milk
1/4 lb cheese, cubed
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 12 oz can corned beef
4 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1 small onion minced
1 small can peas (optional)
1/2 cup bread crumbs

Pre-cook noodles in salted water. Combine soup, milk, cheese, salt and pepper and heat over low heat until cheese is melted. Combine noodles, corned beef, eggs, onion, and peas and place in greased 9 x 13 pan. Stir in soup mixture. Top with crumbs. Dot with butter and bake at 325* for 1 hour.

This dish is best when prepared and put in refrigerator overnight before baking.


----------



## Belldandy

Sounds good!

Would this be a can of corned beef hash? I don't believe I've ever seen a can of 'just' corned beef.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chinese Hamburger

1 1/2 lbs hamburger
1 onion chopped
1 cup sliced celery
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 1/2 cups warm water
1/2 cup uncooked rice
2 TBL soy sauce
1/4 tsp pepper
salt to taste

Brown meat, drain. Add onion, celery and soups. Stir in water, rice, soy sauce, salt and pepper. Bake in greased casserole dish at 350* for 30 min covered, and 45 minutes uncovered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef and zucchini Casserole

4-5 cups zucchini unpeeled
2 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt
1 lb ground beef
1/2 lb cheese, grated
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup buttered bread crumbs

Melt butter in skillet, add onion, salt and meat. Cook until browned. Place layer of zucchini in buttered 2 1/2 quart casserole dish. Cover with layer of meat mixture, then cheese. Cover with half of the soup. Sprinkle with bread crumbs. Bake uncovered in 350* oven about 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Chicken Casserole

1/2 lb diced cooked ham
2 TBL finely chopped onion
1 can cream of celery soup
1/2 cup milk
1 TBL sugar
1 cup diced processed american cheese
1 cup diced cooked chicken
3 cups bread crumbs
1 TBL chopped pimento (optional)
2 TBL melted butter

Brown ham and onions in skillet. Add soup and milk and heat until blended. Add sugar, cheese and chicken. Moisten bread crumbs in butter and add pimento.

Alternate layers of ham and chicken mixture and bread crumbs. Top with crumb mixture. Bake in moderate oven 350* for 30 minutes.

The dish may be cooled immediately and frozen for future use, if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Rice Casserole

2 cups cooked long grain rice
Frozen broccoli (20 oz)
2 cups cubed ham
1 cup cheddar cheese, shredded, 4 oz
1 can cream of celery soup
1 cup mayonnaise
2 TBL prepared mustard
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese

Grease 13 x 9 x 2 pan. spread rice on bottom. Par cook broccoli in a small amount of water 3-5 min. drain and layer over rice, then layer ham, then cheddar cheese. mix mayonnaise, soup, and mustard. Spread over above mixture. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Bake 350* 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice Casserole

1/2 lb pork sausage, browned and drained
1/2 cup uncooked rice
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can chicken broth
1 can mushroom soup

Combine all ingredients and cook in a covered casserole for 1 hour at 400*


----------



## TerriLynn

Belldandy said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Would this be a can of corned beef hash? I don't believe I've ever seen a can of 'just' corned beef.


I remember when I was young and living at home yet, my mom would buy canned c orn beef for sandwiches in my dads lunch. It was about the size of a can of Spam. I honestly don't know if they make it any more or not!


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Lasagna

1 8 oz lasagna noodles
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup 8 oz mozzarella cheese
1 8 oz sour cream
1/2 cup onion
garlic salt
3-4 cups cooked chicken, cut up
3 cups cheddar cheese

Mix all ingredients except noodles and cheese. Layer noodles in a 9 x 13 inch pan. Layer chicken mixture on top of the noodles. Add another layer of noodles and another layer of chicken mixture. Sprinkle with mozzarella and parmesan cheese. Cover and bake at 350* 30-40 min.

**the ingredients call for cheddar cheese but the directions call for parmesan....must have been some sort of typo.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Pot Pie

2 pie crusts
1 chicken, cooked and cut up
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can mixed vegetables, drained
1/3 can milk or broth

Line a 9 inch pie plate with crust. Add chicken, soup. vegetables and liquid. Cover with pie crust. bake at 425* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Meat Balls

2 cups sliced potatoes
1 medium onion, peeled and sliced
1 lb ground beef
1/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1/4 tsp thyme
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup sliced uncooked carrots
2 tsp salt
1 egg
1/3 cup milk
2 TBL butter
1 cup sour cream
1/4 tsp paprika

Parboil potatoes with carrots, onion and 1 tsp salt in small amount of water (boiling) for 5 minutes; drain. Mix ground beef lightly with egg, bread crumbs, milk, thyme, and remaining salt. Shape into 16 balls. Brown balls in butter. remove with slotted spoon and set aside.

Pour off all drippings. Stir in soup, sour cream, and paprika. Heat, stirring occasionally, just until hot. Layer 1/2 of the vegetables, meatballs, and soup mixture into a 2 quart baking dish. repeat layers . Cover and bake at 375* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lee's Casserole

1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 can golden cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup catsup
4 oz corkscrew macaroni, cooked (slightly underdone)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Combine all ingredients, Bake 350* for 25 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Milwaukee Hot Dish

1 cup raw rice
1/4 cup green pepper, chopped
1 cup cheese, cut up
1 small onion, cut up
1 small can mushrooms
1 cup cooked chicken
2 cans water 
2 cans cream of chicken soup

Put the ingredients in a deep baking dish in the order they are listed. Cover and bake for 1 1/2 to 2 hours at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken And Dumplings

3 cups cooked chicken
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup sour cream
2 cans cream of chicken soup

Topping:

1 egg, beaten
1 cup pancake mix
1/3 cup white or yellow corn meal
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup milk
2 cups grated cheddar cheese


Put first 4 ingredients in a large sauce pan and heat. Transfer mixture to a 9 x 13 pan. Mix topping. All ingredients except cheese. Then fold in cheese. Carefully spooning topping over chicken. Bake uncovered 20-30 min at 375*. Cut into squares and flip pieces over.


----------



## TerriLynn

Overnight Chicken Supreme

1 7oz package macaroni, uncooked
1 pint milk
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
1 small onion, minced
4 hard boiled eggs, chopped
2 cups cooked chicken
1/2 pound velveeta cheese, cubed
1 small can mushrooms


Combine above ingredients and refrigerate overnight. When ready to bake, pour into 9 x 13 buttered baking dish. Bake in a 350* oven 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Casserole

1 lb hamburger 
1 onion
salt 
pepper

Fry the hamburger, onion, salt and pepper in 1 TBL butter. Put in casserole dish.

1 can corn, drained
3 big potatoes, mashed
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Layer corn over meat, then soup, then mashed potatoes over top.

Bake 30-45 minutes in moderate oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni Goldenrod

4 oz elbow macaroni-cooked
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2/3 cup milk
1 tsp salt
2 TBL chopped pimento

Deviled Eggs

6 eggs hard cooked
2 TBL mayonnaise
2 TBL chili sauce
few grains pepper
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp worcestershire sauce


Topping

1/4 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1 TBL butter or margarine


Combine soup, milk, salt and pimento in a 1 1/2 quart casserole. stir in macaroni

For deviled eggs, cut hard cooked eggs lengthwise; remove yolks; mash. Add remaining ingredients and mix well. Fill egg white halves. Press gently into macaroni mixture.

sprinkle with crumbs mixed with melted butter.

Bake in a preheated oven 350* about 20 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Butter Baked Chicken and Gravy

2 1/2 to 3 lb cut up fryer
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 cup flour
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/3 cup butter or oleo
1 can cream of chicken or mushroom soup
3/4 cup evaporated milk
1/4 cup water

Dip chicken in 1/2 cup evaporated milk. Roll in mixture of flour, salt, and pepper. Melt butter or oleo in 13 x 9 x 2 inch pan. 

Put chicken in pan, skin side down. Bake 425* oven for 30 minutes. Turn chicken. mix soup, 3/4 cup evaporated milk, and water. Pour around chicken. Bake 30 minutes longer, or until drumstick is tender when pierced with a fork. Put chicken on serving plate. Stir gravy, serve with mashed potatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Enchilada Casserole


1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/3 cup milk
2 (6 oz) cans chicken OR cooked whole chicken
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp garlic salt
12 corn tortillas
shortening for frying
1 4oz can chopped green chile, or more
1/2 cup chopped onion

1. Combine soup and milk.

2. Drain chicken; add salt and garlic salt.

3. Fry tortillas until soft in 1 1/2 inches shortening, using medium high heat of surface unit; drain.

4. Layer ingredients in a 2 quart casserole dish starting with tortillas.

5. Pour sauce over entire dish, cover, and bake 25-30 minutes at 350*

NOTE***** Fresh or frozen chile may be substituted. I also cover entire casserole with cheddar cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Hot Dish


1 chicken, cooked and diced
broth from cooked chicken
1 can tomato soup
1 can mushroom soup
1/4 cup rice, uncooked
1 cup celery, chopped

Bake 350* 1 hour


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Chicken Salad

4 cups cut up chicken
1 cup mushrooms
1 small can pimento
1 green pepper, cut fine
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup rice--boiled in 2 cups chicken broth
1 can mushroom soup

Parboil vegetables in water for 5 minutes before adding to chicken and rice. Bake 1 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Poinsettia Pancakes

3 cups pancake mix
3 cups milk
3 eggs
3 TBL salad oil
3 cups cubed ham
4 cups mushroom soup
2 cups grated cheddar cheese

Combine pancake mix, milk, eggs, and oil in large bowl and beat until smooth.
Bake on large skillet. Use aluminum foil between cakes when stacking.

Before putting together for serving heat the cubed ham, mushroom soup, and the grated cheese untl it is bubbly and thick.

Place a pancake on an adequate serving dish, spread ham sauce to one inch from edge. Repeat sauce and pancakes making a tier of 4 large pancakes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Noodle Hot Dish

1 pkg egg noodles, cooked

Brown in skillet:

1 lb hamburger
1 med onion
salt and pepper
1 cup celery, cooked in sufficient salt water to cover
1 can tomato soup
1 can mushrooms
1 can cream of mushroom OR cream of chicken soup
1/2 bottle of stuffed olives ** optional

Bake at 350* about an hour or more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wash Day Casserole

1 can kidney beans
1 lb hamburger
1 small onion, chopped
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 green pepper, chopped
2 TBL butter
1 cup rice cooked
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/8 tsp chili powder


Brown the hamburger, onion, and pepper. mix all ingredients and put in casserole. Bake in moderate oven for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger and Noodle Bake

1 lb hamburger (in 5 patties)
1 1/2 cup dry slender noodles
onion slices
1 can mushroom soup (diluted with 1 can water)

Form hamburger into patties and brown. Remove grease from pan. 

Put one slice of onion on each patty. Then put 1/4 cup fo dry noodles on top of the onion slice.

Pour soup and water mixture over the entire meat and noodles mixture. make sure the noodles are moistened. 

Then place a lid on the pan and simmer for 30-40 minutes or until noodles are cooked. You may wish to baste them occcasionally during the cooking process. 

This is the tastiest and easiest main dish I know and has been a family favorite.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dinner In A Skillet

1 lb smoked sausage, cut into 2 inch pieces
3/4 cup uncooked rice
1 can cream of celery soup
3/4 cup water
1 TBL worcestershire sauce
1 lb butter
1 small onion, chopped
1/4 cup chopped green pepper (or red)
1 stalk celery, chopped

Combine all ingredients in a large skillet.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Chops and Stuffing

6 pork chops
6 cups soft bread cubes
1/2 cup onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup melted butter
1/2 cup water
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
2/3 cup water

Place browned chops in a 9 x 13 inch baking dish. Mix all ingredients (except soup and water) and place a mound of stuffing in each chop. Pour soup and water mixture over all. Bake 1 hour 350* or until chops are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

One Dish Meal

1 8 oz pkg egg noodles-cooked
1 cup grated cheese
2 cups diced cooked ham
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup milk
1/2 TBL butter
1/2 tsp curry powder


Place in alternate layers in greased baking dish. Pour rest over noodles with cheese on top. Bake at 375* for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

California Chicken

2 cups cooked carrots, diced
2 cups cooked potatoes, diced
1 onion, chopped
celery, if desired
1 cup cooked peas
1 can tuna
1 can mushroom soup


put in layers in casserole and top with buttered bread crumbs or potato chips. Bake.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Chicken Casserole

1 to 5 cups cooked cubed chicken
1 chopped onion
1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese, grated
10 oz can green chile salsa
1 can cream mushroom soup
1 can cream chicken soup
bouillon cubes
6 corn tortillas, cut in pieces
2 1/4 oz can sliced ripe olives***optional

Combine all ingredients, reserve half the cheese and olives, sprinkle on top.

Cook covered about 1 hour at 350* 

serve with warmed flour tortillas (small size)


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Casserole

2 cups diced cooked chicken
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup milk
1/4 cup pimento, chopped
1/4 cup onion, chopped fine
4 cups cooked elbow macaroni or noodles
1 cup grated cheese
2 TBL butter

Combine above ingredients; sprinkle with grated cheddar cheese over top. Bake 30 min in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Broccoli

2 10 oz pkgs frozen broccoli spears
3 cups cooked chicken, cut up
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 cup salad dressing
1 tsp lemon juice
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/2 cup shredded cheese
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1 TBL melted butter

Cook broccoli in salted water. Drain. Place in a greased baking dish. Place chicken on top of it. Combine soup, salad dressing, lemon juice, and curry; pour over chicken. Sprinkle with cheese. Combine crumbs and butter; sprinkle on top. Bake 350* 25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Poor Mans Chop Suey

1 1/2 lbs hamburg
1 tsp salt
1 cup cut celery
1 cup onion (or less)

Brown above. Add:

1 TBL brown sugar
5 TBL soy sauce
1 cup cream of mushroom soup
1 1/4 cup raw rice
3 cups boiling water

Bake at 425* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Casserole

1 lb hamburger
1 med onion
1 can creamed corn
1 small can tomato paste
1 can mushrooms plus juice
1 can golden mushroom soup
6 oz noodles


Brown hamburger and onion. Add remaining ingredients. Bake at 350* until warmed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bacon and Onion Casserole

1 lb small onions (about 10)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
3/4 cup evaporated milk
1/2 cup cheese, shredded
1 TBL butter
3 TBL bread crumbs, fine dry
2 slices bacon, chopped

Place drained cooked onions in 1 quart baking dish. Add other ingredients. Top with chopped bacon. Bake at 400* for 25-30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza burgers

1 1/2 lbs ground beef, browned and drained
1 can pizza sauce
1 can cream of mushroom soup
cheese sliced

Combine beef, sauce and soup and tsp of salt and divide on bun halves. Top with cheese slices and broil under broiler.


----------



## TerriLynn

Saucy Corned Beef Burgers

1 12oz can corned beef, finely chopped
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 TBL instant minced onion
1 tsp prepared horseradish
dash pepper
1 egg, beaten
1 TBL water
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
2 TBL shortening
3 slices sharp process american cheese
1 (8 1/4 oz) can mixed vegetables
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/3 cup milk

Combine corned beef, mayonnaise, onions, horseradish, and pepper; shape into 6 patties. Blend egg and water; dip patties into egg then crumbs.

Brown lightly in hot shortening. Place patties in 10 x 6 x 1 1/2 inch baking dish. Quarter cheese slices diagonally; overlap 2 triangles atop each patty. Drain vegetables. Combine with soup and milk; heat. Pour over patties. Bake at 350* for 12 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Turkey Pot Pie

1 12 oz can cooked turkey
1 lg can cream of mushroom soup
1 lg can cream of chicken soup
1 small can chicken broth
1 can beans
1 can peas
1 can corn
1 can spinach
1 can potatoes
1 can carrots

Mix turkey, soups, broth, and vegetables. Pour into baking dish.


Topping:

2 cups biscuit mix
1 cup milk
1 egg

Mix biscuit, milk, and egg; then dab on top of above mixture, Bake at 350* for about 45 minutes or until underside is no longer doughy.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lasagna

1 lb lasagna noodles
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 1/2 cup white cream sauce
1 cup spaghetti meat sauce

Boil noodles in salt water for 12 min then drain.

In buttered casserole, place a layer of noodles, layer of soup, layer of noodles, layer of meat sauce, layer of noodles, layer of cream sauce. bake in 325* oven for 15 minutes until it gets nice golden brown on top. Top with parmesan cheese do not be stingy with the cheese.


White Cream Sauce:

2 TBL oleo
2 slices onion
3 TBL flour
1 can chicken bouillon
1 tsp parsley
1 inch of celery stalk
salt and pepper
1/3 cup cream

Saute onion and chopped celery slightly in oleo. Add flour and when well blended, add broth slowly, stirring to prevent lumping. Season to taste and simmer for 5 min. Add cream and let boil up twice. Makes about 1 1/2 cup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Pasties

3/4 lb ground beef
1/3 cup chopped onion
1 TBL shortening
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup choppped dill pickle
1/8 tsp pepper

Brown beef and onion in shortening. Heat oven to 425*. Prepare pastry add ing 1/2 cup parmesan cheese to dry ingredients.

Roll to 1/8 inch thick, cut into 6 x6" squares. Place about 1/3 cup filling on half of each, fork. Slit top. Place on baking sheet. Bake 20-25 minutes or until golden brown. Combine remaining soup ad 2/3 TBL milk and heat. Serve over pasties. These can be prepared ahead.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Ball casserole

2 lb hamburg
2 onions
10 slices bread crumbs
2 eggs 
salt and pepper

Mix together and make small balls- line bottom of pan.

1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup milk

Mix together and pour over meatballs

1 can peas
1 can carrots

Pour over top

Cover and bake 1 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

For A Quick Lunch

brown 1 lb burger, add 2 TBL chopped onion. Let these brown for 10 or 15 minutes. Add 1 can cream of mushroom soup and 2 cups hot water. Season to taste; also stir so it will be like a gravy and serve on toast.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Stuffing

(For 12 lb turkey)

Mix in big bowl:

12 cups bread crumbs
1 can mushroom soup


Add:

1/2 lb sausage
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp poultry


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Monte Carlo

3 cups cooked cubed turkey
2 pkg frozen broccoli (cooked tender crisp)
1 can mushrooms sauteed in 2 TBL butter
parmesan cheese
pimento pieces

Sauce:

1/2 cup melted shortening
1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 cups broth
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup cream or evaporated canned milk

Cook sauce until thickened.

Place a layer of broccoli on bottom of a 2 quart casserole. Pour over this 1/3 of sauce, sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Spread on mushrooms, add turkey pieces. Pour remaining sauce over all. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Dot with butter and pimento pieces. Bake at 350* 45 min to 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sour Cream Mushroom Sauce

1/2 lb fresh mushrooms-sliced
1/4 cup minced onion
1 TBL butter or oleo
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup sour cream
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

Cook mushrooms and onions in butter until tender (not brown) about 10 minutes. Add remaining ingredients and heat slowly, stir constantly until well blended. DO NOT BOIL.

Makes about 2 cups sauce, if thinner sauce is desired add more sour cream. If made ahead of time do not add sour cream until you heat for serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Roastie Casserole

3-4 large potatoes cubed
1 can whole kernel corn, plus juice
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pkg smoked sausage, cut up

Par boil potatoes for 5 minutes; place in casserole and mix in remaining ingredients. Bake in 325* oven 1 1/2 hours. To make a larger casserole, add more potatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato casserole

1 can cream of celery soup
1 3 oz pkg cream cheese
1/3 cup milk
1 pkg frozen peas
1 small can small onions
5 1/2 cups diced potatoes, pre-cooked

Combine soup, cream cheese, and milk in a sauce pan; heat. Mix together the remaining ingredients in a casserole and add the soup mixture. Top with strips of golden cheese, bake in 350* oven for 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Asparagus Hot Dish

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 can water
1/2 pound package of velveeta cheese
2 cans dry noodles
1 can asparagus tips
2 cans boned chicken
pimento

Combine soup, water, and cheese to make a cheese sauce. Pour over remaining ingredients and mix well. top with buttered crumbs and bake in 350* oven 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

California Pie

3 cups diced cooked potatoes
2 packages frozen peas and carrots, cooked
2 TBL chopped pimento
2 TBL chopped green pepper
1 can milk
1 tsp salt
1 family size can tun fish (or any leftover cooked meat)
1 can cream of celery soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup

mix all together and put in 2 quart casserole and top with crust.


Crust:

sift together:

1 cup flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder

cut in:

5 TBL shortening
3 TBL cold water
1 egg yolk

Mix and cut into first mixture. Roll to fit casserole. Cut holes for steam. Bake 35 minutes at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Casserole

6 green onions, chopped
2 TBl minced parsley
1 stalk celery and leaves chopped
3 cups croutons
1/2 cup hot chicken broth
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can chicken broth
2 eggs slightly beaten
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
4 cups diced chicken

Heat together soup and 1 can chicken broth. Mix a little of this with the eggs and pour back into hot liquid. Line pan with croutons. Mix all the other ingredients and add. Top with 1 cup bread crumbs and 2 TBL butter. Bake 30 minutes in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Casserole Salad

1 14 1/2 oz can boned chicken (without broth) break it up
1 can cream of chicken soup
2 hard boiled eggs, cut up
1/2 cup or less diced celery
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 cup green pepper, chopped
1/2 small jar pimento
3/4 cup mayonnaise

Stir together and put in casserole. Top with potato chips and bake at 350* for 1/2 hour to 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Farmer Jones Hot Dish

1 pound good sausage
1 cup strong cheese (cheddar)
1 medium onion, cut fine
1 4oz package noodles
1 can cream of celery soup

Brown sausage and onions. Pour off grease and add all ingredients. Sprinkle crushed potato chips on top. Bake 30 minutes at 350*, uncovered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburg Casserole

1 lb ground beef
3/4 cup onion
1 TBL oil
1 1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1/8 tsp oregano
1/8 tsp thyme
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/2 small bay leaf
1 pound can tomatoes
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup rice (uncooked)
6 olives
4 slices american cheese

Brown meat in oil, add onion, cook until tender. Stir in remaining ingredients in order given except for olives and cheese. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Spoon into baking dish and top with olives and cheese. Broil or put in hot oven until cheese is melted, about 5 minutes.


******The simmering time was given as 5 min and the oven time was listed as 5 min.....the recipe calls for uncooked rice......I think the cooking time may need to be adjusted


----------



## TerriLynn

String Bean Casserole


2 packages frozen beans (green or yellow or mixed)
1 pound hamburg
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
chopped onion
chopped celery
mushrooms, if desired
1 can soup, (mushroom, celery, or cheddar cheese soup)
chow mein noodles

Cook seasoned hamburg, onion, celery, and mushrooms. when well-done, place in casserole in alternate layers with cooked beans. Pour soup over top and heat in 350* oven about 45 minutes. You can add chow mein noodles at the very last.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Stuffed Sausage roll

Pat into an oblong pan about 1/2 inch thick: 2 lbs bulk pork sausage


Combine as stuffing and mix well:

1 cup soft bread crumbs
2 cups finely chopped apples
1/2 cup finely chopped onions
1 cup wheat germ
2 TBL brown sugar

Spread apple mixture on sausage and roll up like a jelly roll.

Bake in a shallow pan about 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Patties

(May use fish or any leftover meat)

Flake enough meat to make about a tuna sized can of pieces (14 ounces), about 1 cup. 

Add:

1 egg
1/2 cup flour
salt and pepper

Add 1 heaping teaspoon baking powder to 1/4 cup liquid (if you have it use meat broth). Beat until foamy and add to the meat mix.

Use a small spoon to drop into hot oil, remove as soon as golden brown. Drain and serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Sandwiches

Cut chicken (whole) in little pieces. Cook slow. Boil broth you cooked chicken in.

Beat 8 eggs and add to broth. Add 1 cup water. Salt and pepper to taste.

Add 8 slices bread broken up. If it doesn't thicken, add slices of bread till it does.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Dog A La Mode

hot dog
slice velveeta cheese
pickle relish
mustard
ketchup
chopped onion
1 16 oz can pork and beans
1 slice bread

Cook beans and hot dog. melt cheese over hot dog, then put hot dog on slice of bread and garnish with onions, mustard, and ketchup. Then put beans on top of everything. Takes seconds.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Steak

1 lb hamburger
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup crackers
salt and pepper

Mix altogether-flatten out in rectangular pan as thick as you like. Let set in refrigerator 2 hours or more. Cut into squares and pat in flour, fry.

You can also put in a casserole after frying, cover with a can of mushroom soup diluted with 1/2 can water. Bake till heated through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Maid Rite Sandwich

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 (12 oz) can beer
2 TBL coarse ground pepper
1/4 cup sugar
1 med onion
2 TBL mustard

Steam ground beef with beer in double boiler. Add pepper and onion as meat begins to cook. When meat is done add sugar and mustard, stir well. Set aside for 5 minutes, serve on steamed buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza Burgers

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tsp italian seasoning
8 oz mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup ketchup
1 tsp salt
1 tsp oregano

Mix ground beef, onion, salt, ketchup, italian seasoning, and oregano together. Divide beef mixture into 8 (3 oz) balls. Flatten each ball out into an oval shape.

Put 2 ounces of mozzarella cheese on the center of 4 oval patties. Cover with remaining 4 patties, sealing edges so cheese is in center.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground Pork Barbecue

2 lbs ground pork
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 cup catsup
2 TBL brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup lemon juice
3 TBL worcesershire sauce
1/2 TBL prepared mustard

Mix together pork, 1 1/2 tsp salt, pepper, and onion, brown in frying pan. Mix remaining ingredients and add to pork mixture. Simmer 30 minutes and serve on buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Sausage Balls

1 lb fresh sausage
1/3 cup fine bread crumbs
1 egg, beaten
1/2 tsp sage

Mix together and shape into 2 dozen balls. Brown in ungreased skillet. Pour off fat.

Mix: 

1/2 cup catsup
1 TBL vinegar
2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL worcestershire

Pour over sausage balls. Stir occasionally to cover meat with sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Betty's Meat Spread

Grind up 1 pound leftover pot roast.

Add:

Celery 
salt
pepper
pickle 
egg

to taste. refrigerate.

Excellent beef spread from summer sandwiches or crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheeseburger Bake


1 lb ground beef
10 slices white bread
6 eggs
3 cups milk
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt
2 cups shredded process sharp cheese (about 8 oz)
2 TBL parsley

Heat oven to 325* In large skillet, cook and stir ground beef until brown. Remove crusts from bread and cut slices into 1/2 inch cubes. Blend eggs, milk, mustard, and stir. Stir in cheese, parsley, meat and bread cubes.

Pour into ungreased baking dish 11 1/2 x 7 1/2 x 1 1/2 inches. Bake uncovered 1 hour or until center is set. To serve, cut into squares.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crock Pot Macaroni and Cheese

4 cups cooked macaroni ( 2 cups uncooked)


Sauce:

2 cups evaporated milk
1/2 tsp paprika
1 tsp salt
2 TBL chopped onion
1 beaten egg
2 cups cubed cheese
2 TBL butter


Put sauce in crock pot; stir well. Cover and cook on high 1 hour. Stir occasionally. Add cooked macaroni, cook on low 5 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni Pizza Style

Brown in skillet:

1 lb ground beef
1 medium onion, chopped fine
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
2 TBL shortening

Add:

2 cans tomato soup OR 2 cans tomato sauce. 

Cook, stirring 15 minutes till thick.


Cook: 2 cups macaroni according to directions and drain well. 

Beat together:

1/2 cup milk 
1 egg

Add to cooked macaroni.

Spread macaroni mixture on greased pan. Cover with tomato beef mix. Top with 1/4 to 1/2 pound cheese, grated.

Bake 350* for 20 minutes.

May alternate layers of macaroni and tomato beef mixture. Top with layer of cheese and bake 350* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheeseburger Pie

Bake crust 10 min 450*
Bake casserole 1 hour 350*; pan 13 x 9 x 2

3/4 pound pastry; roll to cover bottom and sides of pan. Bake.

2 1/2 lbs ground beef. Brown and drain fat

3 tsp salt
3/4 tsp pepper
2 tsp oregano
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
6 oz bread crumbs

Add seasonings and crumbs to ground beef. Spread mixture over baked crust.


3 eggs
7 oz milk
6 oz shredded cheese
1/2 TBL salt
1/2 TBL dry mustard
1/2 TBL worcestershire sauce

Combine eggs and milk. Add seasonings and cheese. Spread evenly over meat mixture.

3/4 cup tomato sauce; distribute sauce evenly over cheese mixture. Bake.


----------



## TerriLynn

Johnny Marzetti

2 lbs ground beef; brown in large pan and drain grease.

2 TBL minced onion
1/2 tsp oregano
1 tsp italian spice
1/2 tsp (or to taste) salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 can tomato juice
1 can tomato paste

Add to meat and simmer.

2 cups macaroni; add to above mixture and cook. If it doesn't thicken up add more macaroni. 

1 to 1 1/2 cups diced velveeta cheese; add to casserole and melt.

Good served with garlic bread.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Skillet Lunch

2 lb bulk sausage
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped green peppers
1 can tomatoes
2 cups uncooked macaroni
2 TBL sugar
1 TBL chili powder
1 tsp salt
1 cup sour cream

Cook sausage and onions and green peppers in skillet until brown. Pour off drippings. Add rest of ingredients.

Cover, cook over low heat for 10 minutes. Uncover; simmer for 20 minutes longer. Serve immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Zucchini Special

1 lb fresh sausage- browned and drained
4 cups sliced zucchini
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1/2 cup milk
1 TBL snipped parsley
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dried oregano
2 beaten eggs

Cook zucchini covered in a small amount of water till tender; drain. Stir zucchini and next 6 ingredients into meat. Fold in eggs.

Transfer to 10 x 6 x 1 1/2 inch baking dish. Bake 325* for 25-30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Impossible Smoked Sausage Pie

1 pkg smoked sausage, thinly sliced
1 1/2 cup chopped medium zucchini
1 cup shredded cheese (4 oz)
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes
1/3 cup chopped onions
2 tsp italian seasoning
1 1/2 cup milk
3/4 cup bisquick
3 eggs

Heat oven 400* Place sausage in 9 x 9 x 2 pan. Cook sausage uncovered 15 minutes; drain.

Top with zucchini, cheese, tomato, and onion.

Beat remaining ingredients till smooth. Pour into pan all.

bake until knife inserted comes out clean, about 35 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mock Spring Mushrooms

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can (8 oz) mushroom bits and pieces
2 eggs
30 ritz crackers, crushed
3 TBL flour
salt to taste

Combine all ingredients and let set overnight in refrigerator. Form into 2 or 3 inch patties and fry slowly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onions and Green Peppers

1 or 2 green peppers
2 TBl flour
1 lb small onions, cooked
2 TBL butter
1 cup rich milk or cream
salt and pepper

cut pepper in half. Remove seeds and white membranes. Cut in thin slivers. Saute slowly in butter until tender. 

Sift in flour and blend well. Add milk or thin cream and cook and stir until thickened. Add onions. Heat slowly. Season to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Patties

These taste very much like onion rings.

3/4 cup flour
1 TBL sugar
2 tsp baking powder
3/4 cup milk
1 TBl cornmeal
1 tsp salt
2 1/2 cups finely chopped onion

Mix dry ingredients; add milk. Batter will be fairly thick. Add onions and mix thoroughly. Drop by spoonfuls into deep fat, flatten slightly as you turn them.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Mashed Potatoes

Prepare 8 to 10 potatoes, mash them (prepared as you would if you were cooking mashed potatoes). But you add the following.

1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
1 tsp garlic powder
salt, pepper, and butter to taste

Place in baking dish and sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 350* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cloud Biscuits

2 cups flour
1 TBL sugar
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup shortening
1 egg
2/3 cup milk

Sift together dry ingredients. Cut in shortening until resembles coarse crumbs.

Combine egg and milk, add to flour mixture using a fork to stir with. Drop on ungreased baking sheet.

bake for 15 minutes at 450* May be used as shortcake or dropped on fruit sauce or meat stew as dumplings. EXTRA GOOD


----------



## TerriLynn

Sour Cream Pie Squares

1 yellow or white cake mix
1 stick butter
1 egg

Mix until a coarse consistency and pat into a 13 x 9 inch pan.

Top layer:

1 lb powdered sugar
1 (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla

Beat till smooth. Pour over bottom layer. Sprinkle with nutmeg. Bake 350* for 35 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fruit Roll

3/4 cup raisins
1/4 cup walnuts
few grains salt

wash raisins, dry, put through food chopper with walnuts. Mix well. Add salt to taste and shape firmly in small roll. Chill and slice.


----------



## TerriLynn

honey Milk Balls

1/2 cup peanut butter
1/2 cup honey
1 cup dry milk
1 cup quick oats

Mix all and roll into balls. Store in refrigerator, covered. makes nutritious snack for kids. makes 24 balls.


----------



## TerriLynn

chicken and Sliders

Boil chicken with:

1 small onion
1 stalk celery
salt and pepper

Sliders:

2 cups flour
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
milk to make a soft dough
1/2 tsp pepper

Roll dough 1/8 inch thick, cut into strips 1 x 3 inches. Remove chicken from broth when nearly done. Drop sliders into broth when boiling. Cook about 20 minutes. Then place chicken back in pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swiss Tuna Casserole Dish

1 1/2 cups bread crumbs
1 lb can cream style corn
1 7oz can tuna, drained and flaked
1 8oz package swiss cheese, shredded
1 cup milk
2 TBL margarine

Preheat oven to 350*. In bowl, combine bread crumbs, corn, tuna, and cheese. Combine milk and margarine in saucepan. Heat over low heat until margarine melts. pour over tuna mixture; toss lightly. Pour into casserole dish. Bake 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza Turnovers

1/3 cup chopped mushrooms
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 TBL margarine
1 6 oz can tomato paste
1/4 cup water
1 tsp oregano leaves
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 cup shredded mozerella cheese
Pastry for 2 double crust 9 inch pies


Saute mushrooms, green peppers, and onions in margarine. Stir in tomato paste, water and seasonings. Simmer 15 minutes. Stir in cheese. On lightly floured board, roll pastry to 1/8 inch thickness; cut into 3 1/2 inch rounds. Spoon 1 tsp mixture onto center of each round. Fold in half, press edges together with forks. Bake at 450* for 10-12 minutes or until lightly browned. makes about 3 dozen.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked noodles With Cheese

1 pkg noodles 8 oz
1 cup cottage cheese
1 1/2 cup sour cream
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Preheat oven to 350*. cook noodles according to package directions, drain. In large bowl, blend cottage cheese, sour cream, and seasonings. Toss gently with noodles. Turn into 2 quart casserole, cover. Bake 15-20 minutes, or until thoroughly hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburgers From The Freezer

Make hamburg patties, size optional. wrap each pattie tightly in aluminum foil. Freeze.

To prepare for serving remove required number of patties from freezer, do not remove foil. Heat frying pan to medium high, place patties (wrapped in foil) folded side down, in pan. when foil separates from pattie (balloons up) turn over and reduce heat to low. Air vent -small- may be necessary to prevent foil breakage. Fry one to five minutes according to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Tortilla Bake

6 cups cooked cubed chicken
1 lb jack cheese-grated
8 tortillas-quartered
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1/4 cup diced onions
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup milk
1 small can chopped chilis (4 oz)

Combine milk, onion, sour cream, chilis, and soup. Pour small amount of sauce in bottom of a 9 x 13 pan. Place 1/2 of chicken on top, then 1/2 of the tortillas and 1/2 of the sauce and 1/2 of the grated cheese. Repeat the layers ending with grated cheese on top.

Bake at 350* for 45 minutes (covered) and then uncovered for 15 minutes. Cool and refrigerate overnight. Take out a while before reheating. Heat 30-45 minutes at 350*. Put chopped olives on top for decoration and for color.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken or Turkey Pasties

Pastry-

1 1/2 cups sifted flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup shortening
2 TBL grated parmesan cheese
3 TBL cold water

Prepare like pie crust and refrigerate while preparing the filling for pasties.


Filling:

2 TBL butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped pecans
1/4 tsp salt
1 1/2 cups chopped turkey or chicken (canned or leftovers)

Turkey gravy, chicken gravy, or cheese sauce

Heat oven to 400* Roll out pastry into 16" square and cut into 4 8" squares. In center of each square place 1/4 of turkey filling; bring opposite corners of pastry together, sealing edges which have been dampened with water. crimp edges together with a wide tined fork. Bake fro 45 minutes. 

To serve, pour hot gravy or cheese sauce over pasties.


----------



## TerriLynn

Texas Sheet Cake

2 sticks oleo
4 TBL cocoa
1 cup water
2 cups sugar
1 tsp soda
2 beaten eggs
1/2 cup milk
2 cups flour
1 tsp vanilla

Bring oleo, cocoa, water to a boil, stirring constantly, let cool. Mix rest of ingredients together and pour cocoa mixture over them. Pour onto greased large cookie sheet with edge. Bake at 350* for 25 min. top with

Topping:

Boil 6 TBL milk, 1 stick of oleo, and 4 TBL cocoa together and pour over 1 box sifted powdered sugar, 1 tsp vanilla, and 1 small package walnuts. Pour over hot cake.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cornbread-Sausage- Apple Pie

1 lb bulk pork sausage
1 TBl vegetable oil
1 3/4 cup corn bread mix
1 egg beaten
1 1/2 cup buttermilk
1 (21 oz) apple pie filling
1 TBL sugar
1/8 tsp cinnamon

1. Cook sausage over medium heat until browned, stirring to crumble; drain well and set aside

2. Place oil in a 10 inch cast iron skillet; heat at 400* for 5 minutes or until very hot.

3. Combine corn bread mix, egg, and buttermilk in a large mixing bowl; stir until smooth.

4. Stir in sausage. Pour into skillet.

5. Bake at 400* for 35-30 minutes

6. Place pie filling, sugar, and cinnamon in a small saucepan; cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until thoroughly heated. Spread over corn bread. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Fried Rice

2 TBL vegetable oil
4 cups cooked white rice, cooled
1 cup frozen peas and carrots
1 cup sliced scallions or onions, chopped
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 large eggs beaten
1/2 cup cooked diced chicken

Heat oil in large nonstick skillet. Add rice and stir over medium high heat until rice is coated with oil and hot. Add peas and carrots, scallions, and soy sauce. Cook, stirring, 1 to 2 minutes. Push rice mixture to edges of skillet; pour eggs into center and quickly stir into rice mixture until combined. Heat through and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Souper Burgers

2 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
garlic to taste


Combine ingredients; heat through. Serve on buns (like sloppy joes) or on biscuits.


----------



## TerriLynn

Shaving Cream Snow Paint

1/2 cup school glue (like Elmers)
1/2 cup white shaving cream

Mix equal parts white school glue and shaving cream. Let set 2 minutes. Add a drop of food color if you like. Use a brush or fingers to paint. It will dry puffy!


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage-Apple- Sweet Potato Pie


1/2 pound sausage
2 sweet potatoes, peeled and cubed
3 apples, peeled, cored and sliced
1/2 cup cold water
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL flour
2 TBL sugar
1 TBL sausage drippings

Make small balls out of sausage. Mix salt, flour, sugar, and water. Layer potatoes, apples, and sausage balls in a baking dish. Pour the water mixture over all. Add sausage drippings and cover. Bake 375* approx 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sassafrass Tea

One small handful of roots, 3 to 4 inches in length, dropped into a 2 or 3 quart enameled pan and covered with as much water as is desired, depending on the number yo wish to serve. Let boil until the tea is dark in color. These roots may be boiled over and over for days as the flavor increases with successive boilings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Colored Mashed Potatoes

Boil together 1/2 lb carrots (3 or 4) and 1/2 lb potatoes. Mash potatoes and carrots together with salt, butter and milk until smooth


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Topper Casserole

1 lb can cut green beans, drained
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 lb can cream-style corn
4 TBL finely chopped onion
2 cups cooked cubed ham
3/4 cup prepared biscuit mix (Bisquick)

Place beans in a 2 quart greased casserole, reserving a few for garnish. Sprinkle onion on top; spread with soup. Top with a layer of ham. Bake at 425* for 15-20 minutes. 

Combine corn and biscuit mix. Spoon mixture on top of casserole. Bake for 15-20 minutes longer. Garnish with rest of beans.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dirty Rice

1 lb ground beef
1 large onion (chopped)
1 cup rice

Brown the ground meat and onions in bacon fat. Salt and pepper to taste. Add the rice covered with water, boil one minute while stirring. Put a lid on it and cook until the rice is fluffy and dry. About 25-30 minutes.

For Spicy Dirty Rice:

3 cloves garlic
2 peppers
1/4 pound chicken livers (chopped) 
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
handful of green onions (chopped)
2 TBL parsley (chopped)


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice And Eggs

1 cup leftover rice
5 eggs
1/3 cup milk OR cream OR sour cream
salt to taste
pepper to taste
1 squirt tobacco

Beat eggs, milk, salt and pepper. Pour in medium-hot greased skillet. Stir till eggs start lumping together, then add rice. cook until they're the way you like them.


----------



## TerriLynn

Basic Ice Cream

1 large can evaporated milk
2 quarts whole milk
4 eggs
2 cups white sugar
2 tsp vanilla extract

Beat eggs, add sugar and evaporated milk, the whole milk, and vanilla. Put mixture in ice cream churn and churn it until stiff. Now, add 2 cups crushed fruit, if you want to, and then churn it some more until it gets stiff again.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger and hash Browns

1 lb ground beef
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup monterey jack cheese
1 cup broccoli
4 medium potatoes, peeled, and grated (about 1 1/2 cups)
salt and pepper to taste

Brown beef; pour off grease. Add potatoes and salt and pepper. When potatoes are done add broccoli and cheeses.


----------



## TerriLynn

Poor mans Dinner


1 lb ground beef
1 small onion, diced
3 medium potatoes, diced
1 small head cabbage, diced
1 tsp salt
1 1lb can cream style corn
1 can tomato soup

Slightly brown beef and onion. Grease casserole dish. Layer potatoes, cabbage, and ground beef mixture. Top with corn and soup. Cover and bake 375* for 1 hour or until potatoes are done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Roll In One Meatloaf

1 can tomato soup
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1/4 cup minced onion
2 TBL chopped parsley
1 beaten egg
dash pepper
1 can green beans, drained
1 can mushrooms, drained

Combine 1/2 soup with rest of ingredients, except beans and mushrooms. Pat meat mixture on wax paper into a 12 x 9 inch piece. Spread beans and mushrooms to within 1 inch of all paper edges. with aid of wax paper, roll meat tightly, jelly roll fashion, starting at long edge. Seal ends. USe was paper to transfer to baking dish and then peel off the paper. Spread rest of soup over meat. Bake at 350* for 50 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Chicken

1 chicken- cooked and cut up, boned and no skin
12 corn tortillas
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 can chili with or without beans
1 7 oz can green chili salsa
1 cup sauteed onions
1/2 lb monterey jack cheese, grated
1/2 cheddar cheese, grated

Place chicken pieces on bottom of pan. Cut tortillas into strips and put on top of chicken pieces. Mix all other ingredients, except cheeses, in a pan and warm. pour over chicken and tortillas. put grated cheeses on top. Bake, covered with foil, in 9 x 13 pan at 350* for 15 minutes and uncovered, 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Lasagna

1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 pkg taco seasoning
1/4 cup salsa
6 (7 inch) flour tortilla shells
1 cup refried beans
1 cup sour cream
4-6 oz shredded cheddar cheese
chopped lettuce
tomatoes
onions
black olives

Mix taco seasoning with ground beef according to package directions. Spread salsa in 10 inch glass pie plate. Top with 3 tortilla shells. Top with 1/2 of each of the beans, meat mixture, sour cream and cheese. Repeat layers; cover loosely with foil. Bake at 350* for 30-40 minutes. Serve with sides of lettuce, tomatoes, onions, olives, etc.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Green Pepper

cut 3 large green peppers in halves long way. Cook in boiling water for 2 minutes, drain.

Meat mixture:

1 1/2 pound ground pork, lightly browned and drained
1 tsp salt
1/3 tsp pepper
1 medium onion, chopped
1 can cream of celery soup
1 7 oz can whole kernel corn

Fill pepper halves with meat mixture and place in roasting pan. bake for 15 min at 350* Slice, salt and place a tomato slice on top of peppers; sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Bake 15 minutes more. You can use ground beef instead of pork if you wish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Casserole Sauce Mix

2 cups dry milk
3/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup instant chicken bouillon
2 TBL dried onion flakes 
1 tsp dried basil (optional)
1 tsp dried thyme, crushed (optional)
1/2 tsp pepper

Combine all ingredients, mix well. Store in glass jar. Makes 3 cups, equal to 9 cups condensed soup

TO USE:

Combine 1/3 cup mix with 1 cup water. Cook and stir until thick. If desired add mushrooms, celery, or bits of chicken to resemble the soup usually used.


Microwave directions: Microwave in glass casserole 2 or 3 minutes, stirring twice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Salad

3 pieces bacon
1 onion
1 pepper
1/4 head of cabbage
1 tomato

Cut bacon into 1/2 inch pieces. Fry until transparent. Over low heat, add onion in 1/8 inch strips, strips of pepper, cabbage, cut in strips and tomato in 1/8.

Cover and let simmer about 20-30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Zucchini can be added, also.


----------



## TerriLynn

Polynesian Turkey

2 green peppers, strips
1 TBL butter or oleo
1/2 can pineapple chunks
2 cups diced cooked turkey
2 TBL chopped pimento
1 cup turkey broth
2 TBL sugar
1 TBL vinegar

Saute green pepper in butter until tender. Drain pineapple; add with turkey broth, sugar, vinegar, turkey and pimento. Heat to boiling. Server over hot, cooked rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Italian Chicken

3 lb chicken
1/2 tsp salt, pepper, garlic salt, oregano

Place chicken in casserole and sprinkle with seasonings.

Add on top of chicken:

4 oz sliced onions
1/2 large green pepper, sliced
1 small can mushrooms

Pour over all:

4 ounces tomato juice.


Bake covered one hour. Turn chicken and bake 30 minutes more, uncovered in 375* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Hot Dog Slices

Saute:

1 cup onions
4 TBL butter
1 1/2 cup catsup
4 TBL brown sugar
2 TBL mustard
2 TBL worcestershire sauce
2 tsp salt

Simmer 1/2 hour and add hot dogs, cut in slices.


----------



## TerriLynn

El Ranch Hamburger Casserole

1 lb ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1 7 oz pkg elbow macaroni
3 1/2 cups (1 lb 12 oz can) tomatoes
1 1/2 cups (12 oz can) whole kernel corn, undrained
1/2 lb velveeta cheese, cubed
1/2 cup water
1 TBL chili powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Brown meat, drain. Add onion and cook until tender. Stir in remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer, stirring occasionally, 30-35 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Magic Meat Balls

2 lbs lean hamburger
2 cups bread crumbs
1 pkg dry onion soup mix
1 egg

Mix together. Shape into balls. Put in baking dish.

Sauce:

1 cup catsup
1/3 cup lemon juice
1/3 cup grape jelly

Mix until smooth. pour over meat balls. Bake in 350* oven about 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

SauerKraut hot Dish

1 8 oz pkg cooked noodles
1 1/4 lbs hamburger, browned
1 can sauerkraut
2 cans cream of chicken soup

Mix all together and bake in moderate oven until it bubbles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Vegetable Hot Dish

2 pkgs broccoli (not chopped)
2 pkgs brussel sprouts
1 can small boiled onions
2 pkgs cauliflower

Parboil these separately and then arrange in 4 rows into 9 x 13 inch baking dish.

Top with 2 cans cream of mushroom soup.

Bake first 1/2 hour covered, then remove cover and sprinkle with 2 cups shredded cheese on top. Then return to oven for last 1/2 hour. 

Bake at 325* 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Creole Chicken Gumbo

Saute in 2 TBL butter in large skillet:

1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 lb sliced fresh mushrooms
3 (8 oz) cans tomato sauce
10 3/4 oz can chicken broth
10 oz pkg frozen okra, thawed
1 crushed garlic clove
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 basil leaves
1/8 tsp pepper

Boil gently, uncovered, 15 minutes

Combine:

2 TBL cornstarch
1/4 cup water

Stir into mixture in skillet. Stir in 2 cups diced, cooked chicken. Boil gently 5-10 minutes; stir often. Stir over hot, cooked rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Yolk Pastry

5 cups sifted flour
4 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 cup lard
2 egg yolks
cold water

Combine dry ingredients; cut in lard. Place egg yolks in measuring up and stir with fork until smooth.

Blend in enough cold water to make a scant cupful. Sprinkle gradually over dry ingredients; toss with fork to make soft dough. Roll out as usual.

Makes pastry for 3 (9 inch) 2 crust pies.


----------



## TerriLynn

Butter Cookies

3/4 cup sugar
1/2 lb butter

Beat 8 minutes. Add:

1 1/2 cup flour
1 tsp soda
1 tsp vinegar

Drop by teaspoonfuls on cookie sheet. Bake at 350* 10 minutes. makes 3 dozen.



Melt In Your Mouth Cookies

2 cups oleo
2 tsp vanilla
3 cups flour
1 cup nutmeats
1 1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp vinegar
2 tsp soda

Cream oleo, sugar, vanilla, and vinegar. Add flour, soda, and nuts. Drop on cookie sheet (tablespoonful for each cookie) Bake in 300* for 25 minutes. Makes about 3 dozen.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chocolate syrup

1 cup cocoa
dash salt
2 cups sugar
2 cups boiling water
2 tsp vanilla

Mix and stir cocoa, salt and sugar. Add boiling water and stir well. Cook slowly 25 minutes. Remove from fire and add vanilla. Cool and put in jars.


----------



## TerriLynn

Marshmallow Ice Cream Topping

Beat together till frothy:

2 egg whites
1/4 tsp salt

Gradually add:

1/4 cup sugar

Beat slowly until smooth and glassy.

Slowly add and beat in:

3/4 cup syrup

Fold in 1 tsp vanilla


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Potato Casserole

2 lb potatoes, cooked and diced
2 1/2 cups diced ham
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 TBL oleo
mushrooms (any amount)
1 8 oz sour cream
3/4 cup shredded cheese

Saute onion in oleo, add remaining ingredients, save some cheese for topping.
Bake in 3 quart casserole dish 350* for 1 hour. Allow to cool awhile before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chipped Barbecue Ham sandwiches

1 med onion
3 TBL butter
3/4 cup chili sauce or catsup
1 TBL mustard
1/4 cup vinegar
2 TBL brown sugar
2 1/2 TBL worcestershire sauce
1 lb chipped ham
water if needed

Saute onion in butter; simmer chili sauce/ketchup, mustard, vinegar, brown sugar, worcesteshire sauce and chipped ham. Add water if needed. Serve as a sandwich.


----------



## TerriLynn

Orange Julius


1 6 oz can 3/4 cup frozen orange juice concentrate
1 cup milk
1 cup water
1 tsp vanilla
10 ice cubes
1/4 cup sugar
2 raw eggs****optional

Combine all ingredients in blender. Process until cubes are crushed. Serve immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Substitute

1 TBL soy flour or powder (heaping)
1 TBL water

Substitute one heaping tablespoon of soy flour (or powder) and one tablespoon water for an egg in baking. You cannot detect any difference!


----------



## TerriLynn

Sugar Substitute

1/4 to 1/2 tsp baking soda

One can save half or more on sugar usage and cost when making pies, cobblers, fruit cakes and fruit salads by using baking soda to neutralize the acid content in these types of dishes.

For instance, if one uses 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda in a fruit pie, only about half the usual amount of sugar is needed to get the desired sweetness. Try it, it works!


----------



## TerriLynn

Homemade Pancake Syrup

3 cups granulated sugar
1 1/2 cup water
3 TBL molasses
1 tsp vanilla
2 tsp butter flavoring 
1 tsp maple extract

Bring all ingredients to a boil, stirring until sugar dissolves (a good rolling boil). Turn off burner, but leave pot on burner until bubbling stops.


----------



## TerriLynn

Homemade Granola

3/4 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1/3 cup honey
5 cups oatmeal
1/2 cup raisins *** Add after cooking, but before baking
1/2 cup dry milk
3/4 tsp cinnamon
pinch salt

Mix brown sugar, oil, and honey in a saucepan. heat until the sugar is dissolved. Combine dry ingredients in a large cake pan. Pour sugar mixture over dry mixture and mix well. Bake at 375* for 10 minutes. Let cool in pan. Store in an airtight container. 

Optional*** Add nuts, wheat germ, coconut, dates, etc.

Optional**** choc chips or choc candies can be added after baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Homemade Laundry Pre-Treatment

1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup ammonia (sudsy or plain)
1/2 cup Wisk
1/2 cup water

Spray on grease or food spots or dirt collars and cuffs. Wash garment as usual.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Apple Bites

1 lb ground pork
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup shredded pared apple
1/4 cup soft bread crumbs
1/4 cup chopped walnuts
2 TBL water
1 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 cup apple jelly

Sprinkle salt, cinnamon, and pepper over pork; add apple, bread crumbs, and walnuts. mix lightly, but thoroughly. Shape mixture into 40 balls (1 scant TBL each). Brown balls (half at a time) in large frying pan. 

Pour off drippings. Add water; cover tightly and cook slowly 15 minutes. Remove balls to warm chafing dish. Stir 1/2 cup apple jelly into cooking liquid and cook until melted. pour sauce over meatballs. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Summer Sausage

3 lb hamburger (cheapest you can buy)
1 tsp red pepper, crushed
3 heaping tsp pickling salt
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp coarsely ground black pepper
2 tsp mustard seed
9 drops liquid smoke
2 TBL peppercorn

Mix in air-tight container, and refrigerate. Each day for the next six days mix well. On the 7th day mix and roll into 3 rolls. Roll as tightly as possible. Bake for 4 hours at 180* on broiler rack on lowest rack of oven. Turn about every hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauce For Meatloaf

1 can tomato soup
3/4 can water
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 TBL mustard
1 TBL vinegar
2 tsp relish

Mix all ingredients together and pour over meatloaf. If lean ground beef is used, sauce can be put on when meatloaf goes into oven. If hamburg is used, it is better to bake meatloaf for 1/2 hour, drain liquid from meat, then pour sauce over it. Baste meatloaf with sauce a couple of times while baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Zesty Barbecue Sauce

1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1/3 cup vinegar
1/3 cup brown sugar
2 TBL prepared mustard
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 clove garlic-finely chopped
1 TBL chili powder

Mix together and simmer. Delicious.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice Cream Pie

1/2 cup corn syrup
1/2 cup peanut butter
3 cups rice krispies
1 quart vanilla ice cream


Measure corn syrup and peanut butter into large bowl. Stir until well mixed. Add rice krispies and mix until well coated. Press mixture into bottom and side of buttered 9 inch pie dish. Chill until firm. Spread ice cream evenly in pie shell. Freeze until firm. Cut into wedges to serve. Top with peach slices or other fresh fruit, if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

Broccoli and Shells

1 stick butter or oleo
3 cups cooked macaroni shells
10 oz box frozen broccoli
garlic powder to taste

Melt butter in pan. Add cooked and drained broccoli; summer 5 minutes. Add pre-cooked shells and garlic to taste. Simmer another 10 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Vermicelli

2 TBL shortening
1/2 lb vermicelli, broken
1 lb ground beef
2 cloves garlic
1 medium onion
1 #2 1/2 can tomatoes
1 green pepper, chopped
4 stalks celery, chopped
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp pepper
1/2 lb sharp cheese
2 TBL sugar
1 can tomato soup


Melt shortening and brown vermicelli. Add meat. Add remaining ingredients except cheese and enough hot water to cover. Cover and cook 20 minutes. Place in serving dish and add cheese and bake at 350* until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

German Potato cake

6 large potatoes
1/2 cup chopped onions
2 eggs beaten
1/2 cup milk
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
5 slices bacon, diced

Peel and shred potatoes; add remaining ingredients. Mix well. Pour into greased 9 x 12 inch pan. Bake, covered, in preheated 375* oven for 30 minutes. Remove cover, bake 30 minutes longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cottage Cheese Dumplings

1 med onion chopped
2 cups cottage cheese
2 eggs
salt to taste
1 cup flour

Fry onion in skillet with small amount of fat until browned; combine with cottage cheese, 1 beaten egg and salt in small bowl. Mix well. Combine flour remaining beaten egg and enough water to make soft dough; mix well. divide dough into egg sized pieces; roll out one at a time. Place 1 TBL cottage cheese mixture in center of each; fold in half-moon shape, seal. Drop into boiling salted water; cook for 20 minutes. Drain on paper towels. Fry dumplings in a small amount of hot fat until browned. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## TerriLynn

Impossible Pie

4 eggs, beaten
2 cups milk
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup flour
pinch salt
1/2 cup margarine, softened
2/3 cup sugar
1 cup flaked coconut
1 tsp baking powder

Combine all ingredients in blender container; process for 1 minute. Pour into greased 10 inch pie pan. Bake in preheated 350* oven for about 45 minutes or until golden brown and firm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Reuben Balls

1 8 oz pkg cream cheese
1 10 oz can corned beef
1 lb can sauerkraut

Mix; refrigerate until firm. Make little balls. Roll in beaten egg and cracker crumbs. Put on tray and freeze. Bake at 350* for 20 minutes; serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spanish Noodles

3 TBL shortening
1 lb ground beef
3 tsp salt
1/3 tsp pepper
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 1/2 TBL sugar
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup mushrooms
2 cups uncooked noodles
3 cups tomato juice

Put shortening in skillet, then add meat and brown well. Add other ingredients. Cover and cook over high heat until steaming, then reduce heat to simmer. Cook or bake in oven 45 minutes. Noodles are put in raw, do not cook ahead.


----------



## TerriLynn

Calico Bean Bake

1/2 lb hamburger
1/2 lb bacon
1 cut up onion
1/2 cup catsup
1 tsp salt
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp mustard
2 tsp vinegar
1 (No 2) can pork and beans
1 (No 2) can kidney beans, drained
1 (No 2) can lima beans

Brown hamburger and bacon; add cut up onion. In casserole, put castup, salt, brown sugar, mustard and vinegar. Add all beans. Add meat, bacon, and onion. Mix well and bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Toasted Coconut pie

3 beaten eggs
1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup butter
4 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp vanilla
1 1/3 cup coconut
1 unbaked pie shell

Thoroughly combine eggs, sugar, butter, lemon juice and vanilla; stir in coconut. Pour filling into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350* for 40-45 minutes. IF desired, garnish with whipped cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Bake Cookies

2 cups sugar
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup butter or oleo
4 TBL cocoa
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 tsp vanilla
3 cups oatmeal

Combine sugar, milk, butter, and cocoa. Boil 1 1/2 minutes. Remove from heat and add remaining ingredients. Spoon out on waxed paper. If you double the recipe also double the time you boil. Start counting when it comes to a full boil.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Meal and Rice Bread

1 cup boiling milk
1 tsp salt
1/4 to 1/3 cup butter
1 TBL brown sugar
1/2 cup cornmeal
1 tsp baking powder
1 cup cooked rice
2 eggs (separated)

Pour boiling milk over salt, butter, and sugar. When butter is melted, pour mixture over the corn meal which is mixed with baking powder. Add the rice and egg yolks and mix well. Fold in beaten egg whites last. Bake in greased iron skillet or shallow baking dish 20 minutes at 350*. Serve with butter.

This is a very inexpensive good breakfast bread- almost sugarless - and can be made with leftover cooked oatmeal instead of rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Tacos (soft)

2 to 3 lbs chicken (cooked, boned, and cut up)
salt and pepper to taste
1 onion, chopped
2 tomatoes OR 3/4 cup tomato sauce
1 dozen corn tortillas
vegetable oil

In a large frying pan, simmer oil, onion and tomato 5 to 10 minutes. Add chicken, salt, and pepper; let simmer 15-20 minutes. Fry tortillas in hot oil just until soft (not hard). Drain on paper towel. Put chicken mixture in the middle of each tortilla and roll into thin roll. Place tacos in a large pan, 9 x 13 inches (may also be covered with foil) Heat at 350* for 20-30 minutes before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Salad

1 lb seedless grapes
2 cups diced celery
1 cup salad dressing
2 TBL grated onion
1 5 lb chicken
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/3 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
1 TBL lemon

Cook chicken until done. Mix all ingredients together. Let stand overnight; dont put dressing on until just before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Scrambled Eggs

1/2 lb cheddar cheese (grated)
1 lb bacon (crisp)
1 can cream of chicken soup
2/3 can pet milk
1 dozen eggs (scrambled with 3/4 cup half and half)
8 oz can mushrooms

Arrange in baking dish, a layer of the scrambled eggs, layer of bacon, layer of cheese, layer of milk mixed with soup and musrooms. Repeat. Bake at 250* for 1 hour or more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mushroom Pie

1 lb fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 lb mild cheddar cheese
1/2 lb bacon, fried, crumbled, and drained
1/2 large onion
1 deep pie shell

Mix first 4 ingredients and pile into a deep pie shell. Will mound up quite high. Bake 30 minutes at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Pan Coating

Mix until creamy (Do not heat or cook)

1 1/4 cup shortening
1/4 cup salad oil
1/4 cup flour

This takes the place of "greasing and flouring" your cake pans. Put this mixture in a tight container and keep in refrigerator.


----------



## TerriLynn

Indian Bean Bread

4 cups cornmeal
2 cups cooked colored beans
1/2 tsp soda
2 cups boiling water

Put cornmeal into bowl, mix in bans that have been drained. Hollow out in meal a place to put soda and water make a dough stiff enough to form balls. Drop balls into a pot of boiling water. Cook about 45 minutes or until done. Serve with cooked greens and pork.


----------



## TerriLynn

Blueberry Johnny Cake

1 cup corn meal
1/2 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup milk
2 TBL melted shortening
1 cup blueberries

Mix and sift the dry ingredients. Add the well beaten egg, and milk and the shortening. Add the blueberries. Bake in a greased tin in a 450* oven, 20 minutes. 

This may also be baked in a cake tin, and cut in pie shaped pieces.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grape and Apple Sauce

Cut apples into small pieces and add concord grapes in equal quantity. Cook well and stir frequently to prevent burning. When fruit is soft, put through a strainer to remove skins and seeds. Add sugar to taste. If the strained sauce is too thin it can be cooked longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Butter Crunch Crust

Mix-

1/2 cup butter or margarine
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup flour
1/2 cup pecans or walnuts - chopped
1/2 cup coconut

Spread out but don't press down in 9 x 13 pan. Bake for 15 minutes at 400* Take from oven, stir with fork and crumble. Save 3/4 cup for topping. Quickly press the rest inot the pie shell and cool. Add filling and top with the remaining crumble.


----------



## TerriLynn

Banana Split Dessert

Mix-

2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1 stick oleo or butter, melted
2 TBL sugar

Put in a 9 x 13 pan and refrigerate until ready to use.

Mix-

2 cups confectioners sugar
2 eggs
2 sticks oleo or butter (soft)
1 tsp vanilla

Mix above ingredients for 10 min. with electric mixer and pour over crust. Drain 20 oz can crushed pineapple and put over filling. On top of pineapple put 3-4 bananas slice by layer evenly. Mix 2 packages of Dream Whip or use a large container of Cool Whip and put over bananas. Garnish with crushed pecans or walnuts and maraschino cherries, and drizzle with chocolate syrup.

Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chocolate Pudding Mix

4 cups dry milk
2 cups sugar
1 1/3 cup cornstarch
1 cup cocoa
1/2 tsp salt

Mix well and store covered.

To make pudding:

1 cup mix
2 cups milk

Stir and boil 1 minute

add-

1 TBL oleo
1/2 tsp vanilla


----------



## TerriLynn

Chocolate Bread Pudding

1/2 cup cocoa
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
2 cups milk
6 slices white bread

Cut crust from bread, cube the bread. Mix sugar, cocoa together. Add eggs and vanilla. Scald milk and add cubed bread. Mix well. Add to chocolate mixture. Mix and pour into a 1 1/2 quart casserole. Place casserole in a pan of water. Bake 350* 50-60 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Tuna Salad

1 can white meat tuna, drained and flaked
2 hard boiled eggs, mashed
1/2 cup cubed pickles
1/2 cup celery, finely diced
1 large sweet apple, peeled and diced
1/4 tsp onion, finely diced
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 cup cooked macaroni
1/4 cup chopped nuts (optional)
Mayonnaise

Combine all ingredients; add enough mayonnaise to bind, mixing well. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## MoTightwad

Thanks for all the recipes so far. I have copied several and have tried a lot. I enjoy reading how some of the recipes mix stuff to make it different and yet almost the same. Thanks for all your work and tell your son to be patient ad enjoy the papering he is getting from mom. LOL


----------



## TerriLynn

Mushroom Sandwiches

1 can mushroom soup
1 3 oz pkg cream cheese
1 small can sliced mushrooms
1 small package slivered almonds
garlic powder to taste
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
salt to taste
pepper to taste

Mix soup, cream cheese, garlic powder, worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper together. Take crust off bread and swipe both sides with melted butter (1 stick) Put a little of the mixture in the middle of 1 slice of bread. Put sliced mushrooms and almonds on top of mixture and fold over. Line up on cookie sheet. Refrigerate overnight. Bake in a 400* oven until golden brown. serve hot!


----------



## TerriLynn

Chocolate Sauce For Cake

1 cup sugar
1 TBL plain flour
1/2 stick oleo
1 cup milk
1 TBL cocoa

Cook until thickened; stir often. Takes about 7 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Corned Beef And Cabbage

1 3lb cabbage, cut into medium strips and washed
2 15 oz cans corned beef hash
1 TBL shortening, heaping full, unmelted
2 TBL black pepper
2 cups water
2 TBL sugar
salt to taste


In a large skillet bring water to a complete boil; then reduce heat to medium and continue to let water cook until it gts low. Add cabbage to boiling water and cook, covered, until tender (like you cooked boiled cabbage). Drain cabbage of excess water. Add shortening to center of cabbage; stir well. Add pepper, sugar and salt and cook for 5-10 minutes longer. Add corned beef, mix well and simmer until ready to serve. Can be reduced for smaller portion.


----------



## TerriLynn

MoTightwad said:


> Thanks for all the recipes so far. I have copied several and have tried a lot. I enjoy reading how some of the recipes mix stuff to make it different and yet almost the same. Thanks for all your work and tell your son to be patient ad enjoy the papering he is getting from mom. LOL


Thanks Mo! My boy is on the mend, the cast is off and he is back at school. He still uses a walker at school, but not at home. He is truly a miracle, thank you for thinking of him.


----------



## TerriLynn

Impossible Cheeseburger Pie

1 lb ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup cheddar cheese, grated
1 1/2 cup milk
3/4 cup bisquick
3 eggs

Heat oven to 400* Grease a 10 inch pie plate. Cook and stir beef and onion until brown; drain. Stir in salt and pepper. Spread beef in pie plate. Sprinkle with cheese. Beat remaining ingredients until smooth Pour over beef; bake until brown, about 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Western Style Wieners

Brown in 2 TBL oil:

1/3 cup chopped onion
1/3 cup chopped celery
1/2 clove of minced garlic

Add: 3/4 cup mild barbecue sauce and 1/4 cup water. Stir well.


Add 1 lb scored wieners. Cover and simmer for 10 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Broiled Salisbury Steak

1 lb ground beef
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
onion salt or chopped onion
1/2 cup milk
bread or cracker crumbs
2 TBL butter

Mix beef, salt, pepper, onion, and milk. Form into 2-4 steaks. Cover on both sides with crumbs. Place on broiling rack and dot with butter, brown. Turn and dot with butter, brown. Place on hot platter; garnish with parsley and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Stew

4-5 medium potatoes
1 large onion
4 oz cheese (cheddar or american)
1 can Hormel Chunk Ham
1 can mushroom soup

Cook Potatoes and onion together; season to taste. Do not drain off liquid. Add rest of ingredients and blend well over medium heat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Squares

1 lb hot sausage
1 large onion, chopped
2 cups bisquick
2 eggs
1 1/2 cup sour cream
salt
3/4 cup milk
paprika

Grease oblong baking dish. Cook sausage and onion till brown; drain excess grease.

Mix bisquick, milk and 1 egg; spread in dish. Spread sausage mixture over dough. Beat one egg with sour cream till well mixed. Spread over sausage mixture. Sprinkle with paprika. Bake for 25-30 minutes. Freezes well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Calzone

Crust:

1 pkg active dry yeast
1 cup warm water
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup olive oil
2 1/2- 3 cups all purpose flour

Filling:

1/2 cup tomato or spaghetti sauce
1 tsp dried basil
1 tsp dried oregano
1/4 lb mozzarella cheese, grated
1/4 lb italian sausage, cooked OR sliced pepperoni

Glaze:

1 egg white- beaten

1. To prepare crust, in a large bowl dissolve yeast in warm water. Add salt and olive oil. Add flour gradually until a stiff dough forms. Turn out onto lightly floured board and knead until dough is smooth and satiny, about 5 minutes. Add flour as needed to prevent sticking. Place into lightly greased bowl; cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour.

2. Lightly grease baking sheet. Roll out dough to make an oval about 14 x 10 inches. Transfer dough to baking sheet.

3. Spread a 5 inch strip of tomato sauce down center of dough; sprinkle with basil and oregano. Spread cheese and sausage evenly over sauce.

4. Lift up dough from both sides along length of the oval, covering the filling, making the seam across the top center of the calzone. Pinch edges together to seal completely. Let rise 30 minutes until dough looks puffy. 

5. Heat oven to 400* Pierce top of loaf in several places to make vent holes. Brush with egg white.

6. Bake for 25 minutes or until golden.

7. Cut into sections crosswise.


----------



## TerriLynn

Salmon Croquettes

1 cup mashed potatoes
1 (7 3/4 oz) can salmon, drained and flaked
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 TBL lemon juice
2 tsp grated onion
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 cup dried bread crumbs, divided
2 egg whites, slightly beaten
1/4 cup salad oil

Combine potatoes, salmon, egg, lemon juice, onion, salt and pepper; mix well. Add enough breadcrumbs to make mixture easy to handle, about 1/4 cup. Shape into 8 patties. Dip in egg whites, then in remaining bread crumbs.

In large skillet heat oil. Fry croquettes until golden brown on both sides. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## TerriLynn

Golan Discs --Crackers

4 cups unbleached flour
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup water at room temperature

Combine flour and salt. Add enough water to make a dough that will clean the sides of the bowl and can be gathered into a ball. Turn out onto a lightly floured board and knead 10 minutes. Shape into a ball and cut in half. 

Cut each half into 8 pieces and form into 16 balls. Roll out each ball to form about a 7 inch circle. Place on an ungreased baking sheet and bake in a preheated 500* oven for 5 minutes or until discs are lightly colored, blistered and crisp. Serve with cheese, dips, and soups.


----------



## TerriLynn

Biscuits to freeze

2 cups self rising flour
1 cup milk (sweet or buttermilk)
1/2 cup shortening

mix, cut out, and put on cookie sheet and freeze. When frozen, take off cookie sheet and place in ziploc bag and put back in the freezer. 

When ready to bake, place frozen biscuits in a cold oven and turn to 450*. They will take 18-20 minutes to bake.


----------



## TerriLynn

Flaky Biscuits

2 cups all purpose flour
1 TBL baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup oil

Combine the first 3 ingredients; stir well. Combine milk and oil; add to dry ingredients, stirring quickly with a fork until dry ingredients are moistened. Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface, and knead lightly 4-5 times.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Bake Peanut Butter Logs

1 3/4 cup powdered sugar
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
1 cup crunchy peanut butter
2 cup crisp rice cereal
commercial chocolate frosting

Combine powdered sugar and butter in large mixing bowl; beat with an electric mixer until smooth. Stir in peanut butter and cereal, mixing with hands, if needed. 

Shape dough into 1 1/2 x 1/2 inch logs. Chill. Spread tops of cookies with chocolate frosting. yields 7 1/2 dozen


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground beef Casserole

1 (5 oz) pkg noodles
1 1/2 lb ground beef
pepper to taste
1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce
1/2 onion, chopped
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 cup cottage cheese
1 tsp butter
1 tsp salt
1 cup sour cream
3/4 cup cheddar cheese, grated

Cook noodles in salted water until tender; drain. Melt butter in skillet; add meat and brown. Add salt, pepper, garlic salt, and tomato sauce. Simmer 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Combine cottage cheese, sour cream, onions, and noodles. make layers of meat and ingredients in casserole dish. Top with cheese; bake at 375* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato and Pork Chop casserole

1 1/2 lb pork chops
4 medium potatoes
2 onions
1 can mushroom soup

Place first layer of boned pork chops in casserole; then potatoes and onions. Alternate layers. Last, add soup with a little water. sprinkle with cracker crumbs. cook in 350* oven for about 2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Pot Pie

1 can mixed vegetables
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 (6 1/2 oz) can boned chicken
2 prepared pie crusts (top and bottom)

Combine chicken, soup, and vegetables. Pour into pie shell; cover with 2nd pie crust and crimp edges. Bake at 375* for 25-30 minutes or until browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beans and Hamburger

1/2 lb hamburger
1 medium onion
2 (1 lb) cans pork and beans
1/2 cup ketchup
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL brown sugar
1 tsp chili powder
1 TBL mustard

Brown hamburger and onions. Add to other ingredients. Bake at 350* fro 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Panama Empanadas

1 lb ground beef
salt to taste
pepper to taste
1 small finely chopped hot pepper
1/2 cup water
1 cup bread crumbs

Combine the beef with all other ingredients except bread crumbs and cook until beef is done, mashing the beef with a fork to eliminate large lumps of meat. During the last 2 minutes of cooking, add the bread crumbs and mix well with a fork. 

Prepare any flaky pie dough. Use a 5 inch circular cutter, place about 3 ounces of meat in each empanada, fold dough over like you would a turnover, pressing edges with a fork or fingers. Bake about 35 minutes or until crust is golden brown in a 375* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Macaroni Casserole

Brown 1 lb hamburger (you may add onion if preferred) 

While browning meat, cook 1 cup elbow macaroni and drain.

Add:
1 can tomato soup
1/4 pound american cheese-cubed
1 small can chopped mushrooms

pour into casserole dish and bake 350* 30 minutes.

***If you prefer more of a tomato flavor add 1 small can of tomato sauce

****This is a great dish to make 3 or 4 of and store in the freezer for baking later. Good for busy nights.


----------



## TerriLynn

One Pot Dinner

2 lb ground beef- browned 
1-2 onions
3/4 lb bacon-browned, and cut up
2 (15 oz) cans pork and beans
1 lb can kidney beans
1 lb can butter beans
1 cup catsup
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBL liquid smoke
dash of salt and pepper

Place ingredients in crock pot. Cook on low 4-6 hours. Makes 1 gallon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meatless Manicotti

Stuff uncooked manicotti shells with a mixture of:

Cottage Cheese
2 eggs
Parsley Flakes

Lay in greased 9 x 13 pan. Cover with tomato sauce mixed with your favorite herbs, or a can of spaghetti sauce. Cover with shredded mozzarella cheese and bake for 1 1/4 hours at 300*- 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Tangy Pork Chops and Cabbage

2 TBL shortening
4 med pork chops
1 1/2 cup water
1 tsp salt
4 cups shredded cabbage
2 medium carrots, sliced
1/2 cup french dressing
1 TBL prepared mustard

1. In large skillet heat shortening and brown meat on both sides; add water and salt and simmer, covered, for 30 minutes.

2. Add cabbage and carrots, then pour on French dressing blended with mustard. Simmer, covered, fro 15-20 minutes or until meat and vegetables are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Potato Dinner

1 lb smoked sausage
2 1/2 cups potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
1 can celery soup
1/3 cup water
1/3 cup grated cheese
1/3 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup pimentos
salt and pepper

Grease 10 inch baking dish. Line with potatoes. In separate pan, heat soup and water, stirring until smooth. Stir in cheese until melted. Add sausage, pepper and pimentos. Pour over potatoes and bake at 350* for 55 minutes or until tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Pie

1 onion, chopped
1 lb ground beef
1 can pinto beans, drained OR home cooked
1 (1 lb) can tomatoes
1 TBL chili powder
2 dashes worcestershire sauce
salt and pepper

Saute onion in oil, add ground beef and brown. Add beans and tomatoes. Mix well and add chili powder, worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper to taste. Pour into baking dish. Top with corn bread mixture and bake at 450* for 25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Beans and Rice (original Louisianna Recipe)

2 lb dried red kidney beans
2 lb smoked sausage
2 ham hocks or ham seasoning
2 cups chopped onions
2 bunches green onion, chopped
1 stalk celery
1 cup bell pepper, chopped
1 TBL chopped parsley
black pepper to taste
garlic salt to taste
Cayenne pepper (red) to taste
tabasco sauce to taste

Soak beans overnight. Boil beans and ham together for 45 minutes; add onions, bell pepper, parsley, sausage, celery, black pepper, garlic salt, cayenne pepper, and tobasco. Simmer on low boil for 3-5 hours. Serve over rice.

NOTE** Even better when cooked the day before served or after frozen.


----------



## TerriLynn

I Can't Believe It's Carrots Casserole

2 cups mashed cooked carrots
1 stick oleo
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp cinnamon
3 TBL flour
1 cup sugar
3 eggs, well beaten

Melt oleo in warm mashed carrots. Mix dry ingredients together and add to carrots, mixing well. Beat eggs and add to other ingredients. Pour into pyrex baking dish and bake at 400* for 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 350* and bake for an additional 45 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grits Casserole

2-3 cups water
1-2 cups milk
1 cup grits
1/2 stick butter
1 cup grated cheese
3-4 well beaten eggs
oil

Bring water; milk and salt to boil; add grits slowly, stirring constantly. When thick, remove from heat; add butter and grated cheese. Mix; let cool. Add eggs, put in greased casserole dish. Bake for 30 minutes at 350*, uncovered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pop-Up Pizza Casserole

1 1/2 lb ground beef-browned and drained
1 cup chopped onion 
1 cup chopped green pepper
1 garlic clove, minced 
1/2 tsp ground oregano
dash salt
1/2 cup water
1/8 tsp tobasco
15 oz can tomato sauce OR 1 can spaghetti sauce
6-8 oz mozzarella cheese, grated

Heat oven to 400* In large skillet combine ingredients (except cheese) and simmer 10 minutes stirring occasionally.

Pop-Over Batter

1 cup milk
1 TBL oil
2 eggs
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese


In small bowl combine milk, oil and eggs; beat 1 minute at med speed. Lightly spoon flour into measuring cup; level off. Add flour and salt; beat 2 minutes at med speed or until smooth.

Pour hot meat mixture into a grease 9 x 13 pan top with cheese. Pour batter over cheese, covering filling completely; sprinkle with parmesan cheese 

Bake at 400* for 25-35 minutes or until puffed up and golden brown. Serve immediatly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stir Fry Cabbage

1 medium cabbage-shredded
1 med green pepper
1 med onion
1 stick oleo
1/3 cup soy sauce
dash salt/pepper

In wok or heavy iron skillet melt margarine; add soy sauce. Heat. Add cabbage, pepper, and onion. Stir consistantly for 8 min or until they reach desired tenderness.


----------



## TerriLynn

Family Favorite potatoes

Lightly butter casserole dish. Pour in enough milk to cover bottom. Make a layer of peeled and sliced Irish potatoes in milk. Sprinkle salt on potatoes, also sprinkle some flour and dot with butter. Then add more milk and another layer as before and continue with layers until dish is almost full. bake in oven for approximately 1 hour at about 400*


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice pilaf

1 cup uncooked rice
1 can chicken broth
1 can beef broth
1 stick butter
1 can chopped mushrooms

Put butter in 1 quart casserole and melt in oven. Add raw rice, broths, and mushrooms. I also add a little salt. Cook, uncovered in 350* oven for about 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tibetan Rice

2 cups cooked rice
1 carton sour cream
1 pkg monterey Jack Cheese
1 can green chili peppers

mix sour cream and chili peppers, chopped, and dash of garlic salt. alternate layers of rice, sour cream mixture and slice of Monterey Jack cheese, ending with rice in buttered casserole. top with shredded cheddar cheese. bake about 1 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Dressing

3 cups corn bread
3 cups squash
3 boiled eggs
1 med onion
1 stick melted margarine
1 can cream of chicken or mushroom or celery soup

Cook squash, mash. Mix all ingredients. Cook 30 minutes at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Cooked Tomatoes

1 pint canned tomatoes
1/4 stick butter
sugar to taste

Mix; cook in oven. Crumble into mixture leftover biscuits. Return to oven for a few minutes, until it thickens and browns some.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Fried Green Tomatoes

1/2 cup corn meal
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 egg
1 TBL water
3 med green tomatoes, cut into 1/4 inch slices
cooking spray

Combine corn meal, salt, and pepper, set aside. Combine egg and water; beat well. Dip tomatoes in egg mixture; dredge in cornmeal mixture. Lightly coat a 15 x 10 x 1 inch baking pan with cooking spray. Place tomatoes in a single layer in pan. bake at 450* for 30-40 minutes or until golden brown, turning once. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Patties

4 squash
1 onion (small)
1 egg
1/2 tsp salt
dash of black pepper

Cut squash and onion in large pieces. Put in blender and cover with water, chop until all pieces are fine. Drain for about 15 minutes; add egg and enough flour to make of potato cake consistency. Cook in skillet in oil.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Dumplings in Tomato Sauce

3 TBL butter
3 TBL chopped onion
3 TBL flour
3 cups canned tomatoes
1/4 tsp sugar
2/3 tsp salt
pepper to taste

Melt butter, add onion and cook until yellow colored. Blend in flour. Add tomatoes, sugar, salt, and pepper, breaking up tomatoes into small pieces. Bring to boil before dropping in the dumplings.


Dumplings

2 cups biscuit mix
3/4 cup milk
2/3 cup grated cheese

Mix 2 TBL of the grated cheese with the biscuit mix. Stir in milk and mix well. Knead gently on lightly floured board. Roll out dough in very thin oblong sheets about 1/8 in thick.

Cut into 3 inch rounds. Place a TBL of grated cheese in center of each round. Wet edges and pull together like a bag. seal well. 

Drop dumplings into the tomato sauce. Cover tightly and steam 15 minutes WITHOUT LIFTING COVER. 

The sauce should be kept simmering so that there will be steam enough to cook the dumplings. Care must be taken to keep sauce from burning in the center of the pan. 

Serve immediately. This makes 10 dumplings.

Size of pan: Flat sauce pan 4 inches deep and at least 9 inches in diameter.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oatmeal Cookies

1 cup sugar
1 cup drippings or lard
2 eggs
1 cup stewed raisins
5 TBL juice from raisins
1 tsp soda
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon
2 cups oatmeal
2 cups flour

Bake in hot oven. Drop on greased sheet with spoon.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni Scallop

1 cup macaroni 
1 lb can salmon, flaked
1 TBL chopped onion
1 TBL chopped green pepper
salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 cups thin white sauce

Cook macaroni in boiling salted water. Drain and rinse. Alternate layers of macaroni and salmon in greased casserole. Sprinkle each layer with onion, green pepper and salt and pepper, Pour over white sauce and top with buttered crumbs or grated american cheese. Bake in a moderate oven about 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni and cheese

2/3 pkg macaroni
1 can tomatoes
1/3 to 1/2 lb cheese, as desired
season to taste

Cook macaroni according to directions on pkg. After draining, place in kettle wit the can of tomatoes and the cheese, which has been cut into small pieces. Place on low flame and cook until cheese is completely melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Swirls

Use recipe for standard biscuit or prepared mix. Roll dough 1/4 inch thick, sprinkle 1/2 cup grated American cheese and finely chopped pimiento if desired. Roll and cut 1/2 inch slices. Bake, cut side down on top of a casserole.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Chops with Corn Stuffing

4 pork chops
2 TBL fat
salt and pepper
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup minced celery tops
4 cups soft bread crumbs
1 cup creamed style corn
1/2 tsp sage

Brown chops in fat, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and remove to flat baking dish. Cook onion and celery tops in fat from chops, 2 minutes.

Add remaining ingredients-season to taste. Stir lightly. Pile stuffing on top of chops. Pour 1/3 cup water around chops and bake in oven 375* for about 40 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Puff

6 slices bread
3/4 cup cooked ham, ground
3 TBL prepared mustard
1 TBL horseradish (if desired)
4 eggs-slightly beaten
2 cups milk
1/2 tsp salt
dash pepper

Let bread dry out, then toast lightly. Cut crusts from the slices, place in a greased, shallow baking dish. Combine ham, mustard, (horseradish). Spread in an even layer over crusts. Cut slices in half, diagonally, place over mixture. Mix eggs, milk, salt, pepper, and pour slowly over bread. Let stand one hour. bake at 350* one hour. Serve immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Flannel Roll

Heat 2 cups of tomato or onion soup in an 8 inch square pan. Roll biscuit dough into oblong about 1/3 inch thick. Spread with 2 1/2 cups corned beef hash. Roll as for jelly roll. Cut into 1 1/2 inch slices. Place in hot soup. Bake 20-30 minutes in hot oven at 450*


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Ham and Cauliflower

1 small cauliflower
1 cup cooked chopped ham
1 cup milk
2 slices bread crumbled
2 TBL butter


Clean cauliflower, and break into sections. Butter a baking dish and fill with alternate layers of ham, cauliflower, and bread crumbs. Dot with butter, and season with salt and pepper. Add milk and bake in a moderate oven 350* one hour or until cauliflower is tender. Remove cover and brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cocoa

4 TBL cocoa
4 1/2 TBL cocoa
few grains salt
2 cups water
2 cups evaporated milk
1/4 tsp vanilla

Mix together cocoa, sugar, and salt in top of double boiler; add water. Boil for 3 minutes, stirring constantly. Add evaporated milk gradually; place over boiling water and continue cooking 10 minutes longer. Beat with rotary beater until frothy. Serve hot or for iced cocoa pour in tall glasses filled with ice cubes or crushed ice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corned Beef Hash Loaf

1 NO 2 can corned beef hash
2 slices bacon
1 tsp minced onion
2 TBL chopped pimento
2 TBL chopped green pepper
1 tsp lemon juice
1 egg
3/4 cup sifted dry bread crumbs
2 TBL melted butter or fat

Cut bacon into small pieces; add to corned beef hash. Add onion, pimento, green pepper, and lemon juice. Beat egg; add to mixture; add 1/2 cup bread crumbs. Mix well; shape into small loaf; roll in remaining bread crumbs. Place in greased baking pan; brush with melted butter. Bake in moderately hot oven at 375* about 45 minutes. If desired, garnish with tomato slices, or slices of hard cooked egg and parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Pastry

1 crust Pie:

1 cup sifted all purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/3 cup shortening
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
4 TBL cold water


----------



## TerriLynn

Stroganoff With Biscuit Topping

1 lb ground beef
1 small onion minced
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 TBL butter
1 tsp salt
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 jar pimento chopped
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
1 can refrigerated rolls or prepared biscuit dough

Cook meat, onion, and green pepper in butter about 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Add salt and soup and mix thoroughly. Simmer 10 minutes. Stir in pimento and cream. Turn into casserole. Top with biscuits and bake at 375* for 20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet and Sour German Meatballs

2 lb ground beef
2 TBL grated onion
salt and pepper to taste
3/4 cup bread crumbs
2 eggs
2 quarts soup stock or bouillon 

Combine all ingredients except soup stock. Form small balls and roll in seasoned flour. Drop meat balls into boiling stock and simmer 15 minutes. Add 1/2 cup vinegar and 1/2 cup brown sugar. Thicken slightly and simmer for 10 minutes more. Serve hot in thickened broth.


----------



## TerriLynn

Buffet Potatoes

4 medium potatoes
3 TBL butter
salt and pepper
chopped parsley
1/2 cup grated cheese
1/2 cup cream

Pare potatoes and cut lengthwise in strips as for french fries. Place potatoes in 2 quart covered casserole dish and dot with butter. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, parsley and cheese. Pour cream over. Bake at 425* for 40-50 minutes.

When done sprinkle with extra parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

Supper on a Bread Slice

2/3 cup (small can) evaporated milk
1 1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 cup finely crushed crackers
1 egg
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 TBL prepared mustard
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 cups grated process type american cheese

Combine ingredients. Cut 1 loaf of french bread in half lengthwise. Spread meat mixture evenly over top surfaces of bread.

Wrap heavy duty aluminum foil around crust side of each half, leaving top uncovered. Place on cookie sheet. Bake at 350* for 25 minutes. Garnish with strips of cheese. Bake 5 min longer. To serve cut slices across or diagonally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburg Skillet Stew

1 lb ground beef
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 egg
2 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup fine bread crumbs
1 TBL worcestershire sauce
dash of pepper
2 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 TBL vegetable oil
1 large onion quartered
4 cups cut up carrots
2-3 potatoes - diced
1 pkg frozen green beans
1 cup water
1 TBL flour


Combine beef, bread crumbs, onion, egg, 1 1/2 tsp salt, and pepper, worcestershire sauce and 1/2 cup tomato sauce. Shape into small meat balls. Brown in hot oil in skillet. Add vegetables, water, and 1 tsp salt. Pour over remaining tomato sauce. Cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Remove 1/2 cup stew sauce and mix with flour Add to stew and stir over low heat until gravy thickens.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Turkey Casserole

1 cup precooked rice
1 TBL minced onion
10 oz pkg frozen peas (or 1 cup peas)
2 cups cooked chicken or turkey
1 can condensed cheese soup
1 cup milk
1 cup crushed cheese crackers
3 TBL oleo or butter

Mix the rice and onion and spread in a 6 x 10 pan. Add the peas and meat. Combine the cheese soup and milk; add to above mixture. Sprinkle with cracker crumbs mixed with oleo or butter. Bake uncovered for 35 minutes in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Tomato Soup

2 large sweet spanish onions
2 TBL oleo
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 lb mushrooms, halved
1 (28 oz) can tomatoes
salt
pepper
basil
2 can condensed beef broth
parsley
croutons
parmesan cheese


Peel and thinly slice onions; melt butter in large pot. Add onions, celery and mushrooms. Cook until vegetables are tender. Add tomatoes, beef broth, salt, pepper, and basil. Cover and simmer 1 hour. Serve; sprinkle with parsley. Pass the croutons and parmesan cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Casserole

3 TBL butter
1 med onion, chopped
1/2 to 2 cups uncooked spaghetti
3 stalks celery, chopped
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cups cooked chicken (3 lbs deboned)
2 cups chicken broth
2 small cans mushrooms
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 can cream of chicken soup
paprika

Cook chicken and debone. Saute butter with celery and onion. Add salt, pepper, chicken broth, soup, mushrooms and parmesan cheese. Bring to a boil. In an electric skillet layer uncooked spaghetti, chicken, spaghetti, chicken, etc. Pour liquid mixture over layered mixture. Sprinkle paprika on top. Turn on high until it steams, then turn to simmer, 20-30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken and Rice

2 TBL oil
2 cups rice
3 TBL paprika
1 TBL salt 
3 1/2 cup water
1 cut up fryer chicken

Brown regular uncooked rice in hot oil. Stir in paprika, salt and water. Add cut up chicken. Bake at 350* for one hour (covered).


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Fried Rice

1 cup diced cooked chicken
1 TBl soy sauce
1 cup uncooked rice
1/3 cup salad oil
2 1/2 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup celery
2 slightly beaten eggs
1 cup shredded cabbage

Combine chicken, soy sauce and 1/2 tsp salt. Let stand 15 minutes. Cook rice in hot oil until brown. Add chicken and broth. Cover and simmer 25 minutes. Stir in onion, green pepper, and celery. Cook until liquid is absorbed. Push rice mixture to sides of pan and fry eggs in center until almost set. Mix together. Stir in cabbage. Serve with soy sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sour Cream Enchiladas

1 cup sour cream
2 cans cream of Chicken soup
1 can diced green chilies
1 lb hamburger
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 pkg flour tortillas
1 pkg Co-Jack cheese

Brown hamburger and drain. Add taco seasoning and 1 cup water. Let simmer 15 minutes. In separate pan add 1 pint sour cream, 2 cans chicken soup, 1 can diced chilies and heat slightly. Spoon about 2 TBL hamburger per tortilla shell and roll placing seam side down in a 13 x 9 inch pan. Pour sauce mixture over top. Top with shredded cheese and bake uncovered at 350* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Susans Sloppy Joes

3 lb hamburger
1 1/4 cup open pit barbecue sauce (regular flavor)
1 cup catsup
1 med onion, chopped
1/2 cup dill relish
15 oz can stewed tomatoes
buns

brown burger and onion; drain. Add remaining ingredients; cook over low fire until hot, stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheesy Spaghetti Bake

1/2 lb ground beef
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 2/3 cup prepared spaghetti sauce with mushrooms
6 oz spaghetti
2 TBL butter
4 tsp flour
1/4 tsp salt
3/4 cup undiluted evaporated milk
1/3 cup water
1 cup (4 oz) shredded process american cheese
2 TBL grated parmesan cheese

Brown burger and onion in frying pan, drain off fat. 

Add spaghetti sauce; simmer 10 minutes. Break spaghetti into thirds. Mix spaghetti and sauce. melt butter in small saucepan. Stir in flour and salt; slowly add milk and water. Cover over medium heat; stir constantly until thickened. Add 1/2 cup american cheese and parmesan cheese. Stir until melted.

Spread 1/2 spaghetti mixture in bottom of 10 x 6 x 2 inch baking dish. Spoon all of cheese sauce over spaghetti mixture and remaining 1/2 cup american cheese. Bake at 350* for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mushroom Meat Loaf

1 lb ground beef
8 oz mushrooms
1 med onion, chopped
1 med egg
1 tsp beef bouillon
1 pint stewed tomatoes


Combine beef, mushrooms, onion, egg and bouillon in large mixing bowl. Add 1/2 pint stewed tomatoes. Mix together. Mold into bread pan. Pour remaining 1/2 pint stewed tomatoes over meat loaf. Bake in oven at 350* for 35 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Cake

1 (20 oz) can pineapple and juice
1 1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
2 cups flour
1/2 cup nuts (any and optional)

Topping:

1 cup sugar 
2/3 cup butter
6 oz can evaporated milk
1 tsp vanilla

Mix all ingredients together; pour into greased pan. Top with 1/2 cup brown sugar (sprinkle over cake batter).

While cake is baking, bring to a boil topping. When it is boiling, remove from heat (so its warm for cake). When cake is done, poke holes in it; pour topping on cake while its hot. Refrigerate when cool. Top with cool whip.


----------



## TerriLynn

Indoor Smores

Graham crackers
marshmallow cream
chocolate frosting

Spread marshmallow cream on graham crackers, then spread chocolate frosting. Top with another graham cracker.


----------



## TerriLynn

Syrup For Pancakes

1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
3/4 cup water
1 TBL butter

Mix; boil for 3 minutes. Serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bulk Pancake Flour

4 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 1/2 TBL baking powder
4 tsp soda
4 tsp salt

Combine ingredients and mix. Store in container.

To make pancakes:

Mix:

1 cup milk
1 cup pancake mix
1 egg
2 TBL salad oil


----------



## TerriLynn

Swiss Breakfast Parfait

1 cup oats
16 oz vanilla yogurt
8 oz can crushed pineapple, undrained
2 cups sliced strawberries
Homemade granola-optional

In med bowl, combine oats, yogurt, & pineapple; mix well, cover, refrigerate overnight or up to 4 days.

To serve: layer oat mixture, strawberries, and granola in glass.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza Burgers

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 jar spaghetti sauce
1 can cream of mushroom soup
hamburger buns
mozzarella cheese

Brown ground beef. Add spaghetti sauce and soup to beef. Simmer until warmed through. Place bottom half of bun on cookie sheet. Top with beef mixture then add a sprinkle of cheese on top. Place under broiler until cheese melts. Top with other half of bun.


----------



## TerriLynn

Polish Lasagna

Polish sausages
Lasagna noodles- cooked
swiss cheese-slices
spaghetti sauce

Cut sausage into 4" links then slice lengthwise about 1/2 way through sausage

Cover bottom of baking pan with spaghetti sauce. Put swiss cheese in sliced sausage. wrap sausage in a lasagna noodle and place in baking pan with seam side down. 

Repeat this until all sausage is wrapped and placed in the pan. pour remaining sauce over all. Top with additional cheese. Bake at 350* for 35-45 minutes.

****You can reduce baking time by boiling sausage first, then prepare as directed above, and bake until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Old Fashioned Macaroni and Cheese

Prepare 2 cups of elbow macaroni according to package directions

Drain and return to same pan.

Stir in 1 stick (1/2 cup) butter or margarine until melted.

Next stir in the remaining ingredients:

1 lb of grated cheese
16 oz small curd cottage cheese
16 oz sour cream
3 large beaten eggs

Bake in uncovered 9 x 13 casserole dish at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, thank you again for posting the recipes. I am really enjoying them.


----------



## MO_cows

TerriLynn said:


> Old Fashioned Macaroni and Cheese
> 
> Prepare 2 cups of elbow macaroni according to package directions
> 
> Drain and return to same pan.
> 
> Stir in 1 stick (1/2 cup) butter or margarine until melted.
> 
> Next stir in the remaining ingredients:
> 
> 1 lb of grated cheese
> 16 oz small curd cottage cheese
> 16 oz sour cream
> 3 large beaten eggs
> 
> Bake in uncovered 9 x 13 casserole dish at 350* for 1 hour.


Wow, that would be rich! Might have to try it.


----------



## TerriLynn

MO_cows said:


> Wow, that would be rich! Might have to try it.


I thought that one looked interesting and good too, I was thinking maybe throwing some cubed ham and frozen broccoli in it before baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fancy Franks

6 hot dogs
1 TBL mustard
3/4 cup cottage cheese
3/4 cup flour
2 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup milk
2 TBL cooking oil
1 egg
1 TBL catsup
1/2 cup shredded cheese

Split hot dogs lengthwise, but do not cut through. Spread cut surface with mustard; top with a rounded TBL of cottage cheese; set aside. 

Combine flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt in a small mixer bowl. Add milk, oil and egg. Blend, then beat at med speed two minutes. Spread on bottom of greased 9 x 5 pan. Arrange hot dogs crosswise in pan, pressing to fit. Drizzle catsup over cottage cheese. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake at 400* for 30 - 35 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Rice Pie

Meatloaf mixture (uncooked)
uncooked rice
1 can 8 oz tomato sauce (or more)

Make a meatloaf as you usually do, but form it into a shell using a round cake pan. Leave center hollow except for bottom. Bake until almost done. Drain. Fill center with uncooked rice. Pour tomato sauce over rice, cover rice well and keep checking it to make sure it has plenty of tomato sauce. Bake at your usual meatloaf temperature until rice is done. Delicious!


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Tamale Pie

1 cup cornmeal
3 1/2 cups water
1 tsp salt

Make mush of the above ingredients, set aside.

2 TBL shortening, melted
1 TBL chili powder
1/4 cup hot water
1 tsp pepper
1/2 cup chopped onions
3/4 lb ground beef
1 tsp salt
2 tsp chili powder
1 8 oz can tomato sauce

Make a mush of the cornmeal and line a casserole dish with 2/3 of the mush. Fry onions in shortening until clear.

Add meat, salt, pepper, and chili powder. Stir in sauce and water. Simmer until thickened. Put on top of mush. Top with remaining mush. Bake at 350* for 30-40 minutes


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Scramble

1 to 1 1/2 lbs lean ground beef
2 chopped onions
1 4 oz can mushrooms
1 cup tomato juice
chili powder or cumin to taste
salt
pepper
garlic powder, to taste
1/2 head shredded cabbage

Fry hamburger and drain well. Add rest of ingredients and cook until cabbage is done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Breakfast Break

2 cups pancake mix
1 1/4 cup milk
2 eggs
2 TBL oil
1 large can peaches
1 8oz pkg sausage links

Combine pancake mix, milk, eggs, and oil. Beat until nearly smooth with mixer. Turn into greased 9 x 13 inch baking pan. Arrange fruit and sausage links on top of batter into a pattern, so the mixture can be cut into squares when baked. Bake at 350* until done, about 30 - 35 minutes. Cut into six squares. Serve with syrup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage and Sausages

Fry the sausage brown, remove from pan and add 4 cups coarsely chopped cabbage, salt and pepper. Cover and cook on low heat until tender. 

Arrange cabbage on a serving dish and garnish with the sausages. Serve with mashed potatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fritter Beans

1 egg beaten with 2 TBL milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup flour

Rub into fry pan through colander. Add shortening and fry until crisp and brown. Drain and pour hot soup over them or lightly shake into boiling soup and cook several minutes more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Kneflie

batter/dough

Use 1 TBL flour for each egg, salt to taste. Add finely cut up green onion tops. Mix well.

Drop by teaspoon full into hot frypan with melted lard. Brown on both sides.

Good dish for spring when thinning onions from the garden.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barley Casserole

1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cups sliced mushrooms
1 cup pearl barley
2 cups chicken or beef stock (or bouillon with water)
salt and pepper to taste

Brown meat and onions. Add barley and stock; cover and simmer 40 minutes until barley is tender and all liquid is absorbed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peachy Fruit Salad

1 20 oz can peach pie filling
1 20 oz can pineapple chunks, drained
1 11 oz can mandarin oranges, drained
2 cups green grapes, halved
1 cup red grapes, halved
3 medium bananas, sliced

Mix all ingredients together except bananas. Refrigerate and add bananas just before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pudding Fruit Salad

1 20 oz can chunk pineapple with juice
1 3 oz pkg instant vanilla pudding
1 11 oz can mandarin oranges, drained
2 bananas, sliced

Pour pineapple and juice into bowl. Sprinkle dry pudding over it and stir. Add drained oranges and refrigerate. 

Just before serving time add bananas.

***I sometimes add a bit of yogurt to this salad for a less sweet taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Calico Coleslaw

2 cups shredded cabbage
1 rib celery, sliced
1 large red unpeeled apple, diced
1/2 cup raisins
1/3 cup prepared coleslaw dressing

Toss ingredients together and chill until serving time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy One Dish Meal

4 or 5 potatoes, peeled and sliced
1 large onion, sliced
1 can creamed corn
1 pkg sausage
1 can tomato sauce
salt
pepper

Place potatoes in bottom of buttered casserole dish and then add onion, salt, pepper, and corn. Shape sausage into balls and place on top. pour tomato sauce over meat balls. Bake at 350* for 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Cover last 1/2 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Dog Enchilada Casserole


12 hot dogs
12 flour tortillas
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese
1 onion
1 large can chili
1/2 can water

Partially split hot dogs lengthwise and fill with onions and cheese. Roll each one in a tortilla sheet and place in baking dish. Heat chili and water and pour over tortillas. Top with remaining onions and cheese. Bake at 350* for 20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground Beef Party Casserole

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 cup dry cottage cheese
8 oz pkg cream cheese
1/4 cup dairy sour cream
1/2 cup chopped green olives
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp basil leaves
1 tsp marjoram
Noodles

Brown meat; add onion and other spices. mix well and cook until onion is tender. Add 3 (8 oz) cans of tomato sauce. 

Mix cottage cheese and cream cheese together, add sour cream and olives. Cook noodles and put half of noodles in greased casserole. Then put on cheese mixture. Add rest of noodles. pour meat mixture over all. Bake at 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza With hamburger Crust

Mix with spoon in large bowl:

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp oregano

Stir in 1/2 of an 8 oz can of tomato sauce. Spread meat mixture in ungreased 10 inch pizza pan. Pour on top of meat mixture the other half of tomato sauce. Then add on top 1 can kidney beans, drained. Cut into strips 3 slices cheddar or mozzarella cheese and arrange in criss cross design on beans. Bake uncovered 20 minutes at 425*


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato and Meat Balls

1 1/2 lb hamburger
1 egg, beaten
1 small onion, chopped
3 medium potatoes, diced
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all together and shape into 3 inch balls. Put in baking dish and cover with 1-2 cans mushroom soup, thinned with a little water. Bake uncovered at 350* for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Rice Stuffing

1 cup milk
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs
1 onion, chopped
1 TBL fat
4 cups boiled rice, (1 cup uncooked)
1/2 tsp sage
1/2 tsp thyme
1 TBL minced parsley
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 lb sausage meat

Pour milk over crumbs. Cook onion in fat until brown, then add rice, soaked crumbs, sausage, and seasonings. This is very good stuffing for any wild or tame fowl.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mollys Pizza Sandwich

1 lb ground beef
2 8oz cans tomato sauce
1 tsp oregano
2 cups biscuit mix
1 egg
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
2/3 cup milk
4 slices american cheese or the like
1 can sliced mushrooms, drained, optional

Heat oven to 400* Brown ground beef and add 1 can tomato sauce and oregano. Simmer uncovered 10 minutes. Stir biscuit mix, egg and milk to a soft dough. Spread half in greased 9 x 9 x 2 inch pan. Pour remaining can of tomato sauce over dough. Spread meat mixture and mushrooms, top with cheese slices and parmesan cheese. Cover with remaining dough. Bake 20-25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ravioli

3 1/2 cup flour
4 eggs
1 tsp salt
4-5 TBL water
1/2 cup shortening or oil

Beat eggs well, add water and salt. Mix in flour and knead until smooth and elastic. Cover and let stand 30 minutes. Divide into 4 parts, roll out thin as possible and leave it spread on flat surface


Filling:

1 boiled chicken, ground OR 1/2 lb beef and 1/2 lb pork, ground
5 stalks celery, ground
2 medium onions, ground
1/2 cup romano cheese
salt and pepper
4 eggs
2 slices bread, soaked in water and drained

Remove skin and bones from chicken, grind, also onion and celery. Mix with other ingredients. Filling should be moist.

Making The Ravioli

Make a row of little mounds of filling on the rolled out dough using about 1 tsp for each. The mounds should be about 2 inches from edge and 1 1/2 inches apart. On 1/2 of the rolled out dough. Fold the other half of dough over the top, press firmly between mounds with hands and cut with ravioli cutter or knife. Drop each in salted boiling water and boil for 10 minutes. ift out and place on platter and pour sauce over all.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy cherry CheeseCake

8 oz cream cheese, softened
2 TBL lemon juice
1/2 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 9 inch graham cracker crust
1 can cherry fruit filling

Beat together until smooth, cream cheese, lemon juice, sweetened condensed milk. Pour into baked and cooled graham cracker crust. Top with cherry fruit filling. Chill thoroughly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Pudding cake

1 cup flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup raisins
1/2 cup milk
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups boiling water
1 tsp butter

Sift together flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Add raisins and milk. Mix well and put into a greased baking dish. Now mix brown sugar, boiling water and butter. Pour this batter over the rest and bake 30-40 minutes. This last liquid will seem thin but as the batter rises it mixes in and makes its own sauce. There is no shortening or eggs in the top mixture.


----------



## TerriLynn

War Time Cake

1 1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup shortening or oil
1 3/4 cup water
3/4 cup raisins
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon
1 small tsp nutmeg
2 tsp cocoa

Boil altogether for 10 minutes. when cool, add:

2 cups flour
1 tsp soda
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup nuts

Bake slowly for about 45 minutes in a 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Bake Peanut Butter Drops

1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup peanut butter
2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla

Combine above ingredients and bring to a boil. Boil 1 minute. Remove from heat. Stir in 3 cups quick oatmeal. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto waxed paper and let harden/


----------



## TerriLynn

Passmore Pudding

Slice desired amount of apples in buttered dish, 8 x 12 inches.

Sift:

1 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp white sugar
2 tsp baking powder

Add:

1 TBL shortening
1 cup raisins
milk-enough to make a sticky dough

Spread this over apples.

Sauce:

1 cup brown sugar
1 1/2 cup water
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp nutmeg

Boil sugar, water, vanilla, and nutmeg. thicken slightly. pour over pudding and bake until done at 350* Any sauce left over may be poured over cold pudding.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Seasoning Mix

3 TBL flour
1 1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper
1/2 tsp instant minced garlic
2 TBL instant onion
1/2 tsp cumin
1 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar

Mix all ingredients together. This is good to season hamburger for tacos.


----------



## TerriLynn

Yum-a-Setta

2 lbs hamburger
1/4 onion, chopped
Brown sugar to taste
salt and pepper
1 can tomato soup
1 16 oz pkg egg noodles, cooked
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pkg 8 oz processed cheese

Mix hamburger, salt, pepper, brown sugar, and onion. Add tomato soup.

Mix noodles and cream of chicken soup (can thin soup with a little milk if noodles don't seem coated well)

Layer the hamburger mixture and noodle mixture in casserole dish with processed cheese between layers. Meat mixture should be on bottom.


Bake uncovered 350* for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lincolns Glazed Onions

White medium to large onions 
salt
pepper
Paprika
small chunks of butter
honey

Peel onions, and cut in half crosswise. Place cut side up in casserole. Season with salt, pepper, and paprika. Place a small chunk of butter on each and top with honey. Cover loosely with foil. Bake in 300* - 325* oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour, removing foil for the last 15 minutes of baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Upside-down cornbread

Apple Topping:

2 TBL butter
2 TBL maple syrup
2 large granny smith apples (1 lb) peeled, cored, and slice 1/4" thick

Corn Bread

3/4 cup cornmeal
3/4 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 cup buttermilk (or sour milk)
1/4 cup maple syrup
3 TBL melted butter

Prepare apple topping: heat together butter and maple syrup in 10" cast iron skillet or other heavy ovenproof skillet over medium high heat. Add the apple slices and stir to coat; cook, stirring occasionally, until softened slightly, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Using 2 spoons, arrange apples in a neat pattern in skillet, fanning them out from center.


Prepare corn bread: Combine cornmeal, flour, baking powder, salt, and bakig soda in large bowl; make a well in center. Beat together egg, buttermilk, maple syrup and melted butter in small bowl. Pour into well in cornmeal mixture; stir together just until combined. spread batter gently and evenly over apples.

Bake in preheated 375* oven for 30-35 minutes, or until a wooden pick comes out clean. Cool the corn bread in the skillet on a wire rack for 5 minutes. Loosen sides of corn bread with a metal spatula. Invert onto large serving platter. Serve warm with additional maple syrup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dessert In A Pumpkin

Cut off top of pumpkin and thoroughly clean out seeds and pulp. Fill center of pumpkin with mixture of apples slices, and a few raisins, 1/2 to 1 cup sugar, 2 tsp cinnamon, 1 tsp nutmeg, dash of ginger and cloves, and a few chopped nuts.

Bake at 375* for about 1 1/2 hours, or until apples and pumpkin meat are tender. Scoop out and serve topped with ice cream or half and half. Tastes like apple and pumpkin pie combined!


----------



## TerriLynn

Up and Down Biscuits


2 cups all purpose flour
3 TBL sugar
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp cream of tartar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup shortening
2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup margarine or butter, melted
1/4 cup sugar
2 to 3 tsp ground cinnamon

In a bowl stir together flour, 3 TBL sugar baking powder, cream of tartar, and salt. Cut in shortening till mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Make a well in the center; add milk all at once. Stir just till dough clings together.

On a lightly floured surface, knead dough gently for 10 to 12 strokes. Divide dough in half. Roll one half of dough to a 12 x 10 inch rectangle. Brush with half the melted butter. Combine the 1/4 cup sugar and cinnamon; sprinkle half over dough. Cut rectangle into 5 12 x 2 inch strips. 

Stack the 5 strips on top of one another. Cut into 6 2 inch squares. Place squares, cut side down, in greased muffin cups. Repeat with remaining dough, margarine and sugar mixture.

Bake in a 450* oven for 10-12 min or till golden. Serve warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pumpkin Burgers

1 medium onion, chopped
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 jar (12 ounces) chili sauce
1/2 cup mashed pumpkin (canned or freshly made)
1 tsp salt
pepper to taste
1 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1 can tomato soup

Combine onions and ground beef, and saute in a heavy skillet over medium heat until meat turns grey and onions go limp. Add chili sauce, pumpkin, salt, pepper, pumpkin pie spice and tomato soup and mix well. Cover and simmer over low heat for 20-24 minutes. Serve on warm hamburger buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Stuffed Shells

2 lb ground sweet italian sausage
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/4 cup finely chopped green pepper
3/4 cup italian flavored bread crumbs
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
1/4 tsp garlic powder
3/4 cup milk
12 oz jumbo pasta shells, boiled

Brown sausage with onion and peppers. Drain well and cool. Finely chop sausage and add bread crumbs, parmesan cheese, garlic powder, and milk. Mix well and chill for 1 hour.

Remove from refrigerator and spoon about 2 TBL of sausage mixture into each shell. Place in a 13 x 9 inch baking dish. Cover with cheese sauce. Bake 30 minutes at 350*. Top with a few stripes of your favorite red sauce.


Cheese Sauce

2 cups whole milk
2 TBL corn starch 
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
2 oz american cheese
3 TBL butter

Melt butter in 2 quart saucepan. Blend 2 TBL cornstarch with 1/2 cup milk, pour into melted butter. Stir over medium heat. As mixture begins to thicken, gradually stir in 1 1/2 cups milk. Heat, stirring constantly until thickened. Stir in parmesan cheese. Add shredded american cheese. Heat, stirring constantly, until all cheese is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage and Stuff

6-8 medium potatoes
2 lbs loose sausage
1 lb mozzarella cheese, or another kind if that is preferred
salt / pepper to taste


Peel, slice potatoes very thin. Preboil sausage in a little water to remove grease, then drain. In a casserole, place layer of potatoes, layer of sausage, and a layer of cheese, in that order. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Cover and bake at 375* for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Broccoli Cheese Strata

1 pkg (10 oz) frozen chopped broccoli
1 med onion chopped
8 slices firm white bread
2 1/2 cups milk
3 eggs
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (6 oz)

Cook broccoli and onion in a little butter in skillet until broccoli is crisp. About 5 minutes, stirring often. Remove from heat. 

1 1/2 quart shallow baking dish, greased. Cut each bread slice into 4 triangles, Arrange half of the triangles in bottom of dish to form an even layer.

Combine milk, eggs, salt and pepper in a bowl. Sprinkle 1 cup of cheese over bread in dish; top with vegetables. Cover with remaining bread triangles and cheese. Pour milk mixture over top to moisten bread.

Cover with plastic wrap, let stand one hour or refrigerate overnight. Uncover. Bake in 375* oven 45 minutes or until puffy and golden brown. Let stand 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fake pineapple

4 quarts grated or diced zucchini
1 1/2 cups lemon juice
1 can (46 ounces) unsweetened pineapple juice
3 cups sugar

Prepare home canning jars and lids according to manufactures instructions.

Remove peeling and seeds from zucchini. Grate or dice. Mix all ingredients thoroughly and simmer for 20 minutes, Stir frequently. Pour hot zucchini mixture into clean, hot jars. Leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Process 30 minutes in boiling water bath


----------



## TerriLynn

Mashed Sweet Potatoes and Apples

Make ahead, spoon the prepared recipe into a greased 2 1/2 to 3 quart baking dish cover and refrigerate. To serve, heat, covered, in a 375* oven for 25-0 minutes.

2 lbs sweet potatoes
1 1/2 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 1/2 TBL water
2 granny smith apples, peeled, cored, and coarsely chopped (2 1/2 cups)
1/4 tsp each, salt, pepper, ground nutmeg

Boil potatoes 30-35 minutes until tender. Drain and cool. Melt butter in large skillet, add onion and cook, stirring 6-8 minutes or until golden and tender. Add apples and water. Cover and cook over med-low heat 10-15 minutes, stirring occasionally until tender.

Peel potatoes, cut in chunks and put into large bowl. Add butter, salt, pepper, nutmeg, and apple mixture.

Mash until smooth, then spoon into a serving dish. Serve immediately or make ahead.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Pot Pie

1 cup cooked cubed chicken
1 can mixed vegetables, drained
1 can cream of chicken soup

Mix to together and bring to a boil, pour into greased 8 x 8 pan.

Topping

1/2 cup milk
1 egg
1 cup bisquick baking mix

Bake 400* 30 min

Recipe may be doubled and put in 9 x 13 pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Taco Bake

1 lb ground beef, browned
1 can tomato soup
1 cup salsa
1/2 cup milk
6 flour tortillas or 6 corn tortillas, cut into 1" pieces
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese (reserve half)


Combine ingredients, spoon into a 2 quart shallow baking dish, cover.

Bake 400* 30 min or until hot. sprinkle with remaining cheese, and return to oven until it is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Soup Mix

2 cups non-fat dry milk
2 cups instant potato flakes
2 TBL instant chicken bouillon
1 TBL dried minced onion
1 tsp seasoned salt
1 tsp dried parsley
1/2 tsp thyme
1/8 tsp tumeric
1/8 tsp pepper

Combine all ingredients in large bowl, mixing well. Store in airtight container. 

To serve: Place 1/3 cup soup mix in a mug or soup bowl. Add 1 cup boiling water and stir until smooth. Let soup sit 2 or 3 minutes to thicken slightly. For a thicker soup, use less water.


----------



## TerriLynn

Caraway Potato wafers

1 cup boiled potatoes, riced
1/2 cup creamed butter
1 1/8 cups flour
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 TBl caraway seed

work the first 4 ingredients lightly with a fork to a smooth dough. Chill for 1/2 hour. Roll 1/8 inch thick, place in pan, brush top with egg, mixed with milk, sprinkle plentifully with salt and caraway seed.

Cut with hot knife into narrow strips 1 x 3 inches. Bake in oven at 350* for 5 minutes. Increase heat to 400*. Bake until crisp and a delicate brewon. Serve with soup or salad


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Egg Dinners

1. Cooked chopped spinach, top with tomato slices, then poached eggs, dab of pesto sauce

2. Beat a spoonful of cottage cheese, or a few cubes of cream cheese into the eggs. The cheese doesn't need to be thoroughly blended in-it will melt into the eggs when cooked. Add a crumble of crushed basil, or savory, or marjoram leaves or your favorite leftover cooked vegetable, and scramble.

3. Saute a pinch of curry powder in pan before pouring in the beaten eggs. Fill the finished omelet with hot, diced or shredded cooked chicken and a spoonful of raisins.

4. add chopped onion and celery to egg salad.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spaghetti Pie

1/4 cup dried bread crumbs
4 cups cooked spaghetti (8 oz uncooked spaghetti, broken into pieces)
2 cups spaghetti sauce
4 eggs, slightly beaten
2 TBl grated parmesan cheese

Use 9 inch, greased, cast iron pan for pie. Sprinkle the bottom of skillet with bread crumbs. 

Mix cooked spaghetti with 1 1/2 cups of the sauce, and the eggs. Pour into skillet.

Bake 350* 40-45 minutes or until eggs are set and knife inserted in center comes out clean.

Heat remaining sauce, and serve with sauce and sprinkled with parmesan cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Velvet Chicken Corn Soup

1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1/2 cup water
1 can creamed corn
dash ginger
dash red pepper flakes
dash white pepper
1 1/2 cups cooked cubed chicken
1/4 lb fresh snow peas, trimmed
1/4 cup sliced green onions

Combine in saucepan, simmer about 10 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dill Mustard Sauce

1/3 cup sour cream
1/3 cup mayo
3 TBL mustard
3 TBL chopped dill pickle


----------



## TerriLynn

Fat Dog Casserole

8 hot dogs
1 TBL butter
8 oz can tomato sauce
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups cooked noodles
3 oz pkg cream cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese

cut the hot dogs in 1/2 inch chunks. In a skillet, heat them, along with the butter, the tomato sauce, the garlic powder, the sugar, and the salt over med fire.

Place noodles in a greased casserole dish. Mix the cream cheese and the sour cream together with a fork, and spoon the mixture over the noodles. Add the hot dogs and the tomato sauce. Finally, sprinkle the top with the grated cheese, and bake for 30 minutes at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Ice Cream Dessert

2 cans sweetened condensed milk
2 28 oz bottles (or 4 12 oz cans) of any flavor of soda pop

Mix and pour into freezer drum of an ice cream maker. Run according freezer operating instructions. Makes 2 quarts.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I remember that one from the seventies, lol! I didn't care for it, but some people loved it. 

I just have to say...you are a posting machine, girl!  I keep meaning to get in here and go through all these, but just haven't had the time. Thanks for doing all this!


----------



## TerriLynn

calliemoonbeam said:


> I remember that one from the seventies, lol! I didn't care for it, but some people loved it.
> 
> I just have to say...you are a posting machine, girl!  I keep meaning to get in here and go through all these, but just haven't had the time. Thanks for doing all this!


LOL I feel like a posting machine!!  My goal is to get through all the cookbooks I have. I am winding down to the last drawer in a filing cabinet, and I have a few odd shelves and cupboards to look in quick to see if I've forgotten any. (I tend to stick them in the handiest place when I'm done with them)

I hope they are of use to folks, when your trying to cook things on the cheap, you don't always have the extra money to go out and buy a cookbook, and usually all the new cookbooks I look at have fancy recipes that call for special ingredients.

Its been a busy couple of days here, hopefully I can get a few more posted tomorrow.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Potato Bake

2 TBl butter or margarine
1/4 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 broiler-fryer (about 2 lbs) cut up
4 medium sized potaoes, sliced
2 carrots cut in 2 inch sticks
1 tsp salt
1 tsp leaf tarragon, crumbled

melt butter in a 13 x 9 x 2 inch pan in a moderate oven, 375*.

Combine flour, salt, pepper in paper bag; add chicken pieces; shake to coat with flour. Place skin side down in melted butter.

Bake chicken 20 minutes. Remove from oven; place potatoes and carrots in bottom of pan, turning to coat with butter. Arrange chicken over vegetables, skin side up. Sprinkle salt and tarragon over all; cover. 

Return to oven and bake 20 minutes more. remove cover; baste with pan juices and turn oven to hot 400* for remaining 20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Fried Chicken with biscuits and Cream Gravy

1/2 cup all purpose flour
2 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp leaf thyme, crumbled
1/4 tsp cracked black pepper
1 broiler-fryer 2 1/2-3 lbs cut up
1/4 cup vegetable oil or shortening
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter or margarine

Biscuits (recipe follows)

cream gravy (recipe follows)

Measure flour, salt, flour, paprika, thyme, pepper into a large plastic bag. Add chicken pieces a few at a time; shake to coat thoroughly. Reserve the seasoned flour for gravy.

Melt shortening, and butter into a 13 x 9 x 2 inch baking dish in a hot oven
425* about 5 minutes. Remove pan from oven and arrange chicken in one layer in butter-oil mixture turning to coat. Return to oven and bake for 40 minutes, turning once or twice.

Prepare biscuits, push chicken to one side. Drop biscuits into 8 large mounds; return to oven. Bake an additional 20 minutes or until biscuits are brown.

Place chicken and biscuits on a heated serving platter; keep warm; prepare gravy.

Biscuits--

sift 2 cups sifted all purpose flour with 1 TBL baking powder and 1/2 tsp salt. Cut in 1/4 cup shortening until mixture has consistency of cornmeal. Stir in 1 cup milk with fork.


Cream Gravy--

Drain off all but 2 TBL of the pan drippings from baking pan. Heat drippings in pan over low heat. Stir in 2 TBL of the reserved seasoned flour. Gradually stir in 1 1/2 cups milk or light cream, scraping up browned bits in pan. Bring to boiling, stirring constantly, until mixture is thickened; cook 2 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Frankfurter Pilaf

Heat 1/4 cup margarine in heavy saucepan. Add 1 minced large onion and cook 2 or 3 minutes. 

Add 1 cup uncooked rice and cook until golden. Add 2 1/2 cups hot chicken stock and 1/2 lb frankfurters, sliced. 

Cover and simmer 20-25 minutes. Stirring occasionally. Add seasonings to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Packages

4 med potatoes, pared and cut into 1/2 inch cubes (2 lbs)
1 large onion, chopped (1 cup)
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp caraway seeds
1/4 cup butter or margarine

Place potatoes in center of 18 x 22 inch rectangle of heavy duty aluminum foil. Sprinkle with onions, green pepper, salt, pepper, and caraway seeds; dot with butter. fold foil to seal package securely; grill seam side down, five inches from coals, for 20 minutes longer or until potatoes are tender. Toss lightly with fork and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spanish Eggs


1 clove garlic
2 TBL butter
1 tomato, peeled and chopped
6 eggs, well beaten
pinch of basil
1 tsp salt
3 drops Tabasco sauce
1/4 tsp pepper

Rub the bottom of the frying pan with the garlic, add butter. When butter is melted, add tomato and cook for 5 minutes, stirring often to prevent sticking. Add eggs and seasonings. Reduce heat, cook and stir until eggs are cooked throughout, but still moist.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Stuffed Eggs

6 eggs, hard cooked
1 cup chicken, cooked, finely chopped
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup salad dressing
paprika as desired
salad greens as desired

Cut eggs in half lengthwise. Scoop out yolks and mash. Combine egg yolks with chicken, celery, mustard, salt, and salad dressing. Mix well. Fill egg whites with chicken mixture. sprinkle with paprika. Serve on salad greens.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Goulash

2 bacon slices, diced
1 cup coarsley chopped onions
6 cups diced raw potatoes
1 cup water
1 1/2 tsp paprika
1 1/2 tsp cider vinegar
1 lb franks, cut into chunks
1/2 tsp salt

In kettle or dutch oven, fry bacon until crisp. Remove bacon. Add onions to bacon fat; cook until tender and golden. Add potatoes and rest of ingredients, and bacon. Cover, simmer 25 minutes or until potatoes are tender; toss well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pancake and Sausage wrap Up

12 pancakes
12 cooked sausage links

Roll one pancake around one sausage link to create a pigs in a blanket

Jam, jelly, honey, or pancake syrup poured into small individual bowls and served as dipping sauces.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Drop Sausage Biscuits

1/4 cup sour cream
2 TBL water
1 cup pancake mix
6 sausage links - cooked, and coarsely chopped

Heat oven to 400* Grease cookie sheet. In small bowl, combine sour cream and water, blend well. Add pancake mix and sausage pieces; stir just until dry ingredients are moistened. Drop dough by tablespoonfuls onto greased cookie sheet.

Bake at 400* for 10-14 minutes or until lightly browned, serve warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Ham Salad

3 cups cubed cooked ham
1 can 8 ounces pineapple tidbits, drained
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup chopped sweet red pepper
1 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1 can 11 ounces mandarin oranges

In a bowl, combine the first six ingredients. Gently fold in the oranges. Transfer to a greased 1 1/2 quart baking dish. Bake, uncovered, at 350* for 30 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Instant Pea Soup

Grind dried split peas in food processor.

Put about 1/4 cup of the ground split peas into 1 1/2 cups boiling water. Cook 10 minutes. Add salt, celery seed, onion, etc.

For smoother soup can be blended after cooking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Cheese Muffins

1 1/2 cup baking mix
3/4 cup shredded colby or cheddar cheese, divided
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 TBl butter or margarine


Combine the baking mix and 1/2 cup of cheese in a large bowl; set aside. In a small bowl, beat egg and milk; set aside. 

In a small skillet, saute onion in butter until tender; add to egg mixture. stir into cheese mixture just until moistened. Fill greased or paper lined muffin cups 3/4 full. Top with remaining cheese. Bake at 400* for 18-20 minutes or until muffins test done. Cool in pan 10 minutes. serve warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cream of Pea Soup

1 quart peas
1 cup cubed ham
1/2 cup ham broth
3 cups milk
1 tsp salt
1 TBl sugar

Cook peas and put through a strainer; reserving the water in which peas were cooked. Brown and cook ham until tender. Combine all ingredients and the water. Bring to a boil. If desired, and 1/2 cup cream before serving. Serve with crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage Chowder

4 cups coarsely shredded cabbage
2 cups sliced carrots
3 cups diced potatoes
3 cups water
1 TBL salt
1/2 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp pepper
4 cups scalded milk
2 TBL butter

Cook vegetables and seasonings in water until tender. Add the scalded milk and butter. Serve with crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Lunch

Saute about 1/2 onion, diced, in some margarine until golden. Add: 1 pint sweet corn and 1 pint tomato juice. Add: salt, pepper, and small amount of brown sugar to taste. Bring to a boil then break an egg for each person into the boiling mixture. Cover and cook about 3 - 4 minutes, until eggs are soft boiled. 

When using more than 6 eggs, double the amount of corn, tomatoes, and onion. Children especially enjoy dipping bread or toast into the egg yolk the cut up the remaining egg white and eat it with the soup. This is also good with crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Mix Up

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 TBL chili powder
1 clove garlic
2 cups beef gravy
2 cups kidney beans, drained
2 cups cooked macaroni
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

In skillet brown beef and cook onion and green pepper with chili powder and garlic until vegetables are tender. Add gravy, beans, macaroni, salt, and pepper. Pour into 2 quart baking dish 12 x 8 x 2 Bake 450* for 15 minutes. Stir. Top with cheese; bake until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Turnip

1 medium turnip (1 1/2 lb)
3/4 tsp salt
1 TBl sugar
1/8 tsp ginger
2 TBL chopped parsley
1/4 cup water
3 TBL butter

Peel turnip and cut in 1/2 inch slices. Put in a buttered 1 quart baking dish Combine seasonings and sprinkle over turnip. Pour water over all and dot with butter. Cover tightly and bake at 425* for 50 minutes or until done. Stir with a fork at least once.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Gravy

Pour the water from boiled potatoes into a sauce pan. While it is heating , make a thickening of 1 rounded TBL flour; dampen with milk, then stir in 1 egg yolk. Mix well, then add about 1/2 cup milk. Add to the potato water, stirring constantly . Add enough milk for right consistency, add salt an pepper to taste, and 1 TBL butter. Serve as any other gravy.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Bar-B-Q

5 lb ground beef
1 large bunch celery
1 lb onions
3 14 oz bottles ketchup
5 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 cup brown sugar
2 TBL chili powder
2 TBL salt
1 TBL pepper
1/2 cup flour

Finely mince celery and onions, simmer until tender. Add catsup and seasonings. Make thickening of flour, adding it to celery-onion mixture. Cook at low temperature for 10 minutes. Add browned beef to finish barbecue.

Caution: This mixture should not be placed on high heat, as it will burn easily. It may be stored in a closed container and warmed up when needed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Liver Patties

If your liver is tough, try grinding it. Season with salt, pepper, if desired. Fry like hamburger patties. A little flour may be added, or sprinkle the liver with flour before turning. Delicious! Chopped onion and beaten egg may be added to the liver.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Egg Casserole

6 eggs, beaten
1 lb ground beef
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp dry mustard
12 slices bread, cut up
3 cups milk
1 tsp salt
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
6 slices cheese, cut up --optional

Mix everything together. Put in casserole. Place dish in pan of water. Bake at 350* for 1 1/4 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Roll (OR Ham Roll)

Use biscuit dough. Roll out, then spread with cut up cooked chicken. Roll up, as you do to make rolls, and then cut in slices. Place in greased pan and bake at 350*. make gravy with the chicken broth. Top the hot rolls with gravy.

This can be made with ham also, using the same method. For the gravy, a simple white sauce should be made. Stir cheese spread into this while hot.. Serve hot over rolls.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Ham

1 1/2 cups ground ham
1/2 cup ham broth
2 cups cracker crumbs
2 eggs, beaten
3 cups milk
1 TBL butter
1 tsp salt
dash of pepper

Brown ham and cook until tender, then grind. Line bottom of casserole with layer of cracker crumbs, then a layer of half the ground ham, then crackers, making 2 layers of each.

Mix milk, seasonings, and eggs and pour over meat. Dot the top with butter. Bake at 375* for 30 minutes until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Breakfast Crunch

1 cup rolled oats
1 cup corn meal
3 cups whole wheat flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp soda
2 tsp salt
3/4 cup molasses
1 1/2 cup milk

Mix the dry ingredients together. heat the milk and add molasses. Mix with dry ingredients. Bake in shallow pan in moderate oven. cool and slice in strips. when dry, grind fine.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crunch Mix

5 cups oatmeal
5 cups brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
5 cups flour
1 1/2 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon

Mix and store in airtight container.

To use:

Put 1 quart sweetened slightly thickened fruit in the bottom of a buttered baking dish. Mix 3 cups of the crunch mix and 2/3 cup butter. Pour over the top of the fruit. Pat down and bake at 350* for about 30-45 minutes. Serve with milk or cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Canned Nutmeats

Put nutmeats in can with 2 piece lids on. Heat in oven to 250* on grate for 3/4 hour then turn off and let cool on grate.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peach Jelly

Cook peach stones and peelings in enough water to cover, for 10 minutes. Drain. Take the juice and make same as raspberry jelly, using the recipe on the Sure Jell box.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bubble Pipe Mixture

Mix: 

1 part liquid detergent
1 part glycerine
5 parts water

makes a generous supply. these bubbles are tough, you can hold them in your hand without them popping easily. You can also use them to make giant bubbles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Amazing cleaner

1 cup ammonia
1/2 cup vinegar
1/4 cup baking soda
1 gallon water

This is for cleaning walls and for taking off extra varnish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey

1. Toss shredded turkey with taco sauce to moisten. Fill tortillas or taco shells, sprinkle with shredded cheese and heat. Top with chopped onions, shredded lettuce, or cabbage and more taco sauce.


2. Make sandwich filling by mixing cubed turkey, chopped apples, chopped celery, and walnuts. Mix with mayonnaise, and curry powder to taste.


3. Make a sandwich with leftover turkey, cheese, sauerkraut, and russian dressing, on rye bread. Grill, turning once until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chewy Granola Bars

1 1/2 cups bisquick
1 1/2 cups oatmeal
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup margarine, softened
1 egg
1/2 cup chocolate chips OR raisins OR nuts, or etc (optional)

Heat oven to 350*

Mix (mixture will be crumbly) and press evenly into greased 9 x 13 x 2 pan.

Bake for 15-17 minutes until center is set. Cut into bars while warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Lasagna

Sauce

1 tsp olive oil
1 lb sweet italian sausage, removed from casing
1 cup chopped onion
1 jar spaghetti sauce
1 tub cottage cheese (15 oz)
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
1 large egg


Brown sausage in olive oil with onions. Add spaghetti sauce.

In seperate bowl mix cottage cheese, parmesan cheese, and egg.


3 lb (about 6 medium) potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
8 oz shredded cheese

Spread 1 cup sauce over bottom of ungreased baking dish. Place a layer of potatoes, overlapping evenly in baking dish. Spread with one cup sauce. Spoon on half the cottage cheese mixture, then sprinkle with shredded cheese. 

Repeat layers once, starting with potatoes and ending with shredded cheese.

Top with final layers of sliced potatoes, the remaining sauce, shredded cheese and 2 TBL parmesan cheese.

Lightly coat tin foil with nonstick spray. Place coated side down on lasagna; press edges to cover tightly.

Bake 1 1/4 hours or until layers can be easily pierced through the foil with tip of knife. Remove foil; bake 15 minutes longer. Let stand at room temperature 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sew the leg bottoms of old blue jeans closed and hang the jeans on a nail form one of the belt loops. They're perfect for holding long gift wrap tubes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Dumpling Soup

6 cups chicken broth
1 cup finely chopped celery
3 TBL minced fresh parsley
2 eggs
2/3 cup all purpose flour
1 - 2 TBL milk
Pepper to taste

In 4 quart saucepan, bring broth, celery and parsley to a boil. 

Beat eggs, add flour and enough milk to form a mixture the consistency of cake batter. 

Drop by teaspoons into boiling broth. Reduce heat to med-low, cover and simmer for 10-15 minutes or until dumplings are light and not gummy. Season with pepper.


----------



## TerriLynn

Self Rising Flour

1 cup minus 2 TBL all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/8 tsp salt


----------



## TerriLynn

Manwich Meatloaf

1 15.5 oz can manwich (sloppy joe sauce)
1 lb ground beef
3/4 cup quick oats
2 eggs

mix 1/2 can manwich, ground beef, oats, and eggs, and place in loaf pan. 

Pour remaining sauce over top.


Bake 350* for 30 minutes


----------



## TerriLynn

Chuck Wagon Tortilla Stack

1 lb ground beef
2-3 garlic cloves, minced
1 can (16 oz) baked beans
1 can 14 oz stewed tomatoes, undrained
1 can whole kernel corn, drained
1 can 4 oz chopped green chilies
1/4 cup barbecue sauce
4 1/2 tsp chili powder
1 1/2 tsp ground cumin
4 10 inch flour tortillas
1 1/2 cups shredded pepper jack, cheddar, or monteray jack cheese
Shredded lettuce
chopped red onion
sour cream
chopped tomatoes

In skillet cook beef and garlic until meat is no loner pink; drain. Add beans, tomatoes, corn, chilies, barbecue sauce, chili powder, and cumin. BRing to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 10-12 minutes or until liquid is reduced.

Coat a large deep skillet with non stick spray, place one tortilla in skillet; spread with1 1/2 cups meat mixture. Sprinkle with 1/3 cup cheese.

Repeat layers 3 times. Cover and cook on low for 15 minutes or until cheese is melted and tortillas are heated through. Cut into wedges. Serve with toppings of your choice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Burgers Deluxe

2 lbs ground pork
1/3 cup vinegar
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 small onion, chopped
2 TBL soy sauce
1 tsp salt
1 tsp garlic salt
1 can 20 oz pineapple slices, drained
10 bacon strips
10 hamburger buns, split

Combine the first 7 ingredients; mix well. Shape into 10 patties. Top each with a pineapple slice; wrap with a bacon strip and secure with a toothpick. 

Broil or grill over medium hot coals for 15-20 minutes or until meat is no longer pink, turning once. Serve on buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Breakfast Custard

4 eggs
2 TBL butter or margarine melted
1 cup milk
1 tsp cornstarch
1/8 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
dash pepper
1/2 cup shredded cheese

In a bowl, beat eggs, add the next 6 ingredients. Stir in cheese. Pour into 4 buttered 4 oz custard cups. Place cups in a baking pan. Fill pan with boiling water to a depth of 1 inch. Bake uncovered 425* for 15-20 minutes or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Potato Onion Bake

1 can cream of celery soup
1/2 cup milk
dash pepper
4 medium potatoes (about 1 1/4 lbs) thinly sliced
1 small onion, thinly sliced (about 1/4 cup)
1 TBL margarine or butter
paprika

Mix soup, milk, and pepper. In 1 1/2 quart casserole layer half of the potatoes, onion, and soup mixture. Repeat layers. Dot with butter, sprinkle with paprika.

Cover and bake at 400* for 1 hour. Uncover and bake 15 minutes more until potatoes are fork tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Rolls

3 slices smoked ham (1/4 inch thick) 1 1/4 lbs
3 medium potatoes
1 1/2 TBL melted butter
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup hot milk (about)

Wash potatoes, place in a steamer and steam until tender (about 30 minutes). Peel and mash. Add butter, salt, and milk and beat well. Cut the slices in half lengthwise.

Divide the potatoes into 6 parts , and wrap a piece of ham around each part. 

Fasten with toothpicks. Preheat broiler about 7 minutes at 550* 
Grease rack with suet, then place ham rolls on broiler rack as near flame as possible. Turn until browned on all sides; broil about 18 minutes in all. Serve hot. Always leave broiler door open when broiling.


----------



## TerriLynn

Saucy Susans

Temp 450*
Time 10-12 minutes


2 cups sifted flour
1 tsp salt
2 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup shortening
3/4 cup tomato juice

Sift he dry ingredients and cut the shortening in until fine. Stir in the tomato juice. Roll the dough 1/3 " thick and put biscuits together in pairs with a round slice of cheese between. Place these double biscuits close together on pan and bake.


----------



## TerriLynn

Marinade for tough meat and game

1/2 cup white vinegar
1 cup liquid beef bouillon


Place seasoned meat in a glass, plastic, stainless steel, or enamelware bowl. (do not use any reactive metal bowl) pour marinade over meat and turn a few times to coat. Cover with plastic wrap and place in fridge for a few hours or overnight. When ready to cook discard marinade. and cook the meat to your liking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Pepper Jam

2 1/2 cups sweet red pepper (24 small)
1 TBL salt
2 cups vinegar
3 cups sugar

wash peppers, remove seeds and put through a food chopper. Sprinkle with salt and allow to stand 3 hours. Drain, add vinegar and sugar. Heat to boiling point and cook until of desired consistency about 30 minutes. Pour into hot sterilized glasses and seal immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baking Pizza in a Cast Iron Frypan


To make a homemade pizza crust that tastes and looks more like takeout pizza from a pizza parlor, roll out the pizza crust in a well tempered cast iron skillet and bake the pizza right in the pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Graham Cracker Pudding

12 graham crackers
8 apples
2 cups milk
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg


Crumble 6 graham crackers in the bottom of a well greased baking dish. COver with 4 medium sized apples, sliced fine. Sprinkle with cinnamon and nutmeg. Crumble 6 more crackers on top and add 4 more apples and more seasoning. Pour 2 cups milk over all. Bake about 30 minutes or until apples are done, then serve with whipped cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Dumplings

4 potatoes with skin on
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1 to 2 eggs
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBl milk
1 TBL flour

Boil potatoes until tender; cool in thier jackets. Peel and rice. In mixing bowl, combine bread crumbs with 1 egg, salt, and milk. Add riced potatoes, blending well.

If dough is too stiff add another egg. Form into walnut sized balls and dust with flour. Drop into gently boiling salted water. Cover and boil for 10 minutes. Remove with slotted spoon and serve immediately.


----------



## TerriLynn

Golden Apple Oatmeal

1/2 cup (about 1/2 medium) diced sweet apple
1/3 cup apple juice
1/3 cup water
1/8 tsp salt
dash cinnamon
dash nutmeg
1/3 cup quick cooking oats, uncooked

Combine apples, juice, water, and seasonings and bring to a boil. Stir in rolled oats; cook 1 minute. Cover and let stand several minutes before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Grandma's Ketchup

With a large spoon, rub cooked tomatoes through a sieve to remove seeds and heavy pulp, until you have 1 gallon of liquid in a kettle.

One peck of tomatoes, cooked and strained, makes 1 gallon. (A simple method is to use cans of concentrated tomato juice)

Put the kettle on the stove and bring the juice to a boil. Into a bowl put 1 pint sharp vinegar, and in the vinegar dissolve 6 TBL salt, 4 TBL allspice, 2 TBL mustard, 1 TBL powdered cloves, 1 tsp pepper and 1/4 tsp red pepper.

Combine ingredients into juice, set kettle over a slow fire and simmer until it thickens. The mixture must be constantly stirred. If made from canned or fresh tomatoes,the mixture must cook 3 or 4 hours.

When removed from the fire, let mixture stand until cold and pour into small necked bottles, if a 1/2 inch of olive oil is poured into each bottle, then corked, the ketchup will keep indefinitely in a cool place. Chill before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham And Spaghetti Casserole


1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 small onion, chopped
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1/3 tsp dry mustard
2 1/4 cups milk
1 tsp chicken flavored bouillon granules
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 8 oz pkg spaghetti, cooked
2 cups chopped, cooked, ham
1 6oz can sliced mushrooms, drained
1 cup (4 oz) shredded cheddar cheese

Place butter in a saucepan; place saucepan over medium heat until butter melts. Add flour and mustard, stirring until smooth. Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture is thickened.

Combine spaghetti, sauce, ham, and mushrooms; spoon into greased 11 x 7 x 1 1/2 inch baking dish. 

To store: cover and refrigerate up to 24 hours.

To serve: Bake, covered, at 350* for 30 minutes. Uncover and bake 5 more minutes. Sprinkle with cheese, and bake 10 minutes or until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg Drop Potato Soup

3 large potatoes, peeled and diced
1 onion, coarsely chopped
2 tsp salt
2 cups milk
1 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp pepper
3 TBL butter or margarine
1 egg, beaten
3 TBL flour
chopped parsley

Put potatoes, onion, and salt in saucepan and add 1 1/2 cups water. Bring to a boil, cover and simmer 15 minutes, or until potato is tender. Add milk and bring almost to boil. Add next 3 ingredients. Blend egg and flour and drop by 1/2 teaspoonfuls into soup. Simmer 5 minutes, then sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Toasted Chicken Sandwiches


1/3 cup finely chopped cooked leftover chicken
1 TbL finely diced celery
1 TBL mayonnaise
1 tsp pickle relish
1/2 tsp lemon juice
dash of hot pepper sauce
salt, pepper, and onion powder to taste
1 TBL butter or margarine
cranberry sauce, optional

Mix chicken, celery, mayonnaise, pickle relish lemon juice, hot pepper sauce, and seasonings. Spread between bread slices. Cut sandwich in half diagonally; coat each side completely with egg (reserve remainder of egg in refrigerator for scrambled eggs) Brown slowly on both sides in hot butter. Serve at once with cranberry sauce. Makes 1.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potatoes Delmonico

1/2 cup milk
1 cup diced unpeeled potatoes
1/2 oz shredded cheese
1 1/2 tsp dry bread crumbs
1 1/2 tsp butter or margarine

In saucepan, combine milk and potatoes. Bring to a simmer over medium heat and cook until tender, about 10 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer potatoes to small greased casserole dish.

Whisk butter into liquid until melted. Pour over potatoes. Sprinkle with cheese and bread crumbs. Bake 350* 10 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Egg Gravy

4 TBL butter
1 or 2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 heaping TBL flour (or more if needed)
Milk
salt and pepper to taste

In a skillet, melt butter, add eggs; stir with a fork until the egg is broken up fine and well browned. Add flour and enough milk to make gravy of the desired consistency and quantity. Season with salt and pepper.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Sugar Pumpkin

1 3 to 4 lb sugar pumpkin
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 medium onion, chopped
1 lb ground beef
3 eggs slightly beaten
1 cup cooked regular rice
3/4 tsp pepper
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 cup water


Cut lid out of pumpkin; remove seeds, Prick inside cavity with fork. Rub inside with 1 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp mustard.

Cook onion and ground beef in skillet until lightly browned. Remove from heat, add eggs, rice, pepper, 2 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp mustard. Stuff pumpkin lid.

Place stuffed pumpkin in shallow pan with 1/2 cup water. Bake in 350* oven 1 hour 30 minutes or until pumpkin is tender. Add more water if necessary.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Beans and Rice

2 cups dry red kidney beans
2 quarts water
2 cups chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp crushed, dried, red pepper
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
2 lbs smoked ham hocks
2 cups uncooked rice


wash beans. Combine beans and water in a dutch oven. Cover and bring to a boil; boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat and let stand 1 hour. (or soak beans overnight)

Add onion, salt, red pepper, pepper, garlic, bay leaf, and ham hocks. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer about 2 hours 30 minutes or until beans are very tender. Remove bay leaf.

Cut ham hocks into small pieces; discard skin and bones. slightly mash beans. Return meat to beans; heat.

Meanwhile, cook rice according to package directions. Serve beans over rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hopping John

1 cup dry black eye peas
4 cups water
1/2 lb ham hocks
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp crushed dried red pepper
water
1 cup uncooked rice
salt
pepper

Wash peas. combine with 4 cups water in dutch oven. Bring to a boil; boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat; cover and let stand 1 hour. Or soak peas overnight.

Add ham hocks, onion, 1/2 tsp salt and red pepper. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer about 1 1/2 hours or until ham and peas are tender. Remove ham hocks. Cut meat in small pieces, discarding rind and bone. Drain peas, reserving liquid. Add enough water to reserved liquid to make 2 cups.

Return peas, liquid and ham to dutch oven. Bring to a boil. Stir in rice. Reduce heat; cover and simmer 20 minutes or until rice is tender and liquid is absorbed. Add salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Winter Squash Bake

3 lbs butternut, buttercup, or hubbard squash
2 TBL butter or margarine
1 cup dairy sour cream
1/3 cup finely chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Cut squash into pieces. Pare and remove seeds. Cook in boiling salted water 15 to 20 minutes or until tender. Mash squash. Stir in butter, sour cream, onion, salt and pepper. Turn into greased 1 1/2 quart casserole.

Bake 350* oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Squash Supper

3 large acorn squash
1 lb bulk pork sausage
1 10 oz pkg frozen mixed vegetables, thawed
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL melted butter or margarine
1 cup shredded process sharp american cheese

Cut squash in halves; remove seeds. Place cut side down in 15 1/2 x 10 1/2 x 1" jelly roll pan. Bake in 350* oven 45 minutes.

Meanwhile, brown sausage, Drain. Stir in vegetables and salt

Turn squash cut side up. Brush cavities with butter. Fill with sausage mixture. Continue baking 20 minutes. Sprinkle cheese over tops. Return to oven 2 to 3 minutes or just until cheese is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Pudding

1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
1/3 cup flour
1 TBL baking powder
1/8 tsp salt
3 cups chopped pared apples
1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts
Whipped cream, whipped topping, or ice cream

Combine sugar, eggs, and vanilla; beat until thick. Stir in flour, baking powder, salt, apples, and nuts; Spread in greased and floured square 9" pan.

Bake in 350* oven 30-35 minutes. Serve warm with whipped cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Refried Beans

1 lb dry pinto or red beans
6 cups water
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup bacon fat or lard
salt

Wash beans, combine with water in dutch oven. Bring to a boil; boil 2 minutes. Remove them from heat; cover and let stand 1 hour (or you can soak beans overnight) Add onion. bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 2 1/2 to 3 hours or until beans are very tender. Stir occasionally the last 30 minutes so beans do not stick.

Mash beans with a potato masher. Add bacon fat. Continue cooking over low heat, stirring frequently, until beans are thickened and fat is absorbed. Add salt to taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ranch Hand Beans

1 lb dry pinto or red beans
6 cups water
1 tsp salt
2 cups chopped onion
1 large clove garlic, minced
1 lb ham hocks
1 (1 lb 12 oz) can tomatoes, cut up
1 TBL chili powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp dried marjoram leaves


Wash beans. Combine beans and water in dutch oven. Bring to a boil; boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat; cover and let stand 1 hour (or soak beans overnight)

Add 1 tsp salt, onion, garlic, and ham hocks. Bring to a boil. reduce heat; cover and simmer about 2 hours or until beans are tender. Remove ham hocks. Cut in small pieces. discarding bones and skin. Drain beans, reserving 1 cup liquid.

Return beans and ham to dutch oven. Add tomatoes, chili powder, 1 tsp salt, cumin and marjoram. Stir in reserved bean liquid. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Chop Sauerkraut Casserole

2 large tart red apples, pared, cored and cut in 1/4" slices
1 cup chopped onion
1 1 lb can sauerkraut
1/4 cup sugar
4 pork chops 1/2 " thick
salt
pepper

Place apples in bottom of 3 quart casserole. Top with layer of onion and then sauerkraut. sprinkle with sugar. Season pork chops with salt and pepper to taste. Brown well on both sides in skillet, adding cooking oil if necessary. Place browned chops on top of sauerkraut. Cover

Bake in 350* oven 1 hour 15 minutes. Remove cover. Bake 15 more minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork with Apples and Potatoes

1 1/2 lbs boneless pork shoulder, cut in 1 " cubes
4 cups water
1 TBL salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 bay leaf
6 medium potatoes, pared and cut in eighths
4 medium apples, cored and cut in eighths

Place pork cubes, water, salt, pepper and bay leaf in Dutch oven. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour, 30 minutes, or until meat is tender. Add potatoes; cook 10 minutes. Add apples and cook 20 minutes or until apples are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausages and Potatoes

2 lbs small pork sausage links
2 cups water
2 bay leaves
10 whole allspice
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 lb potatoes, pared and quartered
2 TBL chopped fresh parsley

Place pork sausages, water, bay leaves, allspice, salt, and pepper, in Dutch oven. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes. 

Add potatoes, cover and simmer 20 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni and Cheese With Beef

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 15 oz can tomato sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp dried oregano leaves
1/4 tsp pepper
1 8oz pkg macaroni
1 cup creamed cottage cheese
1 cup shredded process american cheese 4 oz

Cook ground beef with onion and green pepper in skillet until meat is browned. Drain off excess fat. Add tomato sauce, salt, oregano, and pepper. Cover and simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Meanwhile, cook macaroni according to pkg directions. Drain.

Combine meat mixture with macaroni, cottage cheese, and half the american cheese. Turn into greased 2 1/2 quart casserole.

Bake in 350* oven about 30 minutes or until bubbly. Sprinkle with remaining american cheese. return to oven about 3 minutes or until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni

12 oz macaroni, cooked
3 cups shredded process sharp American cheese 12 oz
1 1/2 cup sour cream
2 TBL butter or margarine
1 tsp minced onion
1 tsp salt
3/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
2 TBL melted butter or margarine

Stir together cheese, sour cream, 2 TBL butter, onion, salt pepper, and worcestershire sauce. Combine with macaroni. Turn into a greased 2 quart casserole.

Toss bread crumbs with 2 TBL butter, sprinkle on top of casserole

Bake 350* 30 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Noodles Parmesan

1 8oz pkg thin noodles, cooked
6 TBL butter
1/2 cup half and half
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/2 cup half and half


Melt butter in skillet cook over low heat until lightly brown. Stir in 1/2 cup half and half; heat until bubbly. add noodles and toss with 2 forks. Add cheese adn 1/2 cup half and half in 3 additions, tossing after each addition.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pasta And Bean soup

1 lb dry great northern beans
2 quarts water
2 1/2 tsp salt
1 large whole carrot
6 strips bacon
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 small clove garlic, minced
1 (1 lb) can stewed tomatoes
1/2 bay leaf
1/2 tsp dried oregano leaves
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup water
1 cup ditalini, or small elbow macaroni

Soak beans 8 hours or overnight. Rinse and drain. Combine beans, 2 quarts water, 2 1/2 tsp salt and carrot; simmer in 6 quart pot for 2 hours or until beans are tender

Fry bacon in skillet until crisp. Remove and drain, crumble and set aside.

Reserve 1/4 cup bacon drippings. Add onion, celery, and garlic. Saute until tender. do not brown. Stir in tomatoes, bay leaf, oregano, 1/2 tsp salt, pepper, and 1/4 cup water. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. simmer 30 minutes.

Cook macaroni according to package directions. Drain. Puree half of the beans. Remove carrot and cube. Combine all ingredients in pot. Heat thoroughly. Makes 3 1/2 quarts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean and Apple Casserole


4 cups stovetop beans or 2 (1 lb) cans pork and beans
2 TBL cider vinegar
4 medium cooking apples, diced 

Combine all ingredients in a greased 1 1/2 quart casserole. Bake covered at 350* 1 hour. Uncover and bake an additional 30 minutes. Serve garnished with sliced apples.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamed Corn Beef on Waffles

1 TBL butter
1 TBL Flour
2 cups milk
1 tsp salt
1 (12 oz) can corned beef
1/2 cup chopped celery
3 TBL chopped green pepper
3 TBL chopped onion
Waffles

Melt butter, stir in flour ad heat until bubbly. Slowly stir in milk, using a whisk if lumps start occuring. Cut the corned beef into small squares and add to the white sauce along with the celery, pepper, onion, and salt. Simmer over low heat until heated through, and serve over waffles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hash Brown Potatoes Mens Style


6 medium white potatoes
1 cup boiling water
2 beef bouillon cubes
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup chopped white onion
1/3 cup chopped green pepper
salt to taste
pepper

Pare and cube potatoes, put them in a covered saucepan with a cup of boiling water in which 2 beef bouillon cubes have been dissolved. Cover and cook over medium heat until potatoes are soft, but not mushy, about 15 minutes.

Most of the liquid will have been absorbed by the potatoes. Pour off any excess. Melt butter in a heavy iron skiller. Saute chopped onion until transparent, but not browned..

Parboil half of green pepper for 1 minute, then chop a third from it. Add to onion and cook 1 minute longer. Chop cooked potatoes and add to skillet mixture, sprinkle with salt to taste and black pepper. 

Press mixture together with a spatula. Cook over medium to low heat about 15 minutes, or until golden crust is formed on the bottom. You can lift the edges gently with a spatula from time to time to check the bottom.

Remove from heat and invert into a large pie plate or pan all at once. To serve cut into wedges.


**if desired add 2 TBL chopped pimento to skillet with chopped potatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Soup

2 cups stewing tomatoes
2 cups noodles, cooked
3 cups milk
grated cheese, american, if you like cheese
1/2 tsp salt
dash or two of pepper
1/2 tsp sugar
1/3 tsp baking soda
Croutons

Simmer tomatoes for 5 minutes, then add salt, pepper, and sugar. Add noodles to milk, heat until noodles are hot. Add baking soda to tomatoes, to keep milk from curdling when they are added. Stir hot tomato mixture into milk ad noodle mixture and serve immediately.

This has to be served as soon as it is made so the milk does not curdle. Serve with croutons and sprinkle a little grated cheese over top.


----------



## TerriLynn

Boiled Potpie

1 1/2 cups sifted flour
1 tsp salt
2 eggs
2 TBL milk
Parsley

Combine flour and salt, then add remaining ingredients. Knead into a lightly floured board one fourth inch thick. Cut in 2 inch squares with sharp knife or pastry wheel. Let stand on board to dry a little. Cook loosely covered 10 minutes, then sprinkle with parsley if desired and cook 5 minutes more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple And Sausage Cobbler

1 lb link sausage
1/4 cup water
2 cups milk
1 cup corn meal
1 cup cold water
1 1/2 cups pared and chopped apples

Put sausage in cold frying pan, add 1/4 cup water. Cover. Bring to a boil, lower heat and simmer 5 minutes. Scald milk in heavy saucepan.

Combine corn meal and 1 cup cold water. Slowly pour corn meal mixture into scalded milk, stirring constantly . Add apples. Bring to a boil and cook 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Pour mixture into a greased 10 inch pie pan or a 5 cups shallow baking dish. Top with sausage. ake in a 400* oven (hot) 20 minutes or until sausage is browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Waffles

2 cups pancake mix
3/4 cup grated american cheese
1/4 tsp dry mustard
2 eggs, beaten
1/3 cup melted shortening
1 1/2 cups milk or water

Combine ingredients. Beat until batter is smooth. Bake in hot waffle iron until steam ceases to escape. 

Delicious spread with creamed ham and mushrooms, and broiled tomatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Loaf


1 cup steel cut oats
1 cup milk
2 cups cooked ground ham
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL chili sauce
1 cup ground raw carrots
1 egg, beaten

Cook oats in milk in top of double boiler 10 minutes. Add to ham. Stir in remaining ingredients and pack in loaf pan 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2 inches. Bake in a moderate oven 350* about 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

wheatless Corn Meal Cookies

2/3 cup shortening
1 1/2 cups sugar or honey
1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla
2 cups sifted yellow corn meal
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
4 tsp milk

Cream sugar and shortening; add egg, beat until mixture is light and fluffy; add vanilla. Mix dry ingredients; stir into creamed mixture together with milk. Drop from spoon onto greased cookie sheet. Bake at 375* for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sugar Milk Pie


2/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup flour
2 cups cream

Pie shell


Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Combine sugar and flour in a mixing bowl, wisk in cream a bit at a time. When thoroughly mixed, pour into pie shell. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes until the filling is set.

You can serve it hot, but I prefer to chill mine and serve it cold.


----------



## carolpalmer

My favourite Butter Chicken Pizza
Both kids and adults would just ask for more...
1/2 cup butter chicken sauce
1/3 cup yogurt
1/2 tsp minced gralic
1/4 tsp salt
1 boneless skinless chicken breast
thin pizza crsut
1 cup pizza cheese shredded
1/2 cup spinach
1/4 cup sliced red onion
24 cherry tomato cut in half

Make yummy feast pizzas at home through these simple steps
Preheat oven to 425Â°F (220Â°C). Mix 3tbsp of yogurt and chicken pieces. heat over medium heat these marinated chicken peices till pink in color, spread it over pizza crust and sprinkle cheese. Layer with spinach, tomato, onioon and cooked chicken. Bake directly on the oven rack for 12 to 15 min.

Enjoy yummy pizzas in front of you and cherish the moments


----------



## TerriLynn

I was given a couple (new to me!) cookbooks from my aunt who was cleaning out her cupboards....I thought I would share anything interesting as I came across them.

Fruit Dip

16 oz sour cream
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBL rum
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon

Mix all ingredients. Chill and dip. Delicious and good with any fresh fruit.

Hot Hamburger Dip

1 lb lean ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1/4 cup catsup
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1 clove garlic-minced
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp sugar
salt and pepper to taste

Saute beef until browned; add onion and cook until tender. Add remaining ingredients and stir over low heat until cheese melts. Spoon into chafing dish and keep warm. Serve with tortilla chips. Makes 1 quart.


Vegetable Dip

2 eggs
2 TBL sugar
2 TBL vinegar
1 small chopped onion
1/2 diced green pepper
2 pkgs (3 oz) cream cheese--softened

Beat eggs. In sauce pan. place beaten eggs, sugar, and vinegar and cook till thick over med heat, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and beat in cream cheese until smooth. Mix in green peppers and onions. Chill overnight. Serve with assorted fresh vegetables. Serves 4.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Puffs

1/2 lb cheddar cheese-grated
1/4 lb margarine
1 cup flour
1/8 tsp salt

Combine all ingredients. Mix well. Roll into small balls. Bake 15 min at 350* on lightly greased sheet.


Cold Italian Carrots

1 lb carrots, scraped and cut into strips
1/4 cup wine vinegar
1/2 cup oil
1-2 tsp sugar
6-8 cloves of garlic-sliced
oregano

Cover carrots with salted water. Bring to a boil, drain immediately. Mix oil, vinegar and sugar. Layer carrots in glass dish. Sprinkle carrots with oregano and garlic slices. Sprinkle with oil mixture.Continue layering and pour remaining liquid over top. Cover. Shake a few times and refrigerate for several hours or overnight. Shake occasionally. This will keep for several weeks. Serve as an appetizer.


Salmon Drops

1 egg
1 can salmon (drain and reserve juice)
1/2 cup flour
rounded tsp of baking powder

Beat egg in bowl, Add salmon and mix with fork. Add flour and mix with fork (it will be dry). Add baking powder to salmon juice and beat with a fork till foamy. Add juice to salmon mixture and stir well. Drop by tsp into hot oil and deep fry.


----------



## TerriLynn

Marinated Vegetables

2/3 cup taragon vinegar
1/2 cup salad oil
dash garlic powder
2 TBL Parsley
2 TBL basil
1 TBL sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 tsp water
shake of Tobasco

Chopped veges of your choice, celery, onions, carrots, cauliflower, mushrooms, zucchini, etc.


Mix desired vegetables with marinade. Refrigerate at least 8 hours.


Quick Muffins

2 cups sifted flour
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp baking powder
1 egg
1 cup milk
1/4 cup melted oleo or butter

Melt butter, set aside to cool. Sift dry ingredients into mixing bowl. Add egg, milk, and cooled butter. Blend until dry ingredients are moist. Fill greased muffin pan 2/3 full. Bake at 400* or until brown. makes 1 dozen.


Oatmeal Muffins

1 egg
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup shortening
1 cup quick cooking oatmeal
1 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp soda

Grease muffin cups. Beat eggs, stir in buttermilk, brown sugar, and shortening. Mix in remaining ingredients just until flour is moistened. Batter should be lumpy. Fill muffin cups 2/3 full. Bake at 400* for 20-25 minutes or until light brown- immediately remove from pan. (if using self rising flour- omit baking powder and salt.)


----------



## TerriLynn

Six Week Bran Muffin Mix

2 1/2 cup flour (1 cup white--1 1/2 cup wheat)
1 1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
1 tsp soda
3 1/2 cups bran cereal
2 eggs
1/2 cup oil
2 cups buttermilk

Mix together dry ingredients and add eggs, oil, and buttermilk, Mix together well. Refrigerate overnight. Use as much as you want the next day. Can add nuts, apples, banans, raisins, spices as desired when ready to cook. Bake at 400* for 15-20 minutes. Mix will last 6 weeks covered in bowl in refrigerator.


Cream Cheese Pumpkin Muffins

3 eggs lightly beaten
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup oil
1 cup solid pack pumpkin
2 1/4 cup flour
1 TBL cinnamon
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
2 (3 oz) pkg cream cheese
1 TBL sugar
24 pecan halves (optional)

Combine eggs, sugar, oil and pumpkin. Mix well. Combine flour, cinnamon, soda and salt in a large bowl. Pour in pumpkin mixture. Stir just until dry ingredients are moistened. Spoon half of batter into 24 paper lined muffin cups. 

Combine cream cheese, 1 egg, 1 TBL sugar, mix well. Spoon over partially filled muffin cups. Spoon remaining batter over cream cheese mixture, carefully spreading to edges. Place a pecan half on top of each muffin. Bake at 350* for 20-25 min or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, sure great to see you posting recipes again. I love the old fashioned simple recipes. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech said:


> TerriLynn, sure great to see you posting recipes again. I love the old fashioned simple recipes. Merry Christmas to you.


Thanks whistech! I love the old fashioned simple recipes also, the old church cookbooks are the best. Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Loaf

4 1/2 TBL butter
1/2 cup flour
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup milk
4 cups chopped cooked chicken
1 TBL onion - chopped
2 TBL green pepper-- chopped
3 cups soft bread crumbs
salt

Make a thick cream sauce with 4 TBL butter and flour, broth and milk. In remaining butter, cook onion and pepper. Mix all ingredients together. Season to taste with salt. Spoon into greased loaf pan. Bake at 350* until golden brown 1- 1 1/2 hours. Serve hot. Makes 1 loaf.



Chicken and Rice

8 breasts of chicken OR thighs OR drumsticks
1 can cream of celery soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
2 cans water
1 1/3 cup raw rice
1 tsp salt
melted butter

Lightly salt chicken and dip in butter. Place uncooked rice in bottom of buttered casserole dish (8 x 12 x 3) Mix soups and water and pour over rice. Lay chicken on top of rice and soup mixture. Do not stir soup and rice. Bake uncovered 2 1/2 hours at 250* Serves 6.


Chicken and Spaghetti

1 chicken hen (cooked and deboned)
1 onion
3 stalks celery
1 large box spaghetti
1/2 cup onion
1 bell pepper
1 can tomatoes
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 lb cheese

Cook chicken, onion, and celery until tender and debone. Cook spaghetti in chicken broth. Add chopped onion, pepper, tomatoes, and salt. Combine all ingredients and top with cheese. bake in oven 275*- 300* until golden brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Golden Lasagna

10 lasagna noodles- cooked to package directions
3-4 cups cooked diced chicken
3 TBL margarine
1/2 lb sliced fresh mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup white wine or chicken broth
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1/3 cup milk
1/4 cup chopped pimentos
1/2 tsp dried basil
16 oz small curd cottage cheese
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
1/2 cup parmesan cheese

Saute mushrooms, onion, and pepper in margarine 5 min, remove from heat. Add broth, soup, milk, pimentos, chicken, and basil. Mix in cottage cheese, cheddar (save some for sprinkling on top) and parmesan. In greased 9 x 13 pan, spread enough mix to cover bottom of dish. Layer 5 noodles, the rest of the mix, 5 more noodles, and sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 400* for 50 min. Let stand 10-15 min before serving.


Pop Over Pizza

1 lb ground beef--browned and drained
1 large onion chopped
1 16 oz jar spaghetti sauce
1/2 cup water

Combine and simmer 10 min-- spoon into a cake pan-- top with 8 oz sliced or grated mozzerella cheese.

Mix:

2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 TBL vegetable oil
1 cup sifted flour
1/2 tsp salt

pour over hot meat filling, spreading until all is covered.

Sprinkle 1/2 cup parmesan cheese over batter.

Bake 400* for approx 30 min until puffed and deep golden. Serve while hot and puffy.



Quick Tortilla Skillet

1 lb ground beef
1 small chopped onion
10 corn tortillas-- cut into strips
1/2 cup or more grated yellow cheese (optional)
salt
1/4 tsp cumin

Brown beef with onion, and seasonings in large skillet. Add tortilla strips, mix and cover. Keep on low heat for 7-10 minutes till tortillas are soft. Add cheese and cover till melted Very quick and easy. Serve with green salad.


----------



## Pyrpup2016

Years ago I kept the Bran muffin mix in the frig and loved it - so easy to bake a few each morning.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Corn Bread

2 1/2 cup yellow corn meal
2 eggs-well beaten
2 cups buttermilk
1 tsp salt
3 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 can cream style corn #2
1/4 cup bacon drippings--or oil
1 med onion diced
5-6 jalapinos--chopped
1 1/2 lbs ground meat--browned with onion and salt
1/2 lb grated cheddar cheese


Mix eggs, buttermilk and oil. Add cornmeal slowly--only enough to make a medium thick batter. Beat until smooth. Add salt, baking powder, and baking soda to mixture and mix. Blend in the can of creamed corn.

Pour half of batter in pan. Put a layer of meat, layer of peppers, layer of cheese, and pour the rest of the batter on top. Bake in the oven at 350* for 1 hour. Serves 12.


Mexican Casserole

1 pkg (12) corn tortillas
1 to 1 1/2 lbs ground beef-raw
1 med onion chopped
1 lb velveeta cheese-grated or chopped
1 15 oz can kidney beans-undrained
1 15 oz can tomatoes- drained and chopped
1 can cream of chicken soup

Cover bottom of casserole with 6 tortillas (they will overlap slightly) Crumble uncooked beef over tortillas (Cover well) and press down slightly. Salt slightly. Cover beef with chopped onion, then beans; then cheese. Cover with remaining 6 tortillas. Mix tomatoes, chicken soup and chili. Spread over tortillas. Cook 350* uncovered for 1 hour. Freezes nicely uncooked or cooked. Serves 6-8

******NOTE**** The directions call for chili but it is not listed on the ingredients....you can guess at the amount if you like...or perhaps it is chili powder???


Scalloped Pork Chops and Potatoes

6 pork chops (more or less)
4 potatoes peeled and cut round
1 1/2 cup milk
1 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt and pepper
1/2 tsp garlic

Sprinkle salt and pepper on pork chops. Lay on bottom of square cake pan. Lay potatoes on pork chops, layered. Mix flour, salt, pepper, garlic together. Blend with milk. Pour milk mixture over potatoes, and pork chops. Cover pan with aluminum foil. Cook in 350* oven for 1 1/2 hours or until pork chops are done. Serves 5-6


----------



## TerriLynn

Southern Pork Chop and Rice Casserole

4 pork chops
2 chicken bouillon cubes
2 cups hot water
1 cup raw rice
1 tsp salt
1/2 med green pepper -chopped
1/2 small white onion- chopped
1 tomato peeled and sliced
pepper
paprika

Brown seasoned pork chops. Put in shallow baking dish. Dissolve bouillon cubes in water; pour over pork chops. Add rice and salt. Add vegetables; top with pepper and paprika. Cover with lid or foil; bake at 350* for 1 hour. serves 4.


Pork Chalupas

1 lb dried pinto beans (about 2 1/2 cups)
3 lb pork loin roast
7 cups water
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cloves garlic-minced
1 TBL salt
2 TBL chili powder
1 TBL cumin
1 tsp oregano
1 can (4 oz) green chilis
tortilla quarters or fritos
1/2 lb cheddar cheeseal
Salsa
Sweet jalapinos
chopped bermuda or green onion

Place rinsed beans in an iron pot and cover with water. Bring to rapid boil for several minutes. Remove from heat and let soak 1 hour. Add roast, chopped onion, minced garlic, salt, chili powder, cumin, oregano, and green chilis. Cover and simmer for 5-6 hours until roast falls apart and beans are tender.

Uncover and cook 1/2 hour or until the desired thickness of the gravy is achieved. Remove bones and fat. Cut roast into bite sized pieces. Serve with corn chips. Small individual bowls of the last 4 ingredients may be placed on the table to be added to the top of bean mixture as desired. serves 12


Rice Onion Soup Casserole

1/2 cup raw rice
1 can french style onion soup
1 can (6 oz) mushrooms with liquid
1/2 stick butter

Brown rice in butter. Add soup, mushrooms, and liquid. Put in covered casserole, bake in 350* oven until rice is done, about 30 min. Serves 6


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Supreme

2 pkg (10 oz) frozen squash
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 TBL flour
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2-1 cup grated carrots
1/4 tsp salt
1 TBL grated onion
1/8 tsp pepper

Mix together in casserole dish and add topping.

Topping:

3/4 c seasoned stuffing mix
2 TBL melted butter

Sprinkle topping around top and edges. Bake at 350* for 30-35 minutes.
Can use same recipe for broccoli supreme-substitute broccoli for the squash. Serves 12.


Cumin Avocado Rice

1 cup regular rice-uncooked
1 TBL butter or margarine
2 chicken bouillon cubes
3/4 tsp ground cumin
1 ripe avocado
1/3 cup picante sauce
2 green onions with tops

Cook rice according to pkg directons, adding butter, buillion cubes, and cumin but not salt. Peel seed and coarsely chop avocado; stir into rice with picante sauce and green onion. Serve with additional picante sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Red Cabbage

1 med red cabbage
2 tart apples, peeled and cut
1 med onion, sliced
1 quart water
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
juice of 1/2 lemon

Cover and simmer for 45 min



Carrots and Apples

2 lbs baby carrots
1 can apple pie filling
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 TBL oleo
cinnamon and nutmeg

Cook carrots with a little salt. Drain and put in a casserole dish and add pie filling and brown sugar. Dot with oleo. Sprinkle lightly with cinnamon and nutmeg. Bake at 350* until bubbly about 30-45 minutes.


Onion Casserole

2-3 large onions- sliced
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 can cream of chicken soup
8 oz swiss cheese, cut into small pieces
1 tsp soy sauce
1/4 tsp pepper
french bread

Fry onions in butter until soft. Stir in rest of ingredients and pour into casserole. Top with slices of buttered French Bread. Bake at 325* to 350* for 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Holiday Onions

4 cups (or more) onions, sliced
5 TBL butter
2 eggs-beaten
1 cup light cream- or milk
salt and pepper
2/3 cup grated parmesan cheese

Saute onions in butter until transparent. put in 1 1/2 quart ungreased casserole. combine eggs and cream, salt and pepper. Pour over onions and sprinkle with cheese. Bake uncovered at 425* for 15 min


All In One Casserole

1 lb beef
1 cup peeled and diced potatoes
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup frozen peas or beans
1 cup diced celery
1 small onion
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup uncooked rice
1 can tomato soup
1 soup can water

Brown beef and drain. Place in an ungreased 2 quart casserole dish. Layer rest of ingredients. Combine soup and water; pour over all. Season with salt and pepper. Bake uncovered at 350* for at least 1 1/2 hours at least 3 hours at 300* or until vegetables are tender.

Amish Meatballs

1 1/2 lb hamburg
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 egg
1 cup oatmeal
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
sm onion
1/2 cup milk
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp worchestershire sauce

Sauce:

1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup ketchup
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp worcestershire sauce

Mix first 10 ingredients together. Form into balls and put in a 9 x 13 inch pan. Mix sauce ingredients and pour over meatballs. Bake, uncovered, at 350* for 45 min or until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Taco Meat

1 4lb bag frozen chicken breasts
1/2 package taco seasoning
1 20oz jar salsa

Put all ingredients in a crock pot. Cook on low 6-8 hours. Remove from pot and shred with a fork. Meat can be used for taco salad, chicken tacos, or chicken burritos.

Crockpot Chicken

4-6 chicken breasts
1 bottle barbeque sauce
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp garlic powder

Mix everything but chicken, Place chicken in crock pot (frozen is ok) Pour sauce over and cook on low 4-6 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Omelet and Tomato Sauce

Omelet:
2 eggs
1/2 cup flour
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL Oil

Tomato Sauce:
1 quart tomato juice
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Mix eggs, flour, milk, and salt and fry in oil. Makes 3 9-inch fry pans of omelet. Then make tomato sauce by heating 1 pint of tomato juice. Mix sugar, flour, and salt. Then use the other pint of juice to make a paste. Put it into hot tomato juice and cook for about 1 minute. Serve tomato sauce on omelet.


Freezer Coffee Cakes

1/2 cup shortening
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
2 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup sour cream
2 cups raw apples (chopped)
2 TBL butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup walnuts-chopped

Cream together shortening and sugar, then add eggs, vanilla, flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and sour cream; mix together. Fold in raw apples (baking apples) Divide into two 8 x 8 inch pans, greased and floured. Top with butter, brown sugar, cinnamon, and nuts (rubbed together to make crumbs). Freeze. Bake while still frozen at 350* for 1 hour.

Ham Salad

1 (7 oz) pkg shell macaroni
1 cup cooked peas
2 cups celery (cut up)
1 cup pineapple tidbits
3 cups cooked ham (cubed)
3 rounded TBL Miracle Whip
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL sugar
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup cream

Cook macaroni shells according to directions. Chill in cold water and drain. Combine all ingredients and refrigerate. Can be made the day before to flavor through. (no salt needed as the ham provides it)


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni Slaw

1 small pkg macaroni rings-cooked
1 cup carrot-grated
1/2 cup cucumbers
2 cups cabbage-grated
1/2 cup green pepper-chopped
small onion (chopped or grated) 
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup salad dressing
1/4 cup vinegar

Put first 6 ingredients in a bowl. Mix the sugar, salad dressing, and vinegar, in a seperate bowl. Mix together until sugar is melted and salad dressing is completely mixed in. Pour over veggies and macaroni. Mix thoroughly. Refrigerate for at least 8 hours before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Pineapple Coleslaw

3 cups cabbage-shredded
1 (9 oz) can pineapple tidbits (drained)
1 cup unpared apples (diced)
1/2 cup celery (chopped)
1/2 cup salad dressing

Combine and toss until dressing coats all. Serve on lettuce; trim with apple wedges.


Cornmeal Topping For Stew

3/4 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup flour
1/2 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp sugar
1 cup mild cheddar cheese- shredded
3/4 cup buttermilk
1 egg- beaten
2 TBL vegetable oil

Combine dry ingredients and cheese. Combine liquid ingredients and add to the dry. Mix just until moistened. Drop by spoonfuls onto hot vegetable beef stew. Bake at 425* for 20 minutes or until lightly browned and tests done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Soup With Rivels

1 chicken
4 quarts water
1 onion-chopped
1/2 cup celery
1 pint corn
salt and pepper
1 cup flour
1 egg
1/4 cup milk

Cook chicken. Take off bones and cut in pieces. Cook celery and onion; add to chicken. Add salt, pepper, and corn.

For Rivels: Mix flour, egg, and milk; drop in pieces in soup.


Potato Rivel Soup

2 cups water
3 potatoes-diced
1/2 cup celery
1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 egg
1 cup flour
1 quart milk
2 TBL butter

Cook potatoes and celery in water with salt and pepper until soft. Meanwhile make rivals by mixing an egg in a cup of flour to make a doughy mixture. Add milk to potatoes. Bring to a boil and drop pieces of the doughy rival mixture into the soup. Cook a few minutes. Let rivals float to the top. Add butter. Serve with crackers.



Bean Casserole

3 (No. 1) cans northern beans
2 tsp salt
1 lb hamburger
2 cups tomatoes
5 TBL brown sugar
2 small onions
1/2 lb bacon

Fry all but 3 slices of bacon; set aside. Brown hamburger and onions; drain grease. Add tomatoes and salt; cook with hamburger and onions for 5 min. Put beans in casserole dish. Stir in sugar. Put all the rest of ingredients in casserole and mix real good. Lay the 3 slices of bacon on top. Bake 1 1/2 hours at 350*.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crusty Mexican Bean Bake

Crust:

1/2 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder
2 TBL shortening or margarine
1/2 cup sour cream or yogurt (increase flour by 2 TBL if using yogurt)
1 egg-beaten

Filling:

3/4 lb ground beef
1/2 cup onion-chopped
1 tsp salt
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp tobasco sauce
2 cups cooked kidney beans-undrained
3/4 cup (6 oz) tomato paste

Topping:

1/2 cup cheese-grated
1-2 cups lettuce- shredded
1 cup raw tomaotes- chopped

For crust: Combine and stir together. May be slightly lumpy. Spread thinly with back of spoon on bottom and sides of shallow greased 2 quart casserole. Fill with bean mixture. Crust may be stirred together in advance. Refrigerate until ready to use.

For Filling: Brown beef and onion in skillet. Add remaining ingredients. Spoon into crust and bake at 350* for 30 minutes. Remove from oven. Sprinkle with or serve alongside grated cheese, shredded lettuce, and raw tomatoes.


----------



## ladytoysdream

Thank you for all the recipes. 

"For Rivels: Mix flour, egg, and milk; drop in pieces in soup." 
Would this be anything like dumplings ? 
I have never heard the word rivels before in cooking terms.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamy Cheese Enchiladas

6 8-inch flour tortillas
3 cups jack cheese-shredded
6 TBL green onions-chopped
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup flour
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup sour cream
1 (4 oz) can green chilis-chopped

Fill each tortilla with 1/2 cheese and 1 TBL green onion. Roll and place in 8 inch square baking dish. Melt butter in sauce pan over medium heat. Add flour and stir to blend. Add chicken broth and cook and stir until sauce is thickened. Remove from heat and add sour cream and chilies. Stir until smooth. Pour sauce over tortillas and bake at 350* for 20 min.


Creamed Hamburger and Cabbage

3/4 lb ground beef
1 TBL minced onion
4 cups cabbage - chopped
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp each salt and pepper
1 tsp steak sauce
1 can cream of celery soup
1/4 cup milk

Cook beef, breaking up with a fork in skillet ntil meat loses its red color. Add onions and cabbage and cook until lightly browned. Add remaining ingredients, cover adn simmer about 20 min. Serves 4


Apple Butter Meatballs

1 lb ground meat
1 small onion
2 stalks celery 
1 cup bread crumbs
salt and pepper to taste

Sauce:
1 1/2 cup apple butter
1 cup barbecue sauce
1 TBL mustard

Mix together meat, onion, celery, bread crumbs and salt and pepper. Roll into balls and place in cake pan. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes. Add sauce mixture and place back into oven and continue baking for another 10 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

ladytoysdream said:


> Thank you for all the recipes.
> 
> "For Rivels: Mix flour, egg, and milk; drop in pieces in soup."
> Would this be anything like dumplings ?
> I have never heard the word rivels before in cooking terms.


I have heard of rivels but never tried them. I do have a cookbook where they pushed the rival dough or batter through a colander into the boiling broth, so I am thinking somewhat of a cross between a dumpling and a noodle? And thank you for commenting on the recipes.....it really encourages me to keep posting them!


----------



## TerriLynn

Stir Fried Beef and Tomatoes

1 lb beef-lean- cut into 1/2 x 1/8 x 2 inch strips
1 3/4 cup tomatoes--stewed
3 TBL soy sauce
1 tsp cornstarch
1 TBL sugar
2 TBL oil
1 1/3 cup green pepper-sliced thin
1 1/2 cup onion-chopped
1 tsp ginger

Trim fat from beef. Drain tomatoes, reserving liquid. Combine tomato juice, soy sauce, ginger, cornstarch and sugar; mix well. Stir fry beef in hot oil in large skillet; remove meat. Add green pepper and onion to skillet. Stir fry 1-2 minutes. Add beef, tomatoes and juice mixture to skillet, stir. Cover, cook 3-4 minutes. Makes about 5 cups. Serve over rice.

Taco Rice Skillet

1 lb ground beef
1 16 oz can tomatoes
1 1 1/4 oz pkg taco seasoning mix
2 cups lettuce-shredded
1 medium onion-chopped
1 cup uncooked rice
1 cup cheese-shredded

Brown beef with onion in a 10 inch skillet. Drain off fat. Drain and cut up tomatoes, reserving juice. Add water to juice to make 2 1/2 cups liquid. Add tomatoes, liquid, rice and taco seasoning to beef in skillet; stir. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. Cover and simmer until liquid is absorbed, about 25 minutes; stir occasionally. Top with shredded cheese and lettuce before serving.

Pork, Applesauce, & SauerKraut

Pork chops (browned)
sauerkraut
1 cup applesauce
1/4 cup water
2 TBL brown sugar

Place in casserole and put pork chops on top. Bake 35-45 minutes at 350*


----------



## ladytoysdream

I really like old cookbooks. One of my favorites is the Depression Era book. 
I have the cookbook my mom used to use. I think she only had a few cookbooks but this one, we used over and over.
I had the book memorized. I can still bake a cake from the book without looking at the page


----------



## TerriLynn

Pineapple Beets

2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1/4 tsp salt
1 (8 oz) can pineapple tidbits (1 cup)
1 TBL butter
1 TBL lemon juice
1 (1 lb) can (2 cups) beets-sliced

Combine sugar, cornstarch, and salt in saucepan. Stir in pineapple (with syrup). 
Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and bubbles. Add butter, lemon juice, and beets. Cook over med heat about 5 min or until hot.

Corn Pudding

2 cups grated corn (fresh preferred)
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 TBL sugar
2 TBL butter
1 TBL flour
1 cup milk

Grate corn and add salt, sugar, pepper, flour and melted butter. Add beaten eggs and milk. Pour into a greased baking dish ad bake at 350* for 35 minutes. Serves 6.


Onion Side Dish

1 large onion (cut in half crosswise)
Butter
1/2 cup grated cheese
1 cup fine bread crumbs

Lay onion in shallow pan in a little water; steam until tender. Use a large pyrex flat pan. Butter bottom. Lay onion halves cutside up. Put chunk of butter on each half. Mix cheese with bread crumbs and 3 TBL butter and put over onions. Heat in hot oven to brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

ladytoysdream said:


> I really like old cookbooks. One of my favorites is the Depression Era book.
> I have the cookbook my mom used to use. I think she only had a few cookbooks but this one, we used over and over.
> I had the book memorized. I can still bake a cake from the book without looking at the page


Wow you have a great memory. I have a handful of recipes my grandma used to make and ones my mom made that I can make almost from memory....I still need the recipe in front of me to be confident though. I like the old recipes too, for me its like a window into the past.....I think it truly gives you a glimpse of what life was like back then. I had a couple of Depression era cookbooks that I read and reread when I was first married and learned so much about how to cook economically. They were Recipes and Stories of the Great Depression, by Rita VanAmber....I had 1 and 2 I researched them online awhile ago and I think she has a few more than that out now.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spiced Potatoes

Peeled potatoes
1 cup (or more) corn
1 cup (or more) peas (cooked)
1 med-large onion
Oil-Butter-Or Margarine
Spices: curry powder, cumin, & garlic powder (to taste)

Fill a medium to large pot with peeled potatoes and boil until tender. Add corn and peas; mash the 3 ingredients. In another pan, fry onion in oil, butter or margarine. Add spices, to taste, and mix thoroughly. 


"No Crust" Apple Pie

Apples
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon
2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup crisco

Cut apples in pie tin. Sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon. Beat eggs; add sugar, flour and crisco. Bake at 300* for not quite an hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrot Honey

1 quart raw carrot (grated)
juice of 4 lemons
grated rind of 2 lemons
4 cups sugar

Mix well. Heat slowly. Simmer until thick and clear. Put into hot jars and seal. makes pints. Serve with pork chops.


Dandelion Jelly

1 quart (pressed down) fresh dandelion blossoms
5 cups water
1 (3 oz) pouch certo pectin or pkg sure-jell
4 cups sugar

Remove ALL green from the yellow petals. Rinse well. Boil 1 minute in water; strain. Reserve all liquid. Add pectin to liquid; stir. Heat to boiling. Add sugar. Simmer until jelly sheets off spoon. Skim. Pour into prepared jars. Using lids and bands, seal like any jelly recipe. Tastes like honey.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut Salad

1 large grated carrot
1 large can sauerkraut
1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup oil
1 green pepper
1 cup diced onion
1 small can pimento-chopped fine
2 cups sugar

Mix all together and serve.


Butter Balls For Soup

3 eggs 
1 TBL melted butter
22 saltine crackers-rolled fine
pinch nutmeg

Beat eggs well, add melted butter, crushed crackers, and nutmeg. Mix well, let stand 5 min. Make small balls and drop in boiling soup, cook 5 min. Could be used for chicken or beef soup.


Carrot Spread

2 grated carrots
1 grated onion
2 grated peppers (optional- can use olives)
4 diced hard boiled eggs
1 cup salad dressing
1 small can light tuna

Mix and spread over buns. Put in oven 1/2 hour at 250*


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Macaroni

Cook macaroni according to directions on box. Drain. Use 2 TBL (or more if needed) margarine or oil in skillet. When melted add drained macaroni. Stir occasionally till lightly browned and crisp. Season lightly and serve.


Hamburg and Muffin casserole

1 lb of hamburg-fry and drain off grease
1 can whole sweet corn, drained of all liquid
1 pkg corn muffin mix
Catsup or small can tomato sauce

In baking dish form a ring of fried hamburg. In center of hamburg put whole can of drained corn. Over all pour corn muffin mix made according to directions on box. Then bake at 350* until corn muffin mix is brown or baked. Top with catsup or tomato sauce before serving.



Hamburg Noodle Casserole

1 lb ground beef
1 TBL shortening
2 cans (8 oz) tomato sauce
1 4 oz can mushrooms stems and pieces
1 med finely chopped onion
1 TBL parsley flakes
1 TBL sugar
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 3 oz pkg cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
1 cup creamed cottage cheese
1 8 oz pkg med noodles-cooked and drained
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese

Brown meat lightly in shortening in large skillet. pour off drippings. Add tomato sauce, mushrooms with juice, onion, parsley, sugar, salt and pepper. Cover and simmer for 15 min. Beat cream cheese, sour cream, and cottage cheese in small bowl with electric mixer till smooth. Place about 1/3 of noodles in bottom of a 9 x 13 x 2 pan. Spoon about 1/3 of cheese mixture on top, then 1/3 of the meat, repeat twice; top with cheddar cheese and bake at 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet-Sour Cabbage

cabbage-red or green-shredded 4 to 6 cups
bacon, diced, 8 strips
1/2 tsp salt
dash pepper
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp dry mustard
3 TBL vinegar
1 TBL water

Boil cabbage until tender, drain and keep hot. Cook bacon until crisp. Combine dry ingredients, add to bacon. Add cabbage. Serves 4 to 6.

Meat Ball Casserole

2 lb hamburg
2 onions
10 slices bread crumbs
2 eggs
salt and pepper
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can peas
1 can carrots
1 cup milk

Other vegetables may be substituted. Mix hamburg, diced onion, bread crumbs, and eggs together. Make small balls--line bottom of pan. Dilute soup and milk, pour over meatballs. Pour vegetables on top. Cover and bake 1 hour at 350*


Pigs in A Blanket

2 cups bisquick
1/2 cup cold water
12 frankfurters
1 can (16 oz) sauerkraut, well drained
catsup

Heat oven to 450* Stir bisquick and water to soft dough. Gently smooth dough into a ball on floured board. Knead 5 times. Roll dough into a circle 1/8 inch thick. Cut circle into 12 equal wedges. Spread each wedge with 1 TBL sauerkraut. Place a frankfurter on each wedge, roll up beginning at the wide end. Seal tightly by pinning tip into roll. Bake on ungreased baking sheet 15 minutes. Heat remaining sauerkraut, serve frankfurters with catsup and hot sauerkraut.


----------



## TerriLynn

Indian Relish

1 peck green tomatoes
3 large red peppers
5 large green peppers
4 onions

Grind all together. If necessary add more tomatoes to make 3 quarts. Boil over low fire for 15 minutes.

Then drain--

1 quart vinegar 
2 TBL pickling spice
2 TBL whole cloves
2 lbs granulated sugar
2 TBL broken cinnamon (sticks?)

Boil for 10 minutes. Strain out all spices. Add to tomato mixture and add:


2 TBL salt
2 TBL mustard seed
2 TBL celery seed

Mix well. Can and seal.

Lemon Sauce For Baked Fish

2 stalks celery
2 TBL oregano
salt and pepper
1 med onion
2 TBL basil leaves
2 cloves garlic

Chop very fine and add:

2 TBL parsley
2 TBL oil

Mix well and add to juice of 4 lemons. Bake fish and just before cooked, add sauce and finish cooking.

Lemon Barbeque Sauce For Chicken

2 med onions
3 cloves garlic
4 TBL oregano
salt and pepper to taste
2 TBL basil leaves
2 TBL ground fennel seeds
2 TBL parsley

Chop all ingredients together. Add to liquid of:

2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL oil
1 pint lemon juice
juice of 6 fresh lemons

For color add 5 TBL paprika and mix well. Wash and quarter 4 fryers, baste with oil, salt, and pepper. Cook on grill until chicken begins to brown and begin to baste on both sides. The remaining sauce may be warmed and used for dipping or pouring on chicken in serving dishes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Fudge Topping For Ice Cream

1 cup white sugar
3 TBL cocoa
3 TBL flour
1/2 cup water
3/4 cup milk

Mix all ingredients well then boil on stove till thick. Add 4 TBL of oleo and pour over ice cream.

Dipping Batter

1 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 egg
1/4 cup corn oil
1 cup milk

Sift together flour, baking powder and salt. Combine slightly beaten egg, corn oil, and milk. Add to dry ingredients and beat smooth.


Tips:

For a makeshift angel food or bundt pan.....place a greased glass upside down in the center of an 8 x 8 square pan and pour batter around it, then bake.

The next time you make pancakes, try adding a cup of drained pineapple tidbits or crushed pineapple to the batter.


----------



## ladytoysdream

*The next time you make pancakes, try adding a cup of drained pineapple tidbits or crushed pineapple to the batter.* 

This will happen the next time I make pancakes....tomorrow 
Wonder if there is any hope of mixing in some of the cranberry sauce that looks like it is going to go to waste. Or into bread maybe.


----------



## TerriLynn

ladytoysdream said:


> *The next time you make pancakes, try adding a cup of drained pineapple tidbits or crushed pineapple to the batter.*
> 
> This will happen the next time I make pancakes....tomorrow
> Wonder if there is any hope of mixing in some of the cranberry sauce that looks like it is going to go to waste. Or into bread maybe.


Putting leftover cranberry sauce into pancakes or quick breads is a great idea to use it up! You could also throw it into a cake mix or muffins if wanted to.


----------



## TerriLynn

Impossible Pie

1 lb ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 1/4 cup milk
3/4 cup bisquick
2 eggs
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Grease 10 x 1 1/2" pie plate. Brown ground beef and onion, drain, stir in salt and pepper. Spread in plate. Beat milk, bisquick, and eggs until smooth. Pour into plate. Bake 20-30 min at 400* top with cheese and bake until melted.


Spaghetti Pie

6 oz spaghetti (cooked)
1 lb ground beef
2 TBL butter
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
2 well beaten eggs
1 tsp sugar
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 8 oz can (1 cup) tomatoes - cut up
1 6 oz can tomato paste
1 tsp dried oregano
1 cup (8 oz)cottage cheese
1/2 cup mozzeralla cheese (shredded)

Stir in butter, eggs, and parmesan cheese into hot spaghetti. Form spaghetti into a "crust" and placein buttered 10 inch pie plate.

In skillet, cook ground beef, onion, and green pepper. Drain. Stir in undrained tomatoes, tomato paste, sugar, oregano, and garlic salt. Heat through. Spread cottage cheese over bottom spaghetti crust. Fill pie with ground beef mixture. Bake uncovered at 350* for 20 min. Sprinkle mozzeralla cheese on top and bake 5 minutes longer till cheese is melted.


Hint**** Store unpopped popcorn in a glass jar in your refrigerator. The popped kernels will be larger.


Hamburger Pie Casserole

Brown 2 or 3 lbs of hamburg
Cook and mash 8-10 potatoes

Drain and add to hamburg 2 cans of mixed vegetables. Heat till hot on stove.

Add an egg or two to the mashed potatoes, then put meat and vegetables in casserole dish, put mashed potatoes on top and bake for about 30 minutes at 350*. Season to taste. Makes a meal in one dish. Even better warmed up.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Corn

1 can creamed corn
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
crushed crackers (enough to hold together)

put in baking dish and bake with meat loaf at 325* for 1 hour.



Spaghetti Stew

2 1/2 quarts chopped cabbage (about 1 1/4 lbs)
1 1/2 cup chopped onion
1 cup sliced carrots
2 cloves garlic-minced
1/4 cup butter or margarine
5 cups boiling water
4 beef bouillion cubes
3/4 tsp salt and 1/4 tsp pepper
8 oz spaghetti - broke in half
1 cup cut green beans

In large pot, cook cabbage, onion, carrots, and garlic in butter 10 minutes, stirring frequently. Add water, beef cubes, salt and pepper, bring to a boil. Gradually add spaghetti and green beans so that mixture continues to boil. Cover and simmer, stirring occasionally, until spaghetti is tender.

Summer Squash Casserole

4 cups summer squash
1 cup sliced onions
1 egg
1 cup milk
1 cup bread crumbs
1 cup diced cheese

Put squash and onions in buttered casserole. Mix in bread crumbs and cheese. Beat egg and milk together and pour over squash. Dot with butter, bake at 350* until thickened and brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut and Pork Strips

2 quarts sauerkraut
2 cups dark brown sugar
2 large onions-chopped
8-10 pork strips

Rinse sauerkraut real good then put in large roaster pan. Then mix the onions and brown sugar, stir well. They lay your pork strips on the top. Cover and bake one hour, then 1/2 hour more with the cover off at 350*. This is real good with mashed potatoes.


Supper For Two

1 can potatoes (whole)
1 lb hamburg
1 can tomato soup
1 onion-chopped

Make hamburg into balls, put in small frying pan and put whole potatoes in middle and hamburg around the outside. Put chopped onions over both them and pour tomato soup over all. Cover and cook on medium for 1/2 hour.

Sweet And Sour Hot Dogs

1 lb hot dogs
1 can tomato sauce
3 TBL vinegar
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp garlic
1 large onion (chopped)

Simmer onions, tomato sauce, vinegar, brown sugar, chili powder, and garlic together until onions are soft. Cut hot dogs into small pieces and mix into sauce. Simmer until hot dogs are cooked, mixing occasionally.


Toad In The Hole

4 eggs beaten
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk
2 cups flour (sifted)
2 lbs pork sausages (cut in 3/4" pieces)

Preheat oven to 425*. In large bowl combine eggs, salt, and milk. Blend in flour then set aside for 15 minutes. In a heavy skillet, medium heat, saute the sausage. Distribute the drippings among 8 of the little 3" pie tins. Pour a thin layer (about 1/4") of batter into each tin. Bake for only 5 minutes or set aside. Add sausages. Top with remaining batter and bake for 25 minutes or until puffed up and brown like a toad. Serve the little toads at once. Everyone loves them and you'll want more.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Peanut Butter Oatmeal

1 1/2 cups oats
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup melted butter
1 egg
1/2 cup peanut butter
salt
1 tsp vanilla

350* 8x8 greased pan 20-25 min or until edges are golden brown. Stir ins: bananas, choc chips, nuts, or raisins.

Serve warm or cool, cut into bars.

Fluffy Frosting

1 can sweetened condensed milk
8 oz pkg cream cheese
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 8 oz pkg cool whip

Good for filled cakes


Chocolate Filling

1 cup sugar
3 TBL cornstarch
2 TBL cocoa
1 cup boiling water
3 TBL butter
1 tsp vanilla

Mix sugar and cornstarch, add cocoa and salt. Add boiling water and cook until thickened. Remove from heat and add butter and vanilla. Spread while hot.


Never Fail Fudge Frosting

1 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup cocoa
1/4 cup milk

Boil one minute. Remove from heat and beat until cool. Can be set in cold water to cool. Spread quickly when it begins to harden.


----------



## TerriLynn

2-4-6 Frosting

2 cups brown sugar
4 TBL butter
6 TBL milk

Boil 1 minute. Cool and stir until thickened. Can add more milk, then use confectioners sugar to thicken.

Frosting

1 cup milk or cream
1/2 cup sugar
1 TBL flour
1 1/2-2 cups chocolate chips

Boil milk, sugar, flour together for 10 min, stirring often. Remove from heat and add choc chips. Stir until melted. Spread on cake while still hot.

Homemade Cleaner

2/3 cup vinegar
1/2 cup laundry detergent
3/4 cup ammonia


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Supreme

4 cups cooked meat
2 cups uncooked macaroni
2 cups milk
2 cans cream soup
1 med onion-diced
salt/pepper
3 TBL melted butter
1 cup velveeta

Mix together, except cheese. Put in greased casserole and refrigerate overnight. Remove from fridge several hours before baking. Bake 350* covered for 1 1/2 hours. Uncover and top with cheese until cheese is melted.


Chicken and Rice Hot Dish

1/2 cup butter
1 cup uncooked rice
1/2 cup onion
2 cups chicken broth
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup chopped celery
2 cups cubed chicken
cheese

Cook rice and onion in butter in frypan until brown. Add chicken broth and worcestershire. Cook 10 min uncovered. Add celery and chicken and put in casserole dish. Bake 350* 20-30 min. Remove from oven and top with cheese. Return to oven until cheese melts.


Mayo-Cooked

2 eggs
1 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
1 TBL mustard
1 cup milk
1 cup vinegar

Combine and cook over low heat until thick.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ranch style dressing mix

1/8 t. garlic powder
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 minced onion
1/2t accent (I always omit this)
1/2 tsp dried parsley
1 cup Mayo
1 cup buttermilk


Cheese Burger and Fries Casserole

1 lb Ground beef browned seasoned to taste (I use steak seasoning and whorcestershire sauce
5-6 diced potatoes lightly fried
velveeta cheese (or real cheese just add a little milk to make it creamy)
1 can of diced tomatoes ( or use salsa for a kick)
1 can Mushrooms
1 fried onion
Bread Crumbs

Mix Beef, Potatoes, mushrooms, onions, tomato, and add to a casserole. chunk the cheese on top and mix a little through out. Top with bread crumbs. Bake 350 degrees for 30 min or until done. I top with sour cream or mayo and some lettuce. It taste like eating a burger without the bun.


Chunky Peach Pancake Syrup
Use a pint jar of canned peaches, drain the juice into a bowl, then run the peaches through a blender and add peach juice back in until you reach the desired consistency. Heat and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

CROCK POT YOGURT

2 quarts milk (you can use any kind, whole or skim, I usually use reconstituted powdered milk)

Put milk in crock pot and turn on low. Let "cook" 2 1/2 hours.

Turn crock pot off.

Let sit 3 hours.

Stir in 1 cup yogurt. The kind with live active cultures. I usually use plain or vanilla. Whisk in until completely dissolved

Return cover to crock. Wrap in heavy bath towel and place in a warm area. Let sit 8 hours or overnight. Refrigerate 4 hours before serving.


CREAMED CORN PANCAKES


1 16oz can creamed corn
3 heaping TBL of flour
1 egg
1 tsp baking powder

Combine all ingredients. Spray a skillet with cooking spray and heat. Pour 1/4 cup corn batter onto the hot skillet. Fry until golden brown. Turn over and brown other side. Salt lightly and serve.



Toad in a Hole


Flatten out 1/2 to 1lb of uncooked bulk sausage in the bottom of a 9x9 pan or comparable baking dish.

Whisk together until smooth-
2 eggs
1 Cup milk
1 Cup flour

Pour mixture over sausage
Bake at 400* for 20-30 min, or until golden brown


----------



## TerriLynn

Tip**** Substitution for canned cream soups for casseroles. 

Depending on size of skillet and family size,

Melt about a pound or two of whatever fat you cook with, lard, butter, etc, add flour and stir, it should be sort of like an easy to stir paste, with enough flour to hold it's shape.

Cook until it turns golden brown, while stirring. Then drop on cookie sheets like cookies. Cool to firm and put in plastic food storage bags and keep in refrigerator, or freezer.

You can add this to hot milk for instant gravy, thicken meat juices for gravy, whatever needs thickening, the liquid of canned green beans or a can of mushrooms, for instance. I do not remember when I bought the last can of any kind of cream soup. This saves time and money.


Poor Man Rolls

1 cup self rising flour
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup mayo

Mix 
Pour into greased muffin tin evenly
Bake at 350* for about 30 mins. until brown

*this makes about 6 small rolls


Cornbread Casserole
1 lb ground beef
1 can cream corn
1 can pork & beans
1/2 onion diced
1 pkg. Jiffy cornbread mix
5 or 6 slices american cheese


Season the ground beef with season salt and pepper, saute the meat and onions until the meat is done. 
Add the cream corn and pork and beans to the meat, stir and pour into casserole dish.
Mix the cornbread according to package directions, but add 1/4 cup more milk, pour over the mixture. Top the cornbread with sliced cheese and bake in a 300*, around 30 min or until the cornbread is done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef Taco Soup

Brown 1 lb ground beef
Add: 2 cups boiling water with 2 beef bouillon cubes 

Add:
1 chopped onion
1 can drained kernel corn
1 can tomatoes
1 can green chiles & tomatoes
1 can chili beans 
1 taco seasoning envelope
Simmer for 30 minutes

Serve in a bowl, with nacho chips, and top with sour cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Patties

1 cup flour
1 TBL sugar
2 tsp baking powder
2 tsp salt
3/4 cup milk (break 1 egg into measuring cup BEFORE measuring milk)
2 1/2 cups chopped onions

Mix and drop by TBL into hot fat in shallow pan. Spread batter thinly and let get nice and brown, before turning. Tastes just like onion rings.


----------



## TerriLynn

I stopped into thrift store today while I was in town making a grocery run, bought a small stack of cookbooks for less than $5......and then I found $2 laying on the ground in the parking lot! Score!

Cottage Cheese Griddle Cakes

4 eggs
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup sour cream
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
3/4 cup whole wheat flour

Preheat griddle on low heat. Break eggs, separately and slip into med sized mixing bowl. Beat eggs thoroughly until well blended. Add cottage cheese and sour cream to eggs. Use rotary beater to beat until well mixed and free of lumps. Stir in sugar and salt. Add flour gradually, beating well after each addition. Mixture will be a thin batter.

Drop by wooden spoonfuls, or large tablespoonfuls onto lightly greased griddle. Cook on one side until delicately browned, then turn cakes over and brown delicately on the other side. Be sure to keep heat moderate as cakes will burn easily. If averaged sized griddle is used and cakes are not served as cooked, keep first batch hot in slow oven while remaining cakes are cooking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Navy Beans

2 cups dried navy (white pea) or marrow beans
approx 6 cups boiling water

Soak overnight (soaking overnight is not necessary...you can soak for a couple of hours...but that will increase cooking time)

Cook beans in soaking water, simmer in covered pot about 1 hour. Test for tenderness by blowing on a spoonful of beans, if skins burst, beans are sufficiently tender for baking. Drain beans, reserving pot liquor and place in casserole or bean pot. 


1/4 lb bacon (or 4 TBL butter or poultry fat)
1/4 cup brown sugar (or 1/4 to 1/2 cup molasses)
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 cup bean pot liquor

Bury bacon in beans, leaving rind exposed (or add butter or poultry fat). Mix sugar or molasses, salt, and mustard with 1 cup bean liquor. Pour over beans, and bake, covered, in slow oven (250* F) 6 to 8 hours. Add enough extra water or bean liquor to keep beans covered. During last hour of baking, remove cover so that beans will have a brown crust on top, and bacon will become brown and crisp. Serve hot in casserole.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fish and Bean Casserole

1 cup cooked or canned flaked fish (halibut, cod, or tuna)
1 cup shredded American Process cheese (1/4 lb)
2 cups cooked or canned dried lima beans (1 cup uncooked)-drained
1 cup liquid drained from beans
3 TBL enriched flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk
pinch paprika

Lightly grease a 1 quart baking dish. Place beans in casserole , measure bean liquor, and if needed add enough water to make 1 cup liquid. Mix flour and salt in large skillet and add bean liquid and milk gradually, stirring constantly to prevent lumping. Place over heat and stir continuously until cheese melts. Stir flaked fish into sauce and pour sauce over beans. 

To mix, stir lightly with fork. Sprinkle top with paprika. Bake 350* about 15-20 min, just until beans are heated through and top of dish is delicately browned.

For more piquant flavor and additional color, add 4 TBL minced pimiento or minced parsley.


----------



## TerriLynn

Noodle Tuna Squares

1 8oz pkg of fine noodles-cooked to pkg directions
4 eggs
1 cup sour cream
1/2 lb creamed cottage cheese
1 tsp salt
3 TBL butter
3 TBL flour
1 1/2 cups tomato juice
1 7oz can tuna fish-drained

Lightly grease 6 x 10 inch baking dish. Beat eggs until creamy, then add sour cream and beat until blended, add cheese and salt and beat until smooth.

Put noodles in baking dish, add egg mixture and mix well. Bake 375* 30 min.

Melt butter in large skillet, and stir flour into butter until smooth and well blended. Add tomato juice gradually, stirring constantly until sauce boils and thickens. Add tuna fish, stir and break chunks of fish into shreds. Cook about 3 min.

To serve, cut noodle loaf lengthwise down the center and crosswise twice to make 6 squares. Use spatula to remove squares to heated individual serving plates. Cover squares with sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggs Baked in Cream Of Mushroom Soup

1 can cream of Mushroom Soup
6 eggs
salt, pepper
2 tsp butter or margarine
6 slices toast


Empty soup into deep pie pan or casserole dish. Break eggs into a saucer, one at a time, and then slip carefully into soup. Dot yolks with salt, pepper, and butter. Bake 375* about 15 min or until they set and become firm. Use skimmer to remove eggs and serve on hot toast. Use soup as sauce and pour over eggs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Custard with Cheese Sauce

2 cups tomato pulp
2/3 cup soft bread crumbs
3 eggs-beaten
salt

Force tomatoes through a coarse sieve or ricer. Add remaining ingredients and stir until well blended. Turn mixture into lightly greased custard cups or muffin tins. Place cups in shallow pan containing about 1 inch hot water. Bake 375* about 25-30 min. Unmold on plate and serve with cheese sauce.

Cheese Sauce

2 TBL butter or margarine
2 TBL flour
1 cup milk
salt
1/2 cup shredded American Cheese

Melt butter in skillet over low heat. Add flour, stirring constantly until mixture is smooth and well blended. Gradually add milk, stirring constantly until mixture boils and thickens. Add salt and cheese and stir over low heat, just until heat melts. Pour over tomato custard.


----------



## TerriLynn

Asparagus Chicken Egg Squares

12 (5 inch) stalks asparagus-boiled 15-20 min until just tender
2 eggs
4 TBL milk
salt
2 TBL minced parsley
1/2 cup ground cooked or canned chicken
1/3 cup cream
dash paprika

Combine eggs, milk and salt in small bowl, beat until just blended. Stir in parsley. Turn mixture into greased loaf pan and bake 375* about 15 min or just until eggs are firm.

Combine meat, cream, and salt and mix well. Place in oven to heat while eggs are cooking.

When egg is firm (consistency of noodles) and dry on top, remove from oven. Cut into squares. Top squares with cooked asparagus (warmed) then top with meat mixture. Sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## TerriLynn

Uncooked Berry Pudding

3 pints berries
1 cup sugar
5 slices bread (about)
2 TBL butter
2 TBL margarine

Take 2 pints berries and crush, add 2/3 cup sugar and stir until sugar is dissolved. Combine butter and margarine, then spread on bread slices (with crusts removed). Butter a 1 quart bowl and line with bread. Pour in sweetened fruit. Cover with remaining bread, buttered side down. Select plate to fit just inside of bowl and weight it down into pudding.

Place in refrigerator and chill overnight. The next day take remaining berries and crush and add 1/3 cup sugar to make sauce.

To serve turn bowl of pudding out onto plate and top with sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Oatmeal Pudding

1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup shortening
1/4 cup seeded raisins (optional)
3 TBL chopped nutmeats
2 1/2 cups sliced apples
3/4 cup corn syrup
2 TBL butter or margarine

Mix flour, salt, baking soda, and brown sugar. Stir in rolled oats. Cut in shortening until mixture is crumbly. Mix in raisins and nutmeats. Spread half of mixture in a greased 7 x 11 baking dish and cover with apples. Drip corn syrup over apples. Dot with butter and cover with remaining crumb mixture. Bake 350* about 40 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Blueberry Icebox Pudding

1 1/4 cups (15 oz can) sweetened condensed milk
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 cups blueberries
24 vanilla wafers (approx)

combine lemon juice and milk and stir until mixture thickens. Stir in 1 cup blueberries. Line a narrow, oblong tray with waxed paper, cover with a thin layer of blueberry/milk mixture. Add a layer of wafers. Repeat this process ending with a layer of wafers. Chill until firm, about 5 to 6 hours, or longer if desired.

To serve, turn out on small plate and carefully remove wax paper. Cut in slices and top with each serving with a few blueberries.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fish Stew

2 cups cooked, flaked fish
3 med sized potatoes, cooked, riced, save cooking water
3 cups finely diced carrots- cooked
1 cup (1 lb) green peas-cooked
1 onion minced
3 TBL margarine
3 TBL flour
2 cups combined milk and vegetable cooking water
2 egg yolks-well beaten
salt and pepper to taste
3 TBL minced parsley


Melt margarine and brown onions in it, add flour and stir constantly until well blended. Add milk/veg water mixture (use at least 1 cup milk) , stirring constantly until thick and smooth. 

Combine fish, vegetables with about 1/2 cup of veg/or potato cooking water. add salt and pepper to taste, cook until thoroughly heated. Add small amount of sauce to egg yolks and stir until well blended. Add to stew, stirring constantly , and cook 1 minute longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausages With Squash

3 med sized acorn squash
3 cooking apples
12 link sausages
salt and pepper
2 TBL sugar
2 TBL butter or margarine

Wash and split squash lengthwise, scraping out seeds. Sprinkle with salt/pepper and dot with butter. Peel and core apples, cut in halves and place half in each hollow of squash. Sprinkle with sugar and place baking pan in about 1/2 inch of water. Cover the dish and bake in hot oven 45 minutes.

Meanwhile brown the sausages in frying pan. Remove squash from oven, place two browned sausages around each apple in the squash. Return dish to oven and bake 15 minutes longer.


Optional ** Use bulk sausage instead of links. Pan fry with 2 TBL minced onions, pour off drippings , add 2 cups cooked rice and 1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes and 2 TBL catsup. Blend ingredients and simmer, covered, stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage And Bean Casserole

1 lb pork sausage (link or roll)
2 TBL water
1 onion - chopped
1 green pepper- chopped
1 cup celery- chopped
1 can tomato soup
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
2 cups cooked or canned lima or kidney beans

Put sausage with water in cold frying pan, cover, and simmer until water is evaporated. Remove cover, increase heat and brown sausage. Drain off excess fat. Add onion, green pepper, celery, tomato soup and worcestersire sauce and bring to a boil. Add beans, cover and cook about 20 min, until beans are thoroughly heated.


----------



## TerriLynn

Got a small stack of new (to me) cookbooks. Thought I would share a few.

Cinnamon Toast

Put bread slices on baking sheet. Spread with butter, brown sugar, and dust with cinnamon. Put a Tablespoon of cream or rich milk on each slice. Put in moderate oven about 15 minutes. Serve warm

Egg Omelet

5 eggs
1 tsp salt
pepper to taste
1 heaping TBL flour
1 cup milk

Put in a bowl in order given and beat with a rotary beater. Pour into a heated, greased pan, covered with a tight lid. Place over med-low heat. Cut and turn when about half done and finish baking.

Bachelors Delight

4-6 onions- sliced
1 quart meat (hamburger)
Potatoes sliced or ground
1 cup (uncooked) macaroni
1 can mushroom soup
1 pint peas
1 pint tomato juice

Fry onions in butter along with chopped meat. Put half of this in roaster (or pan) a layer of potatoes and macaroni, then meat and onions and again the potatoes and macaroni. Top with the soup, then peas. Pour the tomato juice over all. Use ingredients according to amount and size of family.


----------



## TerriLynn

Basic Biscuits

2 cups flour
1 TBL baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/4 cup lard
2/3 to 3/4 cup milk

Sift together flour, baking powder and salt. Rub in lard until mixture is crumbly. Blend in enough milk to make a soft batter. Drop on a cookie sheet with a Tablespoon. Bake in a hot oven 450* for 10-12 min or until lightly browned.

Farmhouse Barbecue Muffins

1 batch Basic Biscuits
1 lb ground beef--browned and drained
1/2 cup ketchup
3 TBL brown sugar
1/2 tsp chili powder
1 TBL cider vinegar
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Separate dough into ten biscuits; flatten into 5" circles. Press into bottom and up sides of a greased muffin cup; set aside. In a bowl , mix ketchup, brown sugar, vinegar and chili powder; stir until smooth. Add to meat and mix well. Divide the meat mixture among the biscuit lined muffin cups, using about 1/4 cup for each. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake at 375* for 18-20 min or until golden brown.

Cheddar Cabbage Casserole

2 1/2 cups coarsely crushed corn flakes
1/2 cup melted butter or margarine
4 1/2 cups shredded cabbage
1/4 cup chopped onions
1/4 to 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 to 1/2 tsp pepper
1 cup milk
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 can cream of celery soup
2 cups shredded cheese

Toss the corn flakes and butter; sprinkle half into a pan. Layer with the cabbage, onion, pepper and salt. In a bowl, combine the soup, milk, and mayo until smooth, spoon over top. Sprinkle with cheese and remaining corn flake mixture. Bake uncovered at 350* for 45-50 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Cabbage
2 cups chopped cabbage
1/2 cup cracker crumbs
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk
1 tsp butter
1/4 tsp pepper

Mix and put in a baking dish and bake 3/4 hour or until done in a 350* oven.

Company Casserole

1 1/2 lbs ground chuck
1 tsp seasoned salt
pepper to taste
1 can pears, undrained
1 can condensed tomato soup
1 8oz pkg spaghetti-cooked
1 tsp salt
1 can mushroom pieces
1/2 green pepper-diced

Mix all together and bake in a greased casserole at 350* for about 1 hour.

Chicken Casserole

1 cup uncooked rice
1 quart canned chicken
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup chicken broth
2 cups tomato juice
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 1/2 TBL chopped parsley
1/2 TBL Italian seasoning
1/2 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cup mozeralla cheese

Spread rice in baking dish. Put cut up chicken also the broth and mushrooms soup, over it. Stir together remaining ingredients except cheese and pour over chicken. Bake 1 hour at 350* Sprinkle cheese over top and bake 5 min more.

Creamed Chicken

1/2 cup chopped celery
1 TBL chopped green pepper
2 TBL fat
1/2 cup milk or cream
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp chopped onion
1/4 cup flour
1 1/2 cup chicken broth
1 1/2 cup cooked chicken

Cook celery, onion and pepper in hot fat until tender. Blend flour with fat and vegetable mixture. Stir in chicken broth and milk; cook until smooth, stirring constantly. Add chicken to sauce; season with salt. Heat thoroughly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger Casserole

2 lbs ground beef-browned
2 med onions sliced
1 cup water
6 med potatoes sliced
2 10 oz cans mushroom soup

Put a layer of each in a baking dish. Cover and bake at 350* until potatoes are tender, about 1 1/2 hours.


Underground Ham Casserole

4 cups cooked ham, chunked
4 TBL oleo
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
2 cans cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soup
1 cup milk
2 cups velveeta cheese
4 quarts mashed potatoes
1 pint sour cream
browned crumbled bacon

combine ham, onion, oleo, and Worcestershire sauce and cook until onions are tender. Place in bottom of a roaster. In a saucepan, heat together soup, milk, and cheese until cheese melts. Pour over ham and onions. Mash potatoes using no salt. Add 1 pint sour cream or substitute plain milk or cream. Spread over top of mixture and sprinkle with bacon. Bake in 350* oven for 20 minutes. The mushroom mixture comes to the top when done.

Macaroni Hot Dish

2 cups macaroni, cooked tender
1/2 lb hamburger
1 can pork and beans
bit of onion, cooked with macaroni

Mix all together in a frying pan and simmer 20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Miller Ranch Tacos

Taco shells
Ham
cheese
lettuce
cream cheese

Put ham and grated cheese or cheese slices between two taco shells. Put in buttered pan to heat up a bit until tacos are heated through and cheese is melted. Spread thick with cream cheese and lettuce if you wish. Roll up and eat!

Noodle Casserole

2 lbs hamburger (add salt)
1 quart potatoes, cut up (add salt)
2 10 oz cans cream of mushroom soup
1 quart cooked noodles (add salt)
1 quart green beans or peas
1 1/2 cup shredded cheese, optional

Lightly brown meat in skillet. Then pre-boil noodles, potatoes and green beans. Then add soup to noodles and mix together. Add layers of meat, potatoes, noodles and beans in roaster. Top with shredded cheese (optional). Bake at 350* for half an hour.


One Dish Meal

2 cups diced potatoes
1 cup canned beef
3/4 cup noodles
3/4 cup tomatoes

Cook potatoes, beef and noodles about half an hour. Add tomatoes and cook 10 min. Add salt to taste.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, thank you so much for posting the new recipes. I have missed you awesome recipes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pigs In Blanket
1 large cabbage
2 lbs hamburger
1 lb sausage
1 cup barley
1 bay leaf
1 onion
salt and pepper to taste
tomato juice and tomato paste

Separate leaves from cabbage and steam in water 5 minutes. Mix remaining ingredients except bay leaf and tomato juice and paste. Place some of the mixture in each cabbage leaf; wrap the leaf around mixture and use toothpicks to keep closed. Place in a stew kettle. Add tomato paste and tomato juice to cover. Add the bay leaf. Cook until cabbage is done.

German Pizza

2 TBL butter
6 med potatoes, peeled and sliced or grated
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup onion
1/2 cup green pepper
1 lb hamburger-browned
3 eggs
1/3 cup milk
grated cheese

Melt butter in frying pan. Arrange potatoes in bottom of pan (crust). Add hamburger and other ingredients in order desired. Mix eggs and milk together.Pour over ingredients in pan. Top with the cheese and cook or simmer until done.

Variations: hash browns can be used for potatoes. Can also use sausage or ham instead of hamburger.


Porky Pie

4 medium sweet potatoes
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL butter
1 1/2 tsp cinnamon-sugar
1 lb ground pork
1 1/2 cup water
2 TBL flour
1/2 tsp pepper

Cook potatoes in salt water and peel. Mash slightly and add butter, 
1/2 tsp salt and cinnamon-sugar. Add a little milk if necessary. Brown pork patties and drain. (canned sausage is fine too) Make a gravy with the water, flour, and pork broth. Pour over patties in a shallow baking pan. Spread sweet potatoes over top. Bake at 400* for 20 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Patties

3 cups ground sqaush
1 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 egg
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients together and fry in patties until golden brown.

Stuffed Green Peppers

6 large green peppers
3 cups chopped, canned, luncheon meat
1 med onion-minced
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cups soft bread crumbs
1/4 cup melted butter or margarine

Remove tops and seeds from peppers. In large kettle, bring water to a boil; cook peppers for 5 minutes. Remove and drain. In a skillet, put in butter until melted; add rest of the ingredients until browned. Stuff peppers with the mixture. Serve immediately. Serves 6.

Poor Mans Steak
3 lbs hamburger
1 cup cracker crumbs
1 cup cold water
salt and pepper to taste. 

Mix well; press into cookie sheet and chill. Cut in squares; roll in flour and fry on both sides in a small amount of grease to a golden brown (not too much) Place in a baking dish. Pour over 1 can of mushroom soup, undiluted. Put in oven approximately 1 hour at 350*

Sloppy Joe

1 1/2 lbs hamburg
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 1/2 tsp salt
3 TBL chopped onions 
1 cup milk
1 tsp pepper

Sauce:
1 cup catsup
2 tsp vinegar
1/2 cup water
2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
3 TBL sugar

Mix and let stand 1 hour. Brown then put in sauce. Cook 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Weiner Burgers

8 hot dogs-sliced
1 cup diced cheese
1 TBL mustard
1 TBL catsup
1 TBL onion
1 TBL chopped pickles

Mix all ingredients and fill wiener buns. Wrap in foil and bake 15 minutes at 325* (or longer)

Cream Cheese Sunshine

8 oz cream cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 can fruit cocktail-drained
1 cup whipped cream (whip good!)
2 cups miniature marshmallows

Blend first 2 ingredients. Mix in the fruit cocktail. Add remaining ingredients and fold all together. Place in freezer 4 hours or until frozen.

Pickle Lettuce

Wash and grate pickles (as many as you want) peelings and all. Add black pepper and salt to taste. Work it in and let it set awhile. Then drain it and add sugar and Miracle Whip to suit taste. Delicious!

Union Pie

2 eggs
3 cups sugar
1 cup sour cream
3 cups buttermilk
1 tsp soda
6 TBL flour
1 cup bread crumbs
1 TBL butter

Cream sugar and eggs. Add soda, flour and butter. Mix well. Add sour cream and buttermilk; mix. Add bread crumbs. Makes 3 pies.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech said:


> TerriLynn, thank you so much for posting the new recipes. I have missed you awesome recipes.


Thank you for saying so....I will keep plugging along with them as I have the time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lydia Ebersol Pie Crust Mix

9 lbs flour
4 lbs lard
1 cup cornstarch
1 TBL baking powder
2 cups sugar
1 TBL salt

In a large bowl, mix flour, cornstarch, baking powder, sugar, and salt. Cut in lard until crumbly. Use about 1 1/2 cups for one pie crust. Wet with water or milk to handle.

Baked Apples
8 peeled apple halves

PASTE:
4 TBL flour
2 egg yolks
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 tsp salt

Place four halves each in two well buttered pie pans. Bake until soft. 

PASTE: combine all ingredients in a small bowl and mix well.

Caramel Topping: In a saucepan, bring 3 TBL butter, 1 1/2 cups brown sugar, 1/2 cup hot water and 1/2 tsp soda to a boil over medium heat. Boil until brown, then add 2 1/2 cups cold water. Bring to a boil. Add the paste mixture. Bring back to a boil again. Add 1/2 tsp vanilla. Pour over baked apples while they are still hot from the oven. Cool and top with whipped cream.

Delicious Apple Roll

3 TBL sugar
3 TBL shortening
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
2 cups flour
2 tsp baking powder
6 apples, chopped up

Cinnamon Sugar Mixture (mix together)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Syrup (mix well)
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup water

In med bowl combine all ingredients except apples; mix well. Roll dough out 1/2" thick. Spread apples over dough; sprinkle sugar and cinnamon mixture on top of apples. Roll up like cinnamon rolls and cut in slices. Put in greased pan, side by side. Pour syrup over rolls and bake 350* for 15-25 minutes until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Brown Sugar Dumplings
Dough:
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups flour
3/4 cup milk
1 TBL butter
2 tsp baking powder
1 cup raisins, nuts, or dates

Syrup:
2 cups brown sugar
2 cup water
1 TBL butter

Dough: In med bowl, mix all ingredients together. Mix well
Syrup: In saucepan, bring all ingredients to a boil. Pour into 9 x 13 cake pan. Drop dough in balls into syrup and bake in 350* oven for 20 minutes. When cool serve with whipped cream.

Crows Nest Pudding

1 cup sugar
2 TBL butter
1 egg
1 3/4 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup milk
1 quart fruit

In a medium sized bowl mix all ingredients well. In a casserole put any fruit or fruit dessert-even apples-on the bottom and top with crumbs. Bake 350* for 40 min. Eat warm with milk

Deep Dark Secret

1 lb dates
1 cup sugar
1 cup walnuts
4 egg yolks
1/2 cup sifted flour
1 tsp baking powder
2 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt

In a large bowl mix all ingredients well. Add 4 beaten egg whites. Pour batter in a large greased cake pan. Bake at 350* for 30 minutes. Remove cake from oven and break half of cake into small pieces. Put on large plate. Cover with 4 bananas (sliced) and 2 oranges and juice, cut up fine. Put other half of cake on top of this. Cover with whipped cream. Sprinkle with nuts and maraschino cherries.

Rolled Oats Pone

1 1/2 cups rolled oats
1/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tsp soda
1/8 tsp salt
1 cup buttermilk or cream
1 cup flour

Mix the dry ingredients together. Add the egg, buttermilk, and cream. Mix well. Pour in 1 large pie pan. Bake at 350* until knife inserted comes out clean.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Pudding

Batter:
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup flour
1 cup raisins
1/2 cup sweet milk 
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL butter, melted

2nd Part:
2 cups boiling water
1 cup brown sugar
2 TBL butter
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Batter: In a medium bowl combine all ingredients and mix well. Pour into a greased 9 x 9 x 1 1/2" or larger pan.

2nd Part: Put all ingredients in a small bowl and mix well. Pour over batter and bake at 350* for 30 min

Coconut Crunch Pudding

1 cup flour
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 cup coconut
1/2 cup oleo

In mixing bowl combine all ingredients and crumble it together. Put into baking dish and bake until light brown at 350*, stirring often. Cook vanilla pudding; add whipped cream if you want it fluffy. Put crumbs on bottom of dish and layer with pudding.


----------



## newfieannie

a lot of these recipes are the same as my mother made and I still make so they are old. most particularly the apple roll and quick pudding. we call that one poor mans pudd. I make it quite often. the coconut crunch I haven't seen before. what is oleo? something like graham wafer crumbs?~Georgia


----------



## TerriLynn

newfieannie said:


> a lot of these recipes are the same as my mother made and I still make so they are old. most particularly the apple roll and quick pudding. we call that one poor mans pudd. I make it quite often. the coconut crunch I haven't seen before. what is oleo? something like graham wafer crumbs?~Georgia


Yes they are old! I think sometimes those old recipes are the best, its too bad no one learns to cook like that anymore and they are being forgotten.

Oleo is margarine.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bacon Noodles
Noodles: 
3 cups flour
1 egg
salt to taste
pepper to taste
ice water

In a mixing bowl, mix flour and egg. Add salt and pepper. Slowly add ice water and mix until dough forms to a ball. Let rest for 5 minutes. Take dough ball and roll in flour to coat. Lay dough on flat surface and roll with rolling pin to desired thickness. Using a pizza cutter, slice dough to desired noodle size. Place noodles in a pot of boiling salted water until they float and are cooked through, about 20 min.

Bacon:

1/2 lb bacon, diced
1/2 cup milk
salt to taste

Cook bacon in pan until just crispy. Take bacon, grease and all, and pour over the drained noodles. Add milk and salt. Stir and serve warm. 

Peanut Butter Syrup

1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup milk
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1 TBL butter
1/2 cup peanut butter

In medium saucepan combine brown sugar, milk, and corn syrup and butter. Heat until dissolved, stirring often. Add peanut butter and stir until smooth. Serve over ice cream- hot or cold. Will store in refrigerator for 2-3 weeks.

Reuben Chicken

2 lb skinned, deboned chicken breasts
2 cups drained sauerkraut
1 lb sliced swiss cheese
2 cups thousand Island dressing

Place chicken on bottom of pyrex dish. Layer sauerkraut, swiss cheese. Pour dressing on top. Cover and bake 425* for 1 hour. Serve with brown rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Savory Stew
1 lb ground beef (very lean) or cooked beef cubes
turnips- 3 or 4
mangoes-2
cabbage -small head
onion- 1 large ( or more...to your own taste)
celery
parsnips
salt and pepper to taste
1 large can v-8

Brown the ground beef or cooked beef cubes. Clean and cut up vegetables and mangoes. Cook this in water until well done. Add more water as needed.

Onion Burgers

1 1/2 lbs ground beef- browned and drained
1 can Campbell's Onion Soup
2 1/2 TBL flour

Combine soup and burger and let simmer, then add enough flour to thicken. Then cook about 5 min. Spoon over hamburger buns.

Hoosier BBQ

3 lb chopped meat (pork and beef)
1 med diced onion
10 oz A-1 Sauce
10 oz orange juice
1/8 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup ketchup
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 TBL mustard

Brown the meat and onion in a small amount of oil. Mix the remaining ingredients. Pour over meat, cover and simmer for 1 hour or bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chalupas

4 lb pork roast or shoulder (cut extra fat off)
2 cups pinto beans (soak overnight or longer)
10-12 cups water
4 cloves garlic
1 TBL cumin
2 TBL salt
1/2 cup chopped onions
1 TBL oregano
3 TBL chili powder
4 oz can diced green chilies

Put everything together; cook at 350* for 8-10 hours. Take out bones; meat should just fall apart. 

Serve as follows:

1st- Fritos
2nd- Chalupas
3rd- Sour cream
4th- Grated Cheese
5th- Grated lettuce

Also, if wanted: hot sauce, chopped green onions

Chicken Casserole

5 cups cooked cubed chicken 
2 cups uncooked macaroni
1 can broccoli cheese soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup milk
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables
1 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup butter
1 lb velveeta cheese

Mix all together and let set overnight in refrigerator. Bake at 350* for 1 hour covered, 15 min uncovered.

Noodles Romanoff

6 oz egg noodles
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1 clove crushed garlic
1 TBL butter
1/2 tsp snipped chives
1/2 tsp salt
dash pepper

Start by cooking noodles to package directions. Stir together sour cream, half the cheese, chives, salt, pepper, and garlic in a bowl. Drain noodles and return to pan. Stir in butter. Fold in sour cream mixture. Place on a serving platter and sprinkle with the remaining cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamy Macaroni

1 16 oz box macaroni-cooked and drained 
1/4 cup butter
1 cup milk
1 can cream of celery soup
2 1/2 cups sharp cheese-shredded

Put cooked and drained macaroni in a 9 x 13 baking dish and add 1/4 cup butter. Blend together milk and celery soup, then mix in with macaroni. Add and mix in 2 cups shredded cheese. Check consistency to be creamy. If not add 1/2 cup more milk. Then sprinkle 1/2 cup of cheese on top. Cover and bake at 350* for 1/2 hour.

Sugar Cream Pie Filling

1 cup sugar
1 stick butter
2 cups milk or cream
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp nutmeg or cinnamon

Mix sugar, cornstarch, salt with milk and butter in saucepan, over med heat stirring constantly. Add vanilla and nutmeg or cinnamon. Mixture will start to thicken. Beware of sticking. may have to cook approximately 12 minutes. Put in pie shell and sprinkle cinnamon on top.

Crustless Fruit Pie

1 can pie filling (any fruit flavor)
1 cup flour
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 stick margarine or butter

Pour pie filling into a greased pie pan. Mix flour, brown sugar and butter together and crumble on top of pie filling. 

Bake at 350* for 35 minutes or until golden brown. Dip into serving dishes. May be served hot or cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chinese Chews

1 stick oleo
1 cup flour
2 TBL brown sugar

Mix like pie dough and spread in pan. Bake at 375* for 10-12 minutes. Watch so it doesn't get too brown.

Mix and pour over this:
2 beaten eggs
1 1/2 cups brown sugar
1/2 cup pecans
1 tsp vanilla

Bake at 350* for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Shredded Potato and Chicken Pie

4 eggs beaten
1 cup broccoli-cut up (or any other vegetable)
1 cup cooked, cubed, chicken
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup milk
1/4 tsp dried onion
2 medium potatoes, shredded

Beat eggs, add vegetables, chicken, 1 cup cheese, milk and onion. Set aside. Combine shredded potatoes with 1/2 cup cheese. Press into bottom and sides of ungreased 9 inch pie plate. Pour filling into pie plate. Bake for 45 to 50 minutes at 350* or until center is set. Let stand 5 min before serving.

Spaghetti Squares

1 8 oz pkg thin spaghetti - cooked to pkg directions
1/2 cup milk
1 egg-well beaten
2 cups spaghetti sauce
1 2 1/2 oz thinly sliced pepperoni or sliced kielbasa
4 oz mozarella cheese - shredded

Heat oven to 350* Lightly grease a 13 x 9 baking dish. In large bowl lightly toss cooked spaghetti with milk and egg. Pour mixture into prepared baking dish; spreading evenly. Spoon sauce evenly over spaghetti mixture. Place pepperoni slices over sauce. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake for 35-45 min. To reaheat; cover loosely with foil; heat at 350* for 15-20 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Bacon Macaroni Casserole

2 cups elbow macaroni-cooked to pkg directions
1 lb bacon
1/2 cup chopped onion
3/4 cup sharp cheese-grated
1 can tomato soup
1 cup milk

Reserve 4 slice bacon, cut remaining bacon into 1/2" pieces. Brown cut bacon in skillet. Push to one side. Cook onion in bacon drippings until soft. Mix crisp bacon, macaroni, onion, cheese, soup, and milk. Pour into greased casserole dish. Place reserved bacon slices on top. Bake at 375* for 25-30 min.

Supper Sandwich Bake

12 slices bread
1 lb butter or margarine
1 lb lean ground beef-browned
1/4 cup ketchup
1 tsp salt
6 cup frankfurters
2 med onions- sliced
6 slices american cheese
2 eggs-beaten
1 cup milk

Spread 6 slices bread with butter; arrange in bottom of greased 13 x 9 x 2 in pan. Toast in moderate oven 350* about 15 minutes. Combine beef, ketchup, and salt; spread over toast (1/3 per sandwich). Top with frankfurters; cut almost in half lengthwise, onion, and cheese slices. Combine eggs and milk; pour over bread. Bake in moderate oven 350*
about 50 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pierozki

1 1/2 cups flour
3/8 lb butter
21 oz cream cheese

Filling:
4 hard cooked eggs
2 cups chopped mushrooms
2 onions finely chopped
salt and pepper

Mix butter and cheese. Add flour and work in with a fork. When smooth place dough in refrigerator until ready to use or for at least one hour. Saute onions and mushrooms. Add seasonings. Chop the eggs and mix with browned mushrooms. Roll out little squares of dough; fill with mushroom filling and seal edges together to make a walnut shape. Place on baking sheet and bake at 350* for 1/2 hour or until lightly browned.


Make Ahead Macaroni and Cheese

Must be prepared one day in advance

2 cups uncooked macaroni
3 or 4 ozs dried beef, torn (or one can corned beef cut into cubes)
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese, cubed
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
2 eggs, hard cooked and diced
2 cups milk

Combine all ingredients; pour into greased 13 x 17 glass baking pan. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Bake uncovered 1 hour at 350*

Reuben Casserole

1 (16 oz) can sauerkraut, drained
1 can corned beef, cut into small pieces
2 cups shredded swiss cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup chili sauce or ketchup
2 medium tomatoes sliced
2 TBL butter
1/4 cup pumpernickel bread crumbs
caraway seeds

Using 1 1/2 quart class casserole, place sauerkraut, then corned beef, then shredded cheese, Combine mayo and chili sauce or ketchup and spread over cheese. Place slices of tomato over mayo mixture. Melt butter with crumbs and sprinkle on casserole. Top with caraway seeds. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 325*


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Noodles

2lbs ground beef
2 (6 oz) cans tomato sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp sugar
1 8oz pkg cream cheese, softened
parmesan cheese
2 cups sour cream
6-8 green onions, finely chopped, including tops
8 oz very thin egg noodles (string size) cooked according to pkg directions.

Lightly brown ground beef and drain, stir in tomato sauce. Add salt, garlic and sugar and simmer. Meanwhile, blend cream cheese, sour cream and onions. In a large buttered casserole, layer noodles, meat sauce, and cheese mixture. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese and bake at 350* for 45 minutes, or until bubbly.

French Beef

2 lbs chuck, cut for stew
2 TBL bread crumbs
1 TBL vinegar
1/2 tsp pepper
2 medium onions, diced
1 TBL Minute tapioca
1 tsp salt
2 cups water
Fresh mushrooms, optional

Do not brown meat. Combine all ingredients and bake in covered casserole at 350* for 3-4 hours. Mushrooms can be added for the last 1/2 hour if desired. Makes its own gravy that is delicious over noodles or rice. Can be cooked ahead and reheated; may need to add a little water.

Aunt Marlenes Kraut

2 large cans sauerkraut, rinsed
2 lbs HOT pork sausage
2 sticks margarine
2 small cans mushrooms
1 onion chopped
1 (1lb) box twist noodles, prepared according to pkg directions.

Fry sausage with onion, drain. Saute mushrooms in margarine. Combine all ingredients and bake at 325* for 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swiss Chicken Pie

1 unbaked pie shell
1 1/2 cups, cooked, cubed chicken
1 1/2 cups shredded Swiss cheese
1/2 cup sliced green onion
3 eggs
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup milk

Pierce pastry with fork and bake 375* for 10 minutes. Remove from oven. In large bowl, toss together next 3 ingredients, spoon into pastry. In bowl, stir together eggs, mayo and milk. Slowly pour over chicken mixture. Bake at 375* for 50 minutes or until knife inserted into center comes out clean.

Chili-Egg Puff

10 eggs
1/2 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 pint (16 ounces) creamed small curd cottage cheese
1 lb Monterey Jack Cheese
1/2 cup butter- melted
2 4 oz cans diced green chilies

In a large bowl beat eggs until light and lemon colored. Add flour, baking powder, salt, cottage cheese, Jack cheese and melted butter, blending smoothly. Stir in chilies. Pour into a well buttered 9 x 13 baking dish. Bake at 350* about 35-50 min or until top is browned and center appears firm. Note*** Best when made just before serving. Serve hot.


Continental Cheese Bake

1 cup sliced onions
1 TBL butter
8 hard cooked eggs-sliced
2 cups shredded cheddar, processed, or swiss cheese
1 can condensed cream of chicken soup
3/4 cup milk
1 tsp prepared mustard
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp dill weed
1/4 tsp pepper
6 slices of caraway bread, each slice buttered and cut into 4 triangles

Heat oven to 350*. Cook and stir onions in butter until transparent. Spread mixture in an 11 1/2 x 7 1/2 baking dish. Top with egg slices and sprinkle with cheese. Place remaining ingredients except bread in a bowl and beat with rotary beater. Pour soup mixture over cheese. Overlap bread slices on top of casserole. Bake for 30 minutes then broil 1 minute.


----------



## KathyJ

These are great TerriLynn!
I haven't posted for a couple years and I remember when you started this thread! It was nice to see that you have continued. I hope to copy and paste them all - though I imagine that will take a little while. lol
I love church cookbooks. they usually contain some very good recipes.


----------



## JoeBuffaloWing

One of my favorite cooking tools is the slow-cooker. I'm a lazy cook and thus very much like the idea of dumping a bunch of stuff into a pot, turning it on, going to work, and coming home from work to a nice hot meal. 

One of my favorite slow-cooker recipes is one where you put in a couple pounds of stew beef, 1 can of condensed cheddar cheese soup, 1 can of cream of mushroom soup, and 1 envelope of onion soup/dip mix, stir together, then cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours. 

You can also give my simple fat-free guac a try (link). This came out of my own head after some experimentation and hit upon a way to make guac using diced green bell peppers and fat-free plain Greek yogurt pureed in the blender with the rest of the ingredients instead of avocados to provide the creamy green base. Chilling it in the fridge overnight is crucial as that allows the chia seeds to work their thickening magic. It will likely still be a little runnier than traditional guacamole (probably closer to the consistency of a salsa) but still tasty.

I also recently made an epic pineapple-coconut cake. For the cake I mixed together a box of yellow cake mix and a can of crushed pineapple and baked it according to package directions for 9x13 cake (depending on brand of cake mix you might need to add extra time..I found I needed to add 10 minutes to the bake time although I'd also pureed the crushed pineapple in the blender to release extra liquid so that could've caused me to need to increase the bake time because of the extra liquid). Then once the cake cooled I poked holes in it and poured a roughly 1-lb. container of fresh pineapple chunks over it, liquid and all, and spread them out over the cake. Then I made a spiced rum-caramel sauce using some spiced rum (about 2 - 4 tbs. worth), 1 (3.5-oz.) bag of Cocomels brand coconut milk caramels with sea salt (non-dairy/vegan), a can of lite coconut milk, and cooked over the stove in a skillet over medium heat until the caramels melted. Then the sauce was thickened with some cornstarch dissolved in water. I then poured that over the pineapple chunks and sprinkled shredded coconut over it then let it cool again before finally finishing it by topping it with 2 tubs of SoDelicious-brand Skinny Cocowhip (a coconut-milk based version of Cool Whip) ad more shredded coconut. The co-worker whose birthday I made it for liked it very much.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken or Turkey Tetrazzini

4 cups diced, cooked, chicken or turkey
1 lb #9 spaghetti
1/4 lb margarine
2/3 cup flour
1 quart milk
2 cups bread crumbs
1/2 lb shredded cheddar cheese
1 green pepper, chopped
1 onion, chopped
1 small can mushrooms with juice

Cook spaghetti in chicken broth, add water if needed. Make a white sauce of flour, 2 TBL margarine, and milk. When cooked add cheese and stir to melt. Combine spaghetti, chicken, white sauce and remainder of ingredients except the bread crumbs and margarine. Soften the remaining margarine and work it into the bread crumbs for the topping. Pour the chicken mixture into a greased baking dish, top with crumbs. Bake at 350* for 40 minutes. Can be placed in individual serving dishes and frozen.

Corn Custard

2 cups fresh or canned corn kernels, drained
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
3 eggs, well beaten
2 cups milk
2 TBL butter or margarine, melted

Combine corn with flour, sugar, salt, and pepper in mixing bowl. Stir in eggs, milk, and melted butter. Spoon or pour into 6 buttered custard cups or 1 1/2 quart casserole. Set in pan of hot water and bake in a 350* oven for 45 minutes for custard cups or 1 hour for casserole, or until knife inserted in center comes out clean. Individual custards can be unmolded if desired.

Barbecue Cheese Potatoes

2 large potatoes, peeled and sliced thin
2 TBL onion, chopped
3/4 cup milk
1/2 TBL butter or margarine
1/4 tsp pepper
2 tsp chopped parsley
2 tsp catsup
Dash Tabasco sauce
1/4 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup processed American cheese, shredded

Combine all ingredients and pour into a dutch oven or heavy skillet. Cover and cook over very low heat on top of range until potatoes are tender, about 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mom's Finnish "Ilmapuuro" (Air Pudding)

3 cups cranberry juice
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup Cream of Wheat

Cook juice and sugar to boiling in saucepan. Add Cream of Wheat, slowly, to prevent lumping, cook 15-20 min. Cool. Put into large mixing bowl and whip with electric mixer for 20-25 minutes until pink and fluffy. If pinker color is desired add a few drops of red food coloring. Serve.

Rice Patties

3 cups cooked rice
2 eggs, beaten
2/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup (slightly rounded) flour

Mix well and refrigerate overnight. Form into patties and fry in butter until golden brown. May sprinkle with nutmeg. A great breakfast treat.


Hamburger Cornbread Pie

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
2/3 cup chopped onion
2 TBL shortening
3 tsp chili powder
1 tsp salt
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 cups canned tomatoes
1 1/2 cups drained kidney beans
1 1/2 cups cornbread batter

Brown meat and onion in melted shortening. Add seasonings, Worcestershire sauce, and tomatoes. Cover and simmer over low heat for 15 minutes. Add the kidney beans. Pour into a greased casserole, top with cornbread batter. Bake in a hot oven 425* for 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Squash Relish

10 cups squash, grated or ground
2 green bell peppers, chopped
2 red bell peppers, chopped
4 large onions, chopped
1/3 cup salt

Mix above ingredients, Place in refrigerator overnight. Next day, rinse in cool water, drain.

2 1/4 cups vinegar
3 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 TBL nutmeg
2 tsp celery seed
1 TBL tumeric
1 TBL Cornstarch

Mix together, add to squash mixture, and cook over med heat for 30 min. Place in sterilized jars and seal.


Zucchini Jam

6 cups shredded Zucchini
5 cups sugar
1/2 cup bottled lemon juice
No. 2 can crushed pineapple

Combine and cook for 25 min

1 pkg Sure-Jel
1 pkg Apricot Jell-o

Add Sure-Jel and cook for 5 min. Add apricot Jello. Freeze. Tastes and looks like Peach Jam.

Amish Corn Relish

1 dozen ears corn
1 pint vinegar
1 cup sugar
1 TBL dry mustard
1 head of cabbage, shredded
2 small onions, chopped
2 red peppers, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped

Cut kernels from corn. In large pot combine vinegar, sugar, and mustard. Add vegetables, boil 25 minutes, or until tender, Pour into sterilized jars and seal.


----------



## TerriLynn

Zippy Onion Relish

3 large onions, finely chopped (3 cups)
2 TBL water
1/2 cup tomato sauce
3 TBL catsup
1 1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp dried oregano, crushed
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp crushed dried red pepper

In 2 quart saucepan combine onions and water. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Add tomato sauce, catsup, sugar, oregano, salt, garlic salt, and red pepper. Simmer uncovered, about 20 minutes or until onions are just tender. Serve hot or chilled with meats.

Toad In The Hole


1 lb bulk sausage
3 TBL melted butter or rendered fat from sausages
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 cup flour
1/4 tsp dried thyme
salt
pepper

Shape sausage meat into small patties. Brown in heavy skillet. While sausage cooks, whisk beaten eggs, milk, and flour into a smooth batter. Season. Place cooked sausage in square baking dish. Add melted butter or sausage fat; pour batter over meat. Bake in preheated 400* oven for 30 minutes or until batter is puffed and browned. Cut into 4 large squares and serve at once with mustard and applesauce.

Salmon Casserole

5 TBL butter or margarine
3 TBL flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
2 TBL chopped celery
2/3 cup salmon
1 cup mashed potatoes

Melt butter, add flour. When blended, add milk and cook until a creamy sauce forms. Stirring constantly. Add salt, paprika, chopped celery and salmon. Pour into 1 quart buttered baking dish. Cover with mashed potatoes. Bake 20 min in 350* oven. This recipe was given to me by my grandmother.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turnip Slaw

6 medium turnips- peeled and grated
2/3 cup sour cream
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL sugar
1 tsp salt
2 TBL minced parsley

Combine sour cream, vinegar, sugar, and salt; mix well. Just before serving, pour over turnips. Garnish with parsley.


Grapenuts Cereal

3 cups whole wheat flour
2 tsp baking soda
1 cup brown sugar or syrup
1 tsp salt
sour milk or buttermilk

Combine all ingredients, using just enough milk to bind other ingredients together. Place in cake pan. Bake in a 300* oven until golden brown. Dry and crumble.

Lime Drink Syrup

1 cup lime juice
2 cups sugar

Bring to a boil, simmer for 3 min. Makes great alternative to lemonade. Serve with lime slices

Rhubarb Drink Syrup

4 cups chopped red rhubarb
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 cup water

Bring water and sugar to a boil, simmer. Add rhubarb and cook until soft. Puree mixture in blender. Pour through fine sieve into pan.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Milk Berry Cake (great for camping)

1 cup orange juice or strained juice from bruised berries
2 cups flour or 40 ground acorns
2 eggs
3 cups assorted berries to your taste
Nuts (optional)

Mix ingredients. Place in a 9 x 12 inch pan and bake 45 to 50 min at 350*


Homemade Window Cleaner

1/2 cup sudsy ammonia
1 tsp dish soap
1 pint rubbing alcohol

Mix and add enough water to make 1 gallon. Keep out of reach of small children.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamy Mustard Frankfurter Topping

1 cup sour cream
2 TBL prepared mustard
1 TBL minced onion
1 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 TBL lemon juice
4 drops Tabasco

Combine all ingredients and stir until blended. Use to spread on frankfurters and hamburgers.

Soy Gravy

1 cup chicken stock
3 TBL Soy sauce
2 TBL corn starch
pinch of garlic powder

Combine ingredients and cook until thick.

Mexican Beans and Franks

2 frankfurters, cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces
1/4 cup diced green pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 TBL butter or margarine
1 8oz can pork and beans in tomato sauce
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 1/2 cups cooked elbow macaroni
1 8oz can of tomatoes, drained and chopped

Brown frankfurters in skillet. Remove to dish. Add butter to skillet with green peppers and chili powder. Saute peppers until tender. Add remaining ingredients. Heat through, stirring occasionally.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, I am so happy that you are posting old time recipes again. I know it's a lot of work and I just want you to know that I really appreciate what you do.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech thank you for saying so, it really motivates me to keep going. I have quite the stack of new to me cookbooks accumulating next to my chair that I've been picking up at thrift stores and garage sales. Time to start working my way through them!


----------



## TerriLynn

Lentil and Frankfurter Soup

1 1/2 cups lentils
7 cups water
salt and pepper to taste
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 carrots, sliced thin
2 tsps basil leaves, chopped or 1 tsp dried basil, crushed
2 tsps marjoram leaves, chopped or 1 tsp dried marjoram crushed
6 frankfurters, sliced thin

wash lentils and place in a large pot with water, salt, pepper, celery, onion, carrots, basil and marjoram. Cover pot and let simmer for 3 hours, or until lentils are cooked. Add frankfurter slices and cook mixture for another half hour.

Garden Potato Cups

1 small onion, chopped
1/4 cup butter
2 cups shredded cabbage
1 cup grated fresh carrot
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup chopped green pepper
4 warm baked potatoes
1/8 tsp white pepper

Cook onion in butter for 1 to 2 minutes. Add cabbage, carrots, and water. Cover and simmer 8-10 minutes. Add green pepper and cook 4-5 minutes. Cut potatoes in half crosswise- scoop out pulp, and leave 1/4 inch shells. Mash potatoes and season with salt and pepper and then stir into cooked vegetables. Fill the potato shells with the vegetable mixture. Heat at 350* for 12 minutes. Makes 8 cups

Tomatoed Sweet Corn

2 cup corn
1/4 cup margarine
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
2 TBL brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 large tomato, cut up

Cook and stir up all ingredients (except tomato) over medium heat till margarine is melted. Cover and simmer 10 minutes. Stir in tomato. Cover and simmer 5 minutes more. Sweet and delicious! (The leftovers are even better!)

Garbanzo-Stuffed Peppers

4 medium green bell peppers
1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onion
12 oz drained canned chick peas (garbanzos) mashed
1 cup canned, crushed tomatoes
1 TBL basil leaves, crushed
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
cooking oil

Cut tops from peppers and remove seeds. Remove stem from top portion, leaving a hole in the top. Parboil peppers and tops 5 minutes; drain and set aside. Preheat oven to 375*. 
Combine celery and onion in skillet and cook in a small amount of cooking oil until tender. Transfer to a bowl; add remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly. Spoon 1/4 of the mixture into each pepper. Replace tops, pressing down gently so that some of mixture comes through hole in center of pepper top.
Place stuffed peppers in baking pan just large enough to hold peppers tightly. Bake 40-50 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Coke Chops

8 thin cut pork chops
salt
1 cup catsup
1 (12oz) bottle cola
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Sprinkle the chops with salt and brown lightly in a heavy skillet. Add catsup, Worcestershire sauce and cola. Bring to a boil, cover and cook slowly about 25 minutes or until chops are tender. Continue cooking uncovered for a few minutes longer to thicken sauce. 

Peanut Butter Ice Cream Topper

1/2 cup peanut butter
1 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup salted peanuts, chopped

Mix all well and store in tightly covered jar in refrigerator. Serve over ice cream or cake.

Mildly Hot Sauce For Tacos

3/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 cup cider vinegar
2 1/2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 6 oz can tomato paste
1 cup water

Simmer all ingredients over low-medium heat for 30 to 45 minutes, stirring occasionally. Store in refrigerator in covered jar. Keeps for weeks.

Sauce For Hot Dogs

2 cups finely chopped onions
1/4 cup salad oil
1 1/4 cup ketchup
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBL vinegar
1 tsp prepared mustard
1 tsp salt

Cook onions in salad oil until tender. Add remaining ingredients; simmer uncovered 15 minutes. Put sauce on hot dogs in the buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Old Time Mayonnaise

1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 salad oil
2/3 evaporated milk
1 egg yolk
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard

Put ingredients in a bowl and beat until mixture is smooth and well mixed. Place in a jar and refrigerate. Keep refrigerated. 


Link Sausage Skillet Meal

1 lb sausage links (cut into half across)
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup diced green pepper
1 TBL flour
1/2 - 1 tsp chili powder
1 16oz can stewed tomatoes (undrained)
1 16oz can yellow hominy (drained)
1 10oz pkg frozen green lima beans
3/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 TBL chopped pimento
salt and pepper to taste
dash of hot sauce if desired

Cook sausage links in large skillet until brown and drain well. Add onion and green pepper and saute, until tender but not browned. Combine flour, chili powder, salt, pepper, and stir into sausage, onion mixture. Add remaining ingredients and cover and simmer about 15 minutes or until all vegetables are tender.

Sour Cream Cabbage Casserole

3 cups sliced potatoes
1/2 pint sour cream
3 cups cut up cabbage
1/2 stick margarine
1 1/2 lb ground meat
1 can cream of celery or cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup chopped onion
salt and pepper

Boil potatoes til about half done. Put potatoes in bottom of casserole dish. Add salt and pepper. Mix in sour cream. Fry cabbage in margarine till done. Put on top of potatoes and add salt and pepper to taste. Brown hamburger and onion and put on top of cabbage. Mix soup with milk and pour over hamburger. Bake at 350* about 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Corn Soup

1 can cream of chicken soup
1 16oz can creamed corn
3 cups milk
1 tsp salt
Parsley or Paprika

Combine soup, corn, milk and salt, let simmer 5 min. Sprinkle with parsley or paprika.

Cranberry Crunch

1 cup quick cooking oats
1/2 cup flour
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup butter, softened
2 cups whole berry cranberry sauce
Nutmeg (optional)
Whipped cream or vanilla ice cream (optional)

Mix oats, flour, sugar, and butter together thoroughly. Spread half of mixture into greased 8 inch square baking dish; cover with cranberry sauce. Cover with rest of mixture. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes. Serve hot with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream. A dash of nutmeg intensifies flavor of cranberries in this recipe.

Noodle Squares with Beef Sauce

1 TBL salt
3 quarts boiling water
8 oz medium egg noodles
3 eggs, beaten
1 cup dairy sour cream
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp white pepper
6 TBL melted butter

Add 1 TBL salt to boiling water. Add noodles and cook until tender. Drain. In large mixing bowl, combine noodles with eggs, sour cream, salt, paprika, garlic powder, pepper and butter. Pour mixture into a well-greased 9-inch square pan. Place in pan of hot water and bake in a 350* oven for 1 hour. Cut into squares and place on serving platter. Top with beef sauce:
2 TBL butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can beef consomme
2 TBL chopped chives
1/4 tsp rosemary
2 cups leftover cooked and cubed roast beef
1/8 tsp pepper
dash Tabasco sauce

Saute onion and celery in butter until crisp tender. Stir in soups, chives, Tabasco, rosemary, and pepper. Simmer for 10 minutes. Stir in beef and heat through. Serve with noodle squares.


----------



## TerriLynn

Banana Rice Pancakes

1 cup sifted flour
1 TBL sugar
2 tsps baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
3 eggs, separated
3/4 cup buttermilk
3/4 cup mashed banana
1/3 cup melted shortening
1/2 tsp vanilla
1 cup cooked rice

Sift together dry ingredients. Beat egg yolks until light and lemon colored. Combine with buttermilk, mashed bananas, shortening and vanilla. Add to dry ingredients and mix well. Beat egg whites until stiff but not dry. Fold rice and egg whites into banana mixture.
Drop batter from spoon or pour onto hot griddle, making cakes about 5 inches in diameter. Bake until bubbles form on top. Turn and brown.

Mrs. Ritter's German Burgers

2 lbs ground beef
1/3 cup crushed pretzels
1/2 cup beer
2 TBL chopped onion
2 TBL pickle relish

Combine ingredients, form into patties. Broil or grill.

Chili Meatloaf

1 can chili with beans
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 med onion, minced
1/2 cup green pepper, diced
1 tsp salt
2 lbs lean ground beef

Pour chili into a large mixing bowl. Stir in eggs; add onion, pepper, salt and meat. Work ingredients together until well blended. Shape into a loaf. Turn onto greased, shallow pan; smooth into shape. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet And Sour Eggs

1 TBL butter
1 small onion, minced
1 tsp flour
3 to 4 cloves
2 bay leaves
2 TBL vinegar
1/4 tsp salt
1 TBL sugar
12 eggs

Melt butter in saucepan, add onion; cook slowly. Do not brown. Add flour, brown slightly. Add water, cloves, and bay leaves. Cook until smooth, stirring constantly. Simmer 15 minutes longer. Add vinegar, salt and sugar. As soon as sauce comes to a rapid boil, add eggs 1 at at time, carefully slipping them from a saucer into boiling sauce. Cover and cook a few minutes or until done as desired. ****NOTE**** I double checked and there was no water listed in the ingredients list.


Hot Pepper Butter

1/2 bushel hot peppers
3 lbs brown sugar
1 quart vinegar, at least 4% acidity, brown or white
1 TBL salt
1 quart prepared mustard
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour

Remove caps from peppers; grind in blender. Pour off juice, save. Mix peppers, sugar, vinegar, salt, and mustard in large heavy pot; stir and cook 20 minutes, being careful it doesn't stick. Add flour to pepper juice; mix well to remove lumps, then pour into pepper mixture to thicken. Cook, stirring constantly until thickened. Pour into pint jars (clean and sterilized) and seal. Pepper butter is the consistency of mayonnaise.

Garden Salad Spread OR Sandwich Filling

3 medium carrots
1 unpeeled medium cucumber
1 small bunch unpeeled radishes
1 medium onion
4 stalks celery with leaves
2 TBL chopped parsley
1 large green pepper, cored
small bit of garlic powder
salt to taste
3 large packages cream cheese

Wash and wipe all vegetables. Grind with medium blade of food grinder. Place in fine sieve to drain; press with a spoon. While vegetable mixture is draining, soften cream cheese with electric mixer. Add vegetables; mix well. Taste for salt. Let ripen for a few hours or overnight.
Versatile use as filling for tomatoes, green peppers, celery, or make small balls, roll in parsley and use as a garnish.


----------



## TerriLynn

Homemade "Hamburger Helper"

1 lb hamburger
1 onion, chopped
1 8oz can tomato sauce
1 1/2 cups instant rice
1 1/2 cups water

Brown hamburger in skillet, add onion and brown. Stir in tomato sauce, instant rice and water. Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Be sure to use instant rice.

Easy Red Beans and Rice

6 slices bacon, cut into 1 inch pieces
2 TBL bacon drippings
1 onion, chopped
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp red cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp black pepper
2 cans (16 oz each) red kidney beans, drain and reserve liquid.

Fry bacon in large kettle. Remove, drain and put 2 TBL grease back in pot. Cook onions in drippings until tender but do not brown onions. Add seasonings and the reserved liquid. Simmer covered for 10 minutes. Add Kidney beans and bacon pieces and a heat a couple minutes more. Serve over hot rice.

Eggs In Rice

2 cups cooked rice
1 10oz pkg frozen mixed vegetables
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
1 1/2 TBL melted butter
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3 eggs

Cook rice and mixed vegetables as package directions direct; drain vegetables. Start heating oven to 400*. Combine rice, vegetables, cheese, butter, salt, and pepper. Pour into 1 quart casserole. With spoon, make 3 small wells in rice mixture; into them break eggs. Bake covered, about 15 minutes, or until desired doneness.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork And Bean Meatloaf

1 egg
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped onion
2/3 cup oats
2/3 cup (8 oz) can pork and beans (drained)
1 lb ground beef

Combine all ingredients, except beef, and mix well. Add to beef and mix thoroughly. Shape into round loaf and place in the center of baking dish. Prepare glaze.
Glaze:
Liquid from pork and beans
1/2 cup catsup
2 TBL brown sugar
1 small onion

Combine bean liquid, catsup, and brown sugar. Cut onion in thin circles and cover top of meatloaf. Pour glaze over onions and meat until a thin layer is spread over entire loaf. Bake at 375* for 35-45 minutes.


Reuben Meatloaf
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 1/2 cups rye bread crumbs
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 egg
1 14oz can sauerkraut
Swiss cheese, grated or in strips

In a large bowl combine meat, bread crumbs, egg, and seasoning. Place one half of mixture in loaf pan. Cover with sauerkraut. Sprinkle cheese over layer. Place rest of meat mixture over all. Bake at 350* for about 45 minutes. Good with mashed potatoes.


Indian Meatloaf

1lb ground beef
1/2 lb ground pork
1 egg
1/2 cup cornmeal
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp sage
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup cream style corn
1 1/4 cups tomatoes

Combine all ingredients lightly, but thoroughly, in the order given. Pack into a 5 x 5 inch baking pan. Bake in a moderate (350*) oven for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peanut Butter Granola

5 cups quick oats
2/3 cup peanut butter
2/3 cup honey
2/3 cup margarine

In saucepan, on low heat, heat peanut butter, honey, and margarine until smooth and creamy. Pour into a 9 x 13 cake pan. Add oats to pan and stir well. Bake at 350* for 15 minutes. Remove from oven and cook 15 min more. Remove from oven and turn into large bowl; cool 15-20 min. Great as a treat or with milk as a breakfast cereal.

Press-Nee-Sa (Egg-Cheese-Bake)

2lbs cottage cheese
1/2 lb brick cheese
4 eggs
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup flour 
1 stick butter, melted
1/8 tsp salt

Mix all ingredients, except butter and blend well. Add melted butter. Pour in buttered shallow pan and bake 1 hour at 325*. Slice in wedges.

Irish Potato Pancakes with Blueberry Jam

2 cups grated potatoes
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 TBL milk
1 TBL flour

Peel large potatoes and soak in cold water for several hours. Grate and drain. Beat the eggs, add all the ingredients. Then mix well with the potatoes. Have the batter slightly thick, and bake as a pancake on a well greased griddle over moderate heat until well done.

Fruit and Sausage Pancakes

1 3/4 cup milk
1/3 cup molassas
2 eggs
2 cups buckwheat pancake mix
1 10 oz pkg sausage links (cooked)
2 cups blueberries (fresh or frozen) 

Mix milk with molasses and eggs in large mixing bowl. Stir in pancake mix just until blended. Cut sausages into 1/2" crosswise slices. Fold sausage slices and blueberries into pancake batter. Spoon batter onto lightly greased hot griddle. Use about 1/3 cup batter for each pancake. When cakes are bubbly, turn and brown other side.


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Topped Cornbread

2 1/2 cups chopped onion
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
8 oz sour cream
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese, divided
1 1/2 cups self rising cornmeal
2 TBL sugar
1/4 tsp dried whole dillweed
2 eggs, beaten
1 (8 3/4 oz) can cream style corn
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup vegetable oil
Dash of hot sauce

Saute onion in butter 5 minutes or until tender. Remove from heat; stir in sour cream and 1/2 cup cheese. Set aside. Combine cornmeal, sugar, and dillweed; stir well and set aside. Combine next 5 ingredients, stirring well; add all at once to cornmeal mixture; stirring until blended. Pour batter into a lightly greased 8 inch square pan. Spread onion mixture evenly over top. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake at 400* for 25-30 min.

Cottage Cheese Roast

Saute 2 medium sliced onions in 1/2 cup cooking oil.

In a bowl mix;
3 cups cottage cheese
2 cups bread crumbs
4 eggs
1/2 tsp salt

Add onion and mix well. Bake covered in 350* oven for 30 min. Uncover and brown for 15 min.

Bean Loaf

3 cups cooked navy beans
1 small onion, minced
3 TBL bacon drippings
1 cup bread crumbs
1 egg
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 cup evaporated milk

Mash the beans and add remaining ingredients. Mix well and pour into a greased 9 x 5 loaf pan. Bake in a 350* oven 45 minutes. Serve with catsup. Slices of bean loaf makes delicious sandwiches. Make the sandwiches with Boston Brown Bread and serve with dill pickles.

Baked Beans With Ground Beef Topping

1 lb ground beef
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup sliced celery
1 can (8 oz) tomato sauce
1/2 cup water
2 TBL vinegar
1 clove garlic, minced or mashed
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp thyme
1 TBL brown sugar
salt and pepper
1 can (1 lb 12 oz) Pork and Beans

In a large frying pan, cook ground beef in its own fat. Add green pepper, onion, and celery. Saute until beef is brown and vegetables are limp. Stir in tomato sauce, water, vinegar, garlic, mustard, thyme, brown sugar, salt, and pepper to taste. Simmer together for 5 minutes. Turn pork and beans into a greased 1 1/2 quart baking dish. Spoon meat mixture over top. Bake in a moderately hot oven at 375* for 45 minutes.


Beef Liver Stroganoff

3 TBL bacon drippings
1/4 cup chopped onions
1 lb beef liver, sliced
2 TBL flour
1 8oz can sliced mushrooms, undrained
1/3 cup water
1 beef bouillon cube
1/2 cup sour cream
salt and pepper

Melt bacon drippings in large skillet. Saute onions over medium heat until golden. Remove onions; set aside. Add liver to fat remaining in skillet. Brown on all sides over med heat. Sprinkle with flour. Mix mushrooms, onions, water, bouillon and sour cream. Stir into skillet, cover and simmer over low heat (stir until thick) season with salt and pepper.

Turnip Kraut

Wash, pare, and shred turnips on kraut cutter. For each pound of turnips shredded (and each pound of shredded turnips should make a full pint), add 2 tsp of salt, then toss and mix thoroughly in large enamel pan. Only about 4-5 lbs of shredded turnips should be prepared at a time to assure proper mixing. Pack into clean, sterilized jars, put on lids but do not seal them. Place jars in an enamel pan or wooden box which won't be damaged by the overflow of brine and allow it to ferment in a cool place for about 10 days. After fermenting, make a brine of 2 TBL of salt, dissolved 1 quart of water. Fill the jars to cover turnip kraut just short of the top of the jar to allow expansion in processing. Process in hot water bath for about 20 minutes (same recipe can be used for "quick" kraut.) Recipe over 100 years old, handed down from my Grandma Litterest in Missouri.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barley Soup

Soup bone for stock (2 cups for barley, other save for vegetables)
1 cup diced carrots
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 cup diced potatoes
2/3 cup pearl barley
1/2 cup mushrooms (stems and pieces are ok)
2 TBL butter
salt and pepper to taste

Boil soup bone to make stock, remove bone and add washed barley, bring to boiling point and simmer until almost tender to taste. Add butter gradually. Boil the vegetables in the remaining soup stock until tender, add the barley.

Hungarian Frankfurter Goulash

2 TBL bacon fat or shortening
1 small onion, chopped
1/4-1/2 tsp paprika
2 medium tomatoes chopped
1 green pepper, sliced
1/4 tsp salt
2 Frankfurters, sliced

Chop onion finely and cook slowly in hot fat until they shrivel, but do not brown. Remove from heat, add paprika and stir. Add chopped tomatoes and sliced pepper and cook until pepper is 3/4 done, keeping covered. Add salt. Add sliced frankfurters; heat 10-15 min. May be served with buttered noodles.

Oriental Marinades For Beef

1 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBL salad oil
3/4 cup water
2 Tbl Soy sauce
3 TBL honey
1 TBL vinegar
1 1/2 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp ginger

Bring to a boil and pour over beef cubes. Cover and chill overnight. Remove beef cubes and pat dry and then fry beef or bake as usual.


----------



## TerriLynn

Prepared Horseradish

1 cup peeled and coarsely chopped horseradish
1/2 cup light cream
1/4 cup vinegar
1 TBL brown sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp prepared mustard
1/8 tsp pepper

In blender, process all ingredients until finely grated, but not smooth. In small saucepan, heat mixture until warmed through, but not boiling. Store in refrigerator.


Cottage Tuna Spread

1 (6 1/2 oz) can tuna, drained
1 green onion, chopped finely
1 cup cottage cheese
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup mayonnaise
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients to blend well. Makes 5 to 6 sandwiches. Very good on toasted hamburger buns.


Pet Milk & Kool Aid Creamy Ice Cream

1 2/3 cups Pet Evaporated milk (1 tall can)
2/3 cup sugar
1 envelope unsweetened Kool Aid

Chill evaporated milk in ice cube tray until almost frozen at edges. Then pour into cold small bowl, and beat (using cold beaters) at high speed until fluffy. Blend in sugar and Kool Aid, whipping until stiff.
Freeze in 1 quart ice tray until firm, 3-4 hours. Serve in ice cream cones or use as filling in cookie crust.


----------



## TerriLynn

German Sauerkraut Rolls

1 1/2 large cans sauerkraut
4 eggs
3/4 cup shortening or oil
1/2 tsp salt
3 cups flour
1/4 cup water

Drain all juice from kraut. Heat oil in skillet and stir in the sauerkraut. Add salt and pepper to taste. Brown or fry well about 15 or 20 minutes. Set aside to cool.
Mix flour and salt; add eggs and cold water. Knead well until dough is smooth and elastic like noodle dough.
Roll out on floured board to 1/4" thick. Spread cooled sauerkraut on top. Roll up like a jelly roll. Slice crosswise as you would a jelly cake. Place pieces in fry pan and cover with water. Add a little salt.
Cook over med heat for about 1 hour. For added flavor place hot dogs or Polish sausage around the dough in pan.


Corn Sausage Casserole

1 lb mildly flavored ground sausage (or hot sausage if preferred)
1 med size can creamed corn
3 eggs slightly beaten
1/4 tsp salt
2 TBL chopped green pepper
1 cup bread crumbs mixed with 2-3 TBL melted margarine 

Brown sausage and drain. layer sausage in a greased 2 quart casserole dish. Combine corn, eggs, salt, and green pepper. Pour over sausage. Sprinkle bread crumbs over top and bake at 350* for 30-35 minutes, or until set and lightly browned. (Casserole may be assembled, without bread crumbs, and refrigerated overnight. Before baking sprinkle on bread crumbs.)

Maid-Rite Sandwiches

1 1/2lbs ground beef
1 med onion chopped
1 can chicken broth
salt and pepper to taste
slice of dill pickles
Buns

Crumble ground beef into fry pan over medium heat; add onion; brown meat and cook until onions begin to turn clear. Drain fat. Meat should be very crumbly. Add undiluted broth and continue cooking until most of the liquid has evaporated. Serve on hamburger buns as you would a sloppy joe, garnished with slices of pickle.


----------



## TerriLynn

Egg and Baked Bean Salad
2 1/2 cups (No. 2 can) baked beans, well drained
4 hard cooked eggs, chopped
1/2 cup sliced celery
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 TBL mayonnaise
1 tsp prepared mustard
1 to 2 tsp prepared horseradish, as desired
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
Several lettuce leaves
3 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled

Combine beans, eggs, celery, parsley, and onion in a bowl. Blend mayonnaise with the seasonings. Stir into bean and egg mixture. Chill at least one hour. Serve in bowls lined with crisp lettuce. Garnish with crumbled bacon.

Company Chicken Salad

2 cups diced cooked chicken
2 hard boiled eggs
1/2 cup green seedless grapes, halved
1/2 cup celery, diced fine
1 medium onion, chopped fine
1/3 small cabbage head, chopped fine
1 pimento and 1 small green pepper, chopped very fine
salt and pepper to taste
1 TBL sugar
Mayonnaise, enough to moisten
1 TBL vinegar
1 TBL lemon juice

Mix in order given and chill before serving.

Easy Nutty Salad

1 head crisp cabbage, cut in large bite sized shreds
1/4 cup peanut oil
3/4 to 1 cup Spanish peanuts

Toss all ingredients together.


----------



## TerriLynn

Yam-Sausage Casserole

1 1/2 lbs smoked sausage
1 (30 oz) can whole yams
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1 (20 oz) can crushed pineapple
1/4 cup liquid drained from yams
2 TBL cornstarch

Cut sausage into half inch slices. Fry until well cooked and drain on paper towels. Cut yams in half lengthwise and place yams and sausage in shallow two quart baking dish. Mix brown sugar, pineapple, 1/4 cup yam liquid and cornstarch. Stir until smooth and heat in saucepan, stirring often, until mixture simmers. Simmer for 15 minutes and pour over yams and sausage. Bake in pre-heated 325* oven for 30 min. This is a good flavor combination.


Sauerkraut Soup

1 No. 2 1/2 can sauerkraut
1 No. 2 can kidney beans
3 TBL flour
3 TBL bacon grease, margarine, or oil
1/2 TBL lard
1 TBL caraway seed, simmered in 1 cup water for 10 minutes
Left over pork, polish sausage (kielbasa), smoked sausage, or hot dogs (cut up)
salt and pepper to taste
7 cups water


Into 4 quart Dutch oven place bacon grease or fat, flour, and lard, stirring until flour is browned. Add 7 cups cold water, stirring until well-blended and mixture is distributed evenly. Rinse sauerkraut in cold water, add to pot along with drained kidney beans. Add caraway seeds and liquid they were simmered in.
You can now add any amount of whatever leftover meat you choose to use (as suggested above), cut up. Add salt and pepper to taste, and let simmer for 1/2 hour after bringing to a boil.
Good with pumpernickel or rye bread dunked in the broth, and this soup is even better on the 2nd day!


Different Meatloaf

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1/4 lb pork sausage
1 TBL salt (or to taste)
1/4 tsp pepper
2 eggs, beaten
3 medium potatoes, pared
2 medium onions, pared
1 apple, pared and cored
1 green pepper, seeded
6 crackers
1/4 cup milk
1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce

First mix ground beef and bulk sausage (or sausage removed from casings). Add salt, pepper, and eggs to meat and mix well.
Grind the potatoes, onions, apple, and pepper by putting it through a food grinder on a fine blade, (or you may grate them by hand if you don't have a food grinder) Crumble crackers and roll until fine crumbs. Add vegetables, crackers, and milk to meat mixture. Mix all together thoroughly. Pack into a loaf pan. Pour tomato sauce on top. 
Bake 1 1/2 hours at 350*.


----------



## TerriLynn

Whipped Turnip Casserole

3 lbs yellow turnips
1/4 cup margarine
1 1/2 TBL sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
few grains pepper
2 eggs
1 cup soft bread crumbs
1 1/2 tsp lemon juice

Cook turnips; drain; mash, adding margarine, sugar, salt, and pepper while still hot. Beat with electric beater, adding eggs one at a time. Continue beating until soft and fluffy. Add bread crumbs and lemon juice. Pour into 1 1/2 quart casserole. Bake at 375* for 50 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hungarian Potato Dumplings (Krumpli Haluska)

3 medium potatoes, peeled and grated
2 TBL water
1 egg
1 tsp salt
3 cups flour
1/4 lb butter, browned
5 quarts boiling water

Combine grated potatoes, 2 TBL water, salt and egg. Mix well. Add flour to make a medium-soft dough. Spoon bite-sized pieces into boiling water. Boil briskly, drain and rinse with cold water. Pour melted browned butter over well drained potatoes.

Pagoda Fried Rice

3 strips bacon, cut in 1/4" thick pieces
6 green onions and tops, thinly sliced
1 egg, beaten
4 cups cold, cooked long grain rice
3 TBL soy sauce

Cook bacon until crisp. Add green onion and stir fry 1 minute. Add egg and scramble. Stir in rice until thoroughly heated. Add soy sauce and stir until mixture is well blended.

Foiled Cheese and Bacon Potatoes

3 large baking potatoes
4 to 5 slices bacon, crisp and crumbled
1 large onion, thinly sliced
1/4 lb American cheese, cubed
1/4 lb margarine or butter
salt and pepper to taste

Slice peeled potatoes onto a large piece of foil or into a baking dish with lid. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add bacon, cheese, onion slices, and dabs of butter on top. Seal with a double fold. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

BBQ Burgers

2 lbs ground beef
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 TBL instant minced onion
3 TBL catsup
2 tsp mustard
1 tsp chili powder

Combine beef with soy sauce, onion, catsup, mustard, and chili powder. Let stand 15-20 min. Shape into 6 patties. Grill to desired degree of doneness.


Great Chicken Rice Salad

2 cups cold cooked rice
1 pkg (10 oz) frozen peas, cooked and chilled
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped green onion
1 cup sliced radishes
3 cups cooked, diced, chicken

Dressing:
1/4 cup french dressing
1/2 to 1 tsp curry powder
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/8 tsp dry mustard
salt and pepper to taste

Mix together rice, peas, celery, green onion, radishes, and chicken. In separate bowl, combine ingredients for dressing. Fold into rice mixture, and add salt and pepper to taste. Chill until ready to serve.

Marinated Salmon Salad

1 large can pink salmon, drained and flaked
3/4 cup chopped tomato
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 TBL red wine vinegar
2 tsp Dijon-style mustard
1/2 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1/4 tsp dried basil leaves, crushed

Combine salmon, tomato, and onion in a bowl which has a tight fitting lid. In a small bowl, combine other ingredients. Pour the dressing over salmon mixture and toss lightly. Cover with lid and refrigerate 2-4 hours, stirring occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Burgers

2 cups, chopped, cooked chicken
1/2 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1/4 cup minced onion
2 eggs
salt and pepper to taste
2 to 3 TBL oil

Combine chicken, bread crumbs, onion, and eggs in medium sized bowl and blend well. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate until ready to use. Form chicken mixture into 6 patties. Heat oil in skillet over med-high heat. Add patties and fry until browned, turning once. Serve on buns with mayonnaise, lettuce, and tomatoes.

Teriyaki Sauce

1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup water
2 TBL ginger juice or 1 tsp powdered ginger
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tsp sugar

Mix ingredients together. Marinate cut-up chicken or pork steaks overnight.

Norwegian Pancakes

3/4 cup sifted flour
1 TBL sugar
3/4 tsp salt
1 cup sour cream
1 cup small curd cottage cheese
4 eggs

Sauce:
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1 TBL lemon juice
1 1/2 TBL corn syrup
1 1/2 cups blueberries
1/8 tsp salt
1 TBL butter

Sift flour once, measure; add sugar and salt. Sift again. Beat cottage cheese until smooth and combine with sour cream. Add remaining ingredients and beat until blended. Bake 4 inch pancakes on hot, lightly greased griddle. Keep covered in warm oven to prevent drying.

To make sauce; combine sugar, water, lemon juice, and corn syrup mixed with a little of the water to blend. Add berries and salt. Cook and stir for 1 to 2 minutes. Add butter.


----------



## TerriLynn

Super Creamy Cocoa

1/2 cup cocoa
1 tsp salt
1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk
6 1/2 cups water
Marshmallows (optional)

Into a 3 quart saucepan combine cocoa and salt. Add condensed milk, mix well. Over medium heat, slowly stir in water, heat through, but do not boil! If desired serve with marshmallows. Refrigerate leftovers.

Molasses Sauce

1 cup molasses
1 cup dry white whine
1/4 cup Dijon Mustard
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Mix all ingredients and simmer.

Cranlilli

1 cup fresh cranberries
1 med onion, quartered
1 med green pepper, quartered
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
3/4 tsp salt

Put cranberries, onion, and green pepper through a food grinder, using coarse blade. In a saucepan, combine cranberry mixture, sugar, vinegar and salt. Simmer covered for 10 minutes. Chill. Serve as an accompaniment to meat or poultry.

Maitre D'Hotel Butter

1/2 cup softened butter
2 TBL lemon juice
2 tsp chopped parsley
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Combine all ingredients and cream together until smooth. Refrigerate until serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Bean Loaf
2 lbs ground chuck
2 TBL instant minced onion
2 TBL sweet pepper flakes
1 tsp salt
2 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup fine, dry bread crumbs
1 cup canned tomatoes
1 lb can kidney beans (2 cups) drained

Combine all ingredients except kidney beans in mixing bowl. Mash kidney beans and add to meat mixture. Mix all together well. Pack into a greased 9 x 5 x 3 loaf pan. Bake in a 350* oven for 1 hour or until done. A different way of serving chili!

Sausage and Split Pea Casserole

1 cup water
1/2 cup dried green split peas
1 small clove garlic
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 lb bulk sausage
1/2 onion, chopped
1/2 (10 3/4 oz) can cream of mushroom soup
1/3 cup milk
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1/4 tsp rosemary

Measure water and peas into a small covered sauce pan. Bring to boiling; let boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat. In a custard cup, mash garlic and salt together with back of a spoon. Stir into peas; cover and set aside at least 30 minutes or as long as 2 hours. 
In a skillet cook sausage just until it loses pink color, breaking up with a fork. Spoon out excess grease. Add onion and cook until limp. Transfer peas and water to a shallow 6 to 8 inch covered casserole (or use a pie plate and cover with foil). Spoon sausage over peas. In the same skillet, combine soup and milk; stir over low heat until boiling. Stir in thyme and rosemary. Spoon evenly over sausage. 
Cover and bake at 350* 50 minutes; remove cover for last 10 minutes. Let rest 5 minutes before serving.

Sauerkraut Salad

2 lbs sauerkraut
1 green pepper, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
1 cup celery, chopped
1 1/4 cups sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup salad oil

Mix sauerkraut with pepper, onion, and celery in large bowl. Combine sugar, vinegar, and oil, pour over salad. Refrigerate several hours. The longer it stands the better.


----------



## TerriLynn

Brown Sugar Oatmeal Triangles 

1 1/2 cups flour
2/3 cup quick cooking oats
2/3 cup brown sugar
1 cup butter, softened

Place all ingredients in bowl. Work with pastry blender or fingers until blended and crumbly. With lightly floured fingertips, press firmly and evenly in a greased 15 x 10 x 1 inch jelly roll pan. Bake in preheated 300* oven until golden brown, about 45 minutes. While warm, cut into 40 squares. Then cut each square into 2 triangles. Cool in pan. The rich flavor of toffee in cookie.

Stuffed Acorn Squash

1 acorn squash, about 1 1/4 lbs
salt
1/2 cup applesauce
2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL raisins (optional but good)
2 TBL butter or margarine, cut in small pieces

Preheat oven to 350*. Place 7 x 11 inch baking pan, containing 1 inch water, in preheating oven.
Rinse squash under hot water, it cuts more easily. Cut squash in half lengthwise. With a sturdy spoon, scrape out seeds and stringy fibers; sprinkle with salt. Place squash cut-side down in water in pan. Bake until fork-tender when pierced through skin, about 40 minutes.
Meanwhile, stir together applesauce, brown sugar, raisins, and butter. When squash is done, pour out water and turn squash cut side up; score inside with sharp fork tines, spoon in applesauce filling. Set aside at this point if desired. Before serving, return to oven 10-15 minutes to reheat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Turkey Sweet Potato Pie

2 cups cubed roast turkey
2 cups seasoned mashed sweet potatoes
2 TBL brown sugar
1 1/2 cups applesauce
1 tsp shredded lemon peel
1 tsp nutmeg
1/2 cup crushed corn flakes

Combine sweet potatoes and brown sugar. Line a greased 9 inch pie plate with sweet potato mixture. Spread turkey and applesauce combined with nutmeg and lemon peel in potato crust. Sprinkle with corn flakes. Bake for 20 min at 375*.

Orange Sauce

2 TBL flour
2 TBL melted butter or drippings
1/4 cup water
1 cup orange juice
1/8 tsp salt
1/2 tsp grated orange rind
1 TBL brown sugar

Stir flour into butter, gradually add water and orange juice; cook 5 minutes, stirring until thickened. Season with salt, orange rind and sugar. Serve with fowl or game.

Turkey Neck Hash

3 or 4 lbs turkey necks
1/2 to 1 lb of butter
3 lbs onions, chopped
Salt to taste
About 1 lb of broth from the necks
Black pepper to taste
1 TBL paprika
3 or 4 pods hot pepper, chipped (to taste)

Cook turkey necks until tender ( I cook mine overnight in slow cooker). Remove meat from bones; chop. Mix all ingredients in large pot and cook until onions are transparent and has is as dry as desired.

Creamy Ham Medley

1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped celery
2 TBL margarine, melted
2 TBL flour
1 cup milk
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup cubed ham, or Spam
2 cups noodles, cooked
1/2 tsp salt

Saute vegetables in margarine in heavy saucepan until tender. Reduce heat to low, add flour and cook 1 min, stirring constantly, until mixture is thick and bubbly. Stir in ham, cooked noodles, cottage cheese and salt.


----------



## TerriLynn

Frankfurter Bunwiches

3 cups shredded cheddar cheese
3 TBL chopped green onion
1/2 cup olives, chopped (optional)
3 hard boiled eggs, chopped fine
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/4 cup mayonnaise
12 frankfurters
12 frankfurter buns

Mix cheese, onion, olives, eggs, tomato paste, and mayonnaise. Spoon into buns. Place a frankfurter over filling and wrap each bun in foil. Refrigerate until serving time.
Preheat oven to 400*. Bake wrapped buns 15-20 minutes.


Western Sandwiches

1 sm onion, minced
2 TBL butter
1/2 cup minced cooked ham
4 eggs slightly beaten
1/4 tsp salt
dash of pepper

Cook onion in butter 2 minutes, add ham and eggs. Stir until eggs are slightly thickened, add salt and pepper. Makes 4 sandwiches.

French Grilled Sandwich

3 TBL mayonnaise
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp prepared mustard
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 (2 1/2 oz) can mushroom stems and pieces, drained and chopped
1 TBL minced onion
8 slices white bread
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup milk
2 TBL grated Parmesan cheese

Combine first 5 ingredients. Add Cheddar cheese, mushrooms, and onion, mix. Spread mixture on 4 slices of bread, using 1/3 cup mixture on each. Top with remaining 4 slices of bread.
In shallow dish combine eggs, milk and Parmesan cheese. Dip both sides of sandwich into mixture to coat. Brown sandwich on both sides in hot greased skillet over medium heat. Makes 4 sandwiches.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ocean and Garden Hash (Fish and Beet)

3/4 cup flaked, cooked fish
3/4 cup chopped, cooked, potatoes
2 medium beets, cooked, chopped
1 TBL minced onions
1 TBL minced parsley
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
3 TBL cream or milk
1 1/2 TBL fat

Mix first 8 ingredients and moisten with cream or milk. Cook in fat, stirring until hot; then pat lightly int cake and cook well until well browned underneath. Fold like an omelet.

Hurry Up Hash (Contains no potatoes)

1 can (10 1/2 oz) Cream of Mushroom Soup
1/4 cup milk
1 cup cubed, cooked ham, other meat, frankfurters, hamburger, etc
2 sliced hard cooked eggs
Dried basil or thyme
salt and pepper
Chopped parsley

Heat soup over very low heat. Stir milk in gradually. Add meat and eggs. Season with a pinch of dried basil or thyme, salt and pepper and chopped parsley, if desired. Serve over toast or hot corn bread.

Potato-Kolbasi Casserole

4 cups sliced, cooked potatoes
1 1/2 lbs smoked kolbasi, sliced thin
1 cup butter, or margarine
6-8 hard cooked eggs, sliced
1 pint sour cream
1 egg, raw
salt and pepper to taste
Bread crumbs

In greased casserole, place a layer of each: potatoes, sausage, and hard cooked eggs. Then dot with butter. Season with salt and pepper.
Combine sour cream and raw egg, and spoon some on hard cooked eggs. Continue layers in above order ending with potatoes. Spread top layer with bread crumbs. Place uncovered casserole in 350* oven until top is light brown- about 45 minutes. (Less butter or margarine may be used)


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Livers Aloha

1/4 cup margarine
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 1/2lbs chicken livers
1 (15 1/2 oz) can pineapple chunks, drained
1 1/2 tsps salt
1 TBL cider vinegar
1 cup chopped celery
1 medium green pepper, diced
2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
3/4 cup water
3 cups hot cooked rice

About 30 minutes before serving; in 12 inch skillet over med high heat, in hot margarine, cook celery, onion, and green pepper until tender-crisp, about 5 minutes. Add chicken livers; cook about 10 minutes longer, stirring frequently; add pineapple.
In small bowl, mix brown sugar, cornstarch and salt; gradually stir in water and vinegar until smooth. Gradually stir into chicken livers and cook, stirring, until thickened. Serve with hot rice.

Swedish Rice Griddle Cakes with Grape Juice Sauce

1 cup boiled rice
1 cup milk
1 TBL margarine or butter, melted
1 tsp salt
1 egg
1 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder

Mix rice, milk, melted butter, salt, and well beaten egg. Stir in sifted dry ingredients. Mix well. Bake on hot, slightly greased griddle, turning once, cook until golden.

Grape Juice Sauce:

2 cups grape juice
2 TBL cornstarch
4 TBL sugar

Mix together sugar and cornstarch. Add cold grape juice. Stir and cook until thick.


----------



## TerriLynn

Avocado Dip

1 can (10 3/4 oz) condensed cream of celery soup
1 pkg (8oz) cream cheese
1 TBL finely chopped onion
1 TBL chili powder
1 ripe medium avocado

With mixer, gradually blend soup into cream cheese. Beat just until smooth (overbeating makes dip thin). Stir in onion and chili powder. Chill. Mash avocado; fold in soup mixture. Makes about 2 cups.

Ham Apple Casserole

2 cups ground cooked ham
1 1/3 cups soft dry bread crumbs
1 egg
1/2 cup milk
2 TBL grated onion
1/2 tsp dry mustard
2 apples, pared, sliced int 1/2 inch thick wedges
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
2 TBL margarine

Mix ham, bread crumbs, egg, milk, onion and mustard together. Place in a greased 8 inch square baking dish. Arrange apple slices overlapping around edge of pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar and dot with margarine. Bake in a preheated 375* oven for 25-30 min.

French Pickle

1/2 gallon green tomatoes
2 1/2 gallons apples
1/2 gallon cabbage
1/4 gallon sliced pepper and cucumbers
1/4 gallon onions
1 TBL celery seed
1 TBL white mustard seed
1/2 tsp tumeric
5 sticks cinnamon, broken into small pieces
5 lbs brown sugar
1 gallon vinegar

Combine all spices, cook in vinegar; boil 10 min. Now grind cabbage, dice apples, green peppers (not hot peppers), and onions. Have vinegar, sugar, and spices boiling hot and put in tomatoes and everything; cook till it turns a little white.

Dad's Cabbage Sausage

10 lbs ground pork (lean and some fat)
10 lbs ground cabbage
2 or 3lbs ground onions
paprika for coloring
salt and pepper to taste
casing

Mix well and put in casing. Can be frozen. My father always added hot pepper to his. We always served cabbage sausage sandwiches on Christmas Eve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Elbow Macaroni Stuffing

1/2 lb elbow macaroni
3 TBL butter
2 to 3 eggs, separated
salt to taste
1 TBL minced parsley
dash of mace

Cook macaroni in 3 quarts salted water for 9 minutes. Drain. Cream butter, add to egg yolks, salt, parsley and mace, mix well. Fold in stiffly beaten egg whites. Stuff the bird. This is good anytime.

Rich Rice

1 cup raw rice
2 cans onion soup
1 small can tomato sauce
1 chopped apple
1 chopped cucumber
1 tsp instant coffee
1/4 tsp pepper (or less)
1/4 tsp nutmeg
2 tsp butter

Simmer until rice is tender.

Corn And Noodles

1 can cream style corn
1 stick margarine, melted
1 TBL sugar
2 cups cooked noodles
salt and pepper
4 ozs grated sharp cheese
1 egg

Combine all ingredients in a casserole dish. Bake, covered 45-60 min in a 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

1 Russian Beef Stroganoff

2 lbs hamburger, browned and drained
4 TBL butter
2/3 cup tomato juice
salt and pepper to taste
3 onions chopped
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup sour cream
1/2 lb mushrooms, sliced or chopped

Cook onions and mushrooms in butter for 5 minutes. Add meat, sprinkle with salt and pepper. Add tomato juice and water, bring to a boil and simmer 2 hours. Season to taste. Stir in sour cream to serve.

Tuna Cheese Square

1 (6 1/2 oz) can of tuna
1 cup cottage cheese
1 egg, beaten
1/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce
dash pepper
2 large green onions, sliced 
1/3 cup dry herb stuffing mix or coarse breadcrumbs

Grease a 7 x 3 inch loaf pan, greased and coated with fine dry breadcrumbs or cornmeal and set aside.
Open tuna and drain by pressing in the lid. Use a fork to flake tuna into a bowl. Add cottage cheese, egg, onion, and stuffing or crumbs. Spoon mixture into prepared pan and tap on counter to settle.
Bake at 375* until firm in the center, 30-35 min. Let rest several minutes before cutting.

He-Man Sandwich Filling

1 large onion
5 hard cooked eggs
5 sweet pickles
1 can corned beef
Mayonnaise

Grind first 3 ingredients together. Break up corned beef, and mix with this mixture. Add enough mayonnaise to make the filling spread nicely. Put in covered container and let sit for a couple of hours before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Tuna or Crab Sandwich

Butter or margarine
12 slices bread
8 oz grated sharp cheese
tuna or crab
salt and pepper
4 eggs
3 cups milk

Butter a 9 x 13 pan. Butter on side of each slice of bread. Place 6 slices, buttered side up, in pan. Layer the cheese and tuna or crab, salt and pepper. Place the remaining bread on top with buttered side down. Beat eggs and milk together and pour over bread. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Bake uncovered at 325* for 1 hour.

Sauce:
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2 TBL chopped pimento

Mix and heat, pour over sandwiches when taken out of oven.

Chocolate Pancakes

2 cups flour
3 tsp baking powder
3 TBL cocoa
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup shortening
2 eggs
1 3/4 cups milk

Combine ingredients, drop by spoonfuls on hot griddle


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamed Corn Beef on Waffles

1 TBL butter
1 TBL flour
2 cups milk
1 tsp salt
1 12 oz can corned beef
1/2 cup chopped celery
3 TBL chopped green pepper
3 TBL chopped onion
Waffles

Melt butter, stir in flour, and heat until bubbly. Slowly stir in milk, using a whisk if lumps start occuring. Cut the corned beef into small squares and add to the white sauce, along with the vegetables, and salt, until heated through, and serve over waffles.


Cold Buttermilk Dessert Soup

2 egg yolks
1/3 cup sugar
1 quart buttermilk
1 tsp lemon juice
1 cup heavy cream, whipped
1 cup blanched, slivered almonds
Strawberry Jam

Beat egg yolks until thick and lemon colored. Beat in sugar a little at a time, heating well between additions. Fold in buttermilk and lemon juice. Chill. Serve icy cold garnished with whipped cream, nuts, and strawberry jam.


----------



## TerriLynn

Strawberry or Peach Pie

1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 sm can frozen pink lemonade
2 cups whipped topping
2 cups sliced peaches or strawberries
1 baked 9" pie crust

Whip condensed milk and lemonade. Fold whipped topping into mixture. Gently add fruit. Pour into baked pie shell, freeze 4 hours minimum.

Broccoli Balls

1 pkg broccoli cuts, cooked and drained
3/4 cup melted margarine
1 large onion, chopped fine
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
3 cups stuffing mix
6 eggs beaten

Mix all ingredients in large bowl. Chill for one hour. Roll into small balls, bake at 325* 15-20 min. Can be made the day before and kept refrigerated. 

Instant Cheesecake

Stir a can of drained, crushed pineapple and chopped walnuts into softened cream cheese. Spread on graham crackers, stack 3 deep and chill until serving time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easter Wheat Pie

Crust:
2 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar
pinch salt
1/4 cup butter
3 egg yolks
1 TBL milk

Cut butter into the sifted flour, add eggs. Blend in sugar, salt, and milk. Knead and then roll out on lightly floured surface, keeping dough in circular shape until it is 1/8" thick. Fit into a 10" pie plate and fill with filling mixture.

Filling:
3/4lb ricotta cheese
6 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 stick butter
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup cooked wheat

Beat eggs well, add sugar and melted cooled butter. Add vanilla, cheese; mix well and add cooked, cooled wheat. Pour into prepared pie crust. Criss-cross top with strips of pie dough. Bake at 325* for 1 1/2 hours or until firm in center.

Beer Pancakes

2 cups biscuit mix
2 TBL sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon
5 beaten eggs
1/2 cup beer
2 TBL oil

In large bowl stir ingredients together, batter will be lumpy. Add more beer for thinner batter. Fry on greased, hot griddle.

Kraut Bread

2/3 cup shortening
2 2/3 cups sugar
4 eggs
1 (14 oz) can drained sauerkraut
2/3 cup water
3 1/2 cups flour
2 TBL baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp cloves
2/3 cup chopped nuts
2/3 cup raisins


Mix well, pour into 2 greased loaf pans. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corned Beef Loaf

4 crackers, crushed
1 1/2lbs cooked, ground, corned beef
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/4 cup water
pepper
1/2 tsp sage
1 minced onion

Mix ingredients thoroughly. Pack into greased loaf pan. Bake 45-60 minutes at 350*. Serve hot or cold.

Scalloped Apples and Cheese

1 1/2 TBL vegetable oil
1 1/2 tsp flour
1/2 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
dash Tobasco
1 1/2 cups milk
3/4 cup fine bread crumbs
4 apples, cored, pared, and sliced
1/2 lb American cheese, grated
2 TBL butter or margarine

Heat oil, blend in flour, add seasonings, and milk. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until smooth and slightly thickened. Line a greased shallow baking dish with 1/4 cup bread crumbs. Arrange alternate layers of apples and grated cheese in baking dish. Pour in sauce. Top with crumbs. Dot with butter. Bake at 350* about 25 minutes or until apples are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scrambled Egg Dip

6 eggs
5 tsp sugar
5 tsp vinegar
Mix and cook. add:
chives or 1 chopped onion
1 small jar pimento
8 oz softened cream cheese

Good dip for crackers or vegetables.

Pear Relish

2 quarts pears (after they are ground)
1 quart onions (after they are ground)
4 green bell peppers (cut or grind)
2 red bell peppers (cut or grind)
1 hot pepper (cut or grind)
6 large dill pickles (ground)
1 quart apple vinegar
4 tsp salt (put over ground pears; let stand 5 min; drain off- add other ingredients)

Boil 5 min. Mix:

2 cups white vinegar
1 tsp turmeric
3 tsp dry mustard
4 TBL flour
1 pint apple vingear

Cook these ingredients in boiler until thick as boiled custard. Mix with the pear mixture. Boil 5 minutes. Put into pint jars. Makes 8 pints.

Curry Sauce Dip

1 cup mayonnaise
2 tsp minced onions
2 tsp horseradish
1 1/2 tsp curry powder
1 tsp vinegar

Blend all ingredients well. It is much better if it stands covered in refrigerator several days. Serve in a bowl surrounded with fresh vegetables.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Chicken Squares With Mushroom Sauce

4 cups cooked chicken, cut up
3 cups bread crumbs
1 cup cooked rice
1 tsp salt
1 2/3 cup chicken broth
1 2/3 cup milk
5 eggs, beaten

Mix together first 6 ingredients. Fold in beaten eggs. Pour into a greased 13 x 9 inch glass baking dish. Bake at 325* for 50 min until firm. Cut into squares and top each portion with mushroom sauce.

Mushroom sauce:
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 soup can of milk
1 small can mushrooms, drained

Mix together until blended, then heat until hot in saucepan.


Egg Foo Young (With Ham)
8 eggs, beaten with 1/2 cup water
1 cup chopped ham
1 cup bean sprouts
Several spring onions, diced
1 TBL soy sauce

Fry chopped ham to heat through, then add onions, and fry another minute, stirring constantly. Remove from fire. Add the beaten eggs and soy sauce. Return to fire; add bean sprouts and fry as one large pancake. Turn and continue frying until done. Remove to serving dish and cut into wedges to serve.

Sauce for Egg Foo Young:
Heat 1 cup chicken broth or juice from cooked vegetables. Thicken with 1 TBL cornstarch, which has been mixed with 2 TBL water. Cook until translucent; flavor with soy sauce.

Baked Olive Rice

1 cup ripe olives, sliced or chopped
1/2 cup butter or margarine
2 cups uncooked brown rice
2 medium tomatoes (or equivalent canned)
3/4 cup green pepper, chopped
3 TBL minced onion
1 tsp salt
1 cup grated cheese
1 cup water
2 cans consomme

Melt butter; add rice and stir constantly until light brown. Chop tomatoes; add all remaining ingredients and heat to boiling point. Pour into greased casserole and bake at 325* 1 hour or until all liquid is absorbed and rice is tender.

Corned Beef Casserole

2 cups cooked macaroni
1 can corned beef
1 TBL chopped onion
1 can mushroom soup
1/2 can milk

Mix together and sprinkle cheese over top. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes.

Ham-Chicken Au Gratin

1/3 cup butter or margarine
2/3 cup chopped onion
1/3 cup flour
3 cups milk
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp nutmeg
2 cups cooked rice
3 cups cooked, diced ham
2 cups cooked, diced chicken
1 cup diced sharp cheese
1/2 cup buttered fresh bread crumbs
1/4 cup pimento strips

Melt butter in skillet over medium heat. Saute onion until tender. Stir in flour; slowly add milk, stirring constantly until thickened. Combine remaining ingredients, except crumbs and pimento strips, in casserole. Top with bread crumbs and pimento strips. Bake at 350* for 30-35 minutes or until brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham and Potato Casserole

2 TBL butter
1/4 c minced onion
1 cup fresh sliced mushrooms
1 1/3 cup sour cream
3 cups diced, cooked ham
3 cups diced, cooked potatoes
1/2 cup grated cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Saute mushrooms and onions in butter. Add sour cream, salt and pepper to taste, ham and potatoes. Mix well. Place in casserole. Top with grated cheese. Bake 350* for 45 minutes.

Joan's Casserole

8 oz medium noodles, cooked to pkg directions
2 lbs hamburger, browned and drained
15 oz can tomato sauce
1 lb cottage cheese
8 oz cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup sour cream
8 green onions, sliced

Combine hamburger and tomato sauce.
Mix cream cheese with sour cream, and cottage cheese. Put a little less than half the noodles into greased casserole. Cover with half the meat sauce. Then add all of cheese mix. Sprinkle on sliced onions, then rest of noodles and remaining meat sauce. 
Cook in 350* oven for 1/2 hour until bubbly. When serving do so by dipping to bottom to get all layers. May be frozen before or after baking.

Onion Pie

1 1/2 cup saltine cracker crumbs
1 stick oleo
4 cups sliced onions
1 1/2 cup milk
2 eggs slightly beaten
1 cup grated cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Combine cracker crumbs and oleo in bowl. Press into 8 or 9 inch pie plate. Cook 4 cups onions in heavy skillet with just enough water to cover, for 15 minutes.
Drain well and put in crust.
Scald 1 1/2 cups milk; add eggs. Pour over onions. Put in salt and pepper. Sprinkle grated cheese (cheddar) over top.
Bake at 325* for 1 hour.

Oriental Casserole
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup onions, chopped
2 (4 oz) cans button mushrooms (drained)
1/2 cup mushroom liquid
1 (5oz) can water chestnuts, drained and thinly sliced
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 cup milk
2 cups cheddar cheese (shredded)
2 tsp soy sauce
1/8 tsp Tabasco sauce
2 Pkg frozen french cut green beans
1 (#300) can French Fried Onions

In 1/4 cup butter saute onions, mushrooms, and water chestnuts until tender- set aside. Melt 1/4 cup butter; blend in flour, salt and pepper. Gradually add milk and mushroom liquid. Stir until smooth and thickened. Add cheese, soy sauce, and Tabasco sauce. Stir until cheese melts. 
In bottom of baking dish layer half of the sauteed vegetables, then half green beans; pour 1/2 cheese sauce over. Repeat for second layer.
Bake at 350* for 30 min. Sprinkle French Fried onions on top. Return to oven and bake an additional 10 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Tamale Pie

Lightly brown 1 lb ground beef. Stir in:
1 envelope taco seasoning
1 lb can of tomatoes
12 oz can Mexicorn

Add 1/2 cup sliced, pitted ripe olives, if desired. Bring to a boil, stirring frequently. Keep mixture hot while preparing cornbread from 10 or 12 oz pkg of mix. Pour meat mixture into shallow 2 quart casserole and spoon cornbread batter over top.
Bake at 400* for 15 minutes or until brown.


Scrambled Egg Casserole

36 eggs
3/4 cup butter
1/2 cup milk

Cook the above until set, and add:

1 (18 oz) cream cheese
instant onion to taste
1 large can mushroom stems and pieces

Continue to cook until cheese melts. Place in flat pan and refrigerate. This can be kept overnight. Preheat oven to 325* and bake 30 min, or until hot. You can cover if necessary.


Corn Casserole

3-4 large cubed potatoes
1 can whole kernel corn, with liquid
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pkg roasties (cut to bite size)

Parboil potatoes 5 min. Drain. Mix all ingredients. Bake uncovered 1 1/2 hours at 325*. Stir several times. Little to no salt is needed.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tasty Potato Go With!

8 slices bacon, cooked and drained
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
1 small can mushrooms, stems and pieces, drained and chopped
2 TBL onion, chopped

Combine all the above. Whip 8 or more potatoes. Add 1 or 2 egg yolks, depending on amount of potatoes, salt and a little butter. Top with above mixture.
Bake at 350-375* 1/2 hour
This can be assembled early in the day and refrigerated. Take out 1/2 hour before baking.

Vegetable Casserole
1 1/2 cups cauliflower, in pieces
1 1/2 cups broccoli, in pieces
1 1/2 cups brussels sprouts
1 can cream of mushroom soup (dilute with milk if too thick)
1 small can mushrooms, drained
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Cook vegetables in boiling water until just tender and crisp. Add seasonings, soup, and mushrooms; stir gently. Top with cheese. Cover and bake in 325* oven for 20 min or until bubbly.


Pineapple, Blueberry, Banana Bread
1 1/2 cup sugar
4 eggs
3 1/2 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp lemon juice
1 stick margarine
1/2 cup sour milk
2 tsp baking soda
1 mashed banana
1 (13 1/2 oz) can crushed pineapple, juice and all
2 cups blueberries

Mix well, and pour into 2 greased and floured loaf pans, or fill #2 cans 2/3 full. Bake at 350* 60-70 min


----------



## TerriLynn

Apple Dessert With Orange Sauce

1/4 cup margarine
1 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup flour
1 tsp soda
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg
2 1/2 cup chopped apples
1/2 cup chopped nuts

Cream margarine and sugar. Add eggs and vanilla. Add dry ingredients. Fold in chopped apples and nuts. Place in well greased 8 x 8 inch pan. Bake 350* 30-40 min. Serve with warm orange sauce.

Orange Sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup orange juice
4 TBL margarine
1 beaten egg

Cook in double boiler until thickened, stirring frequently. Serve warm over apple dessert.


Beef Stroganoff Sandwiches

2 TBL butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 lb ground beef
2 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 cup chopped mushrooms
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup sour cream

Melt butter; add onion, garlic and ground beef. Saute until meat is brown. Combine flour, salt, paprika, nutmeg; sprinkle over meat; stir until blended. Add mushrooms and soup. Simmer about 10 min. Pour sour cream over top. Simmer 5 min. Put on buns.

Delicious Hot Sandwich

1 can corned beef
1/2 pkg onion soup mix
1/2 cup salad dressing
1 cup sour cream
1 cup shredded cheese
3 hard cooked eggs, chopped

Mix all ingredients and spread on small hamburg buns and broil.

Apple Sausage Jumble

2lbs Kielbasa sausage
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 35oz jar chunky applesauce
1 cup chopped onion

Cut sausage into 1/2" slices. Combine sugar, applesauce and onion in large ovenproof casserole. Mix sausage, stirring to coat. Bake in 325* oven for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, stirring twice during baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mock Guacamole

1 1/2 cups frozen peas
3 TBL water
1/3 cup sour cream
3 TBL ripe avocado, mashed
1 TBL lemon juice
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 tsp ground cumin
dash of hot pepper sauce
1/2 cup chopped tomato
2 TBL raw onion, finely chopped
raw vegetables, or tortilla chips

Place peas and water in sauce pan. Cook for 2 minutes or until heated through. Drain, place the peas in a blender. Add sour cream, avocado, lemon juice, garlic, cumin and hot pepper sauce. Cover and blend until smooth. Fold in tomato and onion. Cover and refrigerate 6 hours. Serve with vegetables or chips. Makes about 1 1/2 cups.

Sweet Potato Slaw
1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
1/2 cup sour cream
2 TBL honey
2 TBL lemon juice
1 tsp lemon peel, grated
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
3 cups sweet potatoes, raw, peeled, and shredded
1 med apple, peeled and chopped
1 8oz can pineapple tidbits, drained
1/2 cup toasted pecans

Combine mayo, sour cream, honey, lemon juice, lemon peel, salt and pepper. Blend until smooth. In large bowl combine potatoes, apple, pineapple, and pecans. Add dressing and toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate for at least 60 minutes. 

Barley Pilaf

1 1/2 lbs fresh mushrooms, sliced
2 med onions, chopped
1/2 cup butter, divided
1 3/4 cup medium pearl barley, uncooked
4 cups chicken broth

In large skillet, saute mushrooms and onions in 1/4 TBL butter. Place in a 2 quart casserole. In the same pan, saute barley in remaining butter over low heat. Cook and stir until barley is almond colored. This will take 10-15 minutes. Add to mushrooms. Pour broth over all. Salt and pepper to taste. Bake 350* oven for 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Cover casserole only during first half of cooking. Add additional water or broth if barley becomes dry.

Bean Patties
1 can garbanzo beans
1 egg
1 small onion, chopped
3 TBL diced parsley
2 TBL flour
2 tsp finely chopped garlic
1 tsp salt
1 tsp ground coriander
3/4 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp baking powder
dash of ground red pepper

Mash garbanzo beans with a little liquid. Mix in all the other ingredients. Make into patties and fry in olive oil.


----------



## TerriLynn

Herbed Lentils and Rice

2 3/4 cups chicken broth
3/4 cup dried lentils
1 1/2 cup rice
3/4 cup onions, chopped
1/2 tsp basil
1/4 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp thyme
1 clove garlic, minced
dash of pepper
4 oz swiss cheese, grated, divided

Combine all ingredients and half the cheese, turn into 1 1/2 quart casserole. Bake covered, in 350* oven for 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until lentils and rice are done, stirring twice. Top with remaining cheese and return to oven until cheese melts.

Macaroni and Cheese

4 cups cooked elbow macaroni
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
3 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup sour cream
3 TBL butter in pieces
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk

Add cheese to warm macaroni. Combine other ingredients and then add macaroni and cheese mixture. Pour into buttered casserole dish. Bake 350* 30-45 min

Parsnip Pancakes

2 lbs fresh parsnips, peeled, cut in quarters
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup onion, chopped
1/4 cup flour
1 egg, beaten
1 TBL fresh chives, minced

Place parsnips in a large saucepan and cover with water, add salt. Bring to a boil over med-high heat. Reduce heat, cover and cook for 15 minutes or until tender. Drain and put parsnips in a large bowl, mash. Stir in onions, flour, egg, and chives. Drop 1/4 cupfuls of batter onto a well greased hot griddle. Flatten slightly with a spatula. Cook until golden brown, turn and cook until second side is lightly browned. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Vidalia Onions

6 cups Vidalia Onions, sliced into rings
4 TBL butter
1/2 cup long grain rice, uncooked
1 3/4 cup boiling salted water
3/4 cup swiss cheese
3/4 cup half and half

Saute onions and butter until softened. Add rice to boiling water and cook for 5 minutes. Drain and mix well, but gently, with onions, cheese and cream. Spoon mixture into a greased casserole dish. Bake uncovered in a preheated 300* oven for 45 minutes.


Chicken and Peaches

2 TBL vinegar
4 tsp soy sauce
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/4 tsp pepper
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 20 oz can juice packed, sliced, peaches

Preheat oven to 350*. Combine vinegar, soy sauce, salt, ginger, and pepper. Pour over chicken in shallow baking dish. Bake 15 min. Arrange peaches around chicken. Baste with pan liquids. Bake until chicken is no longer pink, about 30-35 minutes.

Party Chicken
5 slices deli ham
5 slices uncooked bacon
5 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves
8 oz sour cream
1 (10 3/4 oz) can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 to 3/4 cup milk

Wrap each piece of chicken with ham, and then wrap both with a slice of bacon. Combine sour cream, mushroom soup and milk. Put about 1/4 cup in bottom of 9 x 13 glass baking dish. Add wrapped chicken and cover with remaining soup mixture. Bake in a preheated 300* oven for 3 hours. Cover with foil the last 2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

One Dish Turkey and Rice Bake

1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup water (for creamier rice increase to 1 1/3 cup)
3/4 cup uncooked regular white rice
1/4 tsp paprika
1/8 tsp pepper
4 cups cooked turkey, cubed

375* In 2 quart casserole combine ingredients, sprinkle with additional paprika and pepper if desired. Cover and bake 40-45 minutes until rice is done.

Cinnamon Sauce
1 cup (8 oz) cinnamon red hot candy
1 cup sugar
1 cup water
1 TBL white corn syrup

Mix together in medium saucepan. Boil slowly until candies and sugar dissolved, about 230*. Excellent sauce for ice cream.

Coca Cola Barbecue Sauce

2 TBL butter
1 onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 bay leaf, crushed
16 oz bottle Coca-Cola
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp prepared mustard
2 tsp vinegar
salt and pepper to taste

Heat butter in a large saucepan over med-low heat. Add onions and garlic. Cook 5 min, do not brown. Add bay leaf, cola, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, vinegar, salt, and pepper. Simmer, stirring occasionally for about 1 hour. Makes about 1 1/2 cups sauce.

Corn and Barley Relish

3 cups water
1 cup med pearl barley
3/4 tsp salt, divided
1 cup fresh or frozen corn
1/3 cup olive oil
1/4 cup vinegar
1 TBL fresh basil, minced
pepper to taste
1 cup fresh tomatoes, seeded and diced
1/2 cup diced green or sweet red pepper
2 green onions, thinly sliced

In a saucepan, combine water, barley, and 1/2 tsp salt, bring to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 45 minutes. Add corn, simmer for 10-15 min or until tender. Meanwhile in a jar with a tight fitting lid, combine oil, vinegar, basil, pepper, and remaining 1/2 tsp salt, shake well. Pour evenly over warm barley mixture and toss to coat. Chill for 30 min. Gently fold in tomatoes, peppers, and onion. Chill for 2-3 hours. Makes 5 cups.


----------



## TerriLynn

Win Schuler's Hot German Potato Salad
1 1/2 lbs potatoes, peeled and cut into 1 inch cubes
1/4 lb bacon
1/4 cup chopped onions
1/4 cup chopped celery
2 TBL chopped parsley
1 can (1 lb 15 oz) pork and beans, drained, and reserve sauce
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
3 TBL vinegar

Cook potatoes in boiling salted water until tender, about 10 min. Drain, cover and keep warm. Fry bacon, crisp; crumble and set aside.
In large saucepan, brown onions, celery and parsley in bacon drippings. Add reserved bean sauce, dry mustard, salt, pepper, and vinegar. Cook over low heat, stirring until slightly thickened and bubbly. Stir in beans; heat through. Add hot potatoes and crumbled bacon, tossing lightly to coat. Serve at once.

Methodist Potato Salad

2 lb potatoes, boiled (8 large)
1 large whole sweet onion, finely sliced
chive cottage cheese (16 oz, fine)
salt and pepper
Hellmans mayonnaise


Layer in large dish, thin slices. Next day, toss well. 

Apple Sauerkraut Salad

1 quart sauerkraut, drained, do not rinse
1 cup apples, diced
1 cup onions, diced
2 cups celery, diced
1 large green pepper, diced
1 large red pepper, diced
1/2 cup vinegar
2 cups sugar

Cut sauerkraut finer with kitchen scissors (optional). Mix ingredients and cover. Let stand in refrigerator at least 4 hours before serving. This salad improves in taste the longer it stands.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Bake

1 pkg macaroni and cheese dinner, prepared to pkg directions
1 cup chopped cooked ham
2 TBL chopped green pepper
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup light cream
2 eggs, beaten

Combine macaroni and cheese, ham, green pepper and seasonings. Place in a 10 x 6 inch baking dish. Cover with combined cream and eggs. Bake at 350* for 40 minutes.

Spinach

1 pkg frozen spinach
1 TBL flour
1 small onion
1 TBL butter

Boil spinach 5 min. Strain and save juice. Put butter in pan. Add onion. Brown until golden. Add flour and drained juice. Put in spinach, salt, pepper, and nutmeg, simmer. ****NOTE**** there was no nutmeg listed on the ingredients list.

Sandwich Corned Beef Spread

1 can corned beef
8 oz cream cheese
8 oz sour cream
1 pkg onion soup


----------



## TerriLynn

Onion Shortcake

2 cups flour
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
4 TBL shortening
1/2 to 2/3 cup milk
2 TBL butter
2 1/2 cups sliced onions
1 egg
1/2 cup top milk
1 tsp salt

Sift together flour, baking powder, and 1/2 tsp salt. Cut in shortening. Add milk and knead dough slightly. Flatten in a greased casserole.
Melt butter in a skillet; add onions and brown. Cool and spread over dough.
Beat egg, milk, and salt and pour over onions. Bake in a 400* oven for 15-20 min. Good with roast beef, and also nice when you have no gravy.


----------



## Wolf mom

I collected old, old cookbooks, from the 1800's when I could find them. Lasted until my food motivated, hungry, past my feeding time, dog tore them up and ate chunks of them. 
Had them on a lower bookcase shelf.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wolf mom said:


> I collected old, old cookbooks, from the 1800's when I could find them. Lasted until my food motivated, hungry, past my feeding time, dog tore them up and ate chunks of them.
> Had them on a lower bookcase shelf.


That story just makes my want to cry..... I love old cookbooks. I only have one from the 1800's. It was found in my Grandmas attic after she passed away and we were cleaning out her house. I am thinking it must of been her moms or her grandma's. No one else wanted it, so I was thrilled to get it.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peas Scoville

1 cup small pearl onions or 1/2 cup chopped shallots
2 cups shelled peas (green)
1/2 lb small white mushrooms
lemon juice
4 TBL olive oil
salt and pepper to taste

Put the onions in cold water, bring to a boil and drain. Blanche peas in the same way. Wash the mushrooms in lemon juice and water. Cut in slices and saute in oil. Add the peas, onions, salt and pepper. Cover and cook over slow heat for 10-15 min, stirring occasionally until the peas are soft but not mushy.

Potato and Mushroom Casseole

4 large or 6 med potatoes
chopped green onion
chopped bell pepper
1 4 oz can mushrooms, drained
1/2 cup milk
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Parboil potatoes for about 10 min. Cut in rather large pieces. Put one layer of potatoes; salt; sprinkle with onions and bell peppers; sprinkle with mushrooms. Repeat layers. After all ingredients are used, dilute soup with milk and pour over all. Top with buttered bread crumbs. Bake at 350* for 30-40 min. A little marjoram can be added.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato and Apple Casserole

1 No. 2 can quartered apples
1 No. 2 can tomatoes (not whole) (Do not use all the juice)
1/2 cup sugar
4 TBL oleo or butter
3 slices toasted bread
Nutmeg
Salt

Make alternating layers of apples and tomatoes. Season with a little salt and nutmeg. Sprinkle sugar on top, then top with toast crumbs. Dot with butter and bake 350* for 45 minutes. Use 1 quart casserole.

Cheese Delights

1/2 lb sharp American cheese, grated
1/2 lb butter or oleo
2 cups chopped pecans
2 cups sifted flour
salt to taste
pepper to taste

Soften butter to room temperature and mix with cheese. Add flour, pecans, and salt. Bake about 15 min at 350* in small patties.

Cheese Sandwich Spread

1 lb American cheese, cut up
1 small can evaporated milk
1 small can pimento, drained and crushed
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
salt to taste
pepper to taste
3 eggs, well beaten

Put milk and cheese in double boiler and cook until melted. Turn off heat and add the eggs, sauce, pimento, pepper, and salt. Beat well with a rotary egg beater. This makes about 1 1/2 pints. It may be put in refrigerator and kept for several days.

Baked Cheese Sandwiches
12 slices white bread
6 slices sharp American cheese
butter
4 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk


Spread bread with butter. Place slices of cheese between two slices of bread. This makes 6 cheese sandwiches. Place sandwiches side by side in flat baking dish. In separate dish, beat eggs with milk. Pour this mixture over sandwiches, and place in refrigerator over night, or allow to stand for one hour before baking. Bake 1/2 hour at 350*.


----------



## TerriLynn

Woodcock

1 large can tomatoes
3/4 lb American cheese
2 eggs
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Cook tomatoes for 5 minutes. Grate cheese and add slowly to tomatoes until well blended. Beat eggs and add mustard. Remove tomatoes from heat and slowly add egg mixture. Add Worcestershire sauce. Serve on crackers or toasted bread.

Sour Cream Noodles

1 8 oz pkg noodles, cooked to pkg directions
1/2 pint commercial sour cream
3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Mix noodles and sour cream and add 1/2 cup of cheese. Put into casserole. Sprinkle top lightly with remainder of cheese. Bake about an hour at 225*

Ham On Pineapple

1 cup cooked ground ham
1 tsp prepared mustard
2 TBl mayonnaise
4 pineapple slices

To ham add mustard and mayonnaise. Shape in 4 patties. Place on top of pineapple slices. Bake in a hot oven 400* for 10 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato and Salmon Scallop

Sliced cold potatoes (cooked leftovers)
1 small sized can salmon
salt and pepper to taste
grated onion
1 can cream of celery soup
1/4 cup milk
Crushed potato chips (to cover top)

Arrange potatoes and salmon alternately in a buttered casserole. Season well with salt, pepper, and grated onion. Mix soup and milk and pour over potatoes and salmon. Cover with potato chips, dotted with butter. Bake in a moderate oven 350* for 30 min.

Onion and Cheese Casserole

1 1/4 cup crushed soda crackers
1/4 lb oleo
3 cups sliced onions
1/4 lb oleo
1 cup milk, scalded and cooled
3 eggs, well beaten
1 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cayenne pepper
3/4 cup grated Swiss or cheddar cheese

Mix crackers and 1/4lb oleo and place in bottom of 8x8 inch pan. Saute onions and 1/4lb oleo and set aside. Mix last 5 ingredients together and add milk, and onion mixture. Pour over cracker mixture. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake at 325* for 40 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Carrots For Company

1 lb carrots, cut up
1 green pepper, cut up
1 small can pineapple tidbits
1/3 cup pineapple juice
1/3 cup sugar
1 TBL butter
1 TBL vinegar or lemon juice
1 TBL soy sauce
1 TBL cornstarch

Cook carrots for 15 minutes. Add green pepper and cook 3 minutes more. Drain can of pineapple tidbits and add this to carrots. Heat pineapple juice, sugar, butter, vinegar, and soy sauce. Thicken with cornstarch. Pour over carrots.

Apple and Yam Casserole

1 (21 oz) can apple pie filling
2 (17 oz) cans whole sweet potatoes, drained
3 TBL butter
nutmeg
Walnut meats, chopped

325* Combine pie filling, and sweet potatoes in buttered 7 x 11 baking pan. Dot with 3 TBL butter; sprinkle lightly with nutmeg and nuts. Bake 30 min until bubbly. Serve with ham.

Baked Chicken Wings

3 to 5 lb chicken wings
1 cup orange juice
1 cup pineapple juice, sweetened
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/8 cup oil
2 to 3 tsp garlic powder or crushed garlic

Marinate the chicken overnight. Remove from marinade and bake 300* for 2 hours.

Tropical Chicken

1 cup orange juice 
3/4 cup drained crushed pineapple
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 1/2 - 4 lb chicken, quartered

Combine first 3 ingredients. Place chicken in baking dish and pour juice mixture over chicken. Bake at 375*for 1 hour and 15 min or until chicken is tender. Baste chicken several times during baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Night Before Casserole

2 cups elbow macaroni (uncooked)
2 cups cooked chicken, turkey or tuna, cut up
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
1/2 lb American Cheese, cut up
2 cups milk
Pimento or green peppers, chopped
3 hard cooked eggs, chopped

Mix ingredients together and refrigerate overnight or at least 6 to 12 hours. Bake for 1 hour at 350*


Chicken Casserole

1 beaten egg
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of celery soup
2 cups cooked cubed chicken 
3-4 slices bread, cubed

Mix egg and soups together and add chicken and bread. Pour into a greased 2 quart casserole.
Topping: 1/2 to 3/4 cup crushed soda crackers and mix with 1/4 cup melted butter and spread on top. Bake 1 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Campsite Stew

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can condensed beef broth
1 16oz can cream style corn
3 large potatoes, pared and diced (about 3 cups)
salt to taste
pepper

Brown ground beef and onions. Add broth, corn, potatoes, salt, and pepper; mix well. Cover; cook over low heat for 20-25 min, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking. Can add carrots,etc.

Sauerkraut Balls

8 oz pork sausage, finely crumbled
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 14 oz can sauerkraut
2 TBL dry bread crumbs
3 oz cream cheese, softenend
2 TBL parsley
1 tsp prepared mustard
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 cup flour
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup milk
3/4 cup dry bread crumbs
salad oil for deep fat cooking

Cook sausage and onion in skillet until meat is browned. Drain. Add sauerkraut (well drained, and finely cut) and 2 TBL dry bread crumbs. Combine cream cheese, parsley, mustard, garlic salt, and pepper; stir into sauerkraut mixture. Chill. Shape into 3/4" balls; coat with flour. Combine eggs and milk. Roll floured balls in egg mixture, then in remaining bread crumbs. Allow meat balls to come to room temperature. Fry in deep fat which has been heated to 375* for about 1 minute. Serve with Mustard Sauce or Quick Curry Dip

Mustard Sauce: Combine 1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing and 2 TBL prepared mustard. Makes 1/2 cup.

Quick Curry Dip: Combine 1/2 cup sour cream and 1/2 tsp curry powder; chill. Makes 1/2 cup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Puffs

1/4 cup margarine
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup flour
2 eggs
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese
Parmesan cheese

Bring water and margarine to a boil. Add flour all at once. Stir until it forms a ball. Remove from heat. Add 1 egg at a time......beating after each. Stir in grated cheese. Drop by teaspoonfuls on low roasting pan. Bake at 375* for 20 minutes. Serve warm. Makes about 30 bite sized balls.

Cocktail Meatballs
Cover meatballs with this sauce:
3/4 cup grape jelly
3/4 cup chili sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce

Bring to a boil, pour over cooked meatballs and heat until everything is heated through. Can bake in oven in covered dish or use crock pot. Also this sauce is great with cocktail franks, diagonally sliced wieners, or ham.

Cream Cheese Pastry Mix

4 3 oz pkgs cream cheese, softened
1 lb butter or margarine, softened
5 cups all purpose flour

In a large bowl, beat cream cheese and butter until blended. Add flour, knead in until evenly distributed. Shape into a large ball. Divide into 8 smaller balls. Slightly flatten each ball. Freeze individually in freezer. To make a single crust, completely thaw in freezer wrapping. On lightly floured board, roll out dough and place in shallow pan or pie plate. Prick crust and bake at 450* approximately 10 minutes.

Reuben Bake

2 (27 oz) cans sauerkraut
1 lb corned beef, thinly sliced
1 cup Thousand Island Dressing
2 cups Swiss Cheese, shredded
1 can refrigerated flaky biscuits (or homemade)
1 cup rye crackers, crushed
1/4 tsp caraway seed

Drain the sauerkraut in strainer, reserving 3/4 cup liquid. Cut corned beef into bite sized pieces. Combine sauerkraut, the 3/4 cup liquid, corned beef, Thousand Island dressing and Swiss cheese. Place in a 9 x 13 roasting pan and bake, uncovered at 350* for 45 minutes. Separate each biscuit into 3 rows. Top the casserole and sprinkle with the cracker crumbs and caraway seed. Bake for about 15 minutes more.

St Patrick's Day Dinner

3 lbs corned beef
3 turnips, sliced
3 parsnips, cut in cubes
1 onion, sliced
1 rutabaga, cut in cubes
5 carrots, sliced
4 stalks celery, large pieces
Barley for thickening

In large pan, cover beef with water. Simmer, covered for 2 to 3 hours. Add carrots, rutabaga, parsnips, turnips, onion, celery, and barley. Simmer until vegetables are tender. Add cabbage and continuing simmering until tender. Cut meat into pieces. Serve with cooking liquid and vegetables.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Casserole

1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can onion soup
1 soup can water
1 cup uncooked rice
Chicken pieces

325*-350* Stir together soups, water, and rice. Place in a 9 x 13 pan. Place chicken pieces on top and bake 1 1/2 hours, uncovered.

Batter Up Beef Pie

1/4 cup butter
1 1/2 cup flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup milk
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1 TBL minced onion
1 TBL sugar
1 1/2 lbs stew (Dinty Moore or homemade)

Preheat oven 350* Melt butter in bottom of 8" square dish in oven. Combine remaining ingredients, except stew in mixing bowl. Stir until blended and pour over melted butter. Pour beef stew over batter. Do not stir! Then bake for 60-65 minutes.

Wood Chuck

1/2 lb butter
5 TBL flour
1 pint milk
1 can tomato soup
3/4 lb Velveeta cheese
2-4 oz jars mushrooms
1/2 small jar pimentos
a little green pepper
1 hard boiled egg, sliced

Mix together ingredients and simmer. Serve on chow mein noodles or toast.

Chicken Potato Pancakes

3 beaten eggs
3 cups Shredded raw potatoes
1 1/2 cup finely chopped chicken
dash of pepper
1 1/2 tsp grated onion
1 TBL flour
1 1/2 tsp salt

In bowl, combine eggs, potatoes, chicken, onion, and dash of pepper. Add remaining ingredients, mix well. Use 1/4 cup batter for each pancake. Drop batter onto hot greased griddles spreading to 4" diameter. Cook over med-low heat 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Serve with cranberry sauce. Turkey may be used instead of chicken.

Macaroni and Cheese
1 8 oz box elbow macaroni, cook and drain
2 cups grated sharp cheese
1 lg container, small curd cottage cheese
1 small carton sour cream

Preheat oven 350*
Mix all together. Salt and pepper to taste. Bake 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

German Cabbage Casserole

1 med head cabbage, shredded
1 med onion, diced
2 cups med white sauce
1 1/2 cups cracker crumbs
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Add to white sauce the following:
1 TBL parsley flakes
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp salt- 1/2 tsp pepper

Preheat oven to 350*

Cook cabbage and onion until tender but firm. Make layers ending with cheese and crackers. Bake in a 2 quart casserole for 30 to 45 minutes.


Poor Mans Pie

3 heaping TBL brown sugar
1 heaping TBL flour
1 cup milk
Butter, the size of a walnut

Preheat oven 375* to 400*

Mix all together and pour into an unbaked pie shell and bake for 40-50 minutes until firm and set.

Blueberry Sauce

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
2 cups blueberries
1 tsp grated lemon rind
2 tsp cornstarch
dash of salt
1 TBL lemon juice
dash of cinnamon

Combine sugar, cornstarch and salt. Stir in water and add blueberries. Bring to boil, simmer until clear and thickened. Remove from heat, add lemon juice, grated lemon rind and cinnamon. Chill. 
May serve on ice cream, plain cake, waffles, or pancakes. May use frozen blueberries.

Sour Potato Casserole

5 to 6 potatoes, already cooked and mashed
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1 Spanish onion or white onion, raw

Combine above ingredients and add salt, pepper, and paprika to taste. Also add bacon, diced if you wish. Bake 30 min at 350 to 375*

Turkey Sandwich Casserole

Place warmed leftover turkey in a shallow greased baking dish. Pour hot cheese sauce (below) over top. Cover with triangular bread slices. Broil until browned. About 5 min.
Cheese sauce: Melt 2 TBL butter over low heat. Blend in 2 TBL flour, 1/4 tsp salt and pinch of pepper. Stir until smooth and bubbly. Remove from heat, stir in 1 cup milk. Bring to a boil stirring constantly. Add 1/2 cup cheddar cheese (cut up or grated). Boil 1 minute until cheese is melted.

Cabbage and Franks

8 cups coarsley shredded cabbage
2 cups white sauce (below)
2 Tbl prepared mustard
1 lb wieners, cut into 1 1/2" pieces
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
2 TBL fine bread crumbs

Heat oven to 350*. Cook cabbage covered in 1/2 to 1" boiling salted water for 5 minutes, drain. Prepare white sauce. Add mustard and mix thoroughly. Place half of cabbage in bottom of greased 2 quart dish. Arrange half the wieners on top of cabbage. Pour over half of mustard sauce. Repeat layers. Top with cheese and bread crumbs. Cover and bake 35-40 minutes.
White Sauce: 
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 cup milk

Melt butter over low heat in heavy saucepan. Cook over low heat, stirring until mixture is smooth and bubbly. Remove from heat and stir in milk. Bring to boil, stirring constantly. Boil one minute. Makes 1 cup.

Corn Pudding

2 TBL butter or margarine
2 TBL flour
1 TBL sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
3/4 cup milk
2 eggs, seperated
1 lb 1 oz can cream style corn

Melt butter in sauce pan. Stir in flour, sugar, salt and pepper. Add milk. Cook until sauce thickens. Beat in egg yolks, one at a time. Add corn and heat. Beat egg whites until stiff; fold into corn mixture. Pour into ungreased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish. Bake 30-35 minutes at 400*.


----------



## TerriLynn

Casserole
Combine: 
1 pkg noodles (cook and drain)
1 1/2 lb ground beef (browned in a little fat)
2 cans tomato soup
2 cans whole kernel corn
1 small green pepper

Salt and pepper to taste. Pour in greased baking dish. Bake 30 min in 350* oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bacon and Beef Pie

1 lb ground beef
1/4 cup chopped onion
6 slices bacon, cut into 1" squares
1/2 cup green pepper
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup tomato juice
2 TBL flour
1 recipe, baking powder biscuits, approx 10 or 12

Brown beef, onion, bacon, and green pepper in skillet. Add salt, tomato juice. Simmer 15 minutes. Thicken with 2 TBL flour, stirred to a smooth paste with 1/4 cup cold water. Pour into greased 1 quart casserole dish. Top with biscuits. Bake in a preheated 450* oven. Bake 15 to 20 min.

Sweet and Sour Pork

1 1/2 lbs pork shoulder
1 TBL oil
salt to taste
dash pepper
8 3/4 oz can pineapple tidbits
1/4 cup barbecue sauce
1 TBL cornstarch
1 med green pepper, cut in strips

Brown meat with seasonings in oil. Drain pineapple and add cold water to make 3/4 cup liquid. Stir syrup and barbecue sauce in meat. Cover and simmer 45 minutes or until tender. Blend cornstarch with water to make paste. Stir until thickened. Add pineapple tidbits and green pepper and heat. Serve on rice.

Pork and Peas
4 pork steaks
1 can tomato soup
1 med size can drained peas

Put pork steak in cake pan or baking dish. Pour soup and peas on top. Bake at moderate heat until meat is done. Use sauce over potatoes in place of gravy.

Toast Ham 'n Swiss Bunwich

1 cup chopped cooked ham
2 TBL pickle relish
2 TBL salad dressing
4 hamburger buns, split
Swiss cheese slices, cut in half

Combine ham, relish, and salad dressing; mix well. For each sandwich, cover bottom half of bun with slice of cheese, ham salad and a second slice of cheese. Cover with top half of bun and bake 10 to 15 minutes in 375* oven. 

Corned Beef Barbecue

1 med onion
1 med green pepper
1 cup catsup
1 cup water
2 TBL sugar
1 TBL vinegar
1 TBL mustard
1 can corned beef

Combine first 7 ingredients and simmer 1/2 hour. Add corned beef and heat through. Serve in hamburg buns. Sauce can be made and stored in refrigerator until ready to use.

Bumsteads

7 oz canned turkey
2 tsp green pepper
2 tsp sweet pickles, chopped
2 tsp stuffed olives, chopped
2 tsp chopped onion
3/4 cup diced cheese
1/3 cup salad dressing

Mix together and put on small buns. Wrap in foil. Bake 300* 20 min.


Sea Shell Macaroni With Bacon and Cheese

2 cups sea shells - cooked to pkg directions
1 onion, chopped fine
1/2 green pepper, chopped fine
6 bacon strips, fried crisp, reserve 1/2 of fat
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
1 No. 2 can tomatoes
1 8oz can tomato sauce
1 cup grated cheese

Saute onion and green pepper in bacon fat until soft. Stir in tomatoes, tomato sauce, cut up bacon, dry mustard and salt. Let simmer 1 or 2 minutes. 
Place macaroni in med baking dish; add sauce and stir in 1/2 cup cheese. Cover top with remaining cheese and bake at 375* for 25 minutes.

Dried Beef and Cheeze Whiz Buns

On each small hamburg bun, butter the bottom half. Place dried beef on that. On top half spread thinly, Cheez Whiz. Place top on bun and wrap in foil. Preheat before serving to let the cheese melt a little.

Rainy Day Recipe For Fun

2 cups flour
1 cup salt
Mix well; slowly add 3/4 to 1 cup water. Knead like bread dough and dough will be like plastic. Use food coloring to color(add to water) and store in airtight containers to keep from drying out. Objects made from this material can be left out to harden and can be painted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese And Mushroom Ball

1 can (4 oz) mushroom stems and pieces, drained and finely chopped
1 TBL onion, finely minced
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Combine above ingredients and chill thoroughly so mixture will be easy to handle. Shape into a ball. Serve with crackers.

Apple Cheddar Cheese Spread

2 cups (8 oz) cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 cup mayonnaise
2 TBL sherry
1/4 cup unpeeled, red apples, grated
2 TBL walnuts, chopped

Combine first 3 ingredients until well blended. Stir in apple and walnuts, chill.


----------



## TerriLynn

Marinated Mushrooms

2/3 cup Tarragon Vinegar
1/2 cup oil
1 TBL sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
1 onion, sliced
dash pepper, Tabasco sauce
2 TBL water
1/8 tsp garlic powder
3 cans (4 oz) button mushrooms or 1 lb fresh

Combine all of the above ingredients. Marinate at least overnight.

Hot and Sour Soup

6 dried mushrooms, optional
1 tsp salt
2 tsp soy sauce
2 tsp cornstarch
7 cups water or stock
3 eggs
3 TBL vinegar, more to taste
1 tsp black pepper, more to taste
1 or more dried hot peppers, mashed, to taste

Put dried mushrooms in 3/4 cup water to soak. Mix salt, soy sauce, and cornstarch with 1 cup stock. Pour this into 6 cups boiling water or stock. When well mixed and slightly thickened, lower heat. Beat the eggs and slowly pour into simmering soup, stirring constantly so eggs fall apart in thin ribbons. Add vinegar and pepper and any other ingredients that has been sauteed or cooked. 


Egg Drop Soup

6 cups chicken stock
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
2 eggs, beaten
sesame oil
2-3 scallions, finely chopped

Reserve 1/4 cup chicken stock; bring rest of stock to boil. Add salt and sugar. Mix cornstarch with reserved chicken stock (or water). Add to stock; stir until stock is clear and boiling again. Slowly pour eggs into stock and stir. Remove from heat immediately and taste. Add more salt if needed. Add a drop of sesame oil and garnish with scallions.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fantastic Salad

1 head iceberg lettuce
1 head romaine lettuce
1 10 oz can artichoke hearts, sliced
1 10 oz can hearts of palm
1 large can pimentos
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
salt, pepper, garlic to taste
1 small red onion, thinly sliced
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar

Place all ingredients in a bowl. Toss and serve.

Sauerkraut Slaw

1 can (30 oz) sauerkraut, undrained
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup green pepper, chopped
1/2 cup onion, chopped
1 pimento, diced
1 1/4 cup sugar

Toss together. Let stay at least 2 days in refrigerator before using. Refrigerate for weeks.

Fruit Catsup

30 large tomatoes, peeled and cubed
6 large onions, diced
6 peaches coarsely chopped
6 pears or 6 apples, coarsely chopped
1 green pepper, cut finely
4 cups white sugar
2 TBL salt
2 cups celery, cut finely
1 quart vinegar
3 oz pickling spices, secured in cotton cheesecloth bag

Combine above. Bring to a boil, stirring frequently, then cover and simmer for about 4-5 hours or until thick. Stir frequently to prevent scorching. Before packing into hot sterilized jars, bring mixture to a boil. Ladle into jars, leaving 1/4" head space. Place lid on jars. Screw band on tightly. When jars are cool, check lids for proper seal. Then store in cool place. Serve with meat, fish, poultry or use as a barbecue sauce

Pickled Cole Slaw

1 lg cabbage, finely shredded
1 lg onion, thinly sliced into rings
1 lg carrot, shredded
1 sm green pepper, diced, if desired
1 tsp salt
3/4 cup sugar
1 cup vinegar
2 tsp prepared mustard
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp celery seed
3/4 cup salad oil

Toss cabbage, onion, carrot, green pepper, salt, and 3/4 cup sugar together. Let stand while making dressing. In sauce pan, combine vinegar, mustard, 1/2 cup sugar and celery seed. Heat. When bubbling, add salad oil. Pour dressing over cabbage, stir and chill overnight. The slaw will keep for several weeks.


----------



## TerriLynn

Marinade Oriental

This is for marinating less expensive cuts of steaks, such as chuck, shoulder, etc.

3/4 cup salad oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup honey
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL dried green onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 1/2 tsp ginger

Combine ingredients. Mix well. Pour over steaks and marinate for at least 4 hours. Broil or barbecue as desired.

Pineapple Sweet and Sour Sauce

1 can (8 3/4 oz) pineapple tidbits
2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1/3 cup water
1 TBL vinegar
1 tsp soy sauce
1/2 med green pepper, cut in strips

Drain pineapple, reserving syrup, in a small pan. Combine brown sugar and cornstarch. Stir in reserved syrup, water, vinegar and soy sauce. Cook and stir over medium heat till thickened and bubbly. Add pineapple tidbits and green pepper strips. Return sauce to boiling. Keep warm. Serve with chicken, meat, hamburger patties, etc.

Hot Dog and Apple Scallop

2 large apples (about 1 1/4 lbs)
1 tsp lemon juice
1 lb franks
3 TBL margarine
2 onions, cut into 1/4" thick slices
6 oz apple juice
3 TBL brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt

Core, but do not peel apples. Cut into 1/4" thick wedges. Sprinkle with lemon juice. Cut each frank on the diagonal into thirds. In skillet, melt margarine. Add onion slices and saute until golden and tender. Add apples, franks, apple juice, sugar, and salt. Stir gently. Simmer, covered, about 15 minutes until franks are puffed and apple is tender.

Quick Boiled Dinner

3 med potatoes, quartered
4-6 carrots, quartered
8 small white onions, peeled
1 sm head cabbage, quartered
salt and pepper
1 cup canned beef broth, diluted or 2 cups water and 2 bouillon cubes
1 lb bologna

Put vegetables in kettle or dutch oven. Season lightly with salt and pepper. Add liquid and bring to a boil. Cover and simmer 10 min. Slice bologna in 8 slices and arrange on vegetables. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender, adding a little water, if necessary. Serve with mustard.

Tangy Frank Barbecue

2 TBL prepared mustard
2 cans (8 oz each) tomato sauce
1/2 cup corn syrup
1/3 cup vinegar
1/3 cup onion, minced
2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/4-1/2 tsp hot pepper sauce (use less if a milder taste is desired)
8-10 frankfurters, scored diagonally

In a skillet, blend mustard with small amount of tomato sauce; add remaining tomato sauce and all other ingredients except franks. Cook over medium heat, stirring often, until mixture begins to boil. Reduce heat and gently simmer for 30 min. Add franks and cook until hot and plumped about 7-8 minutes. Serve on warm buns or over rice. If serving over rice, slice frank diagonally before adding to sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barley-Mushroom Casserole

2 TBL margarine
1/4 cup onions, diced
1 can (13 3/4 oz) chicken broth
2 TBL parsley, finely chopped
1 can (4 oz) sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup barley
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp white pepper

Melt margarine in 1 1/2 quart casserole. Add onions and cook until golden. Add broth to measuring cup and liquid from mushrooms until total liquid equals 2 cups. Add onions, mushrooms, barley, parsley, and seasoning. Bake uncovered at 350* for 1 hour, stirring often. Cover with tin foil and bake 1/2 hour more.

Betty Bauman's Noodle Kugel With Meat

1 pkg wide noodles, cooked to pkg directions
1 large onion
chicken fat or margarine
1 lb ground chuck
4 eggs beaten
1 pkg onion soup mix
1 1/2 cup hot water
1/4 tsp pepper

Saute onion in chicken fat and brown ground meat with onion. Stir this mixture into noodles. Add eggs, onion, soup mix diluted in the hot water and pepper. Place in greased Pyrex dish. Bake at 350* for 45-60 min.

Carrot Kugel

2 cups carrots
1/4 cup shortening, melted
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 egg, beaten
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
2 tsp lemon juice
1 TBL water
3/4 cup flour
1/8 tsp salt

Mix all ingredients together and bake in greased 9 x 13 Pyrex dish at 325* for 45-60 min

Carrot Pineapple Pudding

2 cups carrots, grated
3/4 cup shortening
1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp ginger
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1 egg, well beaten
2 cups flour, sifted
1 tsp soda
1 tsp salt
1 can (8 3/4 oz) crushed pineapple
1 cup walnuts, chopped

If carrots are grated in blender, squeeze out excess moisture. Cream shortening, sugar, and spices together until very light and fluffy. Add egg and mix well. Sift flour, soda, and salt together. Add to creamed mixture alternately with undrained pinapple. Stir in grated carrot and nuts, blending well. Turn into a greased 1 quart pan or mold, should be 2/3 to 3/4 full. Bake at 350* for 35-45 minutes. Cover while baking for a softer top, if desired; remover cover for last 5- 10 minutes, for browning.


----------



## TerriLynn

Green and White Kugel

1 lb wide egg noodles, cooked to pkg directions, then drained and rinsed
1 10 oz pkg frozen chopped spinach, thawed
1/4 lb butter, melted
8 oz whipped cream cheese
1 onion, chopped
4 eggs, beaten
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup bread crumbs
1 tsp paprika
2 TBL butter
1 pint sour cream

Combine butter, cream cheese, sour cream, beaten eggs, and onion which has been slightly browned in 1 tsp butter. Use salt liberally. Stir in noodles and spinach. Place in buttered 2 quart casserole. Sprinkle with bread crumbs, paprika, and dot with butter. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Suzy's Noodle Fettucini

1/2 lb med wide noodles
1 cup sour cream or heavy cream
1/4 cup sweet butter
1/2 to 3/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Cook noodles according to pkg directions. Drain. Toss with remaining ingredients.

Toasted Farfel

1 box toasted farfel
1/4 box margarine
1 lb mushrooms
2 onions, diced

Stew onions, mushrooms, and margarine. Add farfel and saute. Brown in oven for 25 min.

Cheese and Tomato Casserole

4 TBL margarine
1 small sliced onion
5 slices white bread, cut into strips
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup drained, canned tomatoes
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 cup milk
dash salt
dash dry mustard

Melt margarine. Add onion and cook until soft. Add bread and toss till lightly brown. Grease 1 quart casserole. Alternate layers of bread, cheese (3/4 cup) and tomatoes in dish. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup cheese over all. Set casserole into a pan containing 1 inch of water. Bake at 350* for 40 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Green Beans and Mushrooms

1 lb green beans, fresh, canned or frozen (french cut)
2 small onions, diced
1 lb mushrooms, sliced
salt and pepper to taste
paprika
2 TBL butter or margarine

Cook green beans in small amount of water. When tender, season with salt, pepper, and paprika. In small pan, saute onions in 2 TBL butter. Add sliced mushrooms and cook until golden brown; then cover and steam for 20 minutes. Add mushroom mixture to green beans. Pour into greased casserole, dot with butter and bake at 350* for about 15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cottage Cheese Dumplings

3 eggs, well beaten
1/2 cup milk
1 tsp salt
3 cups sifted flour
1 pint cottage cheese

Combine eggs, milk, and salt. Gradually add flour until a stiff dough is formed. Knead until smooth and blended. Roll as thin as possible on a floured surface.

Fill half of each round with cottage cheese and seal ends. Drop in boiling salted water for 8-10 minutes. Drain and fry in butter and onion until brown.



Thicken stewed tomatoes and serve piping hot over sliced hard cooked eggs arranged on buttered toast. 


Sausage Casserole

1/2 lb sausage, browned and drained
1 lb can red kidney beans
1 cup sliced peeled apples
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 sliced onion
1/2 cup tomato juice
pepper 

Mix and pour into into 1 1/2 quart casserole. Cover and bake at 350* for 1 hour and 15 min.

German Potato Salad

8 potatoes (cooked and peeled)
3/4 cup cabbage, chopped (cook a few minutes, and drain)
1 small onion, chopped

Slice potatoes and put in layers with cabbage and onion. 6 slices bacon, cut up small, fry until brown, add 1 TBL flour. Stir in 1/2 cup vinegar; add enough water to make 1 cup. Add gradually over meat and potatoes.

Onion burgers

In large skillet fry 1lb ground beef. Add 1 can onion soup. Thicken with flour. Heap on hamburger buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexicana Tomato Sauce Fondue

1 cup chili sauce
1/4 cup onion, finely chopped
3 TBL vinegar
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 TBL salad oil
1 tsp brown sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp dry mustard
few drops bottled hot pepper sauce

Combine ingredients in saucepan; heat to boiling. Simmer 10 to 15 minutes, stirring now and then. May be served warm or chilled with beef or other meats. Makes about 1 1/2 cups. 

Ground Beef Savories

1 lb ground beef
2 TBL chopped parsley
1 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 egg
assorted crackers
catsup 
prepared mustard

Combine the first 5 ingredients and mix well. Shape into tiny balls. Place each on a cracker. Make a hollow in center of meatball and fill half of the meatballs with catsup and half with mustard. Place on crackers or Melba rounds. Bake in 350* oven for 20 min. Serve hot.

Baked Macaroni with Meat Filling (Pastitsio) 

2 lb long macaroni, cooked to pkg directions
2 lb ground chuck
1 large onion, chopped
1 8 oz can tomato sauce, plus one can water
1/2 cup parsley, chopped fine
1/2 tsp cinnamon
salt and pepper to taste
4 oz grated Parmesan cheese
1 cup butter, melted

Sauce:
5 eggs, beaten
1 quart milk
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
4 oz Parmesan cheese

Saute onions with small amount of butter; add ground meat and stir until slightly brown. Add tomato sauce, water, and seasonings. Cook until meat is nicely browned. Pour melted butter over the macaroni and sprinkle heavily with grated cheese throughtout.
In large, long pan, 14 x 10 inches, spread half of macaroni on bottom. Spread entire meat mixture over macaroni. Cover with remaining macaroni as the top layer. Pour custard sauce over all. Bake at 350* 40-45 minutes. Cut into squares to serve. 
To make sauce, melt butter; add flour, stirring constantly. Add milk and continue stirring. Slowly add beaten eggs and cheese; cook over medium heat, stirring until thickened.
Note: This reheats very well. Can be made the day before and reheated to serve. In fact, it tastes even better the second day. This cuts better if allowed to stand for several minutes after removing from oven.


----------



## TerriLynn

Lorraine's Cabbage And Ham

1 med head cabbage, quartered
2 or 3 lb ham, butt end
2 cups raw rice

Cook ham in water for 2 hours (do not overcook). Cover rice with water; simmer for about 20 minutes. Cook cabbage until barely tender. Place rice, ham and cabbage separately on plate to serve. For a change in flavor, may be served with Shirley's Dill Sauce.

Shirley's Dill Sauce

1/4 cup butter or margarine
1/4 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1 cup chicken broth
1 cup milk
1 tsp minced dill

Melt butter; stir in flour, salt, chicken broth, and milk. Cook and stir until smooth and thickened. Add dill. May also be used over broccoli and green beans.

Marmalade Ham Squares

1 1/2 lb ground fresh pork
1 1/2 lb ground ham
1 1/2 cup herb-seasoned stuffing mix
2 cups milk
1/2 cup onion, chopped
1/4 tsp salt

Marmalade Glaze:

1 cup orange marmalade
2 tsp vinegar
1 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp cloves

Soak stuffing mix in milk for 5 minutes. Mix meats, onion, and salt with stuffing mixture. Mix well by hand. Pack lightly into pan, 9 x 9 x 2 inches. Bake 1 1/4 hours at 350*. Spoon off drippings occasionally if necessary. "Frost" with marmalade glaze and and bake at least 10 minutes longer. Allow to stand 10 minutes before cutting into squares. Note** May substitute peach jam or pineapple preserves for the orange marmalade. If a larger pan is used, increase the amount of glaze to cover loaf generously.


----------



## TerriLynn

Teriyaki Loaf

1 lb mild pork sausage
1 lb lean ground beef
1 cup soft bread crumbs
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup onion, chopped
1/2 cup green pepper, chopped
2 TBL soy sauce
2 TBL lemon juice
2 TBL brown sugar
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1 TBL soy sauce
1 TBL honey

Combine sausage, beef, bread crumbs, eggs, onions, green peppers, 2 TBL soy sauce, lemon juice, brown sugar, garlic and ginger. Shape into a round loaf and place in a 9 inch square baking pan. Bake uncovered at 350* about 30 min.
Blend together the 1 TBL soy sauce, and honey; pour over loaf and bake 30 minutes longer.


Teriyaki Steak

2 lb top round steak
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 TBL oil
1 tsp sugar
1 clove garlic
salt and pepper

Buy top round steak 2 to 2 1/2 inches thick. Combine the marinade ingredients and marinate steak overnight, turning occasionally. Sear on barbecue 5 minutes on each side; Then barbecue about 30 min longer.


----------



## TerriLynn

Skillet Cabbage

4 cups shredded cabbage
1 green pepper
2 cups celery, diced
2 large onions, sliced
2 ripe tomatoes, chopped
1/4 cup bacon drippings
2 TBL sugar
salt and pepper to taste

Saute pepper, onions, and celery in bacon drippings. Cook until vegetables are light brown. Add tomatoes and cook a few minutes. Add cabbage, sugar, salt, and pepper. Cover and steam until cabbage is tender. Do not overcook.


Corn Pudding

2 cans creamed corn
4 eggs
1 TBL butter
2 cups milk
1 TBL minced onion
1/4 cup green pepper, minced
1 small can pimento, minced
1 tsp salt
2 TBL sugar
20 saltine crackers, broken

Saute onions and pepper in butter. In bowl, mix corn, eggs, salt and milk. Mix in sauteed vegetables;add crackers. Turn into buttered casserole and bake 325* 1 hour. 

Corn Spoon

3 eggs, separated
1 1/4 cup milk
3/4 cup cornmeal
3/4 tsp salt
2 TBL butter or margarine
1 17oz can cream style corn
3/4 tsp baking powder

Grease 2 quart baking dish. Beat egg whites until stiff, but not dry. Beat yolks until thick and lemon colored. Stir cornmeal and salt into scalded milk, beating hard. Cook a few seconds on low heat, stirring until consistency of thick mush. Blend in the butter, then corn and baking powder. Fold in yolks, then whites. Pour into dish. Bake at 375*or 35 minutes or until puffy golden brown. Be sure center is done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Dilly Tomatoes

3 large firm tomatoes
2 1/2 TBL butter, melted
1/2 cup fine day old bread crumbs
3/4 tsp dill seed
1/3 cup cheddar cheese, grated

Cut washed tomatoes in halves, crosswise. Place on baking sheet. Mix butter with bread crumbs and dill seed. Place mixture on each tomato half; top with cheese. Bake in hot oven, 400* 10 minutes.


Herbed Tomatoes

6 small ripe tomatoes
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp coarse black pepper
few leaves fresh thyme or marjoram or 1/2 tsp dried spices
1/4 cup parsley, finely snipped
1/4 cup chives, chopped
2/3 cup salad oil
1/4 cup tarragon vinegar

Peel tomatoes. Place in bowl. Sprinkle with seasonings and herbs. Combine oil and vinegar; pour over. Cover and chill an hour or longer, occasionally spooning dressing over tomatoes. To serve, drain and sprinkle with parsley and chives.


Transylvania Vegetable Stew

1 onion
1 potato
1 carrot
1 parsnip
1/2 lb mushrooms
1/2 small head cauliflower
2 bouillon cubes
2 cups hot water
2 TBL flour
2 TBL oil
bit of parsley

Cut up all ingredients into large bowl and mix in flour. Fry vegetables in hot oil about 2 min over high heat, stirring constantly. Dissolve bouillon in hot water; pour over vegetables. Cover with tight lid and simmer for 10-15 minutes. Good with rice or noodles. NOTE*** There is no mention of the flour in the ingredients list in the directions, I am assuming it is intended as a thickener.


----------



## TerriLynn

Strassburger Potatoes
1 onion, grated
1/2 cup butter
2 TBL flour
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup sour cream
6 medium potatoes, cooked, peeled, and sliced
1 TBL fine dry bread crumbs
1 TBL cheese, grated

Saute onion in butter for 5 min. Add flour and pepper; blend. Stir in sour cream. Add potatoes and mix lightly. Place 9 x 13 inch baking dish. Sprinkle with the bread crumbs and cheese. Bake at 350* 20 min or until heated through. Note* May be prepared in advance and reheated just before serving.

Yams and Apples

5 or 6 long narrow yams
1 cup white sugar
1 3/4 cup water 
1 TBL cornstarch
5 or 6 apples, sliced, raw
cinnamon to taste
1/4 cup butter

Boil yams in skins until partially cooked. Remove skins; slice yams. Make sauce (using ingredients listed) and layer the yams and apples in casserole, pouring sauce over each layer and sprinkle cinnamon over each layer. Bake at 350* 1 1/2 hours. Sauce: mix together the white sugar, water, cornstarch, salt and butter.

Dry Soup

5 sections Fideo (thin spaghetti in figure 8 sections)
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium can tomato sauce
16 oz chicken broth (or chicken bouillon cubes)
1/4 tsp garlic salt
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup grated American cheese

Fry Fideo in big frying pan in vegetable oil until nicely browned, stirring constantly. Add onion, cook slightly. Add tomato sauce, chicken broth, garlic salt, pepper and salt to taste. Cover tightly; simmer until very dry. Sprinkle grated cheese over top. Melt slightly and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Albondiga Soup

1 carrot, diced
1 green pepper, chopped
2 strips celery, chopped
salt and pepper to taste
1 tsp ground cumin
1 clove garlic, chopped finely

Meat balls:
1 lb ground beef
1 egg
1/4 cup raw rice
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp garlic powder

Combine ingredients for meat balls; mix well and shape into 1 1/2 inch balls. Bring 2 cups of water to boil; add meat balls and cook until foamy. Add vegetables; cook 1 1/2 hours longer. For variety, add a whole peeled tomato.

Horseradish Sauce
1 8oz pkg cream cheese, softened
1 TBL prepared horseradish
1 TBL lemon juice
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup whipping cream, whipped

Blend first 4 ingredients well. Fold in whipped cream. Chill. Excellent with roast beef or steak.

Hearty Snack

1 lb cheddar cheese, grated
1 lb bacon, diced and fried
1 large onion, chopped

Combine all ingredients and spread on hot dog buns. Toast under broiler, serve immediately.

Strawberry Omelet

6 egg whites
1/2 tsp salt
6 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla
2 tsp grated lemon rind
1/4 cup sugar
2 TBL flour
1/4 cup butter
2 10 oz pkg frozen or fresh strawberries

Beat egg whites with salt until they hold stiff peaks. Beat yolks with vanilla, lemon rind, sugar, and flour until smooth. Fold egg yolk mixture into egg whites. Heat butter in large skillet until sizzling. Pour in egg mixture. Lower heat; cook slowly without stirring until omelet, when lifted gently at one side, looks golden brown. Place pan under broiler until top surface is lightly browned. Fold omelet in half in pan; slide out onto warmed platter. Spoon strawberries and juices over omelet. Serve at once.


----------



## TerriLynn

Braunsweiger Ball

1/2 to 3/4 lb Braunsweiger at room temperature
8 oz cream cheese
1/2 small onion, finely grated
1/2 TBL Worcestershire

Mix cheese and meat with electric mixer. Add onion and Worcestershire sauce and mix thoroughly. Wrap in wax paper and chill til meat and cheese firm up. Shape into ball. Garnish with mixture or chili powder and paprika or parsley flakes or nuts. Top with maraschino cherry. Center on tray and surround with crackers.


Sauerkraut Balls

1 can (3 cups) sauerkraut- ground
1 1/2 cups cooked rice (slightly over 1/2 cup, uncooked)
2 eggs
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup flour
1 1/2 cups ground meat (ham, turkey, chicken, or bacon)

Mix well. Form in walnut sized balls. Roll in crushed corn flakes. Fry in deep fat about 5 minutes.

Easy Hearty Cheese Souffle

Butter a casserole dish.
Cover bottom of casserole with Longhorn cheese.
Break 6 eggs on cheese.
Pour 2/3 cup half and half over eggs.
Break yolks of eggs and whisk slightly.
Grate some Longhorn cheese over all. 
Bake at 425* for 15 minutes. Then bake at 350* for 15 min until set.

Chicken Balls

1 lb ground chop suey meat
1 egg
little milk

Add NO seasonings. Roll in flour and brown, makes about 9 balls. Place in baking dish and add:
2 cans Irish potatoes, drained
2 cans cream of chicken soup
small chopped onion
milk to desired thickness of gravy

Bake 45 minutes to 1 hour at 350* uncovered.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken Diable

1 broiler-fryer (about 3 lbs) cut up
4 TBL butter or margarine
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup prepared mustard
1 tsp curry powder

Wash chicken pieces and pat dry. Remove skin if you wish. Melt butter in shallow baking pan. Stir in remaining ingredients. Roll chicken pieces to coat both sides and arrange, meaty side up, in single layer in same pan. Bake for 1 hour at 375* or until chicken is tender and glazed.


Inexpensive Delicious Pot Roast

1 3-4lb roast
onion slices
1/3 cup oil
2 cups strong coffee
1 cup vinegar
salt and pepper to taste
water

Cut deep slits into meat. Insert onion slices in the slits. Pour vinegar over meat, especially areas of slits. Season with salt and pepper. Refrigerate 24-48 hours. Brown meat in the hot oil in a heavy pan until NEARLY burned on all sides. Pour the coffee over the meat and add 2 cups water as needed during cooking. Cover, simmer 4-6 hours.

Hot Potato Salad

3 TBL butter
3 TBL flour
1 tsp mustard
1 1/2 cups milk

Cook until thickened; then add:
3/4 cup salad dressing
(Optional: 1 pkg frozen green beans, cooked)
1 medium onion, chopped
5-8 potatoes, diced
6 franks cut thin or use ham (or bacon bits for extra flavoring)

Bake 30-45 minutes at 350*

Cottage Mashed Potatoes

Instant mashed potatoes for 8 servings
3 TBL instant minced onion
2 cups large curd cottage cheese

Decreasing water 1 cup, prepared instant potatoes according to pkg directions, adding instant onion to boiling water before adding potatoes. With fork, fold in cottage cheese. Turn into 2 quart casserole. Dot with butter. Sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes.

Green Bean and Apple Casserole

1 can mushroom soup
1/2 onion
salt and pepper to taste
2 cans French cut green beans, drained
3 or 4 crisp slices of bacon
slivered almonds
1 medium apple (diced)

Bake all ingredients for 1 hour at 325*. Top with crushed potato chips.


----------



## TerriLynn

Quick Barbecue Sauce

1 cup catsup
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 TBL chili powder
1/4 cup mustard (prepared)
Mix and bring to a boil.


Holiday Chicken

3 lbs frying chicken (cut up)
3 TBL margarine
salt and pepper
1 (1 lb) can peach halves
1/4 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
4 TBL peach juice

Brown chicken in margarine in a skillet. Season with salt and pepper. Drain peaches and save 4 TBL juice. Combine mustard, honey, and peach juice. Pour over chicken; cover, and cook over low heat about 1 hour until chicken is done. Add peach halves, and continue cooking until peaches are heated through.

Hot Corned Beef Appetizer

8 oz cream cheese (room temperature)
1/2 cup sour cream
2 TBL milk
2 TBL dried onions
1/8 tsp pepper
3 oz corned beef (sliced thin and chopped)
1/2 cup pecans (chopped)

With hand mixer, blend cream cheese, sour cream, and milk until smooth, Stir in onions, pepper and corned beef. Pat mixture in ovenproof dish. Top with pecans, and bake 350* for 15 min or until heated through. Spread hot mixture on crackers or party ryes.

Corned Beef Sandwiches

1 can corned beef
chopped olives
Worcestershire sauce
1/2 lb Velveeta cheese
ketchup
Onion (diced)

Crumble corned beef and add rest of ingredients. Mix well, and spread on hamburg buns or crescent rolls. Bake at 350* for 10-12 minutes. Mix ahead if you want flavors to blend, and for convenience.

Corned Beef Sandwich
1 (12 oz) can (3/4 cup) corned beef
1 cup sour cream
1/2 pkg dry onion soup mix
1 TBL mayonnaise

Mix all ingredients well. Put between buns. Put buns in tin foil, and heat in a 300* oven for approximately 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scalloped Corn with Cheese

1 can creamed corn
1 cup grated cheese
1 cup cracker crumbs
1 beaten egg
1 pint milk
butter
salt and pepper

Place corn, cheese, cracker crumbs and butter alternately in a baking dish. Mix beaten egg with salt and pepper, and pour over the first mixture. Bake at 350* for 1/2 hour.

Fancy Egg Scramble

1 cup (4 oz) diced Canadian bacon
1/4 cup chopped green onion
3 TBL margarine
12 beaten eggs
1/8 tsp paprika
1 can mushrooms
4 tsp margarine
2 1/4 cup soft bread crumbs

Cheese sauce: 
2 TBL margarine
2 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 cups milk
1 cup (4 oz) shredded cheese

Mix the first 3 ingredients in a large skillet; cook until tender. Add the eggs and scramble until set. Fold eggs and the can of mushrooms into cheese sauce, and top with the 4 tsp margarine, bread crumbs and paprika. Cover and chill. Bake uncovered in a 12 x 7 inch baking dish for 30 min at 350*. To make cheese sauce melt 2 TBL margarine and blend in flour, salt and pepper. Add the milk and cook until bubbly. Add the cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Farm Gravy

3 slices diced bacon
1 TBL flour
1/4 tsp salt
pinch of pepper
1 cup milk
2 hard cooked eggs

Fry bacon until crisp and brown. Remove bacon; stir in flour, salt, pepper, and milk. Cook until thick. Add the bacon and eggs. Serve on toast.


Hamburg Goo!

1 lb ground beef
1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onions
1 TBL brown sugar
2 TBL vinegar
1/2 tsp dry mustard
3/4 cup catsup
2 TBL flour

Brown meat, celery, and onions. Add all remaining ingredients. Simmer about 20 minutes.

Hawaiian Meat Loaf

1 envelope brown gravy mix
1/2 cup milk
1 tsp instant minced onion
2 slightly beaten eggs
2 tsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 cup soft bread crumbs (1 1/2 slices of bread)
2 lbs ground beef
1 (16 oz) can sweet and sour sauce

In large mixing bowl, blend gravy mix and milk, add instant onion; let stand a few minutes. Add eggs, pepper, soy sauce, and salt. Stir in bread crumbs. Add ground beef and mix well. Shape into 2 loaves; place in a shallow baking pan. Bake in a 350* oven for 50 minutes. Spoon off excess fat. Pour a little sweet and sour sauce over loaves. Return to oven for 15 min. Heat remaining sauce to pass.


----------



## TerriLynn

Head Cheese

4 pig hocks
1/4 cup vinegar
Bay leaf (2 or 3 to taste)
salt
pepper

Cook pig hocks until done; cut up in small pieces. Put back into broth; combine with vinegar, bay leaf, salt and pepper, and boil; pour into loaf pan to jell. (Loaf pan amount)


Oven Beef Stew

2 lbs chuck or beef stew meat
6 carrots
3 onions
1 small can tomatoes
salt and pepper as desired
3 TBL tapioca
3 potatoes (cut in quarters)

Put everything above in casserole dish. Cover and bake 5 hours in oven at 250*.

Stroganoff Beef Burgers

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
3 slices bacon (diced)
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1/2 cup chopped onions
dash of pepper
1 cup dairy sour cream
1 1/2 TBL flour
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Brown ground beef and bacon. Add onions; cook until tender. Drain off excess fat. Blend flour and seasoning into meat mixture. Stir in soup. Cook slowly, uncovered, about 20 min, stirring frequently. Stir in sour cream thoroughly. Heat and serve over half buns. This may, also, be broiled.


----------



## TerriLynn

Snowy Mashed Potato Casserole

Potatoes (10-12 med)
1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese (softened)
1 cup dairy sour cream
2 tsp salt
2 egg whites
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup chopped chives (2 TBL dry)
1/2 tsp paprika
1 TBL butter or oleo

Cook potatoes in boiling salted water for 15 minutes or until tender. Drain. Mash potatoes with egg whites; add cream cheese, sour cream and salt, pepper, and garlic. Beat at high speed until smooth and light. Stir in chives. Spoon into a lightly greased 10 cup baking dish; sprinkle with paprika, and dot with butter. Bake in a 350* oven for 30-35 min. or until lightly golden and heated through.

Favorite Fried Cakes

2 tsp butter
1 1/2 cup warm mashed potatoes
2 cups sugar
3 eggs
3 cups flour
4 tsp baking powder
2 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp salt
1 cup milk

Add butter to mashed potatoes and cool. Add sugar, 1/2 cup at a time; beat well. Add eggs and mix. Sift together flour, baking powder, nutmeg, and salt; add alternately to potato mixture with milk. Add only enough additional flour to handle gently. Roll to about 1/4 inch thickness. Cut with doughnut cutter. Fry in 370* deep fat until golden brown, turning only once. Cool on absorbent paper and serve. Yield about 3 dozen.

Potato Pudding

9 or 10 large potatoes
5 eggs (beaten)
1 med onion (chopped)
5 or 6 slices bacon (diced)
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
sour cream or cottage cheese

Peel and grate potatoes. Brown diced bacon; remove bacon and brown onion in bacon drippings. Pour bacon fat, bacon, and onions into grated potatoes. Add seasonings and beaten eggs. Pour into greased 9 x 13 baking pan. Bake at 350* about 2 hours or until light brown. Cut into squares and serve hot with sour cream or cottage cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut and Apple Bake

2 cups sauerkraut
1/4 cup shortening
1/4 cup water
3 Michigan Flavorbest Apples (pared and quartered)
1 small onion, sliced
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL sugar
1/2 tsp caraway seeds
2 small potatoes, grated

Combine sauerkraut, shortening, water, apples, and onion, and cook until apples are tender. Add remaining ingredients, and continue cooking 5 more minutes or until potatoes are done. May, also, be baked in oven until done at 350*.

Sauerkraut Skillet

1/4 lb bacon
3 med onions, sliced
2 TBL bacon fat
8 frankfurters
1 lb 11 oz can sauerkraut
6 small or 3 large potatoes

Brown bacon lightly; drain. Fry the onions in bacon fat until softened. Cut the frankfurters in 1 inch pieces. Peel potatoes. Leave small ones whole or quarter large ones. Mix franks, potatoes, sauerkraut and bacon with onions in skillet. Bring to a boil and reduce heat. Cover and simmer 3 min or until potatoes are done.

Spinach casserole

2 pkgs chopped spinach (frozen can be used)
1 pkg dry onion soup 
1 cup sour cream
sharp cheddar cheese, grated

Cook and drain spinach. Add soup and sour cream. Blend. Top with cheese. Bake at 350* for 30 min.

Tony's Goulash

1 lb ground beef
1 can Franco American Spaghetti
1 can pork and beans
onions
peppers
mushrooms

Brown ground beef, and add spaghetti and pork and beans. For variety add onions, peppers, or mushrooms.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Hi TerriLynn! I haven't been around in years, but was just checking in and saw you had continued this thread, how great! I had commented on it before and how useful it could be in an emergency or tight budget situation. 

A lot of people would have never heard of some of these things or even thought about some of the combinations. Some might turn up their noses at first, but some actually taste much better than they sound to today's more "cosmopolitan palates", lol. Some are really filling when you don't have the funds to buy the "good stuff" but have hungry mouths to feed. Way to go for keeping up with this posting! 

I too love old cookbooks and read them just for fun, lol. At one point I had over 1,000 but had to get rid of them all except a select few. Thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## TerriLynn

calliemoonbeam said:


> Hi TerriLynn! I haven't been around in years, but was just checking in and saw you had continued this thread, how great! I had commented on it before and how useful it could be in an emergency or tight budget situation.
> 
> A lot of people would have never heard of some of these things or even thought about some of the combinations. Some might turn up their noses at first, but some actually taste much better than they sound to today's more "cosmopolitan palates", lol. Some are really filling when you don't have the funds to buy the "good stuff" but have hungry mouths to feed. Way to go for keeping up with this posting!
> 
> I too love old cookbooks and read them just for fun, lol. At one point I had over 1,000 but had to get rid of them all except a select few. Thank goodness for the internet!


Oh I agree so much!! So many food combinations I would of never thought to put together, like apples with cabbage or sauerkraut, but it must have been pretty common as I see them together over and over again in so many cookbooks! 

I think the old cookbooks are so fun to read too! I get so many ideas from them, I am so glad you are enjoying them and I am hoping that they help folks with their food budgets too. A lot of the recipes remind me of the way my grandma cooked, I have even run across recipes that are very similar to hers.

I tried posting some of these on a frugal eating Facebook page for awhile, but kept getting comments and complaints that there weren't any pictures of the completed recipes...so I just gave up.

Thank you so much for commenting and for your kind words!


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni, Tuna, and Pea Salad

1 7oz pkg shell macaroni
1 7oz can tuna (drained)
1 can sweet peas (drained)
1 TBL celery seed
2 TBL stuffed olives
2 TBL sweet pickles

Dressing:
1 cup salad dressing
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder

Cook macaroni according to package directions. Drain and rinse with cold water. Add remaining ingredients. Mix dressing, and stir into cold macaroni mixture. Chill. 

Meat and Potato Salad

4 cups cooked potatoes (diced)
1 (12 oz) can Spam (Treet or Ham cut in slivers)
8 oz Swiss Cheese (slivered)
1/2 cup celery (diced)
1/2 cup green onion
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup sliced radishes
1/4 cup green peppers (chopped)
3 hard boiled eggs
1 1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 TBL horseradish

Mix all together and let stand for a few hours before serving.

Hot Potato Salad

6 cups sliced, cooked potatoes
6 slices bacon (fried and broken up)
1/4 cup Kraft Italian Dressing
1/4 cup chopped onions
1/4 cup chopped green peppers
2 TBL chopped pimento
3/4 cup salad dressing

Mix together dressings and pour over other vegetables. Heat through thoroughly before serving.

Potato Salad Dressing

1/2 cup milk
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
1 TBL butter
1 egg (beaten)
1 TBL cornstarch
1/4 tsp mustard
3/4 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup salad dressing

Cook over med heat until thick. Remove from heat, and add 1/4 cup onions, chopped, and 1/4 cup salad dressing.


----------



## TerriLynn

Layered Overnight Tossed Salad

1 large head lettuce
1/4 cup diced green peppers
1/4 cup diced celery
Water Chestnuts (optional)
1 large onion (use purple for color)
Fried bacon
Sliced hard boiled egg
1 box frozen peas (thawed)
Chopped eggs (hard boiled)
2 cups Hellmans mayonnaise
sugar
Romano or Parmesan cheese
Tomatoes

This salad should be made the night before. Using a large glass bowl, layer the following: Shred lettuce, and put in bowl and cover with peppers, celery, water chestnuts, onions, eggs, and peas. Cover all with mayonnaise, and sprinkle thoroughly with sugar. Then sprinkle heavily with cheese. Chill overnight. Before serving decorate top with bacon, sliced eggs and tomatoes

Sweet and Sour Vegetable Salad

1 small can ripe olives (pitted)
1 small can garbanzo beans
1 small jar chopped pimento
3 to 4 med tomatoes (chopped)
4 to 5 cucumbers (peeled, sliced, soaked in salt water, and drained)
3 med carrots (sliced)
1 cup parsley (fresh sprigs- not chopped)
celery seed

Mix all ingredients in a large bowl. Blend in approximately 1/2 cup sweet and sour salad dressing. Serve by itself or over lettuce.

Sauerkraut Salad

1 quart sauerkraut
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced green peppers
1/4 cup diced pimento
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup vinegar

Rinse sauerkraut well with cold water; drain. Make sure all juice is off. Drain and fluff; add other vegetables. Pour vinegar over sugar and dissolve. Pour over vegetables and refrigerate.


----------



## TerriLynn

Braunschweiger Loaf

1 lb Braunschweiger- softened
8 oz cream cheese- softened
3 drops Tobasco sauce
2 TBL salad dressing
1/2 tsp Worchestershire sauce
1 med onion, finely chopped
1 large dill pickle, finely chopped

Mix 1/3 of cream cheese with all other ingredients thoroughly. Shape; refrigerate overnight. Frost with remaining cream cheese.

Tomato Cheese Sauce

1 cup grated process cheese
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup flour
1 cup hot milk
1/4 tsp soda
1 cup cooked tomatoes (may substitute 1 can tomato soup)
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp salt
dash cayenne pepper

Melt butter in skillet. Add cheese, and sprinkle flour over cheese. Cover and cook very slowly until cheese melts and bubbles through the flour. Stir in milk slowly and blend. Add soda to the tomatoes, and stir into the cheese mixture. Add seasoning and simmer for 3 to 4 minutes. Serve on hot toast or rusks.

Instant White Sauce Mix

1 cup all purpose flour
4 cups instant nonfat dry milk
4 tsp salt
1 cup margarine or butter (cut up)

Put first three ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Add butter and mix well with hands or cut in with pastry blender until crumbly throughout. Put in a tight container, and store in the refrigerator. Makes 7 cups.

Basic Directions:
Combine desired amount of mix and the milk in a small, deep, heavy saucepan.Put over med heat and cook,stirring until thickened. Boil gently, stirring frequently, about 2 min. Remove from heat and use as desired. 

Sauce Chart:
Thin sauce: 1/3 cup mix to 1 cup milk. Use for soup.
Medium sauce: 1/2 cup mix to 1 cup milk. Use for sauces, creamed vegetables, fish, poultry, meat or pasta.
Thick sauce: 1 cup mix to 1 cup milk. Use for souffles and croutettes.
For Cheese Sauce: Add 1 cup grated cheese to hot sauce, stirring until cheese is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet and Sour Keilbasa
1 1/2 - 2 lbs kielbasa boiled for 5-10 minutes to remove excess fat, and sliced into 1/2" rounds
1 cup yellow mustard
1 10 oz jar good quality currant jelly

Heat mustard and jelly, add sliced kielbasa. Serve hot.


Cheese Pie with Chilies

1 10" pie crust
2 cans whole green chilies, sliced lengthwise (reserve liquid)
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
2 cups grated swiss cheese
2 eggs, beaten with liquid from chilies

Line pie crust with one layer seeded green chilies. Top with mixed cheese. Drizzle beaten egg and liquid over top. Place on cookie sheet and bake at 350* for 25-30 minutes or until center tests done. Allow to cool and cut into small wedges.

Stuffed Mushrooms

1 lb fresh mushrooms
margarine
1 4 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese

Wash mushrooms and break off stems at caps. Melt small amount of margarine in saucepan and toss with mushrooms to coat (do not allow mushrooms to cook) Combine cream cheese and Parmesan cheese. Place mixture into mushroom caps. Bake at 450* for 10-15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pierozki

1 1/2 cups flour
3/8 lb butter
21 oz cream cheese
Filling:
4 hard cooked eggs
2 cups chopped mushrooms
2 onions, finely chopped
salt and pepper

Mix butter and cheese. Add flour and work with fork. When smooth place dough in refrigerator until ready to use or for at least one hour. Saute' onions and mushrooms. Add seasonings. Chop the eggs and mix with browned mushrooms. Roll out little squares of dough; fill with mushroom filling and seal edges together to make a walnut shape. Place on baking sheet and bake at 350* for 1/2 hour or until lightly browned.


Onion Sticks

1 pkg onion soup mix 
1 cup butter, softened, not margarine
12 slices bread, crusts removed

Mix soup and butter. Spread on bread. Cut each slice into 5 strips. Bake at 375* for 10 min. Watch closely as the butter will burn the slices easily.

Tomato Pineapple Relish

2 cups prepared ripe tomatoes
1 box powdered pectin
1 1/2 cups (13 1/2 oz can) crushed pineapple
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 TBL vinegar
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground allspice
1/4 tsp ground cloves
5 1/2 cups sugar

Scald, peel, and chop tomatoes. Bring quickly to boil. Simmer and stir 10 minutes. Measure 2 cups tomatoes into very large saucepan. Mix pectin, pineapple, seasonings, and vinegar with tomatoes. Bring to a hard boil, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, skim off foam. Stir and skim 5 minutes. Ladle into 8 medium sized glasses, seal at once.

Molding Dough

2 1/2 cups water
1 cup salt
food coloring
4 TBL alum
4 TBL oil
4 cups flour

Boil salt and water. Add food coloring and remaining ingredients. Knead until smooth (careful- Its hot!) Keep in plastic bag or plastic covered bowl.


----------



## TerriLynn

Crisp Waffles

2 cups whipping cream
1 1/2 cups sifted flour
1/2 cup ice water
2 TBL melted butter
1 TBL sugar

Beat cream until fluffy. Combine flour, water, and part of cream; beat until smooth. Fold in remaining cream, butter, and sugar. Let batter stand in refrigerator one hour or overnight.

Surprise Pancake

2 TBL butter
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs


Preheat oven to 450*. Grease an 8 inch square glass cake pan. Put butter in pan and heat in oven. Combine flour, milk, and eggs. Pour into pan and sprinkle with cinnamon and nutmeg. Bake for 15 minutes.

Barbecue Sauce for Chicken

1/2 cup purchased barbecue sauce
1/4 cup A-1 sauce
1/2 cup orange marmalade
onion salt

Sprinkle chicken with onion salt. Combine remaining ingredients. Brush chicken with sauce while grilling.

Hamburger Sauce

8 pats of butter, melted
1/2 cup catsup
6-8 dashes of Worcestershire sauce
2 tsp lemon juice
2 tsp mustard
4 TBL sherry

Combine all ingredients, sherry just prior to using. Brush on hamburgers and grill.


----------



## TerriLynn

Johanna's Green Beans

2 TBL butter
2 TBL chopped onion
2 TBL flour
1 (1 lb) can green beans
1/2 of bean liquid from can
3/4 tsp salt
2 TBL sugar
1 TBL vinegar
2 TBL parsley
1/2 cup sour cream

In a saucepan melt butter, add onion and cook until tender. Add flour and blend well. Add remaining ingredients, except sour cream, and cook for several minutes until thickened. Fold in sour cream just before serving.

Curried Broccoli

2 (10 oz) pkgs frozen chopped broccoli
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 tsp lemon juice
1/2 cup shredded sharp cheese
1/4 tsp curry powder (or to taste)
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs
2 TBL melted butter

Cook broccoli in salted water, drain and place in buttered baking dish. Combine soup, mayonnaise, lemon juice, and curry powder. Sprinkle cheese over broccoli; pour sauce over all. Combine bread crumbs and butter and sprinkle over top. Bake at 350* for 20-25 minutes. Note * May add leftover cooked meat to make a wonderful main dish.

Broccoli Special

1 pkg frozen broccoli
2 cups cottage cheese
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup parmesan cheese
2 eggs, beaten
grated cheese

Cook broccoli and drain. Combine all ingredients except grated cheese. Bake 350* 35-45 min. Sprinkle with cheese. Note** Cooked meat may be added (hamburger, ham, sausage, sliced hot dogs, etc)


----------



## TerriLynn

Hominy San Juan

1 (16 oz) can white hominy
1 cup sour cream
1 (4 oz) can chopped mild green chilies
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
salt to taste

Drain hominy and place in a saucepan. Add sour cream, chilies, and cheese, and mix over low heat. Add salt. Place in an ungreased 1 quart casserole and bake, uncovered at 375* for 20 min.

Rice Casserole

1 can onion soup
1 can beef broth
1 cup raw rice-not instant rice
1 stick margarine
1 small can mushroom stems and pieces

Combine all ingredients and bake at 325* for 45 minutes.

Fried Rice With Eggs

5 slices bacon, diced
4 eggs
1 cup raw rice
4 green onions with tops, chopped
Soy sauce to taste


Prepare rice according to pkg directions and set aside. Cook bacon in heavy skillet and retain drippings. Push bacon to one side of skillet and reduce heat. Add eggs and scramble them in bacon drippings. Add cooked rice, onions, and soy sauce. Simmer 15-20 min and serve.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sassy Spinach Casserole

2 10 oz pkgs frozen spinach
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
3 eggs, beaten
1/4 tsp seasoned salt
pepper to taste
1/4 cup chopped onions or dried onion flakes
1 4 oz pkg grated cheese

Cook spinach as directed on package. Drain well, (very important), add softened cream cheese that has been well mixed with beaten eggs, salt, pepper, onions, and cheese. Sprinkle Croutons on top of casserole (optional) Bake for 25-30 min at 350*

Baked Tomatoes

1 (No. 2 1/2) can tomatoes
1 cup toasted bread, broken into pieces (about 2 slices)
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
3 TBL butter
1/4 cup toasted bread crumbs

Drain approximately one-fourth juice from tomatoes. Mix tomatoes and remaining juice with all other ingredients except crumbs. Pour into buttered dish and top with crumbs. Bake at 350* for 30 min.

Make Ahead Macaroni Casserole

2 cups uncooked macaroni
3 or 4 ozs dried beef, torn (or 1 can corned beef, cut in cubes)
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese, cubed
2 cans cream of mushroom soup
4 eggs, hard cooked and diced
2 cups milk

Combine all ingredients. Pour into greased 13"x 17" glass baking pan. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Bake uncovered 1 hour at 350*

Reuben Casserole

1 16oz can sauerkraut, drained
1 can corned beef, cut into small pieces
2 cups shredded swiss cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup chili sauce or catsup
2 medium tomatoes, sliced
2 TBL butter
1/4 cup Pumpernickel bread crumbs
Caraway seeds

Using a 1 1/2 quart glass casserole, place sauerkraut on bottom, then corned beef, then shredded cheese. Combine mayonnaise and chili sauce or catsup and spread over cheese. Place slices of tomato over mayonnaise mixture. Melt butter with crumbs and sprinkle on casserole. Top with caraway seeds. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 325*


----------



## TerriLynn

Hawaiian Meatballs

2-3 lbs ground beef
1 cup bread crumbs
1 envelope onion soup mix

Combine above ingredients and form balls. Place in baking dish.

Sauce:
1 cup whole cranberry sauce
1 8oz can Bavarian style sauerkraut
1/4 cup brown sugar

Combine ingredients and pour over meat balls. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.


Curry Meat Loaf

2 lbs ground beef
1/2 cup fine cracker crumbs
1 6 oz can evaporated milk
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/3 cup chopped onion
1/3 cup chili sauce or catsup
2 tsp salt or to taste
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 to 1 tsp curry powder

Mix crumbs, milk, green pepper, onion, chili sauce, curry powder, salt, and pepper. Add to ground beef and mix well. Press into a 10 x 5 inch loaf pan. Bake at 325* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cabbage Beef Delight

1 lb ground beef
1 can tomato soup
1 large sweet onion, chopped
3 cups shredded cabbage (about 1/2 of a medium head)
1 quart tomato juice (stewed tomatoes may be substituted)
4 cooking apples, sliced
1/2 cup long grain rice
salt and pepper
1 tsp sweet basil
2 tsp garlic juice
dash of hot red pepper

Brown ground beef in skillet. Add soup and toss together. Add onion, cabbage and tomato juice. Simmer 10 minutes. Add apples and continue to cook until all ingredients are tender. Add rice and simmer until rice is tender. Season to taste with salt and pepper and stir in basil, garlic juice and hot pepper.

Tuna Casserole

1 cup (rounded) macaroni, cooked to pkg directions
1 3 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
1 cup cream of mushroom soup
1 9 1/4 oz can of tuna, drained
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
2 TBL chopped pimento
1 TBL mustard
1/4 cup milk
seasoned croutons

Blend the cream cheese and soup; stir in tuna, vegetables, mustard, salt, milk and macaroni. Turn into a 2 quart casserole; sprinkle with croutons. Bake 375* for 20-35 min or until bubbly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Egg Puff

10 eggs
1/2 cup flour, unsifted
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 pint creamed small curd cottage cheese
1 lb Monterey Jack Cheese, shredded
1/2 cup butter or margarine
2 4oz cans diced green chilies

In a large bowl beat eggs until light and lemon colored. Add flour, baking powder, salt, cottage cheese, jack cheese, and melted butter, blending smoothly. Stir in chilies. Pour into a well buttered 9 x 13 baking dish. Bake at 350* about 35-50 minutes or until top is browned and center appears firm. Note* Best when made just before serving, serve hot.

Pizza Puff

1 lb bulk pork sausage, cooked and drained
8 slices bread
1/3 cup tomato paste
1 1/2 tsp basil
8 oz sliced mozeralla cheese
3 eggs, slightly beaten
2 cups milk
1/2 tsp salt

Place 4 slices of bread in the bottom of a greased 8 x 8 x 2 pan. Combine tomato paste and basil, spread over bread in pan. Place 4 oz's of the cheese over this. Spoon the sausage over the cheese. Place the remaining 4 oz's of the cheese over the sausage. Top with the 4 remaining bread slices, trimming crusts if needed, to fit. In a bowl combine eggs, milk, and salt, blending well. Pour over bread in the pan. Cover and refrigerate several hours or overnight. Bake uncovered, in a 350* for 45 min or until puffed and set.


----------



## TerriLynn

Foamconi Potatoes

Peel potatoes and quarter. Dip into melted butter. Bake on cookie sheet about 1 hour at 350*

Cheesy Potato Sticks

16 oz frozen french fries
1 can cheddar cheese soup
2 TBL butter
1/2 can milk

Heat milk, soup, and butter in saucepan until butter is melted. Place fries in a shallow baking dish. Pour soup mixture over. Shred 1/2 cup cheese and sprinkle over top. Bake at 360* for 15 min, covered, then uncover.

Corn oysters

Turn whole can of whole kernel corn in bowl and finely chop. Sift together:
1 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp sugar

Add to corn mixture; mix well. Add yolks of 2 eggs, beaten until thick, then fold in stiffly beaten egg whites of 2 eggs. Drop by spoonfuls into quite a bit of grease and fry.

Hamburger Dish

2-3lb hamburger, browned and drained
1 pkg noodles, cooked to pkg directions
1 onion, chopped
1/2 cup celery
2 cans tomato soup
1/2 lb Velveeta cheese
salt and pepper

Mix together and put in 350* oven for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Skillet Tuna Patties

1 can cream of chicken soup
2 7 oz cans tuna
1/2 cup yellow corn meal
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 TBL butter or margarine
3/4 cup milk

Mix thoroughly 1/2 soup, tuna, corn meal, egg, onions. Shape into 6 patties. In skillet brown patties in butter; remove. Stir remaining soup and milk into drippings. Add patties. Stir occasionally. Serve hot.

Chicken and Homemade Noodles

3 eggs
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups flour

Must be made in the morning. Make a well in flour and add eggs. Using fingers, mix well. May need a little flour; dough must be stiff. Roll our REAL THIN on floured newspaper or board. Cut into strips, and let dry all day. In afternoon, use a big pot:

1 cut up chicken
1 chopped onion
3 stalks celery, chopped
2 chicken bouillon cubes

Cover with water and simmer 1 to 2 hours; remove chicken. When chicken is cool, remove skin and bones. Add chicken to broth; bring to a boil. Add homemade noodles slowly. Cook about 1/2 hour or until done. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Taco Casserole

Brown 1 to 1 1/2 lbs hamburg; add one can refried beans, 3/4 pkg enchilada sauce mix and 1 15 oz can tomato sauce. Add to hamburger; put in 9 x 13 pan. Layer tomatoes, lettuce, crushed Doritos and cheddar cheese. Bake 10 min or until cheese melts.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wet Burritos

4 super size flour tortillas
1 lb hamburg
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp cumin
2 cups refried beans
1/2 head lettuce, torn into bite size pieces
3 tomatoes, cut up
chopped onions, if desired
Sauce
8 oz grated Colby cheese

Brown meat with salt, pepper, garlic powder and cumin; drain off fat. On each tortilla spread beans, meat, lettuce, tomatoes, and onion. Fold in sides of tortilla and roll up. Place in oven proof dish. Pour sauce generously over top; sprinkle with cheese. Place in 350* oven until heated through. 

Sauce: 
1 cup meat mixture (from filling mixture)
2 cups water
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 beef bouillon cube
1 TBL chili powder
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients and simmer 15 minutes.


Chili Frito Pie

1 10 oz pkg corn chips
1 4 oz pkg shredded cheese
2 15 oz cans chili beans or mix
1/2 can water

Heat beans and water. Make layers in casserole of corn chips, chili, and cheese; bake uncovered for 25-30 minutes.

Italian Sausage and Sauce

Pre-boil sausage links about 20-30 minutes. Remove the casings and split lengthwise. Put in a frying pan with:
1 small can tomato sauce
oregano
sweet basil
Anise seed
garlic salt
minced onion
green pepper, cut in strips
salt and pepper to taste

Simmer about an hour. Serve on French bread sprinkled with Mozzeralla cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Pancakes

1 1/2 lb cottage cheese
1/2 cup milk
5 eggs
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 heaping TBL sour cream
4 heaping TBL sugar
1 cup flour

Beat well until creamy. Fry in 1/2 butter, 1/2 Crisco. Top with sour cream if desired.

Hungarian Pancakes

1 cup small curd cottage cheese
1 cup crushed saltine crackers
1 1/2 cups flour
3 eggs
pinch of salt
1/2 stick of margarine

Batter will be thick. For thinner pancakes add a small amount of milk.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cold Cereal

1 1/2 cup salad oil
3/4 cup water
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
2 cups wheat germ
2 lbs oatmeal
1 1/2 cups honey
1 TBL salt
2 cups flaked coconut

Mix in roasting pan and toast in oven 300* for 1 hour. Stir often, cool and refrigerate.

Homemade Cold Cereal

2 cups graham flour
2 cups quick oatmeal
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup butter
1 tsp salt
1 tsp soda

Mix and make into crumbs. Put on trays and roast in oven 20 min at 325*. Stir often for even roasting. Then cool.

Grape Nuts

5 lgs brown sugar
8 lbs whole wheat flour
1 1/4 TBL salt
2 1/2 quarts buttermilk or sour milk
3/4 lb oleo, melted
1 1/2 tsp maple flavor
2 TBL vanilla
2 TBL soda

Put dry ingredients in bowl, except soda which should be added to milk just before adding the milk to the dry ingredients, mix well. The dough should be fairly thick. Put in pans, spread evenly. Bake in 350* oven until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet and Sour Dressing

2 1/2 cups sugar
3/4 cup vinegar
1 1/2 tsp celery seed
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 cup salad dressing
1/4 cup mustard
1 1/2 cup salad oil
1 or 2 TBL chopped onions, if you wish

Mix well, put in blender for a few minutes.



Helpful Hints

If you've oversalted a pot of stew or soup, drop in a raw potato (quartered). It will absorb the salt.

When cooking noodles or macaroni, first bring your water to boiling point, then add noodles or macaroni and bring to a boil again having plenty of water, turn off and cover. Let set until tender. This keeps them from getting so mushy.

A little baking powder added to meatloaf will make it more fluffy and if you add about 1/2 cup milk to a lb of hamburger - let it set for 1 to 1 1/2 hours before using it, it will be more juicy.

If a tsp of baking powder is added to six eggs when making scrambled eggs or omelets they will be more fluffy.

Add a tsp of baking powder per quart of potatoes while mashing, and they will be fluffy, smooth, more tasty and will not bloat.


Barbecue Sauce

2 cups water
2 cups vinegar
2 TBL garlic powder
1 TBL pepper
8 tsp salt
1 stick butter
5 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Mix well.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburger and Cheese Casserole

1 lb hamburger
1/2 cup onion
16 oz tomato sauce
1 tsp sugar
3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp pepper
4 cups noodles, uncooked
8 oz pkg cheese
1 cup cottage cheese
1/4 cup sour cream
1/4 cup green peppers
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese

Combine onion and meat till brown. Stir in tomato sauce, sugar, salt, garlic salt, and pepper. Remove from heat. Meanwhile cook noodles and drain. Combine cheeses and sour cream and peppers. Spread half of noodles in a 11 x 7 pan. Top with some of meat sauce, then top with all of cheese mixture. Add remaining noodles and meat sauce. Last top with Parmesan cheese. Bake at 350* for 1/2 hour.

Hamburger Pie with Onion Biscuits

1 med onion, chopped
1 1/2 lb ground beef
salt and pepper to taste
1 can tomato soup

Put hamburger in skillet, stir fine and fry. Add salt and pepper. Add soup and heat. Pour into greased baking dish.

Onion Biscuits

1 1/2 cup sifted flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp shortening
1 egg, beaten
1/3 cup milk
1 tsp celery seed
1/2 cup onions, chopped

Sift flour and baking powder. Stir in celery seed, cut in shortening, mix and add onions. Combine egg and milk and add to flour mixture. Put out and use donut cutter. Then put donut rings on top of meat and bake until biscuits are done.

Hungry Boy's Casserole

Saute in large skillet:

1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup diced carrots
1/2 cup chopped onions
1 clove minced garlic (optional)

Simmer together while preparing biscuit dough:
3/4 cup catsup
3/4 cup water
1 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
1 lb pork and beans
1 lb chick peas or lima beans

Biscuit Dough:

2 cups sifted flour
3 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
4 TBL cold shortening
3/4 cup milk

Sift dry ingredients together and cut in shortening. Add milk to make a soft dough. Place on a floured board and knead lightly a few seconds, using as little flour as possible on board. Spread 1 cup of vegetables that were simmered together, on top of dough, rolled out. Roll up like a jelly roll and cut into 1 inch thick sections. Mix meat and remaining vegetables in baking dish, top with biscuits. Bake at 425* about 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Burger For A Bunch

1/2 cup potato flakes
2 TBL melted butter
2 cups flour
1 TBL sugar
1 tsp cream of tartar
1 tsp soda
1/3 cup butter
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup shredded cheese

Combine 1/4 cup of potato flakes with melted butter and set aside. In a large mixing bowl combine 1/4 cup potato flakes, flour, sugar, cream of tartar, and soda. Cut in the butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add milk and mayonnaise, blend until a soft dough forms. Divide half and shape into balls. Roll one ball out on floured board to a 9 inch circle. Place on greased cookie sheet. Spread either hamburger or tuna filling to within 1/2 inch of edges, sprinkle with cheese. Roll out top crust and place on filling, seal edges, brush with milk, sprinkle with buttered potato flakes. Bake 20-25 min at 375*

Hamburger Filling

1 lb ground beef
2 TBL instant minced onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
3/4 cup potato flakes
1 egg
1/4 cup catsup
1 TBL mustard
1/4 cup relish

In a large skillet saute ground beef, onion, salt, and pepper until brown. Add remaining ingredients and blend well.

Tuna Filling

2 cans tuna (7 oz) drained and flaked
2 TBL minced onion
1/4 tsp pepper
3/4 cup potato flakes
1 egg
10 1/2 oz can of celery soup
1 TBL lemon juice


----------



## TerriLynn

Chip Chop Ham Sandwiches

2 lb chipped ham
3 TBL brown sugar
1 cup catsup
1/4 cup vinegar
1 cup water
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Cut meat into bite size pieces. Fry a little butter. Sprinkle a little flour over it and add rest of the ingredients. Simmer one hour at 250*. Makes 15-20 delicious sandwiches.

Big Boy Cheese Burgers

1 lb ground beef
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup catsup
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup corn flake crumbs
1/3 cup evaporated milk
hamburger buns
american cheese

Mix ground beef, salt, pepper, worcestershire sauce, catsup, onion, cornflake crumbs, and evaporated milk in a 2 quart bowl. Mix lightly but thoroughly. Spread the mixture on hamburger buns, covering to edges. Bake in oven at 400* for about 20 min or until beef is done. Top with cheese the last few minutes of baking.

Dutch Potatoes

Slice cooked potatoes and fry in butter or oleo. Sprinkle with flour and add salt and pepper to your taste. When nice and brown add milk, enough to thicken. Simmer over low heat. Before serving top with shredded cheese. Keep simmering until cheese is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Old Fashioned Omelet

10 heaping TBL flour
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 quarts milk
6-7 eggs

Heat the skillet, add some shortening, mix eggs, flour, milk and salt. Pour in skillet and bake. Can be baked in oven at about 350* or on top of stove turning occasionally.


Upside Down Peach Cake

Melt 1/3 cup butter in heavy 10 inch skillet or baking dish. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup brown sugar. Arrange drained canned peach slices over sugar.

Cake Batter
Beat 2 eggs until thick (5 min). Gradually beat in 2/3 cup sugar. Beat n at once 6 TBL peach juice, and 1 tsp vanilla.

Sift together and beat in all at once:

1 cup flour
1/3 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt

Pour the batter over fruit and bake at 350* for 45 minutes. Invert on plate or cookie sheet. Serve warm with milk.

Lemon Squares

Crust:
1/2 cup margarine
1/4 cup powdered sugar
1 cup flour
salt

Mix like pie dough. Put into 9 inch square pan or oblong pan. Bake 15 minutes at 350*

Filling:

2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 cup sugar
2 TBL flour
3-4 TBL lemon juice

Pour over baked crust and bake another 20 minutes at 350*. Sprinkle with powdered sugar and cut into squares when cooled.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet and Sour Meatballs

1 large potato, grated
3 egg whites
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
3 lbs lean ground beef
1 12 oz jar grape jelly
2 (1 lb) bottles of chili sauce

Preheat electric frying pan to 325*

Blend potato and egg whites in blender. Add salt and pepper. Mix into ground beef and form into balls. Make them as large or as small as you like. Brown in pan until almost done. Drain. Heat jelly and chili sauce and bring to a boil in large saucepan. Add meatballs and simmer for 30 minutes. This may be done ahead and reheated later. Works well in a slow cooker.

Taco Salad

1 can refried beans
1 lb ground beef
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 (12 oz pkg) cheddar cheese
1 8 oz bag Fritos, crushed
1 cup chopped lettuce
1 tomato, cut up

Brown ground beef, add taco seasonings, following directions on package, then add refried beans (add 1/2 cup -1 cup more water, if mixture is too thick). Cook about 5 minutes more. Take a 13 x 9 dish, layer 1/2 of corn chips, then 1/2 of meat mixture, all of the lettuce and tomato, 1/2 of cheese then put rest of chips on top, then rest of meat mixture, then rest of cheese. Bake 15-20 min in 350* oven. Can use more cheese, more cheese, the better it tastes.

Pam's Taco Salad

1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 pkg Hamburger Helper mix for cheeseburger macaroni
3 1/2 cups hot water
2 - 3 tsp chili powder
1 large clove garlic, crushed
dash cayenne pepper
6 cups shredded lettuce
1 medium green pepper, chopped
2 med tomatoes, chopped
1/3 cup sliced green onion, with tops
1/4 cup sliced pitted ripe olives

Combine beef, macaroni sauce mix, water, chili powder, garlic and cayenne pepper. Heat to boiling, stirring constantly. Reduce heat, cover and simmer stirring occasionally 15 min. Uncover and cook 5 minutes. Place lettuce, green pepper, tomato, onions, and olives in large bowl. Toss with ground beef mixture. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate until chilled. Serve with tortilla chips and sour cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

Nicks Bean Borros

1 large can refried beans
1 can chopped green chilis with juice
1 lb colby cheese, shredded
1 lb monterey jack cheese, shredded
2 medium tomatoes, diced
1 pkg extra large flour tortillas
2 large cans enchilada sauce

In a slow cooker, mix beans, chopped chilies, half of both cheeses and 1/2 can of enchilada sauce. Cook until hot and easy to stir. Stir occasionally. 
Warm skillet on low heat, when hot, place a tortilla on it and warm until soft and won't tear while being folded. On each tortilla, put beans, lettuce, tomatoes, and cheese, then roll into a tube shape, then pour some enchilada sauce over the top and serve with lettuce and tomatoes on top. Can make 2 days ahead.

Green Chili Burritos

1 pkg flour tortillas
2 cans refried beans
1 (16 oz) can tomatoes, mashed
1/2 onion, chopped (optional)
1 TBL cooking oil
onion powder
2 green chilis, chopped
2 pork steaks, diced
1/2 lb shredded cheddar cheese
torn lettuce
cumin
garlic powder

Green Chili sauce: combine oil, pork, green chilies, tomatoes, 1 can water (tomato can), and spices in saucepan. Cook at a boil for 20 min and simmer until ready to serve. If sauce thickens, add water.

Beans: heat in saucepan with 1/4 can water (add more if needed), cumin, and garlic powder. Stir thoroughly.

Tortilla: preheat oven to 300*. Wrap in tin foil and heat for 5 minutes. Spoon beans on tortilla, roll and cover with sauce. Sprinkle cheese, lettuce, and onions on top. Serve immediately. Note: Use spices according to your own taste. Cumin is hot.


Open Faced Sandwiches

1 can Canned Corn Beef
Thousand Island dressing
1 pkg swiss cheese
Cocktail Rye bread

Spread corned beef onto rye bread, add 1 TBL dressing and top with a slice of swiss cheese. Bake in a 350* oven for 15 min or until cheese is melted.

Gourmet Turkey Sandwich

8 slices rye bread
1 cup lettuce, shredded
8 slices cooked turkey (1/2 lb)
salt and pepper to taste
8 slices bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 blue cheese, crumbled
1 egg, hard boiled and sliced thin
Paprika, and minced parsley

Combine sour cream, mayonnaise, blue cheese, mix well, set aside.

Arrange bread on tray, buttered side up. Place 1/8 cup lettuce per slice. Place turkey slice over lettuce, salt and pepper to taste. Spread blue cheese mixture over turkey. Garnish with crumbled bacon, egg slice, paprika, and parsley. Makes 8.

After Church Buns

1 cup sour cream
1/2 pkg dry onion soup mix
1 can corned beef, chopped
1 TBL salad dressing

Mix together, fill dinner rolls and heat in oven at 300*.

Smokey Link Buns

1 pkg smokey links, chopped
3 oz softened cream cheese
3 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1 TBL chopped onion

Combine all ingredients and spread between buns. Wrap in tin foil and bake in 325* oven for 15-20 min. Makes 12-15 buns.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Baked Grilled Cheese

Grease 9 x 13 inch baking dish lightly. Butter 12 slices of bread and arrange half of them on the bottom of the dish with the buttered side down. 
Arrange slices of cheese on the bread and put the remaining 6 slices of bread on top of the cheese with the buttered side up. 
Beat together:

4 eggs
2 cups milk
sprinkle of salt

Pour the mixture over the bread and cheese. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes. The bread will puff up and brown slightly.

Smoky Link Casserole

1 pkg smoky links, sliced like coins
1 pkg frozen corn
2 1/2 cups raw potatoes, peeled and diced
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup milk

Layer in order given. Mix soup and milk. Stir through slightly. Bake covered at 350* for 1 1/2 hours.

Smokie Link Casserole

1 pkg smokie links
1 tube biscuits
1 can pizza sauce
1 cup mozzarella cheese

Wrap biscuits around smokie links and place in a 9 x 9 pan. Pour pizza sauce over all of it and top with mozzarella cheese. Bake in a 350* oven for 30 min.

#1 Camping Casserole

1-2 lbs ground beef (depending on taste, or number being fed)
1 onion, chopped
Brown, then add:

2 large cans Franco-American Spaghetti
2 cans Veg-All, drained
1 can corn, drained
1 can peas, drained

Cook until heated through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Twinkie Cake

Mix and bake 1 pkg yellow cake mix as directed using a 9 x 13 pan. Bake, cool and cut in half lengthwise to form 2 layers.

Filling:
3 TBL flour or 1 heaping TBL cornstarch
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup margarine
1/2 cup crisco

Combine flour and milk. Cook till thick. Cool. Beat margarine and crisco. Add sugar till smooth and fluffy. Add cooled mixture, beat till smooth. Add vanilla. Spread on one layer only. Place other layer on top. Cover with wax paper or saran wrap. Refrigerate and cut the next day.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cold Milk Soup

2 quarts cold milk
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp vanilla
Bread cut to bite size

Mix milk, brown sugar and vanilla. Pour over bread cubes. Serve with strawberries, peaches, or any other fruit. 

Rivel Soup

2 TBL butter
2 quarts milk or beef broth

Rivels

3/4 cup flour
1 medium egg
1 tsp salt

Brown butter in saucepan, add milk and bring to a boiling point. Scatter rivels in slowly, stirring constantly, then bring to a boil. To mix rivels: mix flour, egg, and salt until crumbly.

Pear Honey Spread

4 lbs ground pears
5 lbs sugar
1 medium sized can crushed pineapple

Cook 20 min. Put in jars and seal.

Amish Church Peanut Butter Spread

3 lbs crunchy or smooth peanut butter 
2 quarts light karo
2 quarts marshmallow topping

Mix until smooth. Add more karo if too thick.

Anderson Sauce

2 cups brown sugar
1 cup cream

Boil till soft ball stage. Take off stove and slowly stir in 1/2 gallon karo. If you use white sugar, use dark karo. Very good to spread on bread instead of honey, etc.


----------



## TerriLynn

Honey Vinegar

Mix together in a crock, one quart of strained honey and eight quarts of warm water. Allow the mixture to stand in a warm place until fermentation ceases. The resulting vinegar is white and of excellent quality. Put in jars and seal.

Amazing Cleanser

1 cup ammonia
1/2 cup vinegar
1/4 cup soda
1 gallon water

This is for cleaning walls and taking wax off floors.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swedish Meatballs

2 lbs ground beef
1 cup corn flakes, crushed
2 eggs
2 TBL soy sauce
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/3 cup ketchup
2 TBL minced onions

Cranberry Sauce:

1 16 oz can Cranberry Sauce
1 12 oz bottle Chili Sauce
2 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL lemon juice

Mix first 8 ingredients together and form into 100 walnut sized balls. Put in single layer in flat pan. Sauce: Mix ingredients for the sauce and heat until cranberry sauce melts; pour over meatballs. Bake uncovered for 30 minutes or until done at 350*. 

Hawaiian Baked Beans and Franks

2 16 oz cans baked beans
1 16 oz pkg frankfurters, cut in 1 inch pieces
1/2 cup crushed pineapple; drained 
2 TBL onion, finely chopped
1 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL ketchup
1 tsp prepared mustard

Combine all ingredients; stir well. Spoon mixture into a 2 quart casserole. Bake uncovered, at 350* for 50-60 min

Spinach Bread
2 loaves bread dough
1 lb chopped frozen spinach, thawed and drained
1 lb Italian sausage, browned and drained
1 lb mozzarella cheese, grated
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
garlic powder, salt and pepper to taste

Roll each loaf of bread dough out to a 9 x 12 size, divide filling in 2 equal parts, Place filling in center of loaf and fold over; pinch seam tightly and fold the ends under. Seam should be on top. Brush with egg white. Bake at 375* for 25 min or until golden brown.

Parmesan Noodles

8 oz egg noodles
1 cup Parmesan cheese; grated
1/2 cup margarine
1/2 cup heavy cream or sour cream
pepper to taste

Cook noodles to pkg directions. While noodles are cooking, heat cheese, margarine and cream. Drain noodles; pour cheese mixture over them and toss well. Season with pepper.

Gourmet Hash Browns

2 lb pkg frozen hash browns; not shredded and thawed
1 medium onion; diced
8 oz colby cheese; grated
1 stick oleo
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pint sour cream
potato chips

Melt oleo in 9 x 13 pan. Mix all ingredients (except chips) together and put in 9 x 13 pan. Crush chips and sprinkle on top. Bake one hour at 350*

Corn Pudding

1 can cream style corn
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs
1/3 cup sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
dash salt and pepper

In a 1 1/2 quart baking dish mix together corn starch, sugar, salt, and pepper. Add corn, milk, and eggs. Mix and bake in oven 325* for 60-70 min or until knife inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, I really enjoy all of the recipes you post. Thank you for taking the time to make my day a little better.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech said:


> TerriLynn, I really enjoy all of the recipes you post. Thank you for taking the time to make my day a little better.


You are so welcome! Thank you for saying so, I still have a good sized stack of cookbooks to go through, don't worry I will keep posting, this past month has been crazy busy around here, hopefully things will be more manageable now.


----------



## TerriLynn

Salmon Loaf

1 can salmon (1 lb size)
3/4 cup milk
1/8 cup chopped green chilies
2 eggs, well beaten
1 1/2 cups dry bread crumbs
2 TBL chopped onion
1/4 cup melted butter

Sauce:
2 TBL butter 
2 TBL flour
3/4 cup milk
liquid from salmon

Drain salmon, reserving liquid for sauce. Flake; remove skin and bones. Add remaining ingredients; mix well. Spoon into a greased 8 x 4 pan. Pack meat in tightly. Bake at 350* for 50 minutes. Sauce: Melt butter, add flour, blend well. Add milk and liquid from salmon; stir constantly, and cook until thick. Pour over sliced pieces of loaf.

Vegetable Marinade

1 cup salad oil
2/3 cup wine vinegar
1/2 tsp onion salt
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp crushed oregano
1/4 tsp black pepper
6-8 fresh green onions, including tops, chopped

Mix and refrigerate for 2 to 3 days before using so the oregano will soften. Pour over any fresh, raw vegetable salad.

Swiss Steak

2 1/2 lbs round steak
1 tsp nutmeg
2 - 3 TBL cooking oil
3/4 cup flour
salt and pepper to taste

Sauce:
1 can (10 3/4 oz) tomato soup
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 large onion, sliced

Cut meat into 10 or 12 serving-sized portions. Pound meat to tenderize. Mix flour and nutmeg in a brown paper sack, add meat and shake. Heat oil in pan and brown meat. Season to taste. Spread about 1/3 of soup in bottom of 2 quart baking dish. Add sugar to remaining soup in can and mix, layer meat, sliced onion, and sauce into dish. Cover and bake 1 1/2 hours at 350*.

Chocolate Ice Cream

2 cups Sweetened Condensed Milk
2 pints whipping cream or half and half
1 can Hershey Chocolate Syrup

Mix ingredients and add milk to make your freezer full. Freeze.

Plasas and Steamed Rice

3 lb frying chicken, cut up
1 15 oz can tomato sauce
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
paprika
pepper
salt
2 (10 oz) boxes frozen chopped spinach

Roll chicken in seasoned flour and brown well until crispy. Add tomato sauce, onions, green peppers, and seasonings. Cook until chicken is done. May add water to keep mixture moist. 10 minutes before chicken is done add the frozen chopped spinach. Cook until spinach is done. Mix all well together and serve on steamed rice.

Fettucini Alfredo

6 TBL butter
1 1/2 cups milk
4 oz cream cheese
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
10 oz fettuccini or medium sized egg noodles

Melt 4 TBL butter in milk, add cream cheese, stirring until smooth. Cook slowly to thicken slightly. DO NOT BOIL. Stir occasionally. Cook noodles "al dente" (tender but a little resistant to bite), and drain. Toss with 2 TBL butter, grated cheese, salt and pepper, and add 1/3 of sauce. Serve, using remaining sauce and additional cheese for topping.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Soup

1 cup beans
3 medium sized potatoes
1 onion
1 heaping TBL butter
1 1/2 pints rich sweet milk
salt and pepper

Boil beans until tender, boil and mash potatoes. Brown onion in butter. Press beans, potatoes, and onion through a colander, add milk and heat to boiling point. Remove from heat, add salt and pepper to taste.

Cheese Grits Souffle

1 1/2 cups quick grits
2 tsp salt
6 cups boiling water
1 lb grated cheddar cheese
3 eggs, beaten
dash of Tobasco
1 1/2 stick margarine, melted
1 TBL seasoned salt
1/2 tsp paprika
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Cook grits and salt in water for 5 minutes. If regular grits, cook 20 minutes. Mix all ingredients and pour into well greased 3 quart casserole (or use two pans and freeze one for future use). Bake at 350* for 1 hour or 275* for 2 1/2 hours.

Pickled Eggs

2 tsp prepared mustard
2 cups apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar
1 TBLsalt
1 TBL celery seed
6 whole cloves
2 tsp pickling spice
1 TBL Mustard seed
2 Medium onions, sliced
12 hard boiled eggs

Blend mustard with a little vinegar. Add mustard mixture, remaining vinegar, water, sugar, and salt. Spices can be put in a cloth. Cover and heat to a boil, then simmer 10 min. Pour over onions and eggs and refrigerate overnight. May add food coloring to syrup to color eggs. Also eggs can be put in beet pickle juice or sweet pickle juice.

Baked Pineapple

1 No. 2 can chunk pineapple
1 cup grated cheese
3/4 cup sugar
2 TBL flour
1/2 tsp pineapple flavoring (optional)
1 cup dried bread crumbs
2 TBL oleo

Mix drained pineapple with cheese. Mix flour and sugar in pan and add juice from pineapple and flavoring. Heat just to blend well. Put pineapple and cheese mixture in an 8 x 8 baking dish and cover with sauce. Top with bread crumbs and dot with oleo. Bake at 350* for 25-30 min or until browned.

Cinnamon Roll-Ups

Jumbo Wonder Sandwich Loaf (27 slices)
8 oz cream cheese
1/4 lb margarine
1 cup sugar
2 tsp cinnamon

Trim crusts off bread. Flatten with rolling pin. Spread on cream cheese. Roll each slice up fairly tight. Dip in melted butter. Roll in sugar cinnamon mixture. Bake at 350* for 20 min on cookie sheet.

Allisons Favorite Eggs

Deviled Eggs
6 hard cooked eggs
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
3 TBL salad dressing

Cheese Sauce

2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 cup milk
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce

English Muffins

Prepared Deviled Eggs- Secure two halves with a toothpick - Place in buttered 1 quart casserole and top with cheese sauce. Heat uncovered at 325* until sauce is bubbly (about 30 min). Spoon onto toasted English Muffin halves. Great with sausage and fruit.

Breakfast Casserole

1/2 cup ripe olives
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup sifted flour
1 tsp salt
2 cups milk
2 TBL minced onion
1 tsp prepared mustard
dash pepper
dash Tobasco
6 hard boiled eggs
1 cup diced ham
1 cup soft bread crumbs
3 TBL butter

Cut olives in big wedges. Melt butter and blend in flour and salt, then milk. Add onion, mustard, pepper, and Tobasco. Cook and stir until sauce boils and thickens. Quarter eggs and arrange in 1 quart dish. Sprinkle with ham and olives. Pour sauce over all. Make crumb topping by combining 1 cup soft bread crumbs with 3 TBL melted butter. Place on top of egg dish. Bake at 375* for 15 min. or until heated through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eggs Florentine

2 pkgs frozen chopped Spinach; thawed and drained
2 TBL minced onion
1 1/2 TBL lemon juice
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
10 hard cooked eggs, sliced

Topping:
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs (3 slices)
1 TBL melted oleo

Sauce:
3 TBL melted oleo
3 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4 tsp pepper
2 1/4 cups milk

Combine spinach, onion, and lemon juice. Spread in ungreased 8x8 baking dish. Sprinkle cheese on top and top with eggs. Sauce: Stir flour, salt, mustard, and pepper into melted oleo. Cook, stirring until smooth and bubbly. Add milk and stir to boiling and cook 1 minute more. Pour over eggs and top with buttered crumbs. May make ahead and refrigerate up to 24 hours. Bake in a 400* oven for 30-40 min.

Eggs Florentine

1 pkg frozen spinach, chopped, thawed, and drained
7 eggs beaten
1 24 oz carton cottage cheese
1/2 lb grated cheese
3 TBL flour
1 stick margarine, melted

Mix ingredients and bake at 350* for 1 hour. Let stand for 10-15 min. Cut and serve. Chopped pork sausage or cooked crumbled bacon make a good optional addition.

Pineapple Bread Pudding

3 cups 1/2" bread crumbs
1 stick unsalted butter (1/2 cup)
1 cup sugar
4 large eggs
1 1/2 cups crushed pineapple (unsweetened)

Cut enough homemade type bread (crusts removed) into 1/2" cubes to make 3 cups. Cream butter and sugar until fluffy. Beat in eggs one at a time. Fold in well drained pineapple and bread. Combine mixture well and transfer to well buttered 1 quart casserole. Bake in a preheated 350* oven for 1 hour or until it is puffed and golden. 

Roman Meatloaf

1 cup cracker crumbs
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
6 oz can tomato paste
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup finely chopped onion
1/3 cup finely chopped green pepper
1/8 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cups small curd cottage cheese
4 oz can mushroom pieces
1 tsp dried parsley or 1 TBL chopped fresh parsley
1/4 tsp oregano (optional)

Combine 1/2 cup cracker crumbs with beef, tomato paste, eggs, onion, green pepper, salt and pepper. Put half of mixture in bottom of an 8 x 8 pan. Save half of meat. Combine remaining 1/2 cracker crumbs with cottage cheese, mushroom pieces, parsley, and oregano. Spread over meat mixture in pan. Top this with the remaining meat mixture. Bake in moderate oven 350* for 1 hour. Let stand 10 min before cutting.

Party Meat Roll

2 beaten eggs
3/4 cup soft bread crumbs
1/2 cup tomato juice
2 TBL snipped parsley
1/2 tsp crushed oregano
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 small clove garlic, minced
2 lbs lean ground beef
8 thin slices boiled ham
1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella 
6 ozs sliced mozzarella slices, halved diagonally

Combine eggs, and crumbs, tomato juice, parsley, oregano, salt, pepper and garlic. Stir in ground beef, mixing well. On foil or wax paper pat meat into a 12 x 10" rectangle. Arrange boiled ham slices on top of meat mixture leaving small margarine around edges. Sprinkle shredded cheese over ham. Starting from the short end, carefully roll up meat, using foil to lift. Seal edges and ends by pinching together. Place meat roll seam side down in baking pan. Bake in 350* oven 1 hour and 15 min. Place cheese wedges over top of roll. Return to the oven for 5 min to let cheese melt. Let set a few minutes before slicing.

Salmon Casserole

4 medium sized potatoes
1 16 oz can red or pink salmon, skin and bones removed
1 small onion, thinly sliced
2 TBL flour
milk
2 TBL butter

Pare and slice potatoes. Butter a 1 1/2 quart casserole dish and place half of the potatoes in bottom. Top with fish and onions. Sprinkle with the flour. Add remaining potatoes. Pour enough milk over this to cover potatoes. Dot with butter and bake at 350* for about one hour or until potatoes are tender and slightly browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fried Kibby

2 lbs ground lamb or ground round 
1 1/2 cups bulgar (cracked wheat)
1 large onion, ground
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup cold water
2 TBL orange peel or to taste
2 TBL cumin or to taste

Rinse wheat in pan of water. Drain and squeeze out all moisture by hand. Combine lamb, wheat, onion, salt and pepper. Grind all ingredients together twice, or knead well by hand. Add 1/2 cup cold water and knead again. Shape into patties. Fry in hot oil until golden brown.

Potato Dumplings

6 large potatoes, peeled and grated and drained
6 eggs
1/2 tsp salt (or to taste)
Flour, enough to make it thick enough to drop from a spoon

Mix together. Drop in boiling water and cook for 15 to 20 min. Remove from boiling water with slotted spoon and place on platter. Cut up 6 slices of bacon and fry until almost done. Add 1 large chopped onion and fry with bacon. Pour on top of dumplings on platter. Surround with heated sauerkraut.

Galooshgala (German)

1 lb seasoned pork sausage
1/2 cup raw rice
1 16 oz can sauerkraut
Worcestershire sauce

Mix together pork sausage and raw rice. Form into meatballs. Bring a small amount of water to a boil in a large frying pan or dutch oven. Drop meatballs into boiling water. Add sauerkraut and sprinkle Worcestershire sauce to taste. Cover and steam on low for 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until rice is done. Serve with mashed potatoes.

German Strudels

1 1/2 cups flour
3/4 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1 egg
water enough to make a soft but not sticky dough

Mix together well. Work dough well. Let stand an hour, then roll out into small circles. Spread with lard, let stand about 10 minutes, then stretch real thin. Cut into strips like very large noodles to cook. Dice potatoes on bottom of large frying pan, add onion, salt, pepper, and a spoonful of lard. Cover potatoes with water, then layer strudels over potatoes. Cover with air tight lid, then cook until you hear them fry. Use a dutch oven on medium temp for about 1/2 hour.

Roosti

6 to 8 cold boiled potatoes
6 slices bacon
1 to 2 cups cheddar cheese

Brown 2 slices of bacon in a heavy skillet. Grate potatoes and put in hot skillet; brown on med heat. Cut remaining bacon and 1 cup cheese into small pieces; add to potatoes while browning. After about 12 minutes, potatoes are browned on one side, flip over to brown the other side. Add a little milk to the remaining cheese and melt. Use a 9 or 10 inch skillet and cook for approx 20 min. Place large plate over skillet and turn out potatoes upside down. Slice in wedges and serve with cheese sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Swiss Potato Dumplings

3 cups cold boiled potatoes
1/3 cup small bread cubes
2 TBL finely chopped onion
1 TBL butter
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
pepper
3 TBL flour

Grate potatoes. Brown bread cubes and onion in butter. Mix above with eggs, seasonings, and enough flour to make fairly stiff. Cover hand with flour and form mixture into balls (tennis size). Drop into salted boiling water and boil for 10 min. Garnish with bread crumbs fried in butter. Serve with ample amounts of chicken gravy.

Brown Cabbage

Cabbage
shortening
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup sugar
salt to taste

Shred cabbage fine, enough to fill a big kettle. Put shortening in kettle (or fryings from a roast is better) then add cabbage. Let cook for one half hour. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, and salt. Let steam for about 3 hours, tightly covered. (More sugar and vinegar will be needed).

Taco Mix

2 TBL powdered onion
2 TBL ground cumin
1 TBL crushed red pepper flakes or 1/2 tsp ground
1 TBL cornstarch
1 TBL paprika
3 TBL chili powder
1 TBL garli powder
1 tsp seasoned salt
2 TBL oregano, crushed

Mix well. Enough for 6 lbs of hamburger. For tacos; mix 2 rounded TBL of mix with 1 lb hamburger, that has been browned and drained. Add 1/2 cup water, 5 TBL catsup and simmer 10 minutes.

Flour For Cake

2 TBL Cornstarch
unsifted flour

Put 2 TBL cornstarch in a measuring cup, then fill cup with unsifted flour. Sift 3 times. 1 cup of this flour is equal to one cup cake flour.

Chili Sauce

20 average tomatoes
3 scant cups white vinegar
3 cups sugar
3 TBL salt
1 tsp cinanmon
1 tsp nutmeg
1/4 or less tsp cloves
4 med onions (med grind)
3 red peppers or jar pimento (med grind)
3 green peppers (med grind)
4 apples peeled (med grind)

Scald and peel tomatoes. Cook tomatoes first (less liquid and better color) Combine vinegar, sugar, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg and cloves. Heat and add onions, red peppers, green peppers and apples (helps thicken). Cook slightly and add all to tomatoes. Boil slowly. Seal.


----------



## TerriLynn

My Mothers Chicken Spaghetti

1 chicken boiled and cut in small pieces
1 quart cooked spaghetti
1 cup cream
2 TBL flour
1/4 lb butter
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
2 1/2 cups tomato juice
1 can mushrooms
1 small jar red peppers
1 medium onion
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients together. Bake in a 9 x 13 pan with top sprinkled with cheddar cheese. Bake 300* for 2 to 3 hours.

Tukey Ham Lasagne

8 oz lasagna noodles
1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup flour
1 TBL minced dried onion
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp pepper
2 cups chicken broth
1 cup milk
2 cups cubed turkey or chicken
1 6oz pkg sliced mozzarella cheese
1 10 oz pkg sliced ham
1 cup grated parmesan or romano cheese
1 3 oz can chopped mushrooms, drained
1 10 oz pkg asparagus, thawed and drained


Cook lasagna until tender, drain. Melt butter in pan; blend in flour, onion, garlic, and pepper. Add chicken broth and milk; cook and stir until bubbly. Stir in first 1/2 cup grated cheese and mushrooms. In a 13 x 9 x 2 baking dish, layer half the noodles, all of the asparagus, chicken and mozzarella and 1/3 of the milk mixture. Top with ham, remaining noodles and remaining milk mixture. Top with remaining cheese. Bake at 350* for 35 min or until heated through. Let stand 10 min before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wild Rice Rose

1 cup wild rice
1 cup Velveeta, cubed
2 small cans chopped ripe olives
1 cup tomatoes seeded, and chopped
1 1/2 cups boiling water
salt and pepper
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup olive oil
1 cup fresh sliced mushrooms

Mix together and bake for 2 hours at 350* in greased 2 quart casserole, or soak rice overnight. Drain and wash again and drain. Add to remaining ingredients but use only 1 cup water. Bake 1 hour at 350*

Simplest Method-- Perfect Cooked Rice

1 cup rice
2 1/2 cups boiling water
1 tsp salt
4 TBL butter or oleo

Combine in a greased 1 quart casserole. Cover. Bake 45 min at 350*. For brown rice, increase water to 3 1/2 cups, and time to 1 hour and 15 min. A double batch equals about 6 cups cooked, part of which can be frozen for later.

Grits and Cheese

3/4 cups grits
3 cups boiling water
1 10 oz pkg grated cheddar cheese
2 eggs, well beaten
3/4 stick butter
1 tsp salt
3 to 4 drops hot pepper sauce
dash of paprika

Cook grits in boiling, unsalted water until dry. Mix cheese, eggs, butter, salt, pepper sauce, and blend with grits. Pour into casserole and sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 350* for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

Chinese Fried Rice

1 cup water
1 1/3 cups Minute Rice
3 TBL butter or margarine
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/3 cup onion, chopped
3 TBL soy sauce
1/3 cup water

Bring one cup water to boil and add rice, let stand 5 min. In frying pan, saute onion in butter, add egg and cook until egg is done, constantly stirring. Add rice and fry until lightly browned. Add soy sauce and water. Mix and serve. Can be used as a side dish, or add cooked meat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Sausage Casserole

1 lb pork sausage roll
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup pimento
3/4 cup barley, cooked
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/4 cup water

Break sausage in cold skillet. Brown lightly, remove fat and sausage and drain. Saute onions and celery in 1 TBL fat. Then add all ingredients and mix. Put in 2 quart casserole and bake at 350* for 30 min.

Crab Hot Dish

2 cups cooked rice (1 cup raw)
1 medium diced onion
1/2 of green pepper, diced
1/4 cup butter
2 TBL chopped pimento (small jar)
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
1 can crab meat, undrained
1 1/3 cups half and half
1 tsp celery salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Saute onion, green pepper, and butter. Mix cooked rice, saute mixture, pimento, cheddar cheese, crab meat, and half and half together and add celery salt and pepper. Bake in buttered casserole dish at 350* for 40 min.

Cheese and Pasta in A Pot

2 lbs ground beef, browned and drained
2 medium onions, chopped
3 drops garlic juice
1 14 oz jar spaghetti sauce
1 lb can stewed tomatoes
1 3 oz can sliced mushroom stems and pieces
8 oz large shell macaroni, cooked to pkg directions
1 1/2 pints dairy sour cream
1/2 lb cheddar cheese, sliced
1/2 lb mozzarella cheese, sliced

Combine beef, onions, garlic, spaghetti sauce, stewed tomatoes and mushrooms. Mix well. Simmer 20 min or until onions are soft. Pour half of macaroni into deep casserole dish. Pour on half of tomato meat sauce. Cover with half of sour cream over sauce. Top with cheddar cheese. Repeat layers, ending with slices of mozzarella. Cover and bake at 350* for 35-40 min. Remove cover and cook until mozzarella melts and browns slightly.

Superior Meat Dish

1 lb ground beef
1 cup cooked rice
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium green pepper, chopped
1/2 lb cheddar cheese, diced
1 cup carrots, grated
4 cups milk
1/4 tsp garlic salt
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup crushed potato chips

Gravy:
1 can mushroom soup
1 can chicken soup
3/4 cup milk

Combine all ingredients and put in a 9 x 13 pan. Refrigerate overnight. Bake covered in a 300* oven for 2 hours. Remove cover and brown. Take 1 cup crushed potato chips and sprinkle over top. Bake until nicely browned. Cut in squares and serve with the gravy, which has been mixed together and heated.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wash Day Casserole

1 lb hamburger, browned
1 cup sauerkraut
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cups potatoes, sliced

Layer the 4 ingredients. Pour 1 can mushrooms soup mixed with 1/2 cup water over all. Bake in a 9 x 9 baking dish for 45 min at 350*


Fruit Dressing

1 cup commercial sour cream
1/2 cup brown sugar

Mix well. Use as a dressing for strawberries or seedless grapes. 

Shoestring Tuna Salad

1 cup grated carrots
1 cup diced celery
2 hard boiled eggs, finely chopped
1/2 tsp grated onion
1 cup mayonnaise
1 can tuna, rinsed
1 can shoestring potatoes (2 1/2 cups)

Mix vegetables and eggs and tuna together and chill. Fold in potatoes at the last minute.

Lemon Bars

1 pkg angel food cake mix (1 step)
1 can lemon pie filling

Mix the two ingredients together. Put in an ungreased jelly roll pan. Bake 25 min in a 350* oven. Frost with thin glaze of powdered sugar and lemon juice. 


Chicken in Foil Dinner for One

1 med chicken leg or thigh
1 medium potato cut in fourths
1 medium carrot, cut in 1/4" slices
1 envelope individual serving instant cream of chicken soup
1 envelope individual serving instant onion soup
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup frozen cut up green beans

Place chicken in center of 18" x 15" piece of aluminum foil. Place potato on one side of chicken, carrots on the other. Mix instant soups and water until thickened. Spoon over chicken. Top with green beans. Wrap securely in foil. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 450* for 50 min. BEEF IN FOIL: substitute 4 oz piece of boneless round steak about 1/2" thick for the chicken. Bake at 450* for 60 min.


Cabbage Burgers

1 1/2 lbs ground beef, browned
1 lg head of cabbage, chopped
1 cup onions, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

Favorite white bread recipe, or 1 pkg hot roll mix, or frozen bread dough

Mix beef, cabbage, onions, and seasoning. Steam over low heat until cabbage is tender. Remove from heat. Cool. Roll dough into squares 1/4" thick. Put about 3 TBL cabbage mixture in center of a 6" square. Bring up the 4 corners and pinch sides together to seal. Place pinched sides down in greased baking dish. Bake about 35-45 min at 375* or until nicely browned. Makes 9 to 12 . This can be done ahead when yo have time and taken out when needed or in an emergency.


Spaghetti Surprise

1 can whole kernel corn (undrained)
1 can cream style corn
1 cup broken up raw spaghetti
1 cup shredded cheese
1/2 small onion, chopped
1/2 cup butter or margarine
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all ingredients together in casserole dish. Bake at 350* for 1 hour. Stir well and bake an additional half hour. (Will be thick) This can also be cooked in your microwave oven. Microwave ovens vary, so check every 10 minutes until done. This is a good dish for summer because you can make it up early in the day, and refrigerate it and microwave it whenever you are ready to eat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Continental Cucumbers

1 large or 2 medium cucumbers
1 cup dairy sour cream
1 TBL instant minced onion
2 TBL vinegar
1 tsp salt

Leave peel on cucumbers; slice very thin. Combine remaining ingredients. Layer the cucumber slices and sour cream mixture in a pie plate. Cover and chill well. This may also be used as a topping for baked potatoes, a chip dip, or accompaniment to salmon. Grate cucumber and mix well.

Skillet Rice Salad

6 to 8 slices bacon, browned and crumbled
1 (6 oz) box long grain wild rice, cooked to pkg directions
3 TBL bacon drippings
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL flour
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup vinegar
1 head lettuce, torn in pieces
1 small onion, chopped
1 cup sliced cucumber
1 cup sliced celery

Put bacon drippings, flour, sugar and salt in pan. Add water and vinegar. Cook over low heat until sauce is smooth. Mix vegetables and rice. Pour sauce over and toss. Sprinkle with crumbled bacon.

Ham Salad

1 1/2 cups elbow macaroni (cooked to pkg directions)
1 cup diced ham
1 can tidbit pinapple, juice reserved
1 cup diced celery
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
2 TBL cornstarch
1/2 cup mayonnaise

Combine all except cornstarch, mayo, and juice. Add starch to juice and cook over low heat until thick. Cool. Add mayo to juice mixture, mix well and add to other ingredients. 


Chicken Salad

3 cup chicken
1 cup celery, diced
1 cup pineapple tidbits
1 cup shredded carrots
3 eggs, hard cooked and cut up
1 1/2 cups salad dressing
1/2 cup slivered almonds
1 can shoestring potatoes
1 TBL lemon juice

Mix all ingredients except potatoes which should be added just before serving.


Chicken Salad

4 cups diced cooked chicken
15 oz can pineapple chunks, drained
1 cup chopped celery
11 oz mandarin oranges, drained
1/2 cup sliced ripe pitted olives
1/2 cup green pepper, chopped
2 TBL grated onion
1 cup mayonnaise
1 TBL mustard

Blend mayo and mustard and toss over chicken, fruit, and vegetables. Cover and chill several hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Danish Potato Salad Dressing

1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup water
1/4 cup sugar
2 well beaten eggs
1/4 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 tsp prepared mustard
1 cup salad dressing

Combine all ingredients, except salad dressing, and eggs and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and very gradually beat in eggs. Cook, stirring constantly until slightly thickened (about 5 min). Remove from heat and beat in 1 cup salad dressing. Add potatoes, eggs, and onion as desired.


Salmon Salad
1 can salmon, drained and flaked
2 or 3 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1 to 2 TBL pickles, cut fine
2 TBL onion, minced
1/2 cup mayonnaise

Toss together and add mayo according to taste.


Banana Salad

1 egg
3/4 cup sugar
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL flour
3/4 cup sweet cream
dash salt

Cook the above ingredients for dressing. While dressing is cooling, slice as many bananas into a bowl as desired, then crush a few salted peanuts. Pour dressing over bananas and sprinkle peanuts on top. (May leave peanuts whole)


----------



## TerriLynn

Lemon Egg Drop Soup

3 eggs, slightly beaten
6 cups chicken broth
1 chicken breast
4 to 6 TBL raw brown rice
2 TBL lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste
parsley

Combine broth, chicken and rice. Simmer until chicken is well done. Shred into very thin slivers. (can do ahead here) Reheat. Combine eggs and lemon juice. Add a ladle of hot stock to eggs, whisk, and return to stock. Salt and pepper to taste. Low heat 3 to 4 minutes, stirring constantly until hot and creamy. Add parsley.

Split Pea Barley Soup

1 1/2 cups (12 oz) split peas
6 TBL (3 oz) barley
6 cups chicken broth ( or more)
3 TBL oil
2 celery ribs, chopped
2 onions, sliced
2 carrots, sliced
2 potatoes, sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
salt and pepper to taste

Simmer peas, barley in broth 1 hour. Pour oil in skillet, add remaining vegetable ingredients and stir fry 5 min. Stir into pea mixture. Heat through. Salt and pepper to taste.

Reuben Soup

1 gallon milk (may use part half and half)
8 oz corned beef
8 oz swiss cheese
1 lb sauerkraut
rye bread croutons (optional)

Combine all ingredients except croutons and heat to boiling point. cook until cheese is melted using care so as not to burn. May garnish with croutons.

Kraut Burgers

1/2 cup sugar
2 TBL margarine
2 eggs, beaten
2 pkgs yeast
2 tsp salt
2 cups hot water
4 cups flour

Mix well and then add yeast that has been dissolved in the hot water with 2 tsp sugar. Mix all together and then add more flour until dough is ready to knead. Knead for about 5 min. and then let rise for about 2 hours. In the meantime boil 1 medium head of cabbage (shredded) and 1 onion (chopped) until tender. Add salt and pepper to taste. Brown 1 lb hamburger. Drain cabbage and hamburger well. Then mix cabbage and hamburger together. Roll dough on floured board until about 1/4" thick. Cut into squares 4 x 4". Then put meat mixture in the center. Bring up the opposite corners and pinch together. Put on a greased pan and bake in a 350* oven for 30 min.

Meat Sauce

8 oz catsup
5 oz Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp celery salt
8 oz tomato sauce
1/4 cup vinegar
2 lbs brown sugar

Spareribs: Brown meat in shortening or oil, drain well. Pour sauce over ribs and bake. This is enough sauce for 6 large sections of ribs. Best if baked the day before and sets in refrigerator in sauce, reheat and serve.
Venison, beef, antelope, or buffalo: Very good on chops. Brown as with ribs, drain, bake, and let set a day. 
For barbecued sandwiches on buns: Brown a roast, drain, and cook in sauce. Slice the roast, and marinate in the sauce for a day, heat, and serve on buns. Reheat in a crock pot and take to a picnic or tailgate party.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potatoes in Blender

1 cup milk
3 eggs
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 cups cubed cheddar cheese
2 TBL soft butter or margarine
1 small onion, quartered
4 medium size raw potatoes, peeled and cut in small pieces
1/2 green pepper, seeded and cut in pieces (optional)

Blend all ingredients in blender until just blended. Do not overblend. Pour into a 1 1/2 quart greased casserole dish. Bake one hour in a preheated oven at 350*. 

Frank and Potato Bake

1 lb frankfurters
2/3 cup reconstituted dry milk
1 TBL flour
8 oz process cheese spread
2 TBL minced onion
2 tsp finely snipped parsley
8 cups potatoes, cooked, peeled and sliced
1/8 tsp salt

Reserve 3 franks. Slice remaining franks and set aside. In saucepan, stir flour into milk until smooth. Add cheese; cook and stir until thickened and smooth. Add onion, parsley and salt. Fold cheese mixture into potatoes and sliced franks. Turn into a 2 quart casserole. Bake, covered at 350* for 40 min. Halve the reserved franks, arrange in pin wheel atop casserole. Bake uncovered for 10 min.

Charcoal Baked Potatoes

5 whole potatoes
1 medium onion, sliced
1/2 cup butter, softened
seasoned salt

Wash potatoes and slice into 1/4" slices keeping potato intact. Insert butter and and a slice of onion between each potato slice. Salt with seasoned salt. Roll entire potato in aluminum foil tightly and place on grill for 1 hour.

Broccoli and Corn

1 pkg broccoli (thawed)
2 cans cream style corn
3/4 cup cracker crumbs
1 egg beaten
3 strips bacon, fried and broken into bites
grated cheese

Mix all ingredients together and put in a greased casserole dish. Top with grated cheese. Bake at 350* for 45 min

Bean Casserole

8 slices bacon, cut up
1 medium onion, chopped fine
1 can pork and beans
1 can lima beans, drained
1 can red kidney beans, drained
4 oz American cheese, cubed
1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup catsup
2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
parmesan cheese

Slightly brown bacon and onions. Combine with beans, cheese, brown sugar, catsup, and Worcestershire sauce in greased casserole. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Bake at 350* for 30 min.
Variation: May add 1 lb browned hamburger.

Green Beans Delicious

2 cans French-cut green beans
3 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1 cup sour cream
1/2 lb diced soft cheese (Velveeta or American)

Drain beans, place in baking dish, and sprinkle with garlic salt and pepper. Make cheese sauce by melting together flour, butter, sour cream, and diced cheese (will look curdled but will smooth out when melted) Cover beans with cheese sauce and top with buttered bread crumbs. Bake at 350* until bubbly. Make your own bread crumbs by buttering white bread slices well. Bake in a slow oven (225*-250*) until hard, but not brown. Crumb.

Serbian Cabbage

1 medium head cabbage, shredded fine
1 can (13 oz) evaporated milk
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup butter or margarine

Place cabbage in shallow 4 quart casserole. Pour milk over, sprinkle with bread crumbs and dot with butter. Cover. Bake in a preheated oven 350* for 30 min. Uncover. Bake 30 min or until crumbs are lightly browned and cabbage is tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Beef and Bean Casserole

1 lb ground beef
3 to 4 sliced raw potatoes
1 onion, sliced
1 15 oz can pork and beans
1 can tomato soup
Bacon strips

In a greased 3 quart casserole, slice potatoes. Place onion slices over potatoes. Add raw hamburg, then pork and beans. Spoon tomato soup on next. Lay a few strips of bacon on top. Bake covered casserole for 1 1/2 hours at 350*

Chocolate Pudding Mix

1 cup non fat dry milk
2/3 cup sugar
6 TBL cornstarch
1/3 cup cocoa
1/4 tsp salt

Pudding:
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup pudding mix
2 tsp butter or margarine
1/4 tsp vanilla or almond extract
whipped topping (optional)

Combine mix ingredients; store in an airtight container or resealable plastic bag. yield 1 3/4 cups mix (7 batches of pudding)

To make pudding: combine water and mix in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring occasionally. Cook and stir for 2 min. Remove from the heat, stir in butter and extract. Pour into a serving dish. Serve war or chilled, top with whipped topping if desired.

Blueberry Sour Cream Pie

1 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup flour
2 eggs
2 cups sour cream
3/4 tsp vanilla

Mix well, pour into a pie shell and bake at 350* for 30 min. Top with 1 can blueberry pie filling. Chill. Top with cool whip.

Cheese Bean Dip

1 can bean with bacon soup
1 (12 oz) pkg Monterey Jack Cheese, grated
1 tsp garlic powder
1 green onion, sliced
2 to 3 drops Tabasco sauce
1 (8 oz) sour cream

In a fondue pot, heat soup (no water). Add cheese slowly. when cheese has blended with the soup, add the sour cream. Mix in garlic powder, green onion and Tabasco sauce. Serve with corn chips. Can also be used as an entree served over french bread with slice of ham.

Tomato-Cheese Fondue

1 (1 3/8 oz) pkg onion soup
2 cups tomato juice
1 TBL lemon juice
1 lb shredded American Cheese
1 TBL parsley flakes

Combine soup mix, tomato juice and lemon juice. Simmer for 15 min. Add cheese. 1/4 cup at a time, and stir until melted. Add parsley flakes and stir gently. Spear rye or French Bread cubes, mushrooms, or raw cauliflower and dip in cheese fondue.

Caramel Fondue

1/2 cup oleo, melted
2 cups brown sugar
1 cup white Karo Syrup
1 can sweetened condensed milk
2 TBL water

Mix all ingredients and cook to 230* (stringy stage) Remove from heat and add 1 tsp vanilla. Great for dipping apples.

Pasta and Sausage Soup
1 1/2 lb bratwurst
2 medium green peppers, cut into strips
1 medium onion, chopped
1 small garlic clove, minced
1 28 oz can tomatoes
2 cups bow tie macaroni
1 TBL sugar
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
2 chicken flavor bouillon cubes

In a large sauce pan over medium heat, cook sausages with 1/4 cup water about 20 min. Remove and cut into 1/4 inch thick slices. Cook peppers, onion, and garlic in saucepan until tender. Then add sausages, tomatoes, and their liquid, macaroni, sugar, Worcestershire sauce, bouillon and 6 cups of water. Heat to boiling. Reduce heat to low; cover and simmer 25 min, until macaroni is tender.

Pork Chops with Apples and Onions

4 large pork chops
2 or 3 apples
2 or 3 onions
1 1/2 cup beef bouillon broth

Trim excess fat from chops, reserving one small piece. Heat skillet over medium-high heat and reel with reserved piece of fat to coat bottom of skillet. Sear meat on both sides. Section apples; slice onions and cover chops with them. Pour broth over all. Cover (tilt cover) and simmer until broth is evaporated, about 45 min.

Round Steak Sauerbraten

1 1/2 lb round steak
1 TBL fat
1 envelope brown gravy mix
2 cups water
1 TBL minced onion
2 TBL white vinegar
2 TBL brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp ginger
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 bay leaf
noodles

Cut meat in small pieces. Brown in hot fat. Remove meat from skillet. Add water and gravy mix. Bring to boiling, stirring constantly . Stir in remaining ingredients, except noodles. Return meat to skillet; cover and simmer 1 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally. Remove bay leaf. Serve over noodles.

Pear Pudding

4 cups diced pears
2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp baking soda
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp cinnamon
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup oil

Combine eggs, sugar, vanilla and oil. Add flour, salt, and baking soda. Mix together and add pears. Bake in a 9 x 13 inch pan. Bake at 350* for 35-40 min.

Fudgesicles

1/2 cup sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
3 TBL cocoa
2 1/2 cup milk
1 tsp vanilla
1 TBL margarine (optional)

Optional: Use one box chocolate pudding mix (not instant) Prepare with 3 cups milk.

Combine sugar, cornstarch, cocoa, and milk in heavy saucepan. Cook over low heat until thickened, stirring constantly. Add vanilla and margarine. Freeze in popsicle molds or small waxed paper cups. Insert sticks into paper cups when mixture is partially frozen. To serve, peel off paper cup.

Creamy Hamburg on Buns

1 lb hamburg
1 small Cheez Whiz (4 oz)
1/2 cup catsup
1 tsp mustard
1 tsp salt
1 can cream of chicken or cream of celery soup
diced onion to taste

Brown and drain hamburg. Add remaining ingredients; mix well. Top buns and broil.


----------



## TerriLynn

Brown Sugar Toast

1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup oleo
2 TBL half and half
2 TBL grated lemon rind
12 slices toast

Cream the brown sugar and oleo till light and fluffy. Add cream and lemon rind and mix well. Spread mixture on toast, spread side up, on ungreased cookie sheet. Toast under preheated broiler for 3 min. watch until brown sugar mixture bubbles. Serve immediately.

Dilled Chicken Ham Salad

1 (6.5 oz) can each chunk ham and chunk chicken OR 1 1/2 cups each cooked and cubed ham, and chicken
1 cup finely chopped celery
1/3 cup minced onion
2 TBL lemon juice
1 TBL dijon mustard
3/4 cup mayo
1/2 tsp dill weed

Combine all ingredients. Eat on crackers or as a cold sandwich filling, or as an open faced hot sandwich, with a slice of swiss cheese melted on top. May also be served as a salad with tomato slices on lettuce or inside tomato cups.

French Toast

2 TBL corn syrup (light or dark)
1/2 cup butter or oleo
1 cup packed brown sugar
5 eggs
1 1/2 cup milk
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt

Simmer the first 3 ingredients until syrupy. Pour this mixture over the bottom of 9 x 13 inch pan. (Do not use glass) Use 1 loaf unsliced white bread and slice into 12 to 16 slices. Place over sugar-butter mixture in pan. Pile 2 or 3 slices high. Beat next 4 ingredients and pour over bread. Cover dish and refrigerate over night. Uncover and bake 45 min at 350* Serve hot or warm or French toast will harden in pan. May be reheated.

Pepperoni and Pasta

3/4 lb cooked spaghetti
1 cup whole milk
2 eggs
1 large jar spaghetti sauce
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
8 oz sliced pepperoni

Preheat oven to 350*. Spray 9 x 13 inch dish with Pam cooking spray. Mix Spaghetti sauce, milk, eggs, cooked spaghetti, and cheese, and place in pan. Place pepperoni on top. Bake 30 min.

Raisin/Pineapple Amber Sauce

1/2 cup brown sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
1 tsp mustard
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup water

Mix and heat to a boil, stirring constantly. Add the following:

2 TBL vinegar
1 cup applesauce
1 cup raisins or Pineapple chunks


Sauerkraut Meatballs (Sauce)

1 can whole cranberry sauce (not orange)
1 cup sauerkraut, drained
1 jar chili sauce (Heinz, refill jar with water)
1 cup brown sugar

Heat together, then add meatballs.


----------



## TerriLynn

Darold's Beets

1 8 oz can beets
1/2 cup plain yogurt
1 TBL lemon juice
2 tsp sugar

Mix yogurt, lemon juice and sugar. Pour on beets and chill.

Onions

12 onions
1 cup brown sugar
4 TBL butter

Cut onions in halves or quarters. Place in casserole. Sprinkle brown sugar over top and dot with butter. Cover and cook in a 350* oven for 1 1/2 hours.

AH Hongs Fish

1 (12 oz) pkg frozen ocean perch, or other fillets, thawed
1 egg, beaten
1 TBL flour
2 TBL vegetable oil
Hot cooked rice
1/4 cup catsup
2 TBL sugar
2 TBL vinegar
1/4 cup minced onion
3/4 cup chopped celery

Cut fish in serving pieces. Mix egg and flour. Coat fillets with the mixture. Saute on both sides in hot oil until browned and done. Mix catsup, sugar, and vinegar. Add salt and pepper to taste. Pour over cooked fish and bring just to a boil. Add onion and celery. Simmer for 2-3 min. Serve on rice.

Ham Egg Casserole

2 TBL minced onion
6 TBL butter
6 TBL flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 cup milk
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
6 hard boiled eggs
2 cups cooked cubed ham
2 TBL chopped parsley
Paprika (optional)
2 cups cooked cubed potatoes

Cook onions in butter. Blend in flour and salt. Cook until bubbly. Add milk slowly until smooth and thick. Add cheese until melted. Reserve 1/4 cup. Add eggs, potatoes, ham and parsley. Pour in 2 quart baking dish. Top with remaining cheese. Sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 350* for 30-40 min. May garnish with more egg slices.

Hamburger Casserole

1 lb hamburger, browned and drained
1 regular size can creamed corn
1 small pkg cheddar cheese
5 or 6 medium size potatoes, cooked and mashed

Mix hamburg and corn and put in a 2 quart casserole dish. Place mashed potatoes on top of burger/corn mixture. Sprinkle cheese on top. Bake 350* for 30 min.

German Skillet Dinner

1 medium can sauerkraut, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup celery, diced
1/4 cup green pepper, diced
1 small onion, diced
1/2 tsp salt
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 1/2 cup tomato juice
sugar to taste ** Optional

Mix all ingredients in skillet or casserole dish. Cover and simmer for 30 min over low heat or 1 hour in oven at 350*.

Sweet and Sour Sausages

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 cup pineapple juice
1/2 tsp salt
1 TBL ketchup
1 TBL cornstarch
1 large can pineapple chunks
2 pkg cooked brown and serve sausages
Green pepper

Heat cornstarch and vinegar. Add rest of ingredients. Cook and stir until thick. Add chunks of green pepper, pineapple and sausages. To serve as a meal add chicken and serve over rice.

Microwave Wild Rice

6 oz pkg wild rice
2 1/2 cup hot water
1/2 stick margarine
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onion
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1 TBL chicken bouillon

Mix last 6 ingredients; simmer on high for 3 min in browning dish. Add rice, cover, and place back in microwave for 5 min to blend flavors. NOTE***** I copied this just as written in the cookbook, however I don't think this is enough time to cook the rice, I am guessing but I would think cooking this covered for at least 20 min and then checking it for doneness would be a good idea.

Popsicles

1 pkg Jello
1 pkg Kool Aid
1 cup boiling water
4 cups cold water

Choose same flavor of Jello and Kool Aid. Mix together and put in Tupperware cups or ice cube trays.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Rounds

1/2 lb grated sharp cheese
1/2 lb oleo, 2 sticks
2 cups flour
2 cups rice krispies

Add oleo, flour, and rice krispies to grated cheese; mix well. Form into small balls and flatten with a fork. Bake at 350* for 15 min. Store in airtight container in refrigerator or freeze.

Chicken Spread

1 3oz pkg cream cheese
2 TBL mayonnaise
salt
1 can chicken
1/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Mix together. Shape into a ball or put in fancy dish. Serve with crackers or small rye slices.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean and Tomato Rice Soup

2 quart water
1 lb White Beans (Great Northern)
2 medium onions, finely chopped
1 cup parsley, minced (loosely packed)
1/3 cup olive oil
4 cloves garlic, mashed
2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp oregano
1 bay leaf
1 (1lb 12 oz) can peeled, crushed, tomatoes
2 cups water
3 cups cooked brown rice
1/4 cup dry sherry
dash hot pepper sauce
freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Bring 2 quarts water to a boil in a soup pot and add beans. (or soak the washed beans in 2 quarts water overnight, and bring to a boil) Boil 4-5 min and then reduce heat to simmer. Cook until beans are tender (about 1 hour) Saute onions, parsley, and garlic in oil until mixture is soft. Add to beans with salt, oregano, bay leaf, tomatoes, and the 2 cups water. Simmer for another 40 min; then add rice and sherry. Simmer 10 min. Add pepper sauce to taste and serve with grated cheese. 

Sauerkraut and Noodles

1 quart sauerkraut, drained well
1 (1 lb) pkg noodles, cooked
1/2 lb bacon, fried crisp, and crumbled
1 can mushroom soup
1 can milk

Mix all together. Bake in greased casserole. Dot with butter. Bake at 350* for 2 hours. (May add Kielbasa)

Sauerkraut Dish

1 large can sauerkraut
1 cup uncooked rice
1 onion, sliced
1 can mushrooms

Mix all together. Crumble 2 lbs hamburg over sauerkraut. Pour 3/4 of large can of V-8 tomato juice over mixture. Salt and pepper to taste. Bake in a casserole dish at 325* for one hour.

Turkey-In-The-Strawganoff (Good for after-holiday leftover turkey)

2 cups minced onion
1 cup butter
8 cups cubed, cooked turkey
4 cloves minced garlic
1/2 cup flour
4 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
4 (6 oz) cans mushroom pieces
4 (10 1/2 oz) cans cream of chicken soup
4 cups sour cream
1/2 cup minced parsley, chives, or dill

Saute onion in butter. Stir in cubed turkey, garlic, flour, salt, pepper, and mushrooms. Saute 5 min. Add soup and simmer uncovered 10 min. Stir in sour cream. Sprinkle with parsley. Serve on fluffy cooked rice or cooked noodles.


Baked Cod with Sour Cream

2 lb cod fillets
1/4 cup oleo
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 cup sour cream

Lay fish on greased, shallow pan or baking dish. In small saucepan melt oleo; add cheese and sour cream. Pour over fish and bake at 400* for 20 min or until fish is flaky and to golden brown.

Rice Casserole (Delicious with Chicken)

1 cup raw rice
1 (10 oz) can onion soup, undiluted
1 (10 oz) can chicken broth, undiluted
6 TBL margarine
salt and pepper to taste


Preheat oven to 325*. Use a 2 quart casserole. Combine all ingredients in casserole. Bake 1 hour. Stir once after 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Keilbasa

1 cup chili sauce
1 cup pineapple preserves
1/3 cup vinegar

Cook Keilbasa (or hot dogs) and slice 1/4 inch thick. Cook chili sauce, pineapple preserves and vinegar about 10 min. Add meat and simmer 5 min. 

Chinese Style Fried Calves Liver

1 lb liver
1 tsp salt
3 TBL soy sauce
1/3 cup cornstarch
1 cup vegetable oil
1 cup sliced onion
1/2 cup sliced celery
1/2 cup julianne cut green pepper
1/2 tsp sugar

Rinse the liver, cut in bite sized pieces and dry on paper towels. Marinate liver in a mixture of the salt and 1 TBL soy sauce for 15 min. Drain the liver and roll in the cornstarch. Heat the oil until it bubbles and fry the liver until browned. Remove the liver. Pour off all of the oil except 3 TBL. In the oil remaining, saute the onion, celery, and green pepper for 5 min. Add the sugar, remaining soy sauce and the liver. Cook 2 min, stirring constantly.

Ham Accompaniment

Mix 1 can applesauce with horseradish to taste, serve with ham.


----------



## TerriLynn

Taco Sauce

1 large can tomato sauce
4 tsp chili powder
4 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp garlic powder
Tabasco sauce to taste

Shake well and refrigerate for 24 hours.

Swiss Muesli

1/2 cup uncooked oatmeal
2 apples, chopped but not peeled
2 TBL raisins
2 TBL pecans or walnuts
1 TBL wheat germ
1-2 TBL honey
1-2 TBL lemon juice
1/2 - 1 cup yogurt

Mix all ingredients together (except honey, lemon and yogurt). In a separate bowl mix honey, lemon, and yogurt. Then add to the rest of the ingredients. Mix gently. For a salad, serve on a bed of lettuce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mock Tacos

1 to 1 1/2 lb hamburger
1 onion, diced
1 pkg brown gravy mix
1 can tomatoes
1 tsp chili powder
1 can whole kernel corn
1 can sliced mushrooms
1 pkg corn chips
1 8oz grated cheddar cheese

Brown the hamburger with the onion. Add and simmer 30 min the rest of ingredients, except corn chips and cheese. Serve over corn chips, top with cheddar cheese. You can also add some cheese in the hot mixture the last few minutes.

Overnight Chicken Casserole

2 cups chicken
2 cups clear broth
1 can cream of celery
1 can cream of mushroom
1/2 lb velveeta, cubed
2-3 boiled eggs
1 med onion
pkg Pasta, uncooked
Pimento; optional

Mix all ingredients and refrigerate overnight. Cover with crushed cornflakes and bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Smoky Link Casserole

3-4 large potatoes, cubed
1 can corn, with juices
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 pkg smoky links

Boil cubed potatoes 5 min; drain. Place in casserole dish. Mix in rest of ingredients. Bake at 325* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spaghetti Pie

6 oz thin spaghetti, cooked
2 TBL margarine
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 eggs, well beaten
1/2 lb ground beef
1 cup small curd cottage cheese or ricotta cheese
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1 32 oz jar spaghetti sauce

While spaghetti is hot, mix with butter, Parmesan cheese and eggs. Spread spaghetti in buttered 10 in pie pan. In skillet cook ground beef until it loses red color. Add spaghetti sauce and heat thoroughly. Spread cottage cheese over bottom of crust. Spoon meat mixture on top of cottage cheese. Bake uncovered in a 350* oven for 20 min. Sprinkle Mozzarella in center of pie and bake 5 min or until cheese is melted. Remove from oven and cut.

Balkenbri

2 lb pork livers
2-3 lb pork roast
2 lb pork sausage
1 onion
5-6 cups buckwheat flour

Cook liver and roast separate. When done, grind the liver, roast, sausage, and onion. Put all together and add 6 cups water; add salt and taste. Cook 1/2 hour on low heat, stirring occasionally. Turn heat off and add Buckwheat flour, a little at a time, stirring and adding flour until stiff. Place in ungreased pans to cool. 
To serve, slice thin and fry. Excellent served on bread with dark Karo syrup.


Worlds Greatest Pizza Sauce

1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce
1 (6 oz) can tomato paste
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
1 clove garlic, chopped fine
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp oregano
3/4 tsp basil
1/2 tsp crushed sweet pepper flakes

Mix all ingredients and pour on pizza crust. Add other toppings to pizza as desired.

Fancy Carrots

1 (8 oz) can pineapple chunks, drained and save juice.
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 TBL butter
2 tsp cornstarch
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 (16 oz) can carrots

Combine pineapple juice, brown sugar, butter, cornstarch, and cinnamon. Cook and stir until mixture clears and thickens. Add pineapple and carrots. heat through and serve immediately.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thank you TerriLynn for all your many efforts to create of the greatest threads in HomesteadingToday history!!!!! We are loving it!!!


----------



## TerriLynn

CajunSunshine said:


> Thank you TerriLynn for all your many efforts to create of the greatest threads in HomesteadingToday history!!!!! We are loving it!!!


Thank you so much for saying so!!


----------



## Oregon1986

These are some great recipes,i'm gonna try some of them out


----------



## TerriLynn

Oregon1986 said:


> These are some great recipes,i'm gonna try some of them out


I hope you find some winners!


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Sandwich Spread

Chop up meat (such as ham, bologna, or leftover roast) in blender. Add desired amount of mayonnaise, onion, and pickle relish. Mix well. Meat spread stores well in any airtight container.

Pickled Bologna

1 pint apple cider vinegar
1 ring bologna
1 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp pickling spice

Cut bologna in chunks. Pack in quart jar. Pour spice on top of bologna. Dissolve sugar and salt in vinegar. Pour over bologna.

Horseradish Pickles

1 gallon apple cider vinegar
1 cup sugar 
1 cup salt
1/2 cup mustard seed or ground mustard

Wash and dry pickles. Pack them in quart jars. To each jar add: 
1 tsp sugar
2 pieces horseradish

Cover with vinegar mixture. Do not cook. Use any kind of jars. Let set 2 weeks before eating.


Canned Fruit Pie Filling

1 cup cornstarch
3 cups sugar
1 tsp salt
8 cups water

Mix in saucepan. Heat to a boil and boil until thick. Fills 7 quart jars. Cold pack 15 min. Fill with fruit.

Cheese Chili Dogs

Fix chili dogs as usual. Place diced onions, shredded cheese and Mozzarella cheese over hot dog. Put chili sauce in bun and melt cheese under broiler.

Taco Shells

3 eggs
1 cup flour
2 TBL oil
1 1/2 cup milk
1 tsp salt
1/2 cup yellow cornmeal

Beat eggs with milk in bowl. Sift flour and salt; then add corn meal. Beat just until smooth. Lightly grease a frypan over low heat. Pour a scant 1/4 cup of batter at a time. Bake until pancake top appears dry and underside is golden. Turn and brown other side. Repeat, greasing pan lightly each time.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pea And Peanut Salad

10 oz frozen peas
1 cup salted peanuts
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup salad dressing
1/2 cup sour cream
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Cook peas and cool. Mix the rest of ingredients together. Cool and serve.

Mickey Casserole

Mix together:

1 cup macaroni
2 cups ham, chopped
1 lb cheese, chopped
2 green peppers
1 can mushroom stems and pieces
12 soda crackers, crushed

whip and pour over top:
2 cups milk
2 eggs

Do not mix in. Bake at 350* for 1 hour. 

Toad In The Hole

1 lb link sausage
1/2 lb bacon
4 oz flour
pinch salt
2 eggs
2/3 cup milk
2 TBL melted butter

Cook sausage and cut into bite size pieces. Cook bacon and cut into pieces. Put bacon and sausage in a greased baking dish (use a heavy dish) Put in 400* oven to keep hot. Mix remaining ingredients; pour over bacon and sausage. Bake 425* for 1 hour.

Tropical Hamburger

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 egg
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 loaf french bread cut in half lengthwise
1 (20 oz) can sliced pineapple
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1 TBL soy sauce
1 green pepper, cut in strips

Heat oven to 500* or broil. Mix been, egg, milk, bread crumbs, salt and pepper. Spread evenly on cut surfaces of bread. Broil about 4 inches from flame for about 8-10 min. Until brown.
Meanwhile, drain pineapple and save juice. Mix brown sugar and cornstarch. Stir in pineapple juice, vinegar and soy sauce. Cook and stir until mixture boils. Brush broiled meat with pineapple juice mixture; top with pineapple slices and green pepper. Return to broiler for 2 min to heat topping.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pizza Loaf

1 egg
1 (10 oz) can pizza sauce (1 1/4 cup)
1/4 tsp pepper
3 cups corn flakes
2 lbs ground beef
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 (6 oz) pkg mozzarella cheese

Place egg, pizza sauce, seasoning and corn flakes in bowl. Mix well. Add ground beef and onion; mix in. Place half the meat mixture in bottom of ungreased 9 x 9 x 2 pan. Put 3 slices of cheese over meat mixture. Press remaining meat mixture on top over cheese. Bake at 350* for about an hour. Cut remaining cheese into strips. Remove loaf from oven. Lay cheese on top. Bake 5 min or so until cheese is melted.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Balls

2 lbs ground beef
1 cup cornflake crumbs
2 tsp garlic salt
1 large onion, diced
1 cup applesauce
1 egg
tomato juice

Mix together. Add salt and pepper; roll into small balls. Place in casserole dish. Pour tomato juice over meat balls. Place in oven and bake 1 1/2 to 2 hours, depending on amount of meat balls being baked. 

Turkey Sloppy Joes

5 cooked turkey legs, meat removed from bone
1 medium onion, diced
1/2 cup barbecue sauce
2 stalks celery, diced
2 cups turkey broth, (or more)
salt and pepper to season

Combine turkey, celery, onion, and seasoning; cook 1/2 hour. Add turkey broth, approximately 2 cups or more to make for sloppy joes. Makes enough filling for 12-15 buns.

Beef Pasta

Mix 1 pound ground beef into your favorite meat loaf recipe. Add:

1 can drained vegetables
1 can mushrooms

Form into loaf with meat. Roll out pie crust. Place in center of 12 inch crust and fold crust over meat, like a turnover. Place upside down in a 2 quart greased baking dish. Bake at 400* for 30-45 min.

Skillet Supper

1 lb ground beef
1 onion
1 can mushrooms
1 can cheddar cheese soup (or cream of mushroom soup)

Brown ground beef and onion. Add soup and simmer. Place on hamburg buns.

Pork Roll Ups

Pastry: Mix 2 cups Bisquick according to package directions.

2 cups sausage, cooked
1/4 cup grated carrot
1 TBL shredded green pepper
1 TBL grated onion
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp soy sauce
1/4 cup milk

Combine meat with remaining ingredients. Mix well. Roll pastry and spread mixture. Roll, jelly-roll fashion. Cut into 12 1 inch thick slices. Place on greased cookie sheet. Bake at 450* for 25 min. Serve with mushroom or cheese sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barley Casserole

1/2 cup butter or margarine
1 lb mushrooms, sliced
1 1/2 cup chopped onion
1 lb medium barley
5 cups chicken broth
4 oz egg noodle spirals, cooked
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
pinch saffron (optional)

Preheat oven to 350*. Melt 1/4 cup butter in large skillet. Saute mushrooms for 3-4 minutes and remove mushrooms. Add remaining butter and saute onion until transparent. Add 2 1/2 cups broth, noodles and seasonings. Bake in a greased casserole, covered, for 30 min. Remove from oven. When cooled, wrap and freeze
To serve: Add remaining 2 1/2 cups broth to casserole. Cover and bake for 2 hours. Uncover during last 30 minutes. 
To prepare without freezing: Add all of both at one time, cover and bake 1 1/2 hours (uncover during last 30 min)

Cuban Black Bean Soup

3 TBL olive oil
1 med yellow onion, chopped
1 med green bell pepper, seeded and chopped
4 large cloves garlic, pressed
2 cups water
1 TBL dry onion bouillion
2 tsp ground cumin
2 tsp ground oregano
1 1/2 TBL red wine vinegar
3 15oz cans black beans, drained

In large soup pot, heat oil over medium heat. Add onion, green pepper and garlic. Cook until onion is translucent. Stir in remaining ingredients. Cover and reduce heat to simmer. Cook 30-45 min.


Tuscan Navy Bean Soup

2 TBL olive oil
1 med onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, pressed
3 cups vegetable broth
1 16 oz can peeled tomatoes, chopped
1 tsp dried basil
1/2 tsp dried oregano
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup any small uncooked pasta ( elbow, bow tie, etc)
1 16 oz can navy beans, with liquid
grated parmesan cheese

Heat olive oil in large soup pot over medium heat. Add onion and saute about 1 min. Add garlic, broth, tomatoes and spices. Bring to boil. Stir in pasta. Reduce heat to low and cover. Simmer about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add beans and heat through. Top each serving with parmesan cheese.

Spicy Lentil Soup

3 TBL margaine
1/2 small onion, chopped
5 cloves garlic, pressed
1/2 tsp grated fresh ginger root
dash cayenne pepper
green chili pepper to taste, seeded and minced or 1 4 oz can chopped green chilies
1 cup red or yellow lentils
4-5 cups water
1 slice lemon
salt to taste
1/4 cup cilantro leaves, chopped

Heat 2 TBL butter in medium saucepan over low heat. Saute onion, garlic, ginger, cayenne and green chilies. Cover and cook for 5 minutes. Add lentils, 4 cups water and lemon slice. Season with salt.
Cook for 20-30 minutes until lentils have thickened. Add extra water for thinner texture. Remove lemon slice. Stir in chopped cilantro and serve.

Quick Cheese Sauce

2 TBL margarine
2 TBL flour
1 cup milk
salt to taste
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

In heavy saucepan melt margarine over low heat. Stir in flour until smooth. Gradually add milk and salt, stirring to keep sauce smooth. Cook and stir over medium heat until thickened. Stir in cheese until melted


Mushroom Gravy

2 TBL butter
8 oz small white or 4 oz ****ake mushrooms, sliced
1 1/2 TBL cornstarch
1 cup broth
1 TBL soy sauce, optional

In medium saucepan, melt margarine over medium heat. Add mushrooms, cover and cook until soft. In measuring cup, dissolve cornstarch in small amount of broth. Pour cornstarch mixture and remaining broth into saucepan, stirring to mix.
Simmer uncovered, until thickened. Stir in soy sauce, if desired and simmer 2-3 more minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheesy Hominy Casserole

2 16 oz cans white hominy, drained
8 oz sour cream
1 4 oz can chopped green chilies, drained
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese

Combine in 2 quart casserole. Bake at 350* for 25 min.


Taco Casserole

2 cups cooked rice
2 TBL margarine, melted
3 TBL taco seasoning mix
1 16 oz can refried beans
1 cup taco sauce
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
12 large tortilla, crushed
1 cup sour cream
sliced black olives

Combine rice, margarine, and taco seasoning. In separate bowl, combine refried beans and 1/2 cup taco sauce. Spread half bean mixture in bottom of 2 quart casserole. Top with half the rice mixture, 1/4 cup taco sauce, 1 cup cheese and chips. Repeat layers excluding chips.
Bake at 350* for 20 min. Remove from oven and top with sour cream and olives. Bake again for 5 minutes.


Mexican Filling

3 TBL oil
1 medium yellow onion, diced
3 cloves garlic
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup bulghur (cracked) wheat
1 cup salsa
1-2 cups tomato juice
3 TBL taco seasoning mix

In large skillet heat oil over med heat. Saute onion, garlic and green pepper until tender. Add bulghur. Saute 1 minute, stirring well.
Stir in salsa, 1 cup tomato juice, and taco seasoning. Cover and reduce heat. Let simmer, stirring occasionally. Cook for 10-15 minutes until mixture is slightly chewy, adding more tomato juice if necessary.

Delicious Tomato Juice

Put together in fine food chopper:

1 pk red ripe tomatoes
2 bunches celery
1 bunch parsley
4 large onions
2 red or green peppers

Mix all together and simmer 1 1/2 hours, then strain. Reheat and add:
1/2 cup sugar
1/3 cup salt

Seal in hot jars.


Egg Noodles

1 egg
2 TBL water
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup flour, or more if needed

Break egg in bowl, add water and flour until stiff dough. Roll out on floured board until as thin as you can get it. Let stand at least 1 hour or more. Cut into thin strips about 1/4 inch thick. Roll out like jelly to get best results.

Olive and Tuna Super Supper

1 can asparagus, drained
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 cup grated cheese
1 cup evaporated milk
3 cups cooked, drained noodles
2/3 cup cut ripe olives
1 cup canned tuna fish

Add water to asparagus liquid to make one cup. Melt butter. Blend in flour, salt, and mustard. Stir in vegetable liquid and cook until thick. Add Worcestershire sauce, grated cheese, and evaporated milk. Stir until cheese melts. Take from heat and add asparagus, noodles, olives and tuna fish. Put in greased 1 1/2 quart baking dish. Bake at 350* for 30 min.

Spanish Rice

1 lb ground beef
salt and pepper
1/2 green pepper and onion, chopped
2/3 cup rice, uncooked
1 cup hot water
2 to 3 cups tomatoes

Mix all together and put in greased casserole. Bake at 325* for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, or until done. Stir occasionally.

Seven In One Hot Dish

Grease baking dish. Slice potatoes and put a layer in greased dish, then canned carrots and place a little onion, sliced, hamburger, salt and pepper. Repeat, then mix 1 can tomato soup with milk and pour over all ingredients. Bake until done.

Macaroni Loaf

1 pkg macaroni (cooked and cooled)
1 cup sweet milk
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1/4 cup melted butter
1 cup grated cheese
4 eggs, beaten
salt

Bake 40 min in a moderate oven. Serve with cream sauce or shredded carrots.


----------



## TerriLynn

Barbecued Hamburgers

1 1/2 lb hamburger
1/2 cup milk
1 cup bread crumbs
1 1/2 tsp salt

Make into patties, brown and lay in baking dish and cover with the following sauce. Bake in oven or heavy kettle on top of stove.

1 cup catsup
2 TBL vinegar
4 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup sugar
2 TBL chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup water

Mix and pour over meat and bake slowly for about 2 hours.


Meat Crust Casserole

1 lb ground beef
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBL mustard
1 cup finely diced celery
1/4 cup finely chopped green pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
2 TBL melted butter or margarine
1 egg
4 cups hot mashed potatoes
1 cup cooked peas

Combine meat with salt, pepper and mustard. Line sides and bottom of 2 1/2 quart baking dish with meat mixture. Cook celery, onion, and green pepper in butter until tender. Add egg to potatoes and beat until light and fluffy, then add celery mixture. Pile in center of meat and bake at 350* for 35 min. Remove from oven and sprinkle peas over top and bake at 350* for 10 min.

Bondins (From leftover meat)

1 TBL butter
add: 
1/2 cup soup stock
2 TBL bread crumbs

Let come to a boil, then add:
1 pint ground cold meat
salt and pepper to taste
little parsley
1 small onion
2 eggs

Put in greased cups, then place in pan of hot water and bake 20 min.

Sauce: 
1 TBL butter
1 TBL flour
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup soup stock
Place over fire until it boils, then add yolk of 1 egg.


Brown Sugar Pudding

1 cup brown sugar
2 cups water
2 TBL butter
1 cup flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup raisins

Boil brown sugar and water 5 min; add butter. Make a batter of 1/2 cup sugar, flour, baking powder, raisins, 1/2 cup water and 1 tsp vanilla. Add batter to syrup but don't stir. Bake 30 min at 400*.

Baked Cherry Pudding

1 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 TBL melted butter
1 3/4 cup drained cherries

Sift flour, salt, and baking powder together; add milk and shortening. Stir until smooth. Spread evenly in pan or casserole, arrange cherries on top. Heat 1 cup cherry juice to boiling and pour over cherries and batter. Bake immediately in 350* oven for 40 minutes. (One No. 2 can of cherries)

Essie's Casserole

2 lb ground chuck
6 cups seasoned bread stuffing
1/2 cup margarine
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of celery soup
grated cheese

Spread raw ground chuck loosely on bottom of lightly greased 9 x 13 inch pan. Put stuffing over meat. Pour melted margarine over stuffing. Mix diluted soups and pour over stuffing. Bake at 350* for 1 hour. Put cheese on top. Bake 10 to 15 min or until cheese melts. Cut into squares to serve. *** 2 cups chicken may be substituted for 1 pound of meat. Don't bake as long.

French Toast Sandwich

Texas bread
4 eggs
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp vanilla
shaved ham
sliced mozzarella cheese

Mix eggs, salt, milk and vanilla in shallow dish. Make sandwiches with Texas bread, ham and cheese. Dip sandwiches in French toast batter and grill on medium hot griddle.

Hawaiian Hoagies

Hoagie buns
Mustard
Sweet and Sour sauce
Ham 
Halved pineapple rings
shredded cheese

Put desired amounts of ingredients onto buns, wrap in aluminum foil and grill until hot.

Pizza Burgers

1 lb hamburger
1 onion, chopped
garlic salt to taste
pepper to taste
1 10oz can pizza sauce
1 6 oz pkg Mozzarella cheese

Brown hamburger and onion. Drain. Combine remaining ingredients. Add to hamburg. Spread on halves of buns or bread. Top with cheese and broil until bubbly.

Quick Shephard's Pie

1 lb ground chuck
1/2 cup seasoned dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 egg, slightly beaten
2 TBL water
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cups hot prepared mashed potatoes
1 cup cooked peas
1 cup cooked carrots

Preheat oven to 400*. Mix first 5 ingredients until well combined. Press over bottom and sides of 9 inch pie pan. Bake until brown and firm, about 15 min. Pour off any excess fat. Reduce oven heat to 350*. Stir in remaining ingredients. Spoon into meat shell. Bake until heated thoroughly and cheese begins to melt, about 10-15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sausage Potato Casserole

1 lb raw sausage meat (spicy is better)
3 cups cubed raw potatoes (3 to 4 med potatoes)
3 TBL flour
2 1/2 cups milk
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
Paprika

Pan fry the sausage; drain fat. Brown potato cubes slightly in sausage drippings. Stir sausage and potato together. Sprinkle with flour until flour is absorbed. Add milk; cook and stir until thickened slightly. Pour into 2 quart casserole dish. Sprinkle with cheese and paprika over top. Cover dish and bake at 350* for 30 min, uncover and bake an additional 15 min.

Smara Chicken Casserole

3 lb uncooked chicken
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 15 oz can chili without beans
1 4 oz can taco sauce
1/2 cup milk
1 small onion, chopped
1 pkg tortilla chips
1/2 lb sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 lb Monterey Jack Cheese, shredded

Cook chicken until tender, cut into 1 inch pieces. For sauce; Mix in large bowl; soups, chili, taco sauce, milk, and onions. Make 2 layers of each in a 9 x 13 pan- chicken, chips, sauce, and cheese. Bake at 350* for 45 min.

Pizza Burgers
2 cans Spam or Treet
1 can chili without beans
1/2 lb velveeta
1 medium onion

Grind (or use cheese grater) these ingredients together. Spread on halves of hamburger buns. Put in oven at 350* for 10-15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cornmeal Waffles

3/4 cup cornmeal
1/4 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder
1 TBL sugar
1/2 cup milk
4 TBL butter, melted
1 egg, separated

Combine cornmeal, flour, salt, baking powder, and sugar; sift together 3 times. Combine milk and butter; beat in egg yolk. Pour egg mixture into dry ingredients, mixing well. Fold in stiffly beaten egg white. Bake waffle iron until golden brown and done.


Chocolate Bread Pudding

4 slices stale bread
1 square unsweetened chocolate
4 cups milk
2 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla

Break bread into small pieces, cut up chocolate. Place chocolate,milk, bread into saucepan, heat to scalding, stirring occasionally. Beat eggs well. Add sugar, mix well. Pour hot mixture over eggs gradually, stirring constantly. Add vanilla; mix well. Pour into large casserole; place in pan of hot water. Bake for 1 hour at 350* or until knife inserted in center comes out clean.

Tangy Green Beans

2 tsp mustard
2 tsp sugar
1/3 cup butter
1/2 tsp salt
2 tsp lemon juice
2 TBL vinegar
3 cups cooked green beans

Combine mustard, sugar, butter, and salt in saucepan. Stir in lemon juice and vinegar. Cook over low heat, stirring until well blended. heat beans; arrange in serving dish. Pour sauce over beans; serve immediately.

Hawaiian Rice Balls With Cheese

1/4 lb cheddar cheese, grated
1 1/2 tsp horseradish
1 TBL mustard
1 cup cold cooked rice
salt

Shape cheese into small firm balls. Combine horseradish and mustard; blend well. Coat cheese balls with horseradish mixture. Press rice firmly around cheese balls; sprinkle lightly with salt. Fry in deep fat. 

Tahitian Pork And Bean Salad

1 lb can pork and beans
1 tsp soy sauce
1/4 tsp ground ginger
dash of garlic powder
1 8 oz can pear halves
1/4 cup sliced celery
1/4 cup sliced green onion
2 TBL chopped green pepper
salad greens

Combine beans, soy sauce, ginger, and garlic powder in large bowl. Drain pears thoroughly; cube. Add pears, celery, green onion and green pepper to bean mixture. Chill for about 2 hours. Serve on crisp salad greens; can garnish with toasted almonds.

Hawaiian Hamburgers in Sweet and Sour Sauce

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
2/3 cup cream
2/3 cup dry bread crumbs
1 tsp savory salt
1/2 tsp celery seed
1 15oz can pineapple chunks
1 TBL cornstarch
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
2 TBL soy sauce 
1 cup diced sweet pickles

Combine ground beef, onion, cream, crumbs, salt, and celery seed. Mix well; form into 12 patties. Brown in skillet in small amount of fat; drain off excess fat. Drain pineapple, reserving juice. Add water to reserved juice to make 1 cup; combine with cornstarch, vinegar, brown sugar, and soy sauce in small saucepan. Cook, stirring constantly , until thickened and clear. Add pineapple and pickles to beef patties; pour sauce over all. Simmered covered, for 15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Casserole

1 can creamed corn
1/2 cup grated cheese
1 egg
1 stick oleo
1 pkg Corn Muffin Mix

Cut up oleo in bottom of casserole dish. Mix corn, cheese, and egg; put in casserole. Sprinkle corn muffin mix on top. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Vegetable Soup with Kielbasa

1 TBL margarine
1 cup thinly sliced onion
8 oz kielbasa, sliced
4 cups chicken broth
1 16 oz pkg frozen Japanese vegetables
1/2 cup macaroni

Melt margarine in large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion; cook for 5 min until tender. Add kielbasa and broth; bring to a boil over high heat. Add vegetables and macaroni; return to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer fro 10-15 min until vegetables are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground Beef Casserole

Line casserole with 1 lb raw hamburger. Slice 4 potatoes and 1 onion; put in center. Spread 1 can cream of chicken soup over potatoes and onion. Pour 1 can vegetable soup over top. Bake at 350* for 2 hours, covered

Rice Casserole

Brown 1 1/2 lbs hamburg with one onion; put in casserole. Add 2 cans cream of chicken and 2 cans chicken noodle soup, and 3/4 cup rice; stir well. Bake at 350* for 1 1/2 hours.

Sauerkraut Casserole

1 27 oz can sauerkraut
1 can cream of mushroom soup
about 1/2 lb bacon

Rinse and drain sauerkraut. Cut bacon into pieces and fry until crisp. Drain all but 2 TBL bacon grease. Take grease, bacon, soup, and kraut; mix together. Pour into casserole dish, bake at 350* for 30-45 min. Can be done in crock pot also.

Pork Chop Stroganoff

4 pork chops
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 onion, chopped
8 oz sour cream

Brown pork chops. Place in baking dish and cover with chopped onion. Mix sour cream and soup together; pour over pork chops. Bake for 60 min at 325*. Serve over noodles or rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corned Beef Sandwich

1 can corned beef
1 TBL mayonnaise
1 small sour cream
1/2 pkg onion soup mix

Mix all ingredients together; spread on 1/2 bun and broil until warm. May be topped with a slice of cheese, if desired.

Pizza Burgers

6 oz Spam
6 oz cheddar cheese
1/2 lb ground beef
3/4 cup prepared spaghetti sauce
1/2 tsp chopped parsley flakes
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp oregano
pinch of sage

Grind Spam and cheese. Cook beef until lightly browned; drain. Add Spam, cheese, spaghetti sauce, and spices; mix well. Spread 1/4 cup on each bun half. Broil open face until hot.

Tijuana Meat Loaf

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 can chili beef soup
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup dried bread crumbs
1 egg, beaten
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 green pepper, chopped
1 tomato, chopped
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Thoroughly mix beef, onion, soup, bread crumbs, egg, chili powder, green pepper, and salt. Bake in a shallow pan (10 x 6 x 2 inch) at 350* for 1 1/4 hours. About 10 minutes before meat loaf is done, remove from oven and top with tomato and cheese. Return to oven until cheese is melted.

Potato And Beef Casserole

Arrange evenly in greased 2 quart baking dish, 4 cups sliced potatoes. Put in salt, pepper, and parsley flakes. 
Mix 1 lb ground beef, 1/2 cup milk, 1/2 cup soda crackers, 1/4 cup catsup, little onion, 1 tsp salt and pepper, and spread over potatoes.
****No cooking directions were included

Peach Cake

3 eggs, beaten well
1 1/2 cup sugar
1 cup oil
2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp baking soda
2 cups sliced peaches (canned is fine)
1/2 cup nuts (optional)

Mix together by hand and pour into greased and floured 9 x 13 inch pan. Dot with margarine and sprinkle with brown sugar. Bake at 350* for 35-40 min.

Corn Pudding

1 can creamed corn
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup milk
salt and pepper to taste
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup oleo
2 TBL flour

Mix together well. Bake at 350* for 1 hour to gold brown.

Chicken and Cheese Sandwich Filling

2 cans boned chicken
1 small jar cheez whiz
1 TBL onion
1 TBL pickle relish
1 TBL salad dressing

Mix together and put on hamburg buns. wrap in foil. Heat at 250* for 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Meat Balls Stroganoff

1 cup medium cracker crumbs
1 tsp salt
dash pepper
dash thyme or oregano
3/4 cup milk
2 eggs
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
2 TBL margarine or butter
2 beef bouillon cubes
1 cup boiling water
1 6oz can stems and pieces mushrooms
1 cup dairy sour cream

Combine first seven ingredients and mix well. Form into meat balls about 1 1/2" across. Brown slowly in margarine or bake in oven at 350* for about 25 minutes. Combine bouillon cubes and boiling water. Pour over meat and cook covered over low heat for about 30 min. Add mushrooms and sour cream, heat just to boiling. Serve over noodles or rice.

Red Beans With Rice

1/4 tsp pepper
dash of salt
1 lg or 2 med ham hocks
1 med onion, coarsely chopped
1 peg garlic, coarsely chopped
1 lb dry red beans (kidney)
1 lb reg white rice

After picking and washing beans, place in 4 quart pot with approximately 3 quarts of water. At same time, add pepper, salt, ham hocks, onion, and garlic. Cover over medium heat for approximately 3 hours or until meat and beans are tender. Prepare rice as directed on box. Serve beans over freshly cooked rice. Season to individual taste. Serves approx eight.


Baked Pork Chop Dinner

6 pork chops
1/2 cup orange juice
2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp dry mustard
4 TBL brown sugar
1 1lb can drained small white onions
1 1lb can drained carrots
1 orange thinly sliced

Trim fat from chops and place chops in large shallow baking dish. Combine orange juice, salt, pepper, dry mustard, and brown sugar. Pour over chops. Bake in 350* oven for 45 min, basting occasionally. Add drained onions and carrots and orange slices and bake 15 minutes more, basting once or twice.

Goulash

1 lb stew meat
1/2 cup flour
1 tsp salt
3 TBL cooking oil
3 carrots, cubed
3 potatoes, cubed
1/2 onion, cut up
1 cup catsup
1/4 tsp powdered allspice
1 small can pork and beans

Roll cut up stew meat in the 1/2 cup flour and 1 tsp salt. Brown meat in the cooking oil. Then place in kettle , cover with water and boil gently for 1/2 hour or so. Keep kettle covered. After 30 minutes, add carrots, potatoes, and onion. After another 15 min, add catsup, allspice, and pork and beans. Boil another 15 min. Can add more water or ingredients to thin or thicken as desired. 

Onion Bread Sticks

1/2 lb soft butter or oleo
1 pkg dry onion soup mix
1 loaf bread

Cut crusts off bread. Mix onion soup mix and butter, generously spread slices of bread with mixture. Cut into 1/2 inch strips. Bake on cookie sheet at 350* for 10 min or until light brown.

Savory Green Beans
2 medium onions
3 TBL bacon fat
1 tsp paprika
1 TBL flour
1 pkg frozen green beans
1 tsp dill weed
3/4 cup sour cream

Cook beans as directed on pkg. Don't overcook and drain, saving about 1/2 cup of cooking water. Saute onions in butter or bacon fat until golden colored, add salt and paprika, dill weed, and blend well, add flour, then the beans and liquid. Just before serving time add sour cream.

Clay Play Dough

3 cups flour
1 cup salt
1 cup water (with coloring)
1 TBL oil

Mix the flour and salt, add water and oil gradually, mixing until proper consistency is reached. This can be kept in the refrigerator when not in use.


----------



## TerriLynn

Reuben Chowder

3 cups milk
1 can cream of celery soup
1/2 cup shredded swiss cheese
1 16 oz can sauerkraut, drained and snipped
3 TBL butter or margarine, softened
4 to 6 slices rye bread
1 tsp caraway seed
1 12 oz can corned beef, drained and diced

In saucepan, stir milk into celery soup. Add shredded cheese; cover and simmer for 15 min. Add sauerkraut and corned beef. Heat 10 min or until heated through. Serve with toasted rye.

Toasted Rye: Spread bread with butter. Sprinkle with caraway and toast in a 300* oven for 20 min.


Mexican Lasagna

1 lb ground beef
1 17 oz can whole kernel corn, drained
1 cup salsa
1 15 oz can tomato sauce
1 envelope taco seasoning
1 16 oz carton cottage cheese
2 eggs
1 tsp oregano
10 corn tortillas
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar and Monterey Jack cheese, mixed

Brown meat and drain. Add corn, tomato sauce, salsa, and taco seasoning mix. Simmer for 5 min. In separate bowl, combine cottage cheese, eggs, and oregano. Line bottom of greased 13 x 9 pan with 5 corn tortillas, overlapping edges. Top with half of the meat mixture. Spread remaining over meat. Arrange 5 tortillas over mixture. Spread remaining meat mixture over all and top with shredded cheese. Bake at 375* for 30 min. Serve with sour cream, lettuce, tomatoes, black olives, and salsa.

Barbecued Sauerkraut

1 lb ground beef
1 medium onion, chopped
1 NO. 1 can sauerkraut, drained, and washed
1 12 oz can tomato paste, add water to make 2 cups
1 cup brown sugar

Brown onions and ground beef. Add other ingredients and place in casserole dish. Bake at 350* for 2 hours.

Moms Chicken BBQ

1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup diced chicken
1/4 cup chopped celery
2 TBL chopped onion
2 TBL chopped pimento
dash of pepper

Spread on buns and broil.


Sausage Sandwich with Fried Peppers and Onions

1 1/2 to 1 3/4 lb sweet Italian sausages
1/3 cup olive oil
3 medium onions, sliced
3 green peppers, cut in strips
1 clove garlic, crushed
1/2 tsp salt or to taste
1/4 tsp pepper
6 pieces (6 inches long) Italian bread, slit lengthwise

In heavy skillet, cook sausages well on all sides, about 20 min, turning frequently. Drain off fat as it accumulates. Meanwhile, in another skillet, heat oil; stir in onions, peppers, garlic, salt, and pepper. Cook over moderate heat, tossing constantly 5 minutes. Reduce heat; cover and cook 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender, stirring occasionally. Drain sausages on paper towels and divide in 6 equal portions. Fill each piece of bread with sausage and onion mixture.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mustard Sauce

1/2 cup mustard
1/2 can tomato soup (undiluted)
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
1 stick margarine 
3 egg yolks, beaten

Combine all ingredients and cook over low heat. Stir until thickened. Serve warm or cold.


Big Mac Casserole

8 slices toast
1 1/2 lbs hamburger
1 bottle thousand island dressing
1- 2 tsp mustard
cheddar cheese
Minced onion
salt and pepper
1 egg beaten
3/4 cup milk
Pickle slices

Layer 4 slices of toast, buttered on both sides, in an 8 x 8 pan. Combine hamburger and dressing. Place 1/2 the hamburger mixture, mustard, salt and pepper to taste and minced onion, thin layer of cheese on top of this, 4 more buttered slices of toast, hamburger mixture, pickles, cheddar cheese. Top: egg, milk, and mustard mixed together. Pour this over pan and bake 350* for 30 min. Double recipe for 9 x 13 pan.

Burrito Pie

1 pkg crescent rolls
1 lb hamburger
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 can refried beans
shredded lettuce
1 cut up tomato
2 cups shredded cheese

Press crescent rolls into a 9 inch pie plate. Fry up hamburger; put taco seasoning in, then mix in beans. Place this mixture in pie plate. Bake at 350* for 30-40 minutes. After done, top like a taco.

Hot Dish Casserole

1 lb hamburger
1 can peas
1 onion, chopped
1 can spaghetti
1 can corn

Fry hamburger and onion in skillet. Add all ingredients to hamburger. Put in casserole dish. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Glazed Kielbasa

3-4 lbs smoked kielbasa
1 lg can unsweetened pineapple juice
5 oz barbecue sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar

Boil kielbasa in pineapple juice for 1 hour. Drain but save 2 cups of pineapple juice. Cut kielbasa into 1 inch chunks. Mix pineapple juice, brown sugar, and barbecue sauce. Pour over meat in pan and simmer 1 hour.

Keith's All Purpose Dip

8 oz cream cheese
16 oz sour cream
1 pkg dry Ranch dressing mix

Soften cream cheese. Blend until smooth with sour cream (mixer works best) Mix in Ranch dressing. Use on chips, baked potatoes, etc. 

Potato Bud Cookies

Cream together:
1 cup oleo
1 egg
1 cup sugar

Add:
1 1/2 cup flour
1 tsp almond flavoring
1 1/2 cups instant Potato Buds
1/2 tsp baking soda

Roll into balls and bake at 375* for 10-12 minutes.

Wake Up Shake

3/4 cup milk
1/2 cup strawberry yogurt
1 banana
1/4 cup orange juice, chilled

Blend in blender.

Ice Pack

1 8 oz rubbing alcohol
3 cups tap water

Mix, put in 1 gallon freezer bag, then put it in another freezer bag. Freeze.


Hamburger Casserole

1 lb hamburger
1/2 chopped onion
1 can tomato soup
1 can green beans
2 cups mashed potatoes
Velveeta cheese

Brown hamburger with onion, add soup. Put in bottom of casserole dish. Add drained beans. Top with mashed potatoes. Put cheese on top. Bake until heated through and cheese has melted. Bake at 350* for 30-45 min.

Pizza Burgers

Brown 1 pkg breakfast sausage and 1 pkg spicy sausage (or hamburger) When cooked, add mushrooms, pepperoni (cut in fourths), or any of your favorite toppings. Add pizza sauce to your liking. Put on hamburger buns; top with cheese. Put on cookie sheet and broil until cheese is melted.

Chilighetti

1 lb hamburg
1 large onion, chopped
3 cups tomato juice
1/2 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cups uncooked macaroni
1 tsp salt
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 large can Kidney beans

Brown hamburg. Add onion and cook until tender. Drain excess grease. Add rest of ingredients and mix. Pour into 2 quart casserole. Bake 1 hour at 350*

Dutch Rice

1 cup long grain rice
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup water
1 cup raisins

When water in bottom of double boiler (water in bottom pan should just be touching the bottom of the top pan) comes to a boil, fill top pan with milk to within 1/2 inch of top of pan. Turn heat down to just boiling. Cook for 2 hours plus, with lid on. Don't open lid to stir. When finished, stir very gently and serve with butter, cinnamon, and brown sugar.

Fast Dish

1 lb ground beef
8 oz cottage cheese
1 pkg Lipton Spanish Rice

Cook burger till browned. Cook rice. Mix rice, burger, and cottage cheese. Serve as is or in tortillas.

Meatball Sauce

1 bottle chili sauce
1 can jellied cranberry sauce
2 TBL lemon juice
2 TBL brown sugar

Place all ingredients in a large cooker. Bring to a boil and add 3 lbs of meatballs. Simmer 1 to 2 hours.

Mexican Stuffed Shells

12 large pasta shells, cooked and drained
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
12 oz jar picante sauce
1/2 cup water
8 oz tomato sauce
4 oz chopped green chilies
1 large package shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1 small can French Fried Onions

Combine picante sauce, water, and tomato sauce. Stir 1/2 of mixture into ground beef along with green chilies, 1/2 cup cheese and 1/2 an french onions; mix well. Stuff cooked shells with ground beef mixture. Arrange in baking dish. Pour remaining sauce over shells. Bake, covered, at 350* for 30 min. Top with remaining cheese and onions. Bake uncovered for 5 min longer or until cheese is melted.

Pull Apart Pizza

Italian sausage, browned
Pepperoni
Mushrooms
Onions
Green or Black olives
Green pepper
1 28 oz jar spaghetti sauce

Mix everything together. Take 2 tubes of biscuits (not Grands), cut biscuits into fourths, and stir into mixture. Put everything into 9 x 13 inch greased pan. Put mozzarella cheese on top, as much as you want. Bake at 350* for 45 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Macaroni And Cheese

1 small (2 lb) box macaroni
Velveeta cheese
milk 
butter

Cook macaroni until almost done. Use deep big dish. Start with small layer of macaroni, slice cheese, and butter. Layer 2 more times. Fill with milk. Cover and cook until crisp on top, about 1 1/2 hours. Put foil under dish in case it spills over. 

Taco Twist

1 lb ground beef
3 cups (8 oz) twist macaroni, cooked and drained
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 15 oz can tomato sauce
1/2 cup sour cream

Brown ground beef; drain. Stir in seasoning mix and tomato sauce. Bring to boil and remove from heat. Combine cooked macaroni, 1/2 cup cheese, and sour cream. Place on bottom of 6 x 10 inch baking dish. Top with meat mixture and remaining cheese. Bake 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Big Mac Sloppy Joes

1 lb ground beef
1/4 cup mayo
3/4 cup Thousand Island dressing
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
1/2 cup tangy dill pickles, diced
1 cup yellow onions, diced
1 cup cheddar cheese, shredded
4 large sesame seed hamburger buns
1 cup iceberg lettuce, shredded

Preheat oven to 400* for toasting the buns.
Brown ground beef, drain grease. Add the mayo, Thousand Island dressing, salt and pepper to the pan. Stir well until all of the ground beef is coated in the dressing. Mix in pan and heat thoroughly.
Add the diced pickles and diced onions to the pan. Stir well again and reduce heat to low.
Lay the hamburger buns on a baking sheet and then place it in the oven until the buns are lightly toasted. 4-6 minutes.
Add the shredded cheddar to the ground beef and stir just until the cheese is combined with the meat.
Spoon the ground beef mixture on to the bottom buns, sprinkle with shredded lettuce and cover with top bun.


Ham Upside Down Casserole

1 1/2 cup cubed cooked ham
1 cup drained, cooked lima beans
1 8oz can cream style corn
1 cup shredded cheese
2 TBL chopped onion
1/2 small green pepper
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Mix all together and turn into a greased 1 1/2 quart casserole. Cover and bake for 15 min in 400* oven. Mix up 1 pkg corn bread mix and spoon over hot mixture. Bake, uncovered for about 20 min or until cornbread is brown.

Potato and Ham Dinner

1 bag frozen hash browns
16 oz sour cream
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 8 oz bag shredded cheese
1 stick butter
1 1/2 cup cooked ham, cubed

Stir together. Put in 9 x 13 pan. Bake at 350* for 1 hour, stirring occasionally.

Maw Brown's Goulash

1 lb ground beef, fried with onion
1 can vegetable soup
2 cans regular size Franco American spaghetti

Put in casserole and top with crushed potato chips. Bake at 350* until heated through, 30-45 minutes.

Wet Burritos

1 lb ground chuck
1 can refried beans
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 large pkg flour shells
Onions
Green Peppers
Lettuce
Tomatoes 
Cheese

Brown ground chuck and add taco seasoning, onion, green peppers, lettuce, tomatoes, and refried beans. Fill shells with ingredients and roll. Place, seam side down, in pan.

Sauce:
1 jar mild sauce
1 jar enchilada sauce (mild) or 1 jar mild salsa

Top with cheese. Heat 30 min at 350*

Leftover Chicken or Turkey Fried Tacos

1 pkg corn tortillas
2 to 3 cups cooked, chopped, turkey or chicken
1 large can sliced or mushroom pieces
American Cheese Slices
Salad Oil

Warm tortillas so that they are soft. In center, add chicken/turkey, mushrooms, and 1/2 slice cheese. Fold in half and fry each side in small amount of oil until brown.

White Chili

1 to 2 lbs chicken (approx 2 large chicken breasts)
1 (48 oz) jar Great Northern Beans
1 16 oz jar hot or mild salsa
4 to 8 oz Monterey Jack cheese (with or without jalapeno peppers) grated
2 tsp cumin

Cook chicken and cut into bite sized pieces. In 3 quart kettle, combine chicken with beans, salsa, grated cheese, and cumin. Cover and simmer for an hour or two, stirring occasionally and adding water if it becomes too thick. (May be put in slow cooker and simmered for several hours.) Put on real low or it will burn. The kind of cheese and salsa makes the flavor mild or hot.

Topping For Ham and Swiss Buns

1/2 cup soft margarine
2 TBL onion, minced
3 tsp mustard
1 TBL poppy seeds

Spread on top of buns with ham and Swiss. Wrap in foil. Bake 10-15 min at 350*

Pasta Fruit Salad

1/2 lb pasta shells, cooked to pkg directions and cooled
8 oz plain yogurt
1/4 cup frozen orange juice concentrate
1/2 large pineapple, cut in cubes
1 orange, peeled and sectioned
1 cup seedless red grapes
1 cup seedless green grapes
1 apple, cored and diced
1 banana, peeled and sliced

In a small bowl, blend yogurt and orange juice concentrate. In a large bowl, combine fruits and pasta; add yogurt mixture and toss to coat. Cover and chill thoroughly. Toss gently before serving. You can add any other fruits you like to this salad.

Chicken Salad

2 cups cooked chicken
2 lbs white grapes
1 bunch celery
2 cans pineapple chunks
8 to 16 oz Macaroni
1 quart Miracle Whip
1 ctn whipping cream

Dice chicken; cut up celery. Drain pineapple. Whip whipping cream, Boil macaroni. Mix all ingredients together and refrigerate 4 to 5 hours before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pineapple Sauce

1/4 cup crushed pineapple
1/4 cup water
sweeten to taste
1 tsp cornstarch

Place pineapple and water in pan. Stir in sugar and cornstarch. Cook over med heat stirring constantly until thick. Place over simmering water and cook 10 min more. Chill. Serve over cake or ice cream.

Sweet and Sour Sauce

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup oil
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 TBL yellow mustard
1 tsp celery seed

Combine all ingredients.

Potato Polish Sausage And Cabbage Casserole

1 (5 1/4 oz) pkg scalloped potatoes
2 1/2 cups boiling water
2 TBL oleo, cut in pieces
4 cups shredded cabbage
1 medium onion, sliced thin
1/2 cup milk
12 oz polish sausage (Kielbasa) cut in chunks (1 inch or less)

In a 3 quart casserole dish, mix potatoes, water, oleo, cabbage, onion, milk, sauce from potato package and sausage. Cover and bake at 350* for 45 min, or until potatoes are tender. Let stand 5 min before serving.

Beans and Kraut

1 can Kraut
1 can chili beans
1/2 pkg wieners

Combine and then "soup them up" like baked beans by adding brown sugar and ketchup. Men like this dish.

Quickie Brownies

2 Jiffy chocolate cake mixes
1 can Thank You brand chocolate pudding
1 (6 oz) pkg chocolate chips

Mix all together. Spread in lightly greased 9 x 13 inch cake pan. Bake approximately 30 min at 350*

Still The Best Chocolate Syrup

2 cups sugar
4 TBL cocoa
pinch salt
2 TBL butter
1 cup milk

Bring to boil. Simmer 3 min. Add 1 tsp vanilla. Pour hot over ice cream. Will harden when cool.

Tomato Jam

4 cups tomatoes, peeled
4 cups sugar
4 TBL lemon juice

Boil 20 min. Add 6 oz strawberry jello.

Reuben Sandwich

Spread rye bread. 1 cup deviled ham thinned with wire whip. Swiss cheese, and sauerkraut to taste. Fry sandwich till brown.

Dog Treats

2 jars (3 1/2 oz each) strained beef baby food
1/4 cup dry non fat milk
1/2 cup wheat germ

Mill all ingredients together. Roll into 24 small balls, put on greased cookie sheet. Flatten with fork and bake 350* until brown.

Mexican Fried Rice

1 TBL cooking oil
1 cup uncooked rice
1 clove garlic, cut up
1/2 cup green onions
2/3 cup chopped canned chilies
1/2 cup diced fresh tomatoes
2 cups chicken broth

Heat oil in heavy skillet. Saute the rice, stirring until brown. Add remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Spread

1 lb American Cheese
1 can evaporated milk
1 egg

Shred cheese; add milk. Melt over low heat. Add beaten egg and let cook 2 minutes over low heat. Cool and store in refrigerator. Tastes a lot like Cheez Whiz.

Potato Pizza Hot Dish

1 1/2 lbs hamburger
1/2 tsp salt
1 can cheddar cheese soup
1/4 cup milk
4-6 raw potatoes, cut up

Brown hamburger; add salt while frying. Drain. Mix with remaining ingredients. Pour into a 9 x 13 inch pan. 

1 can tomato soup
1/4 chopped onion
1/2 tsp sugar
1/2 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp pepper
Shredded Mozzarella cheese

Mix together soup, onion, sugar, oregano, and pepper, pour over top of mixture in pan. Cover with foil and bake at 375* for 1 hour. Top with cheese and bake another 15 min.

Sausages And Apples Casserole

3 very tart apples (Jonathan are the best)
Brown sugar
1 cup long grain raw rice
2 cups cold water, brought to a boil
salt
1 pkg best quality link sausages (not the precooked ones)
1/4 cup ketchup

core and slice apples, but do not peel. Cover bottom of 2 quart casserole with apples. Cover apples with brown sugar. Meanwhile boil the rice in salted water. Rice will be done when water is absorbed. Cover apples and brown sugar with rice. Pour more boiling water over sausages and let stand 3 minutes. Drain. (This absorbs grease). Arrange sausages close together on rice. Frost with ketchup and refrigerate. When ready to bake, bake at 350* for 45-60 min. Uncover the last 15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Rellano

6 beaten eggs
3 cups (24 oz) cottage cheese
1 4 oz can green chilies, drained
3/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
3/4 cup shredded Jack cheese
3/4 cup crushed round crackers (18)

Combine eggs, cottage cheese, crackers, chopped chilies, and 1/2 of each kind of cheese. Turn into greased 9 x 12 inch pan. Bake 350* for 45 min or until set. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 2-3 minutes or until melted. Let stand 5 min before serving.

Baked Omelette

1/4 lb oleo
1 1/2 dozen eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 cup milk
2 tsp salt
1/4 cup chopped green onions
Grated cheddar cheese

Melt oleo in a 9 x 13 inch casserole. In a large bowl, mix eggs, sour cream, milk and salt. Stir in green onions and sprinkle grated cheese on top. Bake at 325* for 35 min.

Potato Kukel

6 cups grated potatoes
2 cups chopped onion
1/3 cup butter
3 eggs
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup butter
Sour cream

Saute onions in 1/3 cup butter; add to potatoes. Slightly beat eggs and mix with potatoes and onion. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Melt 1/4 cup butter in large iron skillet, add potato mixture. Bake at 400* for 1 hour. To serve, cut into pie shaped wedges. Top with sour cream.

Barbecue Sauce

Onions
Celery
1/4 cup butter
2 TBL vinegar
2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
3 TBL brown sugar
1 cup tomato juice or soup

Brown onions, celery brown sugar and butter. Add vinegar, Worcestershire sauce and tomato juice. Pour over meat. Bake.

Sweet Hot Mustard

1 cup sugar
1 cup cider
1 can dry mustard
2 eggs

Whip together sugar, cider, and dry mustard. Let stand overnight. Place in double boiler. Whip eggs and add to mustard. Bring to a boil. Stir until thick.

Sweet and Sour Sauce for Ham

1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup brown sugar
3 TBL dry mustard
1 TBL flour
4 eggs
1 jar current jelly

Place all ingredients in double boiler. Mix and let it cook over medium heat until it is the consistency of applesauce. Takes about an hour. Can be kept in refrigerator for 3 weeks. 

Knapfla (Buttons)

3 cups flour
1 tsp salt
3 eggs
milk or water enough to make fairly stiff dough.

Sift flour with salt. Add eggs and milk or water to make a fairly stiff dough. Boil about 6 cups water in kettle. Add salt to taste. Cut Knaplfa into boiling water with scissors. Cook as for noodles, about 5-8 min after they've started boiling. Drain.

Strawberry Butter for French Toast

2 sticks unsalted butter
Honey to taste
8-10 medium strawberries, hulled

Put slightly softened butter in blender or food processor and process until smooth. Add 3 TBL honey and blend. Continue to add honey, 1 TBL at a time to taste. Add strawberries and process a few seconds until blended. Should be made soon before serving for best freshness and taste.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ham Mounds

6 slices bread
Prepared Mustard
Bread and butter pickles, sliced
1 can deviled ham

Spread bread lightly with mustard; cut each slice into four squares. Arrange on baking sheet; top each with pickle slice and mound of ham. Broil until bread is toasted and ham is heated.

Orange Pork Chops

4 pork chops or steaks
Fat
Salt and pepper to taste
Sage to taste
1 onion, sliced
1 6 oz can frozen orange juice concentrate
1 6oz can water

Brown pork chops in fat; arrange in casserole or baking dish. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, and sage. Top with onion. Mix orange juice concentrate and water; pour over top. Bake, covered, at 350* for 1 hour.

Oven Steamed Rice

1 1/2 cup rice
1 1/2 tsp salt
dash pepper
2 TBL butter
3 1/2 cup boiling water
1/4 cup sliced green onions

Mix rice and seasonings in 2 quart casserole; dot with butter. Add boiling water; stir with fork. Bake, covered, at 350* for 45 min. Add onions.

Cheese Stuffed Ham Steaks

1 No. 2 can crushed pineapple
3/4 cup crumbled bleu cheese
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup mayonnaise
2 ham steaks, cut in 1/2 in. thick
2 TBL vinegar
1 TBL cornstarch
2 TBL brown sugar

Drain pineapple, reserving juice. Combine 1/2 cup pineapple, 1/2 cup bleu cheese, crumbs, celery, and mayonnaise; mix well. Spread on 1 one ham steak. Top with remaining steak; fasten with wooden picks. Place in baking pan. Bake at 350* for one hour and 15 min. Heat remaining pineapple and reserved juice to boiling point. Mix vinegar, cornstarch and brown sugar; add to pineapple mixture. Cook, stirring constantly, until thickened and clear. Add remaining bleu cheese; cook for 5 min, stirring occasionally. Serve over ham steaks.

Baked Apples Filled With Sausage

6 large tart apples
1 cup sausage
1 tsp salt
2 TBL brown sugar

Cut slice from tops of apples; scoop out cores and pulp, leaving shells 3/4 inch thick. Chop pulp; add sausage, salt, and brown sugar. Fill apples. Bake at 375* until done.

Old South Sausage Pie

1/2 lb pork sausage
1 cup chopped celery
1/3 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
2 TBL minced parsley
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup tomato paste
3/4 cup water
1 cup kidney beans

Brown sausage in skillet; add celery, onion, green pepper, and parsley. Brown vegetables lightly; drain off excess fat. Add salt. Mix tomato paste and water; add to sausage mixture in skillet. Add kidney beans, mixing well. Cover; reduce heat. Simmer for 10 min. Pour into 1 1/2 quart casserole. Top with cheese puffs.

Cheese puffs:
1 cup flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL shortening
1/2 cup shredded American cheese
1/2 cup milk

Sift flour with baking powder and salt; cut in shortening until crumbly. Add cheese and milk, mixing until flour is moistened. Drop by spoonfuls around edge of casserole. Bake casserole at 425* for 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hawaiian Frankfurters

4 frankfurters
margarine
1 small can crushed pineapple, drained
4 TBL mustard
4 slices bread

Heat frankfurters in small amount of margarine in skillet. Mix pineapple with mustard. Split frankfurters lengthwise; place across bread slices. Spread with pineapple mixture. Fold sides of bread over franks; place in skillet in small amount of margarine. Cook over low heat for 15 min.

Barbecued Frankfurters

1 onion, chopped
3 TBL fat
1 TBL sugar
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp paprika
1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup vinegar
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp hot sauce
12 Frankfurters

Lightly brown onion in fat. Combine all remaining ingredients except frankfurters; add to onion and fat. Simmer for 15 min. Split frankfurters lengthwise; place in 8 1/2 x 11 inch baking dish. Pour sauce over frankfurters. Bake at 350* for 30 min, basting several times with sauce.

Barbecued Liver

12 oz beef liver, sliced
seasoned flour
4 TBL bacon drippings
1/2 cup catsup
2 TBL sugar
3/4 cup water
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 tsp paprika
1/2 med onion, finely chopped

Coat liver with seasoned flour; brown in hot bacon drippings. Combine remaining ingredients; pour over browned liver. Cover; cook slowly for about 1 hour or until sauce is thick and liver is tender.

Turkey-Cranberry Squares

2 TBL butter
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp grated orange peel
2 cups fresh cranberries
5 cups cooked ground turkey
1 cup turkey stock
1 cup milk
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBL finely chopped onion
2 cups soft bread crumbs or leftover stuffing
2 eggs, slightly beaten

Melt butter in 8 inch baking pan; blend in sugar and orange peel. Cover with cranberries. Combine remaining ingredients, mixing thoroughly. Pack firmly over cranberries. Bake at 400* for 45 minutes. Turn out upside down onto serving platter; cut into squares.


Sweet-Sour Turkey

1 No. 2 can pineapple chunks
1/3 cup vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
1 TBL soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 cup diced cooked turkey
3/4 cup green peppers, cut into 1 1/2 in strips
1/4 cu thinly sliced onion

Drain pineapple, reserving 1 cup juice. Combine reserved juice, vinegar, brown sugar, cornstarch, soy sauce, and salt. Cook over low heat until thickened and clear, stirring constantly. Remove from heat; add turkey. Let stand for 10 min. Place green peppers in enough boiling water to cover; let stand for 5 minutes. Drain well. Add green peppers, onions, and pineapple to turkey mixture; heat through. Serve over rice.

Baked Corn

1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBL brown sugar
1 cup catsup
1 small onion, diced
2 12 oz cans whole kernel corn, drained
2 to 3 slices bacon, diced

Preheat oven to 350*. Combine mustard, salt, sugar, and catsup in medium bowl. Add onion and corn; mix thoroughly. Pour into greased 1 1/2 quart casserole; top with bacon. Bake for 40 min or until bacon is cooked.

Quick Country Corn Cakes

1 8 oz can cream style corn
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 cup pancake mix
shortening

Blend corn and egg; add pancake mix. Fry in 1/2 inch hot shortening until golden brown; turn. Brown; serve.

Breaded Dandelion Blossoms

1/4 cup milk 
2 TBL powdered milk
1 TBL baking powder
1 egg
1/2 cup flour
pinch salt
16 large fresh dandelion blossoms

Mix all ingredients except blossoms. Wash blossoms lightly; drain. Do not let wilt. Dip blossoms into batter; fry in hot deep fat until golden.

Italian-Style Pepper Saute

1 TBL olive oil
2 onions, sliced
3 green peppers, sliced
1/2 lb mushrooms, sliced
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp crushed dried red peppers
1/8 tsp oregano

Heat oil in skillet. Add onions; saute for 5 min. Add green peppers; saute for 3 minutes. Add mushrooms, salt, red peppers, and oregano; cook over medium heat for 5 min. stirring frequently.

Green Pepper Casserole

4 to 5 green peppers, chopped
1 TBL butter
2 TBL Flour
1 cup milk
3/4 cup grated cheese
1/2 cup cracker crumbs

Cook green peppers in small amount of water until tender. Melt butter in saucepan; blend in flour. Add milk gradually. Cook and stir until thickened. Add cheese; stir until melted. Stir in peppers. Pour into baking dish; cover with cracker crumbs. Bake at 350* until bubbly and browned.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bacon Macaroni Casserole

2 cups elbow macaroni, cooked to pkg directions
1 lb bacon
1/2 cup chopped onion
3/4 cup grated sharp cheese
1 can tomato soup
1 cup milk

Reserve 4 slices bacon; cut remaining bacon into half inch crosswise slices. Brown cut bacon in skillet; push to one side. Cook onion in bacon drippings until soft. Mix crisp bacon, macaroni, onion, cheese, soup and milk; pour into greased casserole. Place reserved bacon slices on top. Bake at 375* for 25-30 min.

Hunters Dinner

1 4 oz pkg spaghetti
2 cups canned or frozen whole kernel corn, drained
1 12 oz pkg frozen lima beans, thawed
1/2 cup chili sauce
1 lb bacon
1 lb cooked ham

Cook spaghetti to pkg directions. Mix spaghetti, corn, beans and chili sauce together. Dice bacon and ham; brown slowly in skillet. Drain off fat. Add meat to vegetable mixture; pour into greased 1 quart casserole. Bake at 350* for 30 min or until sauce is thick.

Pineapple Sausage Ring with Tangy Sauce

1 lb smoked sausage link, fried
5 pineapple rings
1 jar pimento
2 cups flour
1 tsp salt
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp sage
1/4 cup shortening
2 eggs
3/4 cup milk
Tangy Sauce

Arrange 2/3 of the sausage, pineapple rings and several pieces of pimento in large heavy ovenproof skillet. Mix flour, salt, baking powder and sage together; cut in shortening to coarse meal consistency. Slice in remaining sausage and pimento. Combine eggs and milk; mix in with dry ingredients until damp. Bake at 400* for 30-45 min. Serve with Tangy Sauce

Tangy sauce:
1 1/2 TBL melted butter
3 TBL flour
1/3 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
1 1/2 cup milk
1/4 lb grated Velveeta cheese

Mix first 4 ingredients in saucepan; add milk gradually, stirring until barely thickened. Add cheese; cook until melted.

Cheese Brambles

1/2 cup butter
1 3 oz pkg cream cheese
1 cup flour
1/4 tsp salt
Dash of cayenne pepper
Cubed American Cheese

Blend butter and cream cheese; blend in flour, salt, and cayenne pepper. Chill. Roll 1/8" thick; cut into 2 inch rounds. Place cheese cube on half of each round; fold round. Crimp edges; place on baking sheet. Chill until baking time. Bake at 450* for 8 - 10 min. Yield 36-40 brambles.

Brown Sugar Pudding

1 cup flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup raisins
1/2 cup milk
1 cup brown sugar
2 cups hot water
1 TBL butter

Sift flour, sugar, baking powder and salt together. Add raisins and milk; mix well. Place in greased 8 x 10 inch pan. Dissolve brown sugar in hot water. Add butter. Pour over top of batter. Bake at 350* for 30 min. Serve warm.


----------



## TerriLynn

Unbaked Peanut Butter Bars

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup syrup
1 cup peanut butter
3 cups Rice Krispies

Over low heat, stir sugar and syrup till mixed. Add peanut butter. Remove from heat. Add Rice Krispies. Stir; press into greased pan. When cool, cut.


Pickled Red Cabbage

1 head red cabbage
2 cups vinegar
2 cups water
2 cups sugar

Shred red cabbage; sprinkle with a little salt and place in bowl. Combine vinegar, sugar, and water in a pan, and bring to a boil. Pour hot over cabbage, and refrigerate at least 24 hours. Will keep in refrigerator at least 2 weeks.

To stop nose bleeding-- Place a penny between the upper lip and the upper teeth; hold there a few minutes.

To preserve eggs-- To each pail of water, add one quart fresh slacked lime and one pint common salt; mix well. Fill a barrel half full of this fluid; put your eggs in it any time after June and they will keep for months.

To keep flies from horses--- Take two or three handsful of green walnut leaves, pour over two or three quarts of soft cold water; let stand one night, pour in a kettle and boil 15 minutes. When cold, wet a sponge and before the horse goes out of the stable, let those parts which are most irritated by washed over with the liquid.

Baked Chicken Reuben

4 chicken breast, boneless, skinless, halved.
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1 16 oz can sauerkraut, drained (press out excess liquid)
4 slices swiss cheese
1 1/4 cups Thousand Island Dressing
1 TBL chopped parsley

In a greased baking pan, place chicken. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place sauerkraut over chicken; top with swiss cheese. Pour salad dressing evenly over cheese. Cover with foil and bake in a 325* oven for about 1 1/2 hours or until fork can be inserted in chicken with ease. Sprinkle with chopped parsley to serve.

Cleansing sore throat-- One half teaspoon common salt, 1/2 teaspoon baking soda, 1 ounce glycerine, water enough to make 3 ounces. Gargle throat.

Taco Pizza

1 1/4 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup milk
2 TBL oil
1 pound ground beef
1 envelope taco seasoning mix
1 can refried beans
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar
taco or picante sauce, to taste
Chopped onion, optional
chopped tomato
shredded lettuce

Preheat oven to 425*. Combine flour, baking powder, milk and oil in a bowl. Stir until mixture cleans sides of bowl. Press into a ball. Knead in bowl 10 times. Roll on lightly-floured surface to a 13" circle. Place on pizza pan or baking sheet. Turn up edge and pinch. Bake for 5 minutes. Remove from oven. Spread beans over crust. Top with meat mixture. Bake for 10 minutes, or until crust is lightly browned. Sprinkle cheese over. Bake 2 minutes longer. Top the pizza with taco sauce, onions, tomato, and lettuce. Makes one 13" pizza.

Taco Cheese Dip

1 lb hamburger, browned, drained, and rinsed
1 tsp Tabasco sauce, optional
2 lbs Velveeta cheese, cubed
2 cups salsa
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp chili powder

Mix ingredients, bake at 350* 45-60 min. Stir occasionally. Serve with tortilla chips.

Baked Deviled Eggs

1 dozen large hard boiled eggs
8 oz sour cream
2 TBL mustard
salt and pepper to taste
2 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 cup chopped mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
2 TBL all purpose flour
1 cup heavy cream
1 small jar chopped pimentos, drained
4 oz shredded cheddar cheese.

Split eggs and remove yolks. Make filling by combining 3 to 4 TBL of sour cream, mustard, salt and pepper. Mixture should be firm. Fill egg whites with mixture and set aside. Melt butter in skillet and saute mushrooms, onion, and green pepper briefly. Stir in flour. Add rest of sour cream, heavy cream and pimentos. Add a little salt and pepper if desired. Place filled eggs in a buttered oval casserole dish. Spoon sauce over top of eggs and sprinkle with shredded cheese. Bake 350* for 25-30 min. This can be prepared a day ahead and refrigerated overnight, allow dish to come to room temp before baking.

Bacon And Egg Lasagna

1 lb bacon, diced and cooked crisp
bacon drippings
4 cups milk
15 lasagna noodles, cooked and drained
12 hard cooked eggs, sliced
1 large onion, chopped
1/3 cup flour
2 cups swiss cheese, shredded
1/2 tsp salt
1/3 cup parmesan cheese, grated
1/4 tsp pepper
2 TBL fresh parsley, minced

Saute onion in bacon drippings until tender. Stir in flour, salt and pepper. Gradually stir in milk. Bring to a boil, cook and stir for 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Spread 1/2 cup sauce into lasagna pan. Layer 5 noodles, 1/3 of eggs and bacon, swiss and parmesan cheese. Repeat layers twice. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Bake uncovered at 350* for 35-40 min or until bubbly. Sprinkle with parsley. Let stand 15 min before cutting.


----------



## TerriLynn

Blueberry Pudding Cake

2 cups fresh or frozen blueberries
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp lemon juice
1 cup flour
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup milk
3 tsp butter or margarine, melted

Topping:
3/4 cup sugar
1 tsp cornstarch
1 cup boiling water

Toss blueberries with cinnamon and lemon juice; place in a greased 8 x 8 baking dish. In a bowl, combine flour, sugar, and baking powder. Stir in milk and butter. Spoon over berries. Combine sugar and cornstarch and sprinkle over batter. Slowly pour boiling water over all. Bake at 350* for 45 - 50 min. or until the cake tests done.

Sweet Oatmeal Pie Crust

1/2 cup butter at room temp.
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup flour
3/4 cup rolled oats

Cream together butter, sugar, vanilla, and salt. Mix in flour and rolled oats. Press dough evenly over bottom and sides of 9" pie plate. This can be chilled. Bake in 375* oven until golden brown. Cool and pour in filling. Goes great with lemon meringue.

Quick Curry Glazed Chicken

2 TBL butter
1/4 cup honey
3 TBL spicy mustard
2 tsp curry powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 chicken (2 1/2 to 3 lbs) cut into pieces

Preheat the oven to 375*. Put butter in roaster. Place in oven while heating to melt. Remove from oven and stir in honey, mustard, curry, and salt. Add chicken and turn to coat with mixture. Bake uncovered for 45 min and turn once while baking. Good with hot cooked rice.

Taco Chicken

4 boneless chicken breasts
1 pkg taco seasoning mix
1 cup salsa
Sour cream

Spray skillet with nonstick cooking spray and heat over med heat. Coat chicken with taco seasoning mix. Add chicken and brown each side. Add 1 cup salsa, cover and cook about 10 min, turning once. Top each chicken piece with a scoop of sour cream.


----------



## TerriLynn

White Enchiladas

1 pkg of 10 frozen burritos
1/2 pkg of taco seasoning
16 oz jar of mild salsa
1 pint sour cream
2 1/2 cups mozzarella cheese, shredded

Spread some of the salsa on the bottom of baking dish. Then place thawed burritos on top of salsa. In mixing bowl, combine salsa, sour cream, and taco seasoning. Mix together and spread over the top of burritos. Sprinkle with mozzarella cheese. Bake at 350* for 45 min.

Cheddar Chicken Spaghetti

1 lb spaghetti, cooked and drained
4 chicken breasts, cubed and cooked
4 cups shredded cheddar cheese, divided
2 cans cream of chicken soup
2 cups milk

Mix together soup and milk, add 3 cups cheese and cooked chicken. Add Spaghetti and toss to coat. Pour mixture in baking dish and top with remaining cheese. Bake uncovered 350* for 20-30 min or until heated through.

Stuffed Burger Bundles

1 box stuffing mix
1/3 cup milk
1 lb ground beef
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 TBL ketchup

Prepare stuffing mix according to pkg directions. Combine meat and milk. Divide meat into 4 patties on wax paper and pat each one to 6 inch circle. Put 1/4 cup of stuffing in each. Draw meat over stuffing and place in baking dish.
Combine remaining ingredients (including any leftover stuffing) and pour over meat. Bake uncovered at 350* for 1 hour.

Broccoli Mushroom Lasagna

10 lasagna noodles, cooked to pkg directions
1/4 cup margarine
1/4 cup flour
1 TBL dried minced onion
2 tsp instant chicken bouillon
1 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp thyme leaves
1/4 tsp pepper
2 1/2 cups milk
12 oz carton (1 1/2 cups) cottage cheese
20 oz frozen cut broccoli, thawed and drained (6 cups)
2 (2 oz) jars mushrooms, drained
12 oz (3 cups) shredded swiss cheese
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese

Melt margarine in saucepan, stir in flour, onions, bouillon, garlic salt, thyme, and pepper. Cook until mixture is smooth and bubbly. Gradually add milk, then stir constantly until mixture boils and thickens. Blend in cottage cheese, broccoli, and mushrooms. In 13 x 9 pan layer 1/3 of noodles, 1/3 of sauce (about 2 cups) and 1/3 of swiss cheese, then repeat layers twice more. Bake at 350* for 25-30 min until thoroughly heated. Sprinkle parmesan over top and let stand 10 minute before serving.

Chicken Alfredo Pizza

1 pkg crescent rolls or pizza crust mix
1/2 jar of Alfredo sauce
2 cups mozzarella cheese
1 TBL Italian seasoning
2 cups chicken, cooked and diced

Prepare pizza crust as directed. Spread diced chicken on crust, sprinkle with seasonings. Pour sauce over top and add cheese. Bake in oven at 400* for 20-25 min or until cheese is melted. Can prebake crust if desired.

Chili For Kids (No Kidney Beans)

2-3 cans pork and beans
2 cans stewed tomatoes
1 1/2 lbs hamburger
chopped onion
1 1/2 quarts tomato juice (or V-8)
Chili seasoning to taste

Brown hamburger and onion. Transfer into baking dish and add remaining ingredients. Place in a 350* for 35-45 minutes. May serve with sour cream and shredded cheese.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pork Chops and Potatoes

8-10 pork chops
4-5 potatoes, sliced
1/2 medium onion, chopped
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Brown pork chops and season (roll in flour, salt, and pepper). Place 1 layer of sliced potatoes in 9 x 13 pan. Then add layer of pork chops. Sprinkle with 1/2 medium onion and add second layer of pork chops. Dilute soup with 3/4 can of water and pour over top. Bake until done (1 - 1 1/2 hours) in 350* oven.

Pineapple Sauce for Baked Ham

1 can crushed pineapple
Cornstarch to thicken (about 1 TBL)

Reserve enough pineapple juice to mix with cornstarch. Combine pineapple, undrained, and pineapple cornstarch mixture and heat. Serve hot as a sauce for baked ham.

Mustard Sauce for Ham

1 TBL dry mustard
1 tsp salt
1 tsp paprika
6 tsp sugar
6 TBL evaporated milk
2 TBL vinegar
3/4 cup vegetable oil

Blend all ingredients except oil with a fork or spoon in a small bowl until smooth. Then add oil and blend thoroughly with egg beater.

Poor Mans Frosting

1 cup butter
1 TBL vanilla
5 TBL flour
1 1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 cup milk

Make a white sauce with milk and flour. Cook until thick. Cool; cream butter, sugar, vanilla. Add sauce a little at a time. Beat thoroughly.

Fruit Flavored Pancake Syrup

3 cups sugar
1 1/2 cup boiling water
1 pkg fruit flavor Kool-Aid (unsweetened)

Mix sugar and Kool Aid in a saucepan. Pour boiling water over the sugar mixture. Place over low heat and stir until sugar is dissolved. Do not boil. Keep in refrigerator in covered container.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peas With Mushrooms

Add fresh sliced (or canned) mushrooms to frozen peas prepared according to pkg directions.

Barbecued Beef Patties

1 cup soft bread crumbs
1/2 cup milk 
1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 tsp salt
pepper

Sauce:
1 1/2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup vinegar
3 TBL sugar
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup chopped green pepper

Moisten crumbs with milk. Combine with meat, salt, and pepper. Shape into 6 patties; place in shallow baking dish. Combine remaining ingredients to make barbecue sauce; pour around patties. Bake at 375* for 45 minutes.

Southern Pudding

2 large eggs
2 cups cooked rice
1 cup (1/4 lb) grated cheese
1 can (1 lb 1 oz) cream style corn
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped green pepper
1 1/2 tsp salt
pepper

In large mixing bowl, beat the eggs until yolks and whites are combined. With a fork, stir in the rice, cheese, corn, onion, green pepper, salt and pepper. Mix lightly but well. Turn into buttered baking dish. Bake at 350* for 45 min to 1 hour.

Apple Pancakes

2 cups flour
2 TBL sugar
4 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
2 cups milk
2 eggs, separated
2 TBL melted butter
1 cup grated apple

Combine flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in mixing bowl. Combine milk, well beaten egg yolks and butter in small bowl; mix well. Add to flour mixture; beat until smooth. Stir in apple; fold in beaten egg whites. Grease hot griddle for first pancakes only. Pour batter by 1/2 cupfuls onto griddle; cook until puffy and bubbly. Turn, brown other side. Serve with syrup.

Quick Garlic Butter

1/4 cup butter
1/4 tsp garlic powder

Blend well and spread on french bread. Wrap in foil and warm in oven.

Black Bean Salsa

2 cans black beans, drained and rinsed
1 chopped red pepper
1 chopped purple onion
2 to 3 cloves garlic, minced
1 can chopped tomatoes, drained
1/4 cup chopped cilantro (fresh)
1 pkg frozen corn, thawed
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup olive oil
salt, pepper, and Tabasco to taste

Mix all ingredients. Chill at least 2 hours. Serve with tortilla chips.

Pork Roast with Baked Beans

2 lb pork roast
2 15 oz cans pork and beans
onion chunks
green pepper chunks

Pour pork and beans into heavy roasting pan. Add chunks of onions and green peppers. Set pork roast on top. Salt and pepper. Cook in 325* oven, uncovered for 1 1/2 hours.

Parmesan Popcorn

1 quart popped popcorn
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup melted butter
salt

Toss hot, popped popcorn with cheese and melted butter. Salt to taste.

Hawaiian Ham

2 slices ham, 1 inch thick
Prepared mustard
6 slices canned pineapple
3 cooked or canned sweet potatoes
1/2 cup brown sugar

Cut each ham slice in 3 pieces. Spread with mustard and place in greased baking dish. Top each piece of ham with pineapple slice, then half a sweet potato. Pour over pineapple syrup, and sprinkle with brown sugar. Bake uncovered 325* for 1 hour.

Upside Down Ham Loaf

2 cups ground cooked ham
2 cups ground beef
2 eggs
1 cup milk
1 cup fine cracker crumbs
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp dry mustard
2 TBL vinegar
1 #2 can pineapple chunks, drained

Mix meats with eggs, milk, and cracker crumbs. Mix together the brown sugar, dry mustard and vinegar. Spread brown sugar mixture in bottom of a casserole. Arrange pineapple chunks on top. Pack meat firmly on top of pineapple. Bake at 350* for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## TerriLynn

Ground Beef Patties in Sour Cream Sauce

1 cup sour cream
1 lb ground beef
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp salt
3 TBL milk
1 tsp grated onion
2 TBL flour
1 #1 can tomatoes
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
3 TBL butter
1 egg

Mix beef, crumbs, milk egg, onion, salt and Worcestershire sauce. Shape into 4 patties. Brown on both sides in butter in skillet. Remove patties from pan. Add flour to the butter in pan, blend well. Gradually add tomatoes and sour cream. Return patties to sauce and simmer 15 to 20 min.

Beef Patties in Chili Gravy

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 cup rolled oats
1 egg
2 TBL chopped onion
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2/3 cup milk or water
2 small cans beef gravy
1 1/2 tsp chili powder

Combine beef, oatmeal, egg, onion, seasonings and liquid. Mix well. Shape into 8 thick patties and place in shallow 2 quart baking dish. Mix gravy and chili powder and pour over meat. Bake at 350* about 30 min.

Spanish Rice with Ham

1/4 cup butter or margarine
2 diced onions
1 1/2 cups rice (uncooked)
4 cups water
2 cups canned tomatoes
1/2 cup diced green peppers
1 bay leaf
1 tsp salt
pepper
2 cups ready cooked ham (cubed)

Saute onions in butter. When golden brown, add rice and saute until lightly browned. Add boiling water, cover and simmer for 10 min. Transfer to large casserole (allowing room for expansion). Add all other ingredients and bake, covered at 350* for 45 min.

Ham-Kraut Bake

2 apples
1 can (1 lb 11 oz) sauerkraut
2 cups diced baked ham
1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Pare apples, quarter, core, and slice thin.
Drain liquid from sauerkraut. Mix sauerkraut with ham, half of the sliced apples, and 2 TBL of the brown sugar in a large bowl; spoon into a buttered 6 cup baking dish.
Arrange remaining apple slices over lapping on top. Mix cinnamon with remaining 2 TBL brown sugar, sprinkle over apples, cover.
Bake 350* 1 hour or until bubbly hot.

Beans And Mushrooms

2 cups sliced mushrooms
2 TBL minced onion
3 TBL butter or bacon drippings
1 3/4 cup canned beans in tomato sauce
2 TBL chili sauce
Dash marjoram
1 tsp Worcestershire
1/4 tsp salt
Chopped parsley

Saute mushrooms and onions in butter in skillet till lightly browned. Add beans and next four ingredients; heat thoroughly. Garnish with chopped parsley.

Baked Eggs On Spanish Rice

1 cup uncooked rice (cooked until tender)
2 1/2 cups tomatoes
1/2 small onion, sliced
3/4 tsp salt
1 bay leaf
2 cloves
2 TBL melted butter
2 TBL Flour
6 eggs
2 TBL grated cheese
1/2 cup buttered bread crumbs

Simmer tomatoes, onion, salt, bay leaf and cloves for 10 min. Strain. Blend butter with flour in pan and add strained tomatoes, stirring occasionally. Cook until thickened. Add layer of rice in greased casserole dish and make 6 depressions in the rice. Place an egg in each depression. Pour tomato sauce over all and sprinkle with cheese and bread crumbs. Bake at 350* for 15 min.

Sour Cream Casserole

4 medium sized potatoes
4 hard cooked eggs, sliced
1/4 cup minced onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cups flaked salmon, tuna, or shrimp
1 cup commercial sour cream
1/2 cup milk

Boil potatoes in their jackets, peel and while still warm, slice thin. Arrange a layer of potatoes in a 1 1/2 quart casserole, then a layer of eggs, onion, and fish until ingredients are used, have a layer of potatoes on top. Pour over sour cream and milk that have been blended. Cover and bake in a 350* oven for 45 to 50 min. Remove cover the last 15 min of baking.

Window Cleaning Solution

1/4 cup ammonia
1/2 cup vinegar
6 quarts warm water

Mushroom Casserole

1 carton cottage cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
2 eggs
1 1/4 tsp salt
1 can mushroom pieces
1 6 oz pkg noodles, cooked to pkg directions

Combine the cheese and sour cream and add beaten eggs, salt, and mushroom pieces. Add the cooked noodles and turn into a well greased casserole. Top with dry bread or cracker crumbs have been sauteed in melted butter and bake at 350* for 20-30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spaghetti Fluff

4 oz long spaghetti, cooked
1 cup milk
1 cup grated cheese
3 eggs, separated
1 cup bread cubes
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 cup melted margarine
1 TBL minced parsley
1 TBL chopped red pepper


Scald milk and add cheese, combine with slightly beaten egg yolks, add rest of ingredients and mix well. Fold in the cooked spaghetti. Beat egg whites until frothy and fold in the cooked spaghetti mixture. Bake in greased casserole at 350* for 45 min.

Peppers Stuffed With Cheese

6 green peppers
2 1/4 cups grated cheese
2 1/2 cups bread crumbs
1 1/2 tsp chopped onion
3 TBL butter
1/8 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika

Cut thin slice from stem end of peppers and remove seeds, parboil peppers about 5 min in salted water. Drain and fill with mixture of remaining ingredients, top with additional grated cheese. Place in greased baking dish and bake at 350* for 20 min, increase temp to 425* and bake 5 min more.

Pineapple Beets

1 (13 1/2 oz) can chunk pineapple
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup cider vinegar
4 TBL brown sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1/2 tsp salt 
1/8 tsp ginger
2 (1 lb) cans sliced beets, drained

Drain pineapple. Mix syrup from pineapple with water and vinegar. Mix sugar, cornstarch, salt, and ginger. Add vinegar mixture. Cook until thickened, stirring constantly. Add beets, heat to boiling. Just before serving, mix pineapple into hot mixture.

Macaroni Stuffed Peppers

2 cups cooked macaroni
1 cup tomato soup
3/4 cup grated cheese
1 egg slightly beaten
6 peppers

Cut slice from stem end of peppers, remove seeds and parboil 5 min in salted water, drain. Fill with macaroni mixture and cover with buttered crumbs. Bake 350* for 30 min.

Plant Food

1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt petre
1 tsp epsom salt
1/2 to 1 tsp household ammonia

Dissolve in 1 gallon lukewarm water. Water indoor plants once a month. If used more than every 4 weeks the plants could be killed.

Cheese Bread Pudding

2 cups bread cubes
1 cup cottage cheese
1 1/2 cups milk
1/4 cup melted butter
2 eggs, beaten
1 TBL lemon juice
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp grated lemon rind

Combine bread with cottage cheese, milk, and melted butter, add remaining ingredients and pour into buttered casserole. Bake at 325* for 1 hour. Serve hot or cold.

Coat the centers of buttons on garments with a dab of clear nail polish, the polish seals the thread and buttons stay on longer.

Quick Caramel Frosting

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
2 TBL milk
1 cup powdered sugar

Melt butter, add brown sugar and cook over low heat, stirring constantly till mixture comes to a boil. Remove from heat and cool. Add powdered sugar until right spreading consistency.

Cream Fillling

5 TBL flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups scalded milk
2 slightly beaten eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract

Mix flour, sugar, and salt, stir in scalded milk and cook over hot water until thick. Cook 15 min, stir in slightly beaten eggs combined with a little of the hot mixture, cook 3 more minutes. Add vanilla and cool.
Chocolate Cream Filling: Add 1 1/2 squares unsweetened chocolate, melted and increase sugar to 3/4 cup.
Butterscotch Filling: Add 4 TBL butter and use 2/3 cup brown sugar in place of white sugar.
Orange Filling: Omit 1 cup of milk, add 3/4 cup orange juice, 2 TBL lemon juice, and grated rind of 1 orange when eggs are added.

Pineapple Filling

1 cup sugar
1 TBL flour
3/4 cup crushed pineapple
3 beaten egg yolks
1 1/2 TBL lemon juice
1 TBL butter

Blend sugar with flour and combine with pineapple. Add eggs yolks, lemon juice and butter. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly until thick and smooth, about 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scrambled Eggs and Cottage Cheese

1 TBL butter
1/2 tsp salt
Dash of pepper
1/4 cup milk
6 eggs, slightly beaten
3/4 cup cottage cheese
4 slices toast

Heat butter in pan. Stir seasonings and milk into eggs. Pour into fry pan and cook slowly stirring occasionally. When eggs are thickened, mix in the cottage cheese. Serve at once on toast.

Egg Cheese Cakes

6 eggs, beaten
1 onion, chopped
1/2 cup sifted flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 lb cheese, cubed

Combine all ingredients. Using a large spoon, take up a piece of cheese with as much batter as the spoon will hold and fry in hot fat, browning both sides. Serve with hot tomato sauce.

Jello Punch

1 pkg cherry Jello
1 pkg lemon Jello
1 bottle gingerale

Dissolve Jello with 2 cups hot water, add 2 cups cold water, 1 bottle gingerale. Serve with plenty of ice.

Eggs in Potato Blankets

3 cups mashed potatoes
4 hard cooked eggs
1 egg, slightly beaten
Bread crumbs

Divide potatoes into 4 equal parts, shape around the hard cooked eggs. Dip into egg diluted with 2 TBL water, then in bread crumbs. Fry in hot deep fat, 375*. Drain and cut in half.


----------



## TerriLynn

French Onion Sauce

2 large onions, thinly sliced (3 cups)
2 TBL butter
2 TBL cornstarch
1 can condensed beef broth
1/4 tsp Worcestershire sauce
2 TBL grated Parmesan cheese

In a 2 quart saucepan, cook sliced onions in butter till lightly browned, about 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Stir in cornstarch. Add beef broth and Worcestershire sauce all at once. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly till mixture is thickened and bubbly. Stir in Parmesan cheese. Heat through.
Serve over: Roast beef sandwich, rice, meatballs, meatloaf, mushrooms, potatoes, noodles, hamburgers, or minute steaks.

Horseradish Mustard Sauce

2 beaten egg yolks
2 TBL sugar
2 TBL prepared mustard
2 TBL vinegar
1 TBL water
1 TBL prepared horseradish
1 TBL mayonnaise
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup whipping cream

In small saucepan combine egg yolks, sugar, mustard, vinegar, water, horseradish, butter, and salt. Mix well. Cook and stir over very low heat till thickened, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Stir till sauce is smooth; cool and whip cream. Fold into mustard mixture and chill. Makes 1 1/3 cups sauce.

Cheese And Rice Loaf

1/4 cup margarine
1 cup milk
2 cups cooked rice
1 1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
3 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 to 1 tsp mustard
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup minced onion
1 TBL parsley
1/2 cup chopped green peppers
1 tsp salt

Heat butter with milk till melted. Add rice, cheese, and crumbs to eggs. Stir in hot milk. Add celery, onion, parsley, green pepper, and seasoning. Turn into a greased loaf pan. Bake at 350* for an hour and 15 minutes.

Sauce: 
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup sliced mushrooms
3/4 cup water

Heat sauce and serve over loaf.


Drop Egg Noodles

3 eggs
1 cup flour
dash of salt

Beat eggs; stir into flour and salt until mixed. Drop by half teaspoonfuls into soup.

Lone Rangers

1 lb ground beef
1 egg
1 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 cup bread or cracker crumbs
1/2 cup milk

Mix well together and form into 6-8 patties. Brown well. Place in casserole and cover each patty with 1 slice onion and slice of dill pickle and 1 TBL cream of tomato soup. Add 1/4 cup water to tomato soup left in can and add to casserole. Cover tightly to retain juices. Bake at 350* for 1 hour. Serve over hamburger buns. Do not omit dill pickle. This is what makes it different. Slice each pickle lengthwise int 3-4 slices. Extra slices may be placed in casserole for added flavor.


----------



## Grafton County Couple

RE: Grandma's U.P. Pasties

They're tasty


----------



## TerriLynn

Grafton County Couple said:


> RE: Grandma's U.P. Pasties
> 
> They're tasty


This makes me really happy to know you liked them!


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Casserole

2 med onions
1 small green pepper
4 TBL cooking oil
1 1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup tomato juice
1 1/2 cup elbow macaroni
1/4 cup grated cheddar cheese

Peel and dice onions; dice green pepper. Saute onions and green pepper lightly in oil. Add remaining ingredients except macaroni and cheese; simmer for 5 min. Cook macaroni in boiling, salted water until tender; drain. Add to chicken mixture. Pour into greased 2 quart casserole; sprinkle with cheese. Bake uncovered, at 350* for 25-30 min; garnish with chopped parsley.

Madame Wu's Sweet-Sour Chicken

1/2 cup flour
cornstarch
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup cooked cubed chicken
cooking oil
1 13 1/2 oz can pineapple chunks
3/4 cup catsup
1/4 cup white vinegar
3 TBL sugar
1/2 cup chopped white onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper

Blend flour, 1/4 cup cornstarch, baking powder and salt. Stir in 3/4 cup water until batter is smooth and runs in a thin stream. Dip chicken cubes in batter, shaking to remove excess batter. Drop into hot oil; cook until golden. Drain on paper towel; keep warm. Drain pineapple, reserving syrup. Combine catsup, vinegar, sugar, and reserved syrup in a large saucepan or skillet; bring to a boil over high heat. Add onion and pepper. Blend 1 TBL cornstarch with a small amount of water to form a paste; stir into catsup mixture. Cook and stir until glossy and translucent. Add pineapple chunks. Bring again to a boil; add chicken cubes. Serve over rice if desired.


Huntington Chicken

1 3-4lb hen
1 1/2 cup small shell macaroni
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese
1/2 cup flour
4 cups bread crumbs
2 TBL butter
1/2 cup cream

Cook chicken in boiling, salted water, until tender. Remove chicken from broth; cool. Reserve broth. Remove chicken from bones; cut into cubes. Cook macaroni in boiling, salted water until tender; drain. Dice cream cheese into small cubes. Bring 4 cups broth to a boil. Mix flour with 1/2 cup water until smooth; stir into broth. Mix chicken, macaroni, cheese, and broth. Place in greased 8 x 12 inch baking dish. Brown bread crumbs in butter. Add cream; mix well. Spread over top of chicken mixture. Bake in 325* oven for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chicken-Chili Enchiladas

3 TBL flour
4 tsp chili powder
3 TBL salad oil
2 1/2 cups water
12 tortillas
2 cups cooked chicken, heated
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
4 cups grated American or Monterey Jack cheese
1/2 cup chopped onion

Preheat oven to 350* degrees. Brown flour and chili powder in oil; stir in water slowly. Simmer for 30 minutes. Wrap tortillas in foil; heat in oven while chili mixture is simmering. Season chicken with salt and pepper. Place some of the chicken on each tortilla; add small amount of cheese and onion. Roll each tortilla; place in baking dish, seam side down. Sprinkle remaining cheese over top. Pour chili powder mixture over enchiladas. Bake until cheese is melted.

Soy Chicken

1 frying chicken, disjointed
1/8 cup brown mustard
2 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp paprika
3/4 up soy sauce

Skin chicken; arrange in greased 9 x 13 inch baking dish. Spread chicken with mustard; sprinkle with oregano and paprika. Pour soy sauce over all. Marinate chicken, refrigerated, for 2 hours. Bake at 350* for 1 hour or until tender. Serve on heated platter with pan juices and curried rice, if desired.

Lemon Barbecue Sauce For Chicken

1/2 cup butter or margarine
2 lemons
1 TBL oregano
1/2 tsp salt
2 cloves of garlic, minced
1/4 tsp pepper

Melt butter in a saucepan. Squeeze lemons; add juice to melted butter. Add the remaining ingredients. Keep sauce warm; baste chicken occasionally while roasting.


----------



## TerriLynn

Inflation Steak

3 lb hamburger
1 cup saltine crackers, crushed
1 cup milk

Mix together; press in jelly roll pan. Let set 1 day in refrigerator. Cut into squares. Flour and brown in a fry pan. Put back in baking dish. Pour 2 cans cream of mushroom soup on top. Bake at 350* for 90 min.


Burrito Bake

1 cup Bisquick
1/4 cup water
1 16 oz can refried beans 
1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 cup thick taco sauce
2/3 cup sour cream
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Grease 10 x 1 1/2 inch pie plate. Mix Bisquick, water, and beans. Spread in pie plate. Layer ground beef and taco sauce. Bake for 30 min at 375*. Remove from oven; spread with sour cream and shredded cheese. Return to oven long enough to melt cheese. Remove from oven; cool 5 to 10 minutes. Add chopped tomatoes and shredded lettuce. Additional taco sauce may be added if desired. serve as pie slices.

Pizza Casserole

1 1/2 lb hamburger
1 can pizza sauce
Mozzarella cheese
Parmesan cheese
1 cup milk
1 TBL oil
1 cup flour 
2 eggs

Brown hamburger and drain. Mix together hamburger and pizza sauce; spread on bottom of a casserole dish. Put a layer of Mozzarella cheese. Mix together milk, oil, flour and eggs. Spread over cheese. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Bake 30 min at 350*

Chocolate Pudding in a Mug (Microwave)

1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup semi sweet chocolate chips
pinch of salt

Place cornstarch in a 12 oz mug or a 2 cup glass measure. Gradually, but briskly, stir in milk with a fork so there are no lumps. Add chocolate chips and salt. Microwave on high 1 minute or until hot but not boiling. Stir briskly with rubber spatula, scraping down sides- mixture will look grainy. Cook 30-45 seconds more until mixture just begins to boil. Watch closely to prevent boil overs. Serve warm or refrigerate to chill.

Tasty Toppings for Baked Potatoes

- Garlic Butter: Whip 1/2 cup soft butter with 1 TBL finely minced parsley and 1 clove finely minced garlic.
- Cheese Sour Cream Topping: Combine 2 cups grated cheese, 1/2 cup softened butter, 1 cup sour cream, and 1/4 cup minced green onions. Add salt and pepper to taste.
- Sour Cream and Chives: Combine 1 cup sour cream with 2 TBL minced chives and 1/2 tsp grated onion. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Finger Paint Quick

Mix liquid starch and Ivory liquid right on table or paper. Add a bit of Tempura powder in a couple different colors. Paint away.

Crystal Painting

Heat 2 TBL water to boiling. Lower heat and add Epsom salts slowly, stirring constantly, until no more will dissolve (4 to 5 TBL). Apply while warm with paintbrush to black or dark colored paper. Let dry and watch crystals form.

Whipped Soap Flakes

Beat Ivory Snow and water together to desired consistency. Make thick for finger or brush painting or extra thick for molding.

Bubbles

20 oz water
6 oz Ivory liquid
1 oz Glycerine
5 tsp sugar

Mix well; let set an hour or so. Experiment with different kinds of blowers. Try straws and spools, styrofoam cup with holes, wire wand, et. Use a small funnel for huge ones.

Gelatin Glop

Just mix gelatin with water- use about half the recommended amount of water (soften gelatin in a little cold water). Heat slowly until dissolved. Add rest of water and chill. Try pouring it into pie plate.

Soap Crayons

For each color, put 2 TBL tap water in a small bowl. Add drops of food color until color is intense. Add 1/2 cup soap flakes (Ivory Snow) a little at a time, until all soap has been added. Stir until color is well mixed. Press into plastic ice cube tray, popsicle molds, or roll into cylinder on waxed paper. Let dry several days. Gently tap tray to release soap.
May be used on paper or washable surfaces such as sinks, tubs, ceramic tile, or plastic countertops. Surface should be dry so use before filling tub. They wash right off. store in plastic to prevent them from becoming hard and dry.


----------



## TerriLynn

Potato Corn Chowder

12 potatoes
1/2 stick margarine
1 lb Velveeta cheese
1 pkg (dry) Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing
2 cans whole kernel corn

Cut potatoes in small chunks. Cover with water in a large pot. Boil til potatoes are tender but not mushy. Do not drain. Add margarine, Velveeta cheese, Ranch dressing, and corn. Cook and stir. Soup will thicken to chowder consistency.

Irish Rice

2 1/2 cups cooked rice
1 10 oz pkg frozen chopped broccoli, cooked and drained
1/4 cup onions, chopped
1/4 cup celery, chopped
1/2 stick margarine
4 oz Cheez Whiz
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 small can mushrooms

Saute onion and celery in margarine. Add Cheez Whiz and melt. Add soup and mushrooms. Add broccoli, salt, and pepper. Stir this mixture into cooked rice. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes.

Gingerbread Pancakes

1 cup all purpose flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/2 cup skim milk
3 TBL molasses
1 TBL vegetable oil
1 egg, lightly beaten

Combine first 5 ingredients in a large bowl; stir well. Combine milk and next 3 ingredients; add to dry ingredients, stirring until smooth. Spoon 1/4 cup batter onto a hot greased griddle. Turn pancakes when tops are covered with bubbles and edges look cooked.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Pepper Vinegar

1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 tsp to 1 TBL Tabasco or other hot sauce (or 1/8 to 1 tsp cayenne, or to taste)

In a glass jar, combine the vinegar and hot sauce (or cayenne) to taste. Shake before using. Keeps indefinitely.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mushroom Logs

2 (8 oz) cans refrigerated crescent dinner rolls
1 (8 oz) pkg cream cheese, softened
1 (4 oz) can mushroom stems and pieces, drained and chopped
1 tsp seasoned salt
1 egg, beaten


Preheat oven to 375*. Separate crescent dough into 8 rectangles; press perforations to seal. Combine cream cheese, mushrooms, and salt, mixing well. Spread mushroom mixture in equal portions over each rectangle of dough. Starting at the long sides, roll up each rectangle, jelly roll fashion. Pinch the seams to seal. Slice logs into 1 inch pieces. Place, seam side down, on an ungreased baking sheet. Brush each log with beaten egg. Bake at 375* for 10-12 minutes.


Honey-Orange Bean and Vegetable Salad

15 oz can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
15 oz can navy beans, or chickpeas, rinsed and drained
15 oz can pinto or red beans, rinsed and drained
2 cups thinly sliced red cabbage or more to taste
1 cup small broccoli florets
1/3 cup dried sliced apricots
1/3 cup raisins
1/3 cup walnut pieces

Dressing:
1/3 cup cider vinegar
1/4 to 1/3 cup honey
3 TBL frozen orange juice concentrate
2 TBL canola oil

Combine all ingredients for salad in one bowl; dressing in another. Drizzle honey-orange dressing over salad and toss.

Baked Ziti

1 lb ziti noodles
3 lb Mozzarella cheese, shredded
2 lb Ricotta cheese
1 egg
tomato sauce

Preheat oven to 350*. Cook ziti as directed on package. Drain and return to pot. Mix the egg with the Ricotta cheese. Add to ziti. Add some tomato sauce and some Mozzarella cheese to the ziti, mix. In the bottom of your baking dish, lay some tomato sauce. Put half the ziti in the dish, cover with Mozzarella cheese, then cover that cheese with some more sauce. Repeat this with the rest of the ziti, Mozzarella cheese, and sauce. Cover with foil. Bake for 45 minutes. Remove foil and return to oven until cheese melts. Best served with garlic bread and a salad.

Delicious Easy Scalloped Potatoes

1 (8 oz) pkg cream cheese, cubed
1 1/4 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
4 cups sliced potatoes
2 TBL chopped chives

Preheat oven to 350*. In a pan, combine the cream cheese, milk, and salt and pepper. Stir over low heat until smooth. Add potatoes and chives; mix lightly. Spoon into 1 1/2 quart casserole dish; cover. Bake for 1 hour plus 10 minutes or until the potatoes are done.

Cabbage Casserole

1 head cabbage, sliced
1/2 cup oil or butter
3/4 cup sesame seeds
2 pkgs Ramen noodles
1 to 2 lb sliced ham, cut in strips

Dressing:
1/2 cup sugar
12 TBL vinegar
2 pkg Ramen noodles seasoning

Shred the cabbage. In frying pan heat the oil and brown the sesame seeds and noodles. Mix dressing ingredients and toss.

Pepperoni Bread

1 pkg pepperoni slices
1 loaf frozen bread dough
1 4 oz can mushroom, bits and pieces
1/4 lb grated mozzeralla cheese
1/4 lb grated swiss cheese
1 large tomato, diced
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp minced onion
egg white or olive oil

Preheat oven to 350*. Defrost and let dough rise according to pkg directions. Roll out dough to 1/2 inch thickness. Spread both cheeses over dough. Sprinkle with mushrooms and tomatoes. Top with onion slices, seasonings and pepperoni slices. Roll dough like a jelly roll, shape into crescents and press edges together, sealing tightly. Brush with olive oil or egg white. Puncture 3 to 4 times with a fork to allow steam to escape. Place on an oiled cookie sheet. Bake at 350* for 30-40 minutes, or until dough is lightly browned.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, thank you for posting the recipes. I really enjoy them and I hope you and your family had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech said:


> TerriLynn, thank you for posting the recipes. I really enjoy them and I hope you and your family had a Merry Christmas.


I'm glad you like the recipes too! For me there is nothing better than reading old cookbooks. We did have a nice Christmas and it included a trip to a few thrift stores where I found about 25 new to me, old church cookbooks! Score! I will post the interesting recipes as I come across them. Hope your Christmas was nice as well.


----------



## susieneddy

Interesting thread. Thanks TerriLynn for starting it and continuing to keep it going


----------



## TerriLynn

susieneddy said:


> Interesting thread. Thanks TerriLynn for starting it and continuing to keep it going


Thank you.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peach Or Pear Pickles

7 cups sugar
3 cups water
2 cups vinegar
1 1/2 TBL whole allspice
1 TBL whole cloves
6 sticks of cinnamon
1 gallon of fruit (small fresh or canned halves)

Boil first 3 ingredients (spices may be put in a cloth bag, if desired). Add fruit and cook until tender if fresh is used. If canned halves are used just heat through.

Chicken Salad

2 cups chicken (cooked, chunked)
1/2 cup Velveeta cheese (chunked)
1/2 cup chunk pineapple
1 cup green grapes (halved)
1 cup celery chunks

Toss ingredients with Miracle Whip. Chill and serve.


Taco Salad

1 medium head lettuce (chopped)
1 lb hamburger
1 large onion
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 can kidney beans (small)
8 oz grated cheddar cheese

Brown hamburger and drain. Add taco seasoning; reserve 1 TBL for dressing. Select a large salad bowl, allowing enough room to toss salad at serving time. Layer ingredients starting with lettuce and ending with cheese. Cover and refrigerate.

Dressing:
1 cup Catalina dressing
1 TBL taco seasoning
1 TBL taco sauce
Mix together. Toss salad with dressing and 1 pkg taco flavored chips just before serving.

Bar-B-Q-Sauce

(Great with browned hamburger or with leftover combination beef-pork roast.) Mix and combine with meat:

1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup water
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp mustard

Caramel Sauce

1 cup sugar
2 TBL flour
1 TBL butter or substitute
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp vanilla
salt

Mix the sugar, flour, and butter ina frying pan; then heat the mixture to caramelize the sugar, stirring constantly. Scald the milk in double boiler. When the sugar is caramelized, add it to the hot milk and heat the mixture until the caramelized sugar is dissolved. Add the salt and vanilla. Serve hot or cold over puddings.

Sweet and Sour Bar-B-Q-Sauce

1 bottle of Open Pit barbecue sauce
1/2 cup of warm water
1 lemon (cut up)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 lb of butter
1/2 tsp of red pepper

Stir together about 3 minutes. Then place on stove for 30 minutes.

Ham And Spinach Salad

8 cups torn fresh spinach
4 hard cooked eggs (chopped)
4 oz boiled ham (cut in julienne strips)
1 small red onion, thinly sliced
1 (10 oz) pkg frozen peas, thawed
1 cup mayonnaise
1 1/2 cup grated Swiss cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
6 slices bacon (crumbled)

Layer half spinach on bottom of 9 x 13 pan. Layer all eggs and ham; then remaining spinach, onion slices, and then peas. Combine mayonnaise and sour cream. Sealing to sides of pan, spread mixture over top of salad. Sprinkle with Swiss cheese. Cover and chill 24 hours. Sprinkle bacon on top.


----------



## TerriLynn

Venison and Rice

Cube 2 lbs venison. Fry 10 minutes with onion and salt. Add:

1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 jigger of wine
1/4 tsp garlic powder

Pour over meat and stir. Cook 10 min. Add:

1 can mushrooms plus juice

Cook another 10 minutes. Keep covered. Cook rice. Pour meat over rice.


Baked Liver and Onions

1 lb beef liver
1 large onion
2 TBL parsley flakes
1 bay leaf

Slice half the onion into a greased baking dish. Season liver with salt and pepper and roll in flour. Season the layer of onions and place half the slices of liver on top of the onions. Sprinkle with half the parsley and add a bay leaf on top.

4 TBL melted oleo or butter
1 beef bouillon cube
1 cup hot water

Mix together. Make a second layer the same as the first. Pour melted oleo and bouillon mixture over all. Bake, covered, at 350* for 30 minutes. Remove cover and bake 30 minutes longer or until liver is tender.

Pork Apple Pie

Time: 1 hour

1 lb ground pork
1 medium onion (finely chopped)
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup chicken broth
1 tsp salt and pepper
Pastry for double crust pie
2 medium apples (peeled and cored-sliced)
2 TBL brown sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Cook pork and add onion until brown.
Remove from heat and stir in bread crumbs and broth, 1 tsp salt and dash pepper.
Line a 9 inch pie pan with half the pastry.
Add meat mixture.
Combine apple, brown sugar, and cinnamon.
Spoon on top of meat and add top crust. Bake at 400*


Stuffed Manicotti

1 lb box manicotti shells
1 lb hamburger
1 egg
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 large can tomatoes
1 large can spinach (drained)
1 cup cottage cheese
1 egg

Make meatballs, using the hamburger, egg, oatmeal, onion, salt and pepper. Brown in large skillet using small amount of shortening. Add tomatoes and cook slowly for about 1 hour. Remove meatballs to bowl and reserve sauce. Mash meatballs and add spinach, cottage cheese, and egg. Mix well. Cook manicotti shells according to pkg directions. Stuff shells with meat mixture. Arrange shells in shallow baking pan and cover wit reserved tomato sauce. Bake at 350* for about 30 min.

Busy Day Macaroni Casserole (Microwave)

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 cups water
1 15 oz can tomato sauce
1 8 oz can whole kernel corn- undrained
8 oz elbow macaroni
season to taste

Brown meat and onion in covered 3 quart casserole 5 to 6 minutes. Stir once during cooking. Stir in rest of ingredients. Cook on high 20 minutes, stirring half way through cooking time. Let stand, covered, 10 minutes. Top with corn chips and serve.

Vegetable Casserole

Brown 1 lb hamburger and small onion. Add together:
hamburger
1 can Veg-All vegetables, drained
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can Franco-American Spaghetti

Sprinkle top with grated cheese. Bake 1/2 hour at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Hot Dog Casserole

1 (7 1/2 oz) pkg yellow corn bread mix
1 lb frankfurters
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup water
2 TBL green pepper, coarsely chopped
1 TBL onion, chopped
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Prepare corn bread mix according to package directions. Pour batter into well greased 11 x 7 inch baking dish. Place frankfurters on batter. Bake in 400* oven 20 minutes or until done.
For sauce, combine ketchup, water, green pepper, onion and Worcestershire sauce. Heat 5 to 8 minutes if desired, stirring constantly.
After removing frankfurters and corn bread from oven, sprinkle top of cornbread with shredded cheese. Let stand 5 minutes before cutting, serve with sauce.

Pilaf

1/2 cup fine egg noodles, broken in pieces
2 TBL butter or margarine
1 can chicken broth
1/3 cup water
1/2 cup raw regular rice

In sauce pan brown noodles in butter, stir often. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil; stir. Cover; cook over low heat 20-25 minutes or until liquid is absorbed. Makes about 2 cups.

Glazed Ham and Apple Bake

1 5lb canned ham
1/4 cup honey
1 TBL prepared mustard
2 tsp lemon juice
1 can cream of celery soup
1/2 cup applesauce

Score ham: place in roasting pan. Bake at 325* for 1 hour; pour off fat. Combine honey, mustard and lemon juice; spread over top of ham. Bake 15 minutes more (15 min per pound or 130* on meat thermometer). Remove to platter. On top of range, in roasting pan, add remaining ingredients to drippings. Heat, stirring now and then. Serve with ham.

Ground Beef Casserole

1/4 lb macaroni shells
2 lb ground beef
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/4 tsp marjoram
1/2 cup grated sharp cheese
1 3/4 cup chopped onion
1 no. 2 1/2 can tomatoes
1/4 cup catsup
6 cups raw sliced cabbage

Cook macaroni shells. Brown beef and season with salt, curry powder and marjoram. Add onion and cook 5 minutes, add tomatoes, catsup and cheese. Add macaroni. Place sliced cabbage in the bottom of a large casserole, pour the meat mixture over cabbage. Bake covered for 1 hour in 350* oven.

Surprise Casserole

1 1/2 lb ground beef
3 TBL melted butter
2 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp rosemary
1-2 small onions
1 cup sliced raw carrots
2 cups thinly sliced potato
1 cup grated cheddar cheese

Mix together the beef, butter, salt, pepper, and rosemary. Spread half the mixture in a buttered casserole. Layer the carrots, onion, potatoes over it. Cover with the remaining meat mixture. Bake in 325* oven for 30 min. Sprinkle the cheese on top and bake an additional 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peaches and Sour Cream Pie

1 baked 9 inch pie shell
1 #2 can peach halves (about 7 halves)
1/4 cup of sugar
1/4 cup sifted flour
1/2 tsp cinnamon
2 cups sour cream
2 TBL sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon

Drain peach halves thoroughly. Sift together 1/4 cup sugar, flour, and 1/2 tsp cinnamon. Sprinkle 2/3 dry ingredients over bottom of pie shell. Place peach halves in pie shell, cut side up. Sprinkle remaining dry ingredients over peaches. Pour and spread sour cream evenly over peaches. Combine 2 TBL sugar and 1/2 tsp cinnamon and sprinkle over sour cream. Swirl cream, sugar, and cinnamon with back of spoon for decorative effect. Bake at 450* for 20 min. Remove from oven and cool slightly on rack. Serve slightly warm.

Eggs In Purgatory

One can large whole tomatoes
One medium onion
Six eggs
1/4 cup oil

Saute onion in oil, discard onion. Add whole tomatoes, cook until thick. Break eggs gently into sauce, simmer until eggs are set. Serve at once. Season with salt and pepper.

Baked Deviled Eggs

8 hard boiled eggs
3 TBL Sour cream
2 tsp prepared mustard
1/4 tsp salt

Sauce: 
2 TBL butter
1/3 cup chopped onion
1 can mushroom soup
1 small can mushrooms
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Eggs: peel and slice lengthwise; remove yolks and set aside whites. Mash yolks, blend in sour cream, mustard and salt. Fill whites with mixture. 
Sauce: In a large skillet melt butter, saute onion until tender. Remove from heat and stir in soup, sour cream and mushrooms. Place 1/2 mixture in 1 1/2 quart shallow baking dish; add eggs, cut side up, in single layer. Pour remaining mixture over top; sprinkle with cheese. Bake 20 min or until heated. Allow to stand 5 min before serving.


----------



## Emily Delaney

TerriLynn said:


> Cabbage Rolls
> 
> 1 lb chopped beef
> 1 tsp salt
> 1/4 tsp pepper
> 2 TBLSP chopped onion
> 1 cup rice (cooked)
> 1 egg
> 8 large cabbage leaves
> 1 can tomato soup
> 1 cup water
> 
> Pour boiling water over cabbage leaves. Let stand for 5 minutes. Season meat; add onion, rice and egg. Roll a portion of filling into each leaf; fasten ends with toothpicks. Place cabbage rolls in a roasting pan. Pour tomato soup and water over rolls. Cover and bake for 1 hour at 350*.





TerriLynn said:


> Pickled Beef Heart and tongue
> 
> 8 cups cider vinegar
> 4 cups water
> 1 box (1 1/4oz) Pickling spice
> 2 lbs heart or tongue (or 1 lb each)
> 
> Cook heart and tongue in salted water to cover until tender. Combine vinegar, water, pickling spices in a gallon container. Cut meat into bite size pieces and add to vinegar mixture. Cover crock and let stand for 3 to 4 weeks, stirring once a day as spices settle to the bottom. One teaspoon crushed red pepper may be added for further tang.
> 
> You can use this pickling mixture for pickled eggs. Place shelled, whole hard cooked eggs in pickling mixture and let stand 3 to 4 days.


----------



## TerriLynn

Bean Dip

1 lb ground beef
1 small onion
1 can refried beans
1 small can tomato sauce
1 jar salsa
1 pkg taco mix
grated cheese

Brown ground beef and onion. Add beans, tomato sauce, salsa, and taco mix. Cook over medium heat until heated through. Put in pie plate and top with grated cheese.

Hamburger Barley Soup

2 lb hamburg
5 cups water
1 cup chopped celery
1 quart tomatoes
1 cup chopped onions
1 cup sliced carrots
1/2 cup pearl barley (uncooked)
1/2 cup catsup
2 beef bouillon cubes
2 tsp seasoned salt
1 bay leaf
1 tsp basil
1 tsp salt
sprinkle of pepper

Fry hamburger, drain well. Add all other ingredients. Bring to a boil, then simmer for 1 hour. Remove bay leaf and serve.

Taco Chili

1 1/2 lb hamburger
1 can diced tomatoes
1 can corn and juice
1 can light kidney beans and juice
1 can tomato soup
1 1/2 cup water
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 small onion

Brown hamburger with onion. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer for 30 minutes. Serve with finely shredded cheese. Top with Tablespoon of sour cream. Dipping corn chips in chili is delicious!


Tuna Melt

2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup celery, finely chopped
1/2 cup onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup carrot, shredded
12 oz can tuna, in water
2 TBL mayo
6 split English muffins

Heat broiler. Combine all ingredients except muffins. Mix well. Dividne mixture evenly onto muffin halves. Place on broiler pan. Broil 4 to 6 inches from heat for 6-8 minutes or until lightly browned and bubbly.


----------



## TerriLynn

Gourmet Chicken In A Moment

4 chicken breasts, skinless
1 pkg of Italian Seasoning
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2 cup white wine
3 oz cream cheese

Put chicken breasts in crock pot- dry. Sprinkle Italian seasoning mix over the top. Cook all day on low (approx 6 to 8 hours). Just before serving, mix together heating on top of stove. This is the sauce. Serve chicken over a bed of rice and topped with sauce.

Coke Chicken

1 pkg whole chicken parts
Ketchup
Coke
1 medium onion, sliced

Mix equal parts of coke and ketchup, enough to completely cover. In large frying pan place chicken pieces. Cover with ketchup and coke mixture. Place sliced onions on top. Cook on top of stove for 2 hours on low, covered.

Taco Pie

1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 pkg taco seasoning
1/2 cup water
1 to 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 can crescent rolls
1 1/2 to 2 cups crushed corn chips
Shredded lettuce, tomato, onion
1 small can refried beans (opt.)

Mix meat, taco seasoning, water, and refried beans. Simmer 5 minutes. Separate rolls and form crust in pie pan (well greased). Sprinkle 1 cup chips over crust (and some cheese). Spoon meat over chips and top with cheese. Sprinkle on remaining chips. Bake at 375* for 20-25 minutes. Garnish with lettuce, tomato, onion.


Vivienne's Shepherds Pie

1 lb lean ground beef
1 med onion, chopped
1/4 cup catsup
Oregano to taste
Garlic powder to taste
Salt and pepper to taste
Any size can baked or pork and beans
4 large potatoes, cooked and mashed, with milk and butter
Grated cheddar cheese for garnish

Brown together ground beef and onion; drain. Mix in castup and seasonings. Add can of beans. Cook gently until heated through. Pour into 8 or 9 inch pie plate. Frost with mashed potatoes. Sprinkle with grated cheddar. Bake at 350* for 30 min. (can of corn, drained, may be added)


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheeseburger Pie

2 lbs ground beef
1/2 tsp oregano
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup celery
1/2 cup fine dry bread crumbs
1 small can tomato sauce

Topping:
8 oz grated cheddar cheese
1 slightly beaten egg
1/4 cup milk
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Brown ground beef with onion, oregano, salt and pepper; drain. Add onion, green pepper, celery, bread crumbs and tomato sauce. Put into unbaked 9 inch pie shell. Cover with topping. Bake 30-40 minutes at 400 degrees.

Ground Beef/Wild Rice Casserole

1 cup wild rice, uncooked
1 1/2 lb lean ground beef
1 can mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can sliced mushrooms, drained
2 beef bouillon cubes
1/4 tsp each: celery salt, garlic salt, salt, onion salt, salt, pepper
3/4 cup chopped celery, sauteed
6 TBL chopped onion, sauteed
1/2 cup slivered almonds

Pour 4 cups BOILING water over wild rice and let stand for 15 minutes, drain. Add mushroom soup, chicken soup, mushrooms, bouillon cubes (dissolved in 1 cup boiling water) and seasonings. Saute celery and onion, add to rice mixture.
Brown ground beef, drain if necessary. Add to rice mixture. Put into 9 x 13 inch glass baking dish. Sprinkle with almonds. Refrigerate until time to bake. Bake covered for 1 1/2 hours at 350*. Add more bouillon if necessary. (can be in oven longer)

A Different Goulash

1 lb ground beef
1 (14 3/4 oz) can Franco American Spaghetti
1 (10 3/4 oz) can tomato soup
1 (1 lb) can peas, partially drained
1 (1 lb) can whole kernel corn, partially drained
Onion and salt and pepper to taste

Brown ground beef with onion and salt and pepper. Sprinkle about 1 TBL flour over meat after browned. Add rest of ingredients and simmer about 1 hour. If too stiff or thick, add a little water. Do not make it too thin. Double recipe for a family. Freezes well.

Hamburger Quiche

1 unbaked 9 inch pastry shell, reg or deep dish
1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs
1 TBL cornstarch
1 1/2 cups (1/2 lb) chopped cheddar or Velveeta cheese
1/2 tsp dry minced onion

Brown meat. Drain fat, set aside. Blend next 4 ingredients until smooth. Stir in meat, cheese, onion, and pepper. Turn into pastry shell. Bake at 350* for 30 min or until golden brown on top and knife inserted in center comes out clean. 

Ranch Eggs

1 lb bulk sausage
5 eggs
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 green onions, scissor snipped
1 tsp seasoned salt
1/4 tsp pepper
8 oz shredded cheddar cheese

Brown sausage. Crumble well and spread evenly over bottom of oiled 9 9 inch pan. Beat eggs for 5 minutes. Beat in cottage cheese, green onions, salt and pepper. Pour over sausage layer. Sprinkle cheese over top. Bake at 325* about 35-40 minutes or until cheese is melted and eggs are set.


Microwave Beef-Noodle Casserole

1 lb ground beef
1 16 oz can tomatoes
1 16 oz can corn
1/2 cup catsup
2 cups uncooked noodles
1 medium onion, chopped
1/3 cup celery, chopped
1/3 cup water
1 tsp chili powder
salt and pepper

Combine beef, onion, celery in a 2 1/2 quart casserole. Microwave on high for 6-7 minutes. Add all the other ingredients; cover and cook again on high for 15 to 16 minutes. Stir twice while cooking. Let stand a few minutes before serving.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mustard Sauce

2 eggs, beaten lightly
2/3 cup vinegar
1/3 cup water
1 cup brown sugar
1 TBL flour
3 TBL dry mustard

Mix ingredients together. Cook slowly and cool before serving. Keeps several weeks in refrigerator.

Tangy Chicken Marinade

1/4 cup soy sauce
2 TBL brown sugar
2 TBL water
2 TBL vegetable oil
1 TBL pepper
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp accent
1/4 tsp ginger
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Combine all ingredients. Cover boneless, skinless chicken breasts with sauce. Marinate overnight. Grill or broil as desired.

Pretzel Patties

5 lb white pearl chocolate
8 oz pretzel sticks, crushed with rolling pin

Melt chocolate slowly at 200* or lower. Mix with pretzels and spoon on counter top or foil with teaspoon in patty form.


Tuna Pate'

8 oz cream cheese, softened
2 TBL chili sauce
2 TBL parsley
1 tsp minced onion
1/2 tsp hot pepper sauce
2 6 oz cans tuna, packed in water

Blend together. Line a 4 cup mold with saran wrap. Pack the pate' into the mold. Chill for 3 hours. Unmold and serve with crackers.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pineapple Cole Slaw

4 cups shredded cabbage
1 cup pineapple chunks
1 cup diced unpared red apples
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 cup mini marshmallows (optional)

Stir in enough salad dressing to moisten. Toss lightly.


Gourmet Pears

Bartlett pear halves
1 cup powdered sugar
8 oz cream, whipped
2 egg yolks, whipped
1 tsp vanilla
Sprinkle of nutmeg

Chill and drain pears. Fold together rest of ingredients except nutmeg. Top pears with sauce. Sprinkle with nutmeg.

Baked Potato Topping

1/2 pint sour cream
1/2 tsp curry powder
1/2 tsp chives
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp powdered sugar
1/2 tsp cracked pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder

Piquant Patties (meat loaf)

2/3 cup bread crumbs
1 cup milk
1 1/2 lb ground beef
2 beaten eggs
1 grated carrot
1/4 cup grated onion
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/8 tsp black pepper
1 tsp salt
1 tsp sage

Sauce:
3 TBL brown sugar
1/4 cup catsup
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp dry mustard

Soak bread crumbs in milk. Combine all ingredients of first section. Form into patties. Press a depression in center of each. Fill with the Piquant sauce. Bake at 350* for 35 minutes.


Beefed-Up Biscuit Casserole

1 1/4 lb ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup diced green pepper
8 oz tomato sauce
2 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp garlic salt
8 oz can buttermilk biscuits
1 1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup sour cream

Brown beef with onion and peppers. Drain. Stir in tomato sauce, chili powder and garlic. Simmer. Separate biscuits into 10 pieces. Pull each in half. Press 10 layers over bottom of ungreased 9" square baking pan. Combine 1/2 cup cheese with sour cream and egg. Mix well. Remove meat from heat; stir in cheese mixture. Spoon over dough. Arrange remaining biscuit layers on top. Sprinkle with 1 cup cheese. Bake at 375* for 25-30 minutes until deep golden brown.


----------



## TerriLynn

Franks, Apples 'N Kraut Special

1 pkg franks or sausage
1 lb can sauerkraut
2 cups applesauce
1 cup sour cream
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
2 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 cups flour
2 tsp salt
2 TBL caraway seeds
6 TBL shortening
1/2 cup milk

Cut franks into 1" pieces. Combine with kraut, applesauce, sour cream and onions. Mix well. Put into shallow baking dish. Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt; add caraway seeds. Cut in shortening. Add enough milk to hold ingredients together. Pat out dough onto floured board to 1" thickness. Cut out round biscuits with biscuit cutter or knife. (You may use refrigerated biscuits but be certain to sprinkle the caraway seeds over the top of the kraut mixture before you top with biscuits.) Place biscuits on kraut mixture. Bake at 400* for 45 minutes or till done.


Corned Beef Curry Rice

12 oz corned beef
1 sliced garlic bud
2 sliced onions
1 TBL cooking oil
1 TBL curry powder
3 TBL flour
3 cups hot water
1 beef bouillon cube
1 grated apple
2 TBL catsup
4 TBL butter
2 sliced boiled eggs

Saute' onions and garlic in oil. Add diced corned beef and curry; mix well. Add flour and mix. Add bouillon cube dissolved in water and cook over medium heat for 20 minutes. Mix apple with catsup and add to corned beef mixture. Add butter. Serve over rice. Top with sliced eggs.

Potato Omelette

1/2 cup grated monterey jack cheese
1 grated potato
1 small minced onion
6 TBL butter
soy sauce
salt and pepper
2 eggs

Place potato in pan with 1/2 of onion on top. Add 3 TBL butter and soy sauce to taste. Brown. In another skillet, saute' 1/2 the onion in 3 TBL butter until soft. Add the eggs (lightly beaten) and cook till it forms soft curds. Place eggs on the potato mixture and sprinkle with cheese. Cook until potato mixture browns on bottom. Fold in thirds and invert on heated plate.

Corn Pudding

1 can cream-style corn
1 egg
2 TBL melted butter
1 cup corn flakes

Mix ingredients. Bake at 375* for one hour.


----------



## gleepish

TerriLynn said:


> Corn Pudding
> 
> 1 can cream-style corn
> 1 egg
> 2 TBL melted butter
> 1 cup corn flakes
> 
> Mix ingredients. Bake at 375* for one hour.


My grandmother-in-law used to make something similar and I haven't been able to find a recipe for it, but she called it scalloped corn. I think it might be basically the same as your recipe, only with ritz crackers instead of corn flakes... I"ll have to try it and see!


----------



## TerriLynn

gleepish said:


> My grandmother-in-law used to make something similar and I haven't been able to find a recipe for it, but she called it scalloped corn. I think it might be basically the same as your recipe, only with ritz crackers instead of corn flakes... I"ll have to try it and see!


OMG I have seen many that called for Ritz crackers and may have already posted one...if I find another recipe that calls for Ritz I will post it!


----------



## TerriLynn

Celery And Mushrooms

3 cups celery, cut crosswise into 1/4" pieces
1/2 can almonds, toasted and slivered
4 oz can sliced mushrooms
1 cup boiling water
1 cube chicken bouillon
black pepper to taste
1 tsp soy sauce

Cook celery in bouillon until tender. Drain. Saute' mushrooms in butter 3-5 minutes. Season with pepper and soy sauce. Add to cooked celery. Serve topped with almonds.

Spinach Casserole

12 oz creamed small curt cottage cheese
10 oz pkg frozen chopped spinach
3/4 cup Velveeta cheese, shredded
1/8 stick butter
3 beaten eggs
3 TBL flour
1/4 tsp salt

Thaw spinach; drain well. Combine all ingredients and pour into well greased baking pan. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Choco-Nut Pie

1/4 cup margarine
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/3 cup cocoa
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 tsp vanilla
2 eggs
3/4 cup dark Karo
3/4 cup evaporated milk
3/4 cup nuts

Combine ingredients thoroughly and bake in unbaked pie shell at 450* for 10 minutes, or at 325* for 45 minutes.

Grandma's Pie Crust

5 cups flour (plus 1 TBL salt and 1 TBL sugar)
2 cups lard
1 egg in measuring cup (add water to fill 1 cup)

Add the lard to the flour mixture, cutting it in. Add liquid. Knead before rolling. Put in pie pan and freeze 1/2 hour to crisp. Then bake or fill according to recipe. Makes 5 crusts.

Quicky Pineapple Lemon Pie

20 oz can crushed pineapple
1 box (3 3/4 oz - 3 5/8 oz) instant lemon pudding mix
1 pkg (2 oz) dessert topping
1 graham cracker crust

Combine pineapple and pudding mix. Prepare topping mix according to pkg directions. Combine with pineapple and pour into crust. Let sit several hours or overnight.

Uncooked Fudge

4 squares chocolate
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/4 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup butter
1 lb sifted powdered sugar
1/2 cup chopped nuts

melt chocolate and butter over hot water. In bowl combine egg, sugar, milk, and vanilla, and blend thoroughly. Add chocolate and butter, stir thoroughly. Add nuts and turn into a 9 x 9 greased pan. Chill.

Chantilly Cream

1/2 cup cold heavy cream
1/2 cup dairy sour cream
3 TBL sifted confectioners sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla

Whip cream in chilled bowl until stiff. Fold in sour cream, then sugar and vanilla. Serve over fresh fruit. Keeps a day chilled. Makes 1 1/2 cup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Eagle Brand Ice Cream

3 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 can Sweetened Condensed Milk
1/2 gallon milk
2 tsp vanilla

Mix well and put in ice cream freezer.

Maja's Chili

1 lb pinto beans
2 lb lean pork
1/4 lb lard or Crisco
Chili powder
1 large can tomatoes
2 cloves garlic
3 large onions
1/2 cup flour

Cook beans in water for 2 hours slowly. Add salt to taste. Put lard in heavy skillet; add meat cut into small chunks; cook for 1/2 hour. Add onions cut up very fine, cook 15 minutes slowly. Then add a lot (at least a can) of chili powder, the garlic, tomatoes and a pint of water. Simmer 2 hours; combine with beans. Brown slowly 1/2 cup of flour in a skillet; use to thicken the chili. Combine with spaghetti if you wish.

Mustard Mayonnaise

1 egg
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1 TBL prepared mustard
1 tsp salt
2 TBL lemon juice
1 cup safflower oil

Combine all ingredients in blender. Beat till well blended. Store in refrigerator.

Curried Eggs With Mushrooms

1/2 cup grated sharp cheese
5 hard cooked eggs
1/2 lb fresh mushrooms
4 TBL butter
2 TBL Flour
1 1/2 cup milk
1 tsp curry powder
1 TBL catsup
salt to taste

Saute' mushrooms in butter. Cover to draw juice. Add flour and milk; make a sauce. Add seasoning and half of cheese. Stir till melted. Add quartered eggs. Put into buttered casserole. Cover with cracker crumbs and rest of cheese. Bake at 350* for 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

German Meatballs With Red Cabbage

1 egg
1/2 cup soft bread crumbs
1 1/2 lbs ground chuck
1 8 oz can sauerkraut, drained and chopped
1 1 lb 4 oz can apple slices, drained and chopped
2 TBL grated onion
1 1/4 tsp salt, divided
5/8 tsp pepper, divided
1/4 tsp dried marjoram leaves
4 strips bacon, diced
1 head red cabbage, chopped
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp caraway seed
1 cup chicken broth
2 TBL red wine vinegar
1 TBL sugar

In medium bowl beat egg. Add bread crumbs, chuck, 1/4 of the sauerkraut, 3/4 cup of the chopped apples, onion, 1 tsp of the salt, 1/2 tsp of the pepper and the marjoram. Mix until well blended and shape into meatballs. In a 4 quart dutch oven fry bacon until crisp. Remove and set aside. Brown meatballs in hot bacon drippings, remove and set aside. Place remaining sauerkraut in pan, add rest of chopped apple, the cabbage, 1/2 cup chopped onion, caraway seed, chicken broth, vinegar, sugar, remaining 1/4 tsp salt, remaining 1/8 tsp pepper, and stir until well blended. Cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat, arrange meatballs over top of the cabbage, and cook over low heat, covered, for 30 min, or until cabbage is tender. Sprinkle with bacon bits.

Baked Carrot and Apple Casserole

5 apples, thinly sliced
2 cups cooked carrots, sliced lengthwise
6 TBL sugar
2 TBL flour
salt to taste
3/4 cup orange juice

In a greased 2 quart baking dish, layer 1/2 of the apples and cooked carrots. Cover with mixture of sugar, flour, and salt. Repeat the layers and pour the orange juice over all. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes.

Potato Slices Baked in Onion Butter

1/4 cup melted butter
1/4 cup onion soup mix (1/2 pkg)
1/4 cup water
4-5 medium baking potatoes, scrubbed but not peeled

Preheat oven to 350*. Combine butter and onion soup mix. Pour water into 2 quart casserole. Cut potatoes into 1/4 inch slices. Arrange a layer of sliced potatoes in casserole and spread with 1 TBL of onion and butter mixture. Repeat, making 5 layers. Cover and bake 45-60 minutes, or until potatoes are fork tender.

Apple Puffed Pancake with Orange Syrup

6 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1 cup flour
3 TBL sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1/4 lb (1 stick) butter or margarine
2 apples, peeled and thinly sliced
2-3 TBL brown sugar

Syrup:
1 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1/2 cup orange juice
2 TBL grated orange peel (optional)

Preheat oven to 425*. Combine eggs, milk, flour, sugar, vanilla, salt and cinnamon and blend in mixer or blender. Set aside. melt butter in a 13 x 9 glass baking dish. Layer apples in the melted butter, and return to oven until butter sizzles; do not let butter brown. Remove pan from oven and immediately pour batter over apples. Sprinkle with brown sugar and bake for 20 minutes or until pancake is puffed and golden brown. Serve immediately with syrup. To make syrup while pancake is baking, mix all ingredients in small saucepan, and simmer over low heat for 5 minutes. Serve warm and refrigerate any leftovers. (Good on french toast, waffles, pancakes, etc)


----------



## susieneddy

I copied the German Meatballs with Red Cabbage. That sounded good


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Cheese Bake

1 (3 oz) pkg cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup milk
1 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 tsp onion salt
1 (1 lb) can whole kernel corn, drained

Combine cream cheese, milk, butter, and onion salt in a saucepan. Cook on low heat until cream cheese melts. Pour corn into cheese mixture and cook until corn is heated through.

German Chocolate Apple Cake

1 box German Chocolate cake mix
1 21 oz can apple pie filling
3/4 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/2 up coarsely chopped walnuts
3 eggs

Combine cake mix, apple pie filling, and eggs and beat 5-8 minutes. Pour into greased and floured 9 x 13 inch pan. Sprinkle chocolate chips and walnuts over top of batter. Bake at 350* for 35-45 minutes, or until done.

Mexican Beef and Spaghetti

1 TBL chili powder
2 lbs ground beef
1 large onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
2 cups tomato sauce
1 12 oz can creamed corn
2 4 oz cans mushrooms, drained
1 lb spaghetti, cooked al dente (chewy tender)
3 eggs, beaten well
1 lb cottage cheese
1 lb grated Cheddar cheese

Sprinkle chili powder over beef and brown with the onions and green peppers. Stir in the tomato sauce, corn, and mushrooms. Mix in the spaghetti and pour into casserole. In a medium bowl combine the eggs, cottage cheese, and Cheddar cheese, then pour on top of spaghetti mixture. Bake at 375* for 30 minutes.

Peanut Butter Sauce for Ice Cream

1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1/8 tsp vinegar
6 TBL peanut butter, chunky or smooth

Combine in saucepan the sugar, water, and vinegar. When sugar is thoroughly dissolved, cover pan and boil 8 min. Remove from heat and beat in peanut butter. Serve over ice cream warm or cold. Recipe can be doubled or tripled easily.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamed Sweet and Sour Bean Soup

2 cups navy beans
salt
water to cover
1-2 TBL flour
1/2 pint sour cream
1 TBL vinegar
1/4 cup sugar (or to taste)
milk

Cook beans in salted water until tender. Mix sour cream and flour in a large bowl. Add the hot bean mixture very gradually to prevent curdling. Beat constantly. Cool. Add vinegar and sugar to taste. When the flavor is satisfactory add enough milk to make the mixture like a soup. Reheat and serve hot or else cool and serve cold; it is good either way.

Liver Dumplings

1 lb beef or calves liver
2-3 cloves garlic
1/2 tsp salt
1 egg
2 TBL flour
1/4 cup farina (or enough to make mixture firm enough to handle)

Put liver and garlic through meat grinder. Add other ingredients and mix well. Form into balls the size of golf balls and drop into boiling chicken soup. Simmer 20 min, uncovered. Serve with the soup.

Soup Nuts

3 eggs
2 TBL oil
2 cups flour
1 tsp salt

Mix all ingredients, using only enough of the flour to make a soft dough just firm enough to roll with the hands. Divide the dough into 2 or 3 parts and roll with hands into ropes 3/8" thick. Cut into 1/2" pieces. Place on well greased cookie sheet and bake at 375* until golden brown. Shake pan occasionally or turn nuts so that they brown evenly on all sides.

EinLauf (egg drop for soup)

1 egg
2 TBL flour
pinch of salt

Beat all ingredients together until smooth. Pour into boiling soup from a spoon, letting it all fall either in small drops or in a steady stream which will give the effect of noodles. Cover and boil 5 min.

Veal Salad, Russian Style

2 apples
1 large cucumber, peeled
3 small boiled potatoes, peeled
1 small dill pickle
2 cups cubed, cooked veal
mayonnaise

Cut up apples, cucumber, potatoes and dill pickle. Mix with the cubed veal. Add mayonnaise. Mix well and chill.

Grated Beets in Sour Cream

2 1/2 cups cooked beets, grated
1 TBL butter or shortening
1 TBL flour
1 TBL sugar
1 TBL vinegar
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 cup sour cream

Prepare beets, melt butter in skillet; add flour, and stir well. Add sugar, vinegar and salt and allow to cool a minute, then mix with the beets and boil for a few minutes. Add sour cream, heat and serve. Retain 1/2 cup of the water in which beets were cooked in case the vegetable is too dry, in which case add the water gradually to moisten it.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cottage Cheese Patties

1 lb cottage cheese
1/4 cup cracker meal
1 egg
1 tsp sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon (optional)
Pie crust dough

Make rich pie crust. Roll out thin. Cut in approximate 3 inch squares. To make filling mix above ingredients until smooth. Place TBL of cheese mixture on each square. Fold corners to form triangles. Place on greased shallow baking pan. Dot liberally with shortening or butter. Bake one hour in 350* oven. Will make 12-14 patties. May be served with sour cream.

Baked Chicken Rueben

4 half boned and skinless chicken breasts
salt and pepper
1 (16 oz) can sauerkraut, drained (press out excess water)
4 slices Swiss cheese
1 1/4 cup Thousand Island dressing (small bottle)
1 tsp chopped parsley

In greased baking dish, place chicken; sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place sauerkraut over chicken; top with Swiss cheese. Pour dressing evenly over cheese. Cover with foil and bake in a 325* oven for 1 hour. Sprinkle with chopped parsley to serve.

Dinner All In One Dish

1 lb ground beef, browned
1 or 2 cans vegetable beef soup
6 large potatoes 
salt

Put meat in casserole, then add soup, then sliced potatoes on top. If dry, add a little water. Bake for 45 minutes.

Ham Quiche

12 eggs, beaten
1 lb small curd cottage cheese
1 lb shredded Mozzarella cheese
12 oz diced ham
1/2 cup melted butter
1/2 cup flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper

Add melted butter to the first 4 ingredients, mix together. Add the remaining 4 ingredients. Bake at 400* for 25 minutes in greased and floured 12 x 20 x 2 inch pan.

Noodles Cordon Bleu

12 oz wide noodles
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 1/2 cup milk
1 1/2 cup shredded Swiss cheese
2 cup cooked ham


Cook the noodles for 3 min, drain. In saucepan, combine the soup and milk. Add shredded cheese; heat until cheese melts and mixture is smooth. Stir in the ham. 
In 2 quart casserole, toss noodles with sauce. Bake, covered, at 350* for 20 minutes or until hot and bubbly.

Meatzza Pie

1 lb ground beef
1 cup bread crumbs
1 small can or 2/3 cup evaporated milk
1 tsp garlic salt
1 onion, minced
1/2 cup tomato paste
1 cup mozzarella cheese
2 tsp Parmesan cheese
1 small can mushrooms
chopped onion
1/4 tsp oregano

Mix first 5 ingredients; spread into a 9 inch pie plate. Mix together remaining ingredients and spread on top. Bake for about 45 minutes at 375* 

Sausage Cornbread

1 lb sausage
2 large onions
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 1/2 cup cornmeal
1 can cream style corn or 1/2 can cream style corn and 1/2 can whole kernel corn
3/4 cup buttermilk or whole milk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 cups (8 oz) cheddar cheese

Preheat oven to 425*. Grease a 10 1/2 inch skillet and set aside. Brown sausage and onion; drain well. Combine eggs, cornmeal, corn, milk, and oil. Pour half of mixture in skillet. Sprinkle with sausage, onion and cheese. Pour over half of mixture, then rest of onion, sausage, and cheese. Bake until done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Creamy Bean Dip

1 pkg cream cheese
1 can refried beans
1 (16 oz) pkg shredded cheddar cheese

Spread (room temperature) cream cheese approximately one inch thick on bottom of 9 x 11 glass dish. Layer refried beans over cream cheese to completely cover. Sprinkle Cheddar cheese over top to cover beans. Heat at 350* until cheese is melted. Serve with tortilla chips or crackers.

Taco Casserole

2 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 can Ro-Tel, drained
1 can whole kernel corn, drained
1 box Jiffy Corn bread mix
1 can pinto beans, drained
16 oz sharp cheddar cheese
8 oz picante sauce
3 TBL chili powder

Combine beef, corn, Ro-Tel, picante, and chili powder. Mix and simmer 10 minutes. Mix corn bread as directed. Smooth 1/2 of batter into buttered glass dish, 8 x 12 inch. Layer pinto beans on top of batter. Layer meat mixture on top of pinto beans. Layer cheese on top of meat mixture. Add 2 TBL milk to rest of batter and pour over cheese. Cover completely and bake at 400* for 20 min or until corn bread is done.

Clam Chowder Quiche

1 (9 inch) baked pie crust
1/2 lb bacon, fried
1 (15 oz) New England Clam Chowder
4 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup onions, chopped
1/2 cup sour cream
2 TBL parsley
4 to 6 slices American Cheese

Combine bacon, chowder, onions, sour cream, eggs, and parsley in a bowl. Pour half into pie crust. Top with cheese. Pour rest into the crust. Bake at 325* for 30-55 min.

Quick Cheese Pie

1 9 inch pie shell
1/2 lb sharp cheese, grated
2 cups made up mashed potatoes
1 medium onion

Brown onion. Put on bottom of pie shell. Mix half the cheese with potatoes. Put on top of onions. Sprinkle remaining cheese on top. Garnish with tomato slices if desired. Bake in a 350* oven for 30 minutes or until golden brown. Serve hot or cold with salad, vegetables or baked beans.

Famous Iowa Farmwife Macaroni Corn Casserole

2 cans cream style corn
2 cans whole kernel corn
2 cups dry macaroni
2 cups Velveeta cheese, cut into chunks

Mix all together in a 9 x 13 casserole pan after buttering the bottom. Set out for at least 3 to 4 hours. I usually do this overnight in the refrigerator. Bake at 350* for 1 hour, uncovered. The above recipe is a potluck quantity. Cut in half for family dinner or side dish.

Crock Pot Hot Cocoa For A Group

1 1/2 cup sugar
1 1/4 cup cocoa powder
1 1/4 tsp salt
3/4 cup hot water
1 gallon milk
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp cinnamon (optional)

In large saucepan, combine sugar, cocoa, and salt. Add hot water slowly, mixing well. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, 2until mixture boils. Boil and stir 2 minutes. Add milk. Heat to serving temp, stirring occasionally. DO NOT BOIL. Remove from heat. Add vanilla and cinnamon, if desired and whip with a whisk. Serve hot with whipped cream or marshmallows, if desired. This recipe can be doubled and kept in a a crock pot for easier serving to large groups.

Liver Cookies For Dogs

1 lb liver, liquified
1/2 cup wheat germ
1 cup corn meal
1/4 cup dry milk
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1 egg

Mix and bake at 350* for 10-15 minutes in a greased and floured 9 x 13 pan. I cut in about 1 inch squares for treats. I freeze them and bring a few out at a time. The dogs love them.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Salsa

1 large bag frozen corn, thawed
2 reg cans black beans, drained and rinsed
1 jar mild salsa
1 red or sweet onion, chopped
1 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped

Mix all ingredients well. Refrigerate. Serve with tortilla chips. Also good over chicken or fish.

Yummy Shake Idea

Orange juice
1/2 cup vanilla yogurt

Freeze OJ in ice cube trays. Put about 4 OJ cubes and 1/2 cup yogurt in blender.

Chicken Cheese Ball

2 (8 oz) pkg cream cheese, soft
2 (5 oz) cans white chicken meat, drained, or 1 cooked chicken breast
1/2 cup chopped onions
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 to 1/2 cup chopped celery
celery seed, garlic powder, and seasoning salt to taste
Chopped pecans

Mix together. Roll into 2 balls. Roll each ball in chopped pecans.


Impossible Cheeseburger Pie

1 lb ground beef
1 1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 1/2 cup milk
3/4 cup Bisquick
3 eggs

Heat oven to 400*. Lightly grease pie plate, 10 x 1 1/2 inches. Cook and stir ground beef and onion until beef is browned. Drain. Stir in salt and pepper. Spread in pie plate; sprinkle with cheese. Beat remaining ingredients until smooth. Pour into pie plate. Bake until golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean, 30 min. Let stand 5 min before cutting. 
Variation: Sausage may be used instead of ground beef.

American Spaghetti

1 TBL butter
2 cups ham, chunked
1/2 cup minced onions
1/2 lb grated Colby cheese
2 (16 oz) cans crushed tomatoes in puree
1/2 cup water
3/4 cup mushrooms
8 oz cooked spaghetti

Melt butter. Add ham and onion; cook until lightly browned. Add cheese and stir until dissolved. Add tomatoes and water, stir. Add mushrooms and simmer until thickened. NOTE* I add cornstarch-water mixture to sauce, if its not thickening up.

South Of The Border Pie

1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 TBL olive oil
1 to 2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 15 oz can red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 1/2 cup cooked brown rice
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
3/4 cup milk
2 beaten eggs
chopped green pepper (optional)
salsa (optional)

In a saucepan, cook onion and garlic in hot oil until tender, but not browned. Stir in chili powder and cumin. Cook for 1 minute more. Cool. Stir in beans, cooked rice, cheese, milk and eggs. Grease a 10 inch pie plate. Spoon mixture into pie plate. Bake uncovered, in a 350* oven for about 25 minutes, or until the mixture is set. Let stand 10 minutes. If desired, sprinkle with green peppers and serve with salsa.

Beef Taco Bake

1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
1 (10 3/4 oz) can tomato soup
1 cup salsa
1/2 cup milk
8 corn tortillas, cut in 1" pieces
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese.

Combine beef, soup, salsa, milk, tortillas, and 1/2 of the cheese. Spoon into a 2 quart shallow baking dish. Cover. Bake at 400* for 30 min or until hot. Sprinkle with remaining cheese.


----------



## susieneddy

TerriLynn said:


> Corn Salsa
> 
> 1 large bag frozen corn, thawed
> 2 reg cans black beans, drained and rinsed
> 1 jar mild salsa
> 1 red or sweet onion, chopped
> 1 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped
> 
> Mix all ingredients well. Refrigerate. Serve with tortilla chips. Also good over chicken or fish.
> 
> Yummy Shake Idea
> 
> Orange juice
> 1/2 cup vanilla yogurt
> 
> Freeze OJ in ice cube trays. Put about 4 OJ cubes and 1/2 cup yogurt in blender.
> 
> Chicken Cheese Ball
> 
> 2 (8 oz) pkg cream cheese, soft
> 2 (5 oz) cans white chicken meat, drained, or 1 cooked chicken breast
> 1/2 cup chopped onions
> 2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
> 1/4 to 1/2 cup chopped celery
> celery seed, garlic powder, and seasoning salt to taste
> Chopped pecans
> 
> Mix together. Roll into 2 balls. Roll each ball in chopped pecans.
> 
> 
> Impossible Cheeseburger Pie
> 
> 1 lb ground beef
> 1 1/2 cup chopped onion
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/4 tsp pepper
> 1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
> 1 1/2 cup milk
> 3/4 cup Bisquick
> 3 eggs
> 
> Heat oven to 400*. Lightly grease pie plate, 10 x 1 1/2 inches. Cook and stir ground beef and onion until beef is browned. Drain. Stir in salt and pepper. Spread in pie plate; sprinkle with cheese. Beat remaining ingredients until smooth. Pour into pie plate. Bake until golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean, 30 min. Let stand 5 min before cutting.
> Variation: Sausage may be used instead of ground beef.
> 
> American Spaghetti
> 
> 1 TBL butter
> 2 cups ham, chunked
> 1/2 cup minced onions
> 1/2 lb grated Colby cheese
> 2 (16 oz) cans crushed tomatoes in puree
> 1/2 cup water
> 3/4 cup mushrooms
> 8 oz cooked spaghetti
> 
> Melt butter. Add ham and onion; cook until lightly browned. Add cheese and stir until dissolved. Add tomatoes and water, stir. Add mushrooms and simmer until thickened. NOTE* I add cornstarch-water mixture to sauce, if its not thickening up.
> 
> South Of The Border Pie
> 
> 1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 TBL olive oil
> 1 to 2 tsp chili powder
> 1 tsp ground cumin
> 1 15 oz can red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
> 1 1/2 cup cooked brown rice
> 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 3/4 cup milk
> 2 beaten eggs
> chopped green pepper (optional)
> salsa (optional)
> 
> In a saucepan, cook onion and garlic in hot oil until tender, but not browned. Stir in chili powder and cumin. Cook for 1 minute more. Cool. Stir in beans, cooked rice, cheese, milk and eggs. Grease a 10 inch pie plate. Spoon mixture into pie plate. Bake uncovered, in a 350* oven for about 25 minutes, or until the mixture is set. Let stand 10 minutes. If desired, sprinkle with green peppers and serve with salsa.
> 
> Beef Taco Bake
> 
> 1 lb ground beef, browned and drained
> 1 (10 3/4 oz) can tomato soup
> 1 cup salsa
> 1/2 cup milk
> 8 corn tortillas, cut in 1" pieces
> 1 cup shredded cheddar cheese.
> 
> Combine beef, soup, salsa, milk, tortillas, and 1/2 of the cheese. Spoon into a 2 quart shallow baking dish. Cover. Bake at 400* for 30 min or until hot. Sprinkle with remaining cheese.



I sometimes have to laugh at recipes that are considered to be Mexican


----------



## TerriLynn

Tomato Pudding

Heat to boiling point:
10 1/2 oz can Hunts Tomato Puree
2/3 cup light brown sugar

In a quart casserole. place 9 1" cubes of home style bread. Trim off the crust. Heat 1/2 cup butter and pour over the bread. Pour the boiling tomato mixture over the buttered bread. Prick with a fork until all bread is saturated.
Bake in an uncovered casserole at 400* for 20-25 minutes until some of the edges of the bread are toasted. Don't over bake.

Fruit Chili Sauce

30 medium peeled tomatoes
6 onions, chop or grind
6 peaches, slice
3 apples, chop
4 red peppers, grind
3 cups vinegar
3 cups sugar
1 TBL salt
1 tsp cinnamon, ginger, and allspice

Bring to a boil. Add fruit and simmer 1 1/2 hours.

Quick Pizza Casserole

1 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
2/3 cup milk
1 tsp oregano
2 eggs
1 1/2 lb hamburger
1 diced onion
Green peppers, mushrooms, pepperoni, etc to your own taste
1 15 oz jar prepared pizza sauce
1 pkg shredded Mozzarella cheese

Mix together first 6 ingredients for crust. Put in well greased 13 x 9 inch pan. Brown together hamburger and onion; drain well. Layer on top of crust. Sprinkle on peppers, mushrooms, pepperoni, etc. Pour pizza sauce over top. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake at 400* for 25 minutes.

Chinese Rice

1 stick margarine
2 tsp oregano leaves
8 green onions, cut up
1 (4 oz) can mushrooms
3 cans beef bouillon 
2 soup cans water
2 cups uncooked rice

In small pan combine margarine, oregano leaves, and onions. Saute and add mushrooms. Put this in large casserole and add the remaining ingredients. Mix together. Bake at 450* for 1 hour.

Sausage And Onion Snacks

1 lb milk pork sausage
1 large onion, chopped
2 cups Bisquick
3/4 cup milk
2 eggs
1 TBL Caraway or poppy seeds
1 1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 tsp salt
Paprika

Heat oven to 350*. Grease a 9 x 13 pan. Cook and stir sausage onion until browned; drained. Mix Bisquick, milk and 1 egg. Spread in pan. Sprinkle with seeds (optional). Top with sausage mixture. Mix sour cream, salt and egg; pour evenly over sausage. Sprinkle with paprika. Bake, uncovered, until set, 25-30 minutes. 

Mexican Fiesta Casserole

1 lb hamburger
1 cup shredded cheese
1 cup sour cream
2/3 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup chopped onion, or 1 TBL dried onion
3/4 cup chopped green pepper
2 cups Bisquick
1/2 cup water
2 tomatoes, sliced thin

Brown meat with onion. Drain fat. Mix cheese, sour cream, and mayonnaise. Set aside. Stir Bisquick and water into soft dough. With floured fingers, pat dough in greased 9 x 13 inch pan, pressing dough up sides of pan. Layer meat, green pepper, and tomato slices on dough. Spoon sour cream mixture on top and bake, uncovered, 25 to 30 minutes at 375*. Cool 5 minutes, then cut.


----------



## TerriLynn

The Recipe

1 dozen eggs
1 pint half and half, divided
1 pound bacon, fried, drained, and crumbled
1 (10 3/4 oz) can of cream of chicken soup
1 ( 8 oz) can mushrooms, drained and chopped
1 ( 8 oz) pkg cheddar cheese, shredded (2 cups)

In large skillet, scramble eggs with 3/4 cup half and half. Do not add salt. Remove and set aside. In small mixing bowl, mix chicken soup with 2/3 cup half and half; set aside. To assemble casserole, layer in a 13 x 9 x 2 inch ungreased baking dish, the eggs, then the bacon, then mushrooms, then shredded cheese. Pour soup mixture over top of other ingredients. Cool and cover. Refrigerate until needed. Bake, uncovered, in preheated 325* to 350* oven for 40 min. Let it rest for a few minutes before cutting. *** You may add chopped green peppers or any other chopped vegetable you wish.

Reuben Casserole

1/2 lb ground round
1 small onion, chopped
3/4 cup breadcrumbs
1/3 cup evaporated milk
1 egg, beaten
1 tsp prepared mustard
1/4 tsp salt
dash pepper
1 can (12 oz) sauerkraut, drained
4 oz Swiss cheese, grated
Unbaked pie shell

Cook ground meat and onion until meat is no longer red. Drain fat. Combine bread crumbs, milk, egg, mustard, salt, and pepper in a mixing bowl. Add corned beef, sauerkraut, and ground beef. Mix. Place half of mixture in pie shell, sprinkle with half of cheese. Add remaining mixture, top with rest of cheese. Bake at 400* for 1 hour.

Green Bean Soup With Sour Cream

1 lb green beans, cooked
3 or 4 medium potatoes, diced
2 TBL vinegar
1 clove garlic
1 cup sour cream
salt and pepper
2 TBL flour
1/4 cup water

Cook potatoes, add beans, vinegar and garlic. Thicken with paste of flour and water. Remove from heat, remove garlic, add sour cream.


Corn Chowder

1 pkg smoked link sausage
1 can evaporated milk
1 can cream style corn
1 can whole kernel corn
1 small onion
1 cup diced potatoes
1 cup water

Brown sausages and onion. Add water and diced potatoes. Cook until potatoes are done, about 10 min. Add milk and both cans of corn. Simmer, stirring constantly until heated through.

Spanish Noodles

1/4 cup chopped onion
2 slices bacon, diced
1 lb ground beef
3 cups medium noodles, cooked
1 green pepper, diced
1 (No. 2 1/2) can whole tomatoes
1/2 cup chili sauce
salt and pepper to taste

Saute onion and bacon. Add ground beef and brown. Sprinkle cooked noodles on meat. Add diced pepper, tomatoes and chili sauce. Simmer for 1 hour.

Rice Pie Belgium Style

Cook 1/2 cup rice with milk in double boiler until tender, add sugar to taste. Take from fire and cool.
Now beat six eggs until light, flavor with vanilla or lemon. Add eggs to rice and mix all together. It will be like a thin custard. Make a pie crust, fill with rice custard and bake in moderate oven until custard is set. This will make 3 large pies without top crust.


----------



## TerriLynn

Scrambled Eggs (German Style)

3 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup milk

Add milk and mix until blended. Add 1 1/2 TBL cornstarch blended with enough water to make it creamy. Add a dash of salt.
Mix the cornstarch mixture into egg mixture and blend. Pour into greased frying pan and stir with a pancake turner. You may use this with fresh mushrooms, diced onions, green pepper, cheese, or ham, etc. Makes a delicious base for an omelette.

Luau Dip

3 eggs
3 TBL sugar
3 TBL brown sugar
1 8 oz cream cheese, soft
3 green onions, chopped fine
1/4 cup chopped green olives

Combine eggs, vinegar, and sugars. Scramble over med heat until cooked fluffy. Should be mushy! Cool, add remaining ingredients, mix thoroughly. Chill. Serve at room temp with crackers or chips.

Corn And Cabbage Salad

1 1/2 cups boiling water
1/2 cup corn, equal to kernels from 2 large ears of corn
3 cups shredded cabbage
3/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup white vinegar
1/4 to 1/2 cup sugar, or to taste
1/2 tsp dry mustard
salt and pepper

Combine all ingredients, except corn. Blend well. Season with salt and pepper. Cover. Place over medium-low heat and simmer 30 minutes. Add corn last 3 minutes. Turn ito dish and serve immediately.

Ham Bar-B-Q

1 lb ham
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup chili sauce
6 TBL brown sugar
1 tsp dry mustard
1/4 cup water

Have the ham sliced paper thin. Tear apart in little pieces. Add other ingredients. Let set overnight. Next day, heat and serve.

Oven French Toast

6 eggs
1 cup milk

Preheat oven to 350*, melting 2 sticks oleo, sprinkle 1 cup brown sugar. Lay bread on cookie sheet. Sprinkle with cinnamon. Bake 20 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Easy Dinner

sliced potatoes
1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 large onion
2 cans vegetable beef soup

Slice potatoes in a buttered 9 x 13 pan. Brown ground beef and onion and spread over potatoes. Heat 2 cans soup and pour over above. Bake 350* for 45 minutes covered and 15 minutes uncovered.

Corn Chowder

2 medium potatoes, peeled and cubed
1 meduim onion
1 can creamed style corn
2 cups milk
2 TBL butter
salt and pepper

Put cubed potatoes and chopped onion in saucepan with just enough water to barely cover them and simmer uncovered until tender. When tender (do not drain) add corn, milk, and butter, salt and pepper. Warm through.

Cabbage Soup Mexicana

1lb beef stew meat (bite sized pieces)
1 tsp salt
1 bay leaf
1/4 tsp garlic salt or whole garlic clove, crushed
1/4 tsp burrito seasoning
3 or 4 sprigs Cilantro 
dash of black pepper
2 to 3 small onions, quartered
5 carrots, sliced medium thin
5 small potatoes, peeled and quartered
1/2 green pepper, sliced thin
flour tortillas
1 small head cabbage, chopped

Boil beef in stew pot for one hour or until tender. Skim broth. Add salt, bay leaf, garlic, burrito seasoning, cilantro, and black pepper; stir. Then add onions, carrots, potatoes, green pepper and cabbage (add last whe potatoes are almost done) and simmer until vegetables are tender. Serve with warm flour tortillas.

Baked Pudding of Ham and Noodles

200g noodles
200g ham or bacon, cubed
1 egg
150g cream
paprika
salt
seasonings
butter

Boil the noodles in slightly salted water; drain. Oil a pudding pan or casserole dish and put 1/2 of the noodles in the pan. Place a layer of ham or other meat on the noodles. Cover with remaining noodles. Beat the egg and add to the cream along with paprika and seasonings. Pour over the noodles and dot with flakes of butter. Bake for 30 minutes in an oven at 150* C (about 350* F)

Easy Chicken Dish

1/4 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup Italian Salad dressing

Put in a crock pot over chicken, beef or pork. Serve with cooked rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Navajo Fry Bread

4 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1 cup warm water
1 TBL baking powder
2 TBL powdered milk

Mix dry ingredients well with a whisk; gradually add water and mix with your hands. Let stand 1 hour. Make smalll balls and flatten to 1/4 inch with your hands. Fry in 1 inch of hot (400*) oil. Serve with butter and cinnamon sugar, or honey, or sprinkle with powdered sugar. Great for camping-dry ingredients may be mixed ahead and carried in a zip lock bag.

Pepperoni Bread

1 loaf frozen bread dough
2 eggs
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
9 slices American Cheese
2 TBL oleo
2 TBL leaf oregano
3 oz sliced pepperoni

Preheat oven to 350*. Grease a jelly roll pan with oleo or Pam. Brush top and sides of frozen dough with oleo. Let dough thaw and raise until double in size. Roll dough out flat. Beat eggs and add oregano and grated cheese; mix well. Spread 3/4 mixture over flattened dough. Top with American cheeses slices, then pepperoni slices. Roll up like a jelly roll and seal edges and ends. Place on jelly roll pan and spread with rest of egg mixture. Bake at 350* for 30 minutes until browned. Brush top with butter.

Welsh Cakes

1 cup butter or margarine
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 1/2 tsp nutmeg
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp soda
1/2 tsp cream of tartar
1/4 tsp salt
3 1/2 cups all purpose flour
2 TBL milk
8 oz seedless raisins

Cream butter or margarine with sugar. Add eggs and nutmeg. Sift dry ingredients together and add alternately with milk to butter mixture. Stir in raisins. Roll out to 1/4 inch thickness; cut into rounds with cookie cutter. Cook on lightly greased griddle at medium temperature about 4 or 5 minutes on each side until golden brown. Sprinkle with sugar. Yield about 4 1/2 dozen. Serve with butter if desired.


----------



## TerriLynn

gleepish said:


> My grandmother-in-law used to make something similar and I haven't been able to find a recipe for it, but she called it scalloped corn. I think it might be basically the same as your recipe, only with ritz crackers instead of corn flakes... I"ll have to try it and see!


 Here is another recipe for you to try, it calls for crackers, but I bet you could use Ritz.

Corn Pudding

2 TBL butter or oleo
1 can cream style corn
2 eggs
2 TBL flour
2 TBL sugar
1 1/2 cup milk
1 1/2 cup cracker crumbs

Melt butter in casserole. Pour in corn. Blend with eggs, flour, sugar and milk. Pour over corn in casserole. Top with crumbs and dot with butter or oleo. Bake at 350* until brown and set.


----------



## gleepish

TerriLynn said:


> Here is another recipe for you to try, it calls for crackers, but I bet you could use Ritz.
> 
> Corn Pudding
> 
> 2 TBL butter or oleo
> 1 can cream style corn
> 2 eggs
> 2 TBL flour
> 2 TBL sugar
> 1 1/2 cup milk
> 1 1/2 cup cracker crumbs
> 
> Melt butter in casserole. Pour in corn. Blend with eggs, flour, sugar and milk. Pour over corn in casserole. Top with crumbs and dot with butter or oleo. Bake at 350* until brown and set.


HA That might be it!! I'll try it tomorrow and surprise my husband at dinner--I'll let you know!!

Thank you SO much!!


----------



## TerriLynn

Grandma Fahrner's Peaches and Cream Pie

6-8 peaches, peeled, pitted and cut in half
1 cup sugar, mixed with 2 TBL cornstarch
1 cup half and half

Arrange peach halves, pit side down in a 10 inch pie shell (unbaked). Sprinkle sugar-cornstarch mixture over the peaches. Pour cream over the top. No top crust. Bake at 375* about 1 our. Serve chilled. You'll think you died and went to heaven.

Brunch Quiche

1 (7 oz) pkg macaroni- cooked to pkg directions
6-8 slices bacon- cooked until crisp
2 cups shredded Monterey Jack cheese
2 cups soft bread cubes
1 med onion, chopped
1 small gree bell pepper, finely chopped
4 eggs, seperated
2 cups milk
1 tsp salt
6 to 8 drops hot pepper sauce
Red Salsa, optional

In large bowl, beat together egg yolks, milk, salt, and hot sauce. Combine macaroni, bacon, cheeses, bread, onion, and green peppers. Mix well. In large bowl, beat egg whites until stiff. Fold into macaroni mixture. Pour into buttered 9 x 13 inch baking dish. Place a shallow dish with 1 to 2 inches water on the lowest rack of a 325* oven. Place quiche on center rack; bake until set and knife inserted in center comes out clean, about 1 hour. Let stand 5 minutes before cutting. Serve with salsa


Overnight Brunch Casserole

6 eggs, beaten well
1 1/2lbs ground beef and 1/2 lb sausage, browned and drained
6 slices bread, cubed
1 1/2 cups shredded mild cheese
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt
2 cups milk

Combine eggs, bread cubes and cheese. Add the dry mustard, salt, and milk; mix well. Place in a 9 x 13 inch casserole. Refrigerate overnight and bake at 350* for 45 to 50 minutes.

Baked English Omelet

6 eggs
2/3 cup milk
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 cup cheddar cheese
1 green onion, thinly sliced
3 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1 TBL butter or margarine
1 TBL Parmesan cheese

Beat eggs with wire whisk in bowl until smooth. Beat in milk. Stir in seasonings, Cheddar cheese, onion, and bacon. Melt butter in a 9 inch frying pan. Pour egg mixture in pan; sprinkle Parmesan cheese. Bake at 400* for 20 minutes or until set and golden. Garnish and serve immediately.


----------



## gleepish

TerriLynn said:


> Here is another recipe for you to try, it calls for crackers, but I bet you could use Ritz.
> 
> Corn Pudding
> 
> 2 TBL butter or oleo
> 1 can cream style corn
> 2 eggs
> 2 TBL flour
> 2 TBL sugar
> 1 1/2 cup milk
> 1 1/2 cup cracker crumbs
> 
> Melt butter in casserole. Pour in corn. Blend with eggs, flour, sugar and milk. Pour over corn in casserole. Top with crumbs and dot with butter or oleo. Bake at 350* until brown and set.


It took me MUCH longer to try this than I had originally thought, but I did make it tonight. It's not quite right--but man is it good! LOL I will definitely be making this one again. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TerriLynn

gleepish said:


> It took me MUCH longer to try this than I had originally thought, but I did make it tonight. It's not quite right--but man is it good! LOL I will definitely be making this one again. Thank you so much!!!


Your welcome!! So glad you liked it!


----------



## susieneddy

TerriLynn said:


> Navajo Fry Bread
> 4 cups flour
> 1 tsp salt
> 1 cup warm water
> 1 TBL baking powder
> 2 TBL powdered milk
> 
> Mix dry ingredients well with a whisk; gradually add water and mix with your hands. Let stand 1 hour. Make smalll balls and flatten to 1/4 inch with your hands. Fry in 1 inch of hot (400*) oil. Serve with butter and cinnamon sugar, or honey, or sprinkle with powdered sugar. Great for camping-dry ingredients may be mixed ahead and carried in a zip lock bag.


I was just talking to a friend about this bread, She said it was way to salty but this recipe doesn't have much salt in it. I will share it with her.


----------



## TerriLynn

susieneddy said:


> I was just talking to a friend about this bread, She said it was way to salty but this recipe doesn't have much salt in it. I will share it with her.


 I hope she finds it useful!


----------



## TerriLynn

Sauerkraut In Oven

1 (32 oz) jar sauerkraut
1/4 cup minced onion
2 apples, diced
2 medium potatoes, grated
3/4 cup brown sugar
1 pkg Smok-y Links, cut up

Drain sauerkraut in colander to remove some of the salt. Place in casserole and add above ingredients. Cover and place in oven at 350* for 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

Chicken Aloha

1 cut up fryer or your choice of parts
1/2 cup barbecue sauce
1/2 cup peaches, cut up (use 2 TBL juice)
2 TBL soy sauce
1/2 cup onions, minced
1/2 cup crushed pineapple (use juice)

Combine ingredients and pour over chicken. Cover and simmer until chicken is tender. Add 1 green pepper, cut in strips and 1 can sliced water chestnuts, during last 10 minutes of cooking. Serve with rice.

Impossible Bacon Pie (No Crust Needed)

12 slices bacon, cooked crispy
1 cup shredded cheese (American or Cheddar)
1 TBL minced onion, dried
2 cups milk
1 cup Jiffy Baking Mix 
4 eggs
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

You may use roasted sausage or ham cubed in place of bacon. Oven 400*. Lightly grease a 10 inch pie pan. Sprinkle in meat and cheese. Mix all other ingredients in the blender 1 minute. High, pour over meat and cheese. Bake for 30 minutes or until done when cut in the middle. Keeps well in the refrigerator. 

Easy Hodge Podge Soup

1 lb hamburger (or ground turkey)
1 chopped onion
salt and pepper
1 (16 3/4 oz) can tomato soup
1 (16 oz) can mixed vegetables
1 (16 oz) can kidney beans
1 (14 3/4 oz) can spaghetti
1 small can chicken broth

Brown hamburger and onions. Add tomato soup and chicken broth and 1/2 can water. Stir in vegetables. Run knife through spaghetti to cut strands. Add to soup mixture. Bring to a boil; simmer 15 minutes.


----------



## Emily Delaney

Thank you for the wonderful recipes! Brought back some memories from my growing up.


----------



## TerriLynn

Mexican Meat Loaf

Prepare 1 1/2 lbs ground beef with 1 egg, 6 or 8 cracker crumbs, 1/4 cup milk, salt and pepper. To this mixture add 1 small can kidney beans, slightly mashed, 1 cup canned tomatoes, 1/2 medium onion- chopped. Shape into one or two loaves and cook in slow oven 325* 1 hour or 1 1/2 hours, depends on your oven.


Corn-Oyster Casserole

2 cups cream style corn
1 cup oysters
1 cup coarse cracker crumbs
1 egg
2/3 cup milk
Butter and grated cheese for topping

Combine corn, oysters, cracker crumbs, egg and milk. Put into well buttered casserole, top with grated cheese and "dabs" of butter. Bake in moderate oven 350* until mixture is firm. Garnish with sliced olives, pimentos, or parsley, if desired.

Pork Chops with Amber Rice

1 TBL vegetable oil
8 pork chops 1/2" thick
1 1/3 up Minute Rice
1 cup orange juice
salt and pepper
1 can chicken with rice soup

Heat oven to 350*. Brown chops quickly in moderately hot skillet with oil. Spread rice over bottom of shallow 3 quart casserole. Pour orange juice over and stir. Salt and pepper chops and arrange over rice. pour undiluted soup over chops. Cover and bake 45 minutes. Uncover and bake 10 minutes longer.

Cheeseburger Quiche

9" deep dish baked pie shell
1/2 lb hamburger meat
1/3 cup onion, chopped
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup milk
3 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 cup (6 oz) grated cheddar cheese
salt and pepper
oregano

Brown hamburger meat; then onions in fat. Drain well. Place meat, onion and cheese in bottom of pie shell. Beat together milk, mayonnaise and seasonings. Stir in beaten eggs. Pour over mixture in pie shell. Bake at 350* for 35-40 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hodge Podge

Brown:
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
Clove of garlic-minced
3/4 cup chopped onion
Drain and add:
3 cans Minestrone soup
31 oz can pork and beans
1 1/2 cups sliced celery
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp Oregano
3 cups water (approximately)

Heat and eat.


Corn-Oyster Bake

2 cups fresh or 1 10 oz frozen corn
1 egg, well beaten
1 cup cracker crumbs
2 cups milk
1 8 oz can oysters OR 1/2 cup fresh oysters, diced
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper

Combine egg, corn, cracker crumbs, milk, and oysters. Add seasonings and blend thoroughly. Pour into well greased 1 1/2 quart covered casserole. Bake at 350* for 40 min, covered.

Lumberjack Burgers

2 lbs lean ground beef
2 TBL Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 eggs, beaten

Blend together. Form into 8 thin patties. 

Mix:
2 tsp prepared mustard
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup pickle relish
1/4 cup diced cheese

Spread this mixture over 4 of the meat patties dividing evenly. Top with remaining patties, pressing together edges to seal. 

Brush each patty with melted butter. Grill over med flame 5-8 min on each side.

Wessen Jiffy Barbecue Sauce

1/2 cup Wesson oil
3/4 cup chopped onion
3/4 cup water
2 TBL prepared mustard
1/2 tsp pepper
2 tsp salt
1/3 cup lemon juice
3 TBL sugar
3/4 cup tomato ketchup
3 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Cook onions till soft in hot oil. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer 15 min. Brush with sauce each time steaks are turned. Serve with remaining sauce. Also excellent with chicken, hamburgers, hot dogs, etc.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Pudding or Pie

1 cup grated cheese
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup bread crumbs
2 eggs slightly beaten

Mix well and pour into well greased pie pan or 8" square pan. Bake 20 minutes at 350* . Good served with cold meat. Can be prepared ahead and baked later.


Garden Pepper Pie

Crust:
3/4 cup sifted flour
1/2 cup yellow corn meal
1 1/2 tsp bakng powder
1/2 tsp salt
4 TBL shortening 
1/3 cup milk

Combine flour, corn meal, baking powder, and salt in medium size bowl; cut in shortening with pastry blender until mixture is crumbly. Stir in milk with a fork just until dough clings together and leaves side of bowl clean. Press evenly over bottom and side of a 10" pie plate or 6 cup shallow baking dish. (Pie plate works best)

Filling:

2 medium red bell peppers
2 medium green bell peppers
1 large onion, chopped
4 TBL (or 1/2 stick) butter or oleo
3 TBL flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp oregano
1 egg
3/4 cup milk

wash peppers; cut out stems, seeds, and membrane. Cut peppers into 1 inch squares. Parboil in small amount of boiling salted water in medium sized saucepan 5 minutes, drain. Saute onion in butter in same saucepan; stir in drained peppers; sprinkle with flour, salt, and oregano; toss lightly to mix; spoon into shell. Beat egg slightly with milk in 2 cup measure; pour over vegetables. Bake in hot oven 400* 30 minutes or until top is golden and custard is done. Cut in wedges.

Tomato Pudding

Boil 3-5 min:
10 oz can tomato puree
1 scant cup brown sugar
1/4 tsp salt

Place 1 cup fresh white bread cut in 1 inch cubes in buttered casserole. Pour 1/3 cup melted butter over bread. Add tomato mixture. Bake covered, 350* for 30-40 minutes.

Hot Corn Casserole

1 can white shoe peg corn, drained
3 oz cream cheese, softened
1 to 2 Jalapeno peppers

Combine corn and cheese. Cut peppers in very small pieces. Salt and pepper to taste.

Topping:
3 Slices bread made into very fine crumbs
2 TBL butter
2 oz Parmesan cheese

Bake at 350* for 20 min.


----------



## whistech

TerriLynn, it is so good to see you posting recipes again. I hope you and your family are doing well. I really enjoy your recipes.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech said:


> TerriLynn, it is so good to see you posting recipes again. I hope you and your family are doing well. I really enjoy your recipes.


Thank you for saying so! Yes all is well with us and I hope you are doing good too. I just picked up 5 new cookbooks so will work my way through them and post the interesting ones since I know you like them!


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Ball

1 8 oz pkg cream cheese, softened
1 small can crushed pineapple, drained
1/4 cup chopped green onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper

Whip cream cheese, add remaining ingredients. Stir well. Chill, shape into ball, roll in crushed nuts. Refrigerate.

Cheese Straws

1/4 lb butter or oleo, creamed
1/4 lb sharp cheese, grated
3/4 tsp salt
Dash of red pepper- sifted with 2 cups flour

Cream butter; cream butter and cheese thoroughly. Gradually add flour. Bake at 350* for 15 min.


Cucumber Dip for Potato Chips

1 large pkg cream cheese
Mayonnaise
Onion and cucumber
Lemon Juice
Potted ham

Add milk for right consistency.


Hot Spiced Percolator Punch

4 1/2 cups water
1 cup brown sugar
4 1/2 tsp whole cloves
4 cinnamon sticks, broken in pieces
1/2 tsp salt
9 cups unsweetened pineapple juice
9 cups cranberry juice cocktail

Combine liquids and brown sugar in 30 cup automatic coffeemaker. Place seasonings in basket. Assemble and plug in percolator. Serve piping hot. Makes 30 cups. This tastes like spice tea but does not contain tea.


----------



## TerriLynn

Tuna Balls

1 cup very dry bread crumbs
1 TBL chopped parsley
1/4 cup minced onion
1 6 oz can tuna, flaked
1/2 (10 1/2 oz) can beef broth
1 egg, beaten
1 cup mayonnaise
1 TBL prepared mustard
1 tsp poultry seasoning
Cornflake crumbs

Combine all but the cornflake crumbs. Chill about 20 minutes. Form into 1 inch balls and roll in cornflakes. Place in baking pan. Refrigerate until needed. Bake 10 minutes at 350*. Balls may be frozen, then double baking time.

Italian Cheese Puffs

1/2 cup water
1/4 cup margarine
1/2 cup flour
2 eggs
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup finely chopped ham

Heat water and margarine to a rolling boil. Stir in flour all at once. Remove from heat and beat in eggs, one at a time. Mix in cheese and ham. Drop dough by teaspoon onto ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 25 min at 400* until puffed and golden brown.

Kraut Surprise

1 can Kraut
2 pieces chicken, pork chops, or sausage
1/2 cup applesauce
1/2 onion, sliced thin
1 large potato, sliced thick
salt and pepper to taste

Spread kraut in bottom of a small baking dish. Cover with applesauce, meat, potato, and onion. Bake, covered, at 350* for 1 hour.


----------



## TerriLynn

Macaroni Tomato Cheese Bake

2 cups elbow macaroni, cooked to pkg directions
1 (28 oz) can whole tomatoes with juice, chopped
2 TBL sugar
1/2 lb Velveeta cheese, cubed
1/4 lb butter or margarine
Salt and pepper to taste
Cracker crumbs or bread crumbs

Add sugar to chopped tomatoes. In a 9 x 13 pan, place layers of macaroni, tomatoes, cubes of Velveeta, pieces of butter, and salt and pepper. Repeat with another layer. Top with bread crumbs. Bake in a 350* about 1 hour.

Chicken Chalupas

4 to 5 Chicken breasts
10 to 12 flour tortillas
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup diced onion
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 can cream of celery soup

Cook chicken and season. Mix 1/2 of cheeses, milk, chicken soup, and chicken all in one bowl. Put mixture in tortillas, roll and put seam side down in a buttered pan. Pour celery soup (diluted with a little milk) over top. Cover with foil. Bake at 350* for 20 min. Put remaining cheese on top. Bake for 10 min more.

Pasta With Polish Sausage

Sliced Polish Sausage (pre-cooked)
1 red pepper
2 carrots
1 bunch broccoli
1 can green beans
1 pint cream
1/2 lb mostaccioli noodles

Boil noodles according to directions. Thinly slice red pepper into strips; peel and slice carrots; clean and cut broccoli. Put all vegetables in with noodles 5 min before done. Drain. Put in skillet with sausage. Cook until vegetables are tender. Pour cream over top. Stir constantly for 2 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Oven Barbecue

2 1/2 to 3 lbs ground beef
1 onion, chopped fine
1 green pepper, chopped fine
1/2 family size bottle catsup
2 TBL sugar

Mix and bake 1 hour at 350*

Tuna Pot Pie

1 pkg refrigerated all ready pie crusts (2 crusts)
1 (12 1/2 oz) can tuna, drained
1 (10 oz) pkg frozen peas and carrots
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 (10 3/4 oz) can cream of chicken soup
1/3 cup milk
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning or dried thyme

Line a 9 inch pie pan with 1 crust; set aside. Combine remaining ingredients. Add salt and pepper to taste. Pour filling in pie pan. Top with second crust. Seal and crimp edges. Slit top of crust to vent and bake at 375* for 45 to 50 minutes, or until golden brown. 

Beef and Potato Nacho Casserole

2 lb lean ground beef
3/4 cup chopped onion, divided
1 pkg taco seasoning
3/4 cup water
1 8oz can tomato sauce
1 4 oz can green chilis, drained
1 24 oz pkg southern style frozen hash browns (small cubes), thawed
1 16 oz can red kidney beans, drained
1 11 oz can nacho cheese soup, undiluted
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 tsp sugar
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
Paprika

Brown ground beef and 1/2 cup onions in skillet, drain off fat. Stir in taco seasoning, water, and tomato sauce. Bring to a boil and simmer 1 minute. Spread meat in greased 9 x 13 inch pan. Top with green chilies, beans, and potatoes. In mixing bowl, combine soup, milk, 1/4 cup onion, green pepper, sugar, and Worcestershire sauce. Pour over potatoes. Sprinkle with paprika. Cover with foil. Bake in a 350* oven for 1 hour. Remove foil and bake 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Allow to stand 10 minutes before cutting into.


----------



## TerriLynn

Cheese Ravioli

8 oz Velveeta cheese
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 stick oleo
1 pkg ravioli

Cook ravioli as directed on the package. Drain. Melt oleo, melt Velveeta cheese; add soup. Stir together. Combine with ravioli and stir.

Ham and Chicken Lasagna

8 oz lasagna noodles
6 oz shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup butter or margarine
1 TBL minced dried onions
1/3 cup all purpose flour
10 oz frozen, cut, asparagus, thawed and drained
2 cups cubed and cooked chicken
1 cup milk
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
3 oz chopped mushrooms, drained
6 oz thinly sliced, cooked ham
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
1/8 tsp garlic powder
2 cups chicken broth
1/8 tsp pepper

Cook noodles according to pkg directions; drain. In saucepan, melt butter, onion, garlic powder, pepper and flour. Add chicken broth and milk. Cook and stir until bubbly. Stir in the first 1/2 cup parmesan cheese and the mushrooms. In 9 x 14 x 2 inch pan, layer half the noodles, all the asparagus, chicken and mozzarella cheese and 1/2 of milk mixture. Repeat layering with remaining ingredients. Sprinkle with remaining grated cheese. Bake in a 350* oven 35 min or until heated through. Let stand 10 min before cutting.

Fast and Easy Spaghetti Sauce

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 med onion, diced
1 med green pepper, diced
2 (11 1/2 oz) cans tomato soup
1 (11 1/2 oz) can cream of mushroom soup
1 med can tomatoes, cut up
1 jar sliced mushrooms
Seasoning; celery salt, pepper, and salt (to taste)

Brown ground beef, onion, and green pepper until done. Season with a little celery salt and pepper. Mix soup, (using a little water to rinse cans) tomatoes, and mushrooms in pan large enough to hold meat and sauce. This can be heating while meat is browning. When meat is done, drain excess fat from meat and mix with sauce.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Shells

20 jumbo shells
1 1/2 to 2 lb hamburger
2 jars salsa
1 diced onion
Mozzarella Cheese (as desired)
salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste

Brown hamburger and onion; season with salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Drain grease. Pour almost 1 jar of salsa over meat mixture, stir and add about 3/4 cup cheese; let stand. Boil shells for 10 to 12 minutes. Drain, pour about 1/2 jar of salsa in bottom of round casserole. Stuff shells with teaspoon of meat mixture and arrange in casserole. Sprinkle with cheese and bake at 350* for 25-35 min.

JackPot Casserole

1 lb hamburger
2 TBL fat
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 10 oz can tomato soup
1 1/2 cup water
salt and pepper
1 (No. 2) can (2 1/2 cups) cream style corn
1/2 (8 oz) pkg noodles
1 cup Velveeta cheese, cut in small pieces

Brown meat in hot fat. Add onion. Cook until golden. Add tomato soup, water, noodles, and cheese. Cook until noodles are tender. Stir frequently. Season to taste. Stirring is very important so there is no scorching. Last, add corn corn and simmer.

Chicken Lasagna

2 chickens, no backs
1 box chicken flavored stove stop stuffing
2 cans cream of chicken soup
1 small can chicken broth
1 cup milk
salt, pepper
1 tsp dried onion flakes
2 cups grated Mozzarella cheese
1 cup grated cheddar cheese
1 box lasagna noodles

Cook chicken until tender, take chicken off bone. Prepare stuffing as directed. Combine stuffing, soup, milk, broth, salt, pepper, and chicken. May add more milk or broth as needed. Cook 9 lasagna noodles. In a 9 x 13 inch pan, put 2 to 2 1/2 cups of the mix on the bottom and then a layer of noodles and more mix, noodles, then cheese, building up the layers. (Divide up the mix and cheese so there is enough for each layer) Bake at 350* for 35 to 45 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pineapple Picnic Salad

1 20 oz can crushed pineapple
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese
1 (4 serving size) pkg instant vanilla pudding
1 20 oz can pineapple chunks, drained
1 8 oz container cool whip

In a large bowl, gradually stir the undrained pineapple into the cream cheese. Stir in the pudding mix. Fold in pineapple chunks and cool whip. Cover and chill until serving time.

Black Cherry Salad

1 1/2 cans black cherries
1 pkg cream cheese
1 box raspberry jello

Mix jello per box instructions. Let cool and get syrupy. Pit cherries and fill with cream cheese. Put into jello and let harden.

Ravioli Salad

1 pkg small ravioli, cooked, drained, and cooled
1 pkg frozen green peas, do not cook
1 cup chopped sweet onion
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped green pepper
2 carrots, shredded
1 cup fat free Western Dressing

Place all ingredients in bowl and mix well. Chill several hours before serving.

Quickie Corn Soup

1 (10 1/2 oz) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
1 (8 3/4 oz) can cream style corn
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp curry powder

Heat in saucepan. Serve very hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Peasant Soup (Cabbage-Bean Soup)

1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery
2 to 3 cups peeled and diced potatoes
1 clove garlic, minced
2 TBL oil or bacon fat
1 lb shredded cabbage (6 cups)
3 cups chicken broth
1 bay leaf
1/2 tsp poultry seasoning
salt
1 (16 oz) can beans with pork in tomato sauce

In 3 quart saucepan, saute onion, garlic, celery, and potatoes in oil, until onions are tender. Stir in cabbage; cover and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until cabbage cooks down or is tender-crisp. Add remaining ingredients, except beans. Cover and simmer, stirring occasionally, until potatoes and cabbage are tender. Stir in beans, cook 10 minutes longer for beans to heat through and flavors to blend. Surprisingly this is a very tasty soup.

Mushroom Soup

1 (12 oz) pkg fresh mushrooms, chopped
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1 1/2 cup chopped celery
1 small onion, chopped
6 cups chicken broth
1 1/2 cup cooked rice
pepper to taste

Combine mushrooms, parsley, celery and broth. Cook until tender. Saute onion in 2 TBL oil or margarine until golden brown. Pour into soup with cooked rice. Stir and bring to simmer stage, then serve. For a unique flavor add 3/4 cup sauerkraut juice.

Rice Casserole

1 cup uncooked rice
2 1/2 cup water
1 pkg onion soup mix
1 stick butter
1 small can mushrooms

Mix all together and bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Beans and Sauerkraut

2 (1 lb) can pork and beans
2 (1 lb) cans drained sauerkraut
1 (1 lb) can applesauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 tsp salt (or to taste)
1/3 cup chopped onions
1/4 cup bacon (crisp)

Set oven to 325*. Mix all ingredients together. Bake 1 1/2 to 2 hours in a 2 quart dish, uncovered.
Good with Polish Sausage or turkey. I often precook the meat, cut in 1 inch chunks, and put in the dish before baking. Can mix ahead and refrigerate until needed. Great for potlucks. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Spicy Potato Casserole

1 (2 lb) pkg hash brown potatoes
2 cans nacho cheese soup
1 can ( 13 oz) evaporated milk
1/2 up chopped green pepper
1 small chopped onion

Place thawed potatoes in lightly greased baking dish ( 9 x 13 inch) Mix soup, milk, peppers, and onions together. Pour over potatoes. Bake at 350* for 1 hour. Stir occasionally.


Scrambled Carrots

3 cups carrots
1 cup onion, chopped
5 TBL bacon drippings or shortening
1 TBL margarine
2 beaten eggs
salt/pepper
2 cups bread crumbs

Cook together carrot and onions until tender. Mash up fine. In a skillet put 5 TBL bacon drippings and brown bread crumbs. Add drained carrots and onions. Season with salt and pepper. Add margarine and stir together. Cook. Drop 2 beaten eggs into mixture and stir all together until cooked. Serve hot.

Fried Pumpkin

4 or 5 slices bacon
1 med onion, chopped
1 green sweet pepper, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
4 cups diced pumpkin

Fry bacon crispy. Crumble bacon; add rest of ingredients. Cover and cook about 10 minutes. Remove lid, cook until tender.

Hawaiian Baked Beans

4 to 6 strips bacon, cut up
1 onion, chopped
2 (16 oz) cans pork and beans
1 (8 oz) can pineapple (tidbits or crushed) drained
1 tsp mustard
1/4 cup catsup or chilli sauce

Saute bacon and onion until bacon bits are crisp and onion is yellow. Stir in beans, pineapple and seasonings. Spray 1 1/2 quart casserole with Pam. Pour bean mix into casserole. Bake at 350* for 45 minutes, until brown and bubbly.

Sweet and Sour Vegetables

2 (16 oz) pkg frozen, loose pack, mixed vegetables (broccoli, carrots, cauliflower blend)
4 medium cucumbers or zucchini, thinly sliced
2 medium onions, thinly sliced and separated into rings
1 1/2 cup white wine vinegar
1/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup salad oil
1/4 cup soy sauce

Cook frozen vegetable covered in a small amount of boiling, salted water for 3 minutes, or until crisp tender. Drain. Run cold water over vegetables and drain again. In a large bowl, combine cooked vegetables, cucumber and onion. Combine vinegar, sugar, salad oil and soy sauce. Stir and chill 5 to 6 hours or overnight. serves 20


----------



## TerriLynn

Beets Supreme

1 large can pineapple chunks
4 tsp brown sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
salt
1 TBL lemon juice
1 tsp butter (oleo)
2 (16 oz) cans whole beets, drained and cut in half

Drain pineapple, reserve juice. Mix brown sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Add juice, stir, and cook slowly; stirring constantly until thick. Add drained beets and pineapple chunks, stir slightly. Heat thoroughly on low heat, or in oven, and add butter. Serve warm. If sauce is too thick, add 1/4 cup of beet juice.

Ginger Peas

2 pkg frozen peas
1 small can mushrooms, diced
1 small can water chestnuts, sliced
1 cup green onions (1/2 inch pieces)
3/4 tsp ground ginger
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1 cup chicken broth
2 TBL cornstarch
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder

In saucepan, separate peas; add mushrooms, water chestnuts, green onion, ginger, nutmeg, and 3/4 cup broth. Cover and simmer 3 to 4 minutes. In cup blend cornstarch and remaining 1/4 cup broth until smooth. Stir into peas. Cook, stirring constantly, until liquid thickens and boils. Add salt, garlic and pepper.

Corn Casserole

2 cups cream style corn
1 cup cracker crumbs
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped onion
2/3 cup Velveeta cheese (cubed)
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
2 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 cup milk
2 TBL butter

Combine all ingredients and pour into a buttered casserole. Bake at 350* for 1 hour.

Breakfast Cakes

1 cup self rising flour
3/4 cup sugar
1 egg in cup (add water to measure 1 cup)

Mix all together and beat well. Steam in buttered egg poacher filled 3/4 full, about 7 min.

Peanut Butter Muffins

2 cups sifted all purpose flour
1 TBL baking powder
2 eggs
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
1 tsp salt

Mix flour and baking powder together; set aside. Place milk, eggs, sugar, salt, and peanut butter in blender. Blend to combine. Pour over dry ingredients. Stir just to moisten. Fill greased muffin tins 2/3 full. Bake in 400* oven for 15-20 min. Makes 12 muffins.


----------



## TerriLynn

Raw Potato Dumplings

2 cups grated raw potatoes
2 eggs
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup minced onion
1/3 cup fine dry bread crumbs
Boiling salted water
1 1/2 cup all purpose flour

Rinse potatoes in cold water; drain well. Combine potatoes in a large bowl with eggs, salt, crumbs and enough flour to make a stiff dough. Using a wet spoon, drop Tablespoons of dough into boiling salted water. Cook until dumplings float to the top. Dumplings should be about 1 1/2 x 1/2 inch when done. 

Hot Peanut Sauce

1 TBL butter (may use oil)
1 medium onion, minced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp chili powder
1/8 tsp red pepper flakes (or to taste)
1 TBL peanut butter, either chunky or smooth
1/2 cup milk (more if you like thinner sauce)

Brown onion and garlic in butter; add soy sauce and peppers. Stir in the peanut butter. Gradually stir in milk. Makes 4 servings. This sauce will successfully cover the taste of broccoli.

Pineapple Timbale

8 slices white bread
1 20oz can pineapple
1 cup sugar
1 stick (1/4 lb) butter

Mix pineapple and sugar in a large bowl. When sugar is dissolved, add bread, torn into small bits. Stir until the bread is not discernable. Layer the mixture and the butter in a baking dish, ending with the butter. Bake at 350* for 45 min to 1 hour.

Sour Cream Sauce

1 cup commercial sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 tsp dry mustard
1 1/2 TBL fresh lemon juice
1/2 tsp sugar
1 green onion or chive, minced

Combine all ingredients in the order listed. Makes 1 1/3 cups. Serve on hot broccoli, asparagus, or baked potatoes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Orange Rhubarb Jam

5 cups rhubarb, chopped
5 cups sugar
1 can crushed pineapple, drained
1 (6 oz) pkg orange Jell-o

Bring rhubarb and sugar to a boil. Cook 15 minutes. Add pineapple and orange Jell-o. Stir until Jell-o is dissolved. Pour into sterilized jars and seal. Makes 7 or 8 (8 oz jars).

Big Mom's Hamburger Sauce

1 cup Miracle Whip
1/3 cup orange colored French Dressing
1 TBL sugar
1 tsp dried minced onion
Dash of black pepper

Mix and put on hamburgers

Grandma's Chili Sauce

24 large ripe tomatoes
6 green peppers
4 to 5 medium onions
4 TBL regular salt
2 TBL cinnamon
4 cups vinegar
3/4 cup sugar

Put all ingredients (small amount at a time) through food processor using steel blade. Combine all ingredients in large kettle, cook 4 to 5 hours. Put into sterilized pint jars. Makes 5 to 6 pints.

Mexican Turkey Salad

1 lb skinned boneless turkey breast, cut into strips
2 TBL butter or margarine
1/2 cup water
2 tsp chicken flavor instant bouillon or 2 chicken flavor bouillon cubes
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 1/2 cup sour cream or plain yogurt
Tortilla chips, or flour tortillas (warmed)
shredded lettuce
chopped tomato, sliced green onions, and sliced black olives (garnishes)

In large skillet, brown turkey strips in margarine. Add water, bouillon, chili powder, cumin, and garlic powder. Cover. Simmer 10 minutes or until turkey is tender. Stir in sour cream; heat through (do not boil). 
Put lettuce over tortillas or chips, or in salad shells. Spoon warm turkey mixture over lettuce. Garnish as desired. Has mild Mexican flavor.


----------



## TerriLynn

Impossible Cheeseburger Pie

1 lb ground beef
1 1/2 cup chopped onion
1 1/2 cup milk
3/4 cup Bisquick baking mix
3 eggs
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 tomatoes, sliced
1 cup shredded cheese or Process American Cheese

Heat oven to 400*. Grease pie plate. 10 x 1 1/2 inch. Cook and stir beef and onion over medium heat until beef is brown, drain. Spread in plate.
Beat milk, baking mix, eggs, salt, and pepper until smooth, 15 seconds in blender on high or 1 minute with hand beater. Pour into plate. Bake 25 min.
Top with tomatoes; sprinkle with cheese. Bake until knife inserted in center comes out clean, 5 to 8 minutes. Cool 5 minutes.

Comfy Buffet Casserole

6 slices bacon, diced
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 lb hamburg
4 oz thin spaghetti
1 (8 oz) can peas, drained
1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce
1/2 cup water
4 to 6 TBL grated Parmesan cheese
1 (15 oz) can spaghetti sauce with mushrooms
1 (12 oz) can whole corn, drained

Cook everything; mix well. Pour into 2 1/2 quart baking dish. Heat in oven at 350* for 35 minutes. If prepared long before serving, allow 45 minutes to heat through. Very tasty.

Veg-All Casserole

1 can Veg-All
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 cup diced potatoes
1 lb hamburger
1 medium onion


Brown hamburger and onion. Drain. Then add to other ingredients. Bake one hour at 350*

Broccoli and Beef Over Noodles

3/4 lb beef steak
1 TBL vegetable oil
1 clove garlic, minced
1 medium onion, cut in wedges
1 can cream of broccoli soup
1/4 cup water
1 TBL soy sauce
2 cups broccoli
1/2 pkg regular noodles, cooked (keep hot)

Slice beef across the grain into very thin strips. In skillet, pour oil. Cook beef and garlic just until beef is browned. Add onion. Cook for 5 minutes on medium heat. Stir in the soup, water and soy sauce. Heat to boil. Add broccoli. Turn heat to low. Cover and simmer until veggies are tender. Pour over noodles or rice.


----------



## TerriLynn

Hamburg Casserole

1 1/2 lb hamburg
onion to taste
1 can Franco American Spaghetti (26 1/4 oz)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can veg-all

Brown hamburg and onion. Drain off fat. Stir in spaghetti, soup and veg-all. (drain veg-all). Bake 45 minutes in a 350* oven. Last 15 min, put crushed Club crackers on top.

Sweet and Sour Delight

1 lb chicken breasts
1 TBL oil
1 medium onion
dash of garlic powder
3 carrots, sliced
1 medium green pepper, chunked
1 (20 oz) can pineapple chunks, undrained
1/4 cup white vinegar
3 TBL brown sugar
3 TBL ketchup
3 TBL soy sauce
1 TBL cornstarch
1 tsp ginger

Cut chicken into 1/2 inch pieces and brown in oil. Reduce heat to low. Add onion, garlic, carrots, and green pepper. Cook for 10 minutes.
Combine pineapple with its juice, vinegar, brown sugar, ketchup, soy sauce, cornstarch, and ginger. Stir into skillet. Cover pan and simmer 10-20 minutes longer. Serve with rice.

Chicken Wellington

1 (3 oz) pkg cream cheese, softened
3 TBL oleo
1 small onion
1 TBL dried parsley (optional)
1 pkg sliced almonds
2 TBL milk
salt and pepper to taste
2 cups cooked chicken or turkey, diced
1 can refrigerated crescent rolls

Sauce:
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2 soup can milk
4 oz soft Velveeta cheese

Saute onion in oleo; add to cream cheese. Stir in parsley, almonds, milk, salt and pepper. Add chicken and toss to coat. 
Seperate dough into 4 squares. Seal perforations with fingertips; roll flat. Spoon 1/2 cup of chicken into center of each square of dough, pull edges up, press and seal seams. Place on greased baking sheet and bake at 350* for 20 minutes, until golden.
Sauce: Combine soup, cheese, and milk and heat. Pour over hot pockets on plate..
Leftovers are very good frozen, and reheated. I always double recipe. One chicken makes a double recipe.


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Dip
1 env onion soup mix
2 cups sour cream
1/4 cup ketchup
1 TBL chili powder

In a small bowl, blend all together. Chill. Makes 2 cups

Meat Wraps With Dip

Wraps:

4 1/2 oz Underwood ham spread or any finely chopped meat (chicken, ham, bologna, etc)
1/4 cup crushed pineapple, well drained
1 TBL chopped onion
1 tsp honey
4-8 flour tortillas

Mix well and spread evenly on tortilla shells. Roll and wrap in Saran Wrap. Chill for 4 hours. Slice into 1/2" slices. Doubled recipe makes 8 wraps.

Dip:
6 TBL mayonnaise
1/4 cup mustard
2 TBL honey

Mix together and serve with wraps

Fruit and Cheese Slaw

4 cup shredded cabbage
2 cups un-pared apples
3 oz Bleu Cheese or Feta cheese, crumbled
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 tsp salt

Mix ingredients together. Put in refrigerator to chill before serving.


----------



## whistech

It's so good to see you posting more recipes! Thank you!


----------



## TerriLynn

24 Hour Cabbage Salad

1 large head cabbage
1 large onion
1 large green pepper

Slice all ingredients, but do not grate. Place in a large bowl; sprinkle on 1 cup of sugar. Do not stir.

1 cup vinegar
3/4 cup oil
2 tsp sugar
1 TBL salt
1 TBL dry mustard
1 tsp celery seed

Bring all the ingredients to a boil. Pour over the cabbage. Do not stir. Chill for 24 hours. Optional: you may add pimentos.


Chinese Chicken Salad

3 chicken breasts, boiled
1 can LaChoy fancy mixed Chinese vegetables
1 can sliced water chestnuts
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
1 cup chopped celery
2 TBL chopped onion
1 tsp salt
2 tsp soy sauce
2 tsp LaChoy sweet and sour sauce
1/2 cup mayonnaise

Drain the vegetables well. Toss all ingredients together.

Louisiana Bar-B-Q Sauce

2 1/2 lb onions
1 bell pepper
3 cloves garlic
1 1/2 quart Wesson oil
3 cups celery
1 lemon
4 TBL brown sugar
1 cup Heinz vinegar
1 bottle Heinz 57 sauce
1 small can tomato sauce
1 (19 oz) jar prepared mustard
3 TBL Worcestershire sauce

Combine the onions, celery, bell pepper, lemon and garlic that have all been ground coarsely along with the vinegar and oil; bring to a boil. Simmer for 45 minutes, stirring often to prevent burning.
Add the sauces, mustard, and sugar. Mix well. Simmer for 15-20 minutes. It is now ready to eat and cook with.


----------



## TerriLynn

Blue Ribbon Ham Casserole

1/4 cup chopped bell pepper
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 TBL margarine
1/2 lb Velveeta cheese
1/4 cup milk
3 cups chopped and cooked potatoes
3/4 cup chopped ham
1/4 tsp salt

Saute the pepper and onion in margarine; add cheese and milk. Stir until melted. Add the remaining ingredients; mix well. Heat thoroughly.


Hominy Ole'

1/2 lb bacon, diced
1 cup chopped onion
1 20 oz can hominy
1 16 oz can stewed tomatoes
1 pkg taco seasoning mix
2 cups grated cheese
hot pepper sauce

In large skillet, cook the bacon and onion. Drain all but 2 TBL of the drippings from the skillet. Add the hominy and saute for 5 minutes.

Blend in the tomatoes, seasoning mix, cheese and hot pepper sauce. Heat thoroughly , stirring until the cheese is melted.

Pear Crunch Pie
(Terrific and different!)

1/4 cup sugar
2 TBL cornstarch
1/8 tsp salt
1/8 tsp nutmeg
1 29 oz can pear halves
1 TBL lemon juice
1 TBL butter
1 9 inch pie shell, unbaked

Topping:
1 cup quick cooking oats (Uncooked)
1/3 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/3 cup butter or margarine, melted
1/3 cup chopped pecans
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/4 tsp cinnamon

Preheat the oven to 425*. In saucepan, combine the sugar, cornstarch, salt and nutmeg. Drain the pears, reserving the liquid; add water to reserved liquid to make 1 1/2 cups. Stir the liquid into saucepan. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until the mixture is thick and clear. Remove from heat and stir in the lemon juice and butter.

Slice the pears and arrange in an unbaked pie shell; pour sauce over the pears. Combine topping ingredients and sprinkle over pie. Bake for 20 minutes.

Breakfast Crunchies

2/3 cup butter
2/3 cup honey
1 egg
1 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 tsp soda
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 cups oats
1 cup shredded cheese
1/2 cup wheat germ
1/2 cup browned sausage, drained

Cream the butter, honey, eggs and vanilla until smooth; add the flour, soda and salt. Stir in the oats, cheese, wheat germ and sausage; drop by teaspoonfuls onto greased cookie sheets. Bake at 350* for 12-15 minutes; cool for a minute, then turn onto racks to finish cooling.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sugar Free Pancake Syrup

1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp allspice
pinch of ginger
3/4 cup water
1 small can frozen apple juice
1 TBL cornstarch
2 TBL water
1 tsp vanilla

In a saucepan, mix the first 5 ingredients. Bring to a boil and cook for 3 minutes. Mix the cornstarch and water, then add to the boiling mixture. 

Cook until thickened; remove from heat and add vanilla. Tastes like sweet apple pie!

Bar-B-Qued Sandwiches

1 can corned beef
1 small can enchilada sauce

Heat the corned beef and slowly pour sauce over the meat. Mix. Heat buns and serve.

Breakfast Burrito Casserole

16 oz sour cream
3 cans cream of chicken soup
Burrito shells
1 doz scrambled eggs
1 1/2 cups cooked, shredded potatoes
1 pkg chopped smoky links
1 lb seasoned sausage fried with one onion
1 1/2 lbs shredded cheese

Mix sour cream and soup. Put a layer in bottom of baking dish. Cover with burrito shells. Put eggs, potatoes, meat and cheese in layers on top. Add another layer of sour cream mixture and burrito shells. Put rest of sour cream mixture on top and rest of cheese. Bake at 350* for 40-60 minutes. (May add peppers and mushrooms if desired)

Egg and Cheese Bake

1 cup Bisquick
1 1/2 cups cottage cheese
1/2 lb shredded cheddar cheese
1 tsp dried onion or 1 TBL fresh
1 tsp dried parsley flakes or 1 TBL fresh
1/4 tsp salt
6 eggs lightly beaten
1 cup milk
1/4 cup butter

Mix in order given except for butter. Melt butter in 13 x 9 x 2 baking dish. Pour in egg/cheese mixture. Spread evenly. Bake at 350* for about 40 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

whistech said:


> It's so good to see you posting more recipes! Thank you!


I just got a couple boxes of new to me cookbooks! Thought I'd share.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corned Beef Spread

1 can corned beef
1 container sour cream
minced onion to taste
salt 
pepper

Crumble corned beef in serving dish. Stir in as much sour cream as you desire to moisten. Add onion, salt and pepper. Cover. Let stand in refrigerator at least overnight. Serve with assorted crackers or cocktail breads. Men, especially, love this!

Sausage and Stuffing Appetizers

1 box Stove Top Stuffing prepared to pkg directions
1 egg
1/4 lb sausage
1 lb bacon

Combine stuffing, egg, and sausage. Blend with hands. Chill for one hour or so. Shape into balls. Cut bacon in thirds. Wrap around balls and insert toothpicks. Cook at 375* for 35 minutes.

Taco Bean Soup

2 lb ground round
1 onion, finely chopped
1 1/2 pkg taco seasoning
1 large pkg Ranch dressing mix
1 can kidney beans
1 can pinto beans
1 can black beans
1 can Ro-Tel tomatoes
2 cans Shoepeg corn
2 cups water

Brown ground round and onions in large pot. Drain any grease off. Stir in taco and Ranch seasonings. Add beans and corn (do not drain off juice). Add water. Simmer 2 hours. Stir occasionally.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Salad

2 cans whole kernel corn, drained
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
1 jar pimentos, drained
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup cider vinegar
2 TBL prepared mustard

Combine corn, green pepper, celery, pimentos, and onion. In separate bowl, mix together sugar (dissolved), vinegar and mustard. Pour over corn mixture. For best flavor, let chill overnight before serving.

Italian Potato Salad

2 lb potatoes
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 cup Wish-Bone Italian dressing
1/2 cup Hellman's Mayonnaise
1/2 cup chopped celery
2 boiled eggs, chopped

Wash potatoes. Heat salted water to boiling. Add potatoes. Cover. Cook 35 minutes or until tender. Drain, cool and peel. Cube potatoes. Combine in bowl with onion, salt, and pepper. Mix with Italian dressing. Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
Before serving, add the mayonnaise, celery, and chopped eggs.

Barley Confetti Salad

1 cup pearled barley
6 cups water
1/4 tsp salt
1 bag frozen shoepeg corn
1/2 cup sliced green onion
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley

Dressing:
1/4 cup olive oil
2 TBL lemon juice
2 TBL plum vinegar

Boil water, simmer barley, covered, for 40 minutes.
Combine dressing. Defrost corn in microwave for half the cooking time. Drain barley. Combine with vegetables. Toss with dressing.


----------



## newfieannie

the corn beef spread in post 1400 is so good. i've been using that for years. never tried it with sourcream though. i use mayo. i will try it. so much a person can do with corned beef and just a few other ingredients which most of us have on hand. ~Georgia


----------



## TerriLynn

Chili Rice

1 cup cooked rice
2 cups sour cream
1/2 lb extra sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1/2 lb Monterey Jack cheese, cubed
1/4 lb butter or margarine
2 - 4 oz cans green chilis, diced

Preheat oven to 350* Mix and place in casserole. Bake 40 to 50 minutes.

Mexican Hominy Casserole

2 cans golden hominy
1 4 oz can green chilies, chopped
1/2 pint sour cream
salt and pepper to taste
4 TBL melted butter
1 to 1 1/2 cups grated Monterey Jack Cheese

Preheat oven to 375*

Butter a 1 1/2 quart baking dish and make 3 layers of each of the following ingredients, in this order:

Hominy
Dabs of sour cream
Chilies
Salt and pepper
Melted butter
Cheese

Top with grated cheese and bake 30 minutes.

Green Corn Tamale Pie

1 can whole kernel corn (17 oz)
1 cup Masa Harina
1 4 oz can green chilies, chopped
2 TBL soft butter
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup milk
1 tsp salt
2 cups sharp Cheddar cheese, grated
2/3 cup liquid from can of corn

Preheat oven to 350*

Drain and save liquid from corn. Put corn through coarse chopper or meat grinder. Mix corn, Masa, chilies, butter, sugar, milk, salt and cheese. Add the corn liquid. If there isn't enough, add water to make 2/3 cup. Pour into buttered 8 inch square casserole. Set casserole in pan filled with boiling water and bake 45-60 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

Sweet Sour Rice

1 9 oz can Vienna sausage
4 cups cooked rice
1 10 oz jar currant jelly
1/4 cup prepared mustard
1 green pepper, cut into strips
1 cup canned pineapple chunks

Cook rice according to package directions. Keep rice warm. Put jelly and mustard into medium saucepan and stir over moderate heat until bubbling. Add drained sausages, pineapple chunks, and green pepper strips. Cook over medium heat for 5 minutes. Serve over hot rice. You can pour sauce over rice and put in 200* oven to keep warm until ready to serve.

Macaroni and Cheese

1/2 lb macaroni, cooked and drained
1 TBL butter
1 egg, beaten
1 tsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
3 cups sharp cheese, grated
1 cup milk

Preheat oven to 350*

Stir butter and egg into cooked, drained macaroni. Mix salt and mustard with 1 TBL hot water. Add to macaroni. Add cheese, reserving enough to sprinkle on top. Pour macaroni into buttered casserole. Pour milk over; sprinkle with remaining cheese. Bake 45 minutes until custard is set and top is crusty.

Quick and Easy Rellenos

1 pkg (6 oz) sliced Monterey Jack Cheese
1 pkg (6 oz) sliced Cheddar Cheese
1 4 oz can whole green chilies
2 eggs beaten
1/2 cup sour cream

Preheat oven to 350*

Remove seeds and membrane from chilies. Layer cheeses and chilies and pour egg and sour cream mixture over all. Bake 1/2 hour.

Carefree Casserole

2 15 1/2 oz cans chili with beans
2 15 1/2 oz cans chili without beans
1 13 oz pkg Fritos
3 cups sharp Cheddar Cheese, shredded
2 cups tomato sauce
3 cups enchilada sauce
2 TBL onion, chopped
1 4 1/2 oz can olives, (optional) chopped
2 cups sour cream

Preheat oven to 350*

Reserve 1 cup Fritos, 1 cup grated cheese and all the sour cream. Place remaining ingredients in 4 quart casserole. Mix well and bake 30 minutes. Spread sour cream on top and garnish with remaining Fritos and grated cheese. Bake for 5 minutes longer.


Sausage Casserole

2 lbs pork sausage meat
1 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup sliced cooked mushrooms
2 TBL butter
2 TBL flour
2 tsp curry powder
1 1/2 cups milk
salt and pepper
soft bread crumbs
Grated Parmesan Cheese

Preheat oven to 350*
Fry sausage until brown, separating with a fork. Drain off fat. Add green peppers and mushrooms. Mix well. Melt butter; blend in flour and curry powder. Gradually add milk and cook, stirring until thickened. Add salt and pepper and cook 1 minute. Mix with the sausage combination and spoon into shallow 8 x 8 inch casserole or baking dish. Sprinkle with bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese. Bake 30 min.


----------



## TerriLynn

Fruit Sauce For Ice Cream and Cake

Use a 2 quart jar with a loose fitting lid and have this on hand to give you a special dessert at a moments notice.

1 cup diced peaches
1 cup Maraschino cherries
3 cups sugar
1 cup diced canned pineapple

Place all ingredients in the jar, cover lightly, and stir occasionally for 2 weeks. Do not refrigerate. Use some of the mixture, but do not let jars contents fall below 2 cups. When you use the fruit add another cup of fruit and add another cup of sugar to keep the mixture "cooking". This can be kept going indefinitely. And try adding pears - delicious!

Butterscotch Sauce 

1/2 cup butter
1 16 oz box dark brown sugar
1 cup whipping cream

Melt butter in saucepan over low heat. Stir in brown sugar and cream. Cook to boiling point. Then remove from heat and cool slightly. Serve warm over vanilla ice cream. Makes 2 cups.


Before peeling oranges, cover with boiling water and let stand 5 minutes. The bitter white membrane can be. removed more easily.

Candles melt more slowly and last longer if you put them into a freezer a day before you intend to use them.

Rub candle wick with salt before you light it. It will keep wax from dripping and running.

Freeze bread in oven proof plastic baking bags-- keeps beautifully.

Grease rim of spaghetti pot before boiling water and liquid will not boil over.


----------



## TerriLynn

Wild Rice Pancakes

1 1/4 cups all purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
8 oz fresh mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 TBL butter or margarine
2 cups cooked wild rice
1/3 cup milk
3 eggs, slightly beaten
Vegetable oil

In small bowl combine flour, baking powder, and salt; set aside. In 8 inch skillet cook mushrooms and onion in margarine until onion is tender ( 6 to 8 minutes); cool. In large bowl combine mushroom mixture, rice, milk, and eggs. Stir in flour mixture until combined. In heavy 10 inch skillet, heat 1/4 inch oil. For each pancake, drop about 2 TBL batter into hot oil. Cook until golden brown ( 1 to 2 minutes). Serve with maple syrup.

TIP: Boil 2/3 cup wild rice to yield 2 cups cooked wild rice.

Pork Sausage Loaf

1 1/2 cups fine cracker crumbs
1 cup (1 medium) chopped apple
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup milk
1 lb bulk pork sausage
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1 tsp poultry seasoning

In large bowl combine all ingredients; mix until well blended. Shape sausage into loaf, place on greased pan (15 x 10) with sides so grease does not drip into oven. Refrigerate 4 hours or overnight. Heat oven to 350* . Bake for 50 to 50 minutes or until sausage is no longer pink in center.


Mushrooms and Noodles

8 ounces noodles, cooked to pkg directions
4 cups (1 lb) sliced 1/4 inch mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped onion
3 TBL margarine or butter
1 cup sour cream
1/4 cup minced fresh parsley
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 cup soft bread crumbs

Heat oven to 350* In 10 inch skillet cook mushrooms and onion in 2 TBL butter, stirring occasionally, until onion is tender. In large bowl combine noodles, mushroom mixture, sour cream, parsley, salt and pepper. Place in greased 2 quart baking dish. Melt remaining butter; toss with heated bread crumbs. Sprinkle bread crumbs on top of noodle mixture. Bake for 25-30 min or until heated through.

Sweet and Sour Onions

6 cups (6 medium) sliced 1/2 inch onions
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup boiling water
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup butter

Heat oven to 350* Place onions in 1 quart casserole or baking dish. Stir in all remaining ingredients. Bake for 40-50 minutes, stirring occasionally or until onions are tender.


----------



## TerriLynn

Unsurpassable Beef Marinade

1 5 oz bottle soy sauce
1 TBL Worcestershire sauce
Juice of one lemon
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup bourbon
1 1/2 cups water

Marinate beef in sauce overnight. Charcoal using sauce to baste 5 to 6 lbs chuck or rib roast.


Teriyaki Sauce
1/2 cup soy sauce
6 TBL honey
1/4 cup wine vinegar
1/2 cup salad oil
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp ground ginger
2 green onions, chopped

Whip all together in blender and store in refrigerator. Use as marinade for meat or poultry.

Chinese Master Sauce

1 cup soy sauce
6 TBL sugar

Mix together and refrigerate.

Jalapeno Pie

1 4 oz can Jalapeno peppers, seeded, rinsed, and slivered
1 pound Monterey Jack Cheese, grated
6-8 eggs, beaten
1/2 tsp salt

Line greased 9" pie plate, or square pan with jalapeno peppers, cover with grated cheese. Pour eggs, and salt over all. Bake at 250* for 45 minutes. Cube and serve hot or cold.


----------



## TerriLynn

No Work Chicken

Chicken Breasts for 4
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup Dijon mustard
1 TBL curry powder
2 TBL soy sauce

Place chicken in flat baking dish. Mix honey, mustard, curry, and soy sauce and pour over chicken. Refrigerate for 6 hours or overnight. When ready to bake, turn over chicken, cover dish with foil and bake at 350* for 1 hour. Remove foil and baste well, and bake uncovered for 15 minutes longer. Serve chicken with sauce spooned over.


Caramel Nut Sauce

1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
2 TBL butter
1/8 tsp salt
3/4 cup walnuts or pecans, toasted and chopped
1/4 cup heavy cream
1 tsp vanilla

In a medium saucepan combine sugar, corn syrup, butter, and salt. Stir over med heat until sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat; stir in nuts, cream and vanilla. Serve hot. Makes 1 1/2 cups

Tuna Patties 

1 6 oz pkg chicken flavored stuffing mix
1/2 cup hot water
1 10 3/4 oz can condensed cream of chicken soup
2 eggs, beaten
1 7 oz can tuna, drained and flaked
2 TBL butter
1/4 cup milk

In a bowl mix hot water and 1/2 can of soup, eggs, stuffing mix, and tuna. Form into 6 patties. Heat butter in large skillet. Brown patties on both sides and heat through. Heat remaining soup with 1/4 cup milk and serve as sauce. For variety, omit sauce and top each patty with a slice of American cheese and heat to melt.

Quick and Easy Pancake For One

1 TBL butter
1 egg
2 heaping tsp flour
1 TBL milk
1 whole apple, cored, peeled and chopped (or a fresh peach)

Melt butter in a small frying pan. Mix all ingredients together and pour into pan. Cook on one side until brown, flip and cook on other side until brown. Top with syrup or granulated or powdered sugar.

Upside Down Onion Corn Bread

2 lbs (6 medium) Vidalia or Walla-Walla sweet onions, thinly sliced
3 TBL butter
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup flour
2 TBL sugar
1 TBL baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup shortening
1 egg
1 cup milk

Preheat oven to 350*. In skillet, saute onion rings in butter until soft, about 5 to 8 minutes. Spoon into bottom of greased 8 x 8 pan. Combine dry ingredients in bowl and mix well. Cut in shortening until well blended. Beat eggs and milk together. Pour batter evenly over onions. Bake 25 to 30 min or until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Turn out onto serving plate, cut into squares. Serve hot.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Peach Pudding

2 cups sliced fresh or frozen Peaches
3/4 cup sugar
4 TBL butter
1 cup flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 cup milk
Topping:
1/2 cup sugar
1 TBL cornstarch
1/4 tsp salt
1 cup boiling water

Place peaches in bottom of an 8 x 8 baking pan. Cream sugar and butter. Combine flour, salt, and baking powder. Add dry ingredients to creamed mixture, alternately with milk. Spread mixture over peaches.
Topping: Sift together sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Sprinkle over top of batter. Pour boiling water over all. Bake at 325* for 50 min or until lightly browned. Serve with our without cream.

Parsley Rice Squares

3 cups cooked rice (1 cup uncooked)
1 cup chopped parsley
3/4 cup shredded sharp cheese
1/3 cup finely chopped onion
1 tsp salt
3 beaten eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1 1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Mix first 5 ingredients. Combine eggs, milk, and Worcestershire sauce. Add to rice mixture. Mix thoroughly. Pour into greased 9 x 13 pan. Bake 325* 40 min or until set. Cut into squares. Good topped with heated Chicken ala King.

Corn Fritters

1 cup cream style corn
1 cup flour
2 eggs, separated
2 tsp baking powder (for lighter fritters use 2 1/2 tsp)
1/4 tsp salt

Beat together all ingredients, except egg whites, until smooth. Fold in beaten egg whites. Drop by spoonfuls into hot, deep fat (or fry in about 1" of grease in a skillet and they will be flat rather than in round balls) Cook about 5 minutes, until puffed and brown, turning once. Serve with syrup.


----------



## TerriLynn

Corn Soup

1 can cream style corn
2 eggs, beaten
1 - 2 quart chicken broth

Heat broth to boiling. Add corn. Return to boiling. Slowly pour egg into broth. Pour slow to form ribbon.

Apple Tuna Toss

1 medium head lettuce, torn into bite sized pieces (4 cups)
2 cups diced apples
1 (11 oz) can mandarin oranges, drained
1 (6 1/2 or 7 oz) can tuna, drained and broken into large chunks
1/3 cup coarsely chopped walnuts

Combine and toss gently with dressing

Dressing:
1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
2 tsp soy sauce
1 tsp lemon juice

Chili Corn Pepper Pie

Save leftover ground beef (Sloppy Joe's). Add 1 can chile beans. Saute 1/4 cup green pepper and onion. Place all in casserole- top with sliced cheese. Using a favorite corn bread recipe, make batter, either from scratch or boxed. Pour over mixture. Bake in moderate oven till corn bread is brown (35 to 45 min).

Green Beans, Cream Style

1 (10 oz) pkg frozen or canned green beans
1 ( 3 oz) pkg cream cheese, softened
1 TBL milk
1/4 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp salt

Cook beans according to package directions, drain. Combine remaining ingredients, blend thoroughly. Add to beans and heat through.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Pork (or Chicken) and Rice

1 cup uncooked rice
1/4 cup butter or oleo
1/4 cup flour
1 1/4 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup dry white wine or 1/2 cup water
Mushrooms
salt and pepper
Paprika
Pinch of chopped parsley
1 tsp onion, chopped
1/2 tsp sage
1 cup sharp cheese, grated
2 cups diced, cooked, pork or chicken

Cook and drain rice. Make sauce with next 4 ingredients. Add mushrooms, parsley, onion, sage, and half the cheese. Stir till cheese is melted. Add rice and pork. Season. Put into shallow baking dish. Sprinkle with remaining cheese and paprika. Bake 30 min at 375*.

Corney Pork Chops

4 medium pork chops
1 egg, beaten
1/2 cup water
1 tsp salt
Dash of pepper
1 clove garlic or Medium onion, chopped

Dressing:
1 can cream style corn
1 box croutons
1 heaping tsp sage
1 medium onion, chopped
1 cup bouillon (chicken)

Grease large rectangular baking dish or roaster pan. Dip chops in egg-water mixture and dredge in flour and salt and pepper mixture. Spread onion or garlic over bottom of pan. Lay chops in and bake - covered, for 10 minutes at 400*. Reduce heat to 350*. (Turn chops after first 30 min). Add dressing mix and bake another 30 min - covered. Check in 15 minutes and keep chops down under dressing.

Hamburger Dish

1 lb ground chuck beef
2 TBL finely chopped onion
1/2 tsp sage
1/4 cup milk
3 cups chopped, cold, cooked potatoes
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
2 TBL flour
1/4 cup butter or margarine

In a large bowl, mix together beef, potatoes, onion, salt, sage, pepper and milk; blend well. Shape into 8 (1/2 inch thick) patties, and coat each lightly with flour. Chill one hour. Melt butter in a large skillet over moderate heat. Add patties and brown about 8 minutes on each side. Use a pancake turner to turn patties and to press together if necessary.

Yankee Toastatas

1 lb ground beef
1 pkg taco seasoning mix, prepared as package directions
1 small or medium bowl full of lettuce, shredded
1 can Bush's Baked Beans, heated
2 cups shredded cheese
2 cups finely chopped onions
2 tomatoes, cut up
1 pkg hamburger buns

Place 1/2 of a hamburger bun on your plate. Top with a big spoonful of taco mixture, then one spoon of beans. Top with all the rest of what you prefer. Eat with your fork.

Teriyaki Marinade 

1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup cooking oil
2 tsp sugar
1/2 cup orange juice
1 tsp ground ginger
1 pressed clove garlic


Hearty 5 Minute Supper

Mix in saucepan over medium heat:

1 medium can tuna
1/2 cup sour cream
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 TBL grated onion
1 (10 oz) pkg frozen mixed vegetables, cooked as directed (may use canned mixed vegetables, drained)

Stir and heat well. Serve over buttered toast.

Red and Gold Weiner bake

1 lb frankfurters
1 (10 1/2 oz) can condensed tomato soup
1/2 cup bottled barbecue sauce
1 pkg corn bread, or corn muffin mix

Preheat oven to 400*. Arrange frankfurters on bottom of shallow 2 quart casserole. Combine tomato soup and barbecue sauce and pour over meat. Bake 10 minutes. Meanwhile, prepare corn bread or corn muffin mix according to package directions. Drop batter on top of hot mixture, making 5 or 6 small biscuits. Allow about 3 TBL batter for each. Bake 15 minutes longer or until biscuits are done.


----------



## TerriLynn

Yanka's Rice Pilaf

1/2 cup butter
3/4 cup finely chopped onion
3/4 cup finely chopped celery
1 cup rice, uncooked
1 tsp paprika
2 cups chicken broth

Saute onion and celery in butter for 15 minutes. Add rice and simmer 5 minutes. Add paprika and broth, pour into 1 1/2 quart casserole. Bake 30 minutes at 325*-350* or until broth is absorbed.

Broccoli Casserole

1 pkg chopped broccoli, thawed and drained
2 eggs, well beaten
1 cup cottage cheese
4 oz American cheese, grated
1 TBL flour
1/2 cup soft margarine

Mix all ingredients together in greased casserole. Bake at 350* for about 1 hour. During the last 1/2 hour, top with corn flake crumb mixture of:

1/2 cup crushed cornflakes
1 TBL melted margarine
1/8 tsp salt

Vegetable Casserole

Beets
Carrots
Cabbage

Put each vegetable in a separate bowl and add cooking oil over each and mix with a fork- add salt and pepper also. Layer vegetables in a large casserole, beginning with beets, then carrots, then cabbage and continue till casserole is full, ending with cabbage. Dot top with butter- cover- and bake 40-45 minutes in 375* oven until lightly brown. **Note, do not add any water.

Jiffy Hash and Green Bean Casserole

1 16 oz can corned beef hash
1 pkg frozen green beans, french style
1 can condensed celery soup

Cook green beans until tender, drain and mix 1/2 can cream of celery soup. Pour into baking dish. Mix rest of soup with corned beef hash, and spread over mixture. Bake 20-25 minutes. If you wish to dress this casserole up, you may add a few slices of tomato or green pepper before baking.


----------



## TerriLynn

Pineapple Corn Bread

2 cups flour
5 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup yellow cornmeal
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 cup milk
3/4 cup crushed pineapple, well drained
1/4 cup butter, melted

Sift flour, baking powder, soda, salt and sugar. Sift again and add corn meal; mix thoroughly. Combine egg, milk, crushed pineapple and melted butter (slightly cooled); pour into flour mixture and stir just enough to moisten dry ingredients Do not beat. Turn into a greased square pan (8 x 8 x 2 inches) Bake in a 350* oven for about 50 minutes. Cut into squares and serve hot.


Festive Chicken Bread

2 pkg active dry yeast
1 3/4 cup warm water
2 pkg chicken gravy mix
6 to 6 1/2 cup flour
1/4 cup sugar
3 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 cup chopped parsley or flakes
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup chopped pimento
1 TBL instant minced onion

Soften yeast in 1/2 cup warm water. Combine remaining 1 1/4 cups water with gravy mix. Add yeast, 3 cups flour, sugar, salt, parsley, pimento, eggs, and minced onion. Beat 3 minutes at medium speed. Stir in remaining flour to make stiff dough. Let rest 10 minutes. Knead until smooth and elastic. Cover and let rise until double in size. Pinch down dough; let rise 10 minutes. Shape into 2 loaves. Cover and let rise until light. Bake at 350* for 40-45 minutes. Remove from pans immediately, brush with butter and cool.

Oatmeal Rieska - Flat Bread
1 TBL sugar
3 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
2 cups flour
1/2 cup quick oatmeal
1/4 cup Mazola oil
2/3 cup buttermilk

Sift together flour, baking powder, soda, salt and sugar. Add oatmeal. Measure oil and buttermilk into cup but do not stir. Pour all at once and mix well. Knead a few times on lightly floured board. Put onto ungreased baking sheet, pressing flat. Pierce evenly with a fork about 1 inch apart all over. Bake at 450* for 10 minutes. 
Slide off sheet and finish baking on rack for another 10 minutes. Cool slightly; serve warm. Graham flour may be used instead of oatmeal.

Pineapple Pie

1 cup sugar
1 cup crushed pineapple
1/2 cup water
1/8 tsp soda
2 egg yolks
2 TBL cornstarch
1/2 cup cream

Boil sugar, pineapple and water with the soda. Add egg yolks and cornstarch beaten together with a little water. Cook till thick and then add cream. Pour into baked pie shell and top with meringue made with 2 egg whites. Brown in oven.

Butterscotch Dumpling

1 1/2 cup brown sugar
1 TBL butter
1 1/2 cup water
1/2 tsp vanilla

Simmer 10 minutes. Mix together:

1/2 cup white sugar
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup milk

Drop in first mixture, bake for 20 min at 350*


----------



## TerriLynn

Peach and Green Tomato Relish

6 lbs green tomatoes
6 lbs peaches
5 lb sugar
2 tsp salt
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp cloves
1 pint cider vinegar

Cut tomatoes and peeled peaches into small pieces. Cook all the ingredients slowly, stirring often. When mixture is thick, seal in jars or put into small freezer containers and freeze. 
May use small red plums or Italian prune plums in this recipe.

Pasta Bean Salad

1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 TBL lemon juice
1 cup coarsely chopped carrots
8 oz pasta
1 (16 oz) can red kidney beans, well drained
1 cup frozen peas, thawed and drained

Cook the pasta (macaroni, twists, or shells) and drain. In a large bowl, stir together the mayonnaise, parsley, cheese, and lemon juice until blended. Add pasta, beans, peas, and carrots; toss to coat well. Cover and refrigerate until well chilled.

Cheese Onion Pie

4 cups cheese crackers, crumbled
1/2 cup melted butter
3 large onions, sliced
2 TBL salad oil
1 cup milk
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 cup grated yellow cheese
1 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper

Blend crumbs with butter; set aside 1/4 cup for topping. Pat crumbs into a 9 inch pie pan to form crust. Saute onions until tender; spread on crust. Combine rest of ingredients in a saucepan and heat slowly, stirring until melted and pour over the onions. Sprinkle with crumbs and bake at 325* for 30 minutes or until a knife inserted in center comes out clean; let cool 5 minutes before slicing.

Kidney Bean Stew

1 can kidney beans
1/2 lb chunk bacon or salt pork
1 onion
2 potatoes, diced
2 cups hot water
Parsley
Tomato juice

Cut the bacon into small pieces and cook out the fat. If you use salt pork, cut into small cubes and bring to a boil; drain off water.
Put beans, meat, and onion all together and cook for a few minutes. Add 2 cups or more of hot water and diced potatoes. Use some parsley and a little tomato juice. Season as needed. Cook until potatoes are done.

Cabbage Stroganoff

1/8 cup vegetable oil
1 cup chopped green onions
1 lb lean ground beef
1 small head cabbage, chopped
1 cup water
1 (1.37 oz) Lipton Onion soup mix
1 (10 1/2 oz) can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1 cup sour cream
mashed potatoes or noodles

In large skillet, heat the oil. Saute onions and beef; cook until browned. Add cabbage and 3/4 cup water. Cover and simmer until cabbage is wilted. Sprinkle with onion soup mix and stir. Add mushroom soup. Rinse can with remaining 1/4 cup water and add to skillet. Stir to combine. Stir in sour cream; cover and simmer over low heat for 45 minutes or until cabbage is tender. 
Serve plain or over mashed potatoes or noodles.


----------



## TerriLynn

Baked Spaghetti

2 lb hamburger
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup minced onion
pinch parsley flakes
1/2 tsp pepper
1 TBL chili powder
2 ( 8 oz ) cans tomato sauce
1 cup water
grated parmesan cheese

Brown hamburger, pepper and onion together. Add salt, parsley, pepper, chili powder, tomato sauce and water. Simmer while spaghetti is cooking. Add cooked spaghetti and mix well. Top with grated parmesan cheese and bake at 350* for 30-45 min. 

Barbequed Tuna

2 cans tuna, drained and flaked
2 TBL lemon juice
1/4 cup minced onion
1/2 cup chopped pepper
1/3 cup grated cheddar cheese, or Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Combine all ingredients. Spread bottom half of bun with tuna mixture. Broil until filling is thoroughly heated. Put top half on buns. Or you may but tuna mixture in small casserole and bake for about 20-25 minutes.

Tasty Tuna Roll-Ups

2 cups sifted flour
3 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
1/3 cup shortening
2/3 cup milk

**OR use Bisquick

Tuna Filling:
1 cup flaked tuna
1 egg, beaten

Roll dough to a 12 inch square; cut dough into 9 squares.
Spread over each square about 2 TBL Tuna Filling and roll up each square as for a jelly roll. 
Place sealed side down on an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 10-15 minutes in a hot oven (450*).
Serve with a hot sauce of celery, mushroom or chicken soup.

Baked Dried Corn

1 cup Cope's dried corn
3 cups milk
2 TBL butter, melted
2 TBL sugar
2 eggs, well beaten
1 tsp salt

Grind dried corn in a blender or food chopper. Add other ingredients and mix thoroughly. Bake in a buttered casserole dish for 50 minutes in a 375* oven.

Cheddar Cheese Corn

2 1/2 to 3 cups cooked corn, shucked off the cob
1 egg
8 oz shredded cheddar cheese
6 oz evaporated milk
1/2 tsp salt

Mix all ingredients and place in a buttered 8 x 8 inch casserole. Bake uncovered, in a 350* oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## TerriLynn

NO Sugar Candy

1 lb box raisins
1 lb box prunes
1 lb box dried apricots
1 lb box English Walnuts
1 pkg figs
1 pkg dates
8 oz coconut

Grind all the ingredients in a food chopper. Mix thoroughly with your hands. Form into small balls and roll in sugar or chopped nuts. Store in a cool place. Will keep a long time if kept in boxes with covers. Can also be frozen. 

Baked Pineapple

1 (No. 2) can crushed pineapple (16 oz)
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs, beaten
1 TBL butter
1/2 tsp cinnamon
2 TBL cornstarch

Mix all ingredients. Pour into baking dish. Bake for 25 minutes at 350*

Sheet Pan Egg In A Hole

12 slices bacon
1 TBL oil
6 slices of 1/2 inch bread
3 TBL butter, room temperature
6 large eggs
6 TBL grated parmesan
1 1/2 tsp fresh thyme
salt and pepper to taste
2 TBL chives, garnish

Preheat oven 400*
Par cook bacon for 5-7 min in the oven. Transfer to paper towels to drain

Lightly oil a baking sheet. Using a 3" biscuit cutter, make a hole in the middle of each bread slice. Butter one side of bread and place onto baking sheet, butter side down. Gently crack an egg into hole, keeping yolk intact. Add bacon slices. Sprinkle with cheese, thyme, salt, and pepper.

Place into oven and bake until egg whites are set, about 12-15 minute. Garnish with chives.


CrockPot Peaches and Cream Dump Cake

8 oz cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/4 cup sugar
1 box white cake mix
21 oz can peach pie filling
** To keep moisture off of cake in crockpot, place 2 paper towels under lid while cooking. This will absorb moisture from lid.

In a medium bowl, combine sugar and cream cheese until smooth. Set aside

Pour pie filling into bottom of crock pot. Place cream cheese mixture onto pie filling carefully. 

Sprinkle dry cake mix over top of mixture. Pour melted butter over cake mix.

Place lid on and cook for 1-2 hours until cake is firm.


CrockPot Tortilla Soup

1 1/2 lbs boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 quart chicken broth (32 oz)
2 (10 oz) cans rotel tomatoes with green chilies
1 fresh lime, juiced
1 TBL minced garlic
1 pkg taco seasoning (or 3 TBL homemade)
1 tsp ground cumin
1 cup heavy cream
1 1/2 cups corn, frozen or canned
salt and pepper to taste

Place chicken, broth, rotel tomatoes, lime juice, garlic, taco seasoning, corn, cumin, salt and pepper in crock pot. 
Cover and cook on low for 8-9 hours or 5-6 hours on high.
Remove chicken and shred. Place back into crock pot and add heavy cream and stir.


----------



## TerriLynn

Substitute 1 tsp dried herbs for 1 TBL fresh herbs.

Substitute 1 TBL prepared mustard for 1 tsp dry mustard.

Use 1/8 tsp garlic powder instead of 1 small pressed clove of garlic.

Cheese Straws

1/4 lb extra sharp Cheddar cheese, grated
1/2 lb margarine, softened
1/2 tsp salt
dash of red pepper
2 cups flour

Combine all ingredients; mix thoroughly. Press through cookie press, using star tip, onto cookie sheet. Bake at 400* for 10 minutes. Cool. 

Sweetmeat

3 1/2 cup farmer cheese or ricotta cheese, rubbed until smooth
1 1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/2 tsp ground cardamom

Mix cheese and sugar together well in saucepan. Heat, stirring constantly, until mixture leaves side of pan. Add cardamom. Turn onto flat dish or tray. Form immediately into desired shapes.

Cheese Dollars

1/2 cup butter or margarine
3 oz sharp Cheddar cheese, grated
1 cup flour
1/8 tsp red pepper
1/4 tsp salt

Cream butter and cheese together; add remaining ingredients. Shape into 1 1/2 inch roll; wrap in foil. Chill well. Slice 1/8 inch thick. Bake at 400* for 6 minutes.

Hawaiian Cheese With Rice Balls

1/2 tsp horseradish
1 tsp mustard
1/4 lb Cheddar cheese, grated and shaped into small balls
1 cup cold boiled rice
salt
fat

Mix horseradish and mustard; coat cheese balls. Roll in rice; sprinkle lightly with salt. Fry in deep fat.


----------



## TerriLynn

Stuffed Eggs

6 hard cooked eggs, halved
12 ham cubes
3 TBL softened butter or margarine
Dash of Worcestershire sauce
salt and pepper to taste
2 TBL mayonnaise or salad dressing
mustard ** optional

Cut small slice from rounded side of egg halves; remove yolks. Arrange egg whites on rack; place ham cube in each cavity. Beat yolks with mixer; add remaining ingredients. Blend until smooth; fill egg whites.

Pickled Eggs

3 doz hard cooked eggs, shelled
2 pint white vinegar
10 whole allspice
1 TBL salt
1 tsp powdered ginger or 1 root
2 cloves of garlic
2 bay leaves
1 pod of red pepper

Arrange eggs in large glass jar. Simmer remaining ingredients for about 15 minutes. Pour over eggs; cover. Chill for at least 24 hours. May add small onions, carrot sticks, ripe olives, 1 inch squares of cheese or cauliflower, if desired. Serve with crackers. Pickled eggs will keep indefinitely in refrigerator.

Piccalilli

2 quart sliced green tomatoes
1 pint chopped onions
1 pint sliced green peppers
1 quart shredded cabbage
1 pint thinly sliced carrots
1 pint chopped celery
2 oz mustard seed
1 tsp turmeric 
4 TBL salt
2 lb sugar
2 quart white vinegar

Place all ingredients in large kettle; mix well. cook slowly for 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Pour into hot sterilized jars; seal at once.


Green Tomato Mincemeat

1 peck green tomatoes, coarsely ground
1/2 peck sour apples, coarsely ground
5 lbs brown sugar
1 lb raisins, coarsely ground
1 lb currants, coarsely ground
1/2 lb citron, finely chopped
juice and rind of 2 lemons
1 TBL cinnamon
1 TBL mixed cloves and nutmeg
1 TBL salt

Place tomatoes in large cooking pan; add enough water to cover. Bring to a boil; drain. Repeat 3 times; drain well. Add remaining ingredients; mix well. Cook slowly for 1 hour. Pour into sterilized jars; seal. Add 1/2 cu vinegar or lemon juice if tartness is desired.

Pear chutney

6 cups chopped pears
1 1/2 cup raisins
1 onion, chopped
1 small cabbage, ground
1 1/2 cup brown sugar
3 TBL salt
1 tsp mustard
1/2 tsp turmeric
1 quart vinegar

Combine pears, raisins, onion, cabbage, celery, brown sugar, salt and spices in cooking pot; pour vinegar over all. simmer for 45 minutes. Pack hot chutney into sterilized jars. Yield 5 pints

Bean Relish

2 cups chopped green tomatoes
2 cups chopped green or red peppers
2 cups peeled diced cucumbers
2 cups chopped onions
1/2 cup salt
2 quart water
2 cups chopped celery
2 cups diced carrots
1 can lima beans
1 can red kidney beans
1 can wax beans
3 cups sugar
3/4 quart vinegar
1 TBL dry mustard

Soak tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, and onions overnight in salt and water; drain. Place in saucepan; add celery, carrots, and water to cover. Boil for 30 minutes. Drain. Add remaining ingredients; bring to a boil. Pour hot relish into sterilized jars; seal.

Old Fashioned Corn Relish

1/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup vinegar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp hot sauce
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/4 tsp mustard seed
1 12 oz can whole kernel corn
2 TBL chopped green pepper
1 TBL chopped pimento
1 TBL minced onion

Combine sugar, vinegar, salt, hot sauce, celery seed and mustard seed in saucepan. Bring to a boil; boil for 2 minutes. Remove from heat. Combine with remaining ingredients; chill. Yield: 1 2/3 cups.


----------

